# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Östersundomin metro pikaraitiotieksi?

## Albert

(Sipoon) Östersundomin metro vaihtuu pikaraitiotieksi?
Ylen aikainen 9.12.

----------


## petteri

Alkaakohan kohta kuulua jotain kombiratkaisusta vai onko suunnitelmana vaan liityntäratikka? 

Kombiratkaisun pahimpia ongelmia ovat kuitenkin metron laiturikorkeus ja nykyisen metroratkaisun (yli)leveys kaduille.

----------


## hylje

> Alkaakohan kohta kuulua jotain kombiratkaisusta vai onko suunnitelmana vaan liityntäratikka? 
> 
> Kombiratkaisun pahimpia ongelmia ovat kuitenkin metron laiturikorkeus ja nykyisen metroratkaisun (yli)leveys kaduille.


Jos tahtoa on, poikkeuslupa on mahdollinen. Kombiratkaisuksi kelvannee myös normaalikorkea vaunu, jonka kaarresäde on raitiovaunumainen ts. vaunut ovat lyhyehköjä (puolet?) nykyisiin junavaunuihin verrattuna. Lyhyetkin laiturit voidaan rakentaa korkeiksi, sillä ei pitäisi olla juuri enempää esteitä kuin asemillakaan, rampeista tulee vain pidempiä.

Järkevintä pikaraitiotieratkaisuissa olisi kuitenkin rakentaa lähiöraitiotie Hakunilan, Jakomäen, Kivikon ja Viikin kautta Koskelaan. Tuskin toteutuu, vaikka näin tulisi raiteille puolen tusinaa kaupunginosaa Sipoon osan mukana.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Järkevintä pikaraitiotieratkaisuissa olisi kuitenkin rakentaa lähiöraitiotie Hakunilan, Jakomäen, Kivikon ja Viikin kautta Koskelaan. Tuskin toteutuu, vaikka näin tulisi raiteille puolen tusinaa kaupunginosaa Sipoon osan mukana.


Jos ratikkakiskot Helsingin liitosalueelle lähtisi Itäkeskuksesta, voisi Itäsalmen suunnalta tuleva ratikka jatkaa raidejokerin reittiä ja näin tarjota suoria poikittaisyhteyksiä esimerkiksi Viikkiin. Keskustaan mennessä voisi puolestaan vaihtaa metroon Itäkeskuksessa. 

Jos pikaratikalle haluttaisiin yhteys keskustaan, voisi aikanaan Laajasaloon rakennettavia ratikkakiskoja jatkaa Laajasalosta Roihuvuoren kautta Itäkeskukseen. Tämä vaihtoehto tuskin kuitenkaan toteutuu, mutta näin Roihuvuorikin saisi raideyhteyden ja Laajasalosta tulisi hyvät yhteydet idän suuntaan. Jossain aikaisemmassakin viestissä olen tätä ehdotellut, mutta voihan tämän ehdotuksen aina laittaa uudestaan. Tällainen Laajasalon kautta kulkeva yhteys ei välttämättä olisi kovin nopea, mutta joka tapauksessa aina jäisi mahdollisuus vaihtaa Itäkeskuksessa metroon.

----------


## kouvo

Pikaratikan soveltuvuus liitosalueelle on kyllä aikalailla kyseenalaista. Onkohan tälle hajanaiselle alueelle http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/a1...df?MOD=AJPERES edes mahdollista linjata pikaratikkaa niin, että siitä ei tulisi metron liityntälinjaa, johon vielä liitoasalueella jouduttaisiin liittymään busseilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos ratikkakiskot Helsingin liitosalueelle lähtisi Itäkeskuksesta, voisi Itäsalmen suunnalta tuleva ratikka jatkaa raidejokerin reittiä ja näin tarjota suoria poikittaisyhteyksiä esimerkiksi Viikkiin. Keskustaan mennessä voisi puolestaan vaihtaa metroon Itäkeskuksessa.


Juuri tästä on käsittääkseni kyse. Lisäksi selvitetään yhteys ratikalla Mellunmäkeen. Toki myös metron jatkoa selvitetään, mutta tuo Sipoon asumistehokkuus taitaa asettua jonnekin Paloheinän ja Marjaniemen välimaastoon, niin metro on tietysti liikennevälineenä ylimitoitettu.

Aika hauskaa, että YLE on kaivanut esiin Tramwestin ratikan havainnekuvan. Taitaakin tulla Trameast  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Aika hauskaa, että YLE on kaivanut esiin Tramwestin ratikan havainnekuvan. Taitaakin tulla Trameast


Ei vaan TramÖstersundom!

----------


## Kaid

Eli TramÖst.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ratikkakiskot Helsingin liitosalueelle lähtisi Itäkeskuksesta, voisi Itäsalmen suunnalta tuleva ratikka jatkaa raidejokerin reittiä ja näin tarjota suoria poikittaisyhteyksiä esimerkiksi Viikkiin. Keskustaan mennessä voisi puolestaan vaihtaa metroon Itäkeskuksessa.


Keskustaan voisi mennä myös Viikin pikaraitiotietä, jos sellainen uskallettaisiin vihdoin tehdä. Ja varsinkin jos toinen metrolinja rakennetaan pikaraitiotiespeksein. Silloin ratkaistaisiin monta kärpästä yhdellä iskulla, ja aloittaa voitaisiin edullisista hankkeista: Viirasta ja Sipoon pikaraitiotiestä. Kallis tunneliosuus voitaisiin rakentaa viimeisenä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos tahtoa on, poikkeuslupa on mahdollinen. Kombiratkaisuksi kelvannee myös normaalikorkea vaunu, jonka kaarresäde on raitiovaunumainen ts. vaunut ovat lyhyehköjä (puolet?) nykyisiin junavaunuihin verrattuna. Lyhyetkin laiturit voidaan rakentaa korkeiksi, sillä ei pitäisi olla juuri enempää esteitä kuin asemillakaan, rampeista tulee vain pidempiä.


Kiehtovin olisi ajatus nykyisen metron kombiratikka-laajennuksesta  johon kuuluisi sekä jatkopätkät idässä Östersundomiin että lännessä Kivenlahteen ja Suurpeltoon, ja kombikalustolla ajettaisiin koko linja läpi.  Mutta ennemmin uskon että lehmät lentävät kuin että natsaisi näin hyvin.

Ensimmäinen koetinkivi olisi nykyisen metrotunnelin kapasiteetti ruuhka-aikaan, riittääkö se jos n joka toinen junista ajettaisiin kombikalustolla ja loput isoilla metrovaunuilla?

Jos rakennettaisiin "tavallinen" pikaraitiotie Östersundomiin niin sekannattaisi varmaan vetää Itäväylää pitkin Itäkeskukseen josta se jatkaa Jokerina. Jokerista voisi jossain vaiheessa vetää haara kanssa Suurpeltoon.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ensimmäinen koetinkivi olisi nykyisen metrotunnelin kapasiteetti ruuhka-aikaan, riittääkö se jos n joka toinen junista ajettaisiin kombikalustolla ja loput isoilla metrovaunuilla?


Automaatilla päästäneen tunnelissa käytännössä jonkin verran alle 90s vuoroväliin. 

Jos lähdetään 90s vuorovälistä, kapasiteetin riittävyys on idässä siinä ja siinä, jos puolet junista ajetaan 4 vaunun metrojunilla ja loput yhden yksikön (pituus vähän alle kaksi metrovaunua) kombina. Epätasainen kuormitus on myös ongelma, jos metrojunat ja kombit ovat eri pituisia. 

Minusta vaikuttaisi, että toimivassa kombiratkaisussa pitäisi idässä sekä metrojunien ja että kombijunien olisi hyvä olla ruuhka-aikaan ainakin Itäkeskus - Kamppi välillä suunnilleen samanpituisia (pituus: likimain neljä metrovaunua). Tuo voi vaatia sitä, että kombin perään liitettäisiin ja kombin perästä irrotettaisiin aina yksi metroyksikkö suunnilleen lennossa.

Tuollaista ratkaisua ei taida olla käytössä vielä missään maailmassa, mutta ei tuon toteuttaminen ihan mahdottomaltakaan vaikuta, mutta paljon teknisiä haasteita kyllä riittäisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Automaatilla päästäneen tunnelissa käytännössä jonkin verran alle 90s vuoroväliin.


Nyt siitä ollaan kuulemma lipsumassa niin että se jäisi 120 sekuntiin.




> Jos lähdetään 90s vuorovälistä, kapasiteetin riittävyys on idässä siinä ja siinä, jos puolet junista ajetaan 4 vaunun metrojunilla ja loput yhden yksikön (pituus vähän alle kaksi metrovaunua) kombina. Epätasainen kuormitus on myös ongelma, jos metrojunat ja kombit ovat eri pituisia.


Mutta jos kombiyksiköitä on 2 yhteenkytkettynä toisissaan niin silloin onnistuisi?




> Tuollaista ratkaisua ei taida olla käytössä vielä missään maailmassa, mutta ei tuon toteuttaminen ihan mahdottomaltakaan vaikuta, mutta paljon teknisiä haasteita kyllä riittäisi.


Yksinkertaisempi ratkaisu oilsi, että *ruuhka-aikana* ajettaisiin kombiratikoilla vain haaroissa eli esim Östersundom-Itäkeskus ja Matinkylä-kivenlahti, ja pelkästään metrojunilla runko-osuus. Se pakottaisi vaihtaman jos nousee kyytiin päissä, mutta jos vaihto on tehty mahdollisimman helpoksi niin tuskin hirveätä haloota synny. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella voisi kombit päästää myös runko-osuudelle ajamaan linjan päästä päähän, ja se varmaan nostaa järjestelmän arvostusta varsinkin niilllä jotka tulevat kotiin illalla ostoskassien kanssa tai harrastamasta kulttuuria tai viihdettä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Pikaratikan soveltuvuus liitosalueelle on kyllä aikalailla kyseenalaista. Onkohan tälle hajanaiselle alueelle http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/a1...df?MOD=AJPERES edes mahdollista linjata pikaratikkaa niin, että siitä ei tulisi metron liityntälinjaa, johon vielä liitosalueella jouduttaisiin liittymään busseilla.


Metro jatkuu itäsuunnassa jo nykyäänkin pitkälle. Tämän takia liitosalueella metron jatkeena toimiva pikaratikka ei ole yhtä ongelmallinen kuin Etelä-Espooseen esitetty vaihtoehto, jossa ratikasta metroon vaihto tapahtuisi jo Lauttasaaressa. Tämän takia mahdolliset liityntäbussit voisivat jatkaa metroasemalle, eikä tällöin tulisi kuin yksi vaihto. Poikkeuksena tästä voisivat olla todella pienet syrjäkylät, joita palvelisi vain muutama palvelulinjavuoro päivässä.

Itäkeskus ison kauppakeskuksensa takia on merkittävämpi kuin Mellunmäki, joten jo tämän vuoksi on parempi saada ratikkayhteys Itäkeskukseen ja mahdollinen liityntäbussiyhteys Mellunmäkeen. Itäkeskukseen jatkuva raideyhteys palvelisi mukavasti myös Vartioharjua ja Fallbackaa, jossa voisi vaihtaa Jokeri II:n reitille. Täytyy toivoa, että Jokeri II tai jokin Vantaalta Mellunmäkeen tuleva linja jatkaisi Vuosaaren satamaan, jolloin Fallbackassa vaihtaen pääsisi kulkemaan liitosalueelta satamaan.

----------


## petteri

> Nyt siitä ollaan kuulemma lipsumassa niin että se jäisi 120 sekuntiin.


Tulevaisuudessa kalustoa on 2,5 tai 2 minuutin vuorovälille, jos käytetään neljän vaunun metrojunia. Alle 120s vuorovälinkin alle voidaan tunnelissa automaatilla päästä ilman liikoja häiriöitä, jos on tarpeen. Ainakin keskimäärin 90s vuorovälin pitäisi automaatilla onnistua hyvin, mahdollisesti tuosta on voidaan päästä vähän allekin, jos oikein optimoidaan, mutta vuorovälin lyhetessä häiriöherkkyys kasvaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Metro jatkuu itäsuunnassa jo nykyäänkin pitkälle. Tämän takia liitosalueella metron jatkeena toimiva pikaratikka ei ole yhtä ongelmallinen kuin Etelä-Espooseen esitetty vaihtoehto, jossa ratikasta metroon vaihto tapahtuisi jo Lauttasaaressa. Tämän takia mahdolliset liityntäbussit voisivat jatkaa metroasemalle, eikä tällöin tulisi kuin yksi vaihto. Poikkeuksena tästä voisivat olla todella pienet syrjäkylät, joita palvelisi vain muutama palvelulinjavuoro päivässä.


Kolmen joukkoliikennevälineen käyttö pääkeskukseen pääsemiseksi on mielestäni ongelma. Tälläisiä alueita ei helsingissä taida olla yhtään, eikä kovin montaa edes koko pk-seudulla. Liitosalueen joukkoliikenne kannattaa hoitaa busseilla niin kauan kunnes se mahdollisesti voidaan kytkeä Porvoon lähiraideliikenneratkaisuun. Päällekkäisten liityntäbussien ja liityntäratikan ajattaminen ei vaikuta kovin järkevältä ratkaisulta.

----------


## GT8N

Pääkaupunkiseudulla tuntuu olevan mielenkiintoinen tarve luoda mitä erilaisempia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja. Kuten tiedämme, itämetron jatkamiseen ei ole varaa. Siksi on viisasta panostaa pikaratikkaan, sillä raidejokeri, Laajasalon ratikka sekä ennemmin tai myöhemmin rakennettavat ratikkalinjat muodostavat tulevaisuudessa kattavan verkon, jota voi helposti kehittää.

Täten raidejokerin jatkaminen liitosalueelle on täysin luonnollinen ratkaisu. Se pystyy hyvin palvelemaan aluetta, tarvittaessa palvelualuetta voi vielä kasvattaa haarauttamalla linja. Tämä toimii hyvin, jos asutusta ei räjäytetä nykyisen ihanteen mukaan koko alueelle, tarkoitus lienee kuitenkin hieman keskittää asutusta. Tarvittaessa palvelua voi täydentää palvelulinjoilla, siis ei sellaisilla, mitä nykyään on, vaan PALVELUlinjoilla, jotka on ihan oikeasti tehty matkustajia varten. Lisäksi yhteyksiä voi lisätä vaikka bussilinjalla Mellunmäkeen tms. Kuitenkin, kun joskus tulee Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Mellunmäki -ratikalinja, voi sen jatkaa liitosalueelle, jo hyödyntämällä jokeri kakkosen linjausta. Tämähän olisi myös sitä tavoiteltua poikittaisliikennettä.

----------


## ultrix

Jos Sipooseen tulee kombi, kannattaa tottakai koko Mellunmäen metrohaara liikennöidä kombilla ja nimenomaan niin, että kaikki junat ajavat Itäsalmeen/Östersundomiin asti. Länsipäässä voidaan tosiaan vaikka Kivenlahden metro rakentaa kombiksi, ja ajaa Vuosaaren satamasta Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään raskaita junia.

Jos Sipooseen tulee kevyempi pikaraitiotie, se kannattaa speksata Jokeri/Viira-yhteensopivaksi ja johtaa esimerkiksi Mellunmäestä Kontulan, Kivikon ja Latokartanonkaarta kautta Viikkiin, josta Viiraa pitkin keskustaan. Toinen reittivaihtoehto voisi olla suoraan Itäväylää Itäkeskukseen, josta Jokerirataa Viikkiin ja myöhemmin Roihuvuoren kautta Laajasaloon. 

Jos pikaraitiotiestä ei tehdä kombia, kannattanee harkita Mellunmäen metron jatkamista Hakunilaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eikö foorumilla ole vantaalaisia vai eivätkö he lue Vantaan sanomia? Viikonvaihteen paperilehdessä oli juttu otsikolla Liitosalue saattaa jäädä ilman metroa. Juttu löytyy myös netistä (sekä siellä olevasta näköislehdestä sivulta 8).

Otsikko on turhan negatiivinen, koska jutussa on haastateltu KSV:n liikennesuunnittelija Sari Pielaa, joka kertoo, että metron sijaan pohditaan ratikkaa. Metro soveltuu liitosalueelle huonosti, eikä siellä ole asemaa kohden 10.000 käyttäjää.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Nyt todella selvitetään ilman ennakkorajoituksia, mikä on kokonaisuuden kannalta järkevin ja paras raideliikenneratkaisu, Piela toteaa.


*HEL*singistä *I*tään.

----------


## teme

> *HEL*singistä *I*tään.


Jep. Äkkiseltään preferoisin vaihtoehtoa jossa HELIllä on yksi tai kaksi asemaa alueella, ja ratikka toimii sekä suorana yhteytenä (Laajasalon ja/tai Viikin kautta) että syöttöliikenteenä junaan ja metroon. Vaihdot on huono asia, vaihtoehdot hyvä asia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jokerin pääteraide Itäkeskuksen bussitasolla on sinänsä hyvä, mutta jotenkin on ratkaistava liitosalueen ratikan yhteys. Itäkeskuksen kauppatason läpi se ei voi tulla, ja jossain määrin haasteellista radan tuonti Itäkeskukseen on ylipäätään. Mikä on vain osoitus taitamattomasta kaavoituksesta, jossa ei jätetä varaa tulevaisuudelle ja luullaan, että ollaan tekemässä maailmaa valmiiksi.

Linjastollisesti Itäkeskus ei ole mikään linjojen päätepiste, eikä sen ole mitään syytäkään olla sellaista. Keskuksena se on nimenomaan heilurilinjojen läpikulkupaikka. Lentoliikenteen hubiajattelu ei sovi paikalliseen joukkoliikenteeseen, vaikka sitä meidän lisäksi harrastetaan ainakin Budapestissä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihdot on huono asia, vaihtoehdot hyvä asia.


Aivan erinomainen slogan!

Antero

----------


## hylje

Turunlinnantietä ne raiteet menisivät itään, enkä pitäisi bussiaseman kierrosta kovin ikävänä kieppinä. Muutama kymmenen, ehkä reilu sata metriä rataa suuntaansa säästyisi jos voisi suorempaa mennä. 

Ihanteellistahan kuitenkin olisi ajaa raitiovaunut kuitenkin Itäkeskuksen katettujen katujen, Bulevardin ja Pikku-Bulevardin ja edelleen Piazzan läpi. Nopea sisäinen yhteys olisi varmasti myyntiä ja viihtyvyyttä kasvattava, tehden Itäkeskuksesta entistäkin enemmän katetun kivijalkakauppojen linjaaman keskustan tapaisen. Raiteet myös toisivat tuoretta, nyt erillistä Prisman automarkettia muun keskuksen yhteyteen. 

Rakennusteknisesti renovointi lienee mahdollista katuja tukevoittamalla ja silta- ja kattorakenteita muuttamalla, mutta vaikeaa olemassaolevien liiketilojen (johtaen eturistiriitoihin ja muuhun säätöön) ja tilaratkaisujen (teknistä kikkailua) vuoksi. Tämä kuitenkin edellyttää paitsi kiinteistönomistajan myös kauppiaiden vakuuttumista projektin eduista, jota en ihan heti odottaisi tapahtuvan. Lisäksi vastarakennettu Prisma ei vaikuta rakenteiltaan yhteensopivalta sellaisenaan ja lienee olevan toisen kiinteistönomistajan hallussa, johtaen vielä kovempiin eturistiriitoihin (mm. "Ei pysty, ne vie meidän asiakkaat").

----------


## kouvo

>  Välillä en enää muista, että olen ollut Porvoossa vasta puoli vuotta, nauraa tuore kaupunkisuunnittelupäällikkö Eero Löytönen. Tämä Turusta tullut mies on hyvä suustaan, ja hän onkin ottanut paikkansa kaupungin keskustelukulttuurissa. Milloin on keskusta kaivettava naftaliinista, milloin laitettava hepo laukkaamaan Helsinkiin. 
> HePo on visiotyötä, jota tehdään yhdessä metropolialueen kuntien kanssa. Tavoitteena on, että alueen maankäytön suunnitelmissa varataan väylä raideliikenteelle Porvooseen. 
>  On tärkeätä olla ajoissa liikkeellä, jottei raideliikenteen mahdollisuutta tukita tulevalla rakentamisella, Löytönen painottaa. 
>  Ilmastonmuutoksen hillitseminen pitää ottaa vakavasti. Toimenpiteitä täytyy tehdä oikeasti eikä vain olla tekevinään. Sitä paitsi junaliikennettä ei olisi ikinä aloitettu ja raiteita rakennettu, jos olisi tuijotettu pelkästään raideliikenteen taloudelliseen tuottavuuteen. 
> Löytösen mukaan on utopistista kuvitella, että työssäkäyvät porvoolaiset koukkaisivat Helsinkiin matkustaessaan lentokentän kautta. Näinhän on joissakin suunnitelmissa esitetty. Hän ei myöskään usko siihen vaihtoehtoon, että Pietariin kaavailtu luotijuna pysähtyisi Porvoossa. 
> Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että yhden prosentin vuosivauhdilla kasvava Porvoo suuntautuu entistä enemmän länteen eli metropolialueelle. Löytönen kannattaa liikennepaineiden helpottamista raideratkaisulla.


http://www.kuntalehti.fi/default.asp?sc=3035&sa=99091

Näkemystä vähän helsingin metronsuunnittelukioskin ulkopuoleltakin. Ö-sundomin raideratkaisu voisi perustua tämänkin näkemyksen pohjalle. Mutta kai se niin on, että helsinki haluaa sinne mieluummin jotain omaa ja mahdollisimman huonosti muuhun tulevaisuuden itäsuunnan raideratkaisuun sopivaa infraa.

----------


## kemkim

> Ihanteellistahan kuitenkin olisi ajaa raitiovaunut kuitenkin Itäkeskuksen katettujen katujen, Bulevardin ja Pikku-Bulevardin ja edelleen Piazzan läpi. Nopea sisäinen yhteys olisi varmasti myyntiä ja viihtyvyyttä kasvattava, tehden Itäkeskuksesta entistäkin enemmän katetun kivijalkakauppojen linjaaman keskustan tapaisen.


Itäkeskuksen allahan on koko kauppakeskuksen laajuisena iso parkkihalli, tai peräti useampikin. Näitähän voisi muuttaa ratikkareiteiksi, kun tilaa on  :Smile:

----------


## kolmebee

> Itäkeskuksen allahan on koko kauppakeskuksen laajuisena iso parkkihalli, tai peräti useampikin. Näitähän voisi muuttaa ratikkareiteiksi, kun tilaa on


Mietin muuten ihan samaa ja jokseenkin tosissani. Toinen seikka mikä tuli mieleeni on se, että Itäväylähän katetaan kauppakeskuksen kohdalta - ehkä raiteet voisi vetää tämän katteen päältä ja jatkaa siitä mahdollisesti liitosalueille jos pikaraitioratkaisuun päädytään.

----------


## Albert

> Mietin muuten ihan samaa ja jokseenkin tosissani. Toinen seikka mikä tuli mieleeni on se, että Itäväylähän katetaan kauppakeskuksen kohdalta - ehkä raiteet voisi vetää tämän katteen päältä ja jatkaa siitä mahdollisesti liitosalueille jos pikaraitioratkaisuun päädytään.


Katetulta alueelta tulee sitten "kamala" vaihtomatka terminaaliin.
Pysäköintihallit ovat yleensä täynnä. Mitähän "kauppakeskus" tuumaisi, jos ne vietäisiin.
Raitiotie talon sisällä "ostosbulevardeilla" lienee kyllä utopiaa.  
Entä eteenpäin? Itäväylän itäpuolelle pitää päästä. No mahdollisen katteen kanssa se onnistuukin. Mutta sitten onkin kovin ahdasta Riskutien risteykseen asti. 
Kaikkihan on mahdollista. Mutta edellyttää toimia, joita tässä maassa ja kaupungissa ei kovin helposti tehdä.
Tämä kaikki siis jos kuljetaan maan pinnalla eikä alla  :Smile: .

----------


## risukasa

Itiksen eteläpään parkkiksella on kyllä lähes aina tilaa. Metrolinjauskin on vedetty periaatteessa parkkihallin läpi, joten miksipä ei raitiotiekin.

----------


## Albert

Onhan joo vähän enemmän tilaa siellä eteläpään itäpuolisessa hallissa.
Mutta onhan siellä Itiksen poliisiautojen parkkikin  :Wink: .
Ja sitä ennen on pitänyt selvittää metrorata! Ja sen jälkeen on taas kovin ahdasta!

----------


## risukasa

Niin ja todettakoon vielä, että joidenkin kymmenien parkkipaikkojen häviäminen tuskin ketään laskutaitoista kaupan alan ihmistä harmittaa, kun tilalle tuodaan hyvin palveleva raitiolinja jonka varrella asuu tuhansittain ihmisiä.

----------


## GT8N

Tosin vaatii kauppiailta suurta asennemuutosta myöntää, että autot ei ole ainoa keino saada asiakkaita. Täytyy edelleen muistaa nämä höpöhöpö lässytykset, vaikka ei ollakaan kantakaupungissa, kuvaa tämä (aieminkin linkattu) hyvin nykyisiä asenteita.

----------


## hylje

Turunlinnantien linjausta parempi linjaus menisi kuvaamallani tavalla tai samaan tapaan keskuksen läpi liikehuoneistojen tasolla. Parkkihallin uudelleenkäyttö on turhaa, kun taivasallakin voi mennä ilman tunnelin haittoja.

----------


## risukasa

> Turunlinnantien linjausta parempi linjaus menisi kuvaamallani tavalla tai samaan tapaan keskuksen läpi liikehuoneistojen tasolla. Parkkihallin uudelleenkäyttö on turhaa, kun taivasallakin voi mennä ilman tunnelin haittoja.


Idea on raikas, mutta kun katsotaan keskuksen pohjapiirrosta niin huomataan että radan vieminen bulevardille olisi todella vaikeaa. Ensinnäkin Bulevardilta Tallinnanaukiolle vielä Pikku-Bulevardi (jätetty piirroksessa nimeämättä) on liian kapea. Limitettykin raide tekisi siitä ahtaan ja epämiellyttävän kävely-ympäristön. Toiseksekseen keskuksen toinen pää, Piazza, on sekä umpikuja että noin yhden kerroksen maanpinnan yläpuolella, eli sinne pitää rakentaa hankala ramppi kohti maanpintaa. Siinä kohden joudutaan siis joka tapauksessa myös lohkomaan parkkihallia raitiotien käyttöön.

Toivottavasti kun seuraavaa isoa kauppakeskusta rakennetaan, niin siihen varattaisiin jo etukäteen tilaa raitiotielle.

----------


## teme

> Näkemystä vähän helsingin metronsuunnittelukioskin ulkopuoleltakin. Ö-sundomin raideratkaisu voisi perustua tämänkin näkemyksen pohjalle. Mutta kai se niin on, että helsinki haluaa sinne mieluummin jotain omaa ja mahdollisimman huonosti muuhun tulevaisuuden itäsuunnan raideratkaisuun sopivaa infraa.


HELI-rata pitäisi elvyttää nimenomaan paikallisliikenneyhteytenä. Porvoo kasvaa nytkin hyvin, ja kasvaisi vielä enemmän jos raideyhteys olisi kunnossa. Välissä on lähes rakentamaton Etelä-Sipoo. Lisäksi HELI auttaisi Hakunilan / Jakomäen alueen yhteyksiä.

Korpisen visioissa Sipoon liitosalueilla oli keskus jossa yhtyvät Heli ja metro. Logiikka on oikea, olisi hyvä tehdä jonnekin alueelle yksi isohko ja siten elinvoimainen paikalliskeskus, ja toisaalta tehdä muuten pientaloasutusta. Jälkimmäinen taas kyllä huutaa ratikkaa, raskasraiteella tulee turhan pitkät kävelymatkat. Mieleen tulee kolme kombinaatiota:

a) Heli + ratikka. Helin asemat jotenkin näin: Malmi - Jakomäki - uusi keskus - Söderkulla - Porvoo. Ratikka Itäväylän vartta, ja Itäkeskuksesta edelleen Viikin ja/tai Laajasalon kautta keskustaan. Porvoolaiset saisivat nopean yhteyden, uushelsinkiläiset taas joko nopean suoran yhteyden keskustaan tai kattavamman ratikan.

b) Heli pikaratikkana + Itäväylän ratikka. Tässä vaihtoehdossa Helin linjaus tehtäisiin pikaratikkana, voitaisiin yhdistää Kakkosjokeriin ja Porvoon päässä jatkaa kaupunkiin saakka (Porvoon asema on vähän syrjässä) eli hoitaa pitkälti myös Porvoon sisäinen liikenne. Eli ratikkarata haarautuisi uudessa keskuksesa Itäväylän ja Helin suuntaiseksi. Minua askarruttaa tässä ratikkakaluston huippunopeus, Porvoon väylän vartta pitäisi tulla reilusti toistasataa jotta yhteys olisi kilpailukykyinen henkilöauton kanssa. Toisaalta Malmilta olisi hyvä päästä suoraan keskustaan, eli uutta ratikkarataa tai kombikalustoa?

c) Pikametro + Itäväylän ratikka. Jatketaan metro Porvooseen, yksi asema liitosalueella. Mites tuo huippunopeus, eli tarvittaisiiko uutta kalustoa. Lisäksi nykymetrolla tarvitaan joku nopeutus jos sen on tarkoitus palvella Porvooseen saakka, luontevin vaihtoehto olisi Itäkeskus - Pasila - Kamppi oikorata. Itäväylän ratikka kuten yllä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mieleen tulee kolme kombinaatiota:


Juuri tällaiseen ajatteluun pitäisi pystyä. Kaikenlaisen järkevän ajattelun on vain estänyt tähän asti vallalla ollut mittakaavavirhe. Siinä bussi- ja raitiotietasoisiin ratkaisuihin on tarjottu metroa ja paikallisjunia ja seudullisen paikallisliikenteen ratkaisuihin pikajunia ja nopeita junia. Ja siitä on sitten seurannut, että rakennetaan vain moottoriteitä, koska nuo kertaluokkaa liian raskaat ratkaisut eivät koskaan toteudu.

Autoilua on tukenut sekin, että näiden liian raskaiden ratkaisujen maantieteellinen mittakaava on liian suuri, jotta joukkoliikennettä edes voisi käyttää. Kun minimipysäkkiväli on yli kilometrin ja aseman ympäristön taajaman säde vähintään 2 km, raskas raideliikenne ei enää toimi kävelyetäisyydellä ja arki edellyttää auton omistamista. Kyllä liityntäbussillakin voi matkustaa kauppakeskukseen, mutta kukaan ei tee niin.

Katsokaapas muuten 18 minuutin video vuodelta 1989. Videolla esitetyt lämpäreet mm. Sipoon puolella ovat sellaisia Vuosaaren kokoisia. Miten hyvin ne toimivatkaan sen metroaseman varassa? Sitä eivät suunnitelman tekijät liene pohtineet, ainakaan se ei mitenkään käy ilmi.




> a) Heli + ratikka. Helin asemat jotenkin näin: Malmi - Jakomäki - uusi keskus - Söderkulla - Porvoo. Ratikka Itäväylän vartta, ja Itäkeskuksesta edelleen Viikin ja/tai Laajasalon kautta keskustaan. Porvoolaiset saisivat nopean yhteyden, uushelsinkiläiset taas joko nopean suoran yhteyden keskustaan tai kattavamman ratikan.


Tämä tuntuu minusta terveimmältä ratkaisulta. Porvoon ja Helsingin suhdetta voinee verrata LahtiHelsinki -akseliin ja sitä palvelevaan Z-junaliikenteeseen. Liitosalue on laaja ja hajanainen, ja se tarvitsee kattavan ja kevyen joukkoliikenteen, jolla kuitenkin on hyvä kytkentä Helsinkin keskustan suuntaan.




> b) Heli pikaratikkana + Itäväylän ratikka. Tässä vaihtoehdossa Helin linjaus tehtäisiin pikaratikkana, voitaisiin yhdistää Kakkosjokeriin ja Porvoon päässä jatkaa kaupunkiin saakka (Porvoon asema on vähän syrjässä) eli hoitaa pitkälti myös Porvoon sisäinen liikenne. Eli ratikkarata haarautuisi uudessa keskuksesa Itäväylän ja Helin suuntaiseksi. Minua askarruttaa tässä ratikkakaluston huippunopeus, Porvoon väylän vartta pitäisi tulla reilusti toistasataa jotta yhteys olisi kilpailukykyinen henkilöauton kanssa. Toisaalta Malmilta olisi hyvä päästä suoraan keskustaan, eli uutta ratikkarataa tai kombikalustoa?


Suomeen adoptoidaan saksalainen normisto, mikä johtaa siihen, että duoratikan sallittu nopeus on 100 km/h. Tällä nopeudella kyllä palvellaan Karlsruhessa parhaimmillaan liki 300 km:n linjaa, mutta rinnalla on paikallisjunapalvelu niille, jotka matkustavat noin 30 km pidempiä matkoja junilla, joiden pysähdysväli on muutaman kilometrin luokkaa ja nopeus sillä välillä 140160 km/h. 2-raiteisella radalla voisi olla lomittain duoratikka ja nopeat paikallisjunat. Ekstrabonus tässä on juuri siinä, että samalla syntyy Porvooseen sisäinen vahva joukkoliikenneyhteys. Hankaluutena taas se, että duon pitäisi päästä katuverkkoon myös Helsingissä, joka edellyttää 3-kiskoraidetta.




> c) Pikametro + Itäväylän ratikka. Jatketaan metro Porvooseen, yksi asema liitosalueella. Mites tuo huippunopeus, eli tarvittaisiiko uutta kalustoa. Lisäksi nykymetrolla tarvitaan joku nopeutus jos sen on tarkoitus palvella Porvooseen saakka, luontevin vaihtoehto olisi Itä-Keskus - Pasila - Kamppi oikorata. Itäväylän ratikka kuten yllä.


Nykyisen metrokaluston tekninen huippunopeus on 90 km/h ja sallittu 80 km/h. Mutta ei ole ongelma ostaa kalustoa, jonka lujuus sallii paremman suorituskyvyn. Silloin päädytään käytännössä siihen, että paikallisjunat ajaisivat metrotunnelissa lähellä Helsinkiä. Metromiesten suunnitelmiin ei tällainen mahdu, kun kuljettajattomuuden siivellä halutaan käyttää koko radan kapasiteetti saman tien.

Eli metro on tavallaan jo tulpattu umpipulloksi nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan, eikä se voi liittyä mihinkään eikä juuri laajentuakaan enempää kuin Laajasalon ratikka keventää Herttoneimen ja keskustan välistä kuormaa.

Tämä ratkaisu siis merkitsee tarvetta rakentaa metron rinnalle jokin toinen rata, jotta saadaan tavalla tai toisella tarvittava junavuorojen lisäkapasiteetti. Tämä johtuu siitä, että metroradan kapasiteettia ollaan alentamassa juuri sen verran kuin Porvoon suunnan yhteys tarvitsisi kapasiteettia, joka tällä hetkellä on radassa olemassa. Eli Porvoosta tulevat junat voisivat esim. ajaa Teollisuuskadun suuntaan ja Pasilaan, ehkä sieltä Pisaralle ja siten vaikka Kamppiin, jos käytettäisiin hyväksi nykyinen metroradan vapaa kapasiteetti eli 9 junavuoroa tunnissa. Kun näin ei voida tehdä, tämä vaihtoehto tavallaan palautuu vaihtoehdoksi a).

Antero

----------


## teme

Mahtuisiko ratikka Tallinnanaukiolta kevyen liikenteen reittiä toisella puolelle Itäväylää? Eli Itäkatu nimistä pikkupätkää, sitten jalanlkulkusillan vierelle tehtävää siltaa ja edelleen Asiakkaankadulle ja sieltä Kauppakartanonkadulle. Tästä sitten joka itään Puotilan läpi tai länteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietin muuten ihan samaa ja jokseenkin tosissani. Toinen seikka mikä tuli mieleeni on se, että Itäväylähän katetaan kauppakeskuksen kohdalta - ehkä raiteet voisi vetää tämän katteen päältä ja jatkaa siitä mahdollisesti liitosalueille jos pikaraitioratkaisuun päädytään.


Tämä erinomainen oivallus on kaikkein realistisin vaihtoehto, ja paras myös palvelun kannalta. Itäkeskuksen asuinaluehan on melko paitsiossa joukkoliikenteen kannalta ja sitä hallitseekin Citymarketin valtava pysäköintialue. Ja Sittarin vieressä on yksi Sittarin kokoinen liikerakennus tyhjänä ja sen vieressä parkkitalo Toyota-kauppiaan autovarastona. Kuvaa hyvin sitä, mikä hyöty metroasemasta Itäväylän toisella puolella on!

Itäväylän kansisuunnitelma tulee melko varmasti toteutumaan, ja sen myötä tulee myös lisää asutusta. Toiminnallinen Itäkeskuksen painopiste siirtyy kannen puolelle sille luontevaan paikkaan, minkä nyt vain estää se, että samassa kohdassa on rakenteen rikkova ylileveä moottorikatu.

Pitkällä ajalla katsottuna  ja kansiratkaisukin on sitä  Sipooseen jatkuvalle Jokerille tulee kolme metroaseman yhteydessä olevaa pysäkkiä: Roihupelto, Itäkeskus ja Puotila. Näistä Itäkeskus olisi joka tapauksessa käytettävyydeltään heikko verrattuna Roihupeltoon ja Puotilaan, jossa päästäisiin samaan palvelutasoon kuin Siilitiellä, joka on metroasemista kaikkein paras vaihtoasema. Jos aikataulut vain tehdään fiksusti, Sipoon suunnasta tuleville vaihtajille Puotila on ilman muuta paras. Sillä varaa todennäköisimmin istumapaikan ja kävelymatka on lyhin.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Mahtuisiko ratikka Tallinnanaukiolta kevyen liikenteen reittiä toisella puolelle Itäväylää? Eli Itäkatu nimistä pikkupätkää, sitten jalankulkusillan vierelle tehtävää siltaa ja edelleen Asiakkaankadulle ja sieltä Kauppakartanonkadulle. Tästä sitten joka itään Puotilan läpi tai länteen.


?. Tallinnanaukio on "toisessa kerroksessa" verrattuna Itäkatuun, joka taasen on aivan Itäväylän vieressä. 
Taloa purkamalla suoraan Tallinnanaukiolta siltaa Itäkadun ja Itäväylän yli?Tallinnanaukiolla on "pussiraiteet", kulkusuunta vaihtuu ja tehdään 180 asteen kurvi vasemmalle alas Itäkadulle. Itäkadulle ei mahdu siltaa tekemään Itäväylän yli. Tai sitten lopetetaan Itäkatu.Mieluummin sitten pussiraide Tallinnanaukiolla ja Marjaniementietä Kauppakartanonkadulle.
Taas kovin ahtaan Rusthollarintien ja Karhulantien (Puotilan läpiajo) käyttö ei oikein taida sopia *pika*raitiotien tyyliin.
 :Smile:

----------


## teme

> ?. Tallinnanaukio on "toisessa kerroksessa" verrattuna Itäkatuun, joka taasen on aivan Itäväylän vieressä.


Niin onkin, tarkoitin sitä kujanpätkää Tallinnanaukion ja kevyen liikenteen sillan välissä. En tiedä mikä sen nimi on, syytän Google Mapsia (lisäys: siis Mapsin mukaan se on Itäkatu). Kuva ohessa, tarkoittamani reitti sinisellä.

----------


## Albert

> Niin onkin, tarkoitin sitä kujanpätkää Tallinnanaukion ja kevyen liikenteen sillan välissä. En tiedä mikä sen nimi on, syytän Google Mapsia (lisäys: siis Mapsin mukaan se on Itäkatu).


http://maps.live.fi/?cp=60.209614527...=-90&alt=-1000
Tuossahan tuo tilanne näkyy mainiosti. En ymmärrä sitä "poikki-Itäkatua" Googlessa.

----------


## teme

> http://maps.live.fi/?cp=60.209614527...=-90&alt=-1000
> Tuossahan tuo tilanne näkyy mainiosti. En ymmärrä sitä "poikki-Itäkatua" Googlessa.


Kiitos kuvasta, kyllä tuosta välistä kai kiskot mahtuisi.

----------


## hylje

> Idea on raikas, mutta kun katsotaan keskuksen pohjapiirrosta niin huomataan että radan vieminen bulevardille olisi todella vaikeaa. Ensinnäkin Bulevardilta Tallinnanaukiolle vielä Pikku-Bulevardi (jätetty piirroksessa nimeämättä) on liian kapea. Limitettykin raide tekisi siitä ahtaan ja epämiellyttävän kävely-ympäristön. Toiseksekseen keskuksen toinen pää, Piazza, on sekä umpikuja että noin yhden kerroksen maanpinnan yläpuolella, eli sinne pitää rakentaa hankala ramppi kohti maanpintaa. Siinä kohden joudutaan siis joka tapauksessa myös lohkomaan parkkihallia raitiotien käyttöön.
> 
> Toivottavasti kun seuraavaa isoa kauppakeskusta rakennetaan, niin siihen varattaisiin jo etukäteen tilaa raitiotielle.


Pikku-Bulevardi on haaste, mutta ei edellytä massiivista muutosrakentamista raitiovaunulle. Toisen puolen (tai kummankin) liikehuoneistoista voi hyvin leikata syvyyttä, jotta viihtyisät kävelytilat säilyvät. Toisen kerroksen siltarakenteita taitaa olla aihetta rakentaa uudelleen (edelleen Bulevardille ja Piazzalle asti) jotta korkeustilaa saadaan riittävästi. Suurin rakenteellinen kysymysmerkki ja tekninen este on lattian tukevuus, eli kuinka paljon pitää rakentaa uudelleen riittävän tukevuuden saavuttamiseksi. Kantavat pylväät on karkeasti otettuna täysin mahdollista kiertää, vain itse itseään kantavia siltarakenteita on tarve keventää tai muotoilla uudelleen.

Piazza on nykytilassaan umpikuja. Kuitenkin limitetyllä raiteella (onhan suurin piirtein koko Bulevardi mahdollisesti täysleveää raidetta) on mahdollista tulla Turunlinnantien ja Itäväylän ylittävälle sillalle uudistamalla kahden kerroksen liikehuoneistoja melko lyhyeltä matkalta, luultavasti korkeintaan muutama kymmenen neliö kerrosta kohti tunnelin aikaansaamiseksi. 

Painotan kuitenkin lattian tukevuuden rajoituksia enemmän kuin kosmeettisia muutoksia ja tilaratkaisuja, koska reilusti eniten kallista muutostyötä uponnee niihin vaikkei lattiaa tarvitsisi erikseen tukeakkaan. Liiketilan vähentyminen on häviävän pientä verrattuna reilusti parantuvien yhteyksien tuomaan lisäarvoon, onhan Itäkeskuksessa tuhansia neliöitä (lähes sata tuhatta m²)liiketilaa joista pahimmillaan reilu tuhat joutuu vaihtamaan käyttötarkoitustaan.

Itäkeskuksen raitiotien rakentaminen ei kuitenkaan vaikuta järkevältä kunnalliselta projektilta. Ulkona Itäkeskusta viertävä rata on pelkästään liikennetarpeisiin paras investointi, joten myöhemmin Itäkeskuksen kiinteistönomistajan jos kenenkään tulisi aktivoitua tähän projektiin.

----------


## kouvo

http://s5.tinypic.com/15678kh.jpg

----------


## teme

> http://s5.tinypic.com/15678kh.jpg


Jos olisi duokalustoa... Jatkokehityksenä, keskustassa voi kiertää katutasossa Töölönlahti - Kaivokatu - Toinen linja lenkin.

----------


## edsel

Itäkeskuksen sisällä tasonvaihdokset hoituisivat helposti niin että kiskot nousevat kaksi kerrosta Lidlin, Teesin ja Seppälän kohdalla olevia rullaportaita pitkin "Z" tai "switchback" -ratkaisuna eli vaunut peruutetaan siksakkia kerroksesta toiseen.

Jos käytetään vaunuja, joissa on ohjaamo molemmissa päissä, voi kuljettaja kävellä aina suunnanvaihdoksen yhteydessä vaunun toiseen päähän eikä vaarallista peruuttamista tarvita. 

Tämä olisi hyödyllisyyden lisäksi valtaisa turistinähtävyys jota tulisi Brittein saarilta asti ihmettelemään ainakin viisitoista ratikkabongaria.

----------


## Compact

> ...tasonvaihdokset hoituisivat helposti niin että kiskot nousevat kaksi kerrosta "Z" tai "switchback" -ratkaisuna eli vaunut peruutetaan siksakkia kerroksesta toiseen.


Siis ns. Zig Zag Railway. Otan tämän termin esiin tässä, jos haluatte tutkia maailman zigzag-ratoja internetissä.

----------


## LateZ

> Kyllä liityntäbussillakin voi matkustaa kauppakeskukseen, mutta kukaan ei tee niin.


Yleensä noissa liityntäbusseissa varsin suuri osa vaikuttaa kulkevan nimenomaan sinne oman alueensa kauppakeskukseen sen liityntämatkan sijaan. Ruuhka-aikaan junaan vaihtajia toki on enemmän. Vaikkapa Malmin aseman länsipuolella kauppojen lähellä sijaitseva vaihtopysäkki on usein itse aseman pysäkkiä suositumpi. Tikkurilassakin auto tyhjenee usein jo pari pysäkkiä ennen rautatieasemaa.

Osalla ihmisistä liikkumistarpeet ovat yksinkertaisempia kuin toisilla. Hyvä joukkoliikenne riippuu siitä, mitä kukakin hyvänä pitää. Esimerkiksi Vantaan Nikinmäestä puhuttaessa huono joukkoliikenne on usein esillä. Veikkaanpa, etteivät nuo puhujat ole oikein perillä koko asiasta. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella Helsinkiin menee 2 bussia tunnissa, Tikkurilaan 1 ja Korsoon peräti 5. Mielestäni ei pientaloalueelle niin huonosti.

----------


## teme

Minustakin Antero on tuossa väärässä, ihmiset matkustavat nimenomaan yllättäviä ja yllättävän lyhyitä matkoja nimenomaan kauppaan ja varsinkin Alkoon. Sata metriä kauppakassien kanssa ja ilman on kaksi aivan eri asiaa, varsinkin jos niissä on lasipulloja. Itse kuljen keskustaan kävelemällä Malmin asemalle, mutta kaupassa tulee usein takaisin tullessa käytyä Hakaniemessä tai Arabiassa koska sieltä tulee suora bussi lähelle kotiovea.

----------


## GT8N

Mutta siitä huolimatta kuljetaan myös pitkiä, ja ehkä hieman oudompiakin matkoja, jota silmälläpitäen liikennettä ei ole  myöskään suunniteltu. Silti lähtökohtana ei saa olla se, että liikenne suunnitellaan lähialkossa asioiville, vaan myös niille, jotka kulkevat pidempiä "loogisia" matkoja.

----------


## Timppak

> Pikku-Bulevardi on haaste, mutta ei edellytä massiivista muutosrakentamista raitiovaunulle. Toisen puolen (tai kummankin) liikehuoneistoista voi hyvin leikata syvyyttä, jotta viihtyisät kävelytilat säilyvät. Toisen kerroksen siltarakenteita taitaa olla aihetta rakentaa uudelleen (edelleen Bulevardille ja Piazzalle asti) jotta korkeustilaa saadaan riittävästi. Suurin rakenteellinen kysymysmerkki ja tekninen este on lattian tukevuus, eli kuinka paljon pitää rakentaa uudelleen riittävän tukevuuden saavuttamiseksi. Kantavat pylväät on karkeasti otettuna täysin mahdollista kiertää, vain itse itseään kantavia siltarakenteita on tarve keventää tai muotoilla uudelleen.
> 
> Piazza on nykytilassaan umpikuja. Kuitenkin limitetyllä raiteella (onhan suurin piirtein koko Bulevardi mahdollisesti täysleveää raidetta) on mahdollista tulla Turunlinnantien ja Itäväylän ylittävälle sillalle uudistamalla kahden kerroksen liikehuoneistoja melko lyhyeltä matkalta, luultavasti korkeintaan muutama kymmenen neliö kerrosta kohti tunnelin aikaansaamiseksi.


Kuinkahan hyvin ruohoradan ruoho kasvaa kauppakeskuksessa? Tarvitaanko kauppakeskuksen sisällä kulkevalle radalle ylimääräisiä kuluja aiheuttava kastelujärjestelmä ja mahdolliset kasvilamput. Vai käytetäänkö sisätiloissa keinonurmea?

----------


## teme

> Mutta siitä huolimatta kuljetaan myös pitkiä, ja ehkä hieman oudompiakin matkoja, jota silmälläpitäen liikennettä ei ole  myöskään suunniteltu. Silti lähtökohtana ei saa olla se, että liikenne suunnitellaan lähialkossa asioiville, vaan myös niille, jotka kulkevat pidempiä "loogisia" matkoja.


Toki ensijassa näin, mutta terveeseen suunnittelunöyryyteen kuuluu sen tiedostaminen että käyttäjät toimivat aina jotenkin muuten kuin piirrustuspöydälle kuvitellaan, ja vielä kaiken lisäksi muuttavat käyttäymistään ajan myötä. Ja normaali ratkaisu tähän on tehdä järjestelmiä jotka tarjoavat vaihtoehtoja ja joita voidaan mukauttaa. Joukkoliikenteeseen sovellettuna se tarkoittaa sitä, että on useita vaihtoehtoisia kulkuneuvoja.

Vaikka niin että liityntäbussilinjat yhdistetään radan kanssa risteileviksi pitkiksi linjoiksi, koska jotkut haluavat esim. raskaiden kantamusten, huonon liikkumisen takia tai ihan muuten vaan ilman vaihtoa suoraan kotoa johonkin keskukseen, vaikka se kestääkin pitempään. Esimerkiksi pääradan varressa tämä voisi tarkoitta, että Hakunilasta lähtevä bussi ajaa Tikkurilaan, sieltä Ala-Tikkurilan kautta Puistolaan, josta Jakomäkeen ja edelleen Malmille. Esimerkiksi siksi että Heikinlaaksosta Malmiin kauppaan lähtenyt haluaa kaupan ovelta suoraan kotiin, ja Ala-Tikkurilasta Malmin sairaalan menevä mummu päästää mahdollisimman vähällä kävelyllä, ja Puistolasta Tikkurilaan kulkeva rouva ei vaan tykkää junista. Tämä hoituu siis ensisijaisen liityntäliikenteen kyljessä, joka tapauksesas noita välejä ajettaisiin, eli ei periaatteessa maksa mitään.

----------


## vristo

En tiedä, mutta huomasitteko varsin mielenkiintoisia asioita viime viikolla kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan kokouksessa:

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta
13/23.4.2009 lisälista 01

Tuttuja nimiä vilahtelee noissa tarjouksissa.

----------


## petteri

> Tuttuja nimiä vilahtelee noissa tarjouksissa.


Metroselvitys on siis ilmeisesti menossa Sito Oy, Strafica Oy,
Arkkitehtuuritoimisto HKP, FCG Planeko Oy, Ari Oksa t:mi yhteenliittymälle.

Pikaratikkaselvitys on taas menossa WSP Finland Oy, Transport Technologie  Consult Karlsruhe GmbH yhteenliittymälle. Saksalaisfirman mukanaolo näyttää kääntäneen kilpailun tälle tarjoajalle. Vaikka kannattaa muistaa WSP:n esittäneen hyvän joukkoliikennevision myös Greater Helsinki Vision kilpailun voittaneessa Emerald visiossakin http://www.greaterhelsinkivision.fi/...d_7_boards.pdf. 

Liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelutyön tuntihinta näyttää voittaneissa tarjouksissa muuten olevan 90-95 euroa tunti.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielestäni suunnittelu näyttää käynnistyvät hyvällä mallilla. Ratikkasuunnittelun varmaan tekee käytännössä enemmän tai vähemmän sama porukka, joka jokerinkin nyt suunnitteli. Silloin voi uskoa, että työn jälki on hyvää. Karlsruhen mukanaolo on tietysti aivan oleellista.

Metron suhteen suunnittelu näyttää myös olevan asiallisella pohjalla, kun tarjousten pistejärjestelmä on suosinut Siton tarjousta.

Lautakunta teki molemmista päätökset kokouksessan 23.4.

----------


## vristo

> Metroselvitys on siis ilmeisesti menossa Sito Oy, Strafica Oy,
> Arkkitehtuuritoimisto HKP, FCG Planeko Oy, *Ari Oksa* t:mi yhteenliittymälle.


Minulle tuttu nimi ainakin: todellinen metrotuntija sekä -ammattilainen ja toiminut aikanaan johtotehtavissä HKL-Metroliikenteessä. Mutta käsittääkseni ehdoton metron kannattaja myöskin.

Myös metrovaihtoehdon yhdessä kolmesta jättäneessä, mutta valitsematta jääneessä tarjouksessa on tuttu konsulttifirman nimi: Arkkitehtuuritoimisto B&M Oy, WSP Finland Oy, *Kiskos ky*.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös metrovaihtoehdon yhdessä kolmesta jättäneessä, mutta valitsematta jääneessä tarjouksessa on tuttu konsulttifirman nimi: Arkkitehtuuritoimisto B&M Oy, WSP Finland Oy, *Kiskos ky*.


En malta olla sanomatta, että juuri tässä kolmannessa sarakkeessa lukee: "kokemus metroratojen teknisestä suunnittelusta ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelusta (liikenne-ennusteet) vähäisin".

----------


## brynkka

Itäkeskuksen metroaseman laituritason pohjoispuolella, bussikannen alla, on seinänaapurina parkkihalli, jota nuoriso 1980-luvulla kutsui nimellä "bat cave". Halliin on kaksi aukkoa: Olavinlinnantietä vastapäätä Turunlinnantielle ja Raaseporintieltä Marjaniementien sillan alitse. 

En ole käynyt parkkihallissa liki pariin vuosikymmeneen, muistaakseni hallin lattia oli hiukan epätasainen ja tila oli muutenkin jotenkin epätehokkaassa käytössä. Joskus odottaessani metroa Itiksessä olen mietiskellyt, miksi tila on käytetty paikoitukseen eikä liityntäliikenteelle.

Tähän tilaan voisi rakentaa Viikistä tulevan Jokerin raitiotieraiteen yhteisellä laiturilla keskustaan päin kulkevalle metrolinjalle eli metrojunalla olisi laituri kummallakin puolella. Vaihto ratikasta metroon tulisi mahdollisimman helpoksi; vain muutama askel laiturin ylitse. Pienellä tunkemisella ja raidejärjestelyillä mahtuisi varmaankin metrolaiturin pituudelle kumpaankin suuntaan kulkevalle ratikalle oma laituri. Ratkaisu ei tietenkään palvelisi kauppakeskusta ja muutama pysäköintipaikkakin menetettäisiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itäkeskuksen metroaseman laituritason pohjoispuolella, bussikannen alla, on seinänaapurina parkkihalli, jota nuoriso 1980-luvulla kutsui nimellä "bat cave".


Muutenhan paikka olisi loistava vaihtoa ajatellen, etenkin keskustasta tultaessa, jolloin pienellä seinän kaatamisella saataisiin suoraan kaksoislaituri metrolle ja ratikalle.

Kuitenkin taitaa olla niin, että parkkihalli on nykyään vähän aktiivisemmassa käytössä, etenkin sen jälkeen, kun alkuperäisen kauppakeskuksen hallit ehostettiin suht kiitettävään kuntoon. Halli on (oman muistikuvani mukaan) myös aivan liian matala, ja vaikka Itäkadulle saataisiinkin sujuva uloskäynti, on kyseinen katu aika mahdoton paikka ratikalle, jos seuraavia risteyksiä ei haluta ylittää silloin tai tunnelein. Tämä silta-asia toki on muutenkin ajankohtainen, koska paikalliset asukkaat ja yhteisöt ovat ilmeisesti aika kovasti haluamassa kevyeelle liikenteelle sujuvaa käyntiä Kehä I:n yli. Omasta mielestäni Kehän saisi laittaa tuossa kohtaa tunneliin vaikkapa Turunlinnantieltä Vuosaaren sillalle saakka. Tämä mahdollistaisi Itäkadulle ratikan.

Turunlinnantie taitaa kuitenkin olla aika monin verroin parempi paikka ratikalle kadun varrella sijaitsevien palvelujen tähden. Sehän kulkee kauppakeskuksen seinää myötäillen sekä tämän ja Puotinharjun suurehkon ostoskeskuksen välistä. Ja lisäksi Itäkeskuksen aseman vaihto on yleisestikin metroliikenteen helpommasta päästä. Harvemmin näin raskaalla junalla on näin sujuvia ja avaria vaihtoja. Jos Ratikat voi ottaa matkustajat kyytiin laituri 10:n kohdalta, on vaihto siedettävä, ja jos ei siedetä, on syytä harkita ratikan jatkamista keskustaan vaihdon poistamiseksi.

Mutta mitä näille kahdelle parkkitasolle voisi oikeasti tehdä, olisi rakentaa liketiloja sinne. Turhaa sitä kauppakeskusta Puotilaan enää laajentaa, kun keskustasta tulevat pääsisivät kaupoille suoraan laiturilta. Jos vielä tuota tiiliseinää saisi alas ja korvattua siistillä lasi- ja puuviritelmällä. Parkkihallit voidaan sitten rakentaa maan alle tai jonnekin sietämättömän kävelymatkan päähän. Ai niin eihän niin voi tehdä kuin joukkoliikenteelle!

----------


## hmikko

> Östersundomiin tehdään onneksi ratikka, ehkä senkin vuoksi, että metrosuunnitelmissa on päädytty niin alhaisiin matkustajamääriin, ettei niiden hoitaminen järisyttäisi systeemiä.


Onko tuommoisia suunnitelmia oikeasti tehty jossain muuallakin kuin tällä foorumilla, vai tarkoittaako 'onneksi' toiveajattelua? Olisiko ratikka siis metron liityntälinja?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Östersundomiin tehdään onneksi ratikka





> Onko tuommoisia suunnitelmia oikeasti tehty jossain muuallakin kuin tällä foorumilla, vai tarkoittaako 'onneksi' toiveajattelua?


Mitään virallisia päätöksiä ei ole tehty. Tällä hetkellä tehdään liitosalueen raideliikenteestä sekä pikaraitiotien että metron esiselvitys, joiden perusteella voitaisiin tehdä linjausvaihtoehdon valinta tammikuussa 2010.

Liitosalueen pikaraitiotien esiselvityksen alustava työohjelma
Itämetron esiselvityksen alustava työohjelma

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitään virallisia päätöksiä ei ole tehty. Tällä hetkellä tehdään liitosalueen raideliikenteestä sekä pikaraitiotien että metron esiselvitys, joiden perusteella voitaisiin tehdä linjausvaihtoehdon valinta tammikuussa 2010.


Kuinkahan paljosta uskaltaisi lyödä vetoa, että KSV päätyy esittämään ratikkaa ja HKL metroa?

----------


## hmikko

> Liitosalueen pikaraitiotien esiselvityksen alustava työohjelma
> Itämetron esiselvityksen alustava työohjelma


Kiitos linkeistä. Äkkiseltään pikaratikkasuunnitelma näyttäis nojaavan aika lailla Raide-Jokeriin. Itäkeskus varmaa voisi olla hyvä vaihtopaikka, tai sitten Raide-Jokeria voisi jatkaa yksin tein Ösundomiin (vai tuleeko tolkuttoman pitkä linja?). Raide-Jokeriin vaan ei ole varattu yhtään rahaa, joten saapa nähdä. Tuleeko tuolla suunnitteluaikataululla argumentiksi metron puolesta se, että olemassaolevaa metroa voi jatkaa, mutta Raide-Jokeria ei ole edes päätetty tehdä (joten ei ole mm. päätöstä pikaratikan tekniikasta)?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> sitten Raide-Jokeria voisi jatkaa yksin tein Ösundomiin (vai tuleeko tolkuttoman pitkä linja?).


Ei ole mitään syytä, miksei raide-Jokeri voisi jatkua suoraan itään. Koko pikaraitiotien kantava ajatus on liikenteen säännöllisyys ja aikataulussa pysyminen, joten linjan pituudella ei ole väliä. Kaksisuuntaratikoilla poikkeustilanteetkin helpompi hoitaa.




> Raide-Jokeriin vaan ei ole varattu yhtään rahaa, joten saapa nähdä. Tuleeko tuolla suunnitteluaikataululla argumentiksi metron puolesta se, että olemassaolevaa metroa voi jatkaa, mutta Raide-Jokeria ei ole edes päätetty tehdä (joten ei ole mm. päätöstä pikaratikan tekniikasta)?


Raide-Jokerin rakentamisesta jollain aikataululla on käytännössä jo päätetty PLJ-suunnitelman myötä. Myös Länsimetron suunnitelmat perustuivat siihen oletukseen, että raide-Jokeri rakennetaan.  Sama tehtäneen joka tapauksessa itäsuunnankin metro- sekä ratikkasuunnitelmaan. Östersundomin ratikka ei myöskään edellytä, että raide-Jokerin täytyisi valmistua sitä ennen.

----------


## teme

Miksi Östersundomissa metro ja pikaratikka olisivat toisensa poissulkevia? Minusta sellainen yhdistelmä että alueella olisi yksi keskus jossa on yksi metroasema ja koko alueen läpi kulkeva pikaratikkalinja olisi äkkiseltään hyvä.

----------


## pehkonen

Olen samaa mieltä. Nyt touhotetaan joko tai vaihtoehdoilla. Miksi ei voida yhdistää metroa "runkolinjana" (vaikka nimellä on huono kaiku historiasta)? Espoossa samoin syöttöä ratikalla/pikaratikalla metroon ja junaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Östersundomissa metro ja pikaratikka olisivat toisensa poissulkevia?


Teknisesti ei olekaan, mutta käytännössä on, koska molempiin ei ole rahaa. Ja olisi hyvä myös oppia jotain menneistä 50 vuodesta joukkoliikenteen kanssa.

Jos Östersundomiin päätettäisiin tehdä metro, kun sinne on jo moottoritie, tarkoittaisi se käytännössä sitä, että ensin liikenne perustuu autoiluun. Ja silloin se perustuu autoiluun yhtä pysyvästi kuin Espoossa. Metron rakentamisella 40 vuotta kaupunkirakenteen jälkeen ei saavuteta enää sitä, että se olisi hallitseva liikennemuoto.

Haluan olla optimisti tässä asiassa samalla tavoin kuin Laajasalon kanssa. Asiallisesti ottaen on päätetty, että Laajasaloon tehdään metro  sitten joskus, mitä metropäätökset aina merkitsevät. Mutta onneksi on päätetty tehdä heti raitiotie, jotta vältetään alueen muodostuminen autoiluun perustuvaksi.

Sama on tilanne Östersundomissakin. Kun sinne tehdään heti ratikka, sinne voi tehdä joskus metron yhtä hyvin kuin jos ei olisi ratikkaa.

Teknisessä mielessä ne siis sopivat sinne yhdessä. Mutta hallinnon ja rahoituksen kanssa se ei onnistu. Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne junnasi paikallaan ja odotti metroa liki 30 vuotta. Espoossa on mennyt 40 vuotta. Jokerin kanssa on munittu 20 vuotta. Viikin metroa on nyt odoteltu vissiin 10 vuotta.

Laajasalossa ei tarvitse odottaa yhtään ja samaa odotan tapahtuvaksi Östersundomin kanssa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Haluan olla optimisti tässä asiassa samalla tavoin kuin Laajasalon kanssa. Asiallisesti ottaen on päätetty, että Laajasaloon tehdään metro  sitten joskus, mitä metropäätökset aina merkitsevät. Mutta onneksi on päätetty tehdä heti raitiotie, jotta vältetään alueen muodostuminen autoiluun perustuvaksi.


Juu, ajan takaa sitä että primääri joukkoliikennemuoto on ratikka ja se tehdään ensin ja joka tapauksessa, metro voi olla aluksi vaikka varaus, mutta minusta se olisi hyvä lisä:

Tunnen alueen huonosti, mutta käsittääkseni puhutaan käytännössä Porvoon moottoritien eteläpuoleisesta alueesta, joka on 1 - 2 km leveä ja 3 - 4 kilometriä pitkä putki.

Kaupunkirakenteellisesti malli metro tarkoittaisi luultavasti kolmisen kilometriä pitkää jatkoa Mellunmäestä kolmella asemalla, kustannus ehkä 150 miljoonaa euroa. Tässä on todettu ongelmaksi se että pitäisi tehdä kolme tiivistä keskusta ja toisaalta halutaan pientaloja,

Malli pikaratikka taas tarkoittaisi ehkä kahden haaraan rataa Itäkeskuksesta, viitisen kilometriä pikaratikkarataa liitosalueella, ehkä 50 miljoonaa euroa. Kustannuksiin ei tule mielestäni suoraan laskea Vanhan Porvoontien suuntaista pikaratikka, koska se parantaa myös sen olemassaolevan asutukuksen yhteyksiä,. Tässä taas ongelma on linjanopeus, etäisyydet keskustaan on niin pitkiä että se on metrollakin ongelma. Tämän takia haluaisin sinne lähijunan, mutta unohdetaan se toistaiseksi.

Kummassakin mallissa on mielestäni ongelmallista se että alueelle ei muodostu mitään selkeää liikenteellistä keskusta, eli asiointi hoidetaan käytännössä Itäkeskuksessa. Tästäkin syystä näin:

Tehdään pikaratikka kuten suunniteltu. Lisäksi tehdään metro yhdellä asemalla, pituus noin 2 km, kustannus jotain 50 - 80 miljoonaa, alueen keskukseen. Tämä keskus on kaupunkimainen, sanotaan 10 000 - 20 000 asukasta. Tässä keskuksessa liittyvät toisiinsa metro, kolme pikaratikkalinjaa sekä yksi poikittaislinja:

1) Pikaratikka Ösundom - Itäkeskus - Laajasalo - Keskusta
2) Pikaratikka Ösundom - Itäkeskus - Viikki - Pasila - Töölö
3) Pikaratikka Ösundom - Itäkeskus - Oulunkylä - Tapiola (Jokeri)
4) Pikaratikka/bussi Vuosaari - Ösundom - Hakunila - Tikkurila - Lentoasema... (Jokeri 3)
5) Mellunkylä - Tapiola metro

1-3 vuoroväli 15 - 20 minuuttia, pikaratikan vuoroväli siis 5 - 8 minuuttia
4 Ehkä 10 minuuttia
5 Mitä se nyt sitten onkin.

Minusta tuo olisi passeli yhteysvalikoima eri puolille seutua, eikä tuo yhden aseman metro nyt niin hirveän kallis ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunnen alueen huonosti, mutta käsittääkseni puhutaan käytännössä Porvoon moottoritien eteläpuoleisesta alueesta, joka on 1 - 2 km leveä ja 3 - 4 kilometriä pitkä putki.


Tästä se metrottomuus johtuukin, kun asia ei ole näin. Rakentamiseen kelpaava maa-ala on liitosalueella hujan hajan. En ole tämänhetkisiä kaavaluonnoksia nähnyt, mutta käytännössä on mahdotonta laittaa sinne zikzak-metrorataa. Ratikka on mahdollista rakentaa haaroitettuna eikä tarvitse yrittää kiemurrella yhdellä linjalla kaikkien kortteleiden kautta.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

Metrolla vai pikaratikalla uuteen Östersundomiin? Kysytään Vartin sivuilla.

----------


## Albert

HS Verkkolehti 17.2.
Helsinki pohtii, rakentaako Östersundomiin raitiotie vai metro
Halpa vai nopea raide itään?
Pikaraitiotie maksaisi neljänneksen metron hinnasta. Ongelma on, että ratikassa vain joka kolmas matkustaja saisi istumapaikan




> "Vaunuissa on ovet kummallakin puolella, joten niissä on suhteessa  vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin kantakaupungin raitiovaunuissa.  Laskelmiemme mukaan matkustajista 70 prosenttia joutuisi seisomaan."


Eli siis hän vertaa keskustan raitiovaunuihin. Kai Jokerillekin on kaavailtu muunlaista kalustoa kuin "varioita"?

----------


## hylje

Periaatteessa Österin ratikat voisivat olla harvempiovisia kuin Jokerilla, koska matkat ovat pidempiä ja pysäkkikohtainen vaihtuvuus on asukastiheyden mukaisesti pienempi. Ruuhka-aikaan tosin täyttyisivät nopeammin, kun seisomatilaa on selvästi vähemmän. Jos istumapaikat ovat todellakin itseisarvo, neljällä ratikkalinjalla saa niitä enemmän hintaansa nähden kuin metrolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli siis hän vertaa keskustan raitiovaunuihin.


Ei kun metrojuniin, joissa myös on ovet molemmin puolin ja 4 istuinta rivissä, mutta jotenkin vain niissä on enemmän istuimia?

Kun ei ole laskelmia esitetty, niin paha niitä on arvioida. Mutta joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu menee niin, että päätetään palvelun määrällinen laatu ja sitten mitoitetaan kalustokoko ja vuoromäärä sen halutun palvelun mukaan. Raideliikenteellä on vielä se etu, että on mahdollista valita seisoma- ja istumapaikkojen suhde. Bussissa käytännössä ei, koska matkustusmukavuus seisten on niin heikko, ettei sellaista ole syytä suosia.

Siis istumapaikkoja on ihan sama määrä metrossa tai ratikassa, ellei erityisesti haluta tarjota ratikassa eri määrä istumapaikkoja kuin tarjotaan metrolla.




> Periaatteessa Österin ratikat voisivat olla harvempiovisia kuin Jokerilla,..


Kiitos ei. Sellaista järjestelyä ei pidä tehdä, että matka katkaistaan niin, että on pakko vaihtaa samaan suuntaan jatkavaan vaunuun. Kun ajatellaan, että Östersundomissa rakennetaan 50100 vuoden tulevaisuutta, Itäkeskus on ratikkaliikenteelle jotain samaa kuin Hakaniemi nykyään. Itiksestä pääsee kaupungin pohjoispuolelle Jokerin suuntaan ja keskustan suuntaan Laajasalon kautta. Ne, joiden matka suuntautuu näiden väliin tai niin kauas, että vaihto metroon nopeuttaa, vaihtavat vapaaehtoisesti, koska siitä on hyötyä.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Kiitos ei. Sellaista järjestelyä ei pidä tehdä, että matka katkaistaan niin, että on pakko vaihtaa samaan suuntaan jatkavaan vaunuun.


Kävikö tässä jokin väärinymmärrys vai onko istumapainotteisen ratikan (vrt. seisomapainotteiseen) pienempi ruuhkakapasiteetti todellakin niin iso juttu, ettei niitä pidä viedä yhtään Itäkeskusta lähemmäs kaupunkia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kävikö tässä jokin väärinymmärrys vai onko istumapainotteisen ratikan (vrt. seisomapainotteiseen) pienempi ruuhkakapasiteetti todellakin niin iso juttu, ettei niitä pidä viedä yhtään Itäkeskusta lähemmäs kaupunkia?


Ymmärsin niin, että ajattelin Österissä liikennöitävän eri vaunuilla kuin Jokerilla tilanteessa, jossa ei vielä ole Itiksen ja Laajasalon välistä rataa.

Käytännössä maailmalla istuma- ja seisomapainotteisten vaunujen ero on se, että 2-nivelvaunussa ei keskiosassa ole ovea ja seisomavaunussa on. Ero on 816 istuinta. Moninivelvaunuissa ei käytännössä paljon erojen varaa ole, koska niihin saadaan vähän istuimia pituuteen nähden ylipäätään.

Sosialistimaihin tehtiin tehovaunuja, joiden istunjärjestys oli 1+1 meilläkin tutun 1+2 -järjestyksen sijaan. Mutta molemmat alkavat olla historiaa. Leveisiin 2,65 m vaunuihin mahtuu 2+2 istuimet aina ja 2,4 m leveisiin käytännössä myös. Matalalattiaratkaisut pakottavat symmetriseen istuinjärjestykseen, jossa käytävä ei kuitenkaan voi olla niin leveä kuin 1+1 -järjestyksestä tulee. Tosin olen nähnyt joissain vaunuissa 1,5+1,5 -ratkaisun, kun on maksimoitu käytävä. Mutta ei tuo käytännössä anna enempää kuin 1+1.

Jos verrataan nykyaikaisia ratikoita meidän metrojuniin, niin ne tarjoavat istuimia pituusmetriin nähden suunnilleen saman verran. Seisontatilaa metrossa on hieman enemmän, koska ovien välissä on leveämpi tila kuin kapeammassa raitiovaunussa. Käytävillä ei metro juuri tarjoa enempää seisomapaikkoja kuin ratikka, vaan voi olla jopa päin vastoin. Syy tähän on siinä, ettei meidän metrossa ole otetankoja kuin selkänojien kohdalla. Seisten ei voi matkustaa missä ei saa kädellä tukea, siksi metron käytävillä on ruuhkassakin väljää.

Antero

----------


## teme

> HS Verkkolehti 17.2.
> Helsinki pohtii, rakentaako Östersundomiin raitiotie vai metro
> Halpa vai nopea raide itään?
> Pikaraitiotie maksaisi neljänneksen metron hinnasta. Ongelma on, että ratikassa vain joka kolmas matkustaja saisi istumapaikan
> 
> 
> Eli siis hän vertaa keskustan raitiovaunuihin. Kai Jokerillekin on kaavailtu muunlaista kalustoa kuin "varioita"?


Hämmentävää, vrt. liitteenä oleva kalvo Helsinki-Porvoo kehyssuunnitelman Liikennejärjestelmäselvityksestä, http://tinyurl.com/yjxe6os

Toinen asia. Sanotaan että päättäriltä Itäkeskukseen menee 15 minuuttia ja pysäkkejä on kymmenen (rata on kaksihaaraine), eli pysäkinväli on 1,5 minuuttia Oletetaan myös että jokaikiseltä pysäkiltä tulee saman verran ihmisiä kyytiin, ja ratikka on Itäkeskuksen kohdalla tupaten täynnä. Jos käytetyssä ratikassa on 70 istumapaikka ja 130 seisomapaikkaa, yhteensä 200 niin joka pysäkiltä tulee 20 matkustajaa. Oletetaan vielä, kontrafaktuaalisesti, että kaikki matkustajat istuvat jos mahdollista

Ensimmäiseltä kolmelta pysäkiltä kaikki mahtuvat istumaan (3x20=60), neljänneltä puolet (60+10=70).  Lopuilta pysäkeiltä tulevat seisovat. Elikkä ratikassa on itäkeskuksessa 130 seisovaa matkustajaa. Puolet seisojista on tullut kyytiin kolmella - neljällä viimeisellä pysäkillä, eli keskimääräinen seisomisaika on noin viisi minuuttia ratikassa. Ja tämä siis sillä oletuksella että kukaan ei jää pois matkalta ja ratikka on mitoitettu niin että se on aivan täynnä Itäkeskukseen saapuessaan...

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo pakkoseisominen kuulostaa nyt vähän HS-mäiseltä ja etten sanoisi myös HKL-Suy-mäiseltä tekosyiden keksimiseltä. Ilmeisesti ratikka on osoittautunut simuloinneissa niin suosituksi, että se saa "liikaa" matkustajia, ja nyt keksitään kuumeisesti syitä, miksi kuitenkin pitäisi tehdä se metro. Ja ongelmana tuntuu vielä olevan sekin, että metro saa ihan liian vähän matkustajia (koska kaikille riittää istumapaikka!).

Ja kun puhutaan metron istumapaikoista: jos metroa jatketaan Östersundomiin asti ja kyytiin tulee paljon uusia matkustajia, niin mitenkäs nykyisin Itiksessä tai Hertsikassa kyytiin nouseville käy? Joutuvatko he seisomapaikoille (taitavat ainakin hertsikalaiset joutua jo nyt)? Ja eikö sillä olekaan mitään väliä? Eli onko liitosalueen matkustaja arvokkaampi kuin "vanha" itähelsinkiläinen?

Temellä on minusta erinomainen pointti tuossa seisomislogiikassa  pisimmälle matkustavat mahtuvat ratikassa (ainakin menosuunnassa Itikseen) istumaan, lyhyemmän välin kulkijat seisovat, mutta parin pysäkkivälin matkalla se ei ole ongelma. Sama pätee jossain määrin niihin Hertsikassa kyytiin nouseviin metromatkustajiin, tosin metromatka Herttoniemestä keskustaan on kyllä pidempi kuin pari pysäkinväliä.

Onhan asialle olemassa muitakin ratkaisuita. Ajetaan esim. 2 x 30 m junilla. Ei pääse kukaan sanomaan, että ovat liian pitkiä ja eivät mahdu pysäkeille, kun ei ole vielä pysäkkejä eikä katujakaan. Eli varaudutaan katusuunnittelussa alunperin jo siihen, että junapituus voi olla 60 m (varaudutaanhan siihen jokerillakin) ja ajetaan sitten riittävän pitkiä junia riittävän usein, jotta istumapaikka voidaan tarjota riittävän monelle.

Megapitkällä ratikkalinjalla Östersundom  Tapiola on tietysti se ongelma, että kysyntä ei ole koko linjalla samalla tasolla. Mutta kaikkien vuorojen ei tarvitse ajaa koko linjaa päästä päähän, kunhan joku logiikka säilytetään eikä mennä HSL-mäisiin 28T 28A 28AK 28TN -systeemeihin.

----------


## teme

> Megapitkällä ratikkalinjalla Östersundom  Tapiola on tietysti se ongelma, että kysyntä ei ole koko linjalla samalla tasolla. Mutta kaikkien vuorojen ei tarvitse ajaa koko linjaa päästä päähän, kunhan joku logiikka säilytetään eikä mennä HSL-mäisiin 28T 28A 28AK 28TN -systeemeihin.


Senhän voi hoitaa haaroittamalla. Esimerkiksi jos ylikysyntää suhteessa muuhun linjaan on välillä Östersundom - Itäkeskus, niin osa ratikoista voi kaartaa Roihuvuoreen korvaten sen liityntäliikennettä, miksei edelleen Laajasaloon... Jos ylikysyntää on, kuten Jokerilla nyt, välilä Itäkeskus - Oulunkylä niin ratikka voi jatkaa vaikka Oulunkylästä Käpylään. Ja niin edelleen... Olisi muuten omituista samaan aikaan valitettaa että pitkä linja ei kuormitu tasaisesti, ja että sitä ei tule haaroittaa liittämällä se muuhun ratikkaverkkoon.

Mistä tuli mieleen että sana tuollaisella linjalle joka on ensin poikittais/liityntälinja ja sitten loppumatkaa suora linja puuttuu. Viistottaislinja? Poikittaissuoralinja?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistä tuli mieleen että sana tuollaisella linjalle joka on ensin poikittais/liityntälinja ja sitten loppumatkaa suora linja puuttuu. Viistottaislinja? Poikittaissuoralinja?


Tämä ei vastaa kysymykseen, mutta pakko sanoa kun tuli mieleen. Kuka tietää, mikä on yliheittolinja? Termi ei ole yleinen, ollut lähinnä HKL:n omassa kielenkäytössä, ja siitäkin on jo aikaa.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Sosialistimaihin tehtiin tehovaunuja, joiden istunjärjestys oli 1+1 meilläkin tutun 1+2 -järjestyksen sijaan. Mutta molemmat alkavat olla historiaa. Leveisiin 2,65 m vaunuihin mahtuu 2+2 istuimet aina ja 2,4 m leveisiin käytännössä myös.


Varioiden istumamukavuuden perusteella 2,4 metriä leveisiinkään ei vaikuta mahtuvan 2+2 istumajärjestys mukavuuden rajusti kärsimättä. 




> Seisten ei voi matkustaa missä ei saa kädellä tukea, siksi metron käytävillä on ruuhkassakin väljää.


Kyllä Helsingin metrossa voi hyvin matkustaa ilman tukea, niin tasaisesti se kulkee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärsin niin, että ajattelin Österissä liikennöitävän eri vaunuilla kuin Jokerilla tilanteessa, jossa ei vielä ole Itiksen ja Laajasalon välistä rataa.


Tarkoititko nyt erityyppisiä vaunuja Jokerille ja Österille vai muuten vaan eri vaunuja? Hesarin artikkelista sain sen käsityksen että Österin vaunut jatkaisivat Jokerille, enkä minä näe syytä miksi niin ei tehtäisi. 

Jossain aikaisemmassa ketjussa jossa keskusteltiin Jokerin mahdllisista vaunuista, painotin sitä että istumapaikoja pitäisi olla riittävästi ja myös tilaa lastenvaunuille, ja siksi minun mielestäni kantakaupungin ulkopuolisile pikaraitioteille pitäisi vaunujen olla mahdollisimman leveitä, mieluiten 2.65 m joka on Euroopassa yleinen sen tyyppiselle liikenteelle. 

Jotkut olivat sitä mieltä että 2.3 - 2.4 m riittäisi ja että sama vaunu joka liikkuu kantakaupungilla pitäisi pystyä liikkumaan myös Jokerilla ja päinvastoin. 

Jos nyt kuintenkin Östersundomin raideyhteys (ja mahdollisesti myöt Porvooseen joskus tulevisuudessa) toteutetaan raitiotienä eikä metrona, niin mielestäni on väärä paikka pihistää vaunujen koossa,  vaan kannattaa hankkia ne kunnolliset leveät vaunut. Silloin matkustusväljyyttä saadaan helpommin metron tasoiseksi ja kaikki halukkaat mahtuu kyytiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varioiden istumamukavuuden perusteella 2,4 metriä leveisiinkään ei vaikuta mahtuvan 2+2 istumajärjestys mukavuuden rajusti kärsimättä.


Varion leveys on 2,3 metriä. 




> Kyllä Helsingin metrossa voi hyvin matkustaa ilman tukea, niin tasaisesti se kulkee.


Bussissakin voi, mutta silloin kaatuu. Metrossa tuetta matkustaminen on helpompaa, mutta jopa M200:n pitkittäisillä taittoistuimilla on väliin vaikea pysyä paikallaan ilman tukea.




> Tarkoititko nyt erityyppisiä vaunuja Jokerille ja Österille vai muuten vaan eri vaunuja? Hesarin artikkelista sain sen käsityksen että Österin vaunut jatkaisivat Jokerille, enkä minä näe syytä miksi niin ei tehtäisi.


Ymmärsin Hylkeen viestissään ajatelleen erilaisia vaunuja Jokerille ja Österiin, mutta taisin ymmärtää väärin.




> ...minun mielestäni kantakaupungin ulkopuolisile pikaraitioteille pitäisi vaunujen olla mahdollisimman leveitä, mieluiten 2.65 m joka on Euroopassa yleinen sen tyyppiselle liikenteelle. 
> 
> Jotkut olivat sitä mieltä että 2.3 - 2.4 m riittäisi ja että sama vaunu joka liikkuu kantakaupungilla pitäisi pystyä liikkumaan myös Jokerilla ja päinvastoin.


Ei ole mahdotonta liikennöidä kantakaupungissa 2,65 leveillä vaunuilla, mutta se ei ole mahdollista kaikkialla missä nyt on raitiotie. Ellei mennä sellaisiin ratkaisuihin kuin joissain Keski-Euroopan uusissa järjestelmissä, että lohkaistaan tarvittaessa talon nurkkaa. On myös erittäin haastavaa lähteä muuttamaan koko verkkoa 2,3 metrin laitureista 2,65:lle. Stuttgartissa tällainen muutos tehtiin, ja se kesti 30 vuotta.

Periaatteessa on aivan loogista jäsentää ratikkaverkkoa siten, että kantakaupungin läpäisee muutama reitti, jolla on muuta kantakaupunkia pidemmät pysäkit, ja näillä reiteillä ajetaan isompia junia esi- ja naapurikaupunkien tarpeisiin. Esim. Karlsruhessa on juuri tällainen jako.

Tällaista seudullista ratikkaverkon kehittämistä olisi syytä tutkia juuri nyt, kun Östersundom, Jokeri ja Laajasalo ovat muodostamassa jälleen esikaupunkiraitioteitä. Tässä selvityksessä tulisi tutkia myös teknisiä yksityiskohtia, kuten kaluston leveyttä ja raideleveyttä. Laajasalon suunnittelussahan on nyt jo ajateltu mahdollisuutta isommalle kalustolle, muttei kuitenkaan laajemmin kuin Koirasaarentiellä.

On myös hyvä ymmärtää, ettei ole kyse pelkästään siitä, mahtuuko joku Östiksen iso kalusto kantakaupunkiin. On kyse myös siitä, että kantakaupungin linjat voivat ulottua luontevasti nykyistä laajemmalle, jotta pystytään tarjoamaan hyvä palvelutasoa molempiin suuntiin.

Atnero

----------


## kouvo

> Tällaista seudullista ratikkaverkon kehittämistä olisi syytä tutkia juuri nyt, kun Östersundom, Jokeri ja Laajasalo ovat muodostamassa jälleen esikaupunkiraitioteitä. Tässä selvityksessä tulisi tutkia myös teknisiä yksityiskohtia, kuten kaluston leveyttä ja raideleveyttä. Laajasalon suunnittelussahan on nyt jo ajateltu mahdollisuutta isommalle kalustolle, muttei kuitenkaan laajemmin kuin Koirasaarentiellä.


Juurikin näin. Erittäin hyvä pilottikohde olisi juuri keskusta-Laajasalo-Itäkeskus-Ösundom -yhteys. Nykyisille ratikoille ja leveäratikoille tarvittaisiin yhteiskäyttöosuus välille keskusta-Laajasalo, jonka jälkeen riittäisi puhtaasti leveäratikoille räätälöity väylä Ösundomiin asti.

----------


## teme

> Juurikin näin. Erittäin hyvä pilottikohde olisi juuri keskusta-Laajasalo-Itäkeskus-Ösundom -yhteys. Nykyisille ratikoille ja leveäratikoille tarvittaisiin yhteiskäyttöosuus välille keskusta-Laajasalo, jonka jälkeen riittäisi puhtaasti leveäratikoille räätälöity väylä Ösundomiin asti.


Itseasiassa luontevampi jatkosuunta Östersundomin ratikkalle olis Jokeri - Oulunkylä tai Viikki - Pasila. Pasilasta voi toki sitten jatkaa seiskan reittiä Krunikkaan, edelleen Laajasaloon ja sieltä Roihuvuoren läpi takaisin Itäkeskukseen. Tämä linjaus ei myöskään kilpaisilisi metron kanssa, vaan ne tukisivat toisiaan.

Tämä on tietenkin aivan liian kallista, koska se ei edellyttäisi jo muuten suunniteltujen kiskojen lisäksi useiden kilometrin jatkeet Oulunkylä/Arabia - Jokeri sekä Laajasalo - Itäkeskus. Eikä se edes korvaisi kuin ratikoista seiskan ja/tai ykkösen vähän reitistä riippuen, keventäisi kympin ja nelosen kuormaa Mannerheimintielle, mahdollistaisi 58:n supistamisen, tekisi Roihuvuoren bussiliikenteen tarpeettomaksi, keventäisi Jokeria kuormitetuimmalla osuudella Oulunkylä - Itäkeskus, korvaisi käytännössä Viikin ja Pihlajisto busseja, ehkä 55:n, 79:n (5 min vuoroväli) tarpeellisuus olisi vähän niin ja näin, samoin Tiedelinjan...

----------


## kouvo

> Itseasiassa luontevampi jatkosuunta Östersundomin ratikkalle olis Jokeri - Oulunkylä tai Viikki - Pasila. Pasilasta voi toki sitten jatkaa seiskan reittiä Krunikkaan, edelleen Laajasaloon ja sieltä Roihuvuoren läpi takaisin Itäkeskukseen. Tämä linjaus ei myöskään kilpaisilisi metron kanssa, vaan ne tukisivat toisiaan.


Hlökohtaisesti olen eri mieltä luontevammasta jatkosuunnasta. Suora keskustayhteys on mielestäni tärkeämpi kuin suora poikittaisyhteys. Itseasiassa en näe juurikaan pointtia vetää ratikkakiskoja Ösundomiin, mikäli se edellyttää pakollisen vaihdon Itäkeskuksessa keskustaan mentäessä. Siinä tapauksessa kyseisen alueen liityntä voidaan vallan mainiosti hoitaa myös busseilla.

Samaa mieltä toki siitä, että ratkaisut tullaan joka tapauksessa tekemään metron ehdoilla. Joten en varsinaisesti odota mitään kovin toimivaa ratkaisua Ösundomin joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## petteri

Raitiovaunuhan on parhaimmillaan joko keskustan jakelukulkuneuvona tai sitten lähiöiden liityntäkulkuneuvona. 

Vähänkään kauempana sijaitsevien lähiöiden suorissa keskustayhteyksissä ratikan edut eivät samalla lailla realisoidu, kun yleensä maantasossa ei suuremmissa kaupungeissa pystytä järjestämään sujuvaa kulkua. Toki tunneloimalla voidaan ratikoilla järjestää toimivia keskustayhteyksiäkin, mutta silloin ollaan jo lähellä metron hintaluokkaa ja käytännössä liikennevälineen luonne on usein erilainen, vaikka käytettäisiinkin katukelpoista kalustoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raitiovaunuhan on parhaimmillaan joko keskustan jakelukulkuneuvona tai lähiöiden liityntäkulkuneuvona. 
> 
> Lähiöiden suorissa keskustayhteyksissä ratikan edut eivät samalla lailla realisoidu, kun yleensä maantasossa ei suuremmissa kaupungeissa pystytä järjestämään sujuvaa kulkua. Toki tunneloimalla voidaan ratikoilla järjestää toimivia keskustayhteyksiäkin, mutta silloin ollaan jo lähellä metron hintaluokkaa ja käytännössä liikennevälineen luonne on usein erilainen, vaikka käytettäisiinkin katukelpoista kalustoa.


Niinpä.

Tässä Östersundomin tapauksessa koko kaupunginosan kaavoitus on ihan auki vielä. Jos halutaan isoja kerrostalolähiöitä niin ilman muuta metro, mutta jos on tarkoitus olla jonkinlainen puutarhakaupunki niin ratikka. 

Mun mielestäni jos valitaan puutarhakaupunki ja ratikka, niin se voisi ihan hyvin olla Jokerin jatke. Kuvittelisin että tulevaisuuden Helsingin metropolialueella poikittaisliikenteen rooli kasvaa yhä edelleen, ja ikävä kyllä se toisseikka on myönnettävä että idässä on suhteessa paljon vähemmän työpaikkoja kuin lännessä, eli kyllä siihen ratikkaan kulkioita riittäisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Niin tosiaan se Österin ja Jokerin kalustojako. 

Alkuvaiheessa tuntuisi olevan hyvin vähän pointtia tehdä juuri muuta kuin jatkaa Jokeri sellaisenaan aina Österiin asti. Toisaalta kun linjasto siitä vähän monipuolistuu, onnistuu kalustopainotustenkin jako jo: esimerkiksi Öster-IK-Herttoniemi-... -linja Laajasalon tai Pasilan suuntaan voisi hyvin olla istumapainotteinen metron rinnakkaislinjana, Jokeri taas hieman jatkettuna nykyisenlainen lyhyiden matkojen yhdistäjä seisomapainotteineen.

Kalustohan olisi keskenään yhteensopivaa ja ruuhka-aikaan lisärunkojen kannattanee olla järjestään seisomapainotteisia, myös maaseudulle asti. Ellei sitten jatketa politiikkaa "Parempi istuva pysäkillä kuin seisova bussissa", kuten tähänkin asti...

Toinen lähestymistapa olisi se, että kaukaa tulevat ja kauas menevät rungot olisivat järjestään istumapainotteisia, ja niitä täydennetään ja yhdistetään lyhyen matkan runkoihin ja -linjoihin lähempänä kaupunkia linjaston ja kiertoteknisten seikkojen mukaisesti. Molemmathan toimivat yhä keskenään ja toistensa linjoilla, eivät vain yhtä optimaalisesti "väärällä" puolella.

----------


## Albert

17.2. Valtuusto hyväksyi metron yhdysraiteen hankesuunnitelman. No Vuosaaren satamaan mennään yksiraiteista ja sähköistämätöntä rataa, jolla on tasoristeyksiäkin.
Päätöshistoriasta huomaa, että on jo ajateltu vaihtoehtona metron jatkamista satamasta Östersundomiin ja huoltoraide (muutettuna) olisi osa sitä.
Että, ehkä piankin alkaa Östersundomin metron rakentaminen  :Wink: .

----------


## teme

> Hlökohtaisesti olen eri mieltä luontevammasta jatkosuunnasta. Suora keskustayhteys on mielestäni tärkeämpi kuin suora poikittaisyhteys. Itseasiassa en näe juurikaan pointtia vetää ratikkakiskoja Ösundomiin, mikäli se edellyttää pakollisen vaihdon Itäkeskuksessa keskustaan mentäessä. Siinä tapauksessa kyseisen alueen liityntä voidaan vallan mainiosti hoitaa myös busseilla.


No joo, mutta jos keskustapisteenä pidetään vaikka Stockmannin tavarataloa, niin
- Itäkeskus - Roihuvuori - Laajasalo - Stocka on 13 - 14 km
- Itäkeskus - Jokeri - Arabia - Vallilanlaakso - Pasila - Stocka on 15 - 16km
Eli pituudessa ero on pieni. Matka-ajasta en osaa sanoa, kummassakin reitissä on hyvät ja huonot puolensa.
Tuon jälkimmäisen reitin etuna on se että se tarjoaa yhteyden Hämeentien varten, Pasilaan, Töölöön, jne. jonne ei metrolla pääse. Toisaalta niille jotka haluavat mahdollisimman nopeasti Rautatientorille on taas tarjolla metro.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Raitiovaunuhan on parhaimmillaan joko keskustan jakelukulkuneuvona tai sitten lähiöiden liityntäkulkuneuvona. 
> 
> Vähänkään kauempana sijaitsevien lähiöiden suorissa keskustayhteyksissä ratikan edut eivät samalla lailla realisoidu, kun yleensä maantasossa ei suuremmissa kaupungeissa pystytä järjestämään sujuvaa kulkua. Toki tunneloimalla voidaan ratikoilla järjestää toimivia keskustayhteyksiäkin, mutta silloin ollaan jo lähellä metron hintaluokkaa ja käytännössä liikennevälineen luonne on usein erilainen, vaikka käytettäisiinkin katukelpoista kalustoa.


Ai mikään ei saa muuttua uusienkaan alueiden suunnittelussa ja katujärjestelyissä, kun pitää muistaa noudattaa kaikkia vanhoja virheratkaisuja? Se ratikka voi mennä pitkillä lähiöväleillä omalla radalla realisoiden samat edut kuin muutkin junat. Eikä mikään estä varaamasta "jakelualueilla" joitakin katuja vain ratikalle ja jalankululle. Siis "tunnelointi" voidaan toteuttaa tilanteen mukaan niin maan päälle kuin alle. Ainakin liitosalueen kaavoituksessa voisi jo alun perin varata joitakin katuja ratikkakaduiksi. Hintaluokkakin voidaan pitää kohtuuden rajoissa.

----------


## late-

> Käytävillä ei metro juuri tarjoa enempää seisomapaikkoja kuin ratikka, vaan voi olla jopa päin vastoin. Syy tähän on siinä, ettei meidän metrossa ole otetankoja kuin selkänojien kohdalla.


Leveämmällä käytävällä voi kuitenkin ohittaa, joten metron käytäviä käytetään herkemmin seisomiseen kuin ratikoiden ja lähijunien 3+2 -penkitettyjen osien käytäviä. Variossa ohi ei telin kohdalla mahdu mitenkään. Junassa mahtuu huonosti. Metrossa mahtuu lopulta aika helposti.

Tässä mielessä kapeakäytäväisessä vaunussa tulee nopeammin oikeasti ahdasta. Matkustin taannoin "täydessä" Flirtissä, jossa oli yhdessä eteistilassa 25 matkustajaa, siitä ohjaamoon 4 ja toiseen suuntaan lähtevällä pitkällä käytävällä niveltä myöten noin 10 eli ennen seuraavia ovia ehkä 15. Ahdasta oli ovien luona, mutta silti enempää väkeä ei vielä siirtynyt käytäville ja matkustajien vaihtaminen oli hidasta.

Jos esikaupunkiraitiolinjojen suunnittelu jatkuu ja laajenee, joudutaan vakavasti harkitsemaan 2,65 m leveyttä penkin korkeudella. Leveys pysäkkilaiturin kohdalla olisi luultavasti 2,4 m. Näitä vaunuja ei voisi viedä nykyiselle keskustaverkolle, mutta keskustasta voisi ajaa uusille osuuksille. Tarvittaessa keskustaan voidaan saneerata leveille vaunuille sopivia reittejä, kuten totesit, tai tehdä keskustan alle jonkin verran tunnelirataa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raitiovaunuhan on parhaimmillaan joko keskustan jakelukulkuneuvona tai sitten lähiöiden liityntäkulkuneuvona.


Raitiovaunu on parhaimmillaan silloin, kun sillä voidaan korvata muu raideliikenne mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, ja silloin, kun se houkuttelee mahdollisimman monta käyttäjää sekä matkustusmukavuudella että kätevyydellä. Tästä on maailmalla paljon esimerkkejä, muttei Suomessa yhtäkään edes sinne päinkään.




> Toki tunneloimalla voidaan ratikoilla järjestää toimivia keskustayhteyksiäkin, mutta silloin ollaan jo lähellä metron hintaluokkaa ja käytännössä liikennevälineen luonne on usein erilainen, vaikka käytettäisiinkin katukelpoista kalustoa.


Ei metromainen ratikka tarvitse mitään muuta kuin oikeanlaisen asenteen ja kunnioitusta sellaista liikennevälinettä kohtaan, joka syö ison kasan henkilöautoja pois kaupunkiliikenteestä. Mutta siltikään, edes isossa mittakaavassa, ei ratikan erikoisjärjestelyt ole lähellekään niin järjetöntä luokkaa kuin metrolla, joka on pakko erottaa järeällä infrastruktuurilla muusta ympäristöstä ilman merkittäviä hyötyjä.

----------


## Knightrider

Jos jokeria jatketaan Itäkeskuksesta Ösundomiin, niin silloin itse jättäisin U-linjat, joilla pääsee vaihdotta keskustaan. Ne tulee aika varmasti muutenkin jäämään, kun palvelevat muitakin kuin helsinkiläisiä. Bussit ovat laadukkaita ja Porvoon tasauspysäkin vuoksi yleensä ei paljon myöhästytä.

Entäs jos Laajasalon metro jatkettaisiin Itäkeskukseen? Laajasalon ratikat palvelisivat enemmänkin lyhyillä pysäkinväleillään asukkaita, jotka haluavat Laajasalosta keskustaan. En ainakaan henk.kohtaisesti menisi Ösundomista Kamppiin Roihuvuohen ja Laajasalon kautta kiertävällä ratikalla - ratikasta kun ei nopeusjunaa saa ilman pysäkkien karsimista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Leveämmällä käytävällä voi kuitenkin ohittaa, joten metron käytäviä käytetään herkemmin seisomiseen kuin ratikoiden ja lähijunien 3+2 -penkitettyjen osien käytäviä. Variossa ohi ei telin kohdalla mahdu mitenkään. Junassa mahtuu huonosti. Metrossa mahtuu lopulta aika helposti.


Sisätilojen väljyys on mielestäni yksi ratkaiseva ns raidekertoimen tekijä varsinkin esikaupunkiliikenteessä. Esikaupunkialueillahan bussit ajavat melko tasaisesti mutta sisältä ovat paljon ahtaammat kuin raidekulkuvälineet. Kantakaupungeissa taas bussit pomppivat ja nykivät ja huojuvat niin paljon että ahtaampikin raidekulkuneuvo on houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto. 

Olisi aikamoinen moka jos esim Jokeri pilattaisiin liian ahtailla raitiovaunuilla. 



> Tässä mielessä kapeakäytäväisessä vaunussa tulee nopeammin oikeasti ahdasta. Matkustin taannoin "täydessä" Flirtissä, jossa oli yhdessä eteistilassa 25 matkustajaa, siitä ohjaamoon 4 ja toiseen suuntaan lähtevällä pitkällä käytävällä niveltä myöten noin 10 eli ennen seuraavia ovia ehkä 15. Ahdasta oli ovien luona, mutta silti enempää väkeä ei vielä siirtynyt käytäville ja matkustajien vaihtaminen oli hidasta.


Vaikka Flirt on paras Helsingin seudun tähänastisista lähijunatyypeistä, niin täydellinen se ei ole johtuen siitä että vaunun päädyissä on tasoerojen vuoksi piippuhylly jonne kaikki eivät halua mennä, ja ohjaamollisissa vaunuissa on vain yhdet ovet. Suomalaisten lähijunamatkustajien seisomiskäyttäytyminen ei ole myöskään ehtiynyt muuttua koska Flirtejä on ollut käytössä niin lyhyen ajan ja niitä on vain 2. 




> Jos esikaupunkiraitiolinjojen suunnittelu jatkuu ja laajenee, joudutaan vakavasti harkitsemaan 2,65 m leveyttä penkin korkeudella. Leveys pysäkkilaiturin kohdalla olisi luultavasti 2,4 m. Näitä vaunuja ei voisi viedä nykyiselle keskustaverkolle, mutta keskustasta voisi ajaa uusille osuuksille. Tarvittaessa keskustaan voidaan saneerata leveille vaunuille sopivia reittejä, kuten totesit, tai tehdä keskustan alle jonkin verran tunnelirataa.


Kannatan ehdottomasti ajatusta!

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Jos jokeria jatketaan Itäkeskuksesta Ösundomiin, niin silloin itse jättäisin U-linjat, joilla pääsee vaihdotta keskustaan. Ne tulee aika varmasti muutenkin jäämään, kun palvelevat muitakin kuin helsinkiläisiä. Bussit ovat laadukkaita ja Porvoon tasauspysäkin vuoksi yleensä ei paljon myöhästytä.
> 
> Entäs jos Laajasalon metro jatkettaisiin Itäkeskukseen? Laajasalon ratikat palvelisivat enemmänkin lyhyillä pysäkinväleillään asukkaita, jotka haluavat Laajasalosta keskustaan. En ainakaan henk.kohtaisesti menisi Ösundomista Kamppiin Roihuvuohen ja Laajasalon kautta kiertävällä ratikalla - ratikasta kun ei nopeusjunaa saa ilman pysäkkien karsimista.


Laajasalon metro on suurinpiirtein yhtä todennäköinen kuin Munkkivuoren metro, eli ei sille kannata kauheasti jatkopätkiä suunnitella.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Laajasalon metro on suurinpiirtein yhtä todennäköinen kuin Munkkivuoren metro


...ellei sitten pikaratikkaa, jolle suunnitellaan varausta, ruveta kutsumaan metroksi. Onhan se ihan mahdollista, että se joskus vuonna 2050 meneekin tunneliin keskustassa, ja silloin se on helppo mieltää metrona.

Mutta joo, ei sen varaan silloinkaan Östersundomissa kannata laskea. Vähän liian kaukana tulevaisuudessa se on joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Laajasalon metro on suurinpiirtein yhtä todennäköinen kuin Munkkivuoren metro, eli ei sille kannata kauheasti jatkopätkiä suunnitella.


Voihan sille rakennella asemaa Yliskylän ostarille, niin saadaan tuleville polville ihmettelemistä.  :Smile: 




> ...ellei sitten pikaratikkaa, jolle suunnitellaan varausta, ruveta kutsumaan metroksi.


 Ei sitä koskaan tiedä, vaikka Helsingin tulevat pikaratikat loisivat metroverkon 50 vuoden päästä ja metro olisi lähijuna välillä Porvoo-Kirkkonummi.

----------


## teme

> ...ellei sitten pikaratikkaa, jolle suunnitellaan varausta, ruveta kutsumaan metroksi.


Pikaratikka kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin kevytmakkarara, oikeasta ei se on kuitenkin pelkkää rasvaa ja hidas. Kaikki yhdessä: ka-tu-met-ro!




> Onhan se ihan mahdollista, että se joskus vuonna 2050 meneekin tunneliin keskustassa, ja silloin se on helppo mieltää metrona.


Kakkosmetro ratikkana, eiku katumetrona, yhdistettynä muutamaan sisäänajoväylään ratikkaverkosta ratkaisee vain ratikka, metro ja junaliikenteen ongelmat:

Mikä ratikoissa mättää?
- Nopeus
- Ruuhkaiset rataosuudet
- Etelä-Helsingin yhteydet muualle kuin keskustaan, esim. Pasila on turhan hitaat.

Mikä metrossa ja Pisarassa mättää?
- Asemat on astronomisen kalliita
- Asemia on harvassa
- Asemat ovat syvällä, eli niistä kestää kauan kavuta ylös.

Oletetaan metroputki Pohjoisranta - Espa - Kamppi - Töölö - Meilalahti - Pasila - Vallilanlaakso (vanhaa junatunnelia). Ulos/sisäänajotunnelit Paciuksenkadulla, Hesarille Manskun risteyksessä, Fredalla Arkadiankadun risteyksessä, Laivurinkadulla sekä jossain Kauppatorin nurkilla. Asema Kampin metroaseman alla, sekä Pisaran keskustan että Töölön aseman yhteydessä, maanalainen asema myös Meilahdessa ja Pasillassa junaradan alla tavallaan maan alla. Linjasto vaikka jotenkin näin:

Katumetrolinja 11 Maunula - Käpylä - Kalasatama - Sompasaari - Liisankatu - Kauppatori - Keskusta (Pisara) - Laivurinkatu - Hernesaari

Katumetrolinja 13 Olympiaterminaali - Kauppatori - Keskusta (Pisara) - Kamppi (M) - Töölö (Pisara) - Mannerheimintie - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Hakaniemi - Kauppatori - Keskusta (Pisara) - Bulevardi - Olympiaterminaali

Katumetrolinja 14 Munkkiniemi - Meilahti - Töölö (Pisara) - Kamppi (M) - Keskusta (Pisara) - Kauppatori - Katajanokka

Katumetrolinja 16 Viikki - Arabia - Kalasatama - Sompasaari - Liisankatu - Kauppatori - Keskusta (Pisara) - Kamppi (M) - Töölö (Pisara) - Meilahti - Paciuksenkatu - Pitäjänmäki - Konala

Katumetrolinja 18 Arabia - Kurvi - Helsinginkatu - Töölö (Pisara) - Freda - Jätkäsaari

Ratikat
- Nopeutuu
- Ruuhkaiset rataosuude kuormittuvat vähemmän kuin liikennettä siirtyy maan alle
- Etelä-Helsingin yhteydet ihan joka puolella on loistavat, kolmosesta voi vaihtaa vaikka kolmeentoista samalla laiturilla

Mikä metrossa ja Pisarassa mättää?
- Katumetron asemat ei maksa juuri mitään
- Asemia on kymmeniä
-  Perinnemetron ja Pisaran asemalta matkustajat voi vaihtaa samassa tasossa synkronoituun katumetroon katetulla asemalla, ja sillä pääsee perille kapuamatta ylös. Vähän niin kuin hissi.

Päätän unelmointini tähän tältä päivältä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:53 ----------




> Voihan sille rakennella asemaa Yliskylän ostarille, niin saadaan tuleville polville ihmettelemistä.


Ja se on kovin kätevää, että siinä vaiheessa kun putket paukkuu se alin eli kastuva tila on se jolle ei ole mitään käyttöä.

----------


## Timppak

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135253072397

Mielenkiintoisia päätelmia KSV:llä. Metroa ei voi rakentaa jos luonnonsuojelua lisätään. Ja jos ei tehdä metroa, ei voida rakentaakaan mitään. Ilmeisesti tuonne halutaan väenväkisin rakentaa metsät täyteen neukkukuutioita että saadaan uusi lähiöghetto aikaiseksi. Eikös KSV ollut se jolla vaihtoehtona oli myös pikaratikka?

----------


## kouvo

> Mielenkiintoisia päätelmia KSV:llä.


Todellakin. Eipä ole vähään aikaan tullut luettua yhtä päätöntä tajunnanvirtaa. Pelanneekohan Matti "metro" Visanti ihan täydellä pakalla?

----------


## teme

Melkoisen sykkyrän ovat piirtäneet. Semmoinen pieni kommentti että radan pituus alueella on 8,1km, ja kun Itäkeskus - Mellunmäki mutka on jotain reilu 5 km, niin tuo on 13 - 14 ratakilometriä kontra 10km tietä pitkin...




> Todellakin. Eipä ole vähään aikaan tullut luettua yhtä päätöntä tajunnanvirtaa. Pelanneekohan Matti "metro" Visanti ihan täydellä pakalla?


Minusta Visanti on hoitanut projektia ihan asiallisesti, sen verran mitä minä olen seurannut. Ne luonnonsuojelualueet on ihan aidosti ongelmallisia kaavoituksen kannalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta Visanti on hoitanut projektia ihan asiallisesti, sen verran mitä minä olen seurannut. Ne luonnonsuojelualueet on ihan aidosti ongelmallisia kaavoituksen kannalta.


Ihmettelenkin sitä, heijastavatko HS:n artikkeleiden sisällöt Visannin vai HS:n ajatuksia. Kun budjettitasolla metrorata maksaa 500 M ja laajemmin kattava liityntäliikenteetön ratikka 100 M, miksi HS:n jutuissa ei puhuta ollenkaan siitä? Yllättäen demareiden ryhmänjohtaja muistutti HS:ssa tänään ratikkavaihtoehdosta kun taas Kokoomuksen ryhmänjohtajan suuhun oli laitettu täysin ehdoton metrokanta.

Yksinkertaisella logiikalla varmaan luonnonsuojelualueet on helpointa säilyttää ja ekologiset käytävät muodostaa täysin maanalaisella metrolla ja parin aseman ympärillä olevilla 1625 kerroksen betonilähiöillä. Sillä konstilla saadaan helposti 15.000 asukasta kävelyetäisyydelle metroasemasta, eli ei tarvita liityntäliikennettä ja minimoimaan rakentamiseen käytettävä maa-ala. Muistelen kuitenkin Visannin todenneen julkisuudessa jo aiemmin, että Östersundomiin tuskin kannattaa rakentaa sellaista ympäristöä, johon kukaan ei vapaaehtoisesti halua asumaan.

Kuitenkin tällainen ratkaisu on näennäisesti rakennusalan herkkupala: Liikennejärjestelmä maksaa 5 kertaa enemmän kuin on tarpeen ja rakennusliikkeet tekevät mahdollisimman halvoin tuotantokustannuksin kaikki asuinneliöt. Ratikkaratkaisussahan tehdään paljon pientaloja, joiden myyntikatteet jäävät lähinnä asukkaiden eduksi.

Näennäisyys tarkoittaa sitä, että kun niillä metroaseman betonilähiöillä ei ole menekkiä, ne jäävätkin rakentamatta. Tietysti tulee tulot tyhjiä tontteja palvevan metron rakentamisesta. Mutta en oikein usko tähänkään. Sillä suurempi ja kiinnostavampi asia rakennusalalle on kuitenkin talojen tekeminen. Sen vuoksi käsitykseni mukaan rakennusala itse haluaa mm. Laajasalon ratikan. Sillä Kruunuvuorenrannan menekki ja myyntihinnat ovat aivat toiset kun siellä on ratikka verrattuna siihen, että sinne joskus tulisi metro.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Ihmettelenkin sitä, heijastavatko HS:n artikkeleiden sisällöt Visannin vai HS:n ajatuksia. Kun budjettitasolla metrorata maksaa 500 M ja laajemmin kattava liityntäliikenteetön ratikka 100 M, miksi HS:n jutuissa ei puhuta ollenkaan siitä?


Sen takia että asiaa halutaan esittää niin että se metro maksaa puoli miljardia johtuen luonnonsuojelusta. Samoin kuin Länsimetro olisi muuten halpa, mutta kun valittajat hidastaa ja pelastuslaitos vaatii turvallisuusrakenteita. Ongelma ei tietenkään voi olla se että metron kaarresäteistä johtuen mutkittelevasta radasta tulee älyttömän pitkä eli kallis, koska metrossa ei voi olla mitään vikaa.

Sillä puolella miljardilla saisi muuten sen parhaan ratkaisun, eli pikaratikka ja kaupunkijunarata Östersundom - Tapanila. Hyvin palveleva ratikka joka vie Itäkeskukseen ja muualla suoraan, miksei metroonkin, ja toisaalta ihan oikeasti nopeaan suoraan junaan. Liikennöintikin on edullista kun ratikka kuormittuu kumpaankin suuntaan. Jos haluttaisin tarjota niitä kuuluisia poikittaisyhteyksiä, niin voisi olla jopa niin että I-juna kiertää sen Kehäradan lenkin normaalisti, mutta M-juna kääntyisi Tapanilasta Östersundomiin, siellä ympäri ja edelleen kehäradalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos haluttaisin tarjota niitä kuuluisia poikittaisyhteyksiä, niin voisi olla jopa niin että I-juna kiertää sen Kehäradan lenkin normaalisti, mutta M-juna kääntyisi Tapanilasta Östersundomiin, siellä ympäri ja edelleen kehäradalle.


Mikä on I-juna ja mikä M-juna Kehäradan tilanteessa? Kehäradallahan ei tule olemaan mitään kahden eri kirjaimen junia, kun I- ja M-junat vain yhdistyvät yhdeksi junaksi 10 min vuorovälillä. Vai ajatteletko tässä, että M-juna on Kehärataa myötäpäivään kiertävä ja I-juna vastapäivään? Miten siinä tapauksessa päästäisiin lentokentältä keskustaan? Vai ajattelitko, että Kehäradalle saadaan 5 minuutin vuoroväli? Miten K- ja A-junat siinä tapauksessa liikennöivät kaupunkiradoilla?

----------


## teme

> Mikä on I-juna ja mikä M-juna Kehäradan tilanteessa? Kehäradallahan ei tule olemaan mitään kahden eri kirjaimen junia, kun I- ja M-junat vain yhdistyvät yhdeksi junaksi 10 min vuorovälillä. Vai ajatteletko tässä, että M-juna on Kehärataa myötäpäivään kiertävä ja I-juna vastapäivään? Miten siinä tapauksessa päästäisiin lentokentältä keskustaan? Vai ajattelitko, että Kehäradalle saadaan 5 minuutin vuoroväli? Miten K- ja A-junat siinä tapauksessa liikennöivät kaupunkiradoilla?


Pahoittelen kryptisyyttä.
I Pasila - Tikkurila- Lentokenttä - Huopalahti - Pasila ja toisinpäin
M - Pasila - Huopalahti - Lentokenttä -Tikkurila - Puistola - Östersundom - Tapanila - Pasila ja toisinpäin

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pahoittelen kryptisyyttä.
> I Pasila - Tikkurila- Lentokenttä - Huopalahti - Pasila ja toisinpäin
> M - Pasila - Huopalahti - Lentokenttä -Tikkurila - Puistola - Östersundom - Tapanila - Pasila ja toisinpäin


Eli tulisiko siis Kehäradan näillä varsinaisille keskustajunille eli I-junille 20 minuutin vuoroväli? Riittäisikö se millään? Tai jos niiden vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia, riittäisikö tosiaan a) kysyntää 5 minuutin välein Kehäradalla niillä yhteyksillä, jotka molemmat junat voivat hoitaa ja b) kysyntää tuolle poikittaisyhteydelle 10 minuutin välein?

----------


## teme

> Eli tulisiko siis Kehäradan näillä varsinaisille keskustajunille eli I-junille 20 minuutin vuoroväli? Riittäisikö se millään? Tai jos niiden vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia, riittäisikö tosiaan a) kysyntää 5 minuutin välein Kehäradalla niillä yhteyksillä, jotka molemmat junat voivat hoitaa ja b) kysyntää tuolle poikittaisyhteydelle 10 minuutin välein?


Ajattelin että jos juna kääntyy Tapanilasta, tai nyt kun asiaa taas ajattelen Malmilta, niin syntyy vastaavasti tilaa Malmilta pohjoiseen. Mutta olkoon, mietin myös kysyntää, Malmilla olisi aika näppärä laiturin yli vaihto, ja muutenkin tuo on sivujuonne.

----------


## teme

Jotenkin tämä totaalinen mielikuvituksen puute pikaratikan suhteen alkaa kyllästyttää. Aamun Hesarissa:



> "Östersundomissa pitäisi osata katsoa 50100 vuotta eteenpäin. Pitäisi varautua siihen, että vuonna 2050 vaaditaan omavaraisuutta ja puhdasta hiilijalanjälkeä", painottaa yhdyskuntasuunnittelun johtava tutkija Pekka Lahti VTT:stä.
> 
> Lahti arvioi, että kaupunginosia ei voi rakentaa yhden kortin eli yksinomaan aurinkoenergian varaan.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Pikaraitiovaunu ei ole järkevä, koska käyttäjien pitää siirtyä kulkuneuvosta toiseen", Lahti korostaa.


No ei sitten tehdä semmoista pikaratikka josta tarvitsee vaihtaa. Se mutkametro maksaa vähintään 200 miljoonaa enemmän kuin pikaratikka, jos sen metron voisi linjata jotenkin järkevästi niin asia voisi olla eri, mutta kun ei voi jos ei luonnonsuojelualueita piirretä uusiki. Kysymys pitääkin asettaa niin että minkälaisen pikaratikan saisi samalla hinnalla kuin mitä metro maksaa?

Jos suora, nopea ja vaihdoton keskustayhteys on tavoite, niin sitten vedetään suora, nopea ja vaihdoton ratikka. Esimerkiksi näin:
- Porvoontieltä Kehä III länsipuolta ja edellleen Porvoon väylän eteläpuolta Rajakylän liittymään. Ei yhtään pysäkkiä välillä. Ei vaadi mitään isompia siltoja tai muuta kalliita rakenteita, enkä keksi mitään syytä miksei tuota moottoritien vierustaa voisi ajaa niin lujaa kuin ratikalla pääsee. Tästä voi myös haaroittaa Jakomäen suuntaan rataa.
- Rajakylän liittymästä Lahdenväylän vartta, silta Kehä I yli, Latokartononkaaren viertä Viikin kampuksella Jokerin pysäkille. Tästä voi taas haaroittaa esimerkiksi Viikkiin. Ei edelleenkään mitään syytä miksi ratikka pysähtyisi kertaakaan eikä sanottavia nopeusrajoituksia.
- Kampukselta Jokerin rataa, sillalta alas keskellä Lahden motaria, ja tästä Koskelan varikolle saakka. Ei edellenkään tarvitse pysähdellä, ja nopeusrajoitus on noin 80kmh

Pituus noin 12km, matka-aika noin 12 min. Maksaa varmasti alle 200 miljoona, ehkä jotain 100. Varikolta ajaa keskustaan noin 20 minuuttia jopa nykyisellä kävelyvauhdilla, joko Hämeentien tai uusia kiskoja Kalasataman kautta. Kokonaismatka-aika Porvoontieltä jotain 30 min, eli käytännössä nopeampi kuin metro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotenkin tämä totaalinen mielikuvituksen puute pikaratikan suhteen alkaa kyllästyttää. Aamun Hesarissa:


Hesarin asiantuntijan kommentti kirjoitettuna toisin sanoin:
_Pitää rakentaa liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, muuten käyttäjien pitää vaihtaa kulkuneuvosta toiseen._
Erittäin vakuuttavaa asiantuntemusta.

Metroon ja ratikkaan perustuvan Östersundomin liikennejärjestelmien hinnanerolla rakentaa aika lailla metron aiheuttamien vaihtojen määrää vähentäviä järjestelyitä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Hesarin asiantuntijan kommentti kirjoitettuna toisin sanoin:
> _Pitää rakentaa liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, muuten käyttäjien pitää vaihtaa kulkuneuvosta toiseen._
> Erittäin vakuuttavaa asiantuntemusta.
> 
> Metroon ja ratikkaan perustuvan Östersundomin liikennejärjestelmien hinnanerolla rakentaa aika lailla metron aiheuttamien vaihtojen määrää vähentäviä järjestelyitä.


Toisaalta asiantuntija voi tarkastelee toisten asiantuntijoiden tuotosta sellaisena kun se on esitetty, kun toimeksianto on selvittää Östersundom - Itäkeskus yhteys, niin sitten saa esityksen jossa sitä miten Itäkeskuksesta päästään eteenpäin ei ole selvitetty... Porvoon suunnan yleisselvitykseenkin oli ilmestenyt sellainen lapsus että pikaratikka tarjoaa huonommat yhteydet Pasilaan (verrattuna metroon, 58?), mikä oli ihan inmillinen erehdys kun ei oltu tultu ajatelleeksi että se ratikka toki jatkaisi Jokerin linjaa.

Itäkeskus - Kalasatama olisi muuten jotain kuusi-seitsemän kilometriä kiskoa, saisi 58:n raiteille samalle. Semmoista perustelua että siinähän kulkee jo metrokiskot ei voi hyväksyä, jos ja kun metro ei jatka Kalasatamasta Pasilan suuntaan niin se ei voi olla este sille että Itäkeskuksesta menisi toiset kiskot siihen suuntaan. Östersundomin ratikat voisivat toki jatkaa keskustaankin Kalasatamasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itäkeskus - Kalasatama olisi muuten jotain kuusi-seitsemän kilometriä kiskoa, saisi 58:n raiteille samalle. Semmoista perustelua että siinähän kulkee jo metrokiskot ei voi hyväksyä, jos ja kun metro ei jatka Kalasatamasta Pasilan suuntaan niin se ei voi olla este sille että Itäkeskuksesta menisi toiset kiskot siihen suuntaan. Östersundomin ratikat voisivat toki jatkaa keskustaankin Kalasatamasta.


Niinpä. Siksi toiseksi metroradalla ei ole vapaata kapasiteettia millekään lisäliikenteelle, joten ei ole edes tarpeen, että Östersundomin ratikoiden pitäisi yrittää käyttää metrorataa. Siten ei ole mitään paineita pohtia mitään yhteensopivuutta kaiken kaikkiaan Suomen epäyhteensopivimpaan raideliikennejärjestelmään.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Niinpä. Siksi toiseksi metroradalla ei ole vapaata kapasiteettia millekään lisäliikenteelle, joten ei ole edes tarpeen, että Östersundomin ratikoiden pitäisi yrittää käyttää metrorataa. Siten ei ole mitään paineita pohtia mitään yhteensopivuutta kaiken kaikkiaan Suomen epäyhteensopivimpaan raideliikennejärjestelmään.


Ehkä se sitten aukenee kun se selvitys tulee, mutta minun on ylipäänsä hyvin vaikea ymmärtää mitä ihmettä siinä Östersundomin metrossa on oikein ajateltu. Jos logiikka on se että joku päivä metro jatkaa joku päivä Söderkullaan, niin ei se nyt noin toimi että tehdään S-muotoista linjausta maksimimäärällä asemia, ihan jo siksi että tuollainen metro on hidas. Jos pikaratikkaa ja metroa ei nähtäisi toisensa poissulkevina niin voisi olla esimerkiksi näin:
- Pikaratikka Östersundomin perukoilta Kalasatamaan ja siitä ratikkaverkkoon, korvaa myös Kulosaaren ja Siilitien metroasemat. Palvelisi hyvin.
- Metro suoraan Itäkeskuksesta Vanhan Porvoontien linjaa, asemat Östersundom - Itäkeskus - Herttoniemi - Kalasatama. Vuoroväli 6 min, eli Vuosaaren ja Mellunkylän haaroilla myös 6 min. Olisi nopea.
- Tuo tuskin maksaisi yhteensä enempää kuin se pelkkä mutkametro.

----------


## kouvo

> Niinpä. Siksi toiseksi metroradalla ei ole vapaata kapasiteettia millekään lisäliikenteelle, joten ei ole edes tarpeen, että Östersundomin ratikoiden pitäisi yrittää käyttää metrorataa. Siten ei ole mitään paineita pohtia mitään yhteensopivuutta kaiken kaikkiaan Suomen epäyhteensopivimpaan raideliikennejärjestelmään.


Niinpä. Jos metro ei olisi "pyhä lehmä" niin muutamalla kymmenellä miltsillä kyseinen hukkaputki muutettaisiin sellaiseen formaattiin, ettei yhteensovittaminen olisi mikään ongelma ja samaa runkolinjaa voisi posottaa niin Ö-sundomiin kuin Vuosaareenkin. Kapasiteettipula on täysin metron itsensä aiheuttama ongelma, eikä suinkaan mikään tyyppivika kahden raideparin väylälle, joka sinänsä riittäisi hyvin kaikelle Itä-helsingistä tulevalle raideliikenteelle jos sitä vaan käytettäisiin oikein.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> - Metro suoraan Itäkeskuksesta Vanhan Porvoontien linjaa, asemat Östersundom - Itäkeskus - Herttoniemi - Kalasatama.


(Uuden Porvoontien linjaa?)

Jatko idässä sitten Porvooseen, lännessä Kirkkonummelle. Alkaa lähijunaverkoston itä-länsisuunta olla siinä. Virroitin ylös, raiteet matalaksi ja nopeudeksi 120 km/h ehtii sitten järjestää seuraavien vuosikymmenten aikana. Muut alueet hoidetaan sitten asiaankuuluvasti kaupunkiliikenteellä eli raitiovaunuilla.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> (Uuden Porvoontien linjaa?)


Mutta kun se on se vanhempi tie...  :Smile:  
Porvoontie ja jos ei kelpaa niin Östersundom Boulevard.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niinpä. Jos metro ei olisi "pyhä lehmä" niin...


No nyt mulle aukeni sun ikonikuvasi! Kiitos nauruista.  :Laughing: 

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut kouvo
> 
> 
> Niinpä. Jos metro ei olisi "pyhä lehmä" niin...
> 
> 
> No nyt mulle aukeni sun ikonikuvasi! Kiitos nauruista.


Itse olen käsittänyt Kouvon keskustelukuvan symboloivan kaupunkiin kuuluvan liikennevälineen viemistä maaseudulle.

----------


## sebastin

Itämetroa jatketaan Mellunmäestä Itäsalmeen. Pikaratikkaideat Itäkeskukseen ovat silppurissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Otsikko on turhan negatiivinen, koska jutussa on haastateltu KSV:n liikennesuunnittelija Sari Pielaa, joka kertoo, että metron sijaan pohditaan ratikkaa. Metro soveltuu liitosalueelle huonosti, eikä siellä ole asemaa kohden 10.000 käyttäjää.


Mitä maksaa konsulttiselvitys, jossa selvitetään pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoa ja onko niitä tarjouspyyntövaiheessa monta mukana ?
Siis monelleko konsulltitoimistolle lähetetään tarjouspyyntö ja mitä suuruusluokkaa yleensä tämäntyyppinen selvitys maksaa ?

Martti

----------


## teme

> Itämetroa jatketaan Mellunmäestä Itäsalmeen. Pikaratikkaideat Itäkeskukseen ovat silppurissa.


Ihan kuin olisin kuullut jotain vastaavaa Laajasalon yhteydessä :-) Poliitikoilla on käsitys että metro maksaa 100 - 200 miljoonaa, on suora ja nopea. Se Itämetro jonka linjauksesta oli kartta Hesarissa on yhtä mutkaa, mahdollisesti jopa linjanopeudeltaan sen mutkittelun takia hitaampi kuin ratikka Itäkeskukseen saakka (!) puhumattakaan todellisista matka-ajoista ja ylipäänsä toivottoman hidas, ja se maksaa 400 - 500 miljoonaa.

Keskustayhteytenä sekä metro että Jokerin jatkeena tehty ratikka on liian hitaita. Ratkaisu olisi lähijuna, se että metrolle tehdään jotain radikaalia Itäkeskuksesta länteen (en keksi mitä) tai pikaratikalla suora nopea linjaus Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan. Saa nähdä.




> Mitä maksaa konsulttiselvitys, jossa selvitetään pikaraitiotievaihtoehtoa ja onko niitä tarjouspyyntövaiheessa monta mukana ?
> Siis monelleko konsulltitoimistolle lähetetään tarjouspyyntö ja mitä suuruusluokkaa yleensä tämäntyyppinen selvitys maksaa ?


Metroselvitykseen pyydettiin Kaupsulta lisää rahaa pari kuukautta sitten, olen vähän odotellut milloin se valmistuu, kaiva Kaupsun listoilta jos kiinnostaa. Olisiko jotain 50 000?

----------


## kouvo

> No nyt mulle aukeni sun ikonikuvasi! Kiitos nauruista.


Varsinaisesti tuo tulkinta ei ollut mielessäni taideteosta luodessani, ei sillä ettei saamasi käsitys siitä olisi myös varsin osuva.




> Itse olen käsittänyt Kouvon keskustelukuvan symboloivan kaupunkiin kuuluvan liikennevälineen viemistä maaseudulle.


Nurmiselle 10 pistettä ja papukaijamerkki kaupantekijäisiksi.

Ehkä vähän offtopiciksi meni, pahoitteluni.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ehkä vähän offtopiciksi meni, pahoitteluni.


Jatketaan offtopicilla hieman: Kuva voisi symboloida myös lehmänkauppoja metropolitiikassa. (Siinä muuten näyttää vaihtuvan pieni lehmä isoon.)

Muutenkin tuntuu, että jollain on näissä metroasioissa aina oma lehmä ojassa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

> Näennäisyys tarkoittaa sitä, että kun niillä metroaseman betonilähiöillä ei ole menekkiä, ne jäävätkin rakentamatta. Tietysti tulee tulot tyhjiä tontteja palvevan metron rakentamisesta. Mutta en oikein usko tähänkään. Sillä suurempi ja kiinnostavampi asia rakennusalalle on kuitenkin talojen tekeminen. Sen vuoksi käsitykseni mukaan rakennusala itse haluaa mm. Laajasalon ratikan. Sillä Kruunuvuorenrannan menekki ja myyntihinnat ovat aivat toiset kun siellä on ratikka verrattuna siihen, että sinne joskus tulisi metro.


Metro on parempi itäsuuntaan. Itse käytän paljon joukkoliikennevälineitä ja vaihto on aina vaihto. Kävin yhdessä vaiheessa päivittäin Järvenpäässä. 30 min per sivu. Ja yhdessä vaiheessa Konalasta Roihupellossa, odotin innoissani Jokeri-bussia pelastajaksi. Kaikilla kombinaatioilla Kolsarintieltä Pulttitielle ovelta ovelle 50-60 min. Löytyy kyllä monta muutakin tekijää että miksi ei jatkettaisi sitä joka on valmiina eli metro. Kyllä Anterokin tietää että asuntojen markkinoinnissa ensimmäiseksi toi toiseksi aloitetaan matka-aika Helsingin keskustaan. Itse olet sanonut että Helsingin metro on hyvin tehty. Nyt on länsimetro aluillaan ja kun myös toisesta päästä jatketaan niin kyllähän siinä esiin tulee hyötyjä siinä laajudessa että Metron tämänhetkisetkin periaatevastustajat joutavat myöntämään hyödyt sen jälkeen kun Länsi- ja Itämetro on rakennettu.

Metro sai parhaat arvosanat asiakaskyselyssä.
Asumisen ei tarvitse olle kerrostalolaatikosssa tai omakotitalossa suuren pihan kera. Nythän on yksimielisyyttä välimuotojen etsinnästä, mutta rohkeus kokeilla uutta vaikeaa sekä kaavoittajille että rakennusliikkeille.

Onko nyt todellakaan mitään järkeä aloittaa se TramWest -pelleily idässä ?

Martti

----------


## kouvo

> Keskustayhteytenä sekä metro että Jokerin jatkeena tehty ratikka on liian hitaita. Ratkaisu olisi lähijuna, se että metrolle tehdään jotain radikaalia Itäkeskuksesta länteen (en keksi mitä) tai pikaratikalla suora nopea linjaus Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan. Saa nähdä.


Presiis, en voisi olla vähempää eri mieltä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:07 ----------




> Onko nyt todellakaan mitään järkeä aloittaa se TramWest -pelleily idässä ?


Tuskinpa tätä "pelleilyä" aloitetaan idässäkään. Metrollahan on ennenkin osattu torpata muiden huomattavasti järkevämpien joukkoliikennehankkeiden eteneminen. 

Foliohatun alta voisi heittää muutaman ainakin osittain metron piikkiin pistettävän torpedoinnin:

1) Virheellinen oikoratalinjaus (metrolle haluttiin optio jatkaa itään)
2) Pääradan lentokenttäyhteys (metrosuunnitelmat lentoasemalle)
3) Pisara (Töölön metro)
4) Viira (metrokioskin ahkerat puuhastelijat ovat sinnekin päin tunnelijunaa piirrustelleet)

----------


## teme

> Kävin yhdessä vaiheessa päivittäin Järvenpäässä. 30 min per sivu... Kyllä Anterokin tietää että asuntojen markkinoinnissa ensimmäiseksi toi toiseksi aloitetaan matka-aika Helsingin keskustaan.


Tuo 30 minuuttia on muuten suurinpiirtein se mitä Östersundom - Rautatientori kestää.

Rautatientori - Mellunmäki 20 min aikataulun mukaan
Mellunmäki - Östersundom 8km rataa ja kolme asemaa, olisiko 10 minuuttia?

Eli 30 min. Siis metrossa istumista, asemalle siirtymiset, sieltä pois, jne. päälle. Matka-ajat ovelta ovelle lähempänä tuntia kuin puolta. Järvenpäästä noin vertailun vuoksi kestää autolla ehkä kaksi kertaa pidempään keskustaan kuin Östersundomista.

Tämä on se perusongelma, ei se pikaratikka + metrovaihto Itiksessä tätä ratkaise, mutta toisaalta se maksaa murto-osan ja pysäkkejä on keskimäärin paljon lähempänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Löytyy kyllä monta muutakin tekijää että miksi ei jatkettaisi sitä joka on valmiina eli metro. Kyllä Anterokin tietää että asuntojen markkinoinnissa ensimmäiseksi toi toiseksi aloitetaan matka-aika Helsingin keskustaan.  Itse olet sanonut että Helsingin metro on hyvin tehty.


Löytyy myös monta tekijää, miksi metroa ei kannata jatkaa. Ensimmäinen on hinta. Se on kaatanut monta metrojen jatkamishanketta maailman kaupungeissa. Eräät varhaisimmista Tukholmassa, jossa kuitenkin metroa on osattu rakentaa varsin kohtuullisin kustannuksin. Toinen on kaupunkirakenne. Ihmiset eivät halua asua kantakaupunkimaisesti muualla kuin kantakaupungissa. Esikaupunkien ja maaseudun pitkiin etäisyyksiin ja puutteellisiin palveluihin suostutaan silloin, kun vastikkeeksi saadaan vihreyttä, rauhallisuutta, turvallisuutta ja vähemmän toisten ihmisten autoja.

Sijainti on tärkein maanarvon määrääjä, mutta yksinkertainen riippuvuus seutukeskuksesta on katoamassa. Pääkaupunkiseudulle tulee kyllä joka päivä töihin tuhansia ihmisiä, mutta seudulla asuu myös tuhansia ihmisiä, jotka eivät käy H:gin keskustassa kuin satunnaisesti. Sekä työpaikkojen että kaupan palveluiden hajautuminen on johtanut siihen. Autoilevalle asukkaalle on tärkeintä asua lähellä moottoritietä mutta sen verran kaukana, ettei se melua ja haise kohtuuttomasti omalla pihalla.

Helsingin metro on metroksi erinomainen. Se on hyvin hoidettu ja toimii luotettavasti ja tehokkaasti. Maailman mittakaavassa sen esteettömyys on korkealla tasolla. Tunneliasemien syvyys on pyritty pitämään kohtuullisena, jotta todellinen matka-aika ei kasvaisi kohtuuttomaksi. Mutta sen palvelualue on minimaalinen, ja sellaisena pysyy pitkän asemavälin vuoksi. Siksi operointi on suhteessa kallista. Kustannuksia nostaa välttämätön ja kallis liityntäliikenne. Se on varsin tehotonta bussiliikennettä.

Helsingin metro on tiheästi palvelevan kantakaupunkimetron ja esikaupunkeja palvelevan paikallisjunaliikenteen välimuoto, joka ei ole kunnolla kumpaakaan. Ehkä se on parhaimmillaan suomalaisten kerrostalolähiöiden kanssa  mikä ei tarkoita, että se olisi paras, koska H:gin metro on siihenkin liian kallis, eli sillä ei voi palvella kaikkia lähiöitä. Mutta mitä tulee Östersundomiin, sitä ei olla suunnittelemassa 1970-luvun betonilähiöperiaatteilla. Juuri siksi ratikka on Östersundomiin metroa sopivami. Eikä sitä asiaa muuta se, että Mellunmäessä on nyt radan päätepiste.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuo 30 minuuttia on muuten suurinpiirtein se mitä Östersundom - Rautatientori kestää.


U840:llä menee 30 minuuttia Kamppi-Östersundom.
(Östersundom-Itäkeskus 8 min,
Östersundom-Sörnäinen 18 min)
Metrosta pitää kyllä tehdä nopeampi, vaihdetaan kaikki M200siin ja huristellaan satasta (tunnelissa maksiminopeus mikä on vielä mahdollinen on KAI 85)



> Löytyy myös monta tekijää, miksi metroa ei kannata jatkaa.


Metron parhaat hyödyt on täydessä, tiheässä kaupungissa maan alla poissa ruuhkista. Tarvitaan kuitenkin verkosto ennenkuin sillä voi matkustaa paikasta A paikkaan B tai C.

----------


## petteri

> Löytyy myös monta tekijää, miksi metroa ei kannata jatkaa. Ensimmäinen on hinta. Se on kaatanut monta metrojen jatkamishanketta maailman kaupungeissa. Eräät varhaisimmista Tukholmassa, jossa kuitenkin metroa on osattu rakentaa varsin kohtuullisin kustannuksin. Toinen on kaupunkirakenne. Ihmiset eivät halua asua kantakaupunkimaisesti muualla kuin kantakaupungissa. Esikaupunkien ja maaseudun pitkiin etäisyyksiin ja puutteellisiin palveluihin suostutaan silloin, kun vastikkeeksi saadaan vihreyttä, rauhallisuutta, turvallisuutta ja vähemmän toisten ihmisten autoja.


Onko ihan oikeasti noin vai onko kyseessä vaan 50-luvulta eteenpäin toteutettu kaupunkisuunnitteluperiaate? Onko uutta tiheää korttelikaupunkia yritetty rakentaa jossain päin maailmaa kauemmas keskustasta ja sitten epäonnistuttu asuntojen myynnissä? 

Nyt ei vaan jostain syystä uskalleta rakentaa uusia alueita edes Jätkäsaaressa Punavuoren, Kallion tai Pariisin aluetiheydellä. Olen vakuuttunut, että asunnot menisivät hyvin kaupaksi, vaikka Jätkäsaareen rakennettaisiin tuplasti neliöitä nykysuunnitelmiin verrattuna.

Eikö myös vähän kauempana keskustasta löytyisi myös kysyntää tiheälle asumiselle? Esimerkiksi Keravan keskustassa asunnot käyvät mukavasti kaupaksi, kun aluetta täydennysrakennetaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron parhaat hyödyt on täydessä, tiheässä kaupungissa maan alla poissa ruuhkista. Tarvitaan kuitenkin verkosto ennenkuin sillä voi matkustaa paikasta A paikkaan B tai C.


Näin on. Ja Helsingin seudulla ongelma on se, että tätä täyttä, tiheää kaupunkia on vain Helsinginniemellä Tullinpuomin ja Paavalin kirkon eteläpuolella.

Se alue taas on maantieteellisesti niin pieni, ettei sille kannata rakentaa omaa, erillistä metrojärjestelmää, koska itse metromatkan jäädessä väkisinkin lyhyeksi korostuu se aika, joka joka tapauksessa kuluu rullaportaissa tai hississä matkalla asemalle/asemalta.

Siksi tuo kouvon avatar on aika mainio  Helsingissä raskain mahdollinen suurkaupungin joukkoliikenneväline (ja itse asiassa metroistakin raskain mahdollinen versio) hoitaa meillä peltojen ja metsien väliin kasvaneiden lähiöiden kerrostalorypästen joukkoliikennettä.

Östersundom varsinkin on hauska. Ensin sanotaan, että alue tarvitaan, koska pitää tehdä pientaloja Helsinkiin. Sitten sanotaan, että Östersundomiin pitää tehdä metro. Kyllä jo tässä vaiheessa olisi pitänyt vähän tyhmemmänkin poliitikon ymmärtää, että "pientalo" ja "metro" ovat niin toistensa vastakohdat kuin olla ja voi.

Ja mitä on tapahtumassa? Kerrostalolähiöitä luonnostellaan täyttä häkää, ja kun erilaiset viherkäytävät ja luonnonsuojelualueet haukkaavat ison osan pinta-alasta, niin samanlaista sinne-sun-tänne tehtyjen elementtikerrostalojen täplittämää pelto- ja metsämaisemaa tuosta liitosalueesta on tulossa kuin muustakin PK-seudusta. Jos sinne metro valitaan, niin sittenpä ihmetellään taas sormi suussa, kun asunnot eivät kelpaa muille kuin niille, joilla ei ole varaa valita.

Östersundom  edessä loistava menneisyys

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metrosta pitää kyllä tehdä nopeampi, vaihdetaan kaikki M200siin ja huristellaan satasta (tunnelissa maksiminopeus mikä on vielä mahdollinen on KAI 85)


Ei sitä paljon nopeuteta poistamatta asemia välistä. Jos niitä asemia poistettaisiin, niin parempi olisi jättää 200-sarjakin historiaan ja tuoda nopeampia junia, vaikka Sm4-junia.
Rajoitus tunneleissa on nyt 70 km/h, paitsi Puotilassa ja Kamppi-Ruoholahti-välillä 80 km/h. Tuskin ne siitä miksikään muuttuu.




> Tarvitaan kuitenkin verkosto ennenkuin sillä voi matkustaa paikasta A paikkaan B tai C.


Tarvitaan myös tarpeeksi sitä tiheätä kaupunkia, että voidaan perustella verkoston rakentamista. Nyt Helsingissä on vain kantakaupunki, johon ei montaa haraa mahtuisikaan. Ja loppu onkin sitten haulikolla ammuttuja lähiöitä sikin sokin pitkin lääniä. Lähijunaa tuohon tarvittaisiin.

----------


## petteri

> Tarvitaan myös tarpeeksi sitä tiheätä kaupunkia, että voidaan perustella verkoston rakentamista. Nyt Helsingissä on vain kantakaupunki, johon ei montaa haraa mahtuisikaan. Ja loppu onkin sitten haulikolla ammuttuja lähiöitä sikin sokin pitkin lääniä. Lähijunaa tuohon tarvittaisiin.


Helsingin metro on perusluonteeltaan ihan samanlainen lähijuna kuin A-,M-I- ja K-junat. K-juna nyt jättää muutaman aseman välistä kun kapasiteetin syömiseen on kaupunkiradoilla vähän enemmän varaa, toki sillä seurauksella, että liikenne on hyvin häiriöherkkää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsingin metro on metroksi erinomainen. Se on hyvin hoidettu ja toimii luotettavasti ja tehokkaasti. Maailman mittakaavassa sen esteettömyys on korkealla tasolla.


Mitenkäs sen linjauspäätöksen kanssa on , eikös senkin pitänyt ollla jo tehty ?  Synergiaetu oli yhteen aikaan muotisana.  Tässä on kýsymys samassa laitteesta, mutta sillä on nyt kaksi tai kolme päätä,joita jatketaan.  Metro automataisoidaan ja käyttöön otetaan myös laituriovet.  Suoraan vaihtamatta nopeasti ja varmasti Östersundomista Keilaniemeen.  Esimerkki kertoo miten metron kokonaisarvo kasvaa valtavasti kun molempia päitä rakennetaan.  Kävin siellä Lauttasaaren koululla katsomassa TramWest, miten siitä saisi nyt Idässä mitään järkevää, kun se Lännen osaltakin jäi muutaman miehen puuhasteluksi ?

En millään jaksa uskoa että kukaan päättäjistä liputtaa idän pikaraitiotien puolesta, mutta kaikenmaailman loputtomat linjaselvitykset kyllä elättävät konsultteja.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:56 ----------




> Tuskinpa tätä "pelleilyä" aloitetaan idässäkään. Metrollahan on ennenkin osattu torpata muiden huomattavasti järkevämpien joukkoliikennehankkeiden eteneminen.


Se on totta että konsultit piirtelevät ratoja sinne ja tänne ja aina Tallinnaan saakka ja veden alla ja Linnanmäelle ilmassa.  Mutta kun se metro nyt vedetään länteen, niin ei se itään jatkaminen silloin pahasti pieleen mene.  Mutta ei sinne tarvitse nyt 10 vuoteen bussia kummempaa laitetta värkätä.

Martti

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin siellä Lauttasaaren koululla katsomassa TramWest, miten siitä saisi nyt Idässä mitään järkevää, kun se Lännen osaltakin jäi muutaman miehen puuhasteluksi ?


Vaikka E-Espooseen nyt onkin tulossa metro eikä TramWest, niin väittäisin silti, ettei TramWest-työ mitenkään hukkaan mennyt. Tuskin olen kovin kaukana totuudesta, kun totean, että TramWestin aikanaan saama julkisuus mediassa ja poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten keskuudessa on yksi syy, miksi idän liitosalueelle nyt selvitetään pikaratikkaa ihan tosissaan. Samoin Espoo innostui selvittämään pikaratikkaa Suurpeltoon, tosin siitä ideaselvityksestä ei ole pitkään aikaan mitään kuulunut. Mutta voi hyvin olla, että ilman TramWestia ei ratikkaa olisi osattu edes ajatella realistiseksi vaihtoehdoksi näiden muiden alueiden joukkoliikennesuunnitelmissa.

----------


## teme

> Mitenkäs sen linjauspäätöksen kanssa on , eikös senkin pitänyt ollla jo tehty ?


No linjaus metrolle on alustavasti olemassa, livahti Hesariin, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QVjd811Hpm...3%A4%C3%A4.JPG 

Radan pituus hilpeät 8 km, linnuntietä vajaa 5 km. Näin siksi että alueella on luonnonsuojelualueita ja muita rajotteita rakentamiselle, ja metron kaarresäde on jotain 400 metriä. Jos olisi maata johon voi vaan vetää suoraa metroputkea niin asia olisi eri, mutta kun ei ole.

Luonnonsuojelualueista lisää esim. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135253072397
Ja tämä Visantin esitys selittää ongelmat ja vaihtoehdot hyvin: http://www.rakli.fi/attachements/200...14-26-2486.pdf
Pikaraitiotien linjaus näkyy myös tuossa esityksessä, siinäkin on kai jotain pulmia. Metro on jo mennyt uusiksi.

Ihan selkeyden vuoksi, minulla ei ole mitään Itämetroa vastaan sinänsä, mutta kun ei se vaan taivu tuohon maankäyttöön ja nopeuskin on ongelma.

Vielä virallinen info suoraan KSV:n sivuilta:



> Östersundomiin kulkee tulevaisuudessa metro tai pikaraitiotie. Raideratkaisu on tärkeä suunnittelukysymys, sillä se määrittää minkälaista kaupunkia alueelle tulee. Metrokaupungissa asemia on harvemmin ja asemien ympäristöt ovat tiiviisti rakennettuja kun taas pikaraitiotiellä pysäkkejä on tiheämmin ja rakentaminen jakautuu tasaisemmin...
> 
> Tällä hetkellä työstetään erilaisia rakennemallivaihtoehtoja sekä tehdään erilaisia selvityksiä esimerkiksi raideliikennevaihtoehdoista, kaupunkiekologiasta, lämmitysratkaisuista, vesihuollosta ja aurinkosähköstä. Lisäksi tutkitaan pientalokaupungin rakentamismahdollisuuksia.
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Kaupunk...et/Ostersundom





> Uusi Porvoontie on tarkoitus muuttaa maaseutumaisesta maantiestä helsinkiläiseksi kaduksi.
> 
> Östersundomin raideliikennevaihtoehtoja tutkitaan työn alla olevissa konsulttiselvityksissä, jotka valmistuvat vuoden 2010 alussa. Raideratkaisulla on suuria vaikutuksia maankäyttöön, joten Uuden Porvoontien ja Porvoonväylän välisen alueen yleiskaavallinen ja yksityiskohtaisempi suunnittelu pääsee käyntiin vasta raideratkaisun varmistuttua.
> 
> 
> 
> Alustavat suunnitelmat raideliikenteestä
> 
>     * Itämetron jatke, esiselvitys (valmis tammikuu 2010 lopussa)
> ...

----------


## kouvo

> Suoraan vaihtamatta nopeasti ja varmasti Östersundomista Keilaniemeen.  Esimerkki kertoo miten metron kokonaisarvo kasvaa valtavasti kun molempia päitä rakennetaan.  Kävin siellä Lauttasaaren koululla katsomassa TramWest, miten siitä saisi nyt Idässä mitään järkevää, kun se Lännen osaltakin jäi muutaman miehen puuhasteluksi ?


Jostain syystä en ole vieläkään törmännyt viralliseen arvioon Itä-helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon välisestä joukkoliikennekysynnästä, josko tuo Ö-sundom -  Keilaniemi yhteystarve kuitenkaan ihan metrotason merkittävyyteen yltää?

Kyllähän harrastuspohjalta laaditulla suunnitelmalla noin yleisestikin ottaen on aikamoinen vaara jäädä satojen miestyövuosien voimalla runnottujen suunnitelmien ja kustannusarvioiden :Laughing:  jalkoihin. 




> Se on totta että konsultit piirtelevät ratoja sinne ja tänne ja aina Tallinnaan saakka ja veden alla ja Linnanmäelle ilmassa.  Mutta kun se metro nyt vedetään länteen, niin ei se itään jatkaminen silloin pahasti pieleen mene.  Mutta ei sinne tarvitse nyt 10 vuoteen bussia kummempaa laitetta värkätä.


Sehän siinä onkin, että bussi saattaisi olla Ö-sundomiin ideaali ratkaisu vielä hyvinkin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Etenkin jos helsinki pitäytyisi niissä aluerakennesuunnitelmissa mitä Sipoon ryöstön aikoihin kansalle tarjoiltiin. Tässä nyt vaan tuntuu siltä, että metro vie ja kaupunkisuunnittelu vikisee. Mielestäni asian pitäisi kuitenkin olla toisinpäin, saatan toki olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sehän siinä onkin, että bussi saattaisi olla Ö-sundomiin ideaali ratkaisu vielä hyvinkin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Etenkin jos helsinki pitäytyisi niissä aluerakennesuunnitelmissa mitä Sipoon ryöstön aikoihin kansalle tarjoiltiin. Tässä nyt vaan tuntuu siltä, että metro vie ja kaupunkisuunnittelu vikisee. Mielestäni asian pitäisi kuitenkin olla toisinpäin, saatan toki olla väärässäkin.


Olin kaupunginvaltuuston lehterillä katsomassa tuota merkillistä Sipoo-hurmosta.  Puolueet aina Vasemmistoliittoa myöten olivat sitä mieltä että Sipoo pitää ottaa osaksi Helsinkiä vaikka väkisin.  No sitten se otettiin väkisin  ja nyt se on siinä sitten käsissä vatkattavana muiden lukemattomien alussaolevien rakennusprojektien kanssa.  Itsenäisenä puoliksi ruotsinkielisenä kuntana se olisi tarjonnut omaperäistä asumisen malleja eikä tätä tavanomaista Helsinkiläistä metritavaraa.  Se olisi sitten loppujen lopuksi pitkässä juoksussa hyödyttänyt Helsinkiäkin.

Kyllä se metro jossain kohtaa puhuu sekä idässä että lännessä.  Koivusaarihan on tekokaupunki metroa varten.  Taisi tulla sitten tästä Sipoosta konsulteille varsinainen namupala.  Kyllähän  pari selvitystä pitää tehdä ennkuin lapio lyödään maahan.  Sitten jäämme seuraamaan, tuleeko Metro vai metro.

Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelun kriisistä on kirjoitettu mielenkiintoinen kirja "Uhattu Helsinki".  Kriisi jatkuu , koska kuka puhaltaisi pelin poikki edes viideksi vuodeksi ?

Martti

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko ihan oikeasti noin vai onko kyseessä vaan 50-luvulta eteenpäin toteutettu kaupunkisuunnitteluperiaate? Onko uutta tiheää korttelikaupunkia yritetty rakentaa jossain päin maailmaa kauemmas keskustasta ja sitten epäonnistuttu asuntojen myynnissä?...
> Eikö myös vähän kauempana keskustasta löytyisi myös kysyntää tiheälle asumiselle? Esimerkiksi Keravan keskustassa asunnot käyvät mukavasti kaupaksi, kun aluetta täydennysrakennetaan.


Jos joku osaisi sanoa varmasti, kumpi myytti on totta: Että kaikki haluavat omakotitaloon vai että kaikki haluavat asua Kampin kerrostaloissa, koska niiden hinnat todistavat mielettömästä ostohalusta. Kuluttajatutkimuskeskuksessa valmistui viime vuonna kiintoisa tutkimus, jonka mukaan kumpikaan myytti ei pidä paikkaansa. Mutta kun käytännössä ei ole vielä nähty, kun ei käytännössä ole missään tehty sellaista, minkä pitäisi olla hyvää.

Tiivistetysti mainitsemani tutkimuksen tulos oli, että ihmiset haluavat asua kaupungissa. Mutta heille ei tehdä kaupunkeja, vaan lähiöitä ja kauppakeskuksia.

Minusta esim. Jätkäsaareen on kaavoitettu kaupunkia. Periaatteessa Kruunuvuorenrantaankin, mutta jotenkin minä aistin Kruunuvuorenrannassa riskin, että siitä tulee kumminkin enemmän lähiö. Onneksi kuitenkin ratikkamatkan päässä Stockasta.

Jos Östersundomiin tehtäisiin metro ja sitten asemien viereen vaadittavat kerrostalot (siis ilman liityntäliikennettä), niistä ei synny kaupunkia vaan huonointa mahdollista lähiötä. Ei siellä metroasemakeskustassa kukaan viihdy ja loput eivät uskalla. Metroa on pakko käyttää työmatkaan, muutoin pysytään betonikolossa tai mennään autolla jonnekin, koska metrolla ei pääse kuin töihin. Tällaista voi mennä fiilistelemään Martinlaakson radalle. Siellä yritettiin jo 35 vuotta sitten, mutta ei yhtä tehokkaasti keskittäen.

Jos betonifiiliksen sijaan tehdään kuten on luvattu eli pientaloja, on Kulosaaresta lähtien esimerkkejä siitä, mitä Östersundomista ja metrosta silloin tulisi. Kaikki nykyiset itälähiöt ovat lähempänä mutta muuten tarjolla on keskimäärin samaa. Niille, joille nykyiset metroasemat eivät ole matkakohteen suhteen lähempänä, metro on turha. Sillä muihin suuntiin mennään autolla, koska muuta ei ole tarjolla.

Ihmisen mittakaavainen kaupunki ei ole yksi aseman yhteydessä oleva kauppakeskus. Aleksanterinkadussa on jotain muuta kuin Itäkeskuksen sisäänpäin käännetyssä julkisivussa. Minulla on uskoa siihen, että oikea kaupunki voi menestyä Östersundomissa. Mutta ei sellaista sinne saada, jos tärkeintä on voida jatkaa metroa nykymuodossaan  tai tulevassa vielä pahempana.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Östersundomiin tehtäisiin metro ja sitten asemien viereen vaadittavat kerrostalot (siis ilman liityntäliikennettä), niistä ei synny kaupunkia vaan huonointa mahdollista lähiötä. Ei siellä metroasemakeskustassa kukaan viihdy ja loput eivät uskalla. Metroa on pakko käyttää työmatkaan, muutoin pysytään betonikolossa tai mennään autolla jonnekin, koska metrolla ei pääse kuin töihin. Tällaista voi mennä fiilistelemään Martinlaakson radalle. Siellä yritettiin jo 35 vuotta sitten, mutta ei yhtä tehokkaasti keskittäen.
> 
> Jos betonifiiliksen sijaan tehdään kuten on luvattu eli pientaloja, on Kulosaaresta lähtien esimerkkejä siitä, mitä Östersundomista ja metrosta silloin tulisi. Kaikki nykyiset itälähiöt ovat lähempänä mutta muuten tarjolla on keskimäärin samaa. Niille, joille nykyiset metroasemat eivät ole matkakohteen suhteen lähempänä, metro on turha. Sillä muihin suuntiin mennään autolla, koska muuta ei ole tarjolla.


Mun mielestäni Östersundomista ei kannata tehdä mitään Eira II:sta tai Tapiola II:sta vaan ihan rehellisiä peruslähiöitä pienituloisille duunareille, maahanmuuttajille, opiskelijoille ja nuorille kotoa pois muutaville. Kaikilla ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa edes Vuosaresta tai Myyrmäestä, ja varakkaille ollaan rakentamassa nyt niin paljon uusia kalliita asuinalueia Helsingissä lähelle kantakaupunkia kuten Jätkäsaari, Kruunuvuorenranta, Kalasatama, joten jokin ns halpis-vaihtoehtokin pitää löytyä, olkoot kaukana keskustasta mutta kuitenkin hyvien raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella. 

Ne nuoret jotka muuttavat halpislähiöön eivät välttämättä kaipaa kaikkkia mahdolisia palveluja, jättikauppakeskuksia  ja kulttuurielämyksiä kotinurkilleen, mutta metrolla pääsee suht nopeasti lähemmäs kaupungin keskustaa niitä asioita harrastamaan, eli metrolla pääsese myös muualle kuin vain töihin.

Mä myönnän että sellaiset lähiöt eivät ole täysin ongelmattomia mutta jos vaihtoehtona on joku Klaukkala tai Hyrylä tai Riihimäki, niin luulisi että Östersundomiin rakennettavalla perinteisillä läpikulkulähiöillä olisi sosiaalinen tilaus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Ihmisen mittakaavainen kaupunki ei ole yksi aseman yhteydessä oleva kauppakeskus. Aleksanterinkadussa on jotain muuta kuin Itäkeskuksen sisäänpäin käännetyssä julkisivussa. Minulla on uskoa siihen, että oikea kaupunki voi menestyä Östersundomissa. Mutta ei sellaista sinne saada, jos tärkeintä on voida jatkaa metroa nykymuodossaan  tai tulevassa vielä pahempana.


Kaupunki- ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa ei voida lähteä siitä, että koska A on huono, niin sitten kehitetään B:tä. Ajattelustas yksi esimerkki: Hesarin toimittaja lähtee tekemään juttua periaatteella, että kuinka huonoa se elämä Rajapatsaassa on. Toimittaja lähti selvittämään kuinka huonoa elämä on matkustamalla Rajapatsaalle ja teki sitten jutun Rajapatsaasta, kuinka huono paikka se on elää.

Suomesssa ei ole vielä 6 miljoonaa asukasta. Tämä luku pelkästään kertoo sen, että aika harvassa paikassa pitää mättää kiveä kiven viereen. Jos poliitikolla tai virkamiehellä ei ole luovuutta eikä kykyä tuoda vaihtoehtoista näkemystä esiin, niin hän liittyy kuoroon, joka hokee samaa mantraa. Runsaasti pyöritettyjä levyjä ovat mm. Tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne, Hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne ja Kestävä kehitys.

Ilkka Hakalehdon kanssa totesimme vaalipaneelissa että ei hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne sinänsä ole se keskeisin päästöjen syy. Totesit itse että louhinta liikkeet haluavat varmistaa työnsä. Näin syntyy pysäköintiluolia alueelle, joka sivistyvaltiossa on kävelykeskustaa. Yksityisautoilu kivikaupungissa aiheuttaa varsin reippaasti päästöjö, jos tämä halutaan tuoda esiin.



.Martti

----------


## kouvo

> halpislähiöön





> Mä myönnän että sellaiset lähiöt eivät ole täysin ongelmattomia mutta jos vaihtoehtona on joku Klaukkala tai Hyrylä tai Riihimäki, niin luulisi että Östersundomiin rakennettavalla perinteisillä läpikulkulähiöillä olisi sosiaalinen tilaus.


No enpä tiedä tuosta halpislähiön sosiaalisesta tilauksesta. Ainakin aika kaukana Ö-sundomin alkuperäisestä ideasta ollaan jos tälle tielle lähdetään. Suomessa on onnistuttu loistavasti välttämään asuinalueiden välinen sosiaalinen segregaatio verrattuna tilannetta lähes kaikkiin muihin maailman valtioihin, joten en itse ainakaan mielelläni näkisi "halpislähiökonseptin" voimakasta esiintuloa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No enpä tiedä tuosta halpislähiön sosiaalisesta tilauksesta. Ainakin aika kaukana Ö-sundomin alkuperäisestä ideasta ollaan jos tälle tielle lähdetään. Suomessa on onnistuttu loistavasti välttämään asuinalueiden välinen sosiaalinen segregaatio verrattuna tilannetta lähes kaikkiin muihin maailman valtioihin, joten en itse ainakaan mielelläni näkisi "halpislähiökonseptin" voimakasta esiintuloa.


Halpis tai ei, mutta ensin täytyy kysyä että mitkä seikat määräävät asuntojen hintoja eniten?

Jos olet samaa mieltä kuin useimmat kiinteistövälittäjät, joilla on jonkinlainen tuntuma asiasta niin myönnät kai että useimmat Helsingin asuinalueet, (ja Espoo kanssa sen puolen) ovat hyvin kalliita paikkoja asua. Pitääkö sen sitten aina olla niin? Missä haluamme että ns matalapaikkatyöntekijät sekä nuoret jotka ovat perustamassa omaa pesää pitäisi asua? Pitäisikö heidän asua jossain Klaukkalassa ja tulla sieltä autolla töihin Helsinkiin vai pitäisikö Helsingin kenties itse järjestää että kaupungin alueelta, vähän kauempana, joskin hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässsä voisi asua, edullisemmin kuin kehäykkösen sisäpuolella?

En minä kuitenkin olisi tekemässä Östersundomista mitään uutta jakomäkeä, mutta realiteetit vain ovat sellaiset että kaukaisen itäisen sijaintinsa vuoksi vaikeammin sinne saa houkuteltua varakkaita tai ylemmän keskiluokan väkeä, joiden työpaikat ovat useimmiten kumminkin  kaupungin länsilaidalla tai Espoossa. Tietenkin ei pidä estää sitä että lähiöiden ympärille rakennetaan omakotitaloja ja niitä varmaan nouseekin, mutta pääfunktio olisi järkevintä pitää nätä uusia lähiöitä edullisena vaihtoehtona, asui sitten kerros- rivi- tai ok-talossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Missä haluamme että ns matalapaikkatyöntekijät sekä nuoret jotka ovat perustamassa omaa pesää pitäisi asua? Pitäisikö heidän asua jossain Klaukkalassa ja tulla sieltä autolla töihin Helsinkiin vai pitäisikö Helsingin kenties itse järjestää että kaupungin alueelta, vähän kauempana, joskin hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässsä voisi asua, edullisemmin kuin kehäykkösen sisäpuolella?
> 
> [...]
> 
> , mutta pääfunktio olisi järkevintä pitää nätä uusia lähiöitä edullisena vaihtoehtona, asui sitten kerros- rivi- tai ok-talossa.


Kehäkuntiin muuttamiselle on varmastikin monessa tapauksessa vahvat taloudelliset perusteet. En kuitenkaan näkisi, että juurikin matalapalkkatyöntekijät olisivat mitenkään merkittävä ryhmä, joka siirtyy kustannustason vuoksi kehäkuntiin. Olettamus siitä, että esim. Siwan kassa muuttaa säästötarkoituksessa Klaukkalaan ja ajelee sieltä päivittäin omalla autolla helsinkiin duuniin vaikuttaa absurdilta. Saattaahan näinkin tapahtua, mutta ei missään tapauksessa merkittävässä mittakaavassa.

Omasta mielestäni pääfunktion tulisi olla mahdollisimman monipuolisen asuinalueen toteuttaminen, jossa tarjottaisiin asuntoja niin liukuhihnaduunareille kuin ökyporvareillekin.  

Tuohon halpislähiömuottiin metro kaikenlisäksi soveltuu kohtalaisen huonosti. Eikös metron yhtenä perusteluna aina käytetä maan ja asuntojen arvonnousua?

----------


## hylje

Jos rahat eivät riitä isoon asuntoon, hankitaan pienempi. Senhän takia nyt laman nurkilla pienten asuntojen kysyntä on kasvanut niin, että neliöhinnat ovat pienessä merkittävästi kovempia kuin isossa: arvokkaan asunnon edut ovat monelle suuren asunnon etuja suurempia. Arvoa pitäisi yrittää kasvattaa, alentaminen tai pitäminen samana on varsin neuvostoliittolaista ajattelua.

Pitäisi tarjota siis pieniä asuntoja, yksiöitä ja kaksioita, mielellään hyvissä kaupunginosissa joissa ihmiset haluavat asua muutenkin. Rakentaminenhan ei maksa juuri enempää tai vähempää, rakennettiin kalliille tai halvalle tontille. Riittävän pieniä, että kokonaishinnat vuokralla tai osakkeena ovat järkeviä. Riittävän paljon, että uusi tarjonta laskee yksittäishinnat järkeviin mittoihin. Yhtälö on muutkin muuttujat huomioon otettuna ratkaistavissa varsin suoraviivaisesti.

Kysyntä kuitenkin vaihtelee taloustilanteen ja yhteiskunnan kehittymisen myötä. On perusteltua uhrata vähän halpaa hintaa uudisrakennuksien rakentamiseksi joustavaksi, jolloin leveämpänä aikana yksiöitä voi laajentaa vaikka huone kerrallaan vastaamaan uutta taloustilannetta ja uusia tarpeita. Myös toisin päin: asuntoa vaihtaessa tulisi olla mahdollisimman kannattavaa jakaa suuri huoneisto useisiin pieniin, jos kysyntää on riittävästi.

----------


## Albert

> Mun mielestäni Östersundomista ei kannata tehdä mitään Eira II:sta tai Tapiola II:sta vaan ihan rehellisiä peruslähiöitä pienituloisille duunareille, maahanmuuttajille, opiskelijoille ja nuorille kotoa pois muutaville.


Mitenkä olisi Herttoniemenranta II?. Sehän on enemmän korttelikaupunkia kuin lähiötä muistuttava. Ja näyttää ihan kivalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olettamus siitä, että esim. Siwan kassa muuttaa säästötarkoituksessa Klaukkalaan ja ajelee sieltä päivittäin omalla autolla helsinkiin duuniin vaikuttaa absurdilta. Saattaahan näinkin tapahtua, mutta ei missään tapauksessa merkittävässä mittakaavassa.


Miespuoliset matalapalkkaiset tuntuvat mielummin valitsevan sen autolla ajelemisen kuin liian pieneen kämppään ahtautumisen.




> Jos rahat eivät riitä isoon asuntoon, hankitaan pienempi. Senhän takia nyt laman nurkilla pienten asuntojen kysyntä on kasvanut niin, että neliöhinnat ovat pienessä merkittävästi kovempia kuin isossa: arvokkaan asunnon edut ovat monelle suuren asunnon etuja suurempia. Arvoa pitäisi yrittää kasvattaa, alentaminen tai pitäminen samana on varsin neuvostoliittolaista ajattelua.


Alimittaisista asunnoista pitäisi päästä vähitellen eroon. Kokemusta on sellaisessa asumisesta. Eikä sitä voi oikeastan mitenkään kehua.

En tarkoita että pitäisi asua hulppeassa omakotitaloissa, mutta pienperheelle pitäisi kolmio olla minimi, sinkulle kaksio, yksiöt korkeintaan opiskelijoille.




> Kysyntä kuitenkin vaihtelee taloustilanteen ja yhteiskunnan kehittymisen myötä. On perusteltua uhrata vähän halpaa hintaa uudisrakennuksien rakentamiseksi joustavaksi, jolloin leveämpänä aikana yksiöitä voi laajentaa vaikka huone kerrallaan vastaamaan uutta taloustilannetta ja uusia tarpeita. Myös toisin päin: asuntoa vaihtaessa tulisi olla mahdollisimman kannattavaa jakaa suuri huoneisto useisiin pieniin, jos kysyntää on riittävästi.


Se huoneella suurentaminen tai pienentäminen on lähinnä utopiaa, ellei äänieristyksestä tingitä.




> Mitenkä olisi Herttoniemenranta II?. Sehän on enemmän korttelikaupunkia kuin lähiötä muistuttava. Ja näyttää ihan kivalta.


No esimerkiksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Halpis tai ei, mutta ensin täytyy kysyä että mitkä seikat määräävät asuntojen hintoja eniten?


Olen aika vahvasti sitä mieltä, ensisijainen tavoite on tehdä hyvää kaupunkia. Siis ei halpaa kaupunkia tai köyhien kaupunkia, jossa ei tarvitse olla kaikkia palveluita, koska köyhät saavat mennä metrolla palveluiden luokse.

Minua ei saa vakuuttuneeksi siitä, että hyvä kaupunki on aina kallis tai että kallis kaupunki on aina hyvä. Hyvällä kaupunkisuunnittelulla syntyy hyvää kaupunkia ja jopa kohtuullisin kustannuksin, kun nämä asiat vaan asetetaan päämääräksi. Tässä Östersundomin tapauksessa en malta olla lohkaisematta, että esimerkiksi ratikka on halvempaa ja samalla parempaa palvelua kuin metro silloin, kun molemmat tehdään oikein.

Asuntojen hinnat määräytyvät Suomessa markkinoilla. En kuitenkaan pidä Suomen asuntomarkkinoita vapaina, vaan niitä hallitsevat rakennuttajat, joilla on yksittäisen asunnonostajan suhteen yhtä tasa-arvoinen kilpailuasema kuin asunnonostajalla on mahdollisuus vaikuttaa pankin esittämiin lainan sopimusehtoihin. Eli vaihtoehdot ovat ota tai jätä. Tämän näkee käytännössä esim. siitä, että rakennuttajat eivät suhdanteiden heiketessä laske hintoja vaan pysäyttävät työmaat ja lopettavat kaupan, kunnes taas saavat sen hinnan kuin haluavat.




> Missä haluamme että ns matalapaikkatyöntekijät sekä nuoret jotka ovat perustamassa omaa pesää pitäisi asua? Pitäisikö heidän asua jossain Klaukkalassa ja tulla sieltä autolla töihin Helsinkiin vai pitäisikö Helsingin kenties itse järjestää että kaupungin alueelta, vähän kauempana, joskin hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässsä voisi asua, edullisemmin kuin kehäykkösen sisäpuolella?


En ollut Sipoon ryöstön kannalla ja pidän kaikkia siitä esitettyjä perusteita lähinnä selittelynä. Sillä liitetyllä pienellä läntillä alueen syrjällä ei todellakaan ole ratkaisevaa merkitystä seudun kehitykselle. Mutta kun liittämisestä ei enää tarvi riidellä, pidän aluetta mahdollisuutena näyttää, että Helsinki osaa tehdä hyvää kaupunkia myös asukkaille, ei vain rakentajille ja maanomistajille. Ja mielestäni tähän on KSV:n projektiryhmällä ihan aito tarkoitus. Siksi myös se ks-lautakunta, jossa itse olin, ehti päättää alueen suunnitteluperiaatteet, jotka eivät todellakaan lähde pyrkimyksestä tehdä halvalla köyhille periferiaa. Ja sanoisin niin, että siinä ollaan rakennusteollisuuden intressien kanssa ristiriidassa. Koska parasta katetta tehtäneen mahdollisimman pienillä asunnoilla mahdollisimman suurissa kerrostaloissa. Ja kumpaakaan ei Östersundomiin haluta, vaan kehyskuntien pakettitalopeltojen kanssa kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikenteeseen oikeasti tukeutuvaa kaupunkia. Se sopii kaikenlaisissa elämänvaiheissa oleville kaupunkilaisille.

Antero

----------


## LateZ

Hyvän kaupunginosan ytimessä on raskaan raideliikenteen asema, jonka yhteydessä on ostokeskus. Siellä sitten pari ruokakauppaa, parturi, kioski, apteekki, pizzakebabravintola ja kaljabaari. Talot ostarin lähellä ovat isoja, matka metrolle ja palveluiden ääreen on lyhyt. Ulkoilumaastot sijaitsevat silti lähellä.

Itse ostarilla voi olla korkeampia taloja, joissa sitten asuminen sopii vaikkapa ikääntyville. Hissillä kauppaan ja kerrosta alempaa metrolla kaupungin rientoihin.

Peruslähiö on monelle paras paikka asua. Kaikki on lähellä ja julkinen liikenne pelaa. En haluaisi asua kantakaupungissa enkä pientalossa. 

Eri ihmisillä on erilaiset tarpeet, puppua puhuvat ne, jotka luulevat lähiön olevan paha paikka, jossa asutaan vain siksi, kun ei ole varaa muuhun. Monen kanssa täälläkin olen muutettuani puhunut ja yleisesti ottaen kaupunginosaan ollaan tyytyväisiä. Se metro täältä puuttuu, mikä on pikemminkin puute kuin etu.

----------


## teme

Jos puhutaan siitä mitä sinne Östersundomiin pitäisi rakentaa:
- Etupäässä pienehköjä tiiviitä omakotitalotonteja, 350 - 500 m2. Ihan niin kuin helsinkiläisillä pientaloalueilla, mutta paremmin suunniteltuna niin ettei olohuoneesta aukea näkymä naapurin kylppäriin. (Toisaalta jos on kovin viehättävä naapur...) Tuo tarkoittaa jo sellaista 2000 - 2500 taloa per km2, eli noin 6 000 - 7 500 asukasta, oletuksella että per talo on keskimäärin kolme asukasta. Etu tässä on ennen kaikkea se että ne talot nousee ihan omatoimisesti muutamassa vuodessa, gryndereitä saa odottaa kymmenenkin vuotta. Ja näille on kysyntää.
- Pääkadun eli Uuden Porvoontien varten ihan tiivistä korttelia. Näillä ja jokuselle rivarilla ryyditettynä asukastiheys lähempänä 10 000 as./km2. Ja sen kadun keskelle se ratikka, voi siellä toki olla lisäksi yksi metro- tai mielummin paikkalisjuna-asema jonka ympärillä on alueen keskusta.

----------


## j-lu

> Alimittaisista asunnoista pitäisi päästä vähitellen eroon. Kokemusta on sellaisessa asumisesta. Eikä sitä voi oikeastan mitenkään kehua.
> 
> En tarkoita että pitäisi asua hulppeassa omakotitaloissa, mutta pienperheelle pitäisi kolmio olla minimi, sinkulle kaksio, yksiöt korkeintaan opiskelijoille.


Kukin eläkööt niin kuin lystää. Kaikki eivät ole koti-ihmisiä. Nyt kun asuntojen kokomääräyksistä ollaan toivottavasti pääsemässä eroon, niin toivon, että keskustaan rakennettaviin uusiin taloihin tulisi runsaasti 10-15 neliön yksiöitä. Kysyntää luultavasti olisi, sillä minäkin tunnen ihmisiä, joille koti on heidän nykyisissä elämäntilanteissaan lähinnä nukkumista ja peseytymistä varten. Silloin on melko turhaa maksaa kaksiosta.

----------


## tlajunen

> En tarkoita että pitäisi asua hulppeassa omakotitaloissa, mutta pienperheelle pitäisi kolmio olla minimi, sinkulle kaksio, yksiöt korkeintaan opiskelijoille.


Mihin ihmeeseen yksin asuva tarvitsee toista huonetta? Väliseinät yleensä vielä rajoittavat kalustamista. Paras on riittävän suuri ja hyvän muotoinen yksiö, johon saa sijoiteltua kalusteet lähes täysin mielensä mukaisesti.

----------


## Count

> Kukin eläkööt niin kuin lystää. Kaikki eivät ole koti-ihmisiä. Nyt kun asuntojen kokomääräyksistä ollaan toivottavasti pääsemässä eroon, niin toivon, että keskustaan rakennettaviin uusiin taloihin tulisi runsaasti 10-15 neliön yksiöitä. Kysyntää luultavasti olisi, sillä minäkin tunnen ihmisiä, joille koti on heidän nykyisissä elämäntilanteissaan lähinnä nukkumista ja peseytymistä varten. Silloin on melko turhaa maksaa kaksiosta.


Käytännössä tuon ongelman voisi ratkaista sillä, että olisi tarjolla halpoja asuntohotelleja joista voisi vuokrata huoneen edullisesti ja säästää samalla siinä, ettei joka kopperoon tarvitsisi rakentaa esim. täysimittaista keittiötä tai kylppäriä/saunaa.




> Mihin ihmeeseen yksin asuva tarvitsee toista huonetta? Väliseinät yleensä vielä rajoittavat kalustamista. Paras on riittävän suuri ja hyvän muotoinen yksiö, johon saa sijoiteltua kalusteet lähes täysin mielensä mukaisesti.


Vaikkapa siihen, että on jotain harrasteita jotka vaativat mieluummin oman tilansa sen sijaan, että kaikki on levällään siinä samassa tilassa. 

On muuten melko huvittavaa, että kahdesta peräkkäisestä yksiönvaatijasta toinen haluaisi standardiaravamakuuhuonetta pienempää koppia ja toinen riittävän suurta ja hyvänmuotoista  :Laughing:   Vaihtoehdot kun ovat mielestäni täysin toisensa poissulkevia. (Pienin asunto jossa olen itse asunut oli 20,5m^2 keittokomerollinen ja kylppärillinen yksiö, mahtuihan siihenkin mutta pääasiallinen houkutus oli kyllä se, että yhtiövastike oli alle sata markkaa kuukaudessa ja ainoastaan sähkö ja kaasu piti maksaa sen päälle erikseen.)

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tämän näkee käytännössä esim. siitä, että rakennuttajat eivät suhdanteiden heiketessä laske hintoja vaan pysäyttävät työmaat ja lopettavat kaupan, kunnes taas saavat sen hinnan kuin haluavat.


Taloustieteessä ilmiö tunnetaan nimellä kartelli. Kilpailluilla markkinoilla tuon nimittäin pitäisi olla mahdotonta (tietysti vapaat markkinat on teoreettinen yksinkertaistus, ei ne koskaan oikeasti vapaat ole). 

Kartellia ei välttämättä voi näyttää oikeudessa toteen, ja ehkä lain tarkoittamaa kartellia ei olekaan, vaan kaikille vaan on iskostunut "maan tapa" eli kartellimainen yhteistoiminta oman edun vastaisestikin. Vaikka näin olisikin, se mitä kaupunki ainakin voi (ja pitäisi) tehdä, on aktiivisilla toimilla estää kartellimaisia piirteitä. Eli jakaa urakoita myös ei-perinteisille toimijoille, asettaa rakennusaikaehtoja, estää sulle-mulle-kilpailutukset Eiranrannan tyyliin jne.

----------


## j-lu

> On muuten melko huvittavaa, että kahdesta peräkkäisestä yksiönvaatijasta toinen haluaisi standardiaravamakuuhuonetta pienempää koppia ja toinen riittävän suurta ja hyvänmuotoista


Vaatimuksista tiedä. Minulle käy varsin hyvin se, että markkinat päättävät, sikäli kun ne toimivat. Tärkeintä on, että keinotekoisista määräyksistä päästään eroon. Jonkinlaisena arvona voi tietysti pitää asuinalueiden väestörakenteen heterogeenisuutta, mutten ole ollenkaan vakuuttunut, että nykyinen asuntojen keskikokovaatimus tukee sitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kartellia ei välttämättä voi näyttää oikeudessa toteen, ja ehkä lain tarkoittamaa kartellia ei olekaan, vaan kaikille vaan on iskostunut "maan tapa" eli kartellimainen yhteistoiminta oman edun vastaisestikin. Vaikka näin olisikin, se mitä kaupunki ainakin voi (ja pitäisi) tehdä, on aktiivisilla toimilla estää kartellimaisia piirteitä. Eli jakaa urakoita myös ei-perinteisille toimijoille, asettaa rakennusaikaehtoja, estää sulle-mulle-kilpailutukset Eiranrannan tyyliin jne.


Niin pitäisi. Suomessa asuntomarkkinat ovat vinoutuneet siksi että Helsingin seutu on ainoa jossa työmarkkinat vetävät jotenkuten. Mutta vaikka lamasta noustaisiin niin voin lyödä vetoa vinoutuma jää. 

Helsingissä asuntojen muuta Suomea reilusti kalliimmat hinnat johtuvat tonttien kalleudesta. Rakentaminenhan maksaa yhtä paljon kaikkialla. Tonttien kalleus taas johtuu ylisuuresta kysynnästä  ja liian pienestä tarjonnasta.

Sipoon ja Helsingin välisen rajan siirto oli perusteltu mm siksi että Helsinki omistaa itse maita Sipoolta luovutetuissa osissa, mutta ei saanut rakennuslupia rakentaa niille mitään, koska Sipoo itse halusi kehittää vain Nikkilää ja Söderkullaa, eikä ollut resursseja ottaa vastaan suuria määriä uusia asukkaita. 

Helsinki ei ole saanut myökään rakentaa omistamalleen Malmin lentokentän alueelle mitään koska vuokrasopimus on voimassa vielä parikymmentä vuotta, ja mikään Helsingin ympäristökunnista ei halua ottaa alueelleen koraavaa lentokentttää. 

Helsinki ei saa myöskään rakentaa rajojensa sisällä oleville metstä- ja peltoalueille mitään asuntoja koska ne on kaavoitettu puistoiksi ja maatalousäyttöön, ja aktivistiryhmät vastustavat näiden kaavojen muutosta. Helsinki ei voi myöskän rakentaa esim kantakaupunkiin korkeampia rakennukisa kuin mitä nyt on, koska jokin sääntö määrää enimmäiskorkeuden ja se on about 8 kerrosta. Vain poikkeustilanteissa ja siloinkin yleensä lähiöihin on saatu rakentaa korkeampia taloja mutta yleensä aktivistipotukat ovat valittaneet ja vivästytäeet niiden rakentamista.

Joka tapauksessa asuntopulalle pitää tehdä jotain. Muussa tapauksessa seuraa aivovientiä ja muuta siirtolaisuutta Suomesta pois ulkomaille, eikä eläkepommin maksajia sitten enää riitä.

Helsingin Kaupungilla on ratkaisun avaimet kädessään. Se voisi kilpailuttaa Sipoolsta siirretyille omistamilleen mailleen rakennettat lähiöhankkeet. Siis nimenomaan kilpailuttaa rakennusurakat, niin että tontit jäävät kaupungin omistukseen, ei myydä niitä pilkkahinnalla gryndereille.  Jos lähiöitä on tarkoitus rakentaa esim 4, niin yksi voisi olla sellainen arvokaampi, sellaista "hyvää kaupunkia" mitä Antero tarkoitti. Mutta koska sitä "hyvää kaupunkia" tullaan rakentamaan joka tapauksessa myös Kalasatamaan, Kruunuvuoreen, Koivussareen ja Jätkäsaareen, niin ihan tasapainoittamisen vuoksi pitäisi rakentaa myös muutama bulkkilähiö lisää. Rakennusnormien on oltava tietenkin paremmat kuin 1970-luvun bulkkilähiöissä, eli asuntojen hieman isompia ja hieman paremmin varusteltuja, ja pintamateriaalien laadukkaammat kuin pelkkää pesubetonia, mutta ei mitään luksusta. Bussikuski-lähihoitajaperheellä ei ole varaa mihinkään Kruunuvuorenrannan kämppään kuitenkaan.

Saanen huomauttaa myös että Helsinki on pk-seudun kunnista ainoa jolla on omistuksessaan laajalti rakennusmaata. Espoolla ja Vantaalla ei ole, vaan ne ovat täysin gryndereiden liekanarussa mitä rakentamispolitiikkaan tulee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Ratkaisu niihin asuntojen hintoihin olisi lisääntynyt omatoimirakentamine tai -rakennuttaminen. Grynderin kannalta homma menee näin, per neliö hinta:

- tontti maksaa 1 000 euroa
- asunnon rakentaminen maksaa 1000 euroa
- jos Penttilää on uskominen, niin autopaikat, esteettömyys ja väestösuojat on toiset 1 000 euroa
- Rakennuskustannuksiiin on hyvä laskea vaikka 30% riskilisää

Eli asunnon voi myydä 3 600 eurolla neliö? No ei. Ensinnäkin on riski että asuntoa ei saa kaupaksi oletettuun hintaan, myyminen ei ole ilmaista ja niin edelleen. Sanotaan 20% lisää tästä. Eli 4 300 per neliö.

Lisäksi pitäisi saada katetta, sanotaan vaikka 20%. Eli noin 5 100 per neliö.

Noita kahta viimeistä kuluerää ei ole omatoimirakentajalle, seuraus että hinta on noin 30% pienempi. Mielestäni nimenomaan tämä, ei niinkään oma työ, selittää miksi omakotitalon saa rakennettua suhteellisen halvalla.

----------


## kaakkuri

Helsingillä on tosiaan avaimia käsissään asiassa. Ei muuta kuin vaatimaan vaikkapa Viikin peltojen vapauttamista arvokkaaseen asuntorakentamiseen siirtämällä elukkatieteelliset ym. peltomaata vaativat touhut esim. Joensuun yliopistoon. Samoin Helsingin yliopiston luonnontieteellisen keskusmuseon Kaisaniemen ja Kumpulan puutarhan voi muuttaa vaikkapa Turkuun yliopiston hoitoon jolloin arvokasta tonttimaata tulee saataville. Musiikkitalon kun olisi tehnyt Tampereelle, olisi siinä Töölönlahden kupeessa samoin hyvää maata rakentaa asuntoja keskeisille paikoille. Finlandia-talon alla on samoin hyvää rantatonttia, se sopisi Jyväskylän Aalto-maisemiin hyvin. Vuosaaren sataman paikalle olisi voinut tehdä muutaman Sipoon verran asumista kun olisi jakanut sen toiminnot Haminan, Kotkan ja Hangon kesken.
Onhan noita mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noita kahta viimeistä kuluerää ei ole omatoimirakentajalle, seuraus että hinta on noin 30% pienempi. Mielestäni nimenomaan tämä, ei niinkään oma työ, selittää miksi omakotitalon saa rakennettua suhteellisen halvalla.


Omakotitalon rakentaja on talofirmojen ja raukennustarvikeliikkeiden ja ammattitaitoisten erikoisosaajien armolla. 

Joka tapauksessa, Suomessa, ainakaan kasvukeskuksissa, ei ole vuoikymmeniin noussut mitään kerros- tai rivitaloa asukkaiden itse gryndaamana. Se olisi perinne jota pitäisi elvyttää. Esim Vuosaaren vanha osahan nousi osittain sillä tavalla.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Omakotitalon rakentaja on talofirmojen ja raukennustarvikeliikkeiden ja ammattitaitoisten erikoisosaajien armolla.


Aivan, ja maksaa esim. tarvikkeista helposti tuplat sen mitä rakennusliike. Se että tästäkin huolimatta, ilman ammattitaitoa, omakotitalo nousee reilusti halvemmalla neliöhinnalla kuin avaimet käteen ostettu selittyy nimenomaan noilla myyntikuluilla ja katteilla.




> Joka tapauksessa, Suomessa, ainakaan kasvukeskuksissa, ei ole vuoikymmeniin noussut mitään kerros- tai rivitaloa asukkaiden itse gryndaamana. Se olisi perinne jota pitäisi elvyttää. Esim Vuosaaren vanha osahan nousi osittain sillä tavalla.


Täysin samaa mieltä. Kyllä tätä hitaasti elvytetään. Ainakin yhden rivarin tiedän joka nousi asukkaiden rakennuttaman Sörkän vankilan muurien viereen. Jätkäsaareen ollaan myös puuhamassa asukkaiden rakennuttamaa taloa.

Tässä olisi muuten markkinarakko jollekin projektipäällikölle tai rakennusmestarille, eli siis niin että hän on asukkaiden leivissä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Palataksemme näistä rakentamiskeskusteluista taas hieman lähemmäksi ketjun otsikkoa, niin ratkaisu on jo tehty eli Sipoon metro on jo ollut liikenteessä  :Smile:  : http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...n_1518268.html

----------


## teme

Tämän pitäisi olla mielenkiintoista, KSV:n sivuilta:
"Östersundomin liikennefilosofinen ohjelma (valmis syyskuussa 2010)."

----------


## Antero Alku

> Palataksemme näistä rakentamiskeskusteluista taas hieman lähemmäksi ketjun otsikkoa...


Sori, palaan takaisin Östersundomiin, rakentamiseen ja liikenteeseen.

Keskustelussa on vähän hassua heittelyä. Yksi haluaa 10 m2:n yksiöitä ja toinen kaksion kokoisia. Yhdellä kertaa asunnon hinta riippuu vain tontin hinnasta ja toisella kerralla rakentamisen kustannuksista ja katteista. Mutta kukaan ei ole väärässä, vaan keskiarvoa ei ole olemassakaan. Sen sijaan on erilaisia toiveita, tottumuksia ja tapoja. Mutta kenestäkään ei tule tyytyväistä, kun tarjotaan sitä keskiarvoa, jota kukaan ei oikeasti halua. Esim. 75 m2 huoneiston keskipinta-ala ei tarkoita sitä, että halutaan 75 m2 kokoisia asuntoja, vaan että tehdään paljon haluttuja yksiöitä mutta myös isoja asuntoja. Ettei ison asunnon haluajan ole pakko lähteä sinne Nurmijärvelle.

Rakennusliikkeiden itkua tästä asiasta en niele. Ne kiukuttelevat vain markkinamekanismia vastaan, kun eivät ole tottuneet sellaisen kanssa elämään.

Joku voi tosissaan haluta 10 m2 asuntoa. Mutta kuinka moni haluaa ja etsii pientä asuntoa vain siitä syystä, että rahat ja tulot eivät riitä sellaiseen asuntoon, jonka oikeasti haluaa? Uskon, että aika moni. Johanna Hankonen selvitti väitöskirjassaan _Lähiöt ja tehokkuuden yhteiskunta_ miten suomalainen gryndaus toimi, hyvässä yhteistyössä pankkien ja virkamiesten kanssa. Kun systeemi toimii periaatteella mahdollisimman vähän mahdollisimman kalliilla, ei ole ihme, että olemme päätyneet Euroopan ahtaimmin asuvaksi kansakunnaksi maassa, jossa on maata eniten per asukas (en ole tarkistanut näiden väitteiden absoluuttista paikkansapitävyyttä, suuruusluokka on kuitenkin oikein). Ja sitä samaako pitäisi tehdä Östersundomiin? Keskelle metsää metroasema ja asemalle tiiviiseen nippuun betoniluukkuja, joissa on keskimäärin 25 m2 per asukas? Mutta tietenkin siihen hintaan, että 30 vuoden asuntolainan hoitokulut ovat niin suuret että ruokaan, vaatteisiin ja vapaa-aikaan jää vain 300 /kk/hlö asumiskulujen jälkeen.

Rainer totesi, että rakentaminen keskustassa maksaa saman kuin Östersundomissa, mutta tonttimaa on kallista keskustassa, kun sitä tarjotaan liian vähän. Kyllä, mutta kun se maa siellä keskustassa ei lisäänny. Ja keskustan ja lähiön hintaero vain kasvaa, jos tehdään betonibulkkilähiötä, josta kaikki haluavat keskustaan, kun lähiössä ei viihdytä.

Noin pelkistetysti, Helsingin keskustan asumista voi tarjota lisää perustamalla toisen Helsingin, eikö? Silloin on tarjolla tuplaten sitä, mitä varten sinne keskustaan halutaan. Tarjonta kasvaa, hinta laskee. Paitsi kun kohta siellä toisessa Hesassa on saman verran asukkaita kuin tässä edellisessä, mitä sitten?

Ei se näin onnistu. Eikä silläkään, että muutetaan kaikki siellä Hesan keskustassa asunnoiksi. Siis puistot, Musiikkitalo, Kiesma, Viikin pellot, Keskuspuisto, Espa, Kaivari, Rautatieasema ja Rautatientori... Niissähän sitä on hyvää tonttimaata saatavaksi lisää? Muuten hyvä, mutta sitten kun kantakaupunki on pelkkää asuntoa ainakin Malmin lentokentälle asti, siellä on yhtä typerää kuin muuallakin nukkumalähiöissä. Hinta varmaan laskee, mutta se johtuu siitä, että kukaan ei halua Helsinkiin, vaan vaikka Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Tallinnaan. Niissä on muutakin kuin asuntoja. Ja tulevaisuudessa kaikissa on ratikkakin!  :Wink: 

Helsingin uusilla alueilla  satamissa ja Östersundomissa  pyritään laajentamaan sitä vetovoimaista ja haluttua kantakaupunkia. Kun ei maa Vironniemellä lisäänny, kantakaupunkia täytyy rakentaa lisää muualle. Kantakaupungin hintapainetta eli kysyntää voi hillitä myös sillä, että parannetaan kantakaupungin saavutettavuutta. Jos 3 km:n etäisyydeltä Kaivokadusta matka-aika on 10 min ja asunnon neliöhinta 5000 , niin hinta olisi sama 10 min matka-ajalla, vaikka etäisyys olisi 5 km. Mutta siellä 5 km etäisyydellä on 2,8 kertaa niin paljon tilaa tehdä 10 min päässä olevia asuntoja kuin 3 km:n etäisyydellä.

Mitenkäs tämä liittyy Östersundomiin. No siten, että kävelyetäisyys metroasemasta on yhtä suuri, oli asema 3 km., 5 km. tai 20 km:n etäisyydellä keskustasta. Eli yhden radanvarren sormimalli ei vaikuta kuten liikenneratkaisu, joka palvelee koko ringillä. Sormimallissa etäisyyden kasvu ei tuo lisää pinta-alaa. Hajautetun liikenteen mallissa tuo. Siksi Östersundomissakin on kiinnostavampaa tehdä ratikka, jolla on 5 kertaa niin paljon pysäkkejä kuin metrolla asemia. Ja kun sen ratikan kanssa tehdään samanlaista monipuolisen palvelun kaupunkia kuin kantakaupunki, silloin purraan näihin hintapaineisiin. Ei halpisnukkumalähiöillä tarjoamalla lisää sitä, mitä ei haluta.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Ö-sundomin ratikassa vähän häiritsee se, että siitä on joka tapauksessa tulossa liityntävehje keskustaan suuntautuville matkoille. Olisikohan bussiliityntä Itikseen kuitenkin paremmin toimiva ratkaisu, etenkin jos/kun alueesta tulee kuitenkin niin hajanainen, että sitä ei yhdellä ratikkalinjalla palvella kokonaan? Vai olisikohan "Ertsun ratikkalenkille" mahdollisesti tilausta Ö-sundomissa, jos alue muodostuisi esim. yhden tiiviimmin rakennetun keskustan ja sitä ympäröivien pientalovaltaisten alueiden ketjusta?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ö-sundomin ratikassa vähän häiritsee se, että siitä on joka tapauksessa tulossa liityntävehje keskustaan suuntautuville matkoille. Olisikohan bussiliityntä Itikseen kuitenkin paremmin toimiva ratkaisu, etenkin jos/kun alueesta tulee kuitenkin niin hajanainen, että sitä ei yhdellä ratikkalinjalla palvella kokonaan?


Riippuu tietenkin siitä, miten ja millaisessa mittakaavassa Ö-sundom toteutuu. Itse sanoisin, että tuo suunniteltu 30 000 asukasta alkaa olla jo ihan tarpeeksi hyvä syy raitiovaunulle, vaikka linjoja tarvitsisi useampiakin kuin yksi. Myös Raide-Jokerin päätepysäkki Itäkeskuksessa ja alueen muut mahdolliset ratikkalinjat, kuten tuleva kytkös Laajasaloon, tekevät ratikasta tietenkin vielä luonnollisemman valinnan.

Muutenhan Ö-sundom olisi loistava paikka johdinautoliitynnälle, sillä ehdolla tietenkin, että koko Itäkeskukseen menevä bussiliityntä korvattaisiin johdinautoilla myös.

----------


## teme

> Mitenkäs tämä liittyy Östersundomiin. No siten, että kävelyetäisyys metroasemasta on yhtä suuri, oli asema 3 km., 5 km. tai 20 km:n etäisyydellä keskustasta. Eli yhden radanvarren sormimalli ei vaikuta kuten liikenneratkaisu, joka palvelee koko ringillä. Sormimallissa etäisyyden kasvu ei tuo lisää pinta-alaa. Hajautetun liikenteen mallissa tuo. Siksi Östersundomissakin on kiinnostavampaa tehdä ratikka, jolla on 5 kertaa niin paljon pysäkkejä kuin metrolla asemia. Ja kun sen ratikan kanssa tehdään samanlaista monipuolisen palvelun kaupunkia kuin kantakaupunki, silloin purraan näihin hintapaineisiin. Ei halpisnukkumalähiöillä tarjoamalla lisää sitä, mitä ei haluta.


Ösundomissa ei vaan asukasmäärä mielestäni oikein riitä oikeaan itsenäiseen kaupunkiin, 20 000 asukasta kuitenkin suht lähellä keskustan ja Itäkeskuksen kilpailua ei ole tarpeeksi. 40 000 - 50 000 voisi olla, olen jopa Vattovaaran kanssa kerrankin samaa mieltä jostain. Toki rakentaminen voi olla silti kaupunkimaista korttelia, minä ajattelen jotenkin niin että se Uusi Porvootie voisi olla sellainen pääkatu joka kytkee alueet yhteen, ja sitä varten tarvitaan kulkuneuvo jolla sillä voi kulkea eli ratikka.  Pelkän kävelyn varaan ei voi laskea kun pääkatu on pitkulainen eikä ympyrä. Modernina ominaisuutena näkisin mielelläni että kivijalassa kulkisi katettu kävelyväylä ostoskeskusmaisesti. Sen pääkadun ulkopuolelle taas ihan pientalot sopisi minusta hyvin.

Minusta se ratikka siis itseasiassa tarvitaan tulee metroa tai ei, ja edelleen sympppan yhdistelmä juna ja ratikka.


Kun kantakaupunkia laajennetaan niin ero on siinä että uusi alue liittyy, hyvin toteutettuna, sen osaksi, pienempikin väestöpohja riittää. Ongelmia tulee jos uusi alue jää irralliseksi saarekkeeksi tyyliin Pasila. Hernesaaressa joka on pussinperä ja Kalasatamassa jonka voimalaitos eristää Kalliosta on tämmöinen riski.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Uusi Porvootie


Hyvä, hyvä!  :Wink: 




> Minusta se ratikka siis itseasiassa tarvitaan tulee metroa tai ei, ja edelleen sympppan yhdistelmä juna ja ratikka.


Juna-ratikka-yhdistelmä voisi olla mielenkiintoinen mm. Malmilla, Itäkeskuksessa, Herttoniemessä, Etelä-Haagassa ja Leppävaarassa... No joo, Tapiolassakin sitten, jos sitä metroa sinne ollaan saamassa.

Varsinkin ajatus siitä, että iso osa Itäkeskuksen liityntäliikenteestä perustuisi raitiolinjoihin, olisi vähintäänkin herkullinen. Tätä voisi sitten kehittää joko siihen, että liityntälinjat ajaisivat runkolinjaosuudetkin tulevaisuudessa, tai sitten niin, että mahdollisimman moni hiljainen metroasema välistä poistuisi ja metroliikenteen nopeutta nostettaisiin. Itäkeskuksen ja Herttoniemen ympäriltä lähtisi helposti ja äkkiä pois Puotila, Myllypuro, Siilitie, tuleva Roihupelto ja Kulosaari. Tämä tasottaisi eri alueiden kytköstä metroasemiin ihan uudella tavalla. Laajasalo olisi tietenkin olennainen osa tätä.





> Ongelmia tulee jos uusi alue jää irralliseksi saarekkeeksi tyyliin Pasila. Hernesaaressa joka on pussinperä ja Kalasatamassa jonka voimalaitos eristää Kalliosta on tämmöinen riski.


Näitä pitäisi voida välttää ja tulevaisuudessa korjata vaikka betonikansilla auto- ja junaväylien päällä. Kulosaareen ja Lauttasaareenhan on tällaista mietity. Merihaka ja voimalan varjoon jäävät uudet alueet voisi myös nitoa yhteen kantakaupungin kanssa peittämällä Sörnäisten rantatie siististi piiloon.

----------


## Jykke

> Tätä voisi sitten kehittää joko siihen, että liityntälinjat ajaisivat runkolinjaosuudetkin tulevaisuudessa, tai sitten niin, että mahdollisimman moni hiljainen metroasema välistä poistuisi ja metroliikenteen nopeutta nostettaisiin. Itäkeskuksen ja Herttoniemen ympäriltä lähtisi helposti ja äkkiä pois Puotila, Myllypuro, Siilitie, tuleva Roihupelto ja Kulosaari.


 Sikäli kannatettavan kuuloinen ajatus, mutta yrittäppä esitää sitä tavallisille matkalaisille. Voi jo kuvitella mikä itku ja valitus tulisikaan metroasemien poistosta. Vaikka maanpäälliset asemat saisikin purettua niin ainakin Puotila jäisi hyödyttömäksi kummitusasemaksi.

Mutta tuolle välille ei ainakaan enää lisää metroasemia tarvita, kuten Roihupelto.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sikäli kannatettavan kuuloinen ajatus, mutta yrittäppä esitää sitä tavallisille matkalaisille. Voi jo kuvitella mikä itku ja valitus tulisikaan metroasemien poistosta.


Niinpä... Siis, että 3/4 joutuisi vaihtaa liityntäliikenteen liityntäliikenteeseen! Hirveätä! Ja hirveämpää on se, että uusi liityntäliikenne olisi parempaa. :Eek: 

Kahden vuoden päästä olisi sitten ihan toinen ääni kellossa.  :Razz: 




> Vaikka maanpäälliset asemat saisikin purettua niin ainakin Puotila jäisi hyödyttömäksi kummitusasemaksi.


Ei harmittaisi yhtään. Tyhjä kummitusasema se nytkin on ison osan vuorokautta. Ei pahemmin houkuttele. Ihan oikeasti, paljon kokemusta on avaamispäivästä asti. Hyvä perunakellari siitä tulisi jollekin taloyhtiölle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ö-sundomin ratikassa vähän häiritsee se, että siitä on joka tapauksessa tulossa liityntävehje keskustaan suuntautuville matkoille.


Se on ihan totta. Minua kuitenkin häiritsee enemmän se, että metroa markkinoidaan jotenkin muka vaihdottomana, sillä vaihdollinenhan sekin on. Okei, se on osalle vaihdoton, jos sattuu asumaan siinä metroaseman vieressä, mutta suurimmalle osalle metrokin on joka tapauksessa vaihdollinen. Ja veikkaanpa, että matkustajien enemmistö kokee sittenkin korkealaatuisemmaksi joukkoliikenteeksi yhdistelmän ratikka+metro kuin bussi+metro.

Muutenkin minua häiritsee tässä Östersundom-keskustelussa (eikös se muuten ole suomeksi Itäsalmi?) se, että alunperin luvattiin pientaloja, mutta nyt kukaan (virkamies/poliitikko) ei tunnu kyseenalaistavan sitä, että metroasemien ympäristöön pitää tehdä kerrostalolähiöitä. Mitenkäs tässä näin kävi?

Minusta hyvä kompromissi olisi temen ehdotus, että tehdään nopea ratikka Uudelle Porvoontielle, sen varteen esim. nelikerroksiset kerrostalokorttelit ja heti niiden taakse pientaloja, jonkinlaista tiivismatalaa, ja sitten niiden taakse harvempaa omakotiasutusta. Silloin kerrostaloilla on ratikkapalvelu ihan nenän edessä, tiivismatalasta ratikka on lyhyen kävelymatkan päässä (300-400*m) ja omakotialueelta kävelymatka on pidempi. Ratikkaan ei siis tarvitse liittyä.

Rahaa riittää vielä ainakin yhteen lisähaaraan, jolloin ratikka voisi palvella myös vaikkapa Karhusaarta, jos sinne saadaan riittävä asukaspohja ängettyä. Jos ei, niin sitten Karhusaaresta liityntäbussi Itikseen (eikä niin, että on liityntäbussi ratikkaan, josta liitytään taas metroon).

Minusta tuntuu myös, ettei tuo pakkoliityntä ratikasta metroon välttämättä koske enää ihan niin suurta joukkoa kuin kuvitellaan. Ö-sundon alkaa kuitenkin olla jo niin kaukana ydinkeskustasta, että sinne muuttaville ihmisille ydinkeskusta ei välttämättä ole se paikka, jonne matkustetaan asioille tai töihin. Asiointi hoitunee pitkälti Itiksessä, jonne pääsee ratikalla vaihdotta, ja työpaikka löytyy ehkäpä liitosalueelta sekin, tai vaikkapa jokeriratikan (vaihdoton!) varrelta. Eihän nytkään esim. Vantaan perukoilla asuvien asiointi tapahdu ensisijaisesti Helsingin ytimessä vaan Jumbossa tms. Vaikka kuntaraja ei erotakaan Ö-sundomia ytimestä, niin kilometreissä ja matka-ajassa etäisyys on kuitenkin yhtä pitkä.

----------


## teme

> Hyvä, hyvä!


Voi... Ösundomin Bulevardi tästä eteenpäin.  :Smile: 




> Varsinkin ajatus siitä, että iso osa Itäkeskuksen liityntäliikenteestä perustuisi raitiolinjoihin, olisi vähintäänkin herkullinen. Tätä voisi sitten kehittää joko siihen, että liityntälinjat ajaisivat runkolinjaosuudetkin tulevaisuudessa, tai sitten niin, että mahdollisimman moni hiljainen metroasema välistä poistuisi ja metroliikenteen nopeutta nostettaisiin. Itäkeskuksen ja Herttoniemen ympäriltä lähtisi helposti ja äkkiä pois Puotila, Myllypuro, Siilitie, tuleva Roihupelto ja Kulosaari. Tämä tasottaisi eri alueiden kytköstä metroasemiin ihan uudella tavalla. Laajasalo olisi tietenkin olennainen osa tätä.


Pelkillä liityntälinjoilla ei oikein ole sellaisia matkustajamääriä että niiden muuttaminen ratikoiksi olisi järkevää, pitäisi punoa yhteen, mutta sellainen linja joka on sekä liityntälinja että jotain muuta voisi toimia. 58 tulee mieleen. Nousuja sillä on noin 10 000, 65A:n (vähän yli 10 000) jälkeen eniten Helsingin bussilinjoista. Tuo on ysin suuruusluokkaa, tosin se on paljon pidempi. Silmämääräisesti myös väittäisin että sillä on kapasiteettiongelmia Pasilasta Meikkuun.

58 kiskot voisi olla osa Ösundomin suoraa vaihtoehtoa, suurin piirtein 58:n reittiä Kulosaaren sillalle ja siitä oma silta alas Kalasatamaan, mistä pääsee sitten taas keskustaankin. Ajoaika Itäkeskus-Kalasatama 10 -15 min (58 aikataulun mukaan noin 12 min) riippuen siitä kuinka paljon rata kulkisi motarin viertä tai koukkaisi esimerkiksi Herttoniemeen. Kalasatamasta keskustaan jotain alle 10 min Laajasalon ratikan siltoja pitkin. Ösundomin  ratikalle menee Itäkeskukseen varmaan jotain 15 minuuttia, vaikea sanoa kun ei ole tarkempaa tietoa. Nopeampaakin pääsisi jos Ösundom Express ohittaisi pysäkkejä malliin K-juna, mutta en tiedä onko tämä järkevää. Eli kokonaisajo-aika jotain 30 - 45 min, todennäköisesti vähän hitaampi kuin metro, riippuu minne keskustaan on menossa. Se että osa matkustajista vaihtaisi metroon olisi itse asiassa ihan hyvä asia, muuten tuo kuormittuisi keskustaan saakka kovin epätasaisesti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Okei, se on osalle vaihdoton, jos sattuu asumaan siinä metroaseman vieressä, mutta suurimmalle osalle metrokin on joka tapauksessa vaihdollinen.


Ja vaihdoton on ratikkakin sille vielä suuremmalle osalle, jotka eivät matkaa keskustaan saakka. Tämä kun vain pitäisi saada vielä perille niille, jotka ei tiedä, kuinka tehokkaan yhteyden raitiovaunu voisi Österdundomista Itäkeskukseen tarjota.




> Muutenkin minua häiritsee tässä Östersundom-keskustelussa (eikös se muuten ole suomeksi Itäsalmi?) se, että alunperin luvattiin pientaloja, mutta nyt kukaan (virkamies/poliitikko) ei tunnu kyseenalaistavan sitä, että metroasemien ympäristöön pitää tehdä kerrostalolähiöitä. Mitenkäs tässä näin kävi?


Niinpä. Mitenkäs aina luvataan toista ja sitten tapahtuukin toista...?

On se ollut Itäsalmi kartoissakin vaikka kuinka pitkään ja siitä HS:kin muistaakseni teki ison numeron. Mutta vielä se Östersundom kummittelee kaikkialla. Ehkä nimi vaihtuu pikkuhiljaa, kun uutta väkeä paukkaa sisään ja pitää Itäsalmea helpompana.




> Minusta hyvä kompromissi olisi temen ehdotus, että tehdään nopea ratikka Uudelle Porvoontielle, sen varteen esim. nelikerroksiset kerrostalokorttelit ja heti niiden taakse pientaloja, jonkinlaista tiivismatalaa, ja sitten niiden taakse harvempaa omakotiasutusta.


Tämä olisi optimaalisin, ja samalla periaatteella voidaan jatkaa nauhaa Östers... Itäsalmesta Itäkeskukseen päin niin paljon kuin pystyy. Tuolle alueelle saisi helpostikin vaikka 40 000 - 50 000 asukasta. Parempaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä, kuin mitä ratikka tuolle alueelle tarjoaisi, saisi sitten koko maasta hakea pitkään.




> Rahaa riittää vielä ainakin yhteen lisähaaraan, jolloin ratikka voisi palvella myös vaikkapa Karhusaarta, jos sinne saadaan riittävä asukaspohja ängettyä.


Epäilen vahvasti, vaikka on se kyllä mahdollista. Tilaa siellä riittää vielä. Karhusaareen keskelle pitäisi saada melko tiivistä asuinaluetta, jotta tämä onnistuisi. Lisäksi paljon tiivistä rivi- ja omakotitalosarjaa nykyisten talojen ympärille. Saa nähdä, miten nykyiset asukkaat tähän vastaisivat.




> Minusta tuntuu myös, ettei tuo pakkoliityntä ratikasta metroon välttämättä koske enää ihan niin suurta joukkoa kuin kuvitellaan.


Veikkaanpa, että olet aivan oikeassa tässä. Tuntuu jo, että muutenkin Itä-Helsingin lähiöissä ollaan aika tyytyväisiä siihen, mitä omat nurkat ja Itäkeskus tarjoaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:45 ----------




> Voi... Ösundomin Bulevardi tästä eteenpäin.


Itäbule.  :Very Happy: 





> Pelkillä liityntälinjoilla ei oikein ole sellaisia matkustajamääriä että niiden muuttaminen ratikoiksi olisi järkevää, pitäisi punoa yhteen, mutta sellainen linja joka on sekä liityntälinja että jotain muuta voisi toimia.


Tietenkin ehdottomasti pitäisi punoa yhteen kaikki mahdolliset. Jokeri, Jokeri II, Viira (jos palaa vielä kuvioihin), Laajasalo jne... Ja tuo 58 tietenkin! Siihen vielä jonkunlaisia isojen keskusten välillä meneviä heilureita: Vuosaari-Mellunmäki-Kontula-Malmi, Pihlajanmäki-Myllypuro-Puotinharju-Itäkeskus-Meri-Rastila, Roihuniemi-Marjaniemi-Itäkeskus-Roihuvuori (siis ympyrä). Nämä ei nyt ole mitään vakavasti heitettyjä, mutta kyllä sieltä saattaisi jonkinnäköisen kyhäelmän saada.

Jo pelkästään se, että liityntäbussit saisi toimimaan tehokkaammin ja pienemmillä kustannuksilla, olisi iso plussa.

----------


## sane

Vesa Nurmisen kirjoittama ajatus metroasemien poistamisesta kuulostaa varsin mielenkiintoiselta. Itse näkisin tilanteen optimaalisena tällaisessa tapauksessa: karsitaan metrolta turhat asemat pois, nostetaan huippunopeus 120...160km/h tietämille. Näin metroa voitaisiin jatkaa myös sinne Porvooseen asti tarjoten kohtuullisia matka-aikoja. Metron rinnalla (ei kuitenkaan noudattaen täsmälleen samaa linjausta) kulkisi suora ratikka keskustaan, keräten matkustajia kuitenkin huomattavasti laajemmalta alueelta, ja tarjoten näin parempaa palvelua. Ratikka voisi myös jakaantua viuhkamaisesti tarjoten mahdollisuuden koko Itä-Helsingin alueen täydennysrakentamiseen.

Nopeutumisen ansiosta suuri osa varsinkin kauempaa tulevista käyttäjistä luultavasti vaihtaisivat asemilla mielellään metroon, kun perille pääsisi jopa omaa autoa nopeammin. Mikäli länsimetro toteutetaan samalla filosofialla, pääsisi Itä-Helsingistä nopeasti töihin/opiskelemaan jopa Espooseen asti.

----------


## teme

> Muutenkin minua häiritsee tässä Östersundom-keskustelussa (eikös se muuten ole suomeksi Itäsalmi?)


Ja Westend on suomeksi Länsipää :-) Eli koeta totutella.




> se, että alunperin luvattiin pientaloja, mutta nyt kukaan (virkamies/poliitikko) ei tunnu kyseenalaistavan sitä, että metroasemien ympäristöön pitää tehdä kerrostalolähiöitä. Mitenkäs tässä näin kävi?


Tämä on diplomaattisesti tapana ilmaista niin että metro muokkaa kaupunkirakennetta.




> Minusta hyvä kompromissi olisi temen ehdotus, että tehdään nopea ratikka Uudelle Porvoontielle, sen varteen esim. nelikerroksiset kerrostalokorttelit ja heti niiden taakse pientaloja, jonkinlaista tiivismatalaa, ja sitten niiden taakse harvempaa omakotiasutusta. Silloin kerrostaloilla on ratikkapalvelu ihan nenän edessä, tiivismatalasta ratikka on lyhyen kävelymatkan päässä (300-400*m) ja omakotialueelta kävelymatka on pidempi. Ratikkaan ei siis tarvitse liittyä.


Ajattelin että ne voisi olla vähän korkeampiakin *Östersundom Bulevardin* varrella, mutta muuten hain juuri tuota takaa. Vähän niin kuin Mäkelänkatu Käpylässä, mutta vähemmillä autoilla.




> Rahaa riittää vielä ainakin yhteen lisähaaraan, jolloin ratikka voisi palvella myös vaikkapa Karhusaarta, jos sinne saadaan riittävä asukaspohja ängettyä. Jos ei, niin sitten Karhusaaresta liityntäbussi Itikseen (eikä niin, että on liityntäbussi ratikkaan, josta liitytään taas metroon).


Toinen haara menisi Talosaaren, luonteva keskus siten Talosaarentien ja Östersundom Bulevardin risteys. Selvitystyössä on myös pyydetty katsomaan Vantaan kaavan poikittaislinja, suurinpiirtein Kehä III vartta kai, en tunne tuota.

Kirjoitin tuon ja tajusin juuri jotain hämmentävää, piti ihan katsoa kartasta. Tuosta mainitsemastani risteyksestä on Itäkeskukseen noin 7,5 kilometriä tielinjaa ja Hakunilan kautta Tikkurilaan noin 10,5. Periaatteessa Tikkurilaan ja Z-juna voisi jopa olla sinne Rautatientorille nopeampi. Malmille muuten Jakomäen kautta 9,5 vähän mutkittelevaa reittiä.




> Minusta tuntuu myös, ettei tuo pakkoliityntä ratikasta metroon välttämättä koske enää ihan niin suurta joukkoa kuin kuvitellaan.


Minä en taas edelleenkään osta tuota että suurin osa ihmisistä asuu vaikkapa Pohjois-Vantaalla käymättä juuri koskaan keskemmällä tai muuten matkustamatta pidemmälle. Ehkä siksi että olen asunut Pohjois-Vantaalla.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja vaihdoton on ratikkakin sille vielä suuremmalle osalle, jotka eivät matkaa keskustaan saakka. Tämä kun vain pitäisi saada vielä perille niille, jotka ei tiedä, kuinka tehokkaan yhteyden raitiovaunu voisi Österdundomista Itäkeskukseen tarjota.


Juurikin tuolla yhteysvälillä en pidä ratikkaa mitenkään ylivoimaisena bussiin nähden.




> Veikkaanpa, että olet aivan oikeassa tässä. Tuntuu jo, että muutenkin Itä-Helsingin lähiöissä ollaan aika tyytyväisiä siihen, mitä omat nurkat ja Itäkeskus tarjoaa.


Yläpuolisesta jokseenkin samaa mieltä alapuolisen kanssa, poislukien kokemukset Pohjois-Vantaalla asumisesta. Tosin mutullahan tässä ilmeisesti mennään puolin ja toisin.




> Minä en taas edelleenkään osta tuota että suurin osa ihmisistä asuu vaikkapa Pohjois-Vantaalla käymättä juuri koskaan keskemmällä tai muuten matkustamatta pidemmälle. Ehkä siksi että olen asunut Pohjois-Vantaalla.





> Vesa Nurmisen kirjoittama ajatus metroasemien poistamisesta kuulostaa varsin mielenkiintoiselta. Itse näkisin tilanteen optimaalisena tällaisessa tapauksessa: karsitaan metrolta turhat asemat pois, nostetaan huippunopeus 120...160km/h tietämille. Näin metroa voitaisiin jatkaa myös sinne Porvooseen asti tarjoten kohtuullisia matka-aikoja. Metron rinnalla (ei kuitenkaan noudattaen täsmälleen samaa linjausta) kulkisi suora ratikka keskustaan, keräten matkustajia kuitenkin huomattavasti laajemmalta alueelta, ja tarjoten näin parempaa palvelua. Ratikka voisi myös jakaantua viuhkamaisesti tarjoten mahdollisuuden koko Itä-Helsingin alueen täydennysrakentamiseen.


Ensivaikutelma tästä idea-aihiosta ei vaikuta lainkaan hassummalta, edellyttäen että metrossa luovutaan virran sivukiskomisesta ja siirrytään ilmapiuhoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja Westend on suomeksi Länsipää :-) Eli koeta totutella.


Juu mutta kun se Itäsalmi taitaa olla ihan virallinen nimi, toisin kuin Länsipää  :Smile: 




> Ajattelin että ne voisi olla vähän korkeampiakin *Östersundom Bulevardin* varrella, mutta muuten hain juuri tuota takaa. Vähän niin kuin Mäkelänkatu Käpylässä, mutta vähemmillä autoilla.


Uuden Porvoontien voisi todellakin muuttaa Östersundom-nimiseksi. Jos ei Bulevardi niin ainakin Östersundomsvägen. En nyt uskalla suomentaa sitä kun en tiedä, pitäisikö suomennoksen alkaa ö:llä vai i:llä.  :Wink: 

Mutta jos ajatellaan, että tämän Itäbulen reunalla on yksi kerrostalokortteli, niin se voisi hyvin olla bulen puolelta vaikka jopa 10-kerroksinen, sitten kerrosluku laskisi asteittain poikkikatujen laidalla niin, että rinnakkaiskadulla korkeus olisikin vain 4-5 kerrosta. Hyvin toteutettuna ihan jännän näköstä, joskin mitä korkeammat itä-länsisuuntaiset talorivit, sitä pahemmat varjot niiden pohjoispuolelle tulisi.




> Minä en taas edelleenkään osta tuota että suurin osa ihmisistä asuu vaikkapa Pohjois-Vantaalla käymättä juuri koskaan keskemmällä tai muuten matkustamatta pidemmälle. Ehkä siksi että olen asunut Pohjois-Vantaalla.


Ei tietenkään, eihän mistään alueesta saa mitään vankilaa tulla ja kyllä yhteyden oman kaupungin keskustaan tulee olla järkevä. Tarkoitin vaan sitä, että ehkei se vaihdoton ja nopea keskustayhteys ole enää ihan niin tärkeä silloin, kun asuinpaikka valitaan noin kauas ytimestä. Nimittäin jos yhteys ytimeen on tosi tärkeä, niin silloin asuinpaikka varmaan pyritään valitsemaan lähempää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Juurikin tuolla yhteysvälillä en pidä ratikkaa mitenkään ylivoimaisena bussiin nähden.


Ei se muuten olisikaan, mutta jos ratikalle olisi vähänkään muita perusteita, kuten jatko Jokeriin tai muuhun linjaan, voisi kannataakin. Lyhyempääkin matkaa Itä-Helsingissä on kuljettu bussilla edestakaisin ja huomattu, kuinka turhaa ja tuskastuttavaa se välillä on, vaikkei välttämättä tahtoisikaan edes kuin Itäkeskukseen.

Mutta tosiaan. Ei se bussiliikennekään samalla periaatteella paha olisi, ja johdinautotkin passaisi mainiosti. Eli tehostusta peliin. Omia väyliä ja kaistoja, etuuksia, linjojen yhdistelyä ja tasaväliset aikataulut. Kyllä sen paremmin pelaamaan saisi.




> Tosin mutullahan tässä ilmeisesti mennään puolin ja toisin.


Mutulla mennään. Pakkohan sitä on. HSL saisi ottaa vähän selvää näistä.

----------


## Compact

> Juu mutta kun se Itäsalmi taitaa olla ihan virallinen nimi, toisin kuin Länsipää.


Ensimmäinen järkevä asia tässä väärin koodatussa ketjussa. (p.l Ultriksi)

----------


## Kaid

> Juu mutta kun se Itäsalmi taitaa olla ihan virallinen nimi, toisin kuin Länsipää


Saatan olla väärässä, mutta minulle on jostain jäänyt sellainen vaikutelma, että Itäsalmi muuttui alueliitoksen yhteydessä myös suomenkieliseltä nimeltään Östersundomiksi.

----------


## teme

> Saatan olla väärässä, mutta minulle on jostain jäänyt sellainen vaikutelma, että Itäsalmi muuttui alueliitoksen yhteydessä myös suomenkieliseltä nimeltään Östersundomiksi.


Niin tekee. Kysymys on imagosta, samoin kuin Westend, Fallkulla... vrt. myös Aurinkoranta (Mustalahti).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 6:59 ----------




> Juurikin tuolla yhteysvälillä en pidä ratikkaa mitenkään ylivoimaisena bussiin nähden.


Tiedä ylivoimasta, hoituisi tuon bussillakin, mutta toisaalta siellä on riittävät matkustajamäärät ratikalle eli kannattaa, laatu ja täsmällisyys puhuu sen puolesta, ja asuntojen myymisen kannalta Östersundomin pikaraitiovaunu on nyt vaan eri juttu kuin Itäsalmen bussi.

Voisiko muuten jopa vesiliikenteellä olla joku rooli? Suora Talosaari - Kauppatori lautta saattaisi olla jopa verrattaen nopea.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Voisiko muuten jopa vesiliikenteellä olla joku rooli? Suora Talosaari - Kauppatori lautta saattaisi olla jopa verrattaen nopea.


Matkaa tulee ulkoilukartasta* mittaamalla 20km. Suomenlinnan M/S Suokki kulkee 9 solmua ja M/S Tor 11 solmua. 11 solmua on 20 km/h. Eli vaikka tuohon varmasti hommattaisiin vähän nopeampi lautta, kyllä se matka vähintään 40min veisi, kun laituriseremoniatkin ovat vesiliikenteessä hiukan raideliikennettä pidemmät.

Matkalla on myös Hevossalmen silta, joka avataan 2 kertaa tunnissa, eli tahdistaminen pitäisi tehdä kunnolla.

* eikö missään muussa nettikartassa tosiaan ole mittausominaisuutta?

----------


## teme

> Matkaa tulee ulkoilukartasta* mittaamalla 20km. Suomenlinnan M/S Suokki kulkee 9 solmua ja M/S Tor 11 solmua. 11 solmua on 20 km/h. Eli vaikka tuohon varmasti hommattaisiin vähän nopeampi lautta, kyllä se matka vähintään 40min veisi, kun laituriseremoniatkin ovat vesiliikenteessä hiukan raideliikennettä pidemmät.
> 
> Matkalla on myös Hevossalmen silta, joka avataan 2 kertaa tunnissa, eli tahdistaminen pitäisi tehdä kunnolla.
> 
> * eikö missään muussa nettikartassa tosiaan ole mittausominaisuutta?


Google mapsissa on mittaus, luo ensin oma kartta niin voit piirrellä sinne viivoja. 40 min Talosaaren rannasta Kauppatorille tekee tiukkaa millä tahansa muullakin vaihtoehdolla. Jos se lautta olisi mukava, vaikka kunnon kahviolla varustettu, niin kyllä tuo voisi olla ihan suosittu. Juo aamukahvit, lukee Hesarin ja katselee saaristomaisemia, ei tuo hassumalta kuulosta. Mikään ykkösliikennemuoto tämä ei voi tietenkään olla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> 40 min Talosaaren rannasta Kauppatorille tekee tiukkaa millä tahansa muullakin vaihtoehdolla.


Tässä nyt tietysti vähän harhaisesti verrataan yhdestä pisteestä yhteen pisteeseen menevää lauttaa ratikkaan/tms, joka palvelee useammassa kohteessa. Kun ei se matka ole lauttarannasta eikä kauppatorille, vaan jostain kilometrin päästä ja esimerkiksi Stokkalle. Kävelyihin/siirtymiin palaa äkkiä 20min tuohon päälle.

Mutta joo, kyllä sille voisi olla kysyntää, ja mukava sillä varmasti olisi matkustaa. Itse ainakin tekisin sillä huviretkiä Ösudomiin kesäsunnuntaisin. Itä-Helsinkiturnee: Lautalla Ösundomiin ja sieltä ratikalla Laajasalon kautta takaisin. Olisi siinä merimaisemaa kerrakseen.

ps. M/S J.L.Runebergillä Porvooseen ja sieltä bussilla tai vaikka museojunalla sitten takaisin on muuten hieno tapa tutustua rannikkoon Helsingistä itään kauniina kesäpäivänä. Maksaa toki jo hiukan enemmän kuin Helsingin sisäinen lippu...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer totesi, että rakentaminen keskustassa maksaa saman kuin Östersundomissa, mutta tonttimaa on kallista keskustassa, kun sitä tarjotaan liian vähän. Kyllä, mutta kun se maa siellä keskustassa ei lisäänny. Ja keskustan ja lähiön hintaero vain kasvaa, jos tehdään betonibulkkilähiötä, josta kaikki haluavat keskustaan, kun lähiössä ei viihdytä.


Nyt taisit lukea vähän epätarkasti. Tarkoitin että rakentaminen muualla Suomessa maksaa yhtä paljon kuin Helsingissä, mutta tonttien kova hinta Helsingissä aiheuttaa sen että asunto maksaa 2 kertaa niin palljon kuin jossain muualla, esim Kouvolassa tai johonkin Kajaaniin verattuna hintaero taitaa olla 3-kertainen!




> Noin pelkistetysti, Helsingin keskustan asumista voi tarjota lisää perustamalla toisen Helsingin, eikö? Silloin on tarjolla tuplaten sitä, mitä varten sinne keskustaan halutaan. Tarjonta kasvaa, hinta laskee. Paitsi kun kohta siellä toisessa Hesassa on saman verran asukkaita kuin tässä edellisessä, mitä sitten?


Rakentamalla "kantakaupunkeja" kauas keskustan ulkopuolelle kuten Vantaan Kartanonkoskelle tai saneeraamalla vanha Nikkilän mielisairaala-alue asunnoiksi saadaan aikaan vähän ristiriiitaisia tuloksia. Talot ovat komeita mutta jotain niistä kokonaisuuksista puuttuu, nimittäin palvelut. Ne ovat muualla ja kaikkien on kuljettava autolla päästääksen kauppaan ja töihin. Lisäksi näiden koristeellisten kerrotalojen rakentamiseen on uponnut yhtä paljon rahaa per neliömetri kuin johonkin rivarinpätkään joten tyypillinen suomalainen asunnonostaja ostaa mielummin asunnon siitä rivarista että saa oman pihan, ja siksi asunnot kantakaupunkimaisissa lähiöissä menevät huonosti kaupaksi. 

Ainoat paikat jossa se konsepti että rakennetaan kantakaupunkimaisen tiiviisti on jotenkin toiminut ovat lähempänä keskustassa olevissa tiiviissä suurissa aluekeskuslähiöissä kuten Leppävaara ja Vuosaaren uusi osa tai sitten niissä ihan kantakaupungin kylkeen rakennetuissa uusissa kaupunginosissa kuten Pikku-Huopalahti tai Arabianranta. Kalasatama, Jätkä ja Kruunuvuorenranta nopean raiikkayhteyden ansiosta tulevat olemaan jatkumoa näille, mutta Östersundomin kohdalla epäilen hieman että toimiiko. 




> Helsingin uusilla alueilla  satamissa ja Östersundomissa  pyritään laajentamaan sitä vetovoimaista ja haluttua kantakaupunkia. Kun ei maa Vironniemellä lisäänny, kantakaupunkia täytyy rakentaa lisää muualle. Kantakaupungin hintapainetta eli kysyntää voi hillitä myös sillä, että parannetaan kantakaupungin saavutettavuutta. Jos 3 km:n etäisyydeltä Kaivokadusta matka-aika on 10 min ja asunnon neliöhinta 5000 , niin hinta olisi sama 10 min matka-ajalla, vaikka etäisyys olisi 5 km. Mutta siellä 5 km etäisyydellä on 2,8 kertaa niin paljon tilaa tehdä 10 min päässä olevia asuntoja kuin 3 km:n etäisyydellä.


Asuntojen hinta pk-seudun eri alueilla muodostuu niin monista seikoista koska se kiinteistövälittäjien hokema "sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti" kertoo syyn mutta ei kaikkia taustoja. Oikeasti hinta muodostuu sijainneista eri hyödynnettäviin tekijöihin. Sijainti keskustaan nähden on yksi tekijä, mutta entä jos työpaikka onkin Espoossa tai Vantaalla, niin miten sitten? Mutta jos nyt ajatellaan sitä liikennenäkökulmaa niin raideliikenneaseman läheisyys nostaa hintoja mutta vain sillä edellysyksellä että siitä ei aiheudu häiriöitä. Jos aseman yhteydessä on paljon keskikaljakuppiloita ja kaupungin vuokra-asuntoja niin läheisten omistusasuntojen hinnat tuppaavat olemaan halvempia kuin jonkun matkan päässä asemalta rauhallisemmalla paikalla. 




> Mitenkäs tämä liittyy Östersundomiin. No siten, että kävelyetäisyys metroasemasta on yhtä suuri, oli asema 3 km., 5 km. tai 20 km:n etäisyydellä keskustasta. Eli yhden radanvarren sormimalli ei vaikuta kuten liikenneratkaisu, joka palvelee koko ringillä. Sormimallissa etäisyyden kasvu ei tuo lisää pinta-alaa. Hajautetun liikenteen mallissa tuo. Siksi Östersundomissakin on kiinnostavampaa tehdä ratikka, jolla on 5 kertaa niin paljon pysäkkejä kuin metrolla asemia. Ja kun sen ratikan kanssa tehdään samanlaista monipuolisen palvelun kaupunkia kuin kantakaupunki, silloin purraan näihin hintapaineisiin. Ei halpisnukkumalähiöillä tarjoamalla lisää sitä, mitä ei haluta.


Pikaraitiotie kuulostaa sikäli houkuttelevalta vaihtoehdolta mutta odottaisin ensin kokemuksia esim Kruunuvuorenrannasta/Laajasalosta. Östersundomin raideyhteys voisi olla Jokerin kanssa yhteenkytketty pikaraitiotie, tai käytännössä jos pikariraitiotihen pädytään, se olisi ainoa vaihtoehto ainakin aluksi. 

Ongelma on siinä että riittääkö kaavailtu asumistiheys edes pikaraitiotielle jos Östersundomista tehdään kallis ja väljä pientalopainotteinen, ja jonka keskustassa on koristeellisia jugend-kerrostalojen jäljitelmiä, ja johon vain  ylemmän keskiluoan tulot riittävät asumiseen siellä. Varakkailla on kuitenkin aina autonsa ja Östersundomin kanssa kilpailisivat autottomista varakkaista keskustaa lähempänä oleva kohteet, koska niihin on kuitenkin aina lyhyempi matka.  Jos Helsinki olisi 2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki niin sen tyyppiselle Östersundomille olisi kysyntää mutta nyt kun ei ole. 

Kuvittelisin että hirveän paljon ei menetä jos Porvoontien varsi kaavoitetaan kerrostaloille ja sen ympärille muodostettavalle rivi-ja pietalomatolle, perinteiseen pohjoismaiseen lähiörakentamistapaan.  Eliitin asumistarpeet voidaan ehkä tyydyttää parhaiten kaavoittamalla Karhusaaren ympäristö ja rannat kalliille huviloille. 

Koska metro voidaan rakentaa maanpäällisenä niin asemia voi rakentaa sillekin useampi kuin maanalaisissa keskustaolosuhteissa. Metro voisi  niiissä maisemissa muistuttaa enemmän Oslon metroa Holmenkollenin alueella tai Göteborgin pikaraitiotetä. Niissä asemat ovat hyvin riisuttuja, mutta kulku laitutreille on melkein aina kevyen liikenteen tunnelia tai siltaa pitkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> eikö missään muussa nettikartassa tosiaan ole mittausominaisuutta?


kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi:ssä on myös mittausominaisuus.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Nyt taisit lukea vähän epätarkasti. Tarkoitin että rakentaminen muualla Suomessa maksaa yhtä paljon kuin Helsingissä, mutta tonttien kova hinta Helsingissä aiheuttaa sen että asunto maksaa 2 kertaa niin palljon kuin jossain muualla, esim Kouvolassa tai johonkin Kajaaniin verattuna hintaero taitaa olla 3-kertainen!


Korjataan hiukkasen; rakentaminen Helsingissä (ollen koko pk-seutu) maksaa enemmän kuin muualla, hintaero on kohteesta riippuen näin näppituntumalla 10-50%. Syitä tähän on paljonkin, esim. työvoiman heikompi ammattitaito jolloin on enemmän korjaamista ja hitaampaa tekemistä, työmaiden kokonaisläpimenoajat ovat jopa 30% pidempiä joka heijastuu paitsi työvoimakustannuksina, myös rakentamisaikaisina korkoina, ym. Lisäksi aina ahtaille (esim. valmiiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen) tai teknisesti vaikeille paikoille rakentaminen maksaa lisää. Pk-seudulla rakennetaan paljon valmiiseen infraan jolloin purkutyöt ovat lisäkustannus verrattuna "Green Fieldiin", jätteiden siirtokulut ovat kaukana sijaitseville kaatopaikoille hitaassa liikenteessä korkeammat kuin muualla. Pk-seudun autojen pysäköintitalojen rakentamisinto tuo HS:n muutaman päivän ikäisen jutun mukaan 400 euroa neliölle lisää, kallioon louhinta tai savimaalle pakastaminen ja paaluttaminen on arvokasta hommaa myös. Näitä ei tehdä siellä missä rakentamispaikkoja on vara valita ja jättää suosiolla vanhat joenpohjat puistomaiksi.

Sipoon maille rakentaminen on mahdollista kaavalla suosia edullisemmaksi mutta se vaatisi osaavaa kaavoitusta. Edullinen ei ole suinkaan synonyymi betonilaatikolle eikä myöskään lautahökkelikylille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korjataan hiukkasen; rakentaminen Helsingissä (ollen koko pk-seutu) maksaa enemmän kuin muualla, hintaero on kohteesta riippuen näin näppituntumalla 10-50%. Syitä tähän on paljonkin, esim. työvoiman heikompi ammattitaito jolloin on enemmän korjaamista ja hitaampaa tekemistä, työmaiden kokonaisläpimenoajat ovat jopa 30% pidempiä joka heijastuu paitsi työvoimakustannuksina, myös rakentamisaikaisina korkoina, ym. Lisäksi aina ahtaille (esim. valmiiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen) tai teknisesti vaikeille paikoille rakentaminen maksaa lisää. Pk-seudulla rakennetaan paljon valmiiseen infraan jolloin purkutyöt ovat lisäkustannus verrattuna "Green Fieldiin", jätteiden siirtokulut ovat kaukana sijaitseville kaatopaikoille hitaassa liikenteessä korkeammat kuin muualla. Pk-seudun autojen pysäköintitalojen rakentamisinto tuo HS:n muutaman päivän ikäisen jutun mukaan 400 euroa neliölle lisää, kallioon louhinta tai savimaalle pakastaminen ja paaluttaminen on arvokasta hommaa myös. Näitä ei tehdä siellä missä rakentamispaikkoja on vara valita ja jättää suosiolla vanhat joenpohjat puistomaiksi.


On totta että Helsingissä asuntojen rakentamisen kustannuksia  nostavat maanpuhdistus ja purkutyöt, jos rakennetaan entisille teollisuus- tai satama-alueille. Mutta neitseellisellä maalla kuten Sipoossa, tai useimmiten  Espoossa tai Vantaalla eroa johonkin muuhun kaupunkiin ovat pienemmät. On otettava huomioon myös se seikka että monessa muussakin kaupungissa rakennetaan asuinalueita entisille muusta käytöstä poistuville alueille. Työvoimapulakin koskettaa koko Suomea jos rakennetaan paljon. Jos rakennetaan vain vähän, niin työvoimasta on ylitarjontaa muualla Suomessa mikä alentaa kustannuksia, mutta en luovu väitteestäni että Helsingissä ilma asuntojen hinnoissa johtuu pääasiassa liian pienestä tonttitarjonnasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi:ssä on myös mittausominaisuus.


Samaten Eniron karttapalvelussa. Osoite on http://kartat.eniro.fi/

----------


## kaakkuri

> On totta että Helsingissä asuntojen rakentamisen kustannuksia  nostavat maanpuhdistus ja purkutyöt, jos rakennetaan entisille teollisuus- tai satama-alueille. Mutta neitseellisellä maalla kuten Sipoossa, tai useimmiten  Espoossa tai Vantaalla eroa johonkin muuhun kaupunkiin ovat pienemmät. On otettava huomioon myös se seikka että monessa muussakin kaupungissa rakennetaan asuinalueita entisille muusta käytöstä poistuville alueille. Työvoimapulakin koskettaa koko Suomea jos rakennetaan paljon. Jos rakennetaan vain vähän, niin työvoimasta on ylitarjontaa muualla Suomessa mikä alentaa kustannuksia, mutta en luovu väitteestäni että Helsingissä ilma asuntojen hinnoissa johtuu pääasiassa liian pienestä tonttitarjonnasta.


Tonttitarjonta on aina kunnallispolitiikan seurausta kaavamonopoliSuomessa. Mutta se ei taida enää otsikon aiheeseen paljoa kuulua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakentamalla "kantakaupunkeja" kauas keskustan ulkopuolelle kuten Vantaan Kartanonkoskelle...


Kartanonkoski EI ole kantakaupunkia, ainoastaan kivannäköinen lähiö. Juuri sen vuoksi  kuten kirjoitit  kun siellä ei ole mitään palveluita. Eli ei mitään, minkä vuoksi lähdetään kaupungille. Jos Östersudomissa, ei ÖstersundomiSTA, voi mennä kaupungille, silloin sinne on rakennettu kantakaupunkia.

Kartanonkoskelta voi työntää lastenvaunut kauppakeskukseen, mutta silloin ei ole menty kaupungille, vaan kauppakeskukseen. Ja onhan siinä ympärillä vaikka mitä, mutta ei mitään oikeasti lastenvaunuetäisyydellä. Sillä Jumbokin on sen verran kaukana, että vain rivakimmat viitsivät ne kärryt sinne työntää.




> Lisäksi näiden koristeellisten kerrotalojen rakentamiseen on uponnut yhtä paljon rahaa per neliömetri kuin johonkin rivarinpätkään joten tyypillinen suomalainen asunnonostaja ostaa mielummin asunnon siitä rivarista että saa oman pihan, ja siksi asunnot kantakaupunkimaisissa lähiöissä menevät huonosti kaupaksi.


Ei välttämättä. Koistisen ja Tuorilan tutkimuksen perusteella (_Millainen olisi hyvä elinympäristö? Kuluttajatutkimuskeskuksen julkaisuja 9/2008._) kaikki ihmiset eivät halua pientaloihin, vaan hyvien palveluiden ääreen ja autosta riippumattomiksi. Siksi kantakaupungin kerrostaloasunnot ovat huomattavasti kalliimpia kuin peltojen omakotitalot.




> Asuntojen hinta pk-seudun eri alueilla muodostuu niin monista seikoista koska se kiinteistövälittäjien hokema "sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti" kertoo syyn mutta ei kaikkia taustoja. Oikeasti hinta muodostuu sijainneista eri hyödynnettäviin tekijöihin. Sijainti keskustaan nähden on yksi tekijä...


Olet aivan oikeassa. Tämä vaan pitäisi ymmärtää myös kaavoituksessa ja liikennejärjestelmässä. Jos niitä hyödynnettäviä tekijöitä kaavoitetaan ja rakennetaan uusien asuntojen lähelle, uuden asunnon sijainti paranee, vaikka se olisi niinkin kaukana H:gin keskustasta kuin Östersundom. Ja pitää ymmärtää, että lähellä ei ole vain kilometrejä, vaan miten vaivattomaksi matka jonnekin koetaan. Jos autolla on vaivattomampi ajaa Östersundomista Jumboon (on kuulemma landbolaisten lähikauppa) kuin päästä jollain konstilla 600 metrin päähän Siwaan, silloin se Siwa ei ole lähellä.




> Pikaraitiotie kuulostaa sikäli houkuttelevalta vaihtoehdolta mutta odottaisin ensin kokemuksia esim Kruunuvuorenrannasta/Laajasalosta. Östersundomin raideyhteys voisi olla Jokerin kanssa yhteenkytketty pikaraitiotie, tai käytännössä jos pikariraitiotihen pädytään, se olisi ainoa vaihtoehto ainakin aluksi.


Laajasalon ajetaan varmasti ratikalla ennemmin kuin kukaan asuu uusissa taloissa Östersundomissa. Tärkeintä olisi tietenkin, että Laajasaloon pääsee ratikalla ennen kuin Östersundomin kaavoituksessa on tehty peruuttamattomia ratkaisuja.




> Koska metro voidaan rakentaa maanpäällisenä niin asemia voi rakentaa sillekin useampi kuin maanalaisissa keskustaolosuhteissa. Metro voisi  niiissä maisemissa muistuttaa enemmän Oslon metroa Holmenkollenin alueella tai Göteborgin pikaraitiotetä. Niissä asemat ovat hyvin riisuttuja, mutta kulku laitutreille on melkein aina kevyen liikenteen tunnelia tai siltaa pitkin.


Helsingin metrollahan on tiheimmin asemia kantakaupungissa. Se johtuu vain siitä, että kantakaupunki on ainoa paikka, jossa kerrosalaa on rakennettu niin paljon, että metrossa on mitään mieltä.  

Mutta meidän kielenkäytössämme edellä kuvailemasi metro on pikaratikka.  :Smile:  Oslon tapaan metroa ei meillä voi tehdä, kun vaunut ovat liian pitkiä, kaarteet liian loivia ja joku haluaa junista kuljettajatkin pois. Olen jo vuosia sitten sanonut, että HKL:n metroa voisi ja pitäisi kehittää sellaiseksi, että se sopii seudulle paremmin kuin nykyinen. Onhan niitä kehitystarpeita tässäkin ketjussa kuvailtu. Mutta aivan päinvastaiseen suuntaan on päätetty mennä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei välttämättä. Koistisen ja Tuorilan tutkimuksen perusteella (_Millainen olisi hyvä elinympäristö? Kuluttajatutkimuskeskuksen julkaisuja 9/2008._) kaikki ihmiset eivät halua pientaloihin, vaan hyvien palveluiden ääreen ja autosta riippumattomiksi. Siksi kantakaupungin kerrostaloasunnot ovat huomattavasti kalliimpia kuin peltojen omakotitalot.


Kantakaupungissakin on heittoja, esim Kalliossa, Hermannissa ja Vallilassa asunnnot ovat  paljon edullisempia kuin muissa kaupunginosissa, joissain tapauksissa ihan lähiötasoa. Niissä kaupunginosissa joissa asunnot ovat kalliit myös ympäristön rauhallisuus ja alueen "yleinen arvostus" joka on tyypillinen yleismaailmallinen urbaani ilmiö vaikuttaa hyvin paljon hintaan. 




> Helsingin metrollahan on tiheimmin asemia kantakaupungissa. Se johtuu vain siitä, että kantakaupunki on ainoa paikka, jossa kerrosalaa on rakennettu niin paljon, että metrossa on mitään mieltä.  
> 
> Mutta meidän kielenkäytössämme edellä kuvailemasi metro on pikaratikka.  Oslon tapaan metroa ei meillä voi tehdä, kun vaunut ovat liian pitkiä, kaarteet liian loivia ja joku haluaa junista kuljettajatkin pois. Olen jo vuosia sitten sanonut, että HKL:n metroa voisi ja pitäisi kehittää sellaiseksi, että se sopii seudulle paremmin kuin nykyinen. Onhan niitä kehitystarpeita tässäkin ketjussa kuvailtu. Mutta aivan päinvastaiseen suuntaan on päätetty mennä.


Helsingin metrossa ainoa seikka joka hankaloitta kevyempää rakentamista Östersundomin kaltaisiin neitseelisiin olosuhteisiin on automaattiajo. Ilmeisesti on tehty päätös että joka asemalle tulee turvaovet, ja se tekee automaattimetrojen asemista suht kalliit. Jos noita turvaovia pystyttäisiin välttämään kaukaisemmilla ja vähemmän kuormitetuila asemilla niin sitäkään ongelmaa ei olisi. Automaattiajo itsessään ei ole muuta kuin yhdenlainen opastin- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmä, jollainen jouduttaisiin joka tapauksessa rakentamaan, myös mahdollisessa pikaraitiotie -casessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kantakaupungissakin on heittoja, esim Kalliossa, Hermannissa ja Vallilassa asunnnot ovat  paljon edullisempia kuin muissa kaupunginosissa, joissain tapauksissa ihan lähiötasoa. Niissä kaupunginosissa joissa asunnot ovat kalliit myös ympäristön rauhallisuus ja alueen "yleinen arvostus" joka on tyypillinen yleismaailmallinen urbaani ilmiö vaikuttaa hyvin paljon hintaan.


Ei taida Kallio enää kuulua tuohon joukkoon. Eikä Vallilakaan ainakaan kauan. Muistaakseni Kallio on jo liki Töölön hintatasoa.

Tuo urbaani miljöö on hyvinkin arvostettua. Helsingissä on minun mielestäni se ongelma, että sitä ei ehkä ole tarpeeksi. Saattaisi ne hinnat siitä tulla alaskin, jos tavoite päästä tuollaiseen käsiksi olisi useammalle saavutettavissa. Kantakaupunkiin ja sen ympäristöön pitäisi mielestäni suunnitella pelkästään korttelikaupunkia kantakaupunkiperiaatteella. Ja tuollaiset kantakaupunkisuunnitelmat näinkin pitkälle kuin Öst... Itäsalmeen toisi myös monille kaupunkiin haluaville tarpeeksi urbaanin ympäristön. Rauhallisuutta saadaan mm. toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä ja alueen keskellä olevilla autoista vapailta tai vähäautoisilta alueilta. Esimerkiksi Vallilassa kiila Sturenkadun, Teollisuuskadun ja Mäkelänkadun sisällä käy loistavasti esimerkiksi. Samoin Torkkelinmäki. Molemmat on vilkkaiden teiden ja kaupunkiympäristöjen ympäröimiä, mutta rauhallisia, joissa on viihtyisää istua sisäpihalla tai puistoissa. Tuollaisia alueita pitäisi saada enemmänkin. Näiden ympärillä voi olla vaikka kuinka halpaa massatuotantoa tahansa, mutta se itse alue antaa säväyksensä viihtyvyyteen (nimim. kantakaupungin rumimmassa talossa, mutta kivalla alueella viihtynyt).




> Automaattiajo itsessään ei ole muuta kuin yhdenlainen opastin- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmä, jollainen jouduttaisiin joka tapauksessa rakentamaan, myös mahdollisessa pikaraitiotie -casessa.


Automaattinen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ei ainakaan minun ymmärtääkseni tarkoita, etteikö kuitenkin voitaisi siirtyä manuaaliseen käyttöön. Hankintahintaa vain on enemmän ja ovetkin joudutaan siihen päälle kustantamaan. Itse näkisin automaattimetron kehittämisen (upgrading by downgrading  :Smile: ) olevan oikeastaan yhtä paljon mahdollista myös uuden kulunvalvontajärjestelmän ja laituriovien jälkeen. Junien ja asemien lyhennyskin olisi tehty valmiiksi. Mutta uusien vaunujen ja tekniikoiden tilaaminen tarkoittaa sitä, että kokonaisuudessa kevyempään malliin siirtyminen vie enemmän aikaa, koska kuitenkaan ei haluta uutta tekniikkaa ruveta heti vaihtamaan.

Ja kyllä. Myös pikaraitiotie saattaa toteutua kulunvalvontajärjestelmän kanssa. Mutta millaisen? Kymmeniä miljoonia halvemman ja häiriöttömämmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin metrossa ainoa seikka joka hankaloitta kevyempää rakentamista Östersundomin kaltaisiin neitseelisiin olosuhteisiin on automaattiajo.


Suuri kaarresäde, täydellinen eristämisen vaatimus virtakiskon vuoksi, loivat nousut. Siinä ongelmaa myös neitseelliseen maastoon kuljettajallakin, koska se maasto ei ole aavikkoa. Östersundomin keskeinen ongelma on, että rakennuskelpoiset alueet ovat siellä hajallaan, eivät yhtenä pötkönä tai tasaisesti kaikkialla niin, että metroradan voi rakentaa mihin suuntaan haluaa.




> Jos noita turvaovia pystyttäisiin välttämään kaukaisemmilla ja vähemmän kuormitetuila asemilla niin sitäkään ongelmaa ei olisi.


Ei ne laituriovet sinänsä kalliit ole, mutta kun ne eivät toimi meidän talvessa, niin sellaisesta asemasta tulee kallis, jossa on oltava laituriovet. Ja niin olen käsittänyt, että jos ei ole kuljettajia, sitten on laituriovet, sen verran päivittäistä on jonkun hyppiminen raiteille.




> Automaattiajo itsessään ei ole muuta kuin yhdenlainen opastin- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmä, jollainen jouduttaisiin joka tapauksessa rakentamaan, myös mahdollisessa pikaraitiotie -casessa.


Raitiotietä ajetaan näkemäohjauksessa nopeuteen 70 km/h  saksalaisten sääntöjen mukaan. Metroissa opastin- ja kulunvalvonta tarvitaan hitaammissakin nopeuksissa siksi, ettei tunnelissa näe kaarteen taakse. Eikä raitiotien turvalaite avoradalla ja kuljettajattoman metron ohjausjärjestelmä ole ollenkaan sama asia. Kuljettajattomuuden lisähinta näyttää maksavan 4 M/km (Helsingin hankinta). Kuljettajallinen avorata rakennettuna maaseudulle maksaa 5 M/km.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Ei taida Kallio enää kuulua tuohon joukkoon. Eikä Vallilakaan ainakaan kauan. Muistaakseni Kallio on jo liki Töölön hintatasoa.


Juuri asuntokauppoja hieroneena voisin todeta, että asianlaita on juuri näin. Asuntojen hintataso Kalliossa on hyvin pitkälti samaa luokkaa kuin vastaavankokoisten asuntojen Töölössä. Vallilla on omien havaintojeni mukaan näitä kahta marginaalisesti halvempi, mutta kyse on varsin pienestä erosta jos verrataan esim. Kallion ja Itä-Pasilan hintaeroon (saatika sitten Kallion hintatason eroa lähiöihin).

----------


## teme

> Raitiotietä ajetaan näkemäohjauksessa nopeuteen 70 km/h  saksalaisten sääntöjen mukaan.


Itäväylällä voi olla oikeasti edessä. Kehä III - Itäkeskus on noin 5,5 km, nopeusrajoitus 60-80km/h, eli miksei 70km/h ratikalla. Pysäkkejä ehkä neljä (koko väli ei ole käytännössä asuttua jatkossakaan) eli yhteensä 7 min? Ratikkaa 50km/h keskinopeudella.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Östersundomin keskeinen ongelma on, että rakennuskelpoiset alueet ovat siellä hajallaan, eivät yhtenä pötkönä tai tasaisesti kaikkialla niin, että metroradan voi rakentaa mihin suuntaan haluaa.


Jos lähiöt nousevat ripotellen, niin kuvittelisin että 2-haarainen rata tai silmukka peittäisi aika hyvin. Aika jyrkkiin mutkiin metrokin taipuu jos verta Otaniemen mutkaa. 




> Ei ne laituriovet sinänsä kalliit ole, mutta kun ne eivät toimi meidän talvessa, niin sellaisesta asemasta tulee kallis, jossa on oltava laituriovet. Ja niin olen käsittänyt, että jos ei ole kuljettajia, sitten on laituriovet, sen verran päivittäistä on jonkun hyppiminen raiteille.


Ilmeisesti se on suomalainen kansanluonne joka vaatii. Köpiksessähän laituriovia ei ole kaikilla maanpällisillä asemilla. 




> Raitiotietä ajetaan näkemäohjauksessa nopeuteen 70 km/h  saksalaisten sääntöjen mukaan. Metroissa opastin- ja kulunvalvonta tarvitaan hitaammissakin nopeuksissa siksi, ettei tunnelissa näe kaarteen taakse.


Ruotsissa taas raitiotiellä saa ajaa vain 60 km/h  näkemäohjauksella. 




> Eikä raitiotien turvalaite avoradalla ja kuljettajattoman metron ohjausjärjestelmä ole ollenkaan sama asia. Kuljettajattomuuden lisähinta näyttää maksavan 4 M/km (Helsingin hankinta). Kuljettajallinen avorata rakennettuna maaseudulle maksaa 5 M/km.


Jokeri raitiotieksi muutettuna maksaa n 8 M/km, Jokerin sivujen mukaan.

Eilisessä hesarissa oli eri ratahankkeiden kustannusarvioita ja sen mukaan Östersundomin metro maksaisi n 80 miljoonaa. (vrt tunneliin kokonaan rakennettava länsimetro n 10 kertaa enemmän). Pituutta Östersundomin metrolla olisi jotain 6 km, eli karkeasti metrorataa itään syntyisi 13 M /km. Uutta metrorataa tarvitsisi rakentaa vain Mellunmäestä eteenpäin, kun taas pikaraitiotie jouduttaisiin vetää Itäkeskukseen asti, tehden n 4 km lisää pituutta pelkälle perusradalle, ilman haaroja. 

Oletetaan että molempiin ratkaisuihin sisältyy tarvittavat viimeisimmän huudon mukaiset turvajärjestelyt. Metro ja raitiotie maksaisivat siis kumpikin 80 M. Oletetaan että raitiotien kustannuksista voi tiputtaa pois tunneleita ja pitkiä siltoja joita Jokerissa on muutama, mutta samantasoisia ratojen on muuten oltava. Silti ollaan hyvin samoissa lukemissa. Kuvittelisin että jos metroon pistettäisiin pari kymppiä lisää niin rataa saataisiin vietyä lähemmäs asukkaita. 

Raitiotien etu on lähinnä se etä Porvoontien varrelle saadaan yksi raideyhteys lisää, ja vaihdoton yhteys Jokerin reitille. Metron etu taas vaihdoton ja nopeampi yhteys keskustaan.  Hintaeroa metron haitaksi maksimissan 50 M kaiken kaikkiaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Aika jyrkkiin mutkiin metrokin taipuu jos verta Otaniemen mutkaa.



Otaniemen mutkan kaarresäde on 400 m, eli yli kymmenkertainen raitiotien minimiin verrattuna. En juuri tuolla perusteella mainostaisi metroa. Vai tarkoititko, että taipuu se enemmänkin (en ole asiantuntija)?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Otaniemen mutkan kaarresäde on 400 m, eli yli kymmenkertainen raitiotien minimiin verrattuna. En juuri tuolla perusteella mainostaisi metroa. Vai tarkoititko, että taipuu se enemmänkin (en ole asiantuntija)?


En ole minäkän asiantuntija. Rautateillä minimikaarresäde lienee 200 m luokkaa, koska esim Helsingin satamaradalla oli  Kauppatorin kohdalla niin jyrkkä mutka, ja kuvittelisin että metrojunakin taipuisi sellaiseen. Tarvitaanko oikeasti lähiöolosuhteissa sitä jyrkempiä mutkia jos rata rakennetaan ensin ja talot ja kadut vasta sen jälkeen?

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Eilisessä hesarissa oli eri ratahankkeiden kustannusarvioita ja sen mukaan Östersundomin metro maksaisi n 80 miljoonaa. (vrt tunneliin kokonaan rakennettava länsimetro n 10 kertaa enemmän). Pituutta Östersundomin metrolla olisi jotain 6 km, eli karkeasti metrorataa itään syntyisi 13 M /km. Uutta metrorataa tarvitsisi rakentaa vain Mellunmäestä eteenpäin, kun taas pikaraitiotie jouduttaisiin vetää Itäkeskukseen asti, tehden n 4 km lisää pituutta pelkälle perusradalle, ilman haaroja.


Mikäköhän juttu tuon oli, en löydä? Mutta joo, suora linja maan päällä teoriassa varmaan maksaa tuon. Käytännössä:




> Kaupunki miettii parhaillaan, jatketaanko Mellunkylän metroasemalta metroa *8,3 kilometriä* itään. Sen arvioidaan maksavan *400 miljoonaa euroa.*
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135253072397


Ja se on 8,3 km sen takia että se linja on kaikkea muuta kuin suora.

----------


## Compact

> Muuten minua häiritsee tässä Östersundom-keskustelussa (eikös se muuten ole suomeksi Itäsalmi?) se, että...


Katsoin tuoreesta puhelinluettelon kartasta ja siinä lukee selkeästi Itäsalmi.

Kummallista kun ruotsinkieliset saavat käyttää yhä edelleen kaikenlaisia kieliväännöksiä Suomen paikannimistä (Taavetti/Davidstad, Ähtäri/Etseri, Alavus/Alavo, Kitee/Kides, Lappeenranta/Villmanstrand, Hartola/Gustav Adolfs, Merikarvia/Sastmola jne.) ja se on siinä kielessä hyväksyttyä. Jos ruotsinkielinen käyttää jutuissaan suomalaista muotoa, niin varmasti pian sikäläinen kielipoliisi puuttuu asiaan. Mutta auta armias jos suomen kielinen puhuu Itäsalmesta, niin se on yht´äkkiä vuodenvaihteessa tms. muuttunut vääräksi. Ja joku (suomenkielinen) keksii ruotsinkielisiä nimiä vielä omasta päästään lisää, kuten on viime aikoina todettu: Kemijärvi/Kemiträsk ja Joensuu/Åminne. 

Kun noinkin hankalalla nimellä kuin Östersundomilla on laillinen ja vahvistettu suomenkielinen napakka nimi Itäsalmi, niin sitä pitäisi kyllä käyttää.

Mitä enemmän Itäsalmeen muuttaa supisuomenkielisiä, niin nimi vain muuttuu hankalammaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alunperin kirjoittanut HS
> 
> 
> Alunperin kirjoittanut HS.fi, 20.1.2010 
> Kaupunki miettii parhaillaan, jatketaanko Mellunkylän metroasemalta metroa 8,3 kilometriä itään. Sen arvioidaan maksavan 400 miljoonaa euroa.
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135253072397
> 
> 
> Ja se on 8,3 km sen takia että se linja on kaikkea muuta kuin suora.


Kumma juttu. Eilispäivän paperihesarissa oli koko sivun juttu pk-seudun suurista ratahankkeista ja sen mukaan Östersundomin metro maksaisi 80 milliä. Kilometrimäärää ei lukent joten sen otin ihan linnuntietä arvioiden.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kumma juttu. Eilispäivän paperihesarissa oli koko sivun juttu pk-seudun suurista ratahankkeista ja sen mukaan Östersundomin metro maksaisi 80 milliä. Kilometrimäärää ei lukent joten sen otin ihan linnuntietä arvioiden.


En kyllä löydä torstain Hesarista enkä keskiviikonkaan, omituista. Ettei olisi ollut joku muu lehti?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:21 ----------

Itse aiheesta sen verran, että jos metro maksaisikin 80 miljoonaa niin voisi tehdä vaikka sen ja pikaratikan. Itseasiassa minusta metro yhdellä asemalle yhdistettynä ratikkaan ei olisi ollenkaan huonompi vaihtoehto ja maksaisi kokonaisuudessan vähemmän kuin tuo neljän aseman metro.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katsoin tuoreesta puhelinluettelon kartasta ja siinä lukee selkeästi Itäsalmi.


Mulla ei ole ihan tarkaa tietoa mutta mulla on okin sellainen käsitys että Helsinigin kaupunki käyttäisi virallisesti vain Östersundom -nimeä. Syytä en tiedä, olisikohan siksi että jossain päin Stadia olisi toinen Itäsalmi -niminen paikka, tai että ei haluta sekoittaa sitä Itäkeskukseen, tai että Sipoolta liitetyille alueille ollaan suunnittelemassa uutta nimistöä kokonaan, ja Östersundom-nimen merkitys tulee kaventumaan tarkoittamaan vain sennimistä kartanoa, jolla ei ole koskaan ollut suomenkielistä nimeä erikseen (vai onko?).




> Kummallista kun ruotsinkieliset saavat käyttää yhä edelleen kaikenlaisia kieliväännöksiä Suomen paikannimistä (Taavetti/Davidstad, Ähtäri/Etseri, Alavus/Alavo, Kitee/Kides, Lappeenranta/Villmanstrand, Hartola/Gustav Adolfs, Merikarvia/Sastmola jne.) ja se on siinä kielessä hyväksyttyä. Jos ruotsinkielinen käyttää jutuissaan suomalaista muotoa, niin varmasti pian sikäläinen kielipoliisi puuttuu asiaan.


Tähän voin kyseistä kieltä äk:na puhuvana valistaa että näistä vain Villmanstrand on virallisesti käytössä ruotsiksi, eikä kielipoliisi puutu jos ruotsiksi käyttää suomenkielisiä nimiä noista muista. Ne ovat näiden paikkakuntien historiallisia nimiä ja poistuneet yleisestä kielenkäytöstä. Sellaiset jotka halluavat briljeerata maantiedon osaamisellaan pienemmissä piireissä (kuten allekirjoittanut) käyttää niitä tietysti yhä, mutta suurimmalle osalle nuorempaa ruotsinkielistä väestöä ne eivät sano yhtään mitään.

Eikä minun mielestäni kenenkään suomalaisen tarvitse närkästyä jos jollakin paikkakunnalla on rinnakkaisnimi ruotsiksi. Se vain todistaa sen että paikkakunnalla on ollut jonkinlainen tärkeä merkitys entisaikoina.




> Ja joku (suomenkielinen) keksii ruotsinkielisiä nimiä vielä omasta päästään lisää, kuten on viime aikoina todettu: Kemijärvi/Kemiträsk ja Joensuu/Åminne.


Missä olet tuollaisia tavannut? Kemi träsk tarkoittaa Kemin järveä, ei kaupunkia, ja Åminne on läntisellä Uudellamaalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kumma juttu. Eilispäivän paperihesarissa oli koko sivun juttu pk-seudun suurista ratahankkeista ja sen mukaan Östersundomin metro maksaisi 80 milliä. Kilometrimäärää ei lukent joten sen otin ihan linnuntietä arvioiden.


Minulle ei ole ainakaan yhtään yllätys, jos (förlåt mig, men...) *Itäsalmen* metrolle annettaisiin pienin mahdollinen hintalappu Hesarissa. Samanlaistahan siellä harrastettiin, kun Länsimetropäätös oli ovella.

Tuo kilometrimäärä ja mutkittelu siis tulee ihan puhtaasti siitä, että suoraa linjaa ei luonnonsuojelualueiden tähden voi tehdä. Tähän oman lisänsä tuo metron taipumattomuus maastokäytäviin. En tiedä, kuinka paljon kaarresäde minimissään on, mutta tuskin tuota 200 metriä. Raitiovaunulla on selkeä etu siinä, että kapeatakin maastokäytävää voi käyttää hyödyksi.




> En kyllä löydä torstain Hesarista enkä keskiviikonkaan, omituista. Ettei olisi ollut joku muu lehti?


Voi olla virhe painoserässä ja sinun versiostasi se on korjattu.




> Itseasiassa minusta metro yhdellä asemalle yhdistettynä ratikkaan ei olisi ollenkaan huonompi vaihtoehto ja maksaisi kokonaisuudessan vähemmän kuin tuo neljän aseman metro.


Eikö tämä sitten poistaisi aika paljon ratikan tarvetta ja liityntä hoidettaisiin silloin vain busseilla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En kyllä löydä torstain Hesarista enkä keskiviikonkaan, omituista. Ettei olisi ollut joku muu lehti?


Mulla on ihan selvä muistikuva että lehti oli Hesari ja päivä oli joko eilen tai keskiviikko.  Länsiväylä se ei ainakaan ole eikä Tekniikka ja Talous. Olisiko kenties ollut junissa jaettava Metro tai Vartti-lehti sitten?


t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:48 ----------




> Minulle ei ole ainakaan yhtään yllätys, jos (förlåt mig, men...) *Itäsalmen* metrolle annettaisiin pienin mahdollinen hintalappu Hesarissa. Samanlaistahan siellä harrastettiin, kun Länsimetropäätös oli ovella.


Länsimetron aluksi annettu hinta (n 450 M) oli vuoden 2005 YVA-raportista suoraan, mutta se todettiin jo aika aikaisessa vaiheesssa olevan alakantissa ja lähinnä suuntaa antava (vaihtoehtojenkin kustannukset  olivat raprtissa yhtä lailla alakantissa)

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vallilla on omien havaintojeni mukaan näitä kahta marginaalisesti halvempi, mutta kyse on varsin pienestä erosta jos verrataan esim. Kallion ja Itä-Pasilan hintaeroon (saatika sitten Kallion hintatason eroa lähiöihin).


Jos sijoitusvinkkejä pitäisi jaella, kehottaisin ostamaan asunnon juurikin Vallilasta. Helsingin työpaikkatilastoja nyt ja parinkymmenen vuoden takaa näkee, mistä on kyse. Ja Vallila ei ole mitään duunarialuetta vaan sieltä löytyy pankkeja ja esim. Duodecim. Hintataso jossain vaiheessa varmasti ylittää Töölön reilusti. Ja kaikki Pasilan kehityskin sataa Vallilankin laariin.

(Nimim. Vallilalainen jo toista vuotta. Mutta ei, en omista sieltä asuntoa, jonka hintaan pyrkisin puhaltamaan.  :Smile:  )

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:00 ----------




> En tiedä, kuinka paljon kaarresäde minimissään on, mutta tuskin tuota 200 metriä.


Metron minimikaarresäde on 100 metriä, mutta sitä ei tietenkään voi 80 km/h nopeudella käyttää. Metron kaarresädettä rajoittaa siis ensisijaisesti haluttu nopeustaso. Ei se kadunkulmiin taivu, mutta periaatteessa asemien läheisyyteen voitaisiin tehdä merkittävästi jyrkempiä kurveja. Mutta en tiedä, onko metrosuunnitelmissa linjaus optimoitu siten, että tasapainotellaan raidepituuden ja nopeustason välillä siten, että matka-aika kahden aseman välillä on lyhyin, vai linjataanko raide suoraan vain radan huippunopeuden mukaan. Manuaaliajossa turvallisuus saattaisi olla jonkinasteinen syy, mutta automaattiajolla optimointi olisi teknisesti hyvin helppo toteuttaa turvallisesti.

----------


## hmikko

> En ole minäkän asiantuntija. Rautateillä minimikaarresäde lienee 200 m luokkaa, koska esim Helsingin satamaradalla oli  Kauppatorin kohdalla niin jyrkkä mutka, ja kuvittelisin että metrojunakin taipuisi sellaiseen. Tarvitaanko oikeasti lähiöolosuhteissa sitä jyrkempiä mutkia jos rata rakennetaan ensin ja talot ja kadut vasta sen jälkeen?


Länsimetron suunnitelmassa sanotaan seuraavaa:




> *Kaarresäteet*
> 
> Kaarresäteen ohjeellinen minimiarvo on 600 metriä. Poikkeustapauksissa on sallittu 400 metrin minimisäde. Varikko- ja kääntöraiteissa minimisäde on 160 metriä.





> Ratalinja on suunniteltu vaakageometrian normaaleja suositusarvoja käyttäen lähes koko linjalla. Tapiolan ja Keilaniemen aseman välisellä osuudella kaarresäteinä on jouduttu käyttämään poikkeuksellisesti sallittavia arvoja R = 400 - 480 metriä.


Juna siis taipuu ainakin 160 m säteen kaarteelle, mutta semmoisessa ajetaan ilmeisesti hyvin hitaasti. Hitaastihan ratikkakin tietysti ajaa risteyksessä kääntyessään. Metroa ilmeisesti rakennetaan sillä ajatuksella, että geometrian takia ei tarvitse hidastella missään.

----------


## teme

> Eikö tämä sitten poistaisi aika paljon ratikan tarvetta ja liityntä hoidettaisiin silloin vain busseilla?


Ei sen enempää kuin liityntäbussi Raidejokerin tarpeen. Yhdellä asemalla liityntämatkustajia olisi paljon, liityntäyhteydestä pitäisi tehdä täsmällinen, tiheä, mukava, vaivaton... Lisäksi Itäkeskukseen ja siitä Jokerille matkustettaisiin etupäässä suoraan.

Ensimmäinen spontaani ajatukseni kun kuulin Ösundomin vaihtoehdoista oli oheinen kuva, siniset pikaratikkaa, oranssi metroa, punainen juna. Maksaa kuulemma liikaa... Väitän vaan että jos Raidejokeria ja Vallilanlaakson kiskojen osuutta ei lasketa tuo ei millään maksaa 400 miljoonaa, ei välttämättä edes niiden kanssa. Ja se mahdollinen metron jatko Söderkullaan voisi olla nopeudeltaan vielä jotenkin toimiva.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Länsimetron aluksi annettu hinta (n 450 M) oli vuoden 2005 YVA-raportista suoraan, mutta se todettiin jo aika aikaisessa vaiheesssa olevan alakantissa ja lähinnä suuntaa antava (vaihtoehtojenkin kustannukset  olivat raprtissa yhtä lailla alakantissa)


HS:n sekä monen muun saman konsernin lehden (toimittajien) politiikkaan on aika selvästi kuulunut alimman mahdollisimman hinnan ilmoittaminen ja se, että jätetään huomioimatta mahdollisia lisäkuluja, kuten automaattista kulunvalvontaa. Tämähän voi johtua toki siitä, ettei hinta-arvioita ole koskaan alunperin, ainakaan HKL:n tai Länsimetro oy:n toimesta annettu selkeinä. Tämähän näkyy yksittäisissä uutisoinneissa toki kaikkialla, on sitä nähty YLEllä ja MTV3:llakin. Mutta pääasiassa YLEn ja HS:n uutisointeja aika paljon seuranneena olen huomannut selkeän eron tavan luetella kustannuksia, etenkin Länsimetroa koskevissa uutisoinneissa.




> Metron minimikaarresäde on 100 metriä, mutta sitä ei tietenkään voi 80 km/h nopeudella käyttää.


Tarkoitinkin juuri tuota, josta Hmikko laittoi lainauksen. Eli olettamuksenani oli, ettei vauhtia juurikaan hidasteta kuin asemille. Etenkin tällaisella Itäsalmen haaralla, jossa näitä asemia ei juurikaan edes ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS:n sekä monen muun saman konsernin lehden (toimittajien) politiikkaan on aika selvästi kuulunut alimman mahdollisimman hinnan ilmoittaminen ja se, että jätetään huomioimatta mahdollisia lisäkuluja, kuten automaattista kulunvalvontaa. Tämähän voi johtua toki siitä, ettei hinta-arvioita ole koskaan alunperin, ainakaan HKL:n tai Länsimetro oy:n toimesta annettu selkeinä. Tämähän näkyy yksittäisissä uutisoinneissa toki kaikkialla, on sitä nähty YLEllä ja MTV3:llakin. Mutta pääasiassa YLEn ja HS:n uutisointeja aika paljon seuranneena olen huomannut selkeän eron tavan luetella kustannuksia, etenkin Länsimetroa koskevissa uutisoinneissa.


Länsimetron v 2005 YVA-raportissa oli automaattiohjaus otettu huomioon, ainakin raportin tekstissä. Sitäpaitsi vanhanaikainen kulunvalvonta olisi tullut uutena hankittuna maksamaan lähes yhtä paljon kuin automaattiohjaus. Länsimetron hintaa on nostanut lähinnä se että siitä on päätetty tehdä luksusmetro, kaikenlaista taidetta ja koristetta , ja että turvallisuusvaatimuksia tiukennettiin raportin julkaisemisen jälkeen, muistaakseni jossain päin maailmaa tapahtuneiden terrori-iskujen vuoksi. 




> Tarkoitinkin juuri tuota, josta Hmikko laittoi lainauksen. Eli olettamuksenani oli, ettei vauhtia juurikaan hidasteta kuin asemille. Etenkin tällaisella Itäsalmen haaralla, jossa näitä asemia ei juurikaan edes ole.


Nyt kun tiedetään että metrojunaa voi ainakin varikolla ajaa 160 m kaarresäteessä niin se ainakin todistaa, että on mahdollista rakentaa aika mutkikastakin rataa, jos halutaan että metro tulee mahdollisimman lähelle ihmisten koteja. Haittana ovat lähinnä pyörien kirskumisesta lähtevä melu, mutta eiköhän sillekin keksitä jokin ratkaisu kun kerran raitiovaunutkin ovat niin meluttomia mutkissa.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:51 ----------




> En kyllä löydä torstain Hesarista enkä keskiviikonkaan, omituista. Ettei olisi ollut joku muu lehti?


Nyt muistan että kävin eilen myös kirjastossa lukemassa lehtiä,  eli se juttu on voinut olla joko Hufvudstadsbladetissa tai Suomen Kuvalehdessä.

t.Rainer

----------


## late-

> Nyt kun tiedetään että metrojunaa voi ainakin varikolla ajaa 160 m kaarresäteessä niin se ainakin todistaa, että on mahdollista rakentaa aika mutkikastakin rataa, jos halutaan että metro tulee mahdollisimman lähelle ihmisten koteja. Haittana ovat lähinnä pyörien kirskumisesta lähtevä melu, mutta eiköhän sillekin keksitä jokin ratkaisu kun kerran raitiovaunutkin ovat niin meluttomia mutkissa.


Ei ole todistettu ainakaan vielä. Linjalla ja linjan ulkopuolella on hyvin erilaiset vaatimukset kaluston dynaamiselle käyttäytymiselle. Esimerkiksi Tukholman A32:n minimi on linjalla 25 ja varikolla 20, mutta varikolla nivelen palkeiden väliin voi aueta vaarallisia rakoja. Metelikin voi varikolla tosiaan olla eri tasoa eikä siihen liity mitenkään ratikoiden melutaso, koska vaunu on rakenteeltaan hyvin erilainen.

Foorumille kirjoitteleva metropuolen väki voinee kuitenkin valaista asiaa tarkemmin. Töölön metron yleissuunnitelman tarkistuksesta voi kuitenkin lukea minimikaarresäteen aiheuttamista hankaluuksista. Syntyy sellainen kuva, että pienempää sädettä olisi käytetty, jos se olisi realistista.

----------


## Compact

> Missä olet tuollaisia tavannut? Kemi träsk tarkoittaa Kemin järveä, ei kaupunkia, ja Åminne on läntisellä Uudellamaalla.


Matkahuollossa ja joissain RHK:n monitoreissa on tuollaisia nimiä käytetty hiljattain. RHK:ta on valistettu asian oikeasta tolasta ja niistä ne väärät nimet on nyttemmin häipyneet. MH kai käyttää edelleen mm. Gustav Adolfsia yms. hauskuuksia aikatauluhakukoneissaan ja monitoreissaan (esim. Kamppi), jos oikein muistan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ole todistettu ainakaan vielä. Linjalla ja linjan ulkopuolella on hyvin erilaiset vaatimukset kaluston dynaamiselle käyttäytymiselle. Esimerkiksi Tukholman A32:n minimi on linjalla 25 ja varikolla 20, mutta varikolla nivelen palkeiden väliin voi aueta vaarallisia rakoja. Metelikin voi varikolla tosiaan olla eri tasoa eikä siihen liity mitenkään ratikoiden melutaso, koska vaunu on rakenteeltaan hyvin erilainen.


Siis tarkoititko että Tukholmassa säde on 250 ja 200 eikä 25 ja 20?

Jos tosissaan ryhdyttäisiin alle 200 m säteillä rakentaa metroa niin sille linjalle pitäisi olla oma vaunutyyppinsä . Eikö Chicagon vanhassa silloilla kulkevassa metrossa ole niin jyrkkiä mutkia että juna näyttää pienoisrautatien junalta kun se käänty mutkassa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Länsimetron v 2005 YVA-raportissa oli automaattiohjaus otettu huomioon, ainakin raportin tekstissä. Sitäpaitsi vanhanaikainen kulunvalvonta olisi tullut uutena hankittuna maksamaan lähes yhtä paljon kuin automaattiohjaus.


Se oli tosiaankin vain mainintana. Ei YVA:ssa ainakaan laituriovia ollut, eikä kaikkea turvallisuustekniikasta muutenkaan. Maksaahan se maanuaaliajon kulunvalvonta lähes yhtä paljon, jos ajatellaan, että 55 M on pikkuraha. Eikös se tuon 55 miljoonaa manuaaliin verrattuna ollut? OK, tuossa konkurssissa se kyllä on pikkuraha. Sillä kyllä saisi muutakin aikaiseksi, jopa metromittakaavassa.

Tälläkin hetkellä on olemassa erilaisia käsityksiä Länsimetron hinnasta eri tahoilla. LVM mm. on arvioinut hinnaksi miljardi euroa, vaikka Länsimetro Oy taitaa pitää arvionaan noin 800 M. Mediassahan näkee vieläkin sellaista hinta-arviota kuin noin 714 M (ja HS sanoo yleensä "noin 700 M"). Tätä joko ei haluta viralliselta taholta korjata, tai sitten toimittajat ei vain jaksa tarkistaa hintaa aina uudelleen, vaan kayttää tuota arviota, joka on kohta jo kaksi vuotta vanha. Jos se, mitä Louko on sanonut, että hinta odottaessa nousee 100 M vuodessa, miksi ihmeessä hän edelleenkin marraskuun lopulla puhui 714 miljoonasta, vaikka olisi pitänyt tietenkin puhua noin 900 miljoonasta?




> Länsimetron hintaa on nostanut lähinnä se että siitä on päätetty tehdä luksusmetro, kaikenlaista taidetta ja koristetta , ja että turvallisuusvaatimuksia tiukennettiin raportin julkaisemisen jälkeen, muistaakseni jossain päin maailmaa tapahtuneiden terrori-iskujen vuoksi.


Taidetta ja koristetta ei tietääkseni olla missään vaiheessa laskettu asemien kustannuksiin. Päin vastoin, asemia on tietääkseni pyritty lähinnä riisumaan ylimääräisestä (jota ehkä kuitenkin joudutaan hankkimaan). Turvallisuusvaatimuksia ei tiukennettu, vaan niistä huomautettiin, kun ne ole jätetty alunperin huomioimatta ja laskut oli tehty 20 vuotta vanhoja määräyksiä noudattaen.




> Nyt kun tiedetään että metrojunaa voi ainakin varikolla ajaa 160 m kaarresäteessä niin se ainakin todistaa, että on mahdollista rakentaa aika mutkikastakin rataa, jos halutaan että metro tulee mahdollisimman lähelle ihmisten koteja.


Haittana on melun lisäksi mm. se, että joku 30 km/h nopeus joukkoliikenteessä ei ole kovin varteenotettava vaihtoehto vieressä kulkevalle Itäväylälle/Itäbulelle. Jotta nopeutta ei tarvitse tiputtaa tuosta 80 km/h, on kaarresäteen oltava se 480 m. Kun halutaan pienentää kaarresäde 400 metriin, pitänee nopeutta tiputtaa jonnekin 65 km/h kieppeille. Nämä pätevät siis silloin, kun ajetaan normaalin käytännön mukaisesti, ja eiköhän sille ole syy, miksi näistä ei olla poikettu. Näistä nopeuksista on jollain varmaan olemassa tarkemmat tiedot.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:45 ----------




> Siis tarkoititko että Tukholmassa säde on 250 ja 200 eikä 25 ja 20?


A32 on siis Tvärbananin raitiovaunu.




> Jos tosissaan ryhdyttäisiin alle 200 m säteillä rakentaa metroa niin sille linjalle pitäisi olla oma vaunutyyppinsä .


Jolloin kannattaa jo tosissaan harkita koko metron korvaamista raitiotiellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Matkahuollossa ja joissain RHK:n monitoreissa on tuollaisia nimiä käytetty hiljattain. RHK:ta on valistettu asian oikeasta tolasta ja niistä ne väärät nimet on nyttemmin häipyneet. MH kai käyttää edelleen mm. Gustav Adolfsia yms. hauskuuksia aikatauluhakukoneissaan ja monitoreissaan (esim. Kamppi), jos oikein muistan?


On olemassa Kotuksen virallinen luettelo kaikista Suomen ja monen ulkomaillakin sijaitsevan paikkojen virallisisa nimistä suomeksi ja ruotsiksi, sekä merkinnät myös jos jotain nimeä käytetään nykyisin vain historiallisissa yhteyksissä. 

Mutta sekin lista elää. Jossain päin maailmaa joku valtaan noussut diktaattori päättää että nyt maan ja pääkaupungin nimi on tää  eikä tuo. Ennen oli Burma, nyt Myanmar, ennen oli Bombay, nyt se on Mumbai. Ennen Tartto oli ruotsiksi Dorpat, nyt pelkkä Tartu, jota kaikki eivät niin mielellään suvaitse käyttää. Oman polemiikkinsa on myös aiheuttanut se, että mitä nimiä on sopivaa käyttää missäkin yhteyksissä luovutetun esim Karjalan alueen paikkakunnista. 

Voisin kuvitella että Suomessa Postilla, (Itellalla siis), VR:llä, Liikennevirastolla ja Matkahuollolla on omat tulkintansa monista yksittäistapauksista.

Matkahuollon nimihakemistosta muistan että ennen vanhaan Suomen Kulkuneuvot -julkaisussa oli kaikki nuo vanhat ruotsinkieliset nimet supisuomalaisista paikoista aktiivisesti käytössä vielä 1990-luvulla, ja ihan hauska juttu sinänsä jos aikatalumonitoreissa vielä lukee niin. Sikäli ymmärrän jos bussiliikenteen kielenkäyttö  on ollut hyvin konservatiivista koska matkustajien joukossa on paljon eläkeläisiä, ehkä se jotenkin helpottaa jos pidättäydytään vanhoissa tutuissa nimissä. Ja muut oppivat siinä sivussa vähän historiaa ja maantiedettä.

Mutta toisaalta, kun tullaan digitaaliseen aikaan niin yhä vaikeammaksi tulee  matkahakuohjelmistoille löytää oikeita reittejä ja aikatauluja jos eri operaattorit käyttävät eri nimiä samoista paikoista. 

Olisiko tuo "Kemiträsk" muuten voinut johtua jostain tietojärjestelmätestauksesta, ja unohdettu sinne kummittelemaan? 

Ylläpitäjä voi siirtää nämä nimistöön ja kielenkäyttön littyvät viestit johonkin toiseen ketjuun.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:58 ----------




> Haittana on melun lisäksi mm. se, että joku 30 km/h nopeus joukkoliikenteessä ei ole kovin varteenotettava vaihtoehto vieressä kulkevalle Itäväylälle/Itäbulelle.


Eihän koko rata olisi yhtä mutkaa, vaan että on mahdollista tehdä metroonkin n 200 m säteen mutkia. 

Se että miksi ei ole tehty Helsingissä johtuu siitä että metron kaikki tähänastiset linjaukset on tehty jälkikäteen valmiiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiin, Vuosaaren pätkää lukuunottamatta, ja aina viety maanalaisena paikkohin jossa on tiivistä korttelikaupunkia. 

Kaupunki tuskin kasvaa kovin kauas enää Itäsalmen /Östersundomin jälkeen, joten siksi vois olla peruseltua rakentaa sinne perinteisen metropääteaseman sijaan esim sellainen lenkki jossa metro luikertelee taloryhmien välistä ja palvelee ihmisiä lyhyemmän kävelymatkan päässä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Eihän koko rata olisi yhtä mutkaa, vaan että on mahdollista tehdä metroonkin n 200 m säteen mutkia. 
> 
> [ ... ] 
> 
> Kaupunki tuskin kasvaa kovin kauas enää Itäsalmen /Östersundomin jälkeen, joten siksi vois olla peruseltua rakentaa sinne perinteisen metropääteaseman sijaan esim sellainen lenkki jossa metro luikertelee taloryhmien välistä ja palvelee ihmisiä lyhyemmän kävelymatkan päässä.


Metron tekijät eivät taida moista kiemurtelua niellä (metrohan on nopea!). Eristetyn metroradan luikerteleminen asuntoalueella ei muutenkaan kuulosta kovin hääviltä. Joko syntyy melkoinen estevaikutus tai sitten kallista siltaa tai tunnelia. Lenkkien siunauksellisuudesta on siitäkin täällä kirjoitettu runsaasti, viimeksi Tampereen Hervannan pikaratikan yhteydessä. Taitaapi olla niin, että jos halutaan pikaratikka, niin on syytä tehdä pikaratikka, mieluummin ilman lenkkiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eihän koko rata olisi yhtä mutkaa, vaan että on mahdollista tehdä metroonkin n 200 m säteen mutkia.


En ihan rehellisesti sanottuna näe tässä mitään järkeä. Vieressä kuitenkin kulkee tie 170, jota pitkin pääsee Itäkeskukseen ja aina kohti keskustaa. Nopeusrajoitus tuolla tiellä on suurimmaksi osaksi 60 km/h Itäkeskukseen saakka, mutta 80 km/h pätkiä sinne taitaa jäädä (Jos niitä enää on?). Ei ole muutenkaan metrolle mikään imagovoitto mutkitella metsissä, jonka jälkeen on vielä kolme asemaa ennen Itäkeskusta. Ja tämä kaikki sen vuoksi, että saadaan yksi (!) asema palvelemaan koko aluetta bussiliityntöineen. Lisäksi alueelle ei voida rakentaa yhtä isoa keskusta, jolloin matkat metroasemalle käy tavallista suuremmalle osalle liitynnällisiksi. Tämä ei vastaa sitä palvelutasoa, joka Helsingissä pitäisi olla.

Tuo Temen ehdotus siitä, että olisi sekä metro että ratikka, ei mielestäni myöskään ole hyvä, sillä luulisin sen tuovan alueelle jo ylitarjontaa. Lisäksi hinta yhden aseman metrolle olisi aivan kohtuuton, jos kerran raitiovaunukin pitäisi rakentaa. Tuo etu ylipäätänsä Itäkeskukseen, johon varmasti huomattava osa matkoista suuntautuu, on ratikkaan nähden suorastaan huono. Siitä huolimatta, vaikka vaihto täytyy keskustaan mennessä tehdä.

----------


## Albert

> Katsoin tuoreesta puhelinluettelon kartasta ja siinä lukee selkeästi Itäsalmi.


Helsingissä on ihan virallisesti Östersundomin suurpiiri ja peruspiiri sekä 55. kaupunginosa nimeltään Östersundom (yksikielinen samoin kuin 59. kaupunginosa Ultuna).
Östersundom on kaavoissa ja rekistereissä, ei Itäsalmea.
Aikanaan oli postinumero 01100 Itäsalmi / Östersundom, mutta nykyään se 00890 Helsinki/Helsingfors.

----------


## Knightrider

Miksi kaikkien metrolinjojen on pysähdyttävä joka asemalla? Jos joka 3. linja kulkisi Tapiola-Itäsalmi, seuraava kolmannes joka pysäkillä Matinkylä-Mellunmäki ja viimeinen kolmannes myös joka pysäkillä pysähtyen Espoonlahti-Matinkylä-Vuosaari. Tapiola-Itäsalmi olisi pikametro, joka ohittaisi "vähemmän käytetyt" asemat kuten Joutsenpuisto, Niittykumpu (jos tulee), (ehkä) Keilaniemi, Koivusaari, Kulosaari, Siilitie, Myllypuro, (ehkä) Kontula. Vuosaaren suuntaan ja mm. Myllypuroon matkaajat voisivat vaihtaa normimetroon Itäkeskuksessa.

Pikametron idea olisi, että se ohittaisi tavalliset metrot sillä aikaa, kun nämä seisovat tasan 60 sekuntia pysäkeillään. Uudet pysäkit rakennettaisiin (ja vanhat muokattaisiin) niin, että ohittava metro voi ajaa suoraa raidetta ja laiturille ajava kääntyy vaihteessa. Eikös tietyntyyppisistä vaihteista voi ajaa suoraan vaikka kuinka kovaa?

Metro olisi jo automatisoitu ja kulkisi tarkalleen ajallaan. Asemilla pysähdyttäisiin lähes poikkeuksetta tasan 1 min, jolloin matkustajat eivät viivytä lähtöä ja ohitusasemilla ajat voisi laskea tarkkaan. Jokainen asema olisi oma tasauspysäkkinsä.

Vähemmän käytetyille asemille pääsisi korkeintaan 7,5min vuorovälillä, joka olisi ihan tarpeeksi, olisihan sekin sentään parannusta verrattuna nykyiseen 10 minuuttiin haara-asemilla.

Jos pikametrosta haluttaisiin myös nopeampi, se vaatisi tunnelien levennystä, mutta ajan säästöä tulisi jo ohittamalla ne 8 asemaa.

----------


## Compact

> Helsingissä on ihan virallisesti Östersundomin suurpiiri ja peruspiiri sekä 55. kaupunginosa nimeltään Östersundom (yksikielinen samoin kuin 59. kaupunginosa Ultuna).
> Östersundom on kaavoissa ja rekistereissä, ei Itäsalmea.
> Aikanaan oli postinumero 01100 Itäsalmi / Östersundom, mutta nykyään se 00890 Helsinki/Helsingfors.


Noistahan me emme piittaa. Kuten sanottua, Matkahuolto ja Linja-autoliitto käyttää Hartolastakin muotoa Gustav Adolfs. Miksi siis suomenkieliset olisivat selkärangattomia kun eivät ruotsinkielisetkään luovu parisataa vuotta sitten käytetyistä vanhoista nimistään.

Suomenruotsalaisen logiikan mukaan se on nyt suomeksi maailman tappiin asti Itäsalmi.

Muuten: MH ilmeisesti esittää, jos on tarve, Östersundomin suomeksi Itäsalmena. Ihan oman logiikkansa vuoksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi kaikkien metrolinjojen on pysähdyttävä joka asemalla?


Tästä on keskusteltu metro-osastolla. Ohituspaikkojen käyttäminen tekee hommasta mutkikasta ja häiriöherkkää (vrt. Suomen rataverkko) ja etu Helsingin kokoisessa systeemissä on aika rajallinen kustannuksiin nähden. Pikalinjoja on käytössä esim. New Yorkin subwayssa, mutta siellä käsittääkseni pikalinjoilla on kokonaan omat raiteet.

----------


## teme

> Miksi kaikkien metrolinjojen on pysähdyttävä joka asemalla?


Siksi että se yrittää olla saman aikaan ratikka ja pikajuna, ja epäonnistuu kummassakin. Asemia on aivan liian tiheässä, niistä tehdään lyhyitä jotta kustannukset ei täysin karkaisi käsistä, ja lyhyillä junilla pitää liikennöidä niin tiheään että rata on täynnä eli pikavuorot eivät mahdu. Tässä ketjussa aiemmin ehdotettu asemien poisto on lähes välttämätöntä jos metroa ihan vakavissaan aiotaan liikennöidä edes Söderkullaan, Porvoosta puhumattakaan. Pysähdykset syö nopeuden.

Logiikka minun ehdotuksessani on nimenomaan tämä, kustannuslogiikka taas tämä: Sovitaan että metrorata maksaa 25Me/km ja asemat 25Me kpl. Kyllä, yksinkertainen sivulaituri ei maksa tuota, mutta kun siihen asemalle täytyy tehdä muulle liikenteelle alikulut, tasonvaihdot matkustajille, jne. niin se makaa. Sovitaan että korkeatasoinen pikaratikka maksaa 8Me/km. Eli yhden aseman hinnalla tekee noin kolmen kilometriä pikaratikkaa, ja tästä seuraa että on halvempaa tehdä vaikka metro 2km asemävälillä ja rinnakkaisella pikaratikalla (43,5Me/km) kuin metro kilometrin asemavälillä (50Me/km). Ja se pikaratikka hoitaa samalla liitynnän halvemmalla kuin bussit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän koko rata olisi yhtä mutkaa, vaan että on mahdollista tehdä metroonkin n 200 m säteen mutkia.


HKL:n metro ei todellakaan taivu kaupallisessa liikenteessä 200 metrin säteisiin. Ei edes laiturin päässä. Metrojunan nopeus laiturin alkupäässä on runsas 50 km/h. Jarrutus alkaa 80 km/h nopeudesta 170 m ennen laiturin alkupäätä. Jos siinä olisi 200 metrin kaarresäde, sivuttaiskiihtyvyys olisi yhtä kova kuin hätäjarrutuksessa. Käytännössä seisovat kaatuisivat ja ulkokaarteen puolella istuvat liukuisivat penkeiltään lattialle.

Liikenteessä käytettävä nopeus ei ole kiinni siitä, millä nimellä junaa nimitetään, vaan raiteen geometriasta. Ei ole mitään mieltä tehdä metron hinnalla raitiotien geometriaa. Jos tehdään, sellaisen metron suorituskyky on täsmälleen sama kuin samanlaiselle geometrialle tehdyllä ratikalla. Mutta pysäkit vaan ovat 100 kertaa kalliimpia metrolla kuin ratikalla.




> Eli yhden aseman hinnalla tekee noin kolmen kilometriä pikaratikkaa, ja tästä seuraa että on halvempaa tehdä vaikka metro 2km asemävälillä ja rinnakkaisella pikaratikalla...


Aivan. Sillä tavalla syntyy se kahden nopeuden metro, jota Knightrider kaipasi. Samaa logiikkaa tulee Itäsalmessa soveltaa myös Helsingin keskustan suuntaan. Itäsalmen metron hinnalla sinne rakentaa ratikan ja sille ratikalle yhteyden keskustaan saakka. (En ole tätä laskenut, vaan tämä on hihasta heristetty arvio.)

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> ..Sillä tavalla syntyy se kahden nopeuden metro, jota Knightrider kaipasi. Samaa logiikkaa tulee Itäsalmessa soveltaa myös Helsingin keskustan suuntaan. Itäsalmen metron hinnalla sinne rakentaa ratikan ja sille ratikalle yhteyden keskustaan saakka. (En ole tätä laskenut, vaan tämä on hihasta heristetty arvio.)


Siinä olisi paras ratkaisu, vaan tuskin aletaan nyt asemia sulkemaan ja pikaratikkaa Espoon ja Porvoon välille tekemään, mutta onko nykyisissä suunnitelmissa minkäänlaista metron nopeuttamista? Vai onko tarkoitus matkustaa yhtä hitaasti, joillain osuuksilla jopa hitaammin kuin U-linjoilla, joilla matkustusmukavuus ja istumapaikat ovat paremmat?

----------


## Timppak

> HKL:n metro ei todellakaan taivu kaupallisessa liikenteessä 200 metrin säteisiin. Ei edes laiturin päässä. Metrojunan nopeus laiturin alkupäässä on runsas 50 km/h. Jarrutus alkaa 80 km/h nopeudesta 170 m ennen laiturin alkupäätä. Jos siinä olisi 200 metrin kaarresäde, sivuttaiskiihtyvyys olisi yhtä kova kuin hätäjarrutuksessa. Käytännössä seisovat kaatuisivat ja ulkokaarteen puolella istuvat liukuisivat penkeiltään lattialle.


Oletko Antero koskaan kuullut nopeusrajoituksesta? Ei ne ratikatkaan aja niihin 40m mutkiin kuuttakymppiä, vaan nopeutta rajoitetaan. Sama on mahdollista myös metrolla, niin ihmeelliseltä kuin se saattaa kuulostaakin. 200 metrin kaarteeseen voidaan ajaa noin 40-50 km/h, eikä se montaa sekuntia hidasta metroa jos sillä ajetaan muutamassa tiukassa paikassa hieman hitaammin kunhan suurin osa matkasta ajetaan 80 km/h. 

Noita 200m kaarteita on nykyiselläkin metroverkolla aika monessa kohtaa, esimerkiksi vaihteissa ja kummasti ne metrot niistä kulkevat ihmiset kyydissään ihan päivittäin eivätkä ne ihmiset siellä kaatuile eivätkä liu lattialle Nopeuskin on vaihteissa onnistuttu rajoittamaan 35km/h kuljettaessa poikkeavalle raiteelle. Muutamalla asemalla ne vaihteet on vielä sijoitettu ihan siihen laiturin päähän. Ihmeellistä eikö totta? 

Harvemmin ulkokaarteen puolella istuvat matkustajat lattialle liukuvatkaan, lähinnä veikkaisin näin lukiopohjalta että ne sitä ulkokaarteen puoleista seinää vasten saattaisivat painaitua jos ajetaan liian kovaa mutkaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siinä olisi paras ratkaisu, vaan tuskin aletaan nyt asemia sulkemaan ja pikaratikkaa Espoon ja Porvoon välille tekemään, mutta onko nykyisissä suunnitelmissa minkäänlaista metron nopeuttamista?


Ei tarkoitus kai kuitenkaan ole ratikka Espoon ja Porvoon välillä, vaan nimenomaan se metro (juna) olisi sillä välillä ja ratikka muilla väleillä. Mutta tosiaan, tuskinpa sellaiseta mitään tulisi. Sillähän parannettaisiin joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä ihan liikaa, ja se ei Helsingin politiikkaan sovi.

Luultavasti ei ole tarkoitus nopeuttaa metroa, vaan mennä tuolla 80 km/h hamaan tulevaisuuteen saakka. Tunneleissa sitä nopeutta ei kuitenkaan noin vain nosteta, vaan silloin  kannattaa alkaa jo puhumaan uudesta tunnelista. Asemien sulkeminen tuskin myöskään käy päinsä. Nythän metroa jo pidetään (muistaakseni) parhaana liikennevälineenä, olkoonkin, että bussiliitynnän jälkeen täytyy vielä lisätä matka-aikaa odottaen, jos nyt joku sieltä Siilitien tai Kulosaaren autiolta metroasemalta sattuu tulemaan.

Mutta tuo ratikka ja nopea metro olisi aika kova juttu! Ratikalla voisi olla parikin rinnakkaista reittiä kohti länttä, Roihuvuoren ja Erätorin kautta Herttoniemessä sekä Herttoniemestä keskustaa kohti Kalasataman ja Laajasalon kautta. Tällöin hiljaiset asemat jäisi metrolle tarpeettomiksi ja palvelu tulisi täytetyksi huomattavasti paremmin ratikoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mutta onko nykyisissä suunnitelmissa minkäänlaista metron nopeuttamista?


Ei. Käytännössä on suunnitteilla metron hidastamista kuljettajattomalla ajolla, jossa pysäkkiajat pitenevät nykyisistä.




> Oletko Antero koskaan kuullut nopeusrajoituksesta? Ei ne ratikatkaan aja niihin 40m mutkiin kuuttakymppiä, vaan nopeutta rajoitetaan.


Etkö ymmärtänyt, mitä kirjoitin:



> Liikenteessä käytettävä nopeus ei ole kiinni siitä, millä nimellä junaa nimitetään, vaan raiteen geometriasta. Ei ole mitään mieltä tehdä metron hinnalla raitiotien geometriaa. Jos tehdään, sellaisen metron suorituskyky on täsmälleen sama kuin samanlaiselle geometrialle tehdyllä ratikalla.


Ehkä olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa näin:

_... Jos tehdään, sellaisella metrolla on noudatettava samoja nopeuksia ja nopeusrajoituksia kuin raitiovaunuilla, jotka ajavat samanlaista rataa. Eikä metrojuna ole yhtään raitiovaunua nopeampi.
_
Edellä oleva siis tarkoittaa sitä, että jos siinä ennen laituria on R=200 kaarresäde, niin metrojunallakin on silloin oltava sama nopeusrajoitus kuin jos olisi R=200 kaarresäde raitiotieradalla. Ja metrojunien on ajettava samalla nopeudella (yhtä hitaasti tai nopeasti) kuin raitiovaunutkin.




> Sama on mahdollista myös metrolla, niin ihmeelliseltä kuin se saattaa kuulostaakin. 200 metrin kaarteeseen voidaan ajaa noin 40-50 km/h, eikä se montaa sekuntia hidasta metroa jos sillä ajetaan muutamassa tiukassa paikassa hieman hitaammin kunhan suurin osa matkasta ajetaan 80 km/h.


Käydyssä keskustelussahan esitettiin, että metron voisi rakentaa Itäsalmeen yhtä joustavasti kuin ratikankin, mutta se olisi silti yhtä nopea kuin nykyinen metro, jossa linjaraiteella pienin kaarresäde on 400 metriä. Ja että ainakin asemien yhteydessä voisi olla 200 metrin kaarteita, kun kerran asemille tultaessa hidastetaan. Kerroin, mitä tapahtuu, jos 200 metrin kaarteista ajetaan kuten nykymetrolla, vaikka kaarre olisi juuri ennen asemaa.

Näyttää olevan vaan kovin vaikea ymmärtää, ettei metrojunalla ja raitiovaunulla ole mitään nopeuseroa. Sellaista valhetta tosin on Helsingissä viljelty 1950-luvulta lähtien.




> Noita 200m kaarteita on nykyiselläkin metroverkolla aika monessa kohtaa, esimerkiksi vaihteissa ja kummasti ne metrot niistä kulkevat ihmiset kyydissään ihan päivittäin...


Luettelepa linjaraiteen 200 metrin kaarteet! Ja kerro linjaraiteen jyrkin kaarresäde ja sen sijainti!

Matkustajien kanssa ajetaan vaihteessa poikkeavalle ainoastaan lähdettäessä Itäkeskuksesta itään ja Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa niillä vuoroilla, jotka eivät käy vaihtamassa raidetta aseman tuolla puolen. Nämä eivät todellakaan kamalasti hidasta kokonaiajoaikaa, mutta jos tällaisia hidastuksen aiheita olisi jatkuvasti, niin se alkaa jo tuntua.




> Harvemmin ulkokaarteen puolella istuvat matkustajat lattialle liukuvatkaan, lähinnä veikkaisin näin lukiopohjalta että ne sitä ulkokaarteen puoleista seinää vasten saattaisivat painaitua jos ajetaan liian kovaa mutkaan.


Oikeassa olet. Tietenkin lattialle liukujat istuvat sisäkaarteen penkeillä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Noita 200m kaarteita on nykyiselläkin metroverkolla aika monessa kohtaa, esimerkiksi vaihteissa ja kummasti ne metrot niistä kulkevat ihmiset kyydissään ihan päivittäin eivätkä ne ihmiset siellä kaatuile eivätkä liu lattialle Nopeuskin on vaihteissa onnistuttu rajoittamaan 35km/h kuljettaessa poikkeavalle raiteelle.


Tietääkseni 200 m kaarteita ei ole missään muualla kuin vaihteissa ja niistäkin lähinnä lyhyiden puolenvaihtopaikkojen vaihteissa sovitetun raideristeyksen yhteydessä. Muuten käytetään pidempiä vaihteita. Tunnet ehkä geometrian tarkemmin, mutta metronsuunnittelun käsikirja kieltää yksikäsitteisesti alle R=400 m kaarteet ja R=200 m vaihteet muissa kuin puolenvaihtopaikoissa ja yhdysraiteissa.

35 km/h rajoitusten laajamittainen käyttö tuottaisi herkästi metron, joka ei ole ratikkaa nopeampi. Linjan hännällä se voi periaatteessa olla mielekäs ratkaisu. Metron osalta on tosin elätelty toiveita jatkeista Östersundomiakin kauemmas. Paljon mainostetut käyttökustannukset myös nousisivat, jos ratageometria ei enää olisi ihanteellinen.

----------


## Timppak

> Edellä oleva siis tarkoittaa sitä, että jos siinä ennen laituria on R=200 kaarresäde, niin metrojunallakin on silloin oltava sama nopeusrajoitus kuin jos olisi R=200 kaarresäde raitiotieradalla. Ja metrojunien on ajettava samalla nopeudella (yhtä hitaasti tai nopeasti) kuin raitiovaunutkin.
> 
> Käydyssä keskustelussahan esitettiin, että metron voisi rakentaa Itäsalmeen yhtä joustavasti kuin ratikankin, mutta se olisi silti yhtä nopea kuin nykyinen metro, jossa linjaraiteella pienin kaarresäde on 400 metriä. Ja että ainakin asemien yhteydessä voisi olla 200 metrin kaarteita, kun kerran asemille tultaessa hidastetaan. Kerroin, mitä tapahtuu, jos 200 metrin kaarteista ajetaan kuten nykymetrolla, vaikka kaarre olisi juuri ennen asemaa.
> 
> Näyttää olevan vaan kovin vaikea ymmärtää, ettei metrojunalla ja raitiovaunulla ole mitään nopeuseroa. Sellaista valhetta tosin on Helsingissä viljelty 1950-luvulta lähtien.


Njoo, minä vain muistelin että TramWest ketjussa kovasti kehuttiin että ratikkaradan tiukat mutkat eivät vaikuta juuri matka-aikaan, mutta nyt tässä ketjussa annant ymmärtää että muutama mutka aseman yhteydessä tekee metrosta vallan kamalan hitaan joka suorastaan matelee etanavauhtia kuin ratikka. 

Teinpä tuossa aikani kuluksi vähän laskelmia. 200m kaarteessa suurin mahdollinen nopeus on RAMOn mukaan on 63 km/h. Laskeskelin, että jos tuollainen 200m kaarre on 200m ennen pysähtymistä, eli reilu 100m ennen laiturin päätä, niin hidastaminen 80km/h --> 60km/h ennen mutkaa hidastaa metroa asemalle tullessa kokonaiset 1,5 sekuntia ja asemalta lähtiessä noin 3s.  Laskin tuon asemalta lähtemisen laiskuuttani 1,2m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä kuten jarrutuksenkin, 0,8m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä ero on vielä hieman pienempi. 

Jos asemia on viisi kappaletta, niin ei tuo noin 15-20s hidastus kokonaisajoaikaan taida vielä tehdä metrosta ratikkamaisen hidasta?

Todennäköisesti nopeus ei kuitenkaan ole ihan tuota kuuttakymppiä, vaan 50km/h voi olla lähempänä että kaikki kalusto kivasti tuosta mutkasta kulkee ja kaarre ei tarvitse niin paljo kunnossapitoa. Tällöin tulee vielä jokunen sekunti päälle, mutta alle puolen minuutin ajoaikahidastuksesta on kyse koko pätkällä.

Tällainen geometria vaatii radalta melkoisen kallistuksen raiteeseen tuollaisessa tiukassa mutkassa 60km/h reilu 150mm, 50 kmh noin 105mm. Tällaisia kallistuksia on melko mahdoton tehdä ratikkaradalle  kun liikutaan muiden liikenneväylien seassa, jolloin nopeutta joudutaan mutkiin tiputtamaan paljon enemmän. Jossain pellolla kulkevalla ruohoradalla toki onnistuu ratikallakin, mutta siellähän tiukkoihin mutkiin ei juuri ole tarvetta.





> Luettelepa linjaraiteen 200 metrin kaarteet! Ja kerro linjaraiteen jyrkin kaarresäde ja sen sijainti!
> 
> Matkustajien kanssa ajetaan vaihteessa poikkeavalle ainoastaan lähdettäessä Itäkeskuksesta itään ja Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa niillä vuoroilla, jotka eivät käy vaihtamassa raidetta aseman ”tuolla puolen”. Nämä eivät todellakaan kamalasti hidasta kokonaiajoaikaa, mutta jos tällaisia hidastuksen aiheita olisi jatkuvasti, niin se alkaa jo tuntua.


Tässä nämä nykyiset 200m kaartet tulivatkin. Eipä niitä muita ole paitsi kesäisin siltaremonttien yhteydessä.

----------


## hylje

Ratikka ei ole metroa nopeampi -- radalla. Mutta se ei ole miksi ratikka on nopeampi. Ratikka ei ole niin paljoa hitaampi, ettei halvan ja taipuisan radan mahdollistamat lyhyet kävelymatkat ja vähäinen liityntä veisi ratikan matka-ajat metroon kiinni Espoon hajanaisessa maastossa. Liityntä on hidasta, jalankulku vielä hitaampaa. Metrolinjoja voi rakentaa vain yhden, ratikkalinjoja voi rakentaa samalla rahalla neljä. (ks. aiemmin tässä säikeessä)

Nykyinen ns. hidasratikka Helsingin kantakaupungissa on metroa nopeampi kantakaupungin alueella, jossa se palvelee. Nopeampi ratikka, joka on rakennettu nopeaksi kykenee samaan isommallakin alueella, kuten etelä- ja itä-Espoossa. Ja samantien vaikka itä-Helsingissä. 

Ja sitten asiasta toiseen..

Itä-Helsingissä muuten pikaratikkalinja tai kaksi itse asiassa _nopeuttaisivat_ matkoja keskustaan, koska lähipalvelua tarjoavat ratikat mahdollistaisivat hiljaisten väliasemien lakkauttamisen metrossa. Asemien määrä on lyhyellä, suoralla linjalla suurin nopeutta mitoittava yksittäinen tekijä. 

Ja vielä: Espoon länsipäässä metro ja ratikka molemmat alkavat olla vähän turhan hitaita. Mielestäni parhaimpia mahdollisia ratkaisuja olisi linjata Länsiväylää myötäilevä kaupunkirata (lähinnä ramppeja ja siltoja pitää rakentaa uudelleen) parilla asemalla Kauklahteen ja kenties rantaradalle asti. Vaikka metrostandardin mukaan, jos metron kanssa rinnakkaiset tunnelit kaupungissa ovat aivan liian kalliita. (Kyllä ovat!)

----------


## hmikko

> Tällainen geometria vaatii radalta melkoisen kallistuksen raiteeseen tuollaisessa tiukassa mutkassa 60km/h reilu 150mm, 50 kmh noin 105mm. Tällaisia kallistuksia on melko mahdoton tehdä ratikkaradalle  kun liikutaan muiden liikenneväylien seassa, jolloin nopeutta joudutaan mutkiin tiputtamaan paljon enemmän. Jossain pellolla kulkevalla ruohoradalla toki onnistuu ratikallakin, mutta siellähän tiukkoihin mutkiin ei juuri ole tarvetta.


Pikaratikan vauhtikaarretta ei voi eristää muusta liikenteestä, mutta metron voi? Hinnasta en sano mitään.

Jostain syystä on kuitenkin niin, että Helsingin metron suunnittelijat pitävät R = 400 metriä ehdottomana alarajana. Varmaan kansalainen voi ryhtyä kampanjoimaan tiukemman mutkan puolesta, kun hyvä laskelmakin on esittää.

----------


## Timppak

> Pikaratikan vauhtikaarretta ei voi eristää muusta liikenteestä, mutta metron voi? Hinnasta en sano mitään.
> 
> Jostain syystä on kuitenkin niin, että Helsingin metron suunnittelijat pitävät R = 400 metriä ehdottomana alarajana. Varmaan kansalainen voi ryhtyä kampanjoimaan tiukemman mutkan puolesta, kun hyvä laskelmakin on esittää.


Voi sen ratikan kaarteenkin toki eristää muusta liikenteestä, mutta silloin radan kustannukset nousevat samalle tasolle kuin metrossa, jolloin hyöty ratikasta on 0.

Metrosuunnittelijat pitävät R=400m kaarretta alarajana sille että voidaan ajaa 80km/h, ei suinkaan kiveenhakattuna metron tiukimpana kaarresäteenä. Kyllä ne metrosuunnittelijat osaavat nuo asiat itsekin laskea, ettei niitä tarvitse alkaa kansalaisten esittelemään, kun kerran käsikirjassaan viittaavat ohjeisiin joiden perusteella nuo on helppo laskea. Metrosuunnittelun käsikirjan avulla nyt ei muutenkaan voi vielä rataa kovin tarkasti suunnitella, vaan lähinnä yleissuunnitelmatasoisesti, jolloin nuo siihen painetut valmiit arvot ovat ihan hyviä nyrkkisääntöjä suunnittelijalle. Niitä arvoja kuitenkin voidaan perustellusti muuttaa jos tarvetta on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 35 km/h rajoitusten laajamittainen käyttö tuottaisi herkästi metron, joka ei ole ratikkaa nopeampi. Linjan hännällä se voi periaatteessa olla mielekäs ratkaisu. Metron osalta on tosin elätelty toiveita jatkeista Östersundomiakin kauemmas. Paljon mainostetut käyttökustannukset myös nousisivat, jos ratageometria ei enää olisi ihanteellinen.


En henk. kohtaisesti usko että metroa rakennettaisiin Sipoolta liitetyille alueille missään 200 m kaarresäteillä, mutta alunperin esitin sen ajatuksen siksi että saataisiin itse pääteasemien läheisyydessä metro lähemmäs asukkaita. Pikaraitiotiehän tekisi saman, mutta pikaraitiotie ei veisi Helsingin keskustaan kuten metro tekee. Eikä se 200 m säde ole ehdoton. En tiedä tarkkaan mikä on Tukholman vanhimman, vihreän metrolinjan kaarresäde, mutta jyrkempi se on kuin Helsingissä, koska se on rakennettu entisen raitiotien paikalle osittain. 

Itse hahmottelisin 2-haaraista metroa Sipoolta liitettyjen alueiden uusiin lähiöihin, tai sellaista joka kiertäisi lenkin. Mahdollinen metron jatke Porvooseen tai Söderkullaan taas ei tarvitsisi kulkea ollenkaan tätä hitaampaa rata avaan voisi haaratutua jo aikaisemmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Njoo, minä vain muistelin että TramWest ketjussa kovasti kehuttiin että ratikkaradan tiukat mutkat eivät vaikuta juuri matka-aikaan, mutta nyt tässä ketjussa annant ymmärtää että muutama mutka aseman yhteydessä tekee metrosta vallan kamalan hitaan joka suorastaan matelee etanavauhtia kuin ratikka.


Olet ymmärtänyt aivan oikein. Kun suunnitellaan järjestelmää, jossa keskipysäkkiväli on 500700 m ja linjanopeustaso 2530 km/h, pysäkkejä edeltävät jyrkät kaarteet eivät vaikuta merkittävästi linjanopeuteen. Mutta jos jyrkkiä kaarteita laitetaan järjestelmään, jossa linjanopeudeksi tavoitellaan vähintään 40 km/h, jyrkkien kaarteiden käyttö alkaa tuntua. Silloin ei enää ajeta pysäkivälejä koko ajan maksiminopeudella.




> Teinpä tuossa aikani kuluksi vähän laskelmia. 200m kaarteessa suurin mahdollinen nopeus on RAMOn mukaan on 63 km/h.


RAMOn 2-osassa sivulla 31 taulukko 2.6:1 antaa 50 km/h nopeudelle suositeltavaksi kaarresäteen vaihteluväliksi 300600 m. Ymmärrän hyvin, sillä 300 m:n säteellä sivuttaiskiihtyvyys on 0,64 m/s2, joka on matkustusmukavuuden kannalta siedettävä arvo. R=200 ja 63 km/h antaa 1,53 m/s2, joka ylittää seisten matkustamisen hyväksyttävän arvon. Kallistuksella kiihtyvyyttä voi alentaa, mutta sekin käy hankalaksi, jos nopeus on laskeva. Junan etu- ja takapää kun kulkevat samalla nopeudella, jolloin etupäälle kallistusta on liian vähän ja takapäälle liikaa  jos kallistetaan kaarrenopeuden keskiarvon mukaan.




> Tällaisia kallistuksia on melko mahdoton tehdä ratikkaradalle  kun liikutaan muiden liikenneväylien seassa, jolloin nopeutta joudutaan mutkiin tiputtamaan paljon enemmän. Jossain pellolla kulkevalla ruohoradalla toki onnistuu ratikallakin, mutta siellähän tiukkoihin mutkiin ei juuri ole tarvetta.


Mikä muu syy kuin asenne estää tekemästä kallistuksia raitiotieradalle? Vastaan itse: ei mikään. Ei edes radan sijainti muun liikenteen seassa. Jos rata on kadulla, radalla noudatetaan sille katuosuudelle sallittua nopeutta. Ja kadun geometria on tehty kyseisen nopeuden mukaan. Eli jos kadun nopeustaso edellyttää kallistusta, kadunpinta on kallistettu ja raide siinä mukana. 

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Pikaraitiotiehän tekisi saman, mutta pikaraitiotie ei veisi Helsingin keskustaan kuten metro tekee.


Katselin Youtuubissa ratikka-metro -vaihtoa Alvikin asemalla Tukholmassa. En ole itse paikalla käynyt enkä tiedä, miten näppärästi aikataulut täsmäävät, mutta laiturin poikki vaihtaminen vaikutti yhtäkkiä katsottuna varsin kätevältä kompromissilta, vaikka se ei tietysti suora yhteys olekaan.




> Eikä se 200 m säde ole ehdoton. En tiedä tarkkaan mikä on Tukholman vanhimman, vihreän metrolinjan kaarresäde, mutta jyrkempi se on kuin Helsingissä, koska se on rakennettu entisen raitiotien paikalle osittain.


Maailmalta varmasti löytyy monestakin paikasta paljon Helsingin rataa tiukempia metrokurveja.




> Itse hahmottelisin 2-haaraista metroa Sipoolta liitettyjen alueiden uusiin lähiöihin, tai sellaista joka kiertäisi lenkin. Mahdollinen metron jatke Porvooseen tai Söderkullaan taas ei tarvitsisi kulkea ollenkaan tätä hitaampaa rata avaan voisi haaratutua jo aikaisemmin.


Yritin etsiskellä karttoja ehdotuksista Itäsalmen uusiksi asuntoalueiksi ja raideliikenneväyliksi. Foorumillakin niitä on tainnut olla, mutta en enää löydä, enkä mitään virallisempiakaan kaavoja. Enkä nyt tarkoita tässä ketjussa ollutta linjakaaviota, vaan maantieteellistä karttaa, josta näkyisi asuntoalueet ja pysäkkien sijainnit. Tähän keskusteluun tulisi tosiaan enemmän ryhtiä, jos puhuttaisiin jostain tietyistä linjauksista, eikä vaan siitä, että mihin mikäkin väline teoriassa taipuu.

----------


## teme

Mielenkiintoista keskustelua kaarresäteistä. Pikaratikan kohdalla Östersundomissa ei kuitenkaan juuri kaarteita ole jos se kulkee Itäväylän linjaa. Metrokin Itäväylän suuntaisesti olisi suora, mutta siitä linjauksesta on ilmeisesti luovuttu. Arvaan ongelmana olevan uuden radan pituus eli kustannukset ja että metro olisi sen jälkeen kolmihaarainen, jolloin vuorovälit haaroila kasvaisivat ja lyhyiden junien kapasiteetti  voisi muodostua ongelmaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Arvaan ongelmana olevan uuden radan pituus eli kustannukset ja että metro olisi sen jälkeen kolmihaarainen, jolloin vuorovälit haaroila kasvaisivat ja lyhyiden junien kapasiteetti  voisi muodostua ongelmaksi.


Tuo useampihaaraisen radan kohdalla voi tietenkin olla ongelma kapasiteetin riittävyys jos metrolla on yhteensä 4 haaraa idässä, ja Vuosaarella on koonsa takia oltava puolet vuoroista käytössään, eli 4 minuutin vuoroväli 4-vaunuisille yksiöille. Kuitenkin Sipoon rajan päässä noustaisiin metroon pääteasemilta jolloin jokainen kyytiin tulija saisi istumapaikan 100% varmuudella, ja näin myös varmaan seuraavilla parilla asemalla. Sitten tultaisiin jo Mellunmäkeen jota ennen radat yhtyisivät ja vuoroväli olisi sama kuin Vuosaaren haarassa, eli en usko että ongelmia syntyisi niin paljon. Sipoon haaroissa vuoroväli voisi pahimmillaan olla ruuhka-aikaan 12 min, ja ruuhkan ulkopuolella ehkä 20 min, mutta jos vertaa mikä se on lähijunaliikenteen kaupunkiradoilla tai lähiöiden bussilinjoilla niin ei se mikään katastrofi olisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Olisikohan kuitenkin kehitettävissä jonkinlainen duoraitiovaunu, joka toimisi myös metrovaununa? Onhan 3,2 metriä leveä ja ainakin osalta lattiaa metrin korkuinen kulkuväline toki hyvin raskas, mutta eikös esikaupunkioloissa tuollaistakin voisi käyttää "kadulla".

Jos rataa ei tarvitse eristää kokonaan, kustannukset tipahtavat rajusti.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos rataa ei tarvitse eristää kokonaan, kustannukset tipahtavat rajusti.


Eikös tuo hoituisi ihan virroitusta vaihtamalla? Kömpelö välinehän se toisaan olisi kadulla ajettavaksi, mutta voisi ainakin jalankukijoille tehdä hyvin tasoristeyksiä asemien yhteyteen; autoille ei ehkä kannattaisi.

Käytännössähän lopputulos vastaisi Helsingin lähijunia, mutta johtuen lainsäädännön tilanteesta kaupunki saisi itse keksiä säännöt, jolla metrolle voisi tehdä tasoristeykset, ainakin jos sitä edelleen kutsuttaisiin metroksi. Vai?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katselin Youtuubissa ratikka-metro -vaihtoa Alvikin asemalla Tukholmassa. En ole itse paikalla käynyt enkä tiedä, miten näppärästi aikataulut täsmäävät, mutta laiturin poikki vaihtaminen vaikutti yhtäkkiä katsottuna varsin näppärältä kompromissilta, vaikka se ei tietysti suora yhteys olekaan.


Mahdollinen ratikkaliitynnän järjestäminen samaan tasoon metron kanssa edellyttäisi Itäkeskuksen tai Puotilan aseman rakentamista kokonaan uudestaan. Voi olla aika hankala projekti kun Itäkeskuksen on kauppakeskuksen alla ja Puotila osittain Itäväylän ja osittain muun rakennetun ympäristön alla. 




> Yritin etsiskellä karttoja ehdotuksista Itäsalmen uusiksi asuntoalueiksi ja raideliikenneväyliksi. Foorumillakin niitä on tainnut olla, mutta en enää löydä, enkä mitään virallisempiakaan kaavoja. Enkä nyt tarkoita tässä ketjussa ollutta linjakaaviota, vaan maantieteellistä karttaa, josta näkyisi asuntoalueet ja pysäkkien sijainnit. Tähän keskusteluun tulisi tosiaan enemmän ryhtiä, jos puhuttaisiin jostain tietyistä linjauksista, eikä vaan siitä, että mihin mikäkin väline teoriassa taipuu.


Se on totta. Mutta suunnitelmat tulevat varmasti elämään aika lailla vielä ja uusien lähiöiden lopullinen muoto ja sijainti selvinnee kun on valittu joukkoliikennejärestelmä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maailmalta varmasti löytyy monestakin paikasta paljon Helsingin rataa tiukempia metrokurveja.


Kyllä vain. Ensimmäisiä metroja tehtiin katuverkon mukaan kadun pinnann alapuolelle. Kaarresäteet ovat silloin samoja, kuin jos oltaisiin ratikalla katutasossa. Tällaisia ovat Pariisi, Berliini (kapeat linjat) ja Madrid, jotka tulevat esimerkkeinä mieleeni oitis. Uusi mieleen tuleva systeemi on Lontoon Docklands. Mutta ei niissä ole sitten linjanopeuskaan sen parempi kuin mihin päästään ratikalla katutasossa liikenne-etuuksin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisikohan kuitenkin kehitettävissä jonkinlainen duoraitiovaunu, joka toimisi myös metrovaununa? Onhan 3,2 metriä leveä ja ainakin osalta lattiaa metrin korkuinen kulkuväline toki hyvin raskas, mutta eikös esikaupunkioloissa tuollaistakin voisi käyttää "kadulla".
> 
> Jos rataa ei tarvitse eristää kokonaan, kustannukset tipahtavat rajusti.


Näitä metro- ja raitiotieliikenteeseen sopivia yhteiskäytövaunuja kutsutaan kombivaunuiksi eikä niiden ole pakko olla yhtä leveitä kuin metrovaunujen jos ovien alle rakennetaan kääntyvät astinlaudat laiturin ja vaunun välisen raon päälle. 

Kombivaunujen käyttöä Helsingin metrossa tekisi hankalaksi se että junien pituutta tullaan rajoittamaan automaattiajoon siirryttäessä. 

Helsingin (Ja Espoon, Kirkkonummen?) uusilla metrolinjoilla voisi olla paikallaan vaunutyyppi joka on yhtä leveä kuin nykyinen, mutta jonka kori on lyhyempi, eli juna on nivelöity useampaan osaan, ja sillä olisi lisäksi mahdollisuus käyttää ilmajohtovirroitusta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Olisikohan kuitenkin kehitettävissä jonkinlainen duoraitiovaunu, joka toimisi myös metrovaununa?


Tämä on keskusteltu foorumilla useampaankin kertaan mm. Raide-Jokerin yhteydessä. Automaattimetroon ei ilmeisesti missään tapauksessa haluta viedä kuljettajan ajamia katukelpoisia vaunuja. Lisäksi Helsingin tapauksessa laiturikorkeudesta ja vaunujen erilaisesta leveydestä johtuen seuraisi suht kallista integrointia. Metron laitureita ei käyne laskeminen, joten raitioteille tulisi perin korkeat pysäkkikorokkeet. Käytännössä raideleveydeksi tulisi kustannussyistä metron raideleveys, jolloin menetettäisiin yhteydet nykyisiin raitioteihin (ei ehkä ongelma Itäsalmessa, mutta kylläkin Jokerilla, ja jos Jokeriin on tarkoitus liittyä, niin sitten myös Itäsalmessa).

----------


## teme

> Mahdollinen ratikkaliitynnän järjestäminen samaan tasoon metron kanssa edellyttäisi Itäkeskuksen tai Puotilan aseman rakentamista kokonaan uudestaan. Voi olla aika hankala projekti kun Itäkeskuksen on kauppakeskuksen alla ja Puotila osittain Itäväylän ja osittain muun rakennetun ympäristön alla.


Siilitielle, Kulosaareen tai Kalasatamaan saisi suht näppärän vaihdon aika helposti  :Smile: 

Ihan vakavissaan, jos tuohon Ösundomin raideyhteyteen ihan oikeasti saa polttaa puoli miljardia niin tehdään vaikka näin:
- Raide-Jokeri Talosaareen
- Pokeri (Munkkivuori - Meilahti - Pasila - Kalasatama - Herttoniemi - Itäkeskus...) Östersundomiin

Tuo on jotain 60 kilometriä pikaratikkaa. Kaupan päälle tulee Raide-Jokeri, toiset kiskot Itä-Helsinkiin, Kalasataman kiskot, Munkkivuoren kiskot....

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on keskusteltu foorumilla useampaankin kertaan mm. Raide-Jokerin yhteydessä. Automaattimetroon ei ilmeisesti missään tapauksessa haluta viedä kuljettajan ajamia katukelpoisia vaunuja. Lisäksi Helsingin tapauksessa laiturikorkeudesta ja vaunujen erilaisesta leveydestä johtuen seuraisi suht kallista integrointia. Metron laitureita ei käyne laskeminen, joten raitioteille tulisi perin korkeat pysäkkikorokkeet. Käytännössä raideleveydeksi tulisi kustannussyistä metron raideleveys, jolloin menetettäisiin yhteydet nykyisiin raitioteihin (ei ehkä ongelma Itäsalmessa, mutta kylläkin Jokerilla, ja jos Jokeriin on tarkoitus liittyä, niin sitten myös Itäsalmessa).


Näin on. Ja jos homma toimmii jossain Japanissa tai Saksassa jossa väestötiheys ja suurkaupunkien raideliikenneverkkojen tiheys on toisella hehtaarilla kuin meillä, ja kansanluonne toisenlainen, eli juoppoja ja itsetuhoisesti käyttäytyviä on liikkeellä paljon vähemmän, niin meillä se ei toimi. 

Vertailukohteena voi pitää Tukholmaa. Siellä on 6 erillistä raideliikennejärjestelmää jotka eivät ole integroituja toisiinsa, vaikka raideleveys kaikilla paitsi paitsi yhdellä on sama, eikä integrointia ole edes viitsitty yrittää. Se mikä minua askarruttaa on, että miten paljon Tukholmassa joukkoliikenne menettää potentiaalisia matkustajia siksi että monet linjat ovat tynkälinjoja  ja jotka päättyvät kummallisiin paikkoihin, vai onko menetetty yhtään?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:37 ----------




> Kuusitielle, Kulosaareen tai Kalasatamaan saisi suht näppärän vaihdon aika helposti


Tarkoittanet Siilitietä etkä Kuusitietä joka on Meilahdessa?




> Ihan vakavissaan, jos tuohon Ösundomin raideyhteyteen ihan oikeasti saa polttaa puoli miljardia niin tehdään vaikka näin:
> - Raide-Jokeri Talosaareen
> - Pokeri (Munkkivuori - Meilahti - Pasila - Kalasatama - Herttoniemi - Itäkeskus...) Östersundomiin
> 
> Tuo on jotain 60 kilometriä pikaratikkaa. Kaupan päälle tulee Raide-Jokeri, toiset kiskot Itä-Helsinkiin, Kalasataman kiskot, Munkkivuoren kiskot....


Missä muuten on Talosaari?

Muuten hyvä idea, koska Pasila tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin tarvitsemaan poikittaisen nopean itä-länsisuuntaisen raideyhteyden. Toinen juttu on että milloin ja minkälaisen?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on keskusteltu foorumilla useampaankin kertaan mm. Raide-Jokerin yhteydessä. Automaattimetroon ei ilmeisesti missään tapauksessa haluta viedä kuljettajan ajamia katukelpoisia vaunuja.


Ei kuljettajaa  tietenkään käytettäisi automaattiosuudella. Ihan millaisesta raidekulkuneuvosta vaan saa automaatin.




> Lisäksi Helsingin tapauksessa laiturikorkeudesta ja vaunujen erilaisesta leveydestä johtuen seuraisi suht kallista integrointia. Metron laitureita ei käyne laskeminen, joten raitioteille tulisi perin korkeat pysäkkikorokkeet. Käytännössä raideleveydeksi tulisi kustannussyistä metron raideleveys, jolloin menetettäisiin yhteydet nykyisiin raitioteihin (ei ehkä ongelma Itäsalmessa, mutta kylläkin Jokerilla, ja jos Jokeriin on tarkoitus liittyä, niin sitten myös Itäsalmessa).


Laiturikorkeus taitaa olla noista vaikeiten ratkaistava kysymys. Pystyisiköhän telit vaihtamaan lennossa?

Osittainenkin katukelpoisuus säästää valtavasti rahaa ja toisi paljon joustavuutta.

Tekniset mahdollisuudet tehdä monimutkaisempia ratkaisuja ovat nykyään ihan toista luokkaa kuin aikaisemmin.

----------


## teme

> Tarkoittanet Siilitietä etkä Kuusitietä joka on Meilahdessa?


Niin tarkoitan, kiitos korjauksesta, korjasin viestin.




> Missä muuten on Talosaari?


Karhusaaresta länteen. Östersundomin rakennettavan alueen voi hahmottaa hyvin karkeasti näin:
Uuden Porvoontien suuntaisesti noin 5 km pitkä ja suht kapea käytävä josta haarautuu etelään Talosaareentie jonka varrella voisi myös olla asutusta. Linkataan nyt vielä kerran, katso se Visantin esitys Östersundom projektista läpi, kalvolta 14/17 löytyy alustavaa pikaraitiokaupunkia. Samoin siitä selviää hyvin metrolinjauksen vaikeus, rakennuskelpoinen maa ei ole minkään näppärän viivan varressa jos ei luonnonsuojelualueita pureta, ja tämä ei taida olla edes juridisesti mahdollista. http://www.rakli.fi/attachements/200...14-26-2486.pdf




> Muuten hyvä idea, koska Pasila tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin tarvitsemaan poikittaisen nopean itä-länsisuuntaisen raideyhteyden. Toinen juttu on että milloin ja minkälaisen?


Munkkijotain/Meilahti - Pasila ratikka on mielestäni aika selvä asia, jollei nyt Töölön metro jostain syystä nytkähdä liikkelle, kiskot on jo lähes olemasas. Samoin siitä itään Kalasatamaan saakka. Kalasatama - Itäkeskus väli on ihan henk. koht. spekulaatiota. Se voisi hyvinkin olla järkevä, en ole varma. mutta este on lähinnä se että siellä kulkee jo metrokiskot. Tämän ei tosin pitäisi olla mikään este koska niitä ei olla edes hillittömimmissäkään metrovisioissa haaroittamasssa Pasilan suuntaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Kalasatama - Itäkeskus väli on ihan henk. koht. spekulaatiota. Se voisi hyvinkin olla järkevä, en ole varma. mutta este on lähinnä se että siellä kulkee jo metrokiskot. Tämän ei tosin pitäisi olla mikään este koska niitä ei olla edes hillittömimmissäkään metrovisioissa haaroittamasssa Pasilan suuntaan.


Pasila - Itäkeskus vai Pasila - Kalasatama? Metrokioskin viimevuotisessa raideliikenneideoinnissa on muistaakseni mainittu metro Pasilasta Viikin kautta Itäkeskukseen kannattavana hankkeena. Se on sama läpyskä, jossa ollaan vetämässä metroa Tuusulaan ja ehdotetaan Espoon kaupunkiradan liikennöintiä metrolla Meilahteen...

----------


## teme

> Pasila - Itäkeskus vai Pasila - Kalasatama? Metrokioskin viimevuotisessa raideliikenneideoinnissa on muistaakseni mainittu metro Pasilasta Viikin kautta Itäkeskukseen kannattavana hankkeena. Se on sama läpyskä, jossa ollaan vetämässä metroa Tuusulaan ja ehdotetaan Espoon kaupunkiradan liikennöintiä metrolla Meilahteen...


Unohdin tuon Viikki-Pasilan. Sehän on suorastaan välttämätön kun Itämetrolta loppuu kapasiteetti  :Smile: 

Ja metrotoimiston uskottavuus kannattavuusasioissa on sitä luokkaa, että minä veronmaksajana haluan tarkat laskelmat jotka on auditoinut ulkopuolinen asiantuntija ennen kuin suhtaudun tuohon vakavasti. Ja tuo on iso ongelma, metrohanke voi ihan oikesti olla kannattava ja järkevä mutta ei Länsimetron jälkeen kukaan oikeasti usko niitä lukuja.

----------


## hmikko

> Vertailukohteena voi pitää Tukholmaa. Siellä on 6 erillistä raideliikennejärjestelmää jotka eivät ole integroituja toisiinsa, vaikka raideleveys kaikilla paitsi paitsi yhdellä on sama, eikä integrointia ole edes viitsitty yrittää. Se mikä minua askarruttaa on, että miten paljon Tukholmassa joukkoliikenne menettää potentiaalisia matkustajia siksi että monet linjat ovat tynkälinjoja  ja jotka päättyvät kummallisiin paikkoihin, vai onko menetetty yhtään?


Nythän siellä on juurikin menossa suuret integroijaiset, tosin rahoitukset ja aikataulut ovat osin auki. Saltsjöbanan integroidaan Tvärbanaan ja  Djurgårdslinjen päätyy osaksi Spårväg Cityä, joka on päätetty yhdistää Lidingöbananiin. Sikäli kun ymmärrän, niin näiden kaikkien ja Nockebybanan tekniikka tulee olemaan hyvin samankaltaista.

Jäljelle jääneiltä raitiolinjoilta katosi joitakin keskustayhteyksiä metron ja oikeanpuoleisen liikenteen myötä, mutta ilmeisesti nykyisten raitioteiden ja -kaluston kapasiteetti on aika hyvin käytössä, joten siinä mielessä ei ehkä ole 'menetetty' matkustajia. Tietty se, että onko investoitu ja kehitetty järkevästi on iso kysymys.




> Ei kuljettajaa tietenkään käytettäisi automaattiosuudella. Ihan millaisesta raidekulkuneuvosta vaan saa automaatin.


Totta kai saa, mutta ongelma syntyy rajakohdassa: kadulla ei voi ajaa automaatilla, ja katuvaunut tulisivat automaattisysteemiin sisään omaa tahtiaan, mikä mutkistaa toimintaa oleellisesti. Vuorovälinhän on tarkoitus olla varsin tiuha, eikä se kestä kovin paljon poikkeamia rytmistä.




> Pystyisiköhän telit vaihtamaan lennossa?


Tästäkin on täällä haahuiltu. Toimivia esimerkkejä on kaukoliikenteen junista. En menisi esittämään tätä puolentoista minuutin vuoroväliä suunnittelevalle automaattimetroinsinöörille.




> Osittainenkin katukelpoisuus säästää valtavasti rahaa ja toisi paljon joustavuutta.


Helsingin metroa olla kyllä kehitetty kaikin voimin päinvastaiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta jos jyrkkiä kaarteita laitetaan järjestelmään, jossa linjanopeudeksi tavoitellaan vähintään 40 km/h, jyrkkien kaarteiden käyttö alkaa tuntua. Silloin ei enää ajeta pysäkivälejä koko ajan maksiminopeudella.


Mutta eihän Ex-Sipoon metrollekaan ole tarvetta asemien välille jyrkkiä kaarteita laittaa. Ongelma on asemat itse, joiden läpi ei saa suoraa viivaa vedettyä. Kun aseman jälkeen kaarrettaisiin heti jyrkästi kohti seuraavaa, parantuisi linjaus jo huomattavasti. Loppu kaartaminen voidaan tehdä suosituskaarresätein. Sama pätisi Otaniemen asemaan: linjaus voidaan muuten pitää mahdollisimman suorana, mutta asemalle tullessa kaarretaan jyrkemmin.

Ja koska linjaus sen ansiosta myös lyhenee, ei nettomatka-aikahäviö välttämättä ole kovin suuri, jos sitä edes tulee. Väistämättä on olemassa jokin ääretöntä pienempi optimaalinen kaarresäde, jolla matka-aika minimoituu. Se ei välttämättä ole maksiminopeuden antava. Saattaa toki olla, mutta ilman kunnon numeerista optimointia emme tiedä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta eihän Ex-Sipoon metrollekaan ole tarvetta asemien välille jyrkkiä kaarteita laittaa. Ongelma on asemat itse, joiden läpi ei saa suoraa viivaa vedettyä. Kun aseman jälkeen kaarrettaisiin heti jyrkästi kohti seuraavaa, parantuisi linjaus jo huomattavasti. Loppu kaartaminen voidaan tehdä suosituskaarresätein. Sama pätisi Otaniemen asemaan: linjaus voidaan muuten pitää mahdollisimman suorana, mutta asemalle tullessa kaarretaan jyrkemmin.


Tähän yksi kysymys: 

Olin lukevinani joskus jostain syyn miksi Otaniemen asema piti sijoittaa suoralle, mutta en muista mikä se oli. Liittyikö se jotenkin automaattiohjaukseen tai laiturioviin tai pelastumisteihin tai energiankulutukseen, vai mikä meillä Suomessa estää rakentamasta metroasemia kaarteisiin? Tukholmassa niitähän on, ja rautatieasemia meilläkin. Jos Sipoolta liittettyjen alueiden asemat olisivat maanpällisiä eikä maanalaisia niin mikä siinä tapauksessa estäisi niiden sijoittamisen kaarteisiin, edes loivempaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Linkataan nyt vielä kerran, katso se Visantin esitys Östersundom projektista läpi, kalvolta 14/17 löytyy alustavaa pikaraitiokaupunkia.



Kiitos, tämä oli se mitä kaipailin, enkä itse löytänyt.

Noissa kartoissa ei ole kyllä pikaratikan ja metron linjausten mutkaisuudella suuren suurta eroa.

Yhtäkkiä kalvoja 11 ja 15 katsoen Porvooseen jatkuva kaupunkirata ja Jokeriin Itäkeskuksessa liittyvä pikaratikka yhdessä kattaisivat alueen varsin hienosti. Hintaa varmaan kertyisi muhkeasti jos tehdään molemmat. Kuinka paljon kauemmin kestää matka keskustaan Malmin kautta kulkevalla junalla verrattuna metroon?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:01 ----------




> miksi Otaniemen asema piti sijoittaa suoralle


Lienee siinäkin kysymys esteettömyyden suhteen korkealle asetetusta rimasta, eli ei haluta vaunun ja laiturin väliin pientäkään aukkoa. Helsingissä metrovaunut ovat aika pitkiä, mikä jonkin verran pahentaa ongelmaa. Lontoossahan asemia on aikamoisissa kaarteissa, mutta 'mind the gap' kuulutukset ei sovellu arktisiin erityisolosuhteisiin.

----------


## petteri

> . Kuinka paljon kauemmin kestää matka keskustaan Malmin kautta kulkevalla junalla verrattuna metroon?


Tuo riippuu siitä kuinka paljon matkalla on asemia, joilla pysähdytään. Matkassa ei ole paljon eroa.

Porvoon lähijuna olisi varmaan enemmän R-, H- tai Z-juna tyyppinen eli pitkän asemavälin ansiosta metroa tai kaupunkiradan junia nopeampi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholmassa joukkoliikenne menettää potentiaalisia matkustajia siksi että monet linjat ovat tynkälinjoja  ja jotka päättyvät kummallisiin paikkoihin, vai onko menetetty yhtään?


Eipä se ole tainnut juuri vaikuttaa. Ne paikat, joissa tuollaiset pätkät, kuten Nockeby- ja Lidingöbanan, ovat asukkaiden oma valinta ja niistä myös pidetään kiinni. Tällöin ei pieniin epäkohtiin puututa. puolitoista vuotta T13/14+Ĺidingöbanan -yhdistelmää käyttäneenä voin sanoa, että mikään muu ei vähennä potentiaalista matkustusta kuin Tunnelbanan kapasitetti ja myöhästelevät junat. Kulunvalvonta on vanha ja junat on täynnä Lidingöstä busseilla ja ratikalla saapuvista matkustajista. Tähän _voisi_ toki auttaa kallis silta ja tunnelbana-asema Lidingön keskustassa, mutta helpommalla ja halvemmalla päästään tarjoamalla Lidingöbananin matkustajille vaihdoton yhteys keskustaan. Ja se kulunvalvonta menee kuitenkin uusiksi, muistaakseni 2013, jonka jälkeen saadaan vuorovälit siihen 1,5 minuuttiin (vai mitä se minimi täällä nyt onkaan).

Nuo vaihdot on muuten Ropstenissa mielestäni ihan kivasti synkattu. Tunnelbana tosiaan menee sekaisin helposti ja joskus junia saa odotella. Lidingöbanan-ratikan lähteminen nenän edestä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella syö, koska tällöin odottamista on edessä 20 minuuttia.

Ja huom! Ropstenissa vaihto on eritasossa ja tunnelbana-junat pysähtyvät monen metrin päähän laiturin päästä, jolloin kävelyä tulee yhteensä arviolta vähintään 40 metriä. Ei siis ole paras mahdollinen vaihto tuokaan. Varsinkin kun rullaportaat Lidingöbananilta ylös T-bana-laiturille on aina seis (jatkuvasti rikki siis).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:16 ----------




> Kuinka paljon kauemmin kestää matka keskustaan Malmin kautta kulkevalla junalla verrattuna metroon?[


Saattaisi kestää vähemmänkin.

----------


## late-

> Kuitenkin Sipoon rajan päässä noustaisiin metroon pääteasemilta jolloin jokainen kyytiin tulija saisi istumapaikan 100% varmuudella, ja näin myös varmaan seuraavilla parilla asemalla. Sitten tultaisiin jo Mellunmäkeen jota ennen radat yhtyisivät ja vuoroväli olisi sama kuin Vuosaaren haarassa, eli en usko että ongelmia syntyisi niin paljon.


Jos Östersundomista lähteneet junat ovat täynnä Mellunmäkeen tultaessa, onko Mellunmäen todellinen vuorotarjonta kaksinkertainen vai koostuuko se vain Mellunmäestä lähtevistä vuoroista?

Östersundomin matkustajamääräennusteet lopputilanteessa ovat sellaisia, ettei 10 tai edes 8 minuuttia riitä vuoroväliksi ruuhkassa, kun huomioidaan Östersundomista tulevien junien täyttöaste myös nykyisellä radalla. Kymmeniä tuhansia asukkaitahan sinne on suunniteltu.

----------


## hmikko

> Porvoon lähijuna olisi varmaan enemmän R-, H- tai Z-juna tyyppinen eli pitkän asemavälin ansiosta metroa tai kaupunkiradan junia nopeampi.


Tätä juuri ajattelin, eli se voisi olla hyvä yhdistelmä hitaamman ja kattavamman pikaratikan kanssa, ja Porvoo-yhteyskin tulisi hoidettua. Hinta on varmaan melkoinen ja Pääradan kuuluisaa kapasiteettia taas koeteltaisiin.

Linkatussa suunnitelmassa hymyilytti viileänä faktana esitetty väittämä:




> Suomen etelärannikon maanviljelymahdollisuudet paranevat ilmastonmuutoksen myötä, joten turvataan maatalouden harjoittaminen maakuntaliittojen kanssa.


Hmmm... no se siitä, aiheelle on toisaalla omakin ketjunsa.

----------


## teme

Kun metroon ei saa koskea, niin voihan sitä integroida lähijuniin. Östersundomista esimerkiksi HELI-radan linjaa ja/tai Jokeria pitkin. Eli kaivetaan esiin unohdettu _Selvitys integroiduista raideliikennejärjestelmistä ja niiden soveltuvuudesta Helsingin seudulle_ (YTV 2003): http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/703B4...de_C2003_2.pdf

Muutamia lainauksia:
Miksi?



> 2.2 Integroidun raideliikennejärjestelmän perusideat
> * Aikaansaada vaihdottomat yhteydet ympäröivän alueen ja keskuksen välillä
> * Luoda entistä kattavammat liikenneyhteydet alueilta rakentamalla uusia
> asemia ja pysäkkejä
> * Hyödyntää mahdollisuuksien mukaan jo olemassa olevaa infrastruktuuria
> * Ottaa käyttöön kevyt kaksijärjestelmäkalusto
> Edellä mainituilla perusideoilla mahdollistetaan
> * Aikaisempaa lyhyemmät matkustusajat
> * Aikaisempaa useammille asukkaille suorat yhteydet raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmään
> ...


Vaihtoehto jota ehdotetaan:



> Tyyppi 2: TramTrain
> * Raitiovaunu-juna liikennöi kaupungin ulkopuolelle
> * Verkko rakennetaan yhdistämällä olemassa oleva rataverkko kaupungin
> alueelle rakennettavaan uuteen raitiotieverkkoon
> * Energian syöttö: Raitiotieverkolla tasavirtasyöttö
> Rataverkolla vaihtovirtasyöttö
> 
> * Esimerkkejä jo käytössä olevista:
> - Saarbrücken (1997)
> ...


Mahtuuko lähijunaradoille?



> Nykyiselle kaupunkirataverkolle ei rakenneta uusia asemia. TramTrainin hyvien kiihtyvyys- ja jarrutusominaisuuksien ansiosta matkanopeus Sm-yksiköillä ja TramTrainilla on sama, joten kaupunkirataverkolla ne voivat liikennöidä samoilla aikatauluilla.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulla on erittäin tiheä kaupunkiradan junaliikenne, jonka sekaan on vaikea lisätä TramTrain-liikennettä. Keski-Euroopassa Tram-Train on yleensä otettu käyttöön melko hiljaisilla rataosilla, ja toisaalta siellä on myös lähiliikennejunia korvattu TramTrainilla. Tämä lieneekin ainoa mahdollisuus TramTrainin laajaan käyttöön pääkaupunkiseudulla.
> 
> Ratakapasiteetin ollessa kaupunkiradoilla jo nyt lähes kokonaan käytössä, ei ole mahdollista lisätä TramTrain-junia nykyisten Sm-junien väliin. Tämän vuoksi nykyisiä Sm-junavuoroja on korvattava TramTrain-junilla, jolloin nykyistä kaupunkiradan infraa voidaan hyödyntää erittäin tehokkaasti. Matkustajan kannalta lienee sama, matkustaako hän 200-paikkaisessa Tram-
> Trainissa tai Sm-yksikössä.
> 
> Helsingin päärautatieaseman laiturikapasiteetti on ruuhka-aikana jo kokonaan käytössä, jolloin ratakapasiteetissa vielä olevaa pientä tarjonnan lisäysvaraa ei voida toteuttaa. Laiturikapasiteettiongelma poistuu kokonaan, kun yksi uusi TramTrain-junaryhmä niin pää- kuin rantaradaltakin ajetaan Pasilan jälkeen päärautatieaseman sijasta uudelle raitiotieverkolle keskus taan "Pisaran" tapaisena lenkkinä. Samalla muodostuu uusia vaihdottomia yhteyksiä laajalle alueelle keskustaan.


Mitä maksaa?



> Kuljetuskyvyltään n. 200-paikkaisen kaksijärjestelmäkaluston hinta on v.
> 2002 ollut 2,93,5 milj. euroa.





> Jos Pisaraan ajatellut Sm-junaryhmät muutetaan TramTrain-kalustoksi, joka kulkisi keskustassa pääosin katutasossa, niin TramTrain-tunnelia ei tarvitse rakentaa yhtä syvälle kuin juna-Pisara -tunnelia ja tunnelin poikkileikkaus voisi olla myös pienempi. Asemat olisivat pienempiä ja lähempänä katutasoa. Näin ollen myös saavutettavuus paranisi huomattavasti ja kustannukset olisivatselvästi pienemmät kuin juna-Pisarassa.
> 
> Nykyiseen raitiotieverkkoon TramTrain-verkkoa olisi vaikea kytkeä joitakin poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta. Silloin olisi käytettävä kolmatta kiskoa.  Perusideana olisi hyödyntää TramTrain-liikennettä kauempana rataverkosta olevien taajamien saamiseksi raideliikenteen piiriin suorilla yhteyksillä keskustaan. Tällöin myös liityntäliikenne busseilla ja henkilöautoilla mm. kaupunkiradallevähenisi.
> 
> Liityntä kaupunkirataan ei välttämättä edellytä eritasoa, sillä risteävän liikenteen kohtaamispisteitä on vain yksi kaupunkijunan ja TramTrainin välillä (Esim. erkaneminen kaupunkiradasta Malmilla ja Leppävaarassa).
> 
> Nykyisiä A-junia osittain korvaavia TramTrain-linjoja Espoosta:
> * EspoonlahtiTapiolaLeppävaaraPasila-Pisara
> Nykyisiä E-junia osittain korvaavia TramTrain-linjoja Espoosta:
> ...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Östersundomista lähteneet junat ovat täynnä Mellunmäkeen tultaessa, onko Mellunmäen todellinen vuorotarjonta kaksinkertainen vai koostuuko se vain Mellunmäestä lähtevistä vuoroista?
> 
> Östersundomin matkustajamääräennusteet lopputilanteessa ovat sellaisia, ettei 10 tai edes 8 minuuttia riitä vuoroväliksi ruuhkassa, kun huomioidaan Östersundomista tulevien junien täyttöaste myös nykyisellä radalla. Kymmeniä tuhansia asukkaitahan sinne on suunniteltu.


Jos niin tiukkaa tekee niin ongelma ei ole siinä että rata Östersundomin päässä haarautuu vaan siinä että sinne ylipäänsä rakennetaan lähiöitä pelkästän asumista varten. Ongelma ei poistuisi jos metron sijaan rakennettaisiin pikaraitiotie joka syöttäisi metroon koska samat matkustajat joutuisivat änkeämään nykyisiä Vuosaaresta ja Mellunmäestä lähtevien junien kyytiin. 

Yksi tapa olisi saada itään enemmän työpaikkoja eikä vain asuntoja. Silloin metro olisi tasaisemin kuormitettu ruuhka-aikaan kumpaankin suuntaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kiitos, tämä oli se mitä kaipailin, enkä itse löytänyt.
> 
> Noissa kartoissa ei ole kyllä pikaratikan ja metron linjausten mutkaisuudella suuren suurta eroa.


Se Hesarissa ollut linjaus, joka on ilmeisesti tämän hetkinen näkemys, löytyy esim. aiemman tähän ketjuun kirjoittamastani viestistä, http://jlf.fi/f20/3288-ostersundomin...html#post83624

----------


## hmikko

> Kun metroon ei saa koskea, niin voihan sitä integroida lähijuniin. Östersundomista esimerkiksi HELI-radan linjaa ja/tai Jokeria pitkin.


No niin, tuo alkaisi jo kuulostaa järjen ääneltä. Tuossa selvityksessä ehdotetuista linjoista on sittemmin osa päätetty toteuttaa sanoisinko epäkevyesti (Länsimetro ja Kehärata) ja Laajasaloon ollaan tekemässä ratikka metrin raiteille. Espoon läntisiin osiin esitetyissä radoissa voisi hyvinkin olla järkeä, semminkin Hista-keskustelun valossa.  Sitten tarttis enää selättää rautateihin liittyvä byrokratia.

----------


## teme

> No niin, tuo alkaisi jo kuulostaa järjen ääneltä. Tuossa selvityksessä ehdotetuista linjoista on sittemmin osa päätetty toteuttaa sanoisinko epäkevyesti (Länsimetro ja Kehärata) ja Laajasaloon ollaan tekemässä ratikka metrin raiteille. Espoon läntisiin osiin esitetyissä radoissa voisi hyvinkin olla järkeä, semminkin Hista-keskustelun valossa.  Sitten tarttis enää selättää rautateihin liittyvä byrokratia.


No jos ei halua tapella RHK/VR:n kanssa ja tehdä radan metrin raideleveydellä niin tekee suosiolla Pasila - Malmi tuplaraiteen radan itäpuolelle, eli :
- HELI-linjaa Malmille
- Malmi - Pukinmäki välillä riittää mielestäni sivusuunnassa tilaa kiskoparile. Malminkaarta voi joutua kaventamaan, mikä ei ole mikään ongelma. 
- Pukinmäki - Oulunkylä  mahtuu myös. Pukinmäen kohdalla sen ABC:n joutuisi ehkä purkamaan, ja Ratavallintie Savelassa on myös vähän ongelmaa. Vaikka kilometri ilmarataa tuohon kohti?  Oulynkylässä kävelysilta Mikkolantien kohdalla pitäisi varmaan pistää uusiksi, samoin pyöräväylää voi joutua vähän kaventamaan. Vaihtopysäkki Jokerin kanssa hyvin luontevasti Oulunkylässä.
- Oulunkylä - Käpylä. Taivaskalliosta joutuisi räjäyttämään osan pois, tai sitten mennä tunnelissa läpi. Käpylän aseman kohta on ahdas, mutta siitä pääse korvaamalla Käpylän aseman pikaratikkapysäkillä.
- Käpylä - Pasila. Sen kun räjäyttää kalliota radan sivusta, ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma. Samalla voisi tehdä suoremman pyörätien. Ratikkakiskoille sitten Ratapihantiellä. Ysillä Östersundomiin.  :Smile: 
- Jatko-optiona Pasila - Toinen linja vaikka tunnelissa.

Tuon radan voi eristää ihan samalla tavalla kuin junaradan.

----------


## hmikko

> No jos ei halua tapella RHK/VR:n kanssa ja tehdä radan metrin raideleveydellä niin tekee suosiolla Pasila - Malmi tuplaraiteen radan itäpuolelle, eli :
> - HELI-linjaa Malmille
> - Malmi - Pukinmäki välillä riittää mielestäni sivusuunnassa tilaa kiskoparile. Malminkaarta voi joutua kaventamaan, mikä ei ole mikään ongelma. 
> - Pukinmäki - Oulunkylä  mahtuu myös. Pukinmäen kohdalla sen ABC:n joutuisi ehkä purkamaan, ja Ratavallintie Savelassa on myös vähän ongelmaa. Vaikka kilometri ilmarataa tuohon kohti?  Oulynkylässä kävelysilta Mikkolantien kohdalla pitäisi varmaan pistää uusiksi, samoin pyöräväylää voi joutua vähän kaventamaan. Vaihtopysäkki Jokerin kanssa hyvin luontevasti Oulunkylässä.
> - Oulunkylä - Käpylä. Taivaskalliosta joutuisi räjäyttämään osan pois, tai sitten mennä tunnelissa läpi. Käpylän aseman kohta on ahdas, mutta siitä pääse korvaamalla Käpylän aseman pikaratikkapysäkillä.
> - Käpylä - Pasila. Sen kun räjäyttää kalliota radan sivusta, ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma. Samalla voisi tehdä suoremman pyörätien. Ratikkakiskoille sitten Ratapihantiellä. Ysillä Östersundomiin. 
> - Jatko-optiona Pasila - Toinen linja vaikka tunnelissa.
> 
> Tuon radan voi eristää ihan samalla tavalla kuin junaradan.


 :Eek:   :Very Happy:   :Eek:  Räjäytystä, ilmarataa ja asemat vaihtoon... tässä tais tulla tram-train integraation idea esitettyä, mutta näpit irti pyöräteistä!

Hieman realistisemmin, jos tehtäis Sm4/Sm5 -liikennöitävä kaupunkirata Porvooseen ja siitä oikein mutkainen katuhaara, joka menee kaikkien Östersundomilaisten oven edestä, ja jota liikennöitäisiin keskustaratikan kanssa epäyhteensopivalla duokalustolla. Laiturikorkeus on tässäkin pieni ongelma, mutta helpommin tuo onnistuu kuin metro-integraatio.

----------


## teme

> Räjäytystä, ilmarataa ja asemat vaihtoon... tässä tais tulla tram-train integraation idea esitettyä, mutta näpit irti pyöräteistä!


Yleensä kun rataa tehdään niin kalliota räjäytetään ja pyörätietä joutuu säätäämään peräti parin sadan metrin matkalla.




> Hieman realistisemmin, jos tehtäis Sm4/Sm5 -liikennöitävä kaupunkirata Porvooseen ja siitä oikein mutkainen katuhaara, joka menee kaikkien Östersundomilaisten oven edestä, ja jota liikennöitäisiin keskustaratikan kanssa epäyhteensopivalla duokalustolla. Laiturikorkeus on tässäkin pieni ongelma, mutta helpommin tuo onnistuu kuin metro-integraatio.


Realistisemmin? :Smile:  Malmi-Pasila välillä ei ole kapasiteettia. Sitä saa lisää esimerkiksi tekemällä parinkymmenen kilometrin tunnelin nimeltä Lentorata hintaan miljardi euroa. Minusta tähän verrattuna yksi raidepari lisää välille Malmi-Pasila on aika pieni juttu.

----------


## Compact

> Mikä muu syy kuin asenne estää tekemästä kallistuksia raitiotieradalle? Vastaan itse: ei mikään.


On Helsingissä ollut ainakin yksi kallistettu kaarre, jolla pystyi ajamaan suurehkolla nopeudella. Mäkelänkadulla Vallilasta lasketeltaessa omaa Käpylän pikarataa alas Velodromille  siinä mutkassa, jossa on nykyään Radanrakentajantien risteys. Ennenmuinoin siinä ei ollut nykyisenkaltaista risteystä, vaihteita, liikennevaloja eikä Uintikeskuksen pysäkkiä, jotka kaikki varmasti ovat eliminoineet kallistetun kaarteen. Mutkan jälkeisen suoran alussa oli vaatimaton puistoraitiotien ylittänyt katuristeys, josta pääsi kaupungin suunnasta Velodromin parkkipaikalle tai sieltä maallepäin sekä maalta kadun toisella puolen olleelle Unionin huoltoasemalle tai sieltä kaupunkiin.

Olen ottanut kaarteesta joskus kuvan, jossa Ykkösen mustangi paahtaa kurvissa perin vauhdikkaan oloisesti kohti Käpylää. Jos on kiinnostusta, voin laittaa kuvan joskus Gallerian puolelle.

----------


## petteri

> Hieman realistisemmin, jos tehtäis Sm4/Sm5 -liikennöitävä kaupunkirata Porvooseen ja siitä oikein mutkainen katuhaara, joka menee kaikkien Östersundomilaisten oven edestä, ja jota liikennöitäisiin keskustaratikan kanssa epäyhteensopivalla duokalustolla. Laiturikorkeus on tässäkin pieni ongelma, mutta helpommin tuo onnistuu kuin metro-integraatio.


Tuon toteuttamisedellyksenä taitavat olla: Pisara + Pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta + Porvoon rata + Duoratikka

- Hyvä idea, mutta ei taida ihan lähiaikoina valmistua....

Entäs jos ratikkalle rakentaisi reitin tolppien päälle keskelle Lahden ja Porvoon moottoritietä, ja reitti menisi Koskelantien linjausta moottoritieltä Pasilaan, sitten ratakuilussa (tai "Töölön metrossa") kohti keskustaa.  Ei tarvitsisi rakentaa kuin Pisara (tai Töölön metro).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sitä saa lisää esimerkiksi tekemällä parinkymmenen kilometrin tunnelin nimeltä Lentorata hintaan miljardi euroa.


Eikä silloinkaan, elle duoratikka kulje kaukoliikenteen raiteita pysähtymättä väliasemilla. Ja silloinkin se jää nopean liikenteen jalkoihin pienemmällä huippunopeudellaan ja se vaatii duoratikan törmäyslujuuden nostoa normaalilta rautatiekalustolta vaadittuun. Käytännössä siis tekee duoratikasta lyhytvaunuisen moottorijunan.

Miksi tehdä duoratikkaa jo nyt tiheästi liikennöidylle Pääradalle, kun voidaan yhtä hyvin tehdä 1000 mm pikaraitiotie Viikin kautta?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miksi tehdä duoratikkaa jo nyt tiheästi liikennöidylle Pääradalle, kun voidaan yhtä hyvin tehdä 1000 mm pikaraitiotie Viikin kautta?


Jep!

Olisiko ideaa läväyttää samalle suunnittelupöydälle Viira, Itäsalmen ratikka (I-ra) sekä tiedelinja? Loppuisi puheet erillisistä järjestelmistä ja yhteensopivuusongelmista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lontoossahan asemia on aikamoisissa kaarteissa, mutta 'mind the gap' kuulutukset ei sovellu arktisiin erityisolosuhteisiin.


Ei ne minusta sovellu nykyaikaiseen raideliikenteeseen muuallakaan. Kyllä se on ihan hyvä periaate, että asema tai pysäkki tehdään suoralle osuudelle, jotta vaunu on standardimitan päässä korokkeesta. Ongelmahan kaarteessa on, että eri ovilta etäisyys on erilainen ja osin myös sattumanvarainen (eri vaunutyypeissä ove eri kohdissa, vaunu ei välttämättä pysähdy millilleen samaan kohtaan jne).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:51 ----------




> Jos Östersundomista lähteneet junat ovat täynnä Mellunmäkeen tultaessa, onko Mellunmäen todellinen vuorotarjonta kaksinkertainen vai koostuuko se vain Mellunmäestä lähtevistä vuoroista?
> 
> Östersundomin matkustajamääräennusteet lopputilanteessa ovat sellaisia, ettei 10 tai edes 8 minuuttia riitä vuoroväliksi ruuhkassa, kun huomioidaan Östersundomista tulevien junien täyttöaste myös nykyisellä radalla. Kymmeniä tuhansia asukkaitahan sinne on suunniteltu.


Tämä ongelma on edessä myös silloin, kun metro tulee idästä Itikseen. Eli Itiksessä ja sen jälkeen kyytiintulevien kannalta on sattumankauppaa, sattuuko kohdalle Vuokista tai Meltsistä tuleva tyhjähkö juna vai Östikasta tuleva täysi. Epätasaista ja huonoa palvelua.

Pikaratikka Itikseen ratkaisisi tuon tasa-arvopuutteen, ja junat täyttyisivät tasaisemmin. Mutta Hertsikasta kyytiin tulevalle istumapaikka taitaa silti jäädä vain unelmaksi, vaikka laajasalolaiset siirtyvätkin ratikkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ne minusta sovellu nykyaikaiseen raideliikenteeseen muuallakaan. Kyllä se on ihan hyvä periaate, että asema tai pysäkki tehdään suoralle osuudelle, jotta vaunu on standardimitan päässä korokkeesta. Ongelmahan kaarteessa on, että eri ovilta etäisyys on erilainen ja osin myös sattumanvarainen (eri vaunutyypeissä ove eri kohdissa, vaunu ei välttämättä pysähdy millilleen samaan kohtaan jne).


Haluaisin nähdä sen päivän kun rantaradalla Valimon, Keran ja Tuomarilan asemien paikka siirretään (tai lakkautetaan kokonaan) koska ovat mutkassa. 

Oliko muuten tuo Otaniemen laituri juuri se joka määräsi koko metron enimmäisjunapituuden kun siirrytään automaattiajoon? Olisiko tässä Otaniemessä mahdollisuus tinkiä siitä laiturin suoruudesta kun asiakaskunnan keski-ikä lienee vähän nuorempi kuin muiden?

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Eikä silloinkaan, elle duoratikka kulje kaukoliikenteen raiteita pysähtymättä väliasemilla. Ja silloinkin se jää nopean liikenteen jalkoihin pienemmällä huippunopeudellaan ja se vaatii duoratikan törmäyslujuuden nostoa normaalilta rautatiekalustolta vaadittuun. Käytännössä siis tekee duoratikasta lyhytvaunuisen moottorijunan.
> 
> Miksi tehdä duoratikkaa jo nyt tiheästi liikennöidylle Pääradalle, kun voidaan yhtä hyvin tehdä 1000 mm pikaraitiotie Viikin kautta?


Voi sen tehdä Viikinkin kautta ja edelleen Porvoonväylän vartta. Mutta Pääradan maakäytävää pääsee ainakin Pasilaan saakka nopeasti, siellä voi vaihtaa muihin juniin, ja Malmille saakka on valmis ratavaraus kaavassa. Ja voi ne ratikat TramTrainin omaisesti täysin erillistä kalustoakin, se vaan joka tapauksessa vaatii lisää kapasiteettia Malmi-Pasila välille ja erillisen (tunneli)radan keskustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Haluaisin nähdä sen päivän kun rantaradalla Valimon, Keran ja Tuomarilan asemien paikka siirretään (tai lakkautetaan kokonaan) koska ovat mutkassa.


Ei varmaan lakkauteta, ja on ainakin Lontoossa, Madridissa ja Nykissä lukuisia mutkapysäkkejä. Helsingin ratikoillakin on vielä jonkun verran. Enkä mä olisi noita lakkauttamassa, ne toimivat ja niihin on totuttu.

Mutta kun tehdään uutta rataa, en lähtisi tekemään sitä samoilla puutteilla kuin vanhaa. Tämähän on juuri Helsingin ratikoiden ongelma: kun arkkitehdit ja kaupunkisuunnittelijat näkevät vanhaa rataa ja sen vanhentuneita ratkaisuita, he ajattelevat helposti, että tuollainen kelpaa sitten uusillakin osuuksilla. Kun sen sijaan pitäisi ymmärtää, millaiset ovat nykyajan tiukemmat vaatimukset ja ennemmin pyrkiä kohtuullisin keinoin parantamaan ja päivittämään vanhaa infraa.

Esim. Laajalahden aukion pysäkki siirrettiin korotuksen yhteydessä periaatteessa vähän huonompaan paikkaan, käytännössä eroa lie 50-60 metriä. Vanha paikka oli kaarteessa ja keskeisin mahdollinen, uusi on suoralla. Siirto oli vähäinen ja minusta oikea toimenpide. Mutta en lähtisi vaikkapa siirtämään ykkösen päättäriä Pohjolankadun suoralle vain siksi, että se saataisiin pois kaarteesta. Kyllä se on nykyisellä paikallaan keskeisemmin sijoittunut ja kelpaa kaarrepysäkkinä ihan hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Eikä silloinkaan, elle duoratikka kulje kaukoliikenteen raiteita pysähtymättä väliasemilla. Ja silloinkin se jää nopean liikenteen jalkoihin pienemmällä huippunopeudellaan ja se vaatii duoratikan törmäyslujuuden nostoa normaalilta rautatiekalustolta vaadittuun. Käytännössä siis tekee duoratikasta lyhytvaunuisen moottorijunan.


Miksi kaikki junaradoilla kulkeva kalusto pitää rakentaa panssarivaunuiksi, vaikka junien yhteentörmäysten mahdollisuus on tekniikan kehityksen mukana romahtamassa lähes olemattomiin? Toki jos käytetään korkeita nopeuksia, on ymmärrettävää, että käytetään korkean törmäyslujuuden kalustoa, mutta silloinkin törmäyslujuutta tarvitaan lähinnä radalta suistumisen varalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi kaikki junaradoilla kulkeva kalusto pitää rakentaa panssarivaunuiksi, vaikka junien yhteentörmäysten mahdollisuus on tekniikan kehityksen mukana romahtamassa lähes olemattomiin?


Olen osittain samaa mieltä, mutta pohdinkin lähinnä sitä, mikä on todennäköistä tapahtua. En usko, että junien törmäyslujuusvaatimusten laskeminen onnistuisi siinä ajassa kun liitosalueiden raitiovaunu pitäisi saada aikaan.

----------


## late-

> Tämä ongelma on edessä myös silloin, kun metro tulee idästä Itikseen. Eli Itiksessä ja sen jälkeen kyytiintulevien kannalta on sattumankauppaa, sattuuko kohdalle Vuokista tai Meltsistä tuleva tyhjähkö juna vai Östikasta tuleva täysi.


Jos kaikki Mellunmäen junat jaketaan Östersundomiin, matkustajat mahtuvat luultavasti kohtuudella kyytiin niin Itäkeskuksessa kuin Herttoniemessäkin. Mellunmäen-Östersundomin suunnan junista tulee kyllä kuormittuneempia kuin Vuosaaren suunnan junista.

Mahdollinen radan haarauttaminen Östersundomissa pitäisi tehdä niin, että haarojen kysyntä on mahdollisimman tasaista. Vuoroväli hiljaiseen aikaan olisi silti herkästi jo kohtuuttoman huono ja infravaltaisena järjestelmänä metro tulisi näin tehtynä kalliiksi. Investointien lisäksihän metron käyttökuluistakin puolet koostuu nyt järjestelmän aukipitämisen kiinteistä kuluista eikä varsinaisesta junien liikuttelusta. Kuormituksen keventyessä tämä osuus kasvaa.

Käytännössä mahdollisen Östersundomin metron pitää siis lähes väistämättä olla haarautumaton linja. Kiertelyn ja asemien määrää voidaan toki miettiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:34 ----------




> Haluaisin nähdä sen päivän kun rantaradalla Valimon, Keran ja Tuomarilan asemien paikka siirretään (tai lakkautetaan kokonaan) koska ovat mutkassa.


Nykyisten asemien rakenne on kuitenkin aivan eri asia kuin uusien asemien rakentamisen vaatimukset. Espoon kaupunkiradan myötä Keran ja Tuomarilan asemien nykyiset laiturit puretaan ja korvataan uusilla. Eiköhän niistä samalla tule suoria tai lähes suoria.

Valimossa on ilmeisesti olemassa olevaan rataan liittyvistä syistä joustettu hieman vaatimuksista. Uudessa kaupunkirakenteessa lähtökohtana ei kuitenkaan voi olla esteettömyys- ja turvallisuusnormeista tinkiminen.

----------


## hmikko

> Oliko muuten tuo Otaniemen laituri juuri se joka määräsi koko metron enimmäisjunapituuden kun siirrytään automaattiajoon?


Pituuden taisi määrätä lähinnä raha. Länsimetron hinta-arvio nousi, joten päätettiin säästää lyhentämällä asemia. Tästä on ollut keskustelua moneen kertaan.

Itäsalmeen palatakseni, onko niin, että tuo linkatussa esityksessä mainittu uusi kaupunkirata Itäsalmeen ja Porvooseen joka tapauksessa ehdottomasti edellyttäisi Lentoradan tai muiden lisäraiteiden rakentamista pääradalle? Jos näin on, niin kaupunkiradan hintahan karkaa aivan eri luokkaan kuin metron jatkeen tai pikaratikan.

----------


## teme

> Itäsalmeen palatakseni, onko niin, että tuo linkatussa esityksessä mainittu uusi kaupunkirata Itäsalmeen ja Porvooseen joka tapauksessa ehdottomasti edellyttäisi Lentoradan tai muiden lisäraiteiden rakentamista pääradalle? Jos näin on, niin kaupunkiradan hintahan karkaa aivan eri luokkaan kuin metron jatkeen tai pikaratikan.


Varmaan riippuu vuorovälistä, olen ymmmärtänyt että joku 15 minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöivä paikallisjuna mahtuisi I/K-junien sekaan, mutta ei tuosta nyt oikein ole pääyhteydeksi alueelle. Metro + juna yhdistelmää on tutkittu, mutta minusta tuo on vähän outo, ja ei siitä tuntunut konsulttikaan oikein innostuvan. Pikaratikka + juna tuntuisi luontevammalta kun niillä olisi selkeämmin eri rooli.

----------


## petteri

> Varmaan riippuu vuorovälistä, olen ymmmärtänyt että joku 15 minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöivä paikallisjuna mahtuisi I/K-junien sekaan, mutta ei tuosta nyt oikein ole pääyhteydeksi alueelle.


Joka asemalla pysähtyviä junia kyllä mahtuu kaupunkiradalle lisää, jos kaikki K-junat muutetaan N-juniksi ja kulunvalvontaa päivitetään metrotasolle, jotta päästään 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. Mutta Porvoota ei oikein palvele yhteys, joka pysähtyy Tapanilan ja Helsingin välillä joka asemalla. Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ja Helsingin ratapihalla voi olla tuossa ratkaisussa mahdotonta selvitä ilman Pisaraa

Kaukoliikenneraiteille liikenteen lisääminen on vaikeaa. Kulunvalvonta pitäisi varmaan uusia nykyaikaiselle metrotasolle Keravan ja Helsingin välillä, ajaa veturivetoisia junia vain SR2:llä ja tiputtaa nopeus 120 km/h tasolle. 4 minuutin vuoroväli voi olla tuollaisella ratkaisulla mahdollinen. Tuon jälkeen raiteille mahtuisi ehkä 6 lisäjunaa tunnissa, mutta pelivaraa ei jäisi paljon mitään ja kaukoliikenteen junat ovat aika arvaamattomia aikatauluiltaan. Toisaalta Porvoon suunta ei ole ainoa, jonne on lisävuorojen tarvetta. R-, H- ja Z-juniakin kaivattaisiin lisää. Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ja Helsingin ratapihalla voisi olla silti hyvin vaikeaa ilman pisaraa.

Hyvissä oloissa tuollainen liikenteen lisääminen kaukoliikenneraiteille voisi ehkä toimia, mutta tälläisenä talvena ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... jotta päästään 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. ... Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ja Helsingin ratapihalla voi olla tuossa ratkaisussa mahdotonta selvitä ilman Pisaraa


Jälleen kerran: Pisaraa ei tavita mihinkään kapasiteettiongelmiin, koska sen kapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin puskimiin päättyiven raiteiden. Vertaa metro ja sen pääteasemat.

Jos pääradalle rakennetaan lisäraiteita duovaunujen käyttöön, niiden jakelu kantakaupunkiin palvelee olennaisesti Pisara-tunnelia paremmin viemällä vaunut katutasolle, mikä taisi jo olla esillä aiemmin. Tämä tosin edellyttää koko keskustan liikenteen järkeistämistä, mukaan lukien liian pienistä ratikkavuoroista luopumisen. Olennainen osa tätä uudistusta on kumipyöräliikenteen ratkaiseva vähentäminen, jotta autoilu ei sotke joukkoliikennettä nykyiseen tapaan. Ja siinä sivussa saadaan edistetyksi keskustan houkuttelevuutta ja kaupallista menestystä.

Pasilan eteläpuolella tämä kaikki maksaa tietenkin pennosia verrattuna Pisaraan, mutta tuskin voi toteutua tässä kaupungissa. Kalliit projektit ovat päättäjien mieleen ja louhintahommia pitää olla joka vuodelle. Keski-Pasilasta tehdään päätöksiä näihin aikoihin, eikä niissä ole tietenkään tilaa millekään tulevaisuuden ajatuksille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jälleen kerran: Pisaraa ei tavita mihinkään kapasiteettiongelmiin, koska sen kapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin puskimiin päättyiven raiteiden. Vertaa metro ja sen pääteasemat.


Tällä hetkellä noin  ei ole. Toki käyttämällä koko ajan samanpituisia junia ja lyhentämällä Helsingin laiturit junan pituisiksi sekä muuttamalla vaihdejärjestelyjä toki voidaan tilannetta parantaa.

Toisaalta vaihteet pitäisi ehkä myös kattaa, jos haluttaisiin ratkaisun toimivan myös lumisateella.

----------


## Count

> Tällä hetkellä noin  ei ole. Toki käyttämällä koko ajan samanpituisia junia ja lyhentämällä Helsingin laiturit junan pituisiksi sekä muuttamalla vaihdejärjestelyjä toki voidaan tilannetta parantaa.
> 
> Toisaalta vaihteet pitäisi ehkä myös kattaa, jos haluttaisiin ratkaisun toimivan myös lumisateella.


Jos sen kattaisi koko "roskan" päärautatieasemalta Ilmalaan saakka? Siihen mahtuisi vapaudenkatua ja vaikka -patsastakin vaikka jokaisen grynderin tarpeisiin ja taitaisi jäädä ylikin.

----------


## teme

Jos se ongelma Päärautatieasemalla nyt oikeasti on laiturikapasiteetti eikä ratapihan vaihdeviidakko, niin ei tuo TramTrainin keskustan pää olisi kyllä kummoinen pulma. Haarauttaa siitä ravintola Kaisaniemen kohdalta ja ajaa Kaisaniementietä vaikka Kansallisteatterin taakse tai Rautatientorille. Voisi olla mahdollista jopa kiertää Rautatieasema ja jatkaa Töölönlahdenkadun kautta takaisin Pääradalle.

Tuolla saa muuten toteutettua myös sen maagisen 30 minuuttia Rautatientorille joka ei onnistu edes metrolla: Malmi Östersundom (siis sinne ihan perällä Landbosta etelään) Uutta Porvoontietä ja HELI-radan linjaa pitkin on noin 13km. Kyllä tuon nyt luulisi onnistuvan noin 15 minuutisssa jos ei Länsimäki - Malmi välillä ole kuin Jakomäen asema. Malmi - Rautatieasema taas on I-junalla 14 minuuttia.

Ongelma on vaan siinä että ilman lisäraiteita Kaupunkiradalla tuskin saa enempää kuin yhden 10 min välillä kulkevan ratikan (tai junan) tuossa pitäisi olla ruuhkassa olla vähintään jotain 400 paikkaa per juna ja vielä istumapaikkoja paljon.

----------


## late-

> Jälleen kerran: Pisaraa ei tavita mihinkään kapasiteettiongelmiin, koska sen kapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin puskimiin päättyiven raiteiden. Vertaa metro ja sen pääteasemat.


Vieläkin sinulla on näyttämättä maailmalta sellainen raidejärjestelmä, jossa näin todella päätyttäisiin muuten kuin täysin yhtenäisenä ja monotonisena toistuvalla liikenteellä.

Helsingin ratapihalla kokonaisuudessaan tapahtuu aika lailla enemmän kuin metron pääteasemilla. Silti edes metroa ei ruuhkaliikenteessä pystytä kääntämään ympäri laituriraiteiden kautta, vaan pitää käyttää niiden takana olevaa kääntöjärjestelyä, jossa ei ole matkustajista aiheutuvia ylimääräisiä häiriöitä.

----------


## JE

> Missä olet tuollaisia tavannut? Kemi träsk tarkoittaa Kemin järveä, ei kaupunkia, ja Åminne on läntisellä Uudellamaalla.


Armfeltin kreivisuvulla historiallisesti ollut Joensuun kartano nykyisen Salon kaupungin alueella (aiempaa Halikkoa) on ruotsinkieliseltä nimeltään Åminne herrgård. Länsi-Uudellamaalla lähellä Pohjankurua puolestaan on Åminnefors, jolla ei ole erillistä suomenkielistä nimeä ollenkaan (mutta vapaasti kääntäen nimeksi saataisiin vaikkapa Joensuunkoski). Pohjois-Karjalan suurimman kaupungin nimi puolestaan on Joensuu ilman käännöksiä, mutta kartanon ruotsinkielistä nimeä on jostain syystä joskus käytetty virheellisesti myös mainitusta toisella puolella maata sijaitsevasta kaupungista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vieläkin sinulla on näyttämättä maailmalta sellainen raidejärjestelmä, jossa näin todella päätyttäisiin muuten kuin täysin yhtenäisenä ja monotonisena toistuvalla liikenteellä.
> 
> Helsingin ratapihalla kokonaisuudessaan tapahtuu aika lailla enemmän kuin metron pääteasemilla.


Pisara ei ole mahdollinen, jos ei voi liikennöidä täysin yhtenäistä liikennettä, joka on lisäksi identtistä Rantaradalla ja pääradalla. Ei Pisaralla vaihdella junapituuksia, kuten Helsingissä nyt tehdään. Pisaran kanssa VR-Konserni vain suostuu siirtämään vaihto- ja seisotustoiminnot pois Helsingistä (Espooseen, Kauklahteen ja Keravalle), koska Pisaralla ei ole sellaisiin kapasiteettia.

Onhan näitä rautateiden umpiasemia maailmalla, en vaan ole tullut panneeksi mieleen. Yhden musitan Stuttgartista. Siellä kääntöajat ovat luokkaa 46 minuuttia, ja operoidaan luonnollisesti moottorijunilla tai ohjausvaunuilla.




> Silti edes metroa ei ruuhkaliikenteessä pystytä kääntämään ympäri laituriraiteiden kautta, vaan pitää käyttää niiden takana olevaa kääntöjärjestelyä, jossa ei ole matkustajista aiheutuvia ylimääräisiä häiriöitä.


Jos puolenvaihtoristikkoa ei ole rakennettu pääteaseman tulopuolelle, on tietenkin pakko vaihtaa aseman toisella puolella. Näin on tilanne Ruoholahdessa. Mutta siellä Ruoholahti-länsi-asemalla tapahtuu aivan sama, mikä voisi tapahtua myös matkustajien käytössä olevalla Ruoholahden asemalla.

Brysselissä suunnan vaihto tapahtui metrolla jokaisella vuorolla 3.4.2009 asti linjalla 1A Beekantin asemalla. Juna tuli asemalle, kuljettaja käveli toisen pään ohjaamoon ja lähti takaisinpäin. Tosin aseman jälkeen haarautuen eri radalle kuin mistä tuli. Koska linja 1A liikennöi reittiä, joka vastaisi raidejärjestelyiltään metrolinjaa MellunmäkiVuosaari.

4.4.2009 lähtien metrolinjastoa muutettiin niin, että entistä 1A:n osuutta Konig Boudewijn  Beekant ajetaan linjana 6, joka tekee lenkin keskustan ympäri ja palaa Konig Boudewijniin johtavalle radalle Beekantia pohjoisemmalla asemalla Simonis. En ole käynyt Brysselissä muutoksen jälkeen, joten en tiedä mikä on nyt järjestely Simonisissa, joka on merkitty linjan 6 toiseksi pääteasemaksi.

Asioita havainnollistamaan Brysselin linjakartta Urbanrail-netissä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Onhan näitä rautateiden umpiasemia maailmalla, en vaan ole tullut panneeksi mieleen. Yhden musitan Stuttgartista. Siellä kääntöajat ovat luokkaa 46 minuuttia, ja operoidaan luonnollisesti moottorijunilla tai ohjausvaunuilla.


Kuinka tiheä vuoroväli Stuttgartissa on? Kuinka monta laituria per sisääntuleva raide? Ja eikös vilkkaimmat S-bahnit kuitenkin kulje tunnelissa? 

Helsingin asemalla kaupunkiratajunissa on varsin korkeat matkustajamäärät vaunun ovimetriä kohti melkein mihin vaan yksittäiseen maailman asemaan, jossa on laiturit vain yhdellä puolella verrattuna. Monissa järjestelmissä kyllä suurempia matkustajamääriä, mutta ne on jaettu eri asemille sekä laitureille ja junissa on enemmän ovea.

Laitureiden lyhentäminen niin, että junan pää on lähellä vaihdetta, ajaminen vakiopituudella ja vaihdemuutokset tarvitsisivat Helsingissä avukseen ehkä myös järjestelmän, jossa toiselta puolelta junaa mennään ulos ja toiselta puolelta tullaan sisään, jotta 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin päästäisiin luotettavasti. 

Siltikään samaan kapasiteettiin kuin Pisaralla ei varmaan päästä, mutta paljon nykyistä suurempaan kyllä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinka tiheä vuoroväli Stuttgartissa on? Kuinka monta laituria per sisääntuleva raide? Ja eikös vilkkaimmat S-bahnit kuitenkin kulje tunnelissa?


En osaa näihin vastata. Penkomalla netistä aikatauluja tiedot varmaan löytyvät.

Sen verran muistan, että asemalla oli 2 tasoa. Alemmalla kulkivat lähinnä meidän metroa vastaavaa liikennettä hoitavat S-Bahn-junat, jotka ajoivat keskustan läpi kuten meidän metromme. Nämä paikallisjunat kulkivat pitkiä osuuksia tunneleissa Stuttgartin vuoristoisten maastonmuotojen vuoksi.




> Laitureiden lyhentäminen niin, että junan pää on lähellä vaihdetta, ajaminen vakiopituudella ja vaihdemuutokset tarvitsisivat Helsingissä avukseen ehkä myös järjestelmän, jossa toiselta puolelta junaa mennään ulos ja toiselta puolelta tullaan sisään, jotta 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin päästäisiin luotettavasti.


Pisaralla on suunniteltu ajettavan 5 min vuoroväliä. Jos puskimiin päättyvä liikenne toimii 5 min vuorovälillä, se tarkoittaa, että kummaltakin puskimeen päättyvltä raiteelta lähtee juna 10 min välein. Siinä on erittäin hyvin aikaa vaihtaa junan matkustajat yhdeltä puolelta.

Laiturit raiteen molemmin puolin ovat tietenkin nopeampi tapa purkaa ja kuormata juna. Sellainen voidaan järjestää, jos kaksoisraide päättyy yhdeksi puskimeen päättyväksi raiteeksi, mikä on vähimmäisvaatimus suunnan ja raiteen vaihtamiseksi. Mutta ei sillä vuorovälin kannalta mitään voiteta. Sillä siltä yhdeltä raiteelta on junan lähdettävä 5 minuutin välein jos ajetaan 5 min vuoroväliä. Ja seisonta-aika eli aika, jonka ovet voivat olla auki, on lyhyempi kuin edellä 10 min lähtövälillä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pisaralla on suunniteltu ajettavan 5 min vuoroväliä. Jos puskimiin päättyvä liikenne toimii 5 min vuorovälillä, se tarkoittaa, että kummaltakin puskimeen päättyvltä raiteelta lähtee juna 10 min välein. Siinä on erittäin hyvin aikaa vaihtaa junan matkustajat yhdeltä puolelta.
> 
> Laiturit raiteen molemmin puolin ovat tietenkin nopeampi tapa purkaa ja kuormata juna. Sellainen voidaan järjestää, jos kaksoisraide päättyy yhdeksi puskimeen päättyväksi raiteeksi, mikä on vähimmäisvaatimus suunnan ja raiteen vaihtamiseksi. Mutta ei sillä vuorovälin kannalta mitään voiteta. Sillä siltä yhdeltä raiteelta on junan lähdettävä 5 minuutin välein jos ajetaan 5 min vuoroväliä. Ja seisonta-aika eli aika, jonka ovet voivat olla auki, on lyhyempi kuin edellä 10 min lähtövälillä.


Jo nykyään Keravan kaupunkiradalla on 5 minuutin vuoroväli ruuhkassa. 5 minuutin vuorovälissä on ruhtinaallisesti aikaa, mutta eihän siitä ollut kysymys.

Kuitenkin yksiköiden ja reittien määrän lisäämiseen on painetta ja silloin metromainen 2,5 minuutin tai tiheämpikin vuoroväli voisi olla tarpeen.

Et ole pystynyt esittämään näyttöä, että noin tiheää liikennettä ajettaisiin missään puskimeen päättyvällä raskaan kuormituksen asemalla. Vaikka ei tuo teoriassa taida ihan mahdotontakaan olla. Maailman tiheimmin liikennöidyt metrot kulkevat kuitenkin 90 sekunnin vuorovälillä. 150 sekuntia on paljon helpommin saavutettavissa kuin 90 sekuntia. Vaikka toimiiko tuo käytännössä ja Suomen talvessa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Et ole pystynyt esittämään näyttöä, että noin tiheää liikennettä ajettaisiin missään puskimeen päättyvällä raskaan kuormituksen asemalla. Vaikka ei tuo teoriassa taida ihan mahdotontakaan olla. Maailman tiheimmin liikennöidyt metrot kulkevat kuitenkin 90 sekunnin vuorovälillä. 150 sekuntia on paljon helpommin saavutettavissa kuin 90 sekuntia. Vaikka toimiiko tuo käytännössä ja Suomen talvessa?


Kaikki metrot ajavat puskimeen päättyen. Eikä ole mitään syytä järjestää mitään muuta. Puolenvaihto voi tapahtua ennen tai jälkeen matkustajalaitureiden, mutta aina lopputulema on sama. Pariisin linja 1 lienee lähin 90 sekunnin luokassa.

Helsingin talviongelmat johtuvat paitsi siitä, ettei talvikunnossapitoon ole varauduttu, erityisesti siitä, että likenteen hoito on tehty monimutkaiseksi ja jatkuvaa raiteelta toiselle ajamista edellyttäväksi. Vähemmällä vaivalla pidetään toiminnassa puskimiin päättyvän pariraiteen 4 vaihdetta kuin kymmeniä vaihteita, joiden kautta pitäisi koko ajan risteillä raiteilta toisille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kaikki metrot ajavat puskimeen päättyen. Eikä ole mitään syytä järjestää mitään muuta. Puolenvaihto voi tapahtua ennen tai jälkeen matkustajalaitureiden, mutta aina lopputulema on sama. Pariisin linja 1 lienee lähin 90 sekunnin luokassa.


Lopputulos ei vaan taida käytännössä olla sama, kuten jaksat kyllä sitkeästi väittää. Sinulla ei ole yhtään esimerkkiä ilman kääntöjärjestelmää toimivasta vilkkaasta metron pääteasemasta, jolla vuoroväli olisi edes 2-2,5 minuutin luokkaa, saati 90 sekuntia.

On toki mahdollista, että lähes kaikki maailman metrosuunnittelijat ovat väärässä ja kalliit kääntöraidejärjestelyt vilkkailla linjoilla ovat turhaa rahanhukkaa. Mutta minusta vaikuttaa luontevammalta, että Sinun teoriasi ei vaan toimi käytännössä.

Kun asemalla on kääntöraide tai -raiteisto, junasta poistuville ja junaan astuville on oma laituri ja lisäksi junan käännölle on oma raiteisto. Käytännössä käytössä on siis kolme asemaa. Aika, jota ei kolmannella kääntöraideasemalla kulu matkustajien ottoon tai jättöön on käytettävissä käännön pelivarana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lopputulos ei vaan taida käytännössä olla sama, kuten jaksat kyllä sitkeästi väittää. Sinulla ei ole yhtään esimerkkiä ilman kääntöjärjestelmää toimivasta vilkkaasta metron pääteasemasta, jolla vuoroväli olisi edes 2-2,5 minuutin luokkaa, saati 90 sekuntia.


Suunnanvaihdon tekeminen aseman tuolla puolen tarjoaa yhden edun, eli että tulo- ja lähtöraiteet ovat aina samat. Jos asema on rakennettu sivulaiturein, matkustajien kannalta on yksinkertaisempaa, että tulo- ja lähtöraiteet ovat aina samat. Haittana on, että kääntö tuolla puolen lisää linjan kiertoaikaa ja käytännössä myös kalustotarvetta, jos vuoroväli on erittäin lyhyt.

Jotenkin minusta tuntuu, että olen selittänyt sekuntiaikataululla tämän suunnanvaihdon käytännön jo aikaisemminkin, mutta tulkoon nyt tässä. Eli mitä tapahtuu ja millä hetkellä, jos ajetaan 90 sekunnin vuoroväliä ja suunta vaihdetaan matkustajalaitureilla. Aloitetaan hetkestä, jolloin juna pysähtyy ja avaa ovet. Raide A on se raide, jolta lähdetään paluusuuntaan ajamatta läpi risteyksen ja raide B vastaavasti se raide, jolle tullaan ajamatta läpi risteyksen. Alkutilanteessa juna 1 on seisomassa raiteella A.

0 s. Juna 2 pysähtyy raiteelle B ja avaa ovet.
19 s. Juna 1 lähtee raiteelta A liikkeelle paluusuuntaan.
45 s. Junan 1 takapää on ohittanut puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteet ja vaihteet käännetään.
64 s. Junan 3 etupää on puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteen alkupäässä ja juna lähteen vaihtamaan puolta raiteelta B ajaakseen raiteelle A.
90 s. Juna 3 pysähtyy raiteelle A ja avaa ovet.
109 s. Juna 2 sulkee ovet ja lähtee raiteelta B, jolla se on seissyt siis 109 sekuntia.
135 s. Junan 2 takapää on ohittanut puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteet ja on raiteella A. Vaihteet käännetään.
154 s. Junan 4 etupää on puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteen alkupäässä josta juna jatkaa suoraan raiteen B laiturin viereen.
180 s. Juna 4 pysähtyy raiteelle B ja avaa ovet.

Nyt siis ollaan samassa tilassa kuin ajanhetkellä 0 sekuntia. Seuraavaksi lähtisi juna 3 raiteelta A seistyään siinä 109 sekuntia.

Eli seisonta-aika on 109 sekuntia, mikä riittää varsin hyvin. Jos lasketaan, että ovea kohden on esim. 57 matkustajaa (juna on täysi), se määrä matkustajia ehtii vallan hyvin ulos ja sisään tuplaovista tuona aikana.

Nämä arvot muuten pätevät 130 metriä pitkälle junalle joka ajaa puolenvaihtoristikon läpi enintään 30 km/h nopeudella. Ja jos junat eivät vaihda puolta ennen matkustajalaitureita, ne joutuvat tekemään sen täsmälleen samalla tavalla ilman matkustajia. Toki silloin pääteaseman seisonta-aikaa voi pidentää niin pitkäksi kuin haluaa, mutta tätä pidempiä seisonta-aikoja ei tarvita.

Käännölle ei muuten ole mitään pelivaroja, koska käännön rytmittää puolenvaihtoristikko.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> 0 s. Juna 2 pysähtyy raiteelle B ja avaa ovet.
> 19 s. Juna 1 lähtee raiteelta A liikkeelle paluusuuntaan.
> 45 s. Junan 1 takapää on ohittanut puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteet ja vaihteet käännetään.
> 64 s. Junan 3 etupää on puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteen alkupäässä ja juna lähteen vaihtamaan puolta raiteelta B ajaakseen raiteelle A.
> 90 s. Juna 3 pysähtyy raiteelle A ja avaa ovet.
> 109 s. Juna 2 sulkee ovet ja lähtee raiteelta B, jolla se on seissyt siis 109 sekuntia.
> 135 s. Junan 2 takapää on ohittanut puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteet ja on raiteella A. Vaihteet käännetään.
> 154 s. Junan 4 etupää on puolenvaihtoristikon vaihteen alkupäässä josta juna jatkaa suoraan raiteen B laiturin viereen.
> 180 s. Juna 4 pysähtyy raiteelle B ja avaa ovet.
> ...


Ovatko turvamarginaalit mukana tuossa laskelmasta? Junien yhteentörmäys kun junissa on matkustajia voi aiheuttaa erittäin suuren onnettomuuden. Tuossahan on kaksi vastakkaisiin suuntiin liikkuvaa junaa samalla raiteella.

Metroilla nopeimmat teoreettiset minimivuorovälit ovat muuten merkittävästi alle 109 sekuntia, joten jo tuo laskelmasikin osoittaa väitteesi, että puskimiin päättyvän ratkaisun kääntöaika on sama kuin kääntöraiteistolla vääräksi.

Teoreettisiin laskelmiinhan ei tosielämässä ihan päästä.

----------


## hylje

> Ovatko turvamarginaalit mukana tuossa laskelmasta? Junien yhteentörmäys kun junissa on matkustajia voi aiheuttaa erittäin suuren onnettomuuden. Tuossahan on kaksi vastakkaisiin suuntiin liikkuvaa junaa samalla raiteella.


Erittäin suuria onnettomuuksia riskeerataan samaan tapaan jo nyky-Suomen rataverkoilla, kun kaksi junaa ajaa puolenvaihtovaihteen kohdalla vastakkain.




> Metroilla nopeimmat teoreettiset minimivuorovälit ovat muuten merkittävästi alle 109 sekuntia, joten jo tuo laskelmasikin osoittaa väitteesi, että puskimiin päättyvän ratkaisun kääntöaika on sama kuin kääntöraiteistolla vääräksi.
> 
> Teoreettisiin laskelmiinhan ei tosielämässä ihan päästä.


Kahdella kääntölaiturilla yhden junan kokonaisaikasiivu on kaksi kertaa vuoroväli (yhdellä laiturilla pitäisi selvitä vuorovälin aikana, kahdella yksi juna on aina varastossa), eli tässä 180 sekuntia. 71 sekuntia menee liikkumiseen sisään ja pois. 109 sekuntia ollaan laiturilla paikallaan vaihtamassa matkustajia ja kulkusuuntaa.

----------


## hmikko

Mie vissiin tulin sysänneeksi ketjun näinkin kauas aiheesta. Päätelmä vissiin on, että tiuhaan liikennöity Östersundomin kaupunkirata edellyttää yhden tai useamman seuraavista:

- lisää raiteita Pääradan väylälle

- Pisaran

- kääntöjen järjestelemisen uusiksi

En tiedä kuinka rivakasti Östersundomia on tarkoitus ryhtyä rakentamaan, mutta tässä valossa näyttäis siltä, että toimivan kaupunkiradan varaan ei voi oikein laskea, kun lisäraiteista tai Pisarasta ei oo päätöstä. Tietty jos liikennejärjestelyillä selvitään, niin sitten.

Päärautatieaseman ratapihalle toiminnalle pitäis ehkä olla oma ketjunsa, kun joka toinen keskustelu tuntuu kiertyvän tähän puolenvaihtoasiaan.

Tuo Antero A:n esittämä systeemi ei kyllä maallikon silmään näytä sen riskaabelimmalta. Vastaavia liikkeitähän täytyy tehdä nytkin, tosin tyhjillä junilla, jolloin riski matkustajille on pienempi, mutta toisaalta ei ratapihalla nykyiselläänkään mitenkään valtoimenaan törmäillä.

Tuli mieleen vielä Anteron esimerkistä, että jos raiteet A ja B ovat saman laiturin eri puolilla, niin homman luulisi olevan tarpeeksi helppoa matkustajillekin. Oma juna lähtee vuorotellen raiteilta A ja B, mutta vaikka jostain syystä huomaisi erehtyneensä raiteesta, niin oikean junan pitäisi löytyä laiturin toiselta puolelta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Päärautatieaseman ratapihalle toiminnalle pitäis ehkä olla oma ketjunsa, kun joka toinen keskustelu tuntuu kiertyvän tähän puolenvaihtoasiaan.


On tämä: http://jlf.fi/f19/600-helsingin-ratapihan-ahtaus/
Siis jos mode tai ylläpito viitsii...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mie vissiin tulin sysänneeksi ketjun näinkin kauas aiheesta. Päätelmä vissiin on, että tiuhaan liikennöity Östersundomin kaupunkirata edellyttää yhden tai useamman seuraavista:
> 
> - lisää raiteita Pääradan väylälle
> 
> - Pisaran
> 
> - kääntöjen järjestelemisen uusiksi


Olet aivan oikeassa. Ongelma ei ole Helsingin ratapiha vaan se, että sekä Rantaradalla että pääradalla ei ole kapasiteettia lisätä esim. 6 vuoroa tunnissa Itäsalmen junavuoroja. Pasilan pohjois- ja eteläpuolella on yhtä paljon raiteita, joten myöskään vuorojen päättäminen Pasilaan ei tilannetta auta. Pisara toisi Pasilan eteläpuolelle 4 raidetta lisää, mutta ne neljä raidetta eivät lisää kapasiteettia Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Pääradan osalta Lentokenttärata on raidekapasiteetin lisäys, joka nykyisen liikennöinti- ja turvalaitekäytännön mukaan tuo mahdollisuuden lisätä pääradalle 12 vuoroa tunnissa.




> Tuli mieleen vielä Anteron esimerkistä, että jos raiteet A ja B ovat saman laiturin eri puolilla, niin homman luulisi olevan tarpeeksi helppoa matkustajillekin. Oma juna lähtee vuorotellen raiteilta A ja B, mutta vaikka jostain syystä huomaisi erehtyneensä raiteesta, niin oikean junan pitäisi löytyä laiturin toiselta puolelta.


Tällaisia järjestelyitä on metroratojen pääteasemilla. Muistan pääteaseman Stockel Brysselissä, joka on juuri tällainen. Raiteet päättyvät puskimiin ja välissä on laituri. Puolenvaihtoristikko on ennen asemaa.

Antero

----------


## Compact

"Rautatieläinen" numero 2/2010, sivu 19:
http://www.rautl.fi/easydata/custome...t0210netti.pdf
Rautatieläisten osasto 25 (Ilmala) vierailulla Helsingin raidetyöntekijöiden osasto 007:n (Roihupelto) luona. Rautatieläiset kysyvät ja metroliikennejohtaja vastaa:




> Rautatieläisiä kiinnosti myös pikaraitiotievaunun mahdollisuudet. Sitä on esitetty metron vaihtoehdoksi Helsingin Östersundomiin. Helsinki sai Östersundomin Sipoolta vuoden 2009 alussa toteutuneessa kuntaliitoksessa. Raideliikenne liittäisi Östersundomin Itä-Helsinkiin.
> 
> Hölttä pitää pikaraitiotietä satuolentona.
> 
> Siinä pitäisi yhdistää ominaisuuksia, jotka eivät oikein taivu samaan välineeseen. Yhtäältä sillä pitäisi voida ajaa kovaa ja toisaalta sen pitäisi taipua kurveissa. Kaupunkiliikenteessä sillä ei oikein voi ajaa kuin 1015 km tunnissa eli sillä on vaikea nopeuttaa matka-aikaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Eikö tuo saa ennemminkin metron näyttämään satuolennolta?  :Very Happy: 

Kumma, että ilmajohtovirrotteista raidekulkuneuvoa pidetään hitaampana kuin sivukiskovirrotteista. Ja samaan aikaan kuitenkin useimmat ilmajohtovirrotteiset ovat nopeampia kuin sivukiskovirrotteinen.

Noh... Hölttä ei taida sitten koskaan lähteä ulkomaille. Suomen ulkopuolella kun ei liene kuin satumaailmoita, joissa on paljon satuolentoja.

----------


## hmikko

> Noh... Hölttä ei taida sitten koskaan lähteä ulkomaille. Suomen ulkopuolella kun ei liene kuin satumaailmoita, joissa on paljon satuolentoja.


Helsingin satumaisessa keskustassakin esiintyy Variotram-vaunuja, joilla pääsee yhtä kovaa kuin metrojunilla. Rata vaan puuttuu.

----------


## hylje

Missäspäin maailmaa Helsingin ikäluokan Varioilla ajetaan yli 70km/h? Olin käsityksessä, että Helsingin Variot kykenevät pahimmillaan 60km/h ajoon.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olin käsityksessä, että Helsingin Variot kykenevät pahimmillaan 60km/h ajoon.


Suurin tehollinen nopeus on tällä hetkellä 60 km/h, mutta rakenteellinen nopeus on 70 km/h.

----------


## MaZo

> Helsingin satumaisessa keskustassakin esiintyy Variotram-vaunuja, joilla pääsee yhtä kovaa kuin metrojunilla. Rata vaan puuttuu.


Mitenkäs oli niihin kurveihin taipumisen kanssa? Eikös niistä mennä lähes kävelyvauhtia ja silti korit repeää ja pyörät kuluu silmissä. Vai olenko ymmärtänyt jotain väärin?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitenkäs oli niihin kurveihin taipumisen kanssa?


Kuten hmikko jo lainaamassasi viestissään kirjoitti, _rata vain puuttuu_.

Ei ne metrovaunutkaan tykkäisi, jos niitä runtattaisiin kaarresäteeltään 100-200 metrisiin mutkiin seitsemääkymppiä.

----------


## hmikko

> silti korit repeää ja pyörät kuluu silmissä


Nämä ovat Variotramin bonusominaisuuksia. Nopeuskeskustelua ei tarvinne toistaa, juurihan se on jauhettu taas kertaalleen tässä ketjussa.

Siinä vastikään julkaistussa MARA-selvityksessä mainittiin Itäsalmi haastelliseksi (sanoisin, että sen siitä saa kun päättää rakentaa asuntoja rumasti sanottuna hevon kuuseen). Esitettiin paikallisjunat nopeuden puolesta sopivimmaksi, mutta epäiltiin, että niitä ei saada mahtumaan Pääradan liikenteeseen. Toisaalta pikaratikka pitäisi saada osaksi jotain järjestelmää eikä Itäsalmen omaksi irtopätkäksi, ts. mieluummin päätös Jokerista ensin (mikä oli rajattu selvityksen ulkopuolelle).

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Rautatieläinen" numero 2/2010, sivu 19:
> Hölttä pitää pikaraitiotietä satuolentona.


En olisi uskonut Höltän lausuvan tällaista, edes yksityisessä kahvipöydässä. Ymmärtääkseni hän tietää, mistä laitteesta meillä on eniten satuja sepitetty, koska itse tuntee metronsa varmasti parhaiten. Jospa tämä onkin pantava toimittajan piikkiin...

HLJ:n MARA-selvitystä onkin jo keskustelussa siteerattu. Eli meidän metromme ongelmat eivät rajoitu siihen, ettei se kulje kadunkulmista ollenkaan, ei edes nopeudella nolla km/h. Kun ei se sovellu edes rakentamattomaan maaperään. Ei kaarteiden eikä linjanopeuden osalta. Mihinkähn se satujen sankari sitten sopii? Mutta totuushan onkin tarua ihmeellisempi!  :Smile: 

Lainauksen perusteella Hölttä ei puhunut Variotrameista vaan pikaraitiotiestä. Variobahneilla ajetaan Saksassa samalla tavalla kuin meillä metrojunia. Vaunu on tehty periaatteessa sellaiselle radalle, millainen ratikan radan pitää BOStrabin mukaan olla. Meillä vaan ei sellaista rataa ole. Mutta jos otetaan pikaratikka yleisemmin, kuten kaikki Saksan Stadbahnit sekä Euroopan TramTrainit, niin HKL-metro pestään mennen tullen. Erityisesti palvelutasossa ja toimintasäteessä, jotka ovat HKL-metron ongelma, vaikka se toimiikin Helsingissä niin erinomaisesti kuin sellainen laite voi toimia. Helsinkiläisen ratikan ongelmathan ovat kaikki asioita, joille on olemassa toimivat ja koetut ratkaisut.

Onhan ne ratkaisut sovellettavissa Itäsalmeenkin, jolloin kaikki metron, paikallisjunan ja helsinkiläisen ratikka-ajattelun tiedossa olevat ongelmat saadaan poistetuksi. Itäsalmeen ollaan tekemässä uutta yhdyskuntarakennetta, joka voidaan suunnitella ratikan kanssa siten, että täyttyvät tavoitteet sekä yhdyskuntarakenteen että liikenteen saavutettavuuden ja nopeuden kanssa. Hesan päässä ne samat vaunut sitten ajavat katuverkolle hoitamaan jakelun, joka nytkin tapahtuu ratikalla sekä junien että metron kanssa. Ja halvemmaksi tulee kuin mikään juna- tai metroratkaisu  laskettuna mukaan metrolle rinnakkainen rata Helsingin niemelle. Mutta kun eihän sellaista voi tehdä... Ei voi niin, koska se on totta ja ihmeellisempää kuin sadut.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> En olisi uskonut Höltän lausuvan tällaista, edes yksityisessä kahvipöydässä. Ymmärtääkseni hän tietää, mistä laitteesta meillä on eniten satuja sepitetty, koska itse tuntee metronsa varmasti parhaiten. Jospa tämä onkin pantava toimittajan piikkiin...


Ilmalan varikon työntekijöiden vierailu Roihupellon varikolle liittyy sujuvasti siihen seikkaan, että Rautatieläisten Liitto (VR) ja Julkisten ja hyvinvointialojen liitto (HKL), sekä myös Rautatievirkamiesliitto (VR), ovat pohtimassa yhdistymistä ja Raideliikennealan ammattijärjestön perustamista SAK:hon. Rautatieläisessä on tästä asiasta myös juttua. Ja nykyiset liitot siis lopettaisivat entiset toimintansa. Veturimiesten Liitto (VR) ei osallistu tähän yhdistymiskeskusteluun, vaan katsoo ajavansa parhaiten jäsentensä etuja olemalla itsenäinen. Siksi on nyt siis käyty katsomassa mitenkä naapurissa elellään, tulevaisuudessa kun oltaneen samassa ay-perheessä.

Uskon kyllä, että Hölttä on nimenomaan tuon AA:ta ihmetyttäneen lausahduksensa julkituonut, sillä noinhan a) Helsingin kaupunki ja b) metron johto sekä c) metron työntekijätkin vielä asian näkevät. Pelkäävät pikaraitiotietä ja puhuvat siksi omasta pikkuradastaan parhain päin. Eli pikaraitiotie on siis ilmeisen vahvoilla poliittisissa suunnitelmissa ja tulossa kovaa vauhtia ja tuo vastaanräpiköinti on sitä vanhastaantuttua muutosvastaisuutta, jota esiintyy nyt julkisesti myös metrojohtoa myöten, eikä vain jlf:n metrofanaatikkojen kirjoituksissa! Voin hyvin kuvitella itseni tuohon metrovarikolla kaveripiirissä tapahtuneeseen esittelytilaisuuteen mukaan. Ehkä ei ole lainkaan totuttu tilanteeseen, että vieraat eivät olekaan nyt ihan sitä samaa tuttua sakkia kuin paikallisen verstaan väki, vaan sellaisia, joita kuunnellaan valtakunnan yläportaassakin ja julkaisevat peräti omaa laajalle leviävää aikakauslehteään, Rautatieläistä. Mukana esittelytilaisuudessa on huomaamatta myös toimittaja, joka kirjaa ylös kaiken sen mielenkiintoisen mitä kuulee. Rautatieläinen leviää Suomen poliittisia päättäjiä myöten. Tässä kyseisessä numerossa mm. eräs kansanedustaja kirjoittaa palstallaan liikenneasioista. Rautatieläinen ei ole lainkaan samanlainen lehti kuin Höltälle tutumpi Liikennepeili, sillä Rautatieläistä luetaan myös muualla kuin työntekijän perheessä. En siis epäile Rautatieläisen toimittajan panneen mitään omiaan artikkeliin mukaan, eihän hänellä ole edes mitään omia tarkoitusperiä asiassa suuntaan tai toiseen. Hölttä tulee olemaan kenties tulevaisuudessa päällikkönä ko. liiton työntekijöiden ajovarikoista pienimmästä päästä ja lehdestä onkin mielenkiintoista lukea kuinka mahtavaa tallia hän nyt hallinnoi. Lainaus lehdestä:  Helsingin metro on Suomen ja koko maailman paras metro, Hölttä ylisti. Todennäköisesti kaappi pannaan ojennukseen, jos yhtään taivaanmerkkejä osaan lukea...

Eräs Rautatieläisestä luettava kohta kuuluu lisäksi näin: Vieraskoreat rautatieläiset eivät lähteneet kilpalaulantaan Höltän kanssa. Tuo kuvastaa artikkelin kirjoittajan sekä koko Rautatieläisten Ilmalan osaston johtokunnan näkemyksiä tilanteesta. Voisi päinvastoin lukea rivien välistä, että Hölttä esiintyi liiankin tietävänä. Lisäksi lehdestä: Höltän mukaan poliitikot ovat kohdelleet metroa tähän asti hyvin.

Julkisten ja hyvinvointialojen liittoon kuuluvat myös HKL:n raitiotieläiset. Ehkä joskus myös pika-raitiotieläiset?

----------


## hmikko

> Uskon kyllä, että Hölttä on nimenomaan tuon AA:ta ihmetyttäneen lausahduksensa julkituonut, sillä noinhan a) Helsingin kaupunki ja b) metron johto sekä c) metron työntekijätkin vielä asian näkevät. Pelkäävät pikaraitiotietä ja puhuvat siksi omasta pikkuradastaan parhain päin.


Sinänsä aika surkeaa kuppikuntaisuutta, kun raideliikenteen kehittäminen ilman muuta toisi alalle lisää työpaikkoja. Helsingin metron asema nykylaajuudessaan on joka tapauksessa taattu aika pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, sen verran paljon siihen on panostettu ja niin epäyhteensopiva se on minkään muun järjestelmän kanssa.




> Lainaus lehdestä:  Helsingin metro on Suomen ja koko maailman paras metro, Hölttä ylisti.


Heh... voitaisiinko sanoa, että maailman paras yksilinjaisten metrojen sarjassa?

----------


## j-lu

->Eihän Höltän sanomisissa ole mitään ihmettelemistä. Metroliikennejohtajana hänellä on ensinnäkin henkilökohtainen intressi asiassa ja toisekseen jonkinlainen syykin uskoa johtamaansa liikennemuotoon. Tuskimpa kukaan teistäkään huutelee työkseen, että edustamanne ja työnantajanne valmistama tuote / tarjoama palvelu on asiakkaan tarkoituksiin huono, että kilpailijan on parempi, kannattaa harkita sitä.

----------


## ultrix

> Heh... voitaisiinko sanoa, että maailman paras yksilinjaisten metrojen sarjassa?


Ainakin se on Suomen paras, kuten Hölttä totesi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Eihän Höltän sanomisissa ole mitään ihmettelemistä. Metroliikennejohtajana hänellä on ensinnäkin henkilökohtainen intressi asiassa ja toisekseen jonkinlainen syykin uskoa johtamaansa liikennemuotoon. Tuskimpa kukaan teistäkään huutelee työkseen, että edustamanne ja työnantajanne valmistama tuote / tarjoama palvelu on asiakkaan tarkoituksiin huono, että kilpailijan on parempi, kannattaa harkita sitä.


Saman työnantajan tuote on myös raitioliikenne. Saisiko selkään taputtelua, kun raitioliikenneyksiköstä haukuttaisiin metroa samoin sanakääntein? Todettaisiinko, että sehän kuuluu vain asiaan?

Uskottavuus ja asiallisuus kuuluvat yhteen. Ja oman tuotteen kehuminen on eri asia kuin toisten haukkuminen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli se pikalinja olisi Viikissä noin 15 minuutissa. Viikistä Arabian risteykseen on noin 4,5km, motarin vartta kulkevalla radalla jolla ei ole pysäkkejä tuo onnistuisi noin 4 minuuttiin. Eli siis pikalinja Österdsundom - Vartiokylä - Itäkeskeskus - Viikki - Arabia noin 20 min. Siitä Kumpulan kampuksen kohdalta voi sitten jatkaa ihan normaali ratikkana pysähtyen joka Hämeentietä (n. 15 min jos sitä vähän nopeutettaisiin), uutta rataa Kalasataman kautta Krunikkaan ja edelleen Aleksille (15 min?), ja/tai Vallilanlaakson kautta Pasilaan ja edelleen Kamppiin (jotain 20 min jos Länsi-Pasilaan saadaan oikaisu ja muutenkin väli sujuvaksi). Eli tuollaiset 35 min keskustaan jossa on sitten useita pysäkkejä. Käytännössä nopeampi kuin metro, tosin ei ihan niin nopea kuin lähijuna. Ja maksaa murto-osan.


Tämä on juuri sellaista innovatiivista ja paneutuvaa joukkoliikennesuunnittelua, joka meiltä seudulta puuttuu. Järjen käyttö kuvitellaan voitavan korvata suurella rahalla ja maksimaalisella vuorotiheydellä, jotka muka korvaavat sen, ettei linjastoa ja aikatauluja suunnitella kokonaisuutena. Metron tai muun tunnelihankkeen täytyy olla hyvä, kun se maksaa niin paljon ja kulkee mahdollisimman nopeasti, busseista ei ole mihinkään eikä niitä kannata miettiä sen kummemmin kuin vain lätkiä autoja linjalle epämääräisin vuorovälein sen verran, että juuri saadaan pysäkit tyhjiksi.

Tässä Temen ideassa on laitettu samalle väylälle sekä perustason että toisen tason joukkoliikennepalvelu. Eli palvellaan sekä pitkiä että lyhyitä matkoja kulkevia. Östersundom on ehkä ensimmäinen tilanne, jossa tämä asia tulee vakavaksi haasteeksi. Koska Östersundom ei ole Keravan, Järvenpään tai Kirkkonummen tapainen vanha kaupunkikeskusta, joka tarjoaa peruspalvelut ja monille mahdollisuuden päivittäiseen liikkumiseen vain omalla alueella. Östersundomia suunniteltaneen käytännössä kuitenkin lähiön periaatteella eli siten, että suurin osa asukkaista matkustaa päivittäin muualle.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tässä Temen ideassa on laitettu samalle väylälle sekä perustason että toisen tason joukkoliikennepalvelu. Eli palvellaan sekä pitkiä että lyhyitä matkoja kulkevia. Östersundom on ehkä ensimmäinen tilanne, jossa tämä asia tulee vakavaksi haasteeksi. Koska Östersundom ei ole Keravan, Järvenpään tai Kirkkonummen tapainen vanha kaupunkikeskusta, joka tarjoaa peruspalvelut ja monille mahdollisuuden päivittäiseen liikkumiseen vain omalla alueella. Östersundomia suunniteltaneen käytännössä kuitenkin lähiön periaatteella eli siten, että suurin osa asukkaista matkustaa päivittäin muualle.


Östersundomissa vetää lähiön suuntaan se että asukasmäärä on vähän liian pieni itsenäiseksi keskukseksi ja Itäkeskuksen läheisyys, toiseen suuntaan taas se että se on kuitenkin aika syrjässä ja kaukana mikä tukee paikallisia palveluita. Liikenneyhteykissä lienee viisasta varautua kumpaankin, eli toisaalta pitäisi olla paikallisesti hyvä palvelu ja toisaalta nopeahko yhteys keskustaan.

Se mitä hain takaa on että Raide-Jokerilla on sen verran kapasiteettia että minusta siinä mahtuisi ajamaan pikavuorojakin, metrossakin olisi jos ajettaisiin pidempiä junia harvempaan, mutta kun se nyt ei vaan käy... Joku uusi rata itäänpäin minusta joka tapauksessa tarvitaan, halvimmalla pääsisi käyttämällä Raide-Jokeria tai Laajasaloon tulevia kiskoja osana. Ei sen Östersundomin tarpeisiin sinänsä ole ihan mahdoton ajatus ole vetää vaikka omaa rataa Itäväylän maaväylässä ilman pysäkkejä välillä Itäkeskus-Kalasatama, jotain 5-6km, eli maksaisi kai jotain 50Me.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n pääuutinen tänään on Sipoon metro. Helsinkiläiseen tapaan se mutkittelee nimismiehenkiharaa Mellunmäestä Vantaan puolelle, sieltä takaisin Helsinkiin ja lopulta Sipoon rajan yli Majvikiin. KSV:n virastopäällikkö iloitsee HS:ssa siitä, että metroa päästään suunnittelemaan nyt naapurikuntienkin kanssa. Sipookin vakuuttaa halukkuuttaan maksaa osa metrosta, jonka äärelle muuttaa yhden aseman ympäristöön puolet kunnan nykyisestä asukasluvusta (siis Majvikiin suunnitellaan 10 000 asukasta, kun koko Sipoo on nyt 18 000).

Matka-ajasta ei puhuta mitään. Hintalappu on 400 Me.

Minä odottelen edelleen liitosalueen joukkoliikenneselvityksen raporttia. Siinä kun piti tutkia metro ja pikaratikka. Mutta ehkä sitä selvitystä ei ole tarpeen tehdä loppuun asti ollenkaan, kun paras ratkaisu löytyikin näin helposti ja yllättäen.

----------


## teme

Östersundomin kaavoituksesta on Helsingin Kaupsun listalla, mutta niitä valmiita selvityksiä pantataan edelleen. Tämä on kaupunkilaisten osallistumisen kannalta vähän ongelmallista.

Tuosta metrolinjauksesta sen verran että ne mutkat on sen takia kun asuinaluuet ei ole missään suorassa rivissä. Sen takia tuosta tulee kallis ja hidas.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 6:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 6:16 ----------

Niin ja siis Heasri kirjoittaa että metron hinnaksi on _aiemmin_ laskettu 400 miljoonaa. Eli oikeasti jotain 600. Josta Vantaan pitäisi kai maksaa aika iso osa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 6:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 6:19 ----------

Vielä yksi juttu, nyt siis suunnitellaan rakentamattomaan ympäristöön uutta ja metrolinjaa ja sille _liityntäliikennelinjastoa_. Täh?

Kun matkustaja ensin käyttää vartin siihen että hoitaa itsensä Ösundomin metroasemalle, josta pääsee hilpeässä 40 minuutissa (?) Rautatientorille, josta menee taas vartti perille, niin siinä on joukkoliikenneosuus kohdallaan. Jos kerran tehdään liityntäjärjestelmä, niin miksi ihmeessä ei lähijunaan joka olisi edes nopea?

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin ja siis Hesari kirjoittaa että metron hinnaksi on _aiemmin_ laskettu 400 miljoonaa. Eli oikeasti jotain 600.


Ollaanpas nyt realisteja. Vähintään 800.  :Wink: 




> Vielä yksi juttu, nyt siis suunnitellaan rakentamattomaan ympäristöön uutta ja metrolinjaa ja sille _liityntäliikennelinjastoa_.


Kun ekassa lauseessa puhutaan pientalovaltaisuudesta ja seuraavassa lauseessa metrosta, niin joku ulkomaanelävä voisi tietysti kuvitella, että sinne uutiseen on pujahtanut virhe, sillä sulkevathan nuo kaksi aika tehokkaasti toisensa pois, jos noin yleismaailmallisesti miettii. Mutta meillä on tietysti Helsingin erityisolosuhteet, joissa metro sopii aivan erityisen hyvin väljään ja asukasharvaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Eihän meillä Helsinginniemeä lukuunottamatta muuta olekaan, ja silti metro selvitysten perusteella sopii joka paikkaan, jopa asumattoman keskuspuiston alle tunneliin.

----------


## MMH

> Kun matkustaja ensin käyttää vartin siihen että hoitaa itsensä Ösundomin metroasemalle, josta pääsee hilpeässä 40 minuutissa (?) Rautatientorille, josta menee taas vartti perille, niin siinä on joukkoliikenneosuus kohdallaan. Jos kerran tehdään liityntäjärjestelmä, niin miksi ihmeessä ei lähijunaan joka olisi edes nopea?


Rautatientorilta on 20 minuuttia Mellunmäkeen ja sieltä arviolta 10-12 min Östersundomin suunnitellulle asemalle. Nykyäänkin Östersundomin liikenne on liityntäliikennettä Itäkeskukseen ja matka-aika Landbosta 93K:lla on puoli tuntia Itäkeskukseen. U-linjoilla 30-45 min Kamppiin ruuhkasta riippuen. Näillä näkymin metro siis nopeuttaisi hieman matkaa keskustaan.

----------


## teme

> Rautatientorilta on 20 minuuttia Mellunmäkeen ja sieltä arviolta 10-12 min Östersundomin suunnitellulle asemalle. Nykyäänkin Östersundomin liikenne on liityntäliikennettä Itäkeskukseen ja matka-aika Landbosta 93K:lla on puoli tuntia Itäkeskukseen. U-linjoilla 30-45 min Kamppiin ruuhkasta riippuen. Näillä näkymin metro siis nopeuttaisi hieman matkaa keskustaan.


Kiitos korjauksesta, muistin että Mellunmäkeen menisi jotain 25 min kun se tietenkin on 20 min. Mutta on tuo siltikin paljon kun laskee ajat asemalle ja sieltä pois. Jos kokonaismatkan keston pitäisi olla lähempänä puolta tuntia niin minusta kipuraja kulkuneuvossa vietetylle ajalle on 20 - 25 minuuttia, riippuen siitä kuinka pitkä matka pysäkille on kummassakin pääsä. Järvenpäähänkin saakka pääsee R-Junalla 27 minuutissa.

----------


## kouvo

> Penttilän mielestä valtiolta pitää löytyä rahat Östersundomin välttämättömien liikenneväylien rakentamiseen, kun se kerran maat Helsingille antoi.


Varsin huvittava tapaus tämä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja.

----------


## Compact

Tämä uusin metro-veto on yhtä naurettavaa kuin johdinautohölmöily.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Penttilän mielestä valtiolta pitää löytyä rahat Östersundomin välttämättömien liikenneväylien rakentamiseen, kun se kerran maat Helsingille antoi.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Varsin huvittava tapaus tämä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja.


Oikea ilmaisu on tietenkin, että valtio _suostui Helsingin vaatimukseen_. Eihän kunnan aluetta voi edes valtio kenellekään antaa. Sipoo voi itse luovuttaa eli antaa aluettaan toisen kunnan hallintaan.

Metroon ei tuon mukaan valtiolta tarvitse rahaa löytyä. Eihän se ole mitenkään välttämätön.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Minä odottelen edelleen liitosalueen joukkoliikenneselvityksen raporttia. Siinä kun piti tutkia metro ja pikaratikka. Mutta ehkä sitä selvitystä ei ole tarpeen tehdä loppuun asti ollenkaan, kun paras ratkaisu löytyikin näin helposti ja yllättäen.


Oleellisinta olisi tutkia lähijuna Malmilta Porvooseen. 

En tiedä johtuuko politikoinnista, VR:n monopolista vai mistä, että KSV:ssa(?) on päädytty likipitäen huonoimpaan vaihtoehtoon. Itäsalmi asettuisi metrojatkeen myötä matka-ajaltaan jotakuinkin Järvenpään tasolle Helsingin keskustaan nähden. Siinä nyt ei yksinkertaisesti ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Onko muuten tietoa, miten Tukholmassa linja 13 eli punaisen linja eteläisin osuus on menestynyt? Siellä asetelma on hyvin vastaava: matka-aika Norsborgista keskustaan on 37 minuuttia, ja kilpaileva moottoritieyhteys E4/E20 on myös tarjolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin ja siis Hesari kirjoittaa että metron hinnaksi on _aiemmin_ laskettu 400 miljoonaa. Eli oikeasti jotain 600.





> Ollaanpas nyt realisteja. Vähintään 800.


Lällällää. Nyt ollaan jo 640 miljoonassa. Kohta päästään siihen 800:aan. Mitä luulet, paukahtaakohan miljardi vielä rikki?

HS:kin kertoo hauskasti ja pitkin hampain kustannusnoususta. Otsikossa on hintana 540 Me, millä ei sitten pääsekään Majvikin päätepysäkille asti. Vähän sama kuin sanoisi, että Munkkivuoren ratikka maksaa 7 miljoonaa Meilahteen asti.

----------


## teme

> Lällällää. Nyt ollaan jo 640 miljoonassa. Kohta päästään siihen 800:aan. Mitä luulet, paukahtaakohan miljardi vielä rikki?


Kieltämättä potentiaalia on kun vähän kaivetaan:



> Hälvän mukaan tunnelilouhinta ei välttämättä ole merkittävästi kalliimpaa kuin metron rakentaminen maanpinnalle.
> 
> Sen sijaan aseman rakentaminen tunneliin tulisi hyvin kalliiksi. Majvikin asema on kuitenkin tarkoitus tehdä maanpinnalle.


j-lu:n kanssa ihan samaa mieltä tuosta paikallisjunasta. Enkä nyt oikein osta perustelua että se on liian kallis sattuneesta syystä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oleellisinta olisi tutkia lähijuna Malmilta Porvooseen.


Metrossa ja lähijunassa on kummallakin hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Tällaisessa tapauksessa lähijunakin olisi varteenotettava vaihtoehto jos:
- Valtio todella sitoutuu rakentamaan rautatien vähintään Porvooseen asti jos kuntien mukaantulo on n 30% rakennuskustannuksista
- Lähijuna joka kulkisi n 15 min vuorovälillä mahtuu mukaan nykyiselle pääradalle myös ruuhka-aikaan ilman nykyisten junien karsimista
- VR:n monopoli lähijunaliikenteessä puretaan siihen mennessä
- Jos rata menee Sipoonkorven tai muiden suojeltujen viheralueiden poikki, niin ei tarvita eritasoratkaisuja kuten metro tarvitisisi eläinten liikkumisen mahdollistamiseksi

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Kremnologian harrastajille: Hesarin pääkirjoituksen mukaan metromatka "Sipoon rajalta" Itäkeskukseen sujuu 12 minuutista kun se vie pikaratikalla 20 minuuttia (n . 30km/h muuten). Melkoinen pikametro, Itis-Mellunkylä on 6 min, ja liitosalueen rata saman lehden tietojen vähän yli 8km ajassa 6 min eli 80km/h keskinopeus sisältäen neljä pysähdystä. Korjaus: Viisi pysähdystä jos se Vantaan nimeämätön asema ei ole varaus.

----------


## ultrix

> - VR:n monopoli lähijunaliikenteessä puretaan siihen mennessä


Eihän VR:llä ole mitään yksinoikeutta uusiin rataosuuksiin.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on tänään hyväksynyt Östersundomin kaavoituksen uuden työohjelman, jossa kaavoituksen lähtökohtana on kiemurteleva metrolinja. Eilen YLEn aikaisessa haastateltu Sipoon kunnan edustaja tosin totesi, ettei Sipoolla ole aikomuksia ja rahaa rakentaa metroasemaa, joten hyvinhän se suunnittelu lähtee liikkeelle. Ihmettelen myös sitä, millä rahalla ja miksi Vantaa rakentaisi Mellunmäen aseman viereen peräti kaksi metroasemaa. Vantaa on sitonut rahansa ja kasvunsa toiselle puolelle lentokenttää Marja-Vantaalle, jossa valtio kustantaa metron.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on tänään hyväksynyt Östersundomin kaavoituksen uuden työohjelman, jossa kaavoituksen lähtökohtana on kiemurteleva metrolinja. Eilen YLEn aikaisessa haastateltu Sipoon kunnan edustaja tosin totesi, ettei Sipoolla ole aikomuksia ja rahaa rakentaa metroasemaa, joten hyvinhän se suunnittelu lähtee liikkeelle. Ihmettelen myös sitä, millä rahalla ja miksi Vantaa rakentaisi Mellunmäen aseman viereen peräti kaksi metroasemaa. Vantaa on sitonut rahansa ja kasvunsa toiselle puolelle lentokenttää Marja-Vantaalle, jossa valtio kustantaa metron.


Helsingin ja Vantaan kuntaliitos näyttää aika suurella todennäköisyydellä(minusta yli 50 %) olevan toteutumassa muutaman vuoden kuluessa. Kuntaliitos voi toki muuttaa myös joukkoliikennehankkeiden prioriteetteja.

----------


## teme

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on tänään hyväksynyt Östersundomin kaavoituksen uuden työohjelman, jossa kaavoituksen lähtökohtana on kiemurteleva metrolinja. Eilen YLEn aikaisessa haastateltu Sipoon kunnan edustaja tosin totesi, ettei Sipoolla ole aikomuksia ja rahaa rakentaa metroasemaa, joten hyvinhän se suunnittelu lähtee liikkeelle. Ihmettelen myös sitä, millä rahalla ja miksi Vantaa rakentaisi Mellunmäen aseman viereen peräti kaksi metroasemaa. Vantaa on sitonut rahansa ja kasvunsa toiselle puolelle lentokenttää Marja-Vantaalle, jossa valtio kustantaa metron.


Ja eihän ne kustanna kuin sata miljoona kappale Vantaalle. Myös Vantaan KJ antoi ymmärtää että katsotaan nyt mihin rahat riittää. Väliäkö sillä kun bussiliityntä toimii. Sinänsä sama, kunhan joskus saan sen ne paperit käsiini, niin arvelen huomaavani että sillä vaihtaako Landbo - Östersundom (M) - Itäkeskus bussista metroon Östersundomin vai Itäkeskuksen asemalla ei ole ajallisesti mitään merkitystä, se suora tielinja on vaan niin paljon suorempi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin ja Vantaan kuntaliitos näyttää aika suurella todennäköisyydellä(minusta yli 50 %) olevan toteutumassa muutaman vuoden kuluessa. Kuntaliitos voi toki muuttaa myös joukkoliikennehankkeiden prioriteetteja.


Sehän tässä varmasti on tausta-ajatuksena, sillä itsenäisellä Vantaalla ei ole rahkeita eikä todennäköisesti kiinnostustakaan ruveta rakentamaan kunnan itänurkkaan mitään. Vantaalla on vuosikymmeniksi hommaa Kehäradan asemien ja asemavarausten ympäristössä.

Mitä Sipooseen tulee, niin tuo Majvikin metroasema on samanlaista huttua kuin Hyrylän metro.

HS puhuu kovasti siitä, että Östikan vaihtoehdot ovat pikaratikka Itikseen, jossa on pakkovaihto metroon, sekä sitten metro Östikaan. Ja eka olisi sen pakkovaihdon takia huonompi.

On tainnut unohtua se sivuseikka, että suurin osa näistä "pientaloalueen" uusista asukkaista on kuitenkin kuskattava bussilla sinne metroasemalle. Asukkaiden mielestä lie suunnilleen samantekevää, onko pakkovaihto Östikan vai Itiksen asemalla. Tosin kuitenkin sillä erotuksella, että raideliikennekertoimen vuoksi ratikka+metro kerää enemmän porukkaa kuin bussi+metro.

Unohtunut on myös se, että Itiksestä pääsee moneen muuhunkin paikkaan kuin keskustaan. Pikaratikka tarjoaisi kokonaan vaihdottoman yhteyden ympäri jokeri-linjaa sekä yhden vaihdon yhteydet kaikkiin niihin paikkoihin, jonne Itiksestä on bussiyhteys. Sen sijaan metro tarjoaa näissä tapauksissa vain kahden vaihdon yhteyksiä niille friikeille, jotka jostain syystä yrittävät kulkea Östikan suunnalta joukkoliikenteellä muualle kuin metroradan varrelle eivätkä suostu ottamaan omaa autoa, joka sentään lyhentää matka-ajan neljäsosaan.

Lisättäköön nyt vielä se, että jos ideologisista syistä vain metro sopii Östikan joukkoliikennevälineeksi, niin se pitäisi haaroittaa Itiksessä ja tuoda Itäväylän alla liitosalueelle. Lyhentäisi matka-aikaa reippaasti. Hinnallahan ei ole mitään väliä, niin kuin ei metrosuunnitelmissa yleensäkään. Tämä myös tasapainottaisi metrolinjojen kuormitusta Itiksen länsipuolella, kun haaroja olisi kolme. Sitäkään ei ole HS:n toimittajat huomanneet ajatella, että jos Östikan haaran varrella asuu se 60 000 ihmistä enemmän kuin Vuokin haaran, niin aika lailla epätasaisesti kuormittuvat nuo metrojunat. Onneksi en asu Herttoniemessä.

----------


## teme

> Unohtunut on myös se, että Itiksestä pääsee moneen muuhunkin paikkaan kuin keskustaan. Pikaratikka tarjoaisi kokonaan vaihdottoman yhteyden ympäri jokeri-linjaa sekä yhden vaihdon yhteydet kaikkiin niihin paikkoihin, jonne Itiksestä on bussiyhteys. Sen sijaan metro tarjoaa näissä tapauksissa vain kahden vaihdon yhteyksiä niille friikeille, jotka jostain syystä yrittävät kulkea Östikan suunnalta joukkoliikenteellä muualle kuin metroradan varrelle eivätkä suostu ottamaan omaa autoa, joka sentään lyhentää matka-ajan neljäsosaan.


Minulle on itseasiassa viime aikoina kirkastunut että isoin ongelma on nimenomaan yhteys Pasilaan, eikä niinkään edes keskustaan, koska sen kautta kulkee taas matkaketjut useaan muuhuun paikkaan. Senkin takia juna olisi hyvä. Tai miksei vaikka Itäväylä - Teollisuuskatu - Pasila jatke sille pikaratikalle.




> Lisättäköön nyt vielä se, että jos ideologisista syistä vain metro sopii Östikan joukkoliikennevälineeksi, niin se pitäisi haaroittaa Itiksessä ja tuoda Itäväylän alla liitosalueelle. Lyhentäisi matka-aikaa reippaasti. Hinnallahan ei ole mitään väliä, niin kuin ei metrosuunnitelmissa yleensäkään. Tämä myös tasapainottaisi metrolinjojen kuormitusta Itiksen länsipuolella, kun haaroja olisi kolme. Sitäkään ei ole HS:n toimittajat huomanneet ajatella, että jos Östikan haaran varrella asuu se 60 000 ihmistä enemmän kuin Vuokin haaran, niin aika lailla epätasaisesti kuormittuvat nuo metrojunat. Onneksi en asu Herttoniemessä.


Jep mutta se ei mene sitten Vantaalle, ja ylikunnallinen yhteistyö on maailman tärkein asia. Yritin joskus ehdotella että mitäs jos Vuosaaren ja Mellunkylän haarat yhdistyisi Ösundomissa. Kuulin että maksaa liikaa. Henkilökohtaisesti iskee suorastaan tarve käydä suihkussa kun joku voi maksaa 600 miljoonaa, mutta jotkut muut asiat vaan sen kummemmin erittelemättä maksaa esimerkiksi liikaa.

----------


## j-lu

->Mielestäni Östersundomia koskevissa keskusteluissa on käynyt selväksi, että kyse ei ole vain Östersundomista, vaan ylipäänsä metroverkon laajentamisesta. Toisin sanoen Töölöstä, Pasilasta ja Viikista, ehkä Maunulasta ja Pakkalan suunnasta. Eikä siinä mitään. Östersundomin metro muuttuu laakista vähän ymmärrettävämmäksi, jos Itäkeskuksesta pääsee tulevaisuudessa Viikin kautta Pasilaan; jos Östersundomista pääsee tulevaisuudessa muuallekin kuin Itikseen ja keskustaan.

Mielestäni metroratkaisu on kuitenkin kokonaisuudessaan huonompi kuin mitä sen vaihtoehto (HELI, raidejokerin jatkaminen Östersundomiin ja Pisara). Ei pitäisi olla lyhytnäköinen vaan ymmärrettävä kokonaisuus. Siinä kun Itämetro rakennettaisiin käytännössä 150tuhatta östersundomilaista varten, vaihtoehtosesta paketista vain jokerin jatko rakennetaan ainoastaan Östersundomin yhteydeksi. Pisara ei liity Östersundomiin mitenkään, vaan on ehdottoman kannatettava hanke ilmankin. HELI-rata liittyy paljon suurempaan kokonaisuuteen kuin Östersundom, mutta Östersundom on sinänsä edellytys HELI-radalle.

Hankkeiden kustannukset voi jyvitellä miten haluaa, mutta käytännössä metro tulee palvelutasoon nähden kalliimmaksi, kun ottaa huomioon, ettei se Viikin linjan myötäkään tarjoa yhtä kattavaa verkkoa kuin lähijuna ja pikaratikka yhdistelmä ja lisäksi tarvitsee liityntäliikenteen. Lähijuna ja pikaratikka -yhdistelmässä liityntäliikenne on järjestettävissä suureksi osaksi samaan pakettiin. Metrovaihtoehdossa on myös vaarana, ettei Töölön-Viikin -metroa koskaan tule - Pisara vie edellytykset. Sen myötä östersundomilaisille jäisi yhteys nauhan päästä toiseen. 

Ymmärrän kyllä Helsingin metrohimon. Itämetro tarjoaa yksin suurelta osin saman maan arvonnousun mitä lähijuna ja pikaratikka. Kuten on huomattu, ei pk-seudulla ole itseasiassa suuria joukkoliikennehankkeita, on vain maankäyttöhankkeita, joiden yksi osa on joukkoliikenne. Se järjestetään niin kuin maalle saadaan helpoiten arvoa, eikä siinä tulevat kulkumuoto-osuudet paina. (Tai sen verran, että lisäähän se liikennöintikuluja, jos liian moni ihminen valitsee joukkoliikenteen.) 

VR:n henkilöliikennemonopoli vaikuttaa varmasti taustalla myös. Tämän päivän laskelmia ei voida tehdä sen varaan, että monopoli tulevaisuudessa kaatuu - edes lähiliikenteen osalta.

----------


## petteri

Heli radan rakentamisen edellytyksinä taitavat olla Pisara ja pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta. Tuossa on aika paljon mutkia matkassa jos jostain halutaan saada aikaan edes parissakymmenessä vuodessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Heli radan rakentamisen edellytyksinä taitavat olla Pisara ja pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta. Tuossa on aika paljon mutkia matkassa jos jostain halutaan saada aikaan edes parissakymmenessä vuodessa.


On olemassa varmaan monta versiota heli-radasta joissa hurjimmat kiertävät lentokentän kautta ja junien nopeus on 300 km/h, mutta vaatimattomampi erkanee pääradasta jossain Tapanilan kohdalla ja ensi vaiheessa pyrkisi oleman nykyisen oikoradan tai pääradan tasoinen teknisesti.

Kyllä ymmärtääkseni Pisaran avulla pystyttäisiin hanskaamaan Heli-radan aiheuttaman kasvun lähijunaliikenteessä jos vuoroväliä voisi hiukan puristaa nykyisestä 5 minuutista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Ne rapparit tulee sitten alkuviikolla ulos. Ihmetellään sitten.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jep mutta se ei mene sitten Vantaalle, ja ylikunnallinen yhteistyö on maailman tärkein asia.


Olen käsittänyt, että se ylikunnallinen yhteistyö on aika välttämätöntä tässä hankkeessa, koska sillä saaValtion rahaaOikeuden poiketa maakuntakaavastaVirkamiehille suunnittelurauhan ilman että luotamusmiehet voivat ohjeistaa liian tarkasti valintoja

Yksikän ei ole hyvä syy. Noista kaksi ensimmäistä on pohjimmiltaan kömpelön ja typerän byrokratian seurausta, ja viimeinen suorastaan demokratian pilkkaa. Tämä näin täysin liittymättä siihen, mitä alueelle rakennetaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Unohtunut on myös se, että Itiksestä pääsee moneen muuhunkin paikkaan kuin keskustaan. Pikaratikka tarjoaisi kokonaan vaihdottoman yhteyden ympäri jokeri-linjaa sekä yhden vaihdon yhteydet kaikkiin niihin paikkoihin, jonne Itiksestä on bussiyhteys. Sen sijaan metro tarjoaa näissä tapauksissa vain kahden vaihdon yhteyksiä niille friikeille, jotka jostain syystä yrittävät kulkea Östikan suunnalta joukkoliikenteellä muualle kuin metroradan varrelle eivätkä suostu ottamaan omaa autoa, joka sentään lyhentää matka-ajan neljäsosaan.


Plus että Viikistä ratikkakiskojen vetäminen Hämeentielle on ihan pähkinöitä, lonkalta arvioiden 20 megaeuroa. Tällöin Östikasta pääsisi Stadiin ilman vaihtoa, pikaratikalla.

Toki edellyttää aikamoista tason nostoa Hämeentiellä, ennen kuin Viikin kautta kiertävä vaihdoton yhteys on matka-ajassa houkutteleva vaihtoehto. 

Mutta ainahan voi vaihtaa Itiksessä metroon.

PS: Jos Itäkeskus on Itis ja Östersundom Östika, mitä Itis on på svenska?

----------


## hmikko

> PS: Jos Itäkeskus on Itis ja Östersundom Östika, mitä Itis on på svenska?


Ö-centralen?


---

----------


## 339-DF

> PS: Jos Itäkeskus on Itis ja Östersundom Östika, mitä Itis on på svenska?


Taitaa kyllä olla puheessa ihan Itis myös på svenska. Niin siinä pikkuhiljaa tuppaa käymään. Tosin relevantimpi kysymys taitaisi olla, mikä on Itis somaliksi kuin ruotsiksi.

Oudolta sen sijaan kuulosti se, kun nelosessa parikymppiset ruotsia puhuvat totesivat, "när vi var där i Tammisaari..." Se on sentään ruotsinkielinen paikkakunta, jonka ruotsinkielinen nimi on vanhempaa perua ja voisi olettaa ruotsinkielisen sen tuntevan.




> Ne rapparit tulee sitten alkuviikolla ulos. Ihmetellään sitten.


Katos vaan! Kiitoksia siitä!

----------


## Albert

Itis on Itis. Mutta ruotsinkieliset iittiläiset varmaan tuntevat olonsa siellä kotoisaksi. (Iitin epävirallinen ruots. nimi).

----------


## teme

Ne esiselvitykset on nyt sitten KSV:n sivulla. Pikaisesti selasin, pitää lukea kunnolla, mutta sanotaan nyt niin että kun aiemmin nauratti niin nyt pikkuhiljaa itkettää.
http://www.hel.fi/hki/ksv/fi/Ajankoh...d3fcb9159a4da3

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oudolta sen sijaan kuulosti se, kun nelosessa parikymppiset ruotsia puhuvat totesivat, "när vi var där i Tammisaari..." Se on sentään ruotsinkielinen paikkakunta, jonka ruotsinkielinen nimi on vanhempaa perua ja voisi olettaa ruotsinkielisen sen tuntevan.


Joo kyllä hävettää sellainen välinpitämättömyys äidinkieltään kohtaan. Toinen juttu,  jotkut vanhemmat ihmiset joilla on vasemmistolaistausta tarkoittavat puhuessaan "Tammisaaresta", myös ruotsiksi, kyseisellä paikkakunnalla sijainnutta kansalaissodan aikaan pystytettyä vankileiriä, mutta nelosen ratikan parikymppisillä tuskin oli sellaisia poliittisia motiiveja?

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ne esiselvitykset on nyt sitten KSV:n sivulla. Pikaisesti selasin, pitää lukea kunnolla, mutta sanotaan nyt niin että kun aiemmin nauratti niin nyt pikkuhiljaa itkettää.
> http://www.hel.fi/hki/ksv/fi/Ajankoh...d3fcb9159a4da3


Kiitoksia linkistä. Eipä tuo suositettu vaihtoehto metron omalla logiikallla arvioituna ole sen pöljempi kuin tähänastiset rakennelmat tai Länsimetro, joten jos nimenomaan metron varaan pitää perustaa, niin enpä tiedä miten tuon paremminkaan tekisi. Metro on kankea, asemaväli pitkä ja siksi jäävät, eikä tähän taida itkeskely auttaa.

Hieman huvitti tuo vaihtoehto 2.2:n eli Mutkametron hyvänä puolena mainittu metromatkustajien näköala Salmenkallio - Gumböle -välillä olevalta sillalta. No, näkymä junasta varmaan olisi hieno. Paikkaisiko tuo sitä, että Länsiväylän kohdalla metro on jossain kaukana meren pohjan alla.




> Toinen juttu,  jotkut vanhemmat ihmiset joilla on vasemmistolaistausta tarkoittavat puhuessaan "Tammisaaresta", myös ruotsiksi, kyseisellä paikkakunnalla sijainnutta kansalaissodan aikaan pystytettyä vankileiriä, mutta nelosen ratikan parikymppisillä tuskin oli sellaisia poliittisia motiiveja?


Epäilen suuresti. Jos parikymppinen ylipäätään tietää, että vuonna 1918 oli joku sota, niin täytynee olla tyytyväinen.

----------


## ultrix

> Joo kyllä hävettää sellainen välinpitämättömyys äidinkieltään kohtaan. Toinen juttu,  jotkut vanhemmat ihmiset joilla on vasemmistolaistausta tarkoittavat puhuessaan "Tammisaaresta", myös ruotsiksi, kyseisellä paikkakunnalla sijainnutta kansalaissodan aikaan pystytettyä vankileiriä, mutta nelosen ratikan parikymppisillä tuskin oli sellaisia poliittisia motiiveja?


Toisalta itse joskus puhun ihan vain luovuuttani "Eekkenäässistä" suomeksi, eli tässä lienee sellainen "sku vi räisa ti Kokkola ida"-ilmiökin taustalla. Mutta särähtäähän tuo korvaan, ja pahasti.




> Kiitoksia linkistä. Eipä tuo suositettu vaihtoehto metron omalla logiikallla arvioituna ole sen pöljempi kuin tähänastiset rakennelmat tai Länsimetro, joten jos nimenomaan metron varaan pitää perustaa, niin enpä tiedä miten tuon paremminkaan tekisi. Metro on kankea, asemaväli pitkä ja siksi jäävät, eikä tähän taida itkeskely auttaa.
> 
> Hieman huvitti tuo vaihtoehto 2.2:n eli Mutkametron hyvänä puolena mainittu metromatkustajien näköala Salmenkallio - Gumböle -välillä olevalta sillalta. No, näkymä junasta varmaan olisi hieno. Paikkaisiko tuo sitä, että Länsiväylän kohdalla metro on jossain kaukana meren pohjan alla.


Entäs se pikaratikkarapo, joka on myös Östersundom-sivulla? Se pieksee 100-0 Mutkametro-rapparin! Kustannuslaskelmaa en äkkiselailulla löytänyt, mutta veikkaisin hinnaksi 1/3 metron hinnasta. Ratikkarapparista harmikseni puuttui spekulaatio linjan haaroittamisesta Viikissä niin, että esim. Sakarinmäen linja jatkaisi Jokerille ja Ribbingön linja Stadiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäs se pikaratikkarapo, joka on myös Östersundom-sivulla? Se pieksee 100-0 Mutkametro-rapparin!


Sä olet nyt ymmärtänyt kaiken aivan väärin. Tottakai metro on paljon parempi ja sitäpaitsi ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Ei millään yksityiskohdilla ja lillukanvarsilla ole merkitystä, tärkeintä on se, että se on metro.




> Kustannuslaskelmaa en äkkiselailulla löytänyt, mutta veikkaisin hinnaksi 1/3 metron hinnasta.


Sivulla 61: yksihaarainen Linear 78,4 Me ja kaksihaarainen Unified 117,4 Me. Metron saa, kun siirtää pilkkua yhden desimaalin verran.

----------


## j-lu

->Nyt kun noita selvityksiä on alustavasti vähän silmäillyt, niin vaikea on ymmärtää, miksi on valittu vaihtoehdoista metro. Syyt tuskin liittyvät joukkoliikenteeseen, vaan kyse taitaa pikemminkin olla taloudesta. Metrosta lienee helpommin osa sysättävissä valtion kontolle kuin raitiotiestä, ja olisiko rakennuttajillakin enemmän himoja metron suuntaan? Vaikka pientalovaltaisesta alueesta puhutaan, niin asemien välittömään läheisyyteen tullee kuitenkin kerroksia.

Käytännössähän tuo metro tarkoittaa, että alueen liikenne tulee suurimmaksi osaksi perustumaan autoiluun. Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus jäi noin kolmannekseen metrovaihtoehdossa ja se on kyllä melko heikosti, kun ottaa huomioon, että suunnitellaan uutta alueita neitseelliselle pellolle. Selvityksen mukaan 90 prosenttia työpaikoista ja asukkaista sijoittuu kilometrin(!) säteelle asemista, pikaratikkavaihtoehdossa 89 prosenttia 800:n metrin säteelle, joten ei tarvitse ihmetellä, miksi joukkoliikenteelle ei ennusteta hääviä suosiota. En vielä ole törmännyt (tai huomannut) että selvityksissä olisi mainittu lukuja järjellisemmiltä vaikutusalueita - tuo kilometrihän on kävelymatkana pysäkille tai asemalle täysin naurettava.

----------


## sehta

> ->Nyt kun noita selvityksiä on alustavasti vähän silmäillyt, niin vaikea on ymmärtää, miksi on valittu vaihtoehdoista metro. Syyt tuskin liittyvät joukkoliikenteeseen, vaan kyse taitaa pikemminkin olla taloudesta. Metrosta lienee helpommin osa sysättävissä valtion kontolle kuin raitiotiestä, ja olisiko rakennuttajillakin enemmän himoja metron suuntaan? Vaikka pientalovaltaisesta alueesta puhutaan, niin asemien välittömään läheisyyteen tullee kuitenkin kerroksia.


Liittyykö tähän myös jännite Helsingin keskustan ja Itäkeskuksen välillä. Pikaratikka Östersundomiin + Raidejokeri painottaa hieman enemmän Itäkeskuksen roolia paikallisena keskuksena kuin Itämetro, joka suuntaa vahvasti Helsinginniemelle.

Luulisi muuten, että selvitysten pohjalta olisi laadittu kunnollinen vertailutaulukko jossa on rinnakkain metro ja pikaratikkavaihtoehdot. Nyt saa selata kahta selvitystä rinnakkain, mikä on hieman työlästä.

----------


## teme

> Liittyykö tähän myös jännite Helsingin keskustan ja Itäkeskuksen välillä. Pikaratikka Östersundomiin + Raidejokeri painottaa hieman enemmän Itäkeskuksen roolia paikallisena keskuksena kuin Itämetro, joka suuntaa vahvasti Helsinginniemelle.


En usko että tästä on kyse. Piti vaan keksiä joku kompromissi joka kelpaa kaikille, se että se on huonompi kuin vaihtoehto on epäolennaista kun se vaihtoehto ei joillekin vaan käy. Komiteasuunnittelua.




> Luulisi muuten, että selvitysten pohjalta olisi laadittu kunnollinen vertailutaulukko jossa on rinnakkain metro ja pikaratikkavaihtoehdot. Nyt saa selata kahta selvitystä rinnakkain, mikä on hieman työlästä.


Joo, tosin aika masentavaa luettavaa se olisi.

----------


## Knightrider

Minusta tarvitaan molemmat:

Pikaraitiotie
Pysäkit:
*VAIHE B* 
Raide-Jokerin pysäkit
Itäkeskus (M) (Turunlinnantien alku)
Puotinharju 2(Turunlinnantie, pysäkkien Puotinharju ja Vanhanlinnantie välissä)
Puotila 1 (ABC:n kohd.)
(Maan alle Itäväylän alitunnelissa, yhdistyy metrotunneliin)
Puotila 3 (Puotila 2 on nykyinen metroasema, 3 sijaitsee metrotunnelin linjauksen sekä Puotilantien risteyksessä)
Rastila (M)
Kallvikintien alitus
*VAIHE A*
Vuosaari (M) (Jatkaa satamaan Vuotien poihjoisreunaa)
Uutelan kanava
Vuosaaren satama 1 (Laivanrakentajantie)
Vuosaaren satama 2 (Matkustajaterminaali Vuosaaren satamatien päässä)
Mölandet
Granö (Seuraavat asemat ovat samat kuin Pikaraitiotien esiselvityksen Unified-vaihtoehdossa)
Ribbingö
Sundsberg
Kasaberget
Östersundomin pääterminaali
Knuters
Sakarinmäki
Puroniitty
Sipoonlahti
Majvik

Metro
½ Vuosaaren-vuoroista (joiden asiakkaita siirtyy pikaraitiotielle) siirretään Mellunmäkeen ja sitä kautta:
Kartano
Länsisalmi
Östersundomin pääterminaali (Pikaraitiotieselvityksen pysäkki Östersundom, ei Itämetron)
Karhusaari

Näin Helsingin sisäistä liityntäliikennettä ei tarvittaisi, Landbonkin asukkaat voivat käyttää U-linjoja, joille asetettaisiin pysäkki Porvoonväylälle Landbon (-350 – +1000 m) ja Rapuojantien kohdalle (nykyiseltä pysäkiltä +500 m). Nikkilään kulkevilla pikavuoroilla taasen voisivat kulkea nykyiset Raja. Ainoaksi paikaksi ilman joukkoliikennettä jäisi Puroniityntien pää, jonne voitaisiin ajaa yhdellä midibussilla.

Uusien asuinalueiden bussiyhteyksien lisäksi korvautuisi:
Suurin osa linjasta 98
Osa linjasta 90B
(Linjat 90B,98 ja 96 voitaisiin korvata yhdellä linjalla IK-Marjaniemi-Rastila-(96 päästä päähän)-Vuosaaren satama (90B)
519A
91/K&93/K

----------


## edsel

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135259843267




> Apu: Keskeisiä itämetrolaskelmia jätetty pimentoon
> 
> 2.9.2010 16:28
> 
> Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto on jättänyt kaksi itämetron kannattavuutta olennaisesti selkeyttävää selvitystä esittämättä, kirjoittaa Apu verkkosivuillaan.
> 
> Lehden mukaan kaksi helmikuussa valmistunutta selvitystä, metron esiselvitys ja raitiotien esiselvitys, olisivat esimerkiksi selventäneet metron olevan huomattavasti pikaraitiotietä kalliimpi vaihtoehto. Avun esittämien numeroiden perusteella metro olisi jopa viisi kertaa kalliimpi kuin pikaraitiovaunu.
> 
> Selvityksiä ei kuitenkaan toimitettu nähtäväksi kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan poliitikoille ennen kuin he tekivät periaatteellisen päätöksensä metron rakentamisesta. Selvitykset julkaistiin vasta sen jälkeen.
> ...

----------


## vristo

Avun juttu asiasta:

http://www.apu.fi/ajassa/article162602.html

----------


## kouvo

Sen lisäksi että KSV:ssa ei ymmärretä mitään joukkoliikenteestä/kaupunkisuunnittelusta, ei logiikkapuoli muissakaan asioissa tunnu olevan kovin hyvin hanskassa. Luulisi tyhmemmänkin virkamiehen ymmärtävän, että tällaiset pimitykset tuskin jäävät huomaamatta ja että niitä ei tulla sivuuttamaan vain olankohotuksin. 

Ehdotan että kunnanvaltuusto luovuttaa virastopäällikölle läksiäislahjaksi leikkijunaradan, lapion ja purnukan oranssia maalia.

----------


## vristo

Minusta kuullostaa kyllä perin omituiselta, jos poliitikot eivät ole tienneet tai osanneet aavistaakaan metroa kalliimmaksi ratkaisuksi kuin pikaraitiotie. Kun se on minullekin ollut selvää vaikkapa Laajasalon raideratkaisun yhteydessä.

----------


## Knightrider

Pientä korjausta kadonnesiin tekstinpätkiin:



> Landbonkin asukkaat voivat käyttää U-linjoja, joille asetettaisiin pysäkki Porvoonväylälle Landbon (-350  +1000 m *kävelyä verrattuna nykyisiin*) ja Rapuojantien kohdalle (nykyiseltä pysäkiltä +500 m). Nikkilään kulkevilla pikavuoroilla taasen voisivat kulkea nykyiset Raja*pysäkki-nimisen pysäkin alueen asukkaat.*


Tässä kartta linjoista

PS. Onko siis Itämetro menty hyväksymään sellaisenaan, peruuttamattomasti? Täysinkö?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko siis Itämetro menty hyväksymään sellaisenaan, peruuttamattomasti? Täysinkö?


Alueen suunnittelijoille on lautakunta sanonut, että suunnitelkaa sen Rajajärveän piirtämän metroviivan mukaisesti. Ei siinä mitään muuta vielä ole tapahtunut. Apu-lehden nostattaman kohun ansiosta saattaa käydä niinkin, että lautakunta käsittelee asiaa vielä uudelleen.

Mitään peruuttamatonta ei missään nimessä ole tapahtunut.

----------


## teme

> PS. Onko siis Itämetro menty hyväksymään sellaisenaan, peruuttamattomasti? Täysinkö?


Maankäyttöä tehdään sen pohjalta ja koko asia menee muutenkin virkamiesryhmään. Tosin luottamusmiehet vaikuttavat sangen närkästyneiltä ja kai tuon pitäisi mennä ainakin Helsingin KH:ssä vielä läpi. Rahoituksesta ei ole myöskään päätetty mitään. Sekava kuvio.

----------


## 339-DF

Östikan farssi jatkuu. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135259848147

KSV:n virastopäällikkö luonnollisesti kiistää jättäneensä mitään kertomatta, vaikkei esisuunnitelmista olekaan kertonut. Ja lautakunnan pj komppaa, ettei koe jääneensä pimentoon, vaikkei ole mitään tietoa saanutkaan. Ja vpj Soininvaaralle näistä salasuunnitelmista ei ole ilmennyt mitään uutta, vaikkei hän olekaan niitä lukenut.

Ah tätä ihanuutta, oranssien aurinkolasien läpi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Knightrider kysyi, onko jotain peruuttamatonta tapahtunut. Teoriassa ei, käytäntö on mutkikkaampi juttu. Lautakunnan päätös työohjelmasta tarkoittaa sitä, että viraston arkkitehdit suunnittelevat asemakaavoitusta nyt siltä pohjalta, että alueelle tehdään metro eikä ratikkaa. Mitä kauemmin suunnittelua tehdään metron perusteella, sitä suuremmaksi käy kynnys heittää kaikki suunnitelmat roskiin ja aloittaa alusta ratikan kanssa.

Jos siis tästä edetään normaalissa järjestyksessä, seuraavaksi lautakunta saa hyväksyttäväkseen kaavaluonnoksen. Tämä tapahtuu muutaman kuukauden kuluttua. Luonnos hyväksytään tai palautetaan muutettavaksi. Sitten kun se on ehkä muutettuna hyväksytty, luonnoksesta jatketaan kaavaehdotukseen, aikaa kuluu taas kuukausia. Kaavaehdotus on periaatteessa valmis kaava, jonka lautakunta sitten lähettää kaupunginhallitukselle, joka voi palauttaa sen muutettavaksi tai esittää valtuustolle hyväksyttäväksi.

Jos vasta kaupunginhaliltus tai valtuusto ovat sitä mieltä, että 5 kertaa ratikan hintainen metro on liian kallis ja liian huono, mahdollisimman paljon työtä ja aikaa heitetään romukoppaan. Keskustatunneli tyssäsi näin, mutta Östersundomin kaavoitus on vähän toisenlainen juttu. Ei sitä voi jättää tekemättä, kuten keskustatunnelin.

Itse asiasta olen sitä mieltä, että ainakaan mitään valtiontukea ei tarvitse itämetrolle maksaa. Miksi valtion pitäisi tukea liikennepoliittisten ja ympäristötavoitteiden vastaista rakentamista. Etenkin kuin vaadittu valtiontuki on enemmän kuin em. tavoitteiden mukaisen ratikkaratkaisun kokonaiskustannus.

Haluaisin muuten nähdä myös H/K-laskelman, jossa verrataan ratikkaa ja metroa. Metrorapparissa todettiin, ettei tällaista laskelmaa tehty, kun ei ollut 0-vaihtoehtoa. Onhan se helppo ottaa vertailukohteeksi ratikka. Mikä on H/K-suhde puolen miljardin metrolla sadan miljoonan ratikkaa vastaan, kun ratikassa on vielä enemmän matkustajiakin?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kaavojen epäselvyyksiä ja pimittämisyrityksiä esiintyy maailman sivu joten ei tämä mitään uutta ole. Esim Espoossa yrittivät virkamiehet  vuosi sitten viimeiseen asti saada KS-lautakuntaa puoltamaan Lommilan (kehä III:n ja Turunväylän risteys) jättikauppakeskushanketta mutta lautakunta palautti sen useita kertoja takaisin käsittelyyn. Keskon toimitusjohtajakin itki Hesarin yleisönosatolla että "eihän perheenäidit nyt millään junalla rupea kauppakasseja raahamaan vaan autollahan ne kulkee", ja että "koska kauppakaskus oli merkitty johonkin maakuntakaavaan (joka oli vuodelta 1 ja 2) niin se olisi pitänyt hyväksyä". 

Tässä Sipoon kaavaehdotuksessa ilmeisesti virkamiehet yrittivät samaa jujua mutta eiköhän nyt kun on uutta tietoa voida aloittaa uusi käsittely. Kun ei ensimmäistäkään taloa ole rakennettu alueelle niin kai sen pitäsi sujua. 

Toinen juttu on, että voisiko tällaisessa tapauksessa jättää liikennevälinevalinta avoimeksi ja päättää se myöhemmin. Tehdään varaus jossa voi toimia sekä lähijuna, metro tai raitiotie ja katsotaan sitten. Tosin kokemuksesta voi että sellaisilla varauksilla ei ole mitään arvoa enää sellaisessa vaiheessa kun asukkaat ovat muuttaneet ja ryhtyneet kulkemaan vain autolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Haluaisin muuten nähdä myös H/K-laskelman, jossa verrataan ratikkaa ja metroa. Metrorapparissa todettiin, ettei tällaista laskelmaa tehty, kun ei ollut 0-vaihtoehtoa. Onhan se helppo ottaa vertailukohteeksi ratikka. Mikä on H/K-suhde puolen miljardin metrolla sadan miljoonan ratikkaa vastaan, kun ratikassa on vielä enemmän matkustajiakin?
> 
> Antero


Sen minäkin haluaisin nähdä! Itseasiassa kun nyt puhutaan käytännössä useiden miljardien, jopa kymmenen miljardin, hankkeesta (tähnhän siis liittyy koko alueen kaavoitus, eikä pelkästään tuo yksi liikennejärjestelmän osa), niin ei tuota päätöstä voi minusta mitenkään tehdä noiden kahden erillisen selvityksen perusteella. Tarvittaisiin asiallinen selvitys, jossa noita vaihtoehtoja verrattaisiin käyttäen hyväksi nyt tehtyjen selvitysten lähtötietoja (siis muitakin kuin mitä on noissa nyt julkaistuissa esitetty).

Voi tietysti tuntua vähän hölmöltä tehdä selvityksiä ja selvityksen selvityksiä, mutta nyt ei kuitenkaan puhuta mistään nakkikioskin paikasta, vaan kyse on sadoista miljoonista euroista yhteisiä rahoja. Sen vuoksi on minusta aivan perusteltua mennä "raskaimman mukaan", semminkin kuin sitä alueen rakentamista ei ole mikään pakko aloittaa ensi viikolla tai ensi vuonna - onhan se alue siellä ollut vuosikymmeniä rakentamattomana, ei se muutama vuosi paljonkaan enää tunnu.

Kari

----------


## edsel

> Kyse on sadoista miljoonista euroista yhteisiä rahoja. Sen vuoksi on minusta aivan perusteltua mennä "raskaimman mukaan".


Helsingillä on nyt hyvä paikka näyttää mitä tiukasti ohjatulla keskusjohtoisella kaupunkisuunnittelulla voi saada aikaan. 

Espoota on aina kritisoitu siitä että siellä annetaan ns. markkinavoimille, voittoa tavoitteleville yrityksille ja hyvin toimeen tuleville perheille liikaa valtaa oman mielensä mukaisten itsekkäiden päätösten tekemiseen. Tämä on sitten johtanut hajanaiseen tilkkutäkkiin jossa kukaan ei ole enää aidosti onnellinen, jossa eriarvoisuus lisääntyy ja joka on sekä talouden että ekologian suhteen tuhlaileva.

Nyt on mahdollisuus tehdä todellinen ihanneyhdyskunta jossa ihmiset ovat onnellisia. Tarvitaan vain tiukka etukäteissuunnitelma jota on noudatettava pilkuntarkasti. Todellinen kaupunkikulttuuri  ei koskaan synny itsestään vaan vaatii ohjausta ja rajoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen juttu on, että voisiko tällaisessa tapauksessa jättää liikennevälinevalinta avoimeksi ja päättää se myöhemmin. Tehdään varaus jossa voi toimia sekä lähijuna, metro tai raitiotie ja katsotaan sitten.


Valitettavasti näin ei voi tehdä. Kaikilla alueilla on oltava jokin toimiva liikennejärjestelmä. Jos se ei ole raitiotie, metro tai juna, se on pelkkä autoilu. Espoo on oivallinen esimerkki. Siellä on ollut vuosikymmenet metrolinjan varaus, joka sivumennen sanoen jätetään nyt sitten käyttämättä.

Ja ratikkaraportin alussa sivulla 11 on hyvin havainnollisesti esitetty, miksi tilavaraus ei voi olla sama ratikalle ja metrolle/junalle. Yhdyskuntarakenne on erilainen riippuen siitä, minkälaista liikennejärjestelmää tehdään. Tietenkin ratikka voi hoitaa metron tehtävän, koska ratikan voi rakentaa metrolle varattuun uraan. Mutta silloin ei saada hyväksi niitä etuja, jotka ratikka yhdyskuntarakenteelle tarjoaa.

Siitä H/K-suhteen laskennasta vielä. Kun ratikan saa Östersundomiin hintaan 80120 M, niin ratikka maksaa itsensä takaisin pelkästään sillä, että se säästää kaksi moottoritieliittymää. Helsinkiläisellä hinnoittelulla riittää jopa yksi, mutta ehkei liittymärakentaminen kumminkaan ihan niin kallista siellä Sipoonkorvessa ole.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja ratikkaraportin alussa sivulla 11 on hyvin havainnollisesti esitetty, miksi tilavaraus ei voi olla sama ratikalle ja metrolle/junalle. Yhdyskuntarakenne on erilainen riippuen siitä, minkälaista liikennejärjestelmää tehdään. Tietenkin ratikka voi hoitaa metron tehtävän, koska ratikan voi rakentaa metrolle varattuun uraan. Mutta silloin ei saada hyväksi niitä etuja, jotka ratikka yhdyskuntarakenteelle tarjoaa.


No kun se raporti ei ole yleisessä jakelussa niin vaikea mun on sanoa. Mutta jos tehdään ensin karkea suunitelma jossa on keskeisille paikoille varaus jota voi hyödyntää metrokin, mutta varataan myös pääradasta haarautuville haaroille tilaa mahdollista raitiotietä varten. Kun lopulliset suunnitelmat täsmentyvät niin päätetään mikä liikennevaihtoehto valitaan. Siihen voivat vaikuttaa talojen suuruus ja asukasmäärät jne.

Loppujen lopuksi Östersundomin kohdalla on helppo vielä valita jompikumpi koska mitään ei ole rakennettu ja Itä-Helsinkiin menee metro jo ennestään, ja vaihto raitotiestä metroon on kuitenkin aika helppo toteuttaa jos ei päästä rakentamaan raitiotietä keskustaan asti. Tärkeintä, jos päädytään pikaraitiotiehen, olisi että ryhdytäisiin samaan aikaan tai ennen sitä rakentamaan raide-jokeri, koska muuten Östersundomin pikaraitiotiestä tulee erillinen tynkäratikka. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Nyt on mahdollisuus tehdä todellinen ihanneyhdyskunta jossa ihmiset ovat onnellisia. Tarvitaan vain tiukka etukäteissuunnitelma jota on noudatettava pilkuntarkasti. Todellinen kaupunkikulttuuri  ei koskaan synny itsestään vaan vaatii ohjausta ja rajoja.


:-) Joo, keskusjohtoisuus ja kommunismi rulaa! Ja "tyhmiltä ihmisiltä" ainakin on turhaa kysyä mitään, kyllä keskusjohto tietää, mikä on ihmiselle hyvä!

Kari

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:03 ----------




> No kun se raporti ei ole yleisessä jakelussa niin vaikea mun on sanoa.


No eikös se tännekin linkatulta sivulta löydy:
http://www.hel.fi/hki/ksv/fi/Ajankoh...d3fcb9159a4da3

Antero siis kaiketi viittasi tuohon tokaan raporttiin ("Östersundomin pikaraitiotien esiselvitys")

Kari

----------


## teme

Puhutaankos sitten siitä Söderkullan jatkosta jolla tätä kaupataan. Minä saan klubi-askinkansi metodilla 9km rataa Majvikista, n. 600 miljoonan investoinnin ja 40 minuutin ajoajan. Joka olisi ihan hyvä jos Söderkulla olisi Mäntsälässä. Mites muut?

----------


## hmikko

> No kun se raporti ei ole yleisessä jakelussa niin vaikea mun on sanoa.


On kyllä, linkit edellä.




> Mutta jos tehdään ensin karkea suunitelma jossa on keskeisille paikoille varaus jota voi hyödyntää metrokin, mutta varataan myös pääradasta haarautuville haaroille tilaa mahdollista raitiotietä varten.


Selvityksissä ei ollut mitään päärataan liittyvää vaihtoehtoa. Metroa päädyttiin suosittelemaan Mellunkylästä jatkettavaksi, ja mahdollisesti lisäksi Vuosaaresta, mutta ei Itäkeskuksesta. Itis taas todettiin parhaaksi pikaratikan vaihtopaikaksi ja Mellunkylä ja varsinkin Vuosaari niin hankaliksi rakentaa, että niitä ei edes tarkasteltu pidemmälle. Jo näistä lähtökohdista on selvää, että tutkitut pikaratikan ja metron linjaukset ovat toisensa pois sulkevia. Tietty mutkametroa voi ajaa ratikoilla ja vaihtaa Mellunkylässä, mutta tuommoisella rakennelmalla olisi lähinnä sekä metron että ratikan huonot puolet eikä kummankaan hyviä. Mitään järkevää paikallisjuna + pikaratikka -vaihtoehtoa ei näissä papereissa ole tutkittu sikäli kun minä pystyn havaitsemaan.




> Tärkeintä, jos päädytään pikaraitiotiehen, olisi että ryhdytäisiin samaan aikaan tai ennen sitä rakentamaan raide-jokeri, koska muuten Östersundomin pikaraitiotiestä tulee erillinen tynkäratikka.


Tämä oli pikaratikkaraportissa rakentamisen edellytyksenä. Linjastoakin oli hahmoteltu siten, että siinä on myös Ösundomista Tapiolaan asti kulkeva linja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selvityksissä ei ollut mitään päärataan liittyvää vaihtoehtoa.


En tarkoittanut edellisessä viestissäni "pääradalla" nykyistä Hki-Kerava rautatietä vaan sitä että kaavaluonnokseen tehtäisiin varaus sellaiselle radalle jolla olisi mahdollista liikennöidä kaikilla nyt tunnetuilla raidekulkuneuvoilla, joka olis "päärata" ja siitä haarautumaan n kpl i haaraa joille varattaisiin tilaa vain raitiovaunuilla ajamiseen. 

Kun lopullinen luonnos, minkä kaliiberin lähiöitä itään halutaan rakentaa on valmis, määritellään se kulkuneuvo. 

Mutta jotenkin tuntuu siltä että Suomessa on ensin lyötävä se kulkuneuvo lukkoon ja siten vasta ruveta suunnittelemaan maankäyttöä ja se on mielestäni asia joka häiritsee. Se ei koske ainoastaan Östersundomia vaan myös esim Espoon Histaa. 




> Metroa päädyttiin suosittelemaan Mellunkylästä jatkettavaksi, ja mahdollisesti lisäksi Vuosaaresta, mutta ei Itäkeskuksesta. Itis taas todettiin parhaaksi pikaratikan vaihtopaikaksi ja Mellunkylä ja varsinkin Vuosaari niin hankaliksi rakentaa, että niitä ei edes tarkasteltu pidemmälle. Jo näistä lähtökohdista on selvää, että tutkitut pikaratikan ja metron linjaukset ovat toisensa pois sulkevia. Tietty mutkametroa voi ajaa ratikoilla ja vaihtaa Mellunkylässä, mutta tuommoisella rakennelmalla olisi lähinnä sekä metron että ratikan huonot puolet eikä kummankaan hyviä. Mitään järkevää paikallisjuna + pikaratikka -vaihtoehtoa ei näissä papereissa ole tutkittu sikäli kun minä pystyn havaitsemaan.


Ei se Mellunmäen kautta meneminen sido lopullista toteutusta. Sekä metro- että molemmilla raitiotievaihtoehdoilla on ainakin yksi yhteinen piste ja asema kohdassa "Kartano", suunniteltavan alueen länsilaidassa jonne voidaan tulla sekä Mellunmäestä metrona että Itiksestä raitiotienä.

Metro ja raitiotievaihtoehtojen ero on siis maankäytössä. Metrovaihtoehto lupaa enemmän kerrostalolähiöitä ja pikaraitiotie ns puutarhakaupunkia. Metrovaihtoehdossa en kumma kyllä löytänyt mainintaa asukasluvusta mutta pikaraitiotien "Unified" vaihtoehto lupaa 56.000 uudelle helsinkiläiselle kodit ja sitä en usko toteutuvan ihan pelkästään pientalorakentamisella. 

Metrossa on ilmeisesti pyritty noilla kuuluisilla mutkilla mahdollistamaan se että mahdollisimman suuri osa kaupungin omistamista maa-alueista osuisi radan varrelle, mutta se on mahdollista tehdä myös pikaraitiotiellä, jos se laitetaan kulkemaan niin. Jos halutaan kunnon vertailu aikaiseksi niin sanantarkkaan noiden kummankin selvityksien mukaan ei tarvitse mennä, vaan ensiksi pitää ripotellaa paperille niitä taloja haluttuihin paikkoihin ja sitten katsoa miten paljon ja mihin hintaan saadaan minkäkinlaista raideliikennettä, vai ymmärsinkö väärin?

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Puhutaankos sitten siitä Söderkullan jatkosta jolla tätä kaupataan. Minä saan klubi-askinkansi metodilla 9km rataa Majvikista, n. 600 miljoonan investoinnin ja 40 minuutin ajoajan. Joka olisi ihan hyvä jos Söderkulla olisi Mäntsälässä. Mites muut?


Samansuuntaisia hahmotelmia syntyi Saimaa-askini kanteen, ennen kuin HELI sai pääni käännettyä.

----------


## teme

> Samansuuntaisia hahmotelmia syntyi Saimaa-askini kanteen, ennen kuin HELI sai pääni käännettyä.


Mitäköhän se HELI Söderkullaan tai Östersundomiin maksaisi? Sanoisin että joku 140km/h ratakin kyllä riittää, ei tuohon mitään luotijunaa tarvita. Asemat minusta Ösundom ja Söderkulla, mahdollisesti jonnekin Jakomäen tienoille yksi.

----------


## vristo

Nyt Oden juttua asiasta hänen mainiossa ja laadukkaassa blogissaan:

http://www.soininvaara.fi/

----------


## hmikko

> En tarkoittanut edellisessä viestissäni "pääradalla" nykyistä Hki-Kerava rautatietä vaan sitä että kaavaluonnokseen tehtäisiin varaus sellaiselle radalle jolla olisi mahdollista liikennöidä kaikilla nyt tunnetuilla raidekulkuneuvoilla, joka olis "päärata" ja siitä haarautumaan n kpl i haaraa joille varattaisiin tilaa vain raitiovaunuilla ajamiseen.


Jaahas, sitten ymmärsin väärin. Papereissahan ei ole esitetty liityntäratikkaa missään, toisaalta aiemmissa suunnitelmissa on keikkunut rautatie Porvooseen, joka tuli itselle ensimmäisenä mieleen.




> Ei se Mellunmäen kautta meneminen sido lopullista toteutusta. Sekä metro- että molemmilla raitiotievaihtoehdoilla on ainakin yksi yhteinen piste ja asema kohdassa "Kartano", suunniteltavan alueen länsilaidassa jonne voidaan tulla sekä Mellunmäestä metrona että Itiksestä raitiotienä.


Kyllä, mutta metron vaatimukset ratageometrian suhteen ovat aivan eri luokkaa, eikä pikaratikkaa ole järkevää suunnitella samankaltaisilla linjauksilla. Saman tien voisi maksaa metrosta. Toisaalta jos metrolle ei varata sen vaatimaa linjaa, niin metrovaihtoehto ei ole oikeasti enää valittavissa myöhemmin. Ösundomin tilanne luonnonsuojelualueiden ja kaupungin omistamien maiden takia (ts. mutkavaatimusten takia) näyttää olevan sellainen, että metropäätöstä on perin vaikea erottaa maankäytöstä. Käytännössä asia näyttäis menevän kulkuneuvo edellä, vaikka tietty pikaratikkalinjaa teoriassa voi ajaa bussilla ja metrolinjaa ratikalla. Kummassakaan vaan ei ole suuremmin järkeä.




> Metro ja raitiotievaihtoehtojen ero on siis maankäytössä.


Aamen.




> Metrovaihtoehto lupaa enemmän kerrostalolähiöitä ja pikaraitiotie ns puutarhakaupunkia. Metrovaihtoehdossa en kumma kyllä löytänyt mainintaa asukasluvusta mutta pikaraitiotien "Unified" vaihtoehto lupaa 56.000 uudelle helsinkiläiselle kodit ja sitä en usko toteutuvan ihan pelkästään pientalorakentamisella.


Papereissa oli kuvia jo rakennetuista alueista eri esimerkkitiheyksillä. Käsittääkseni ainakin Linear-vaihtoehdossa pikaratikkaradan välittömään läheisyyteen oli suunnitteilla jotain nykyisen Viikin uusien alueiden kaltaista tiheyttä, eli ei mitään omakotitaloja.




> Jos halutaan kunnon vertailu aikaiseksi niin sanantarkkaan noiden kummankin selvityksien mukaan ei tarvitse mennä, vaan ensiksi pitää ripotellaa paperille niitä taloja haluttuihin paikkoihin ja sitten katsoa miten paljon ja mihin hintaan saadaan minkäkinlaista raideliikennettä, vai ymmärsinkö väärin?


Olettaisin, että jotain tämänkaltaista on lähtötilanteessa tehty, vaikka sitä ei erikseen raporteissa selitetä. Sekä pikaratikka- että metroselvityksessähän oli alkuvaiheessa hylätty useita linjausvaihtoehtoja, eli ratoja on kyllä taivuteltu kartalla mielestäni riittämiin.


*Muoks:* Luin tuon Soininvaaran kirjoituksen aiheesta, ja hän näyttäisi olevan jossain määrin Rainer S:n kanssa samoilla linjoilla siinä mielessä, että ensin pitäisi suunnitella ilman liikennevälineen valintaa yleiskaavatasolle. Tämä on kuitenkin eri juttu kuin se, että tehdään ratalinjaus ja sitten valitaan ratikan ja metron välillä.

----------


## ultrix

Kun suunnitellaan yleiskaavaa, niin luonnosvaiheeseen pitäisi ehdottomasti tarjota vaihtoehtoja. Tämä on ainakin Tampereella ihan yleinen käytäntö vähänkään kontroversaaleimmissa hankkeissa.

Näin sen pitää mennä, ja Helsingin, Vantaan ja Sipoon asukkaat, esittäkää Osallistumis- ja arviointisuunnitelmavaiheessa, että on tutkittava vähintään

*Östersundom-Westersundom Ve1*: Metrolähiö*Östersundom-Westersundom Ve2*: Ratikkakaupunki

----------


## teme

Ja Yle raportoi myös:



> Lautakunnan hyväksymässä Östersundomin työohjelmassa sanotaan, että alueen joukkoliikenteen perusratkaisuna tulee olemaan metro...
> 
> Virasto kiistää salailun
> 
> Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston päällikkö Tuomas Rajajärvi kiistää, että virasto olisi pimittänyt Itämetrosuunnitelmia. Rajajärvi korostaa, että mitään päätöksiä Östersundomin joukkoliikenteestä ei ole vielä tehty.
> 
> Hän selventää, että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päätti viimeisimmässä kokouksessaan vasta yleiskaavatyön käynnistämisestä.
> 
> Joukkoliikenneratkaisuista lautakunta päättää vasta vuodenvaihteessa.


http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2010/0...n_1953099.html

Tässä on ilmeisesti jonkinlainen sisälukutaitoa koskeva ongelma.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> *Muoks:* Luin tuon Soininvaaran kirjoituksen aiheesta, ja hän näyttäisi olevan jossain määrin Rainer S:n kanssa samoilla linjoilla siinä mielessä, että ensin pitäisi suunnitella ilman liikennevälineen valintaa yleiskaavatasolle. Tämä on kuitenkin eri juttu kuin se, että tehdään ratalinjaus ja sitten valitaan ratikan ja metron välillä.


Kyllä minä tarkoitin juuri sitä että ensin yleiskaava jossa alueet ja niiden tarkoitus ja rakennusnormit määritellään, sitten liikenne, reunaehtojen mukaan. Jos mahdollista tehdä metro niin jätetään varaus sen kaliiberin välineelle, jos ei niin seuraava alaspäin jne. Ja lisäksi talojen sijoittelu ei ole este raideliikenteelle koska kaikkkia vaihtoehtoja voi rakentaa tunneliin mutta epäilen että Ö-sundomin kaltaisessa kaukauisessa paikassa, jonne ei ole tarkoitus kaiketi rakentaa Helsingin keskusta toistamiseen, niin maanalaiset ratkaisut pitäisi suurimmalti osin pystyä välttämään, mutta eritasoratkaisuihin voi joutua menemään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Jos joku muu lukee sitä ratikkarapparia, niin sivulla 36 on mielenkiintoinen kaavio matka-ajoista.

Yksi asia pistää silmään, miten Raide-Jokerilla voi kestää 14 min välillä IK - Viikki? Tuo on noin 5km, välillä IK - Viikin tiedepuisto on kolme asemaa (Kauppamyllyntie, Myllärintie, Latokartano).

Raide-Jokerin suunnitelmien pohjalta, http://www.raidejokeri.info/Raportti...TELMAT_web.pdf

IK - Kauppamyllyntie on 1,1km omaa rataa Varikkotien ja metroradan välissä. Itäkeskuksen kohdalla ylitetään Marjaniementie mutta muuten tuossa ei ole kai edes suojateitä yli, juuri ennen pysäkkiä on Viilaritien ylitys.  Teoriassa tuo voisi mennä jopa 90s, mutta sanotaan nyt 2 min.

Kauppamyllyntie - Myllärintie on 1200m ja jälleen kerran omaa rataa tien sivussa, liikenneympyrän kohdalla (Hollkkitien ylitys) joutuu varmaan hidastamaan puolivälissä, mutta kyllä tuohon nyt 2,5 - 3 min pitäisi riittää.

Myllärintie - Latokartano väli on pitkä 1400m, parisataa metriä pysäkistä on Viikintien ylitys mutta muuten ajetaan ihan satamaradan pohjaa. Sanotaan 3 min.

Latokartano - Viikin tiedepuisto on reilu 500m, jotain 1 - 1,5min.

Minä saan tuosta 8 - 9,5 min. 10 min vielä jotenkin ostan, mutta 14 tuntuu jo oudolta, tuo on jotain 4 min noille pidemmille pysäkinväleillä. Ihmettelin myös vastaavasti 9 min aikaa Viikistä Oulunkylään ja varsinkin sitä että 20 + 14 + 9 on Oulunkylässä 45, mutta tuo kai selittyy keskimääräisellä I/K junan odotusajalla.

----------


## late-

> Yksi asia pistää silmään, miten Raide-Jokerilla voi kestää 14 min välillä IK - Viikki? Tuo on noin 5km, välillä IK - Viikin tiedepuisto on kolme asemaa (Kauppamyllyntie, Myllärintie, Latokartano).


Tuossa on täytynyt tapahtua virhe. Minulla ei ole nyt Raide-Jokerin kaikkea aineistoa käsillä, mutta IK - Viikki pitäisi olla vajaa 10 minuuttia ja IK - Oulunkylä sitten noin 14 minuuttia.

----------


## teme

> Tuossa on täytynyt tapahtua virhe. Minulla ei ole nyt Raide-Jokerin kaikkea aineistoa käsillä, mutta IK - Viikki pitäisi olla vajaa 10 minuuttia ja IK - Oulunkylä sitten noin 14 minuuttia.


Kiitos, kuulostaa järkeenkäyvältä. Ei kai tuo mennyt laskelmiin saakka? Tuohan tarkoittaa Pasilaan suht siedettävää reilun puolen tunnin matka-aikaa.

Korjaus: Äsh, siis puolisen tuntia Oulunkylään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kiitos, kuulostaa järkeenkäyvältä. Ei kai tuo mennyt laskelmiin saakka? Tuohan tarkoittaa Pasilaan suht siedettävää reilun puolen tunnin matka-aikaa.
> 
> Korjaus: Äsh, siis puolisen tuntia Oulunkylään.


Eihän tuossa mitään eroa ole kuin 9 ja 14 on vaihtaneet paikkaa, Oulunkylään joka tapauksessa 23 min.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eihän tuossa mitään eroa ole kuin 9 ja 14 on vaihtaneet paikkaa, Oulunkylään joka tapauksessa 23 min.


Paitsi että Late sanoi, että "IK - Oulunkylä sitten noin 14 minuuttia". Tämä tarkoittaisi, että oikeat luvut ovat 4 ja 10.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä minä tarkoitin juuri sitä että ensin yleiskaava jossa alueet ja niiden tarkoitus ja rakennusnormit määritellään, sitten liikenne, reunaehtojen mukaan. Jos mahdollista tehdä metro niin jätetään varaus sen kaliiberin välineelle, jos ei niin seuraava alaspäin jne.


Rainer, yleiskaavaa ei voi tehdä, ellei ole tiedossa, millaista liikennejärjestelmää aiotaan käyttää. Yleiskaavassa esitetään liikenneverkko pääpiirteissään sekä se, minkälaiseen käyttöön eri alueet osoitetaan. Yleiskaavaa siis ei voi tehdä ilman liikenneverkkoa.

Oletko lukenut raportteja? Ratikkaraportin sivulla 25 on esitelty useita luonnosteluvaiheen suunnitelmia maankäytöstä. Jo tässä vaiheessa on aika helppo ymmärtää, miten olennaista on tieto siitä, kuinka tiheään ja minkalaisella geometrialla rataa voi tehdä. Metron rajoituksin ei voi kovinkaan monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja miettiä. Ratikkaraportin sivua 25 vastaavat vaihtoehtoiset luonnokset ovat metroraportin sivulla 17. Kuvia on 6 kpl., Östersundomin alueen osalta vaihtoehtoja on vain 2, sillä kuvien erot ovat pääasiassa siinä, liittyykö Östersundomin metrorata nykyiseen Mellunmäessä (kuvat 1 ja 2), Itiksessä (kuvat 3 ja 4) vai Vuosaaressa (kuvat 5 ja 6).

Metro siis *rajoittaa maankäyttöä*, joten jos tehdään sellainen yleiskaava, johon voidaan joskus kymmenien vuosien päästä rakentaa metro, ei juuri ole mitään vaihtoehtoja. Tämä tosiasia oli yksi keskeinen syy sille, miksi Laajasalossa luovuttiin metrosta. Tulevaisuuden optioksi valittiin pikaraitiotie ja heti toteutettavaksi liikenneratkaisuksi raitiotie. Pikaraitiotie Laajasalossa tarkoittaa sitä, että mikäli Santahaminaan rakennetaan asuntoja, sen ajallista etäisyyttä keskustasta lyhennetään rinnakkaisella harvemman pysäkkivälin raitiotiellä. Tämä on halvempaa kuin metro, ja lisäksi palvelee paremmin  eikä rajoita maankäyttöä.

Samahan on tilanne Östersundomissakin. Jos pikaratikkaa siellä pidetään hitaana, voidaan tehdä toinen ratikkarata, joka on nopeampi. Siinä voi olla vähemmän pysäkkejä kuin metrolla asemia, ja vaunujen nopeus voi olla 100120 km/h eli suurempi kuin metrolla. Kun nykyinen ratikka maksaa 112 M, kaksi ratikka maksaisi 224 M, ja sekin on edelleen alle puolet metron 540 M:sta. Tietenkin sille toiselle nopeammalle ratikalle hyvä vaihtoehto on paikallisjunarata Porvooseen, joka voi olla vielä nopeampi. Näiden kahden ero on vain siinä, miten ne päätyvät Helsinkiin kuin myös siinä, että nopea ratikkarata on helpompi sijoittaa maastoon kuin paikallisjunarata.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Eihän tuossa mitään eroa ole kuin 9 ja 14 on vaihtaneet paikkaa, Oulunkylään joka tapauksessa 23 min.


Raide-Jokeria Itis-Oulunkylä on 7,5km. Tuo olisi noin 19km/h reitin nopeimmalla osuudella, ei tuossa ole mitään järkeä. Se 14 kuulostaa jo järkevämmältä, 32km/h.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samahan on tilanne Östersundomissakin. Jos pikaratikkaa siellä pidetään hitaana, voidaan tehdä toinen ratikkarata, joka on nopeampi. Siinä voi olla vähemmän pysäkkejä kuin metrolla asemia, ja vaunujen nopeus voi olla 100120 km/h eli suurempi kuin metrolla. Kun nykyinen ratikka maksaa 112 M, kaksi ratikka maksaisi 224 M, ja sekin on edelleen alle puolet metron 540 M:sta. Tietenkin sille toiselle nopeammalle ratikalle hyvä vaihtoehto on paikallisjunarata Porvooseen, joka voi olla vielä nopeampi. Näiden kahden ero on vain siinä, miten ne päätyvät Helsinkiin kuin myös siinä, että nopea ratikkarata on helpompi sijoittaa maastoon kuin paikallisjunarata.


Mielummin niinpäin että rakennettaisiin paikallisjunarata joka jatkuu Porvooseen (ja myöhemmin HELI-ratana kauemmas itään)  joka hoitaa nopean yhteyden liitosalueiden parista pisteestä Helsinkin ja sitten erikseen liitosaluetta Itä-Helsinkiin yhdistämään pikaraitiotie. Mutta onko realistinen? 

Ja sitten se toinen kysymys, olisiko helsinkiläistyylinen metrinen raitiotie kapeine vaunuineen oikea väline hoitamaan nopeaa itäiselle Uudellemaalle suuntautuvaa liikennettä, jossa asemien välinen matka on sangen pitkä? Tiedän toki että Sveitsissä, Afrikassa ja Kaukoidässä ajetaan jopa pitkän matkan junia 1000 ja 1067 mm raideleveydellä mutta ne eivät ole mitään ratikoita teknisessä mielessä. Olisiko ratikkatyyppinen juna Helsingistä Porvooseen yhtään houkuttelevampi kuin nykyiset bussit puhumattakaan henkilöautokyydistä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Raide-Jokeria Itis-Oulunkylä on 7,5km. Tuo olisi noin 19km/h reitin nopeimmalla osuudella, ei tuossa ole mitään järkeä. Se 14 kuulostaa jo järkevämmältä, 32km/h.


Totta, menin itse möhlimään. Lisäksi matka-ajasta sen verran että jos oma väylä sille hankitaan niin pitäisi kyllä pystyä ajaa huipussaan 100 km/h tuota pellonlaitaa, jolloin keskinopeus välillä IK-Viikki olisi noin 55 km/h, tällöin kyseinen väli hurahtaisi 5,5 minuutissa. Ja raitsikalle aina vihreä niin, että raitiovaunu ei joudu edes hidastamaan - kuin juna konsanaan. 100 km/h:n mahdollistaisi tasoristeyksien varoituslaitteet ja mahdolliset puomit.

----------


## risukasa

> Lisäksi matka-ajasta sen verran että jos oma väylä sille hankitaan niin pitäisi kyllä pystyä ajaa huipussaan 100 km/h tuota pellonlaitaa, jolloin keskinopeus välillä IK-Viikki olisi noin 55 km/h, tällöin kyseinen väli hurahtaisi 5,5 minuutissa. Ja raitsikalle aina vihreä niin, että raitiovaunu ei joudu edes hidastamaan - kuin juna konsanaan. 100 km/h:n mahdollistaisi tasoristeyksien varoituslaitteet ja mahdolliset puomit.


Tuollainen nopeudennosto vaatii perusteekseen runsaan matkustajamäärän nousun. On huomattavasti halvempaa pitää nopeus 70km/h tai alle, koska silloin voidaan ajaa ilman kulunvalvontaa. Ja 80km/h -> 100km/h taas vaatii vaunulta enemmän törmäyskestävyyttä, mikä lisää vaunun hintaa ja virrankulutusta.

----------


## hmikko

> Mielummin niinpäin että rakennettaisiin paikallisjunarata joka jatkuu Porvooseen (ja myöhemmin HELI-ratana kauemmas itään)  joka hoitaa nopean yhteyden liitosalueiden parista pisteestä Helsinkin ja sitten erikseen liitosaluetta Itä-Helsinkiin yhdistämään pikaraitiotie. Mutta onko realistinen?


Ei se hintaluokaltaan ole sen kummempi kuin nyt esitetty metrokaan, joten en nyt epärealistisena pitäisi. Pääradan kapasiteetista tietysti voi tulla ongelma, ja jos päätös koplataan Pisaraan, niin saattaapi vuosikymmeniä vierähtää ennen rakentamisen alkua.




> Ja sitten se toinen kysymys, olisiko helsinkiläistyylinen metrinen raitiotie kapeine vaunuineen oikea väline hoitamaan nopeaa itäiselle Uudellemaalle suuntautuvaa liikennettä, jossa asemien välinen matka on sangen pitkä? Tiedän toki että Sveitsissä, Afrikassa ja Kaukoidässä ajetaan jopa pitkän matkan junia 1000 ja 1067 mm raideleveydellä mutta ne eivät ole mitään ratikoita teknisessä mielessä. Olisiko ratikkatyyppinen juna Helsingistä Porvooseen yhtään houkuttelevampi kuin nykyiset bussit puhumattakaan henkilöautokyydistä?


Ei kai pikaratikkaa Porvooseen asti ole esitettykään. Ratkaisevaa lienee matka-aika eikä pysäkkiväli, ja jos takapuoli kestää metrossa 40 min niin miksi ei ratikassakin. Pikaratikan teknisen standardin kannattaa olla sama kuin Raide-Jokerin, josta taas on moneen kertaan todettu, että sen kannattaa olla nykyisen systeemin kanssa yhteensopiva. Tietty Raide-Jokerin ja Ösundomin raitioteistä tulee yhteensä jo melkein yhtä paljon rataa kuin nykyisessa verkossa on, ja jos Laajasalon lisää tuohon, niin enemmän. En nyt silti ryhtyisi ainakaan raideleveyttä vaihtamaan 1524 mm:iin, kun tram-train integrointiin tuntuu olevan heikosti mahdollisuuksia. Malliksi Bilbaon 2,4 m leveä ratikka 1000 mm raiteilla:

http://raitio.org/news/uukuva10_4/bilbao403_juki.jpg

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei se hintaluokaltaan ole sen kummempi kuin nyt esitetty metrokaan, joten en nyt epärealistisena pitäisi. Pääradan kapasiteetista tietysti voi tulla ongelma, ja jos päätös koplataan Pisaraan, niin saattaapi vuosikymmeniä vierähtää ennen rakentamisen alkua.


Sipooseen/Porvooseen riittäisi varmaan aluksi 1 juna puolen tunnin välein ja  ruuhka-aikaan ehkä 20 minuutin välein, joten se ei paljoa kapasiteettia syö. 

Pääradan kapasiteettiongelman suurin pullonkaula lienee Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteiden riittävyys ja sitä lievitetään ainakin aluksi siten että osa kaukojunista muuttuu ohjausvaunullisiksi. 

Pääradan lähijunaraiteille mahtuisi kulkemaan 1.5 -kertainen määrä junia kuin nyt jos junien pysähtymiskäytäntö olisi yhtenäinen. Tähän ollaan kuulemma pyrkimässä muutenkin kehäradan käyttöönoton myötä, eli ei välttämättä pisaraa tarvitse odotella kymmeniä vuosia jos todettaisiin paikallisrautatie  Porvooseen jok ahaarautuisi pääradalta Tapanilassa, tarpeelliseksi. 




> Ei kai pikaratikkaa Porvooseen asti ole esitettykään. Ratkaisevaa lienee matka-aika eikä pysäkkiväli, ja jos takapuoli kestää metrossa 40 min niin miksi ei ratikassakin. 
> 
> Pikaratikan teknisen standardin kannattaa olla sama kuin Raide-Jokerin, josta taas on moneen kertaan todettu, että sen kannattaa olla nykyisen systeemin kanssa yhteensopiva. Tietty Raide-Jokerin ja Ösundomin raitioteistä tulee yhteensä jo melkein yhtä paljon rataa kuin nykyisessa verkossa on, ja jos Laajasalon lisää tuohon, niin enemmän. En nyt silti ryhtyisi ainakaan raideleveyttä vaihtamaan 1524 mm:iin, kun tram-train integrointiin tuntuu olevan heikosti mahdollisuuksia.


En minäkään usko siihen että Porvooseen asti rakennettaisiin metroa. Ainoa raideliikennevaihtoehto sinne asti on jonkinlainen paikallisjuna. 

Antero esitti että "hitaan" Östersundomin pikaraitiotien rinnalle rakennettaisiin tuplaraiteet "nopeaa" pikaraitiotietä varten, jotka jatkuisivat eteenpäin mahdollisesti Porvooseen. Olisin halunnut Anterolta varmistaa että onko hänen mielestään optimaalisinta rakentaa se "nopea" raitiotie Helsingistä Porvooseen asti juuri kapearaiteisena siksi että se olisi yhteensopiva muun verkon kanssa, vaikka vaunusta tulisi  selvästi ahtaampi ja kiikkerämpi (josta syystä hitaampi) kuin leveäraiteisellä radalla kulkeva raitiovaunu tai oikea juna? 

Jos vaihtoehto raitiotiestä Porvooseen oli ihan vakavin mielin ehdotettu, niin eikö kannattaisi koko systeemi eli Jokeri + Östersundomin raitiotie + nopea rinnakkaisraitiotie Porvooseen asti rakentaa kokonaan leveäraiteisena ja pitää se erillään Helsingin kantakaupungin kapeista ja hitaista raitioteistä? Jos Helsingin seudulle rakennetaan kokonaan uusia seudullisia ratoja keskustanulkopuolelle niin mitkään maasto-olosuhteetkaan eivät pakota rakentamaan niitä kantakaupungin raitiotiestandardien mukaisiksi, toisin kuin Sveitsissä tai Itävallassa tai Espanjan rannikolla. Lisäksi on niin että siellä jossa maastosyistä on jouduttu rakentamaan radat kapeiksi,  ei auto- tai bussiliikennekään pysty kilpailemaan junien kanssa maanteiden mutkaisuuden ja mäkisyyden vuoksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> kiikkerämpi (josta syystä hitaampi)


Tuo ei seuraa 1000 mm raideleveydestä. Kuten on foorumilla moneen kertaan todettu, tuolla raideleveydellä saadaan ratikka kulkemaan näihin tarkoituksiin aivan tarpeeksi kovaa. Ahtaus on sitten kysymys erikseen, mutta sen ei luulisi noilla Ösundomin ennustetuilla matkustajamäärillä olevan aivan ensimmäinen ongelma.




> Jos vaihtoehto raitiotiestä Porvooseen oli ihan vakavin mielin ehdotettu, niin eikö kannattaisi koko systeemi eli Jokeri + Östersundomin raitiotie + nopea rinnakkaisraitiotie Porvooseen asti rakentaa kokonaan leveäraiteisena ja pitää se erillään Helsingin kantakaupungin kapeista ja hitaista raitioteistä?


Toistettakoon noin miljoonannen kerran, että hitaus ei johdu kapeudesta eikä kapearaiteisuudesta. Jokeriketjussa on aihe 'integraatiohyödyt keskustan verkkoon' jauhettu kuoliaaksi jo vähintäänkin riittävän moneen kertaan. Jos nyt ehdoin tahdoin halutaan perustaa neljäs epäyhteensopiva raidejärjestelmä pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin leveäraiteiselle Jokerille voisi laittaa tuplakiskot niille osuuksille, joille olisi tarpeen päästä keskustan ratikoilla. Aika painavat syyt tämmöiseen pitäisi olla. Toimiva integrointi rautateihin voisi sellaiseksi kelvata, mutta en nyt näe, että Porvoon suunnalla tästä olisi suurta hyötyä, kun se rautatie on muutenkin rakentamatta, ja Jokerin kanssa risteävillä radoilla ei ole kapasiteettia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero esitti että "hitaan" Östersundomin pikaraitiotien rinnalle rakennettaisiin tuplaraiteet "nopeaa" pikaraitiotietä varten, jotka jatkuisivat eteenpäin mahdollisesti Porvooseen. Olisin halunnut Anterolta varmistaa että onko hänen mielestään optimaalisinta rakentaa se "nopea" raitiotie Helsingistä Porvooseen asti juuri kapearaiteisena siksi että se olisi yhteensopiva muun verkon kanssa, vaikka vaunusta tulisi  selvästi ahtaampi ja kiikkerämpi (josta syystä hitaampi) kuin leveäraiteisellä radalla kulkeva raitiovaunu tai oikea juna?


Englantilainen vastaisi tähän: This is not an issue. Eli ei tässä vaiheessa ole oleellista pohtia raideleveyksiä. Mitä hyvänsä tehdäänkin, raideleveyden voi päättää viimeiseksi.

Kysymys siitä, meneekö se nopea ratikka Porvooseen vai ei on an issue. En sitä asiaa ajatellut, ainoastaan sitä, että alle puolella metron hinnasta voi rakentaa ratikan tuplasti, ja silloin siis voi olla erikseen hidas ja nopea ratikka. Nehän voivat olla vaikka 4-raiteinen rata, jos luovuus ei parempaan riitä. Mutta mielessäni kyllä ajattelin, että se nopea ratikka voisi oikoa niin, että se on nopeampi paitsi siksi, ettei pysähdy niin usein, myös siksi, että reitti on lyhyempi.

Ei minusta ole mitään estettä sille, että Porvooseen asti menisi se nopea ratikka. Se on ihan samaa kuin erilaiset maaseuturatikat pitkin Eurooppaa. Jos Porvooseen menisi nimenomaan ratikka, se olisi junaratkaisua parempi sikäli, että se voi mennä Porvoossa katuverkkoon eli perille asti. Sitähän ei kukaan Porvoon rautatiestä puhuva ole vielä pohtinut, miten ovat järjestelyt Porvoossa. Sanoisin, että sinne on yhtä vaikeata päästä kuin Östersundomista Helsingin keskustaan. Mutta ratikka on tietenkin tässä asiassa paras, koska se pääsee kaduille ihan kuin bussikin. Sehän se on yksi tram-trainin idea  meillä vaan puuttuu se junarata Hesasta Porvooseen (kiertämättä Keravan kautta).

Junaa ja ratikka Porvooseen verratessa junan haitaksi täytynee laskea se, että ajatus junaradasta on sidottu suurnopeusyhteyteen Pietariin. Ja siitä saadaan hyvä syy olla tekemättä rataa paikallisjunille ja siten myös halvemmalla ja paremmin palvelevaksi. (Sama on tilanne Histassa.) Suurnopeusradalla kun on ympäristöhaitta ja kaarresäderajoitukset, eikä sitä voi siten viedä asutusta lähelle. Ilman tätä suurnopeusrasitetta on jokseenkin sama, tehdäänkö paikallisjunarata vai ratikkarata. Kustannukset ovat suunnilleen samat kaupunkien välillä, mutta paikallisjunaradalla on metron geometriarajoitukset eikä sillä pääse keskustoihin kuin maan alla = maksaa erittäin paljon.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Kysymys siitä, meneekö se nopea ratikka Porvooseen vai ei on an issue.


Juurikin näin. Ja vastaus on: ei mene.

Ratikka saattaa juuri ja juuri nilkuttaa Toukolahteen saakka, ei mailiakaan pitemmälle. Sipoo, saatika sitten Porvoo, ei lähde rahoittamaan heitä huonosti palvelevaa järjestelmää johonka valtiokaan ei osallistu (eikä todellakaan pitäisikään). Metro tuskin tulee ylittämään edes helsingin ja Sipoon välistä pitäjänrajaa, sen verran kova rahoituskuilu (ainakin Sipoon vinkkelistä) siinä välissä kuitenkin on.




> Junaa ja ratikka Porvooseen verratessa junan haitaksi täytynee laskea se, että ajatus junaradasta on sidottu suurnopeusyhteyteen Pietariin. Ja siitä saadaan hyvä syy olla tekemättä rataa paikallisjunille ja siten myös halvemmalla ja paremmin palvelevaksi.


Tämä on ongelma, jonka perustelut toki ovat raideliikennepoliittisten perinteiden mukaisesti täysin naurettavia. Virheellinen oikoratalinjaus on tehty, ja sillä mennään. Näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa ei ole olemassa sellaisia tekijöitä, jotka puoltaisivat tämän hankkeen roikottamista raporteissa torppaamassa aidosti järkeviä rautatiehankkeita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on ongelma, jonka perustelut toki ovat raideliikennepoliittisten perinteiden mukaisesti täysin naurettavia. Virheellinen oikoratalinjaus on tehty, ja sillä mennään. Näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa ei ole olemassa sellaisia tekijöitä, jotka puoltaisivat tämän hankkeen roikottamista raporteissa torppaamassa aidosti järkeviä rautatiehankkeita.


Aivan. Siksi koko suurnopeusrata-ajatus pitäisi unohtaa ja ajatella vain nyt ajankohtaista tarvetta paikallisliikenteestä Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä sekä sen mahdollisesta ulottamisesta Porvoosta itään. Ja sinnekin paikallisliikenteenä, ei minään suurnopeusjunana.

Vastaavalla tavalla pitäisi ymmärtää ajatella myös metron mielekkyyttä Östersundomissa. Miksi suunnitella jotain, jota ei kuitenkaan realistisesti aiota rakentaa lähimpään 30 vuoteen. Jotain 100 miljoonan luokassa olevaa voi kuvitella rakennettavan 510 vuoden aikajänteellä, se olisi mielekkäässä suhteessa muuhun infrarakentamiseen tuolla aikajaksolla. Mutta jos siinäkin on vaihtoehtona yksi asemaväli Mellunmäestä itään tai koko liitosalueen kattava pikaratikka, palataan samaan asetelmaan kustannusten ja hyötyjen järjenvastaisesta suhteesta metron kanssa.

Ja kirjoitan ylläolevan hyvin tietoisena siitä, että selitetään Ö-metron rakentamisen alkavan 2015. Voisin kuitenkin sanoa, että se on käytännössä mahdotonta, kun nyt aloitellaan yleiskaavoitusta ja rakentaminen alkaa vasta kun asemakaavat on tehty. Ja toisekseen, jos kallion poraaminen Mellunmäessä alkaisikin tällä vuosikymmenellä, Majvikin aseman tekeminen ei kuitenkaan ala tällä vuosisadan puoliskolla.

Paikallisraideliikenteen mielekkyydestä Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä voi toki perustellusti esittää järjenvastaisuusarvioita sillä perusteella, että onhan tuolla välillä jo moottoritie ja bussiliikennettä. Kyllä, mutta milloin ja mitä ryhdytään tekemään sen eteen, että oikeasti vähennämme liikenteen energiankulutusta ja päästöjä? Silloin ei voi ajatella, että kaikki kulkevat kumminkin autoilla, kun ne ovat nopeampia ja mukavampia ja motarilla pääsee. Näinhän meillä ajatellaan edelleen. Ja kuvitellaanko, että joku toinen jossain muualla on se, joka sopeutuu päästörajoituksiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo ei seuraa 1000 mm raideleveydestä. Kuten on foorumilla moneen kertaan todettu, tuolla raideleveydellä saadaan ratikka kulkemaan näihin tarkoituksiin aivan tarpeeksi kovaa. Ahtaus on sitten kysymys erikseen, mutta sen ei luulisi noilla Ösundomin ennustetuilla matkustajamäärillä olevan aivan ensimmäinen ongelma.


Suomen olot, lähinnä routiminen, aiheuttavat rajoituksia  jos halutaan ajaa yli 80 km/h vauhtia kapearaiteisella radalla oli kalusto millaine tahansa. Ts radasta tulee kalliimpi rakentaa ja ylläpitää kuin leveäraiteisesta. Ja jos juna tai ratikka köröttelee vain 80 km/h niin ei se ole busseihin tai autoihin verrattuna kilpailukykyinen., lisäksi vielä se vaunun ahtaus tulee kaupan päälle. 




> Toistettakoon noin miljoonannen kerran, että hitaus ei johdu kapeudesta eikä kapearaiteisuudesta. Jokeriketjussa on aihe 'integraatiohyödyt keskustan verkkoon' jauhettu kuoliaaksi jo vähintäänkin riittävän moneen kertaan. Jos nyt ehdoin tahdoin halutaan perustaa neljäs epäyhteensopiva raidejärjestelmä pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin leveäraiteiselle Jokerille voisi laittaa tuplakiskot niille osuuksille, joille olisi tarpeen päästä keskustan ratikoilla. Aika painavat syyt tämmöiseen pitäisi olla. Toimiva integrointi rautateihin voisi sellaiseksi kelvata, mutta en nyt näe, että Porvoon suunnalla tästä olisi suurta hyötyä, kun se rautatie on muutenkin rakentamatta, ja Jokerin kanssa risteävillä radoilla ei ole kapasiteettia.


Tässä olisi niimenomaan kyse integroinista rautatiehen tai rautatietyyppiseen verkkoon, 
eli on kyse ihan eri luokan raitiotiestä kuin pelkästään kaupungin kiertävästä Jokerista. Jos radan toinen pää on Porvoossa ja toinen Tapiolassa niin oikeastaan ei ole mitään hyötyä integroida se kaupungin sisäiseen ratikkaverkkoon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:01 ----------




> Ei minusta ole mitään estettä sille, että Porvooseen asti menisi se nopea ratikka. Se on ihan samaa kuin erilaiset maaseuturatikat pitkin Eurooppaa. Jos Porvooseen menisi nimenomaan ratikka, se olisi junaratkaisua parempi sikäli, että se voi mennä Porvoossa katuverkkoon eli perille asti. Sitähän ei kukaan Porvoon rautatiestä puhuva ole vielä pohtinut, miten ovat järjestelyt Porvoossa. Sanoisin, että sinne on yhtä vaikeata päästä kuin Östersundomista Helsingin keskustaan. Mutta ratikka on tietenkin tässä asiassa paras, koska se pääsee kaduille ihan kuin bussikin. Sehän se on yksi tram-trainin idea  meillä vaan puuttuu se junarata Hesasta Porvooseen (kiertämättä Keravan kautta).


Oikeastaan Porvoon päässä olisi ratikalla etuja junaan verrattuna, mutta jollakin kevyemmänmallisella junalla jonka kiskot kaupungissa  olisivat urakiskoja päästäisiin samaan tulokseen. Siihen että Porvoosta alettaisiin ajaa ratikoita Helsingin keskustan katuja pitkin en usko ellei sille tehdä oma rata Kulosaaren sillalta jonnekin Helsingin keskustaa (minne siinä tapauksessa?), ja siihen ei taida poliittista tahota löytyä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:05 ----------




> Juurikin näin. Ja vastaus on: ei mene.
> 
> Ratikka saattaa juuri ja juuri nilkuttaa Toukolahteen saakka, ei mailiakaan pitemmälle.


Anteeksi mutta missä on Toukolahti?




> Sipoo, saatika sitten Porvoo, ei lähde rahoittamaan heitä huonosti palvelevaa järjestelmää johonka valtiokaan ei osallistu (eikä todellakaan pitäisikään). Metro tuskin tulee ylittämään edes helsingin ja Sipoon välistä pitäjänrajaa, sen verran kova rahoituskuilu (ainakin Sipoon vinkkelistä) siinä välissä kuitenkin on.


Näin se varmasti on. Ratikka ei noin pitkällä matkalla palvele paremin kuin juna. Ainoastaan Porvoon keskustan päässä olisi hyötyä siitä että juna siirtyisi "ratikkamoodiin" mutta lienee ratkaistavissa muulla tavoin. (ks ed vastaus)




> Tämä on ongelma, jonka perustelut toki ovat raideliikennepoliittisten perinteiden mukaisesti täysin naurettavia. Virheellinen oikoratalinjaus on tehty, ja sillä mennään. Näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa ei ole olemassa sellaisia tekijöitä, jotka puoltaisivat tämän hankkeen roikottamista raporteissa torppaamassa aidosti järkeviä rautatiehankkeita.


Minun mielestäni HELI-rata voitaisiin rakentaa ihan normaalinopeusratana ja vain Kotkaan. Mitään tarvetta toiselle Pietarin radalle ei ole aiakaan toistaiseksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:10 ----------




> Aivan. Siksi koko suurnopeusrata-ajatus pitäisi unohtaa ja ajatella vain nyt ajankohtaista tarvetta paikallisliikenteestä Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä sekä sen mahdollisesta ulottamisesta Porvoosta itään. Ja sinnekin paikallisliikenteenä, ei minään suurnopeusjunana.


Juuri niin (ks ed. vastaukseni)




> Vastaavalla tavalla pitäisi ymmärtää ajatella myös metron mielekkyyttä Östersundomissa. Miksi suunnitella jotain, jota ei kuitenkaan realistisesti aiota rakentaa lähimpään 30 vuoteen. Jotain 100 miljoonan luokassa olevaa voi kuvitella rakennettavan 510 vuoden aikajänteellä, se olisi mielekkäässä suhteessa muuhun infrarakentamiseen tuolla aikajaksolla. Mutta jos siinäkin on vaihtoehtona yksi asemaväli Mellunmäestä itään tai koko liitosalueen kattava pikaratikka, palataan samaan asetelmaan kustannusten ja hyötyjen järjenvastaisesta suhteesta metron kanssa.


En minäkään oikein usko että metrosta olisi miksikään jos ajatellaan liikennettä liitosalueista itään. Jonkinlainen kombi-metro ehkä mutta silläkin on rajoitteensa. 




> Paikallisraideliikenteen mielekkyydestä Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä voi toki perustellusti esittää järjenvastaisuusarvioita sillä perusteella, että onhan tuolla välillä jo moottoritie ja bussiliikennettä. Kyllä, mutta milloin ja mitä ryhdytään tekemään sen eteen, että oikeasti vähennämme liikenteen energiankulutusta ja päästöjä? Silloin ei voi ajatella, että kaikki kulkevat kumminkin autoilla, kun ne ovat nopeampia ja mukavampia ja motarilla pääsee. Näinhän meillä ajatellaan edelleen. Ja kuvitellaanko, että joku toinen jossain muualla on se, joka sopeutuu päästörajoituksiin.


Näin valitettavasti kuvitellaan, ainakin vielä kun autoilu on niin halpaa kuin nyt. Lisäksi moni kuvittelee tosissaan että sähköautoista olisi pelastajiksi. Siksi, jos itään suunitellaan rataa niin sen pitää olla tasoltaan sellainen että se todella houkuttelee vaihtoehdoksi autoille. muut radat Helsingistä pohjosieen ja länteen ainakin jossakin määrin houkuttelevat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomen olot, lähinnä routiminen, aiheuttavat rajoituksia  jos halutaan ajaa yli 80 km/h vauhtia kapearaiteisella radalla oli kalusto millaine tahansa.


Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, Suomen erityisolosuhteilla on yhtä vähän merkitystä kuin Sveitsin erityisolosuhteilla. Tämä ei ole mikään uskon asia.

Jos nyt sitten haluat viitata valtion rataverkon routaongelmiin, niin ensinnäkin, siellähän on ylileveä raide ja toiseksi, kyse on siitä, etteivät kansanedustajat ole myöntäneet rahaa rataverkon ylläpitoon. Nyt on vain käynyt kuten tiedetään, kun ratoja ei huolleta. Poliittista tahtoa on toteutettu.




> Siihen että Porvoosta alettaisiin ajaa ratikoita Helsingin keskustan katuja pitkin en usko ellei sille tehdä oma rata Kulosaaren sillalta jonnekin Helsingin keskustaa (minne siinä tapauksessa?), ja siihen ei taida poliittista tahota löytyä.


Poliittista tahtoa löytyy tai ei löydy, sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä on oikein, teknisesti älykästä, taloudellista ja tarkoituksenmukaista. Porvoosta tulee nyt busseja ajamaan Helsingin katuverkossa. Ei ole mikään ongelma, jos siellä olisi sama määrä Porvoosta tulleita ratikoita  jotka tosin toisivat 3 kertaa niin paljon ihmisiä kuin bussit.




> Lisäksi moni kuvittelee tosissaan että sähköautoista olisi pelastajiksi.


Niinhän ne kuvittelevat, koska sähkö tulee töpselistä ja töpseli ei haise eikä pölyä. HS:n juttu Kiinan autoistumisesta sentään totesi tylyjä tosiasioita: Jos uudet autot Kiinassa olisivat sähköautoja, niiden todellinen polttoaine olisi kivihiili. Ja silloin ne pilaavat ilmastoa vielä pahemmin kuin öljyllä toimivat autot.

Ikävä tosiasia on, että ainoa tällä hetkellä tiedossa ja teknisesti toteutettavissa oleva ratkaisu sähköautojen vain vähän CO2-päästöiseksi energialähteeksi on ydinvoima. Kun otetaan huomioon sähköautojen epätasainen voimalaitokselle tuleva kuorma, ydinvoimankin rinnalla on pyöritettävä säätövoimaa, joka käytännössä tarkoittaa polttoaineella toimivaa voimalaitosta. Sillä on siis hoidettava kulutuksen vaihtelut, koska ydinvoimalaitos ei siihen sovellu.

Tuulella ja auringolla on sama ongelma, eli säätövoiman tarve, koska kummankaan tuotanto ei ole ihmisen hallittavissa ja verkon kuorman mukaan säädettävissä. Vesivoima on hyvä säätövoimaa, mutta sitä ei ole tarpeeksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, Suomen erityisolosuhteilla on yhtä vähän merkitystä kuin Sveitsin erityisolosuhteilla. Tämä ei ole mikään uskon asia.


Kulkevatko Sveitsin kapearaiteiset junat 120 km/h, joka on pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunien normaali matkanopeus?

*Lisäys:*
Vastaukseni omaan kysymykseeni: Sveitsin Rhätishe Bahn verkon nopeimmat junat kulkevat 100 km/h. Nykyaikaisin käytössä oleva juna on tällainen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RhB_ABe_8/12

Se voisi sellaisenaan sopia Porvoonkin liikenteeseen mutta Helsingin kaduille se ei mahdu koska leveyttä on 2,65 m.





> Poliittista tahtoa löytyy tai ei löydy, sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä on oikein, teknisesti älykästä, taloudellista ja tarkoituksenmukaista. Porvoosta tulee nyt busseja ajamaan Helsingin katuverkossa. Ei ole mikään ongelma, jos siellä olisi sama määrä Porvoosta tulleita ratikoita – jotka tosin toisivat 3 kertaa niin paljon ihmisiä kuin bussit.


Ei se nyt ole ihan sama juttu. Porvoosta (ja Kotkasta jne) tulevat bussit ajavat varsin outoa reittiä keskustaan koska muuta toimivaa reittiä ei löydy. Ne ajavat Alppilan ja Töölön kautta Kamppiin, ja jos on ruhkaa, ne köröttelevät loppumatkan etananvauhtia. Ne eivät edes kulje minkään rautatieaseman tai metroaseman tai muunkaan joukkoliikenteen solmukohdan  kautta jolla matkustajat voisivat vaihtaa sujuvasti kaupungin sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Se on mielestäni idän bussiliikenteen suurin ongelma, keskustassa liikkumisen hitaus ja jakelu. Jos tämä liikenne hoidettaisiin ratikoilla, tilanne ei paranisi ollenkaan jos ne kulkisivat samaa reittiä kuin bussit. Ja siihenkään en usko että ne mahtuisivat kulkemaan Hämeentietä pitkin keskustaan paremmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Se voisi sellaisenaan sopia Porvoonkin liikenteeseen mutta Helsingin kaduille se ei mahdu koska leveyttä on 2,65 m.


En ole Porvooseen saakka menevästä ratikasta mitenkään kauhean innostunut lähinnä siksi että minusta junan nopeuden pitäisi olla jotain 140km/h, mutta tuo nyt on pienimmästä päästä ongelmia. Ei sen leveämmän ratikan tarvitse minnekään Tehtaankadulle taipua. Esimerkiksi Rautatientorille saakka on useampikin reitti jonne voi tehdä vaikka ihan erilliset kiskot.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole Porvooseen saakka menevästä ratikasta mitenkään kauhean innostunut lähinnä siksi että minusta junan nopeuden pitäisi olla jotain 140km/h, mutta tuo nyt on pienimmästä päästä ongelmia. Ei sen leveämmän ratikan tarvitse minnekään Tehtaankadulle taipua. Esimerkiksi Rautatientorille saakka on useampikin reitti jonne voi tehdä vaikka ihan erilliset kiskot.


Tällaisessa junamaisessa ratikassa on myös se ongelma että se on 3 kertaa niin pitkä kuin tavallinen expressbus-linja-auto mutta siihen mahtuu vain 2 kerta niin paljon matkustajia eli mikään tilaasäästävä ratkaisu se ei ole. 

Jos se junaratikka nyt ehdottomasti pitää saada Helsingin kantakaupungille, niin miltä kuulostaisi sellainen vaihtoehto että ei mennä ihan keskustaan asti mutta rakennetaan uusi rata Kulosaren sillalta Pasilaan Teollisuuskatua pitkin? Ne jotka haluavat keskustaan voivat vaihtaa Pasilassa junaan. Tai Itäkeskuskessa metroon.  Joka tapauksessa kombinaatioita syntyy enemmän kuin nykyisessä bussivaihtoehdossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Tällaisessa junamaisessa ratikassa on myös se ongelma että se on 3 kertaa niin pitkä kuin tavallinen expressbus-linja-auto mutta siihen mahtuu vain 2 kerta niin paljon matkustajia eli mikään tilaasäästävä ratkaisu se ei ole.


Eikähän tuo ole sisustuskysymys, tuossa linkkaamassasi junassa on muuten myös tilavampi ykkösluokka. Enkä minä nyt keksi miksei ne voisi olla 60 metrisiäkin.





> Jos se junaratikka nyt ehdottomasti pitää saada Helsingin kantakaupungille, niin miltä kuulostaisi sellainen vaihtoehto että ei mennä ihan keskustaan asti mutta rakennetaan uusi rata Kulosaren sillalta Pasilaan Teollisuuskatua pitkin? Ne jotka haluavat keskustaan voivat vaihtaa Pasilassa junaan. Tai Itäkeskuskessa metroon.  Joka tapauksessa kombinaatioita syntyy enemmän kuin nykyisessä bussivaihtoehdossa.


Mikä ettei, jos saisi vielä hyvän vaihdon ratikkaan samalla pysäkille jossain Kalasataman nurkilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikähän tuo ole sisustuskysymys, tuossa linkkaamassasi junassa on muuten myös tilavampi ykkösluokka. Enkä minä nyt keksi miksei ne voisi olla 60 metrisiäkin.


Ykkösluokan muuttaminen kakkoseksi toisi vain 8 lisäistuinta. Eli silloin paikkamäärä olisi 108. 
Olisihan tällainen juna tietenkin jollain tavalla mukavempi kuin bussi mutta ei nopeampi. Ja Kotkaan asti tuskin rataa jatkettaisi noilla spekseillä. 

Eli jospa sittenkin kannattaisi rakentaa leveäraiteinen rata Potrvooseen jolloin se nopeuskysymyskin ratkeaa helpommin. Ja jos se menisi Pasilaan niin voisi käyttää jopa samoja kiskoja kuin metro Kulosaaren silallla niin ei tule päällekkäisiä investointeja niin paljon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ja jos se menisi Pasilaan niin voisi käyttää jopa samoja kiskoja kuin metro Kulosaaren silallla niin ei tule päällekkäisiä investointeja niin paljon.


Paitsi ettei voisi, koska tiheästi kulkevien automaattimetrojen väliin ei ensinnäkin mahdu, ja toisekseen sovi mennä millään laitteella, jolla ei ole samaa automaatiota (jonka rakentaminen kaikkiin tämän ratikan vaunuihin varmaan maksaisi saman kuin se oma rata tuolle pätkälle).

----------


## Kari

> Ikävä tosiasia on, että ainoa tällä hetkellä tiedossa ja teknisesti toteutettavissa oleva ratkaisu sähköautojen vain vähän CO2-päästöiseksi energialähteeksi on ydinvoima. Kun otetaan huomioon sähköautojen epätasainen voimalaitokselle tuleva kuorma, ydinvoimankin rinnalla on pyöritettävä säätövoimaa, joka käytännössä tarkoittaa polttoaineella toimivaa voimalaitosta. Sillä on siis hoidettava kulutuksen vaihtelut, koska ydinvoimalaitos ei siihen sovellu.


Ottamatta sen kummemmin kantaa sähköautojen mahdollisuuksiin, niin tämä asia on kyllä jokseenkin päinvastoin. Tekniikkaa tietenkin vasta kehitellään, mutta käsittääkseni sähköautojen laaja käyttöönotto pikemminkin vähentää säätövoiman tarvetta. On varsin luultavaa, että niitä autoja ladataan yöaikaan (jolloin muualla on pienempi kulutus) ja toisaalta sillä ei ole (toteutuksesta toki riippuen) suurtakaan väliä, mihin aikoihin se energia niihin akkuihin (tai polttokennoihin) tuotetaan. Tällöin on mahdollista nimenomaan tasata kulutusta nykyisestä, jolloin säätövoimaa ei niin paljon tarvita.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paitsi ettei voisi, koska tiheästi kulkevien automaattimetrojen väliin ei ensinnäkin mahdu, ja toisekseen sovi mennä millään laitteella, jolla ei ole samaa automaatiota (jonka rakentaminen kaikkiin tämän ratikan vaunuihin varmaan maksaisi saman kuin se oma rata tuolle pätkälle).


Jos metron vuoroväli on 2.5 min ja Porvoon junan 20 min niin se mahtuu livahtamaan kyllä Kulosaaren sillan yllityksen ajaksi. Ne laitteistot voivat olla se kynnys mutta jos junia on liikenteessä korkeintaan 10 kpl niin ei ne voi maksaa niin paljon kuin toinen Kulosaaren silta. Toinen juttu on että jos siltaa pitkin on tarkoitus tulla muitakin raitiovaunuja, silloin toinen silta tulee kysymykseen. Se voidaan varustaa sekä levein että kapein kiskoin sisennettyinä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Jos metron vuoroväli on 2.5 min ja Porvoon junan 20 min niin se mahtuu livahtamaan kyllä Kulosaaren sillan yllityksen ajaksi. Ne laitteistot voivat olla se kynnys mutta jos junia on liikenteessä korkeintaan 10 kpl niin ei ne voi maksaa niin paljon kuin toinen Kulosaaren silta. Toinen juttu on että jos siltaa pitkin on tarkoitus tulla muitakin raitiovaunuja, silloin toinen silta tulee kysymykseen. Se voidaan varustaa sekä levein että kapein kiskoin sisennettyinä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kulosaaren sillalla on kuusi kaistaa ja leveät jalkakäytävät ja pyörätiet, kyllä siihen nyt varmaan mahtuisi. Oman sillan voisi tehdä jos haluttaisiin suoraan katutasoon Kalasatamaan, samalla saisi vähän mukavamman jalankulkyhteyden kuin sillasta ei tarvitsisi tehdä niin korkeaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kulosaaren sillalla on kuusi kaistaa ja leveät jalkakäytävät ja pyörätiet, kyllä siihen nyt varmaan mahtuisi. Oman sillan voisi tehdä jos haluttaisiin suoraan katutasoon Kalasatamaan, samalla saisi vähän mukavamman jalankulkyhteyden kuin sillasta ei tarvitsisi tehdä niin korkeaa.


Niin, mutta kestääkö Kulosaaren itäväylän autosilta ilman ennenaikaista loppuunkulumista painavampaa moottorivaunua? Se tiedetään että Kulosaaren siltaa rakennettaessa 50-luvulla se suunniteltiin myös raitiotiekäyttöön joka ei toteutunnut. Mutta minkä painoisille vaunuille? 

Jos silallla olis tarkoitus ajaa myös "pitkän matkan ratikoita" Porvoosta esim selaisella  sveitsiläisellä junalla http://www.stadlerrail.com/media/upl...triebzug_d.pdf josta oli puhe, niin se painaa tyhjänä 106 tonnia ja yhden akselin paino on  9 t. Mitenhän on? Vrt saman valmistajan tavalline ratikka Tango http://www.stadlerrail.com/media/upl...eets/BLT_d.pdf  painaa 54 t ja 10 akselia, joten akselia kohden tekee 5.4 t.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Niin, mutta kestääkö Kulosaaren itäväylän autosilta ilman ennenaikaista loppuun kulumista painavampaa moottorivaunua? Se tiedetään että Kulosaaren siltaa rakennettaessa 50-luvulla se suunniteltiin myös raitiotiekäyttöön joka ei toteutunut. Mutta minkä painoisille vaunuille?
> t. Rainer


Hyvänen aika, tuskin tuollaisesta kannattaa kantaa huolta. Eihän sellaista *koskaan* tapahdu.
Ehkä kalustoksi on ajateltu vts+vts = 40 tonnia ja mahdollisesti vielä pv 13 tonnia, 8 tai 12 akselia. Mutta mistä minä tiedän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ottamatta sen kummemmin kantaa sähköautojen mahdollisuuksiin, niin tämä asia on kyllä jokseenkin päinvastoin. Tekniikkaa tietenkin vasta kehitellään, mutta käsittääkseni sähköautojen laaja käyttöönotto pikemminkin vähentää säätövoiman tarvetta. On varsin luultavaa, että niitä autoja ladataan yöaikaan (jolloin muualla on pienempi kulutus) ja toisaalta sillä ei ole (toteutuksesta toki riippuen) suurtakaan väliä, mihin aikoihin se energia niihin akkuihin (tai polttokennoihin) tuotetaan. Tällöin on mahdollista nimenomaan tasata kulutusta nykyisestä, jolloin säätövoimaa ei niin paljon tarvita.


Ei se ihan niinkään yksinkertaista ole. Säädön kannalta on otettava huomioon säätötarpeen kaikki aikavaihtelut. Lyhyellä ajalla tulee merkittäväksi se, että autot kuluttavat sähköä enimmäkseen ruuhka-aikoina, jolloin ne ovat irti verkosta. Eli autojen vuorokausivaihtelu ei ole synkassa muun sähkön kulutuksen vuorokausivaihtelun kanssa tuntitasolla, vaikka vuorokausitasolla keskimäärin olisivatkin. Sitten on toinen ongelma siitä, että toimiakseen sähköverkon kuormituksen tasaukseen autojen akkujen keskimääräisen latausasteen tulisi olla 50 %. Tämä on kova vaatimus, kun sähköautojen toimintasäde on jo nyt 3025 % polttomoottoriauton toimintasäteestä.

Vuosivaihtelu taas johtaa siihen, että ydinvoimakapasiteetti on asetettava kesän alhaisen kulutuksen mukaan. Kulutuksen nousu talvikaudelle on hoidettava muulla voimalla. Käytännössä se tehdään yhdistetyllä lämmöntuotannolla, koska sitä lämpöäkin tarvitaan ja samalla saadaan sähköä. Autokanta tasaa hieman vuosivaihtelua, koska kesälla autoillaan enemmän. Mutta ne lämpösähkövoimalat eivät ole ydinvoimaloita, koska lämmöntarve on paikallinen ja lämmöntuotannon on oltava erittäin säädettävää.

Jos autojen akut ovat vaihdettavia, se helpottaa tilannetta, koska silloin vain osa akuista on autoissa ja irti verkosta silloin kun autolla ajetaan. Mutta ei sekään taida ratkaista sähköntuotannon säätövoiman tarvetta ja tuotantomuotoa.

No, meni kyllä ohi tämän ketjun aiheen




> Sveitsin Rhätishe Bahn verkon nopeimmat junat kulkevat 100 km/h. Nykyaikaisin käytössä oleva juna on tällainen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RhB_ABe_8/12


Täällä on joskus aikaisemminkin pohdittu sitä, miten suurta nopeutta ajetaan metrin raiteella. Muistelen, että 140 km/h. Mitä tulee Sveitsiin, niin Alpeilla kiemurteleva rataverkko on sellainen, ettei siellä voi eikä kannata yrittää ajaa kovin suurin nopeuksin ratojen mutkaisuuden vuoksi. Mutta myönnän, että en tiedä, onko tämä vai jokin muu syy siihen, että mainitsemasi junan nopeudeksi on asetetu 100 km/h.

Mutta toisaalta, en minä määritellyt mitään raideleveyttä sille Porvooseen ulottuvalle yhteydelle. Bussit ajavat 100 km/h tai vanhaa Porvoon tietä käyttävät 80 km/h, eikä kukaan valita siitä. Miksi samat nopeudet ovat valituksen aihe jos kyse on raideliikenteestä? En kysy tätä siksi, että olisin sitä mieltä, ettei suurempi noepus olisi hyödyksi. Mutta aikataulujen laskuharjoituksilla voi aika helposti todeta, että yli 120 km/h huippunopeuksista ei ole kovin merkittävää apua, jos Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä on myös pysähdyksiä.

Ihan muuten esimerkin vuoksi: Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä on kaksikin ratikkayhteyttä. Toinen ajaa lisäksi pitkän pätkän yksiraiteista rataa, kohtaukset ovat pysäkeillä. Tämä yksiraiteinen liikennöi 80 km/h ja toinen 100 km/h. Etäisyys on vähän lyhyempi kuin Porvooseen, eli alle 40 km.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täällä on joskus aikaisemminkin pohdittu sitä, miten suurta nopeutta ajetaan metrin raiteella. Muistelen, että 140 km/h. Mitä tulee Sveitsiin, niin Alpeilla kiemurteleva rataverkko on sellainen, ettei siellä voi eikä kannata yrittää ajaa kovin suurin nopeuksin ratojen mutkaisuuden vuoksi. Mutta myönnän, että en tiedä, onko tämä vai jokin muu syy siihen, että mainitsemasi junan nopeudeksi on asetetu 100 km/h.


Se on varma että Japanissa esim ajetaan 1067 mm raideleveydelläkin hyvin nopeita junia mutta täytyy muistaa että Japani satsaa rautateiden rakentamiseen ja kunnossapitoon aivan toisenlaisia rahamääriä kuin me täällä. Sveitsistäkin kuvittelisin että niiden rautatiebudjetti asukasta kohti ylittää meidän reilusti. 

Löysin muuten Stadlerin esitteiden joukosta yhden kapearaiteisen junatyypin joka vois kiinnostaa ja sen huippunopeus on 120 km/h: http://www.stadlerrail.com/media/upl...SPEZ_RBS_d.pdf
Se edustaa varmaan kapearaidejunien kehityksen huippua mutta raitiovaunuksi Helsingin katuverkolla siitä ei ole vaunujen leveyden ja pituuden vuoksi. 




> Mutta toisaalta, en minä määritellyt mitään raideleveyttä sille Porvooseen ulottuvalle yhteydelle. Bussit ajavat 100 km/h tai vanhaa Porvoon tietä käyttävät 80 km/h, eikä kukaan valita siitä. Miksi samat nopeudet ovat valituksen aihe jos kyse on raideliikenteestä?


Ei sellainen raideliikene joka on yhtä hidas tai hitaampi kuin nopein bussi houkuttele. Jos muistat ajan ennenkuin rantarata sähköistettiin niin bussien matkustusosuus oli moninkertainen juniin verrattuna. Junat kulkivat lähes tyhjinä, bussit täysinä. Tavallisten pikavuorobussien ja pikajunien matka-aika Helsingin ja Turun välillä oli kutakuinkin sama, mutta muutamat ns erikoispikavuoro-bussit ajoivat päästä päähän 20 min nopeammin eli päihittivät junat. Junat olivat niin pahassa alakynnessä kuin olla voi vaikka niissä oli ravintola ja muut palvelut mitä bussissa ei ollut (toki tavallisesta pikavuorobussista pääsi kahville tai kaljalle Lahnajärvellä). Jos Porvoon ja Helsingin välille rakennetaan paikallisrautatie jonka junat ovat yhtä hitaat kuin bussit, joilla on vakiintunut asema tällä linjalla niin kovin paljon siirtymää bussista junaan ei tapahdu. Ihmiset ovat nimittäin hyvin konservatiivisia sen suhteen. Ja jos juna on paljon hitaampi kuin henkilöauto niin ei mitään siirtymää tule tapahtumaan autoista junaan, ellei bensan hinta kohoa tähtitieteellisiin lukemiin. Rantaradan matkustajamäärät alkoivat kasvaa vasta kun junat olivat selvästi nopeammat kuin bussit. 

Lisäys:
Sveitsissä ja muissa keski-Euroopan maissa eivät bussit myöskään kilpaile junien kanssa vaan niillä on selvä työnjako, ja se on mahdollistanut paikallisjunayhteyksien kilpailukyvyn. Esim luin jonkin aikaa sitten  että Saksassa aletaan vasta nyt selvittää reittibussiliikenteen vapauttamista kilpailulle. Tähän asti Saksassa on ollut  kaupungeilla,  seudullisilla liikenneoperaattoreilla, rautateillä ja postilaitolksella monopoli bussiliikenteessä. Mitään Matkahuollon tapaista yksityistä bussipoolia kuin meillä ei ymmärtääkseni ole missään muualla Euroopassa. 




> En kysy tätä siksi, että olisin sitä mieltä, ettei suurempi noepus olisi hyödyksi. Mutta aikataulujen laskuharjoituksilla voi aika helposti todeta, että yli 120 km/h huippunopeuksista ei ole kovin merkittävää apua, jos Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä on myös pysähdyksiä.


Noi, ei välttämättä yli 120, mutta radalla pitäisi pystyä ajaa joitakin nopeampiakin junavuoroja jotka eivät pysähdy joka seisakkeella, etenkin jos tulee ajankohataiseksi jatkaa rata Loviisaan ja Kotkaan.




> Ihan muuten esimerkin vuoksi: Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä on kaksikin ratikkayhteyttä. Toinen ajaa lisäksi pitkän pätkän yksiraiteista rataa, kohtaukset ovat pysäkeillä. Tämä yksiraiteinen liikennöi 80 km/h ja toinen 100 km/h. Etäisyys on vähän lyhyempi kuin Porvooseen, eli alle 40 km.


Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä kulkee myös DB:n päärata jolla ajaa sekä paikallis- /taajamajunia että kaukojunia (matka-aika n 15 min) joten se ratikka /metro ei ole ainoa tapa päästä kaupunkien välillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Ei se ihan niinkään yksinkertaista ole. Säädön kannalta on otettava huomioon säätötarpeen kaikki aikavaihtelut. Lyhyellä ajalla tulee merkittäväksi se, että autot kuluttavat sähköä enimmäkseen ruuhka-aikoina, jolloin ne ovat irti verkosta. Eli autojen vuorokausivaihtelu ei ole synkassa muun sähkön kulutuksen vuorokausivaihtelun kanssa tuntitasolla, vaikka vuorokausitasolla keskimäärin olisivatkin.


Sähkönkulutus ei ole minimissään ruuhka-aikaan. Koska autojen akkuja voidaan ladata huomattavan vapaasti, latausaikojen säätelyllä (sähkön hinnoittelu) on mahdollista tasoittaa kulutuksen vuorokausivaihtelua.




> Sitten on toinen ongelma siitä, että toimiakseen sähköverkon kuormituksen tasaukseen autojen akkujen keskimääräisen latausasteen tulisi olla 50 %. Tämä on kova vaatimus, kun sähköautojen toimintasäde on jo nyt 3025 % polttomoottoriauton toimintasäteestä.


Tätä en kyllä oikein ymmärtänyt. Miten se akkujen keskimääräinen latausaste asiaan vaikuttaa? Eikös olennaista ole lähinnä se, milloin niitä ladataan?




> Vuosivaihtelu taas johtaa siihen, että ydinvoimakapasiteetti on asetettava kesän alhaisen kulutuksen mukaan. Kulutuksen nousu talvikaudelle on hoidettava muulla voimalla. Käytännössä se tehdään yhdistetyllä lämmöntuotannolla, koska sitä lämpöäkin tarvitaan ja samalla saadaan sähköä. Autokanta tasaa hieman vuosivaihtelua, koska kesälla autoillaan enemmän. Mutta ne lämpösähkövoimalat eivät ole ydinvoimaloita, koska lämmöntarve on paikallinen ja lämmöntuotannon on oltava erittäin säädettävää.


Vuosivaihteluun tuolla ei varmaankaan kovin suurta vaikutusta olekaan, ainakaan perinteisillä akuilla. Tietenkin, jos poltamme vaikkapa vetyä polttokennoissa, voisi teoriassa olla mahdollista tuottaa sitä vetyä varastoon kesäaikaan, mutta vuosivaihtelun ongelma luultavasti pitäisi ratkaista jollain muulla tavoin, esimerkiksi sähkökaupalla (etelämmässähän juuri kesällä sähköä kuluu paljon ilmastointilaitteisiin).

Enkä minä väittänytkään, että sähköautojen laajakaan käyttöönotto poistaisi säätövoiman tarvetta, vaan että se vähentäisi sitä. Pitäisi varmaan kaivella jostain lukuja, niin voisi haarukoida, kuinka merkittävä vaikutus tuolla lopulta olisi.

Olennaistahan tuossa on siis se, että yleensä sähköä ei ole mielekästä kerätä akkuihin sen vuoksi, että saataisiin sähköverkon kuormaa tasattua, koska hyötysuhde on heikohko. Mutta jos sitä kerätään niihin autonakkuihin muista syistä joka tapauksessa, niin tokihan sitä voi hyödyntää myös kuormituksen tasaukseen.




> No, meni kyllä ohi tämän ketjun aiheen


Niin meni :-)

Kari

----------


## GT8N

En näe mitään syytä, miksi Porvoosta tuleva "kaukoratikka" ei voisi tulla keskustaan asti. Jos 1000mm levynen pikaraitiotie päätettäisiin jatkaa Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan, lienisi helpointa vetää se Itäväylän maastokäytävässä. (Tämähän ei tietenkään poissulje Laajasalo - (/Herttoniemi) - Roihuvuori - Itäkeskus ratikkalinjausta), vaan on suorempi reitti Kalasatamaan. Radalle olisi syytä tehdä oma Kulosaaren silta sekä oma linjaus Sompasaaren kärkeen asti, josta se vasta siirtyisi ratikkaverkkoon ja hyödyntäisi Kalasataman raitiotien linjausta Rautatientorille. (Sompasaari - Tervasaari - Liisankatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Rautatientori.) _Jos_ autoton Kaivokatu olisi tässä vaiheessa toteutunut, voisi Porvoon ratikkajunien lähtolaituri olla Rautatientorin sijaan vaikkapa aseman pääovien ja nykyisen ratikkapysäkin välissä.

Kalustoksi sopisi hyvinkin Rainerin linkkaama Stadlerin juna. Sillä eihän se ole mitenkään liian pitkäkatuverkossa käytettäväksi vain 60m pituisena. (Kaksi pidennettyä Nr II:sta on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä). Toki välillä Liisankatu - Pääasemasema pysäkki- ja liikennevaloratkaisuja tulisi uudelleenjärjestellä, mutta tämänkokoisessa asiassa se on pikkujuttu.

Kapasiteettia Porvoon suuntaan saisi lisättyä myös ajamalla kahta kolmivaunuista junaa kaksinajossa Kalasatama-Porvoo -välillä siten, että Kalasatamassa (oman linjauksen alkupysäkillä) ratikkajunat koottaisiin/jaettaisiin niin, että toinen yksikkö ajaa Kalasatamasta Tervasaaren kautta Rautatieasemalle ja toinen esim. reittiä Pääskylänkatu - Aleksis Kiven katu - Pasilan asema. Täten luodaan myös merkittävä toinen suora yhteys.

Ei liene myöskään mikään ongelma esim. ruuhka-aikoina ajaa joitakin Porvoon ratikkavuoroja Itäkeskuksesta jokerin reittiä Leppävaaraan.  

Ja ei muuta kuin rakentamaan! :Laughing:

----------


## risukasa

> En näe mitään syytä, miksi Porvoosta tuleva "kaukoratikka" ei voisi tulla keskustaan asti.


Pakko todeta tästä viestistä, että nyt puhut täyttä asiaa. Mikään muu ei kuvailemaasi järjestelyä estä, kuin haluttomuus. Näin hyvää joukkoliikennettä voitaisiin meillä alkaa rakentamaan vaikka heti.

----------


## hmikko

Tulee tässä mieleen, että jos Länsimetron rakentaminen oikeasti juuttuu Tapiolaan ja Raide-Jokeri tehdään, ja jonkin ihmeen kautta Ösundomiin päädyttäisiin tekemään pikaratikka, niin olisi suorastaan symmetristä jatkaa Tapiolasta länteen ratikalla eikä metrolla. Syntyisi laaja seudullinen pikaratikkaverkosto, jonka itäinen vaihtoasema olisi Itiksessä ja läntinen Tapiolassa. No, eipä taida tämmöistä riskiä juuri olla, nyt kun kerran metrosuunnitelma on voimassa lännessä ja kohta idässä. Toteutusta lykätään niin kauan että rahat löytyy, riippumatta siitä kauanko siihen menee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä kulkee myös DB:n päärata jolla ajaa sekä paikallis- /taajamajunia että kaukojunia (matka-aika n 15 min) joten se ratikka /metro ei ole ainoa tapa päästä kaupunkien välillä.


Sinäpä sen kirjoitit. Jos Helsingin ja Porvoon välille tehdään paikallisraideliikenneyhteys (määrittelemättä siis tässä vielä valittua teknologiaa ja sen nimitystä), ei se mitenkään estä rakentamasta nopeiden junien rataa joskus puolen vuosisadan päästä. Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä on eri palvelu tarjolla niille, jotka haluavat vain päästä kaupungista toiseen ja niille, joilla on tarve liikkua kaupunkien väliselle alueelle. Aivan samasta on kyse H:gin ja Porvoon välillä, mutta meillä näitä tarpeita yritetään hoitaa yhdellä ainoalla välineellä, joka ei voi olla hyvä kumpaankaan tarkoitukseen. Tarkoitan tällä esimerkiksi näitä:
Metro: liian hidas kaupungista toiseen, liian vähän asemia kaupunkien välisen alueen palvelemiseksi, liian kallis kumpaankin tarkoitukseenNopea junarata: ei palvele lainkaan kaupunien välistä aluettaPaikallisjunarata: liian vähän asemia kaupunkien välisen alueen palvelemiseksiYksi pikaratikkarata: joko liian hidas kaupungista toiseen tai liian vähän pysäkkejä kaupunkien välillä
Tarvitaan siis yksi ratkaisu matkoille keskustasta keskustaan ja toinen matkoille, jotka alkavat tai päättyvät kaupunkien välillä.

Ei tietenkään ole aivan yhden tekevää, minkälaisia nämä ratkaisut ovat. Rakentamattomassa maastossa Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä voi tehdä mitä vain, mutta kummankaan kaupungin keskustassa ei voi tehdä mitä vain. Kuten GTN8 viestissään osoitti, kevyt raideliikennetekniikka tarjoaa parhaimman joustavuuden ja sopeutuvuuden kummankin seudun sisällä ja rakennetun ympäristön kanssa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kalustoksi sopisi hyvinkin Rainerin linkkaama Stadlerin juna. Sillä eihän se ole mitenkään liian pitkäkatuverkossa käytettäväksi vain 60m pituisena. (Kaksi pidennettyä Nr II:sta on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä). Toki välillä Liisankatu - Pääasemasema pysäkki- ja liikennevaloratkaisuja tulisi uudelleenjärjestellä, mutta tämänkokoisessa asiassa se on pikkujuttu.


Kyseinen juna ei nyt valitettavasti toimi raitiovaununa Helsingin kaltaisessa ympäristössä. Se ei ole raitiovaunuksi rakennettukaan vaan junaksi tai "metroksi" kuten kuva antaa ymmärtää. 

Syy ei ole junan pituus vaan vaunun pituus ja rakenne. Juna joka on 60 m pitkä koostuu kolmesta 20 m pitkistä vaunusta jotka kulkevat tavanomaisten telien päällä. Siis yksi vaunu tästä junasta on yhtä pitkä kuin kokonainen Nr2 sarjan 2-vaunuinen nivelvaunu. Se ei pystyisi kääntymään kadunkulmien ympäri mutkissa koska ylitys olisi liian suuri, ja millään ratojen millimetrioikaisuilla sitä ei korjata. Ainoa mahdollisuus on laittaa se kulkemaan esim Kalasatamasta Pasilaan vanhaa satamaradan linjausta pitkin, mutta siinä tapauksessa tavallinen leveäraidejuna olisi yhtä toimiva ellei toimivampi tai ainakin tilavampi.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Paikallisjunarata: liian vähän asemia kaupunkien välisen alueen palvelemiseksi


Toimii varsin hyvin sekä länteen että pohjoiseen. Miksei siis itäänkin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toimii varsin hyvin sekä länteen että pohjoiseen. Miksei siis itäänkin?


Niinpä juuri. 

Paras kombinaatio olisi paikallis- tai ns normaali rautatie ensalkuun ainakin Porvooseen ja sen lisäksi raitiotie joko 1- tai 2-haaraisena Itäkeskusesta liitosalueille. 

Se kysymys on, voisiko sillä säästää jotain, palvelutason kärsimättä, jos ne käyttäisi samaa infraa eli kiskoja osittain, ja mitä reunaehtoja siitä syntyy, vai kannattaako unohtaa koko juttu.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Toimii varsin hyvin sekä länteen että pohjoiseen. Miksei siis itäänkin?


Kaksi kirjainta: VR.
Kahtena sanana VR ja laskutus.

----------


## risukasa

> Toimii varsin hyvin sekä länteen että pohjoiseen. Miksei siis itäänkin?


Oletko kokeillut matkustaa T-junalla Helsingistä Keravalle? Entä H-junalla Tapanilaan? Sen takia tuolle välille onkin nimenomaan rakennettu kaksi eri rataa, joista toinen palvelee kaupungista kaupunkiin ja toinen kaupunkien välillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletko kokeillut matkustaa T-junalla Helsingistä Keravalle? Entä H-junalla Tapanilaan? Sen takia tuolle välille onkin nimenomaan rakennettu kaksi eri rataa, joista toinen palvelee kaupungista kaupunkiin ja toinen kaupunkien välillä.


Mutta Leppävarasta Kirkkonummelle ei ole kahta erillistä raideparia vaan kaikki junat, sekä nopeat että hitaat mahtuvat samalle. Toki mahtuisi enemmän junia kulkemaan jos olisi tuplaraiteet, mutta toistaiseksi onnistuu näin. 

Jos vertaa Helsinki-Porvoo väliä niin Porvoo ja Sipoo ovat niin pieniä Espooseen verrattuna, ja kylät kaukana toisistaan, että periaatteessa 1-raiteinenkin rata riittäisi Östersundomin ja Porvoon välillä, jos radalla on kohtauspaikkoja.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Oletko kokeillut matkustaa T-junalla Helsingistä Keravalle? Entä H-junalla Tapanilaan? Sen takia tuolle välille onkin nimenomaan rakennettu kaksi eri rataa, joista toinen palvelee kaupungista kaupunkiin ja toinen kaupunkien välillä.


Ensimmäiseen olen ja toiseen en. Porvoon radalla ei tulisi olemaan nopeaa kaukoliikennettä, joten marginaalia järjestellä eri pysähdyksillä operoivaa lähiliikennettä olisi jonkin verran kahdellakin raideparilla. Esim. I/K-tyyppistä Ösundomiin/Söderkullaan ja H-tyyppistä Porvooseen.

----------


## hmikko

Googlaamalla löytyy hämmentävää tutkimustietoa itälaajennuksesta ja metrosta muutenkin.




> 2088 Helsingin metro laajenee Viipuriin


Lähde

----------


## tlajunen

> marginaalia järjestellä eri pysähdyksillä operoivaa lähiliikennettä olisi jonkin verran kahdellakin raideparilla


No kahdella raideparilla nyt ainakin. Tarkoititko: yhdellä raideparilla?

----------


## kouvo

> No kahdella raideparilla nyt ainakin. Tarkoititko: yhdellä raideparilla?


Juu. Jostain syystä tämä termi "raidepari" tuottaa meikäläiselle ylitsepääsemättömiä hahmotusongelmia.

----------


## teme

> En näe mitään syytä, miksi Porvoosta tuleva "kaukoratikka" ei voisi tulla keskustaan asti. Jos 1000mm levynen pikaraitiotie päätettäisiin jatkaa Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan, lienisi helpointa vetää se Itäväylän maastokäytävässä. (Tämähän ei tietenkään poissulje Laajasalo - (/Herttoniemi) - Roihuvuori - Itäkeskus ratikkalinjausta), vaan on suorempi reitti Kalasatamaan. Radalle olisi syytä tehdä oma Kulosaaren silta sekä oma linjaus Sompasaaren kärkeen asti, josta se vasta siirtyisi ratikkaverkkoon ja hyödyntäisi Kalasataman raitiotien linjausta Rautatientorille. (Sompasaari - Tervasaari - Liisankatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Rautatientori.) _Jos_ autoton Kaivokatu olisi tässä vaiheessa toteutunut, voisi Porvoon ratikkajunien lähtolaituri olla Rautatientorin sijaan vaikkapa aseman pääovien ja nykyisen ratikkapysäkin välissä.


Mietin tismalleen samaa. Tuosta saisi myös ympyräradan Mannerheimintie - Arkadiankatu - Fredrikinkatu - Topeliuksenkatu - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Pasila - Vallilalanlaakso - Kalasatama. En itseasiassa edes heti keksi tuolta reitiltä tiukkoja kurveja, onnistuisiko peräti 35m?

Yksinkertaisin mutta tylsä  :Smile:  vaihtoehto olisi Hakaniemi - Uusi silta ("Pidempi silta") - Siltavuorenranta - Kaisaniemen puisto - Rautatientori.

Eikä ne tunnelit nyt tässä myöskään niin paljon tuntuisi kustannuksena.

----------


## Max

> Fredrikinkatu


Vaiko Runebergin?

----------


## SlaverioT

> Kalustoksi sopisi hyvinkin Rainerin linkkaama Stadlerin juna. Sillä eihän se ole mitenkään liian pitkäkatuverkossa käytettäväksi vain 60m pituisena. (Kaksi pidennettyä Nr II:sta on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä). Toki välillä Liisankatu - Pääasemasema pysäkki- ja liikennevaloratkaisuja tulisi uudelleenjärjestellä, mutta tämänkokoisessa asiassa se on pikkujuttu.


Miten olisi Alicanten raitiotien Tren-Tram? Pituus 37m, nopeus max 100km/h ja 1000mm raideleveys. Minimi kaarresäde 30m. Jos ajatellaan Kalasatamaan asti käytettäväksi Itäväylän linjausta, niin kyllähän tuota voitaisiin aika pitkälle tuoda kohti keskustaa siitäkin eteenpäin. Vaunun leveys voi ihan hyvin olla vaikka 2.3m, jollain ainoastaan tuo kaarresäde rajoittaa liikennöintiä. 

Tarkemmat tekniset tiedot täältä:
http://www.vossloh-espana.com/cms/me...ainTram_us.pdf

Vaikka tuskin on kovin järkevää laajentaa metristä verkkoa Porvooseen asti, mutta periaatteellisella tasolla ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## teme

> Vaiko Runebergin?


Joo, tuota tietenkin tarkoitin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toimii varsin hyvin sekä länteen että pohjoiseen. Miksei siis itäänkin?


Lännessä ja pohjoisessa on lähes 150 vuotta radan varteen kasvanut yhdyskuntarakenne, Porvoon ja Hesan välissä ei ole paljon mitään  ainakaan radan varressa. Ja sinne on nyt halu tehdä jotain muuta kuin leppävaaraa, järvenpäätä tai keravaa. Ainakin niin on sanottu.

Paikallisjunalla on siten sama tilanne kuin metrolla, mutta asemia vielä harvemmassa, eli se ei sovellu ainoaksi ratkaisuksi. Ja pointti tässä oli juuri se, että yritetään hoitaa kaksi erilaista tarvetta yhdellä ratkaisulla.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Lännessä ja pohjoisessa on lähes 150 vuotta radan varteen kasvanut yhdyskuntarakenne, Porvoon ja Hesan välissä ei ole paljon mitään  ainakaan radan varressa. Ja sinne on nyt halu tehdä jotain muuta kuin leppävaaraa, järvenpäätä tai keravaa. Ainakin niin on sanottu.
> 
> Paikallisjunalla on siten sama tilanne kuin metrolla, mutta asemia vielä harvemmassa, eli se ei sovellu ainoaksi ratkaisuksi. Ja pointti tässä oli juuri se, että yritetään hoitaa kaksi erilaista tarvetta yhdellä ratkaisulla.


En näkisi minään ongelmana sitä, että Ösundomiin rakennettasiin juurikin keravaa. Suhteellisen tiivistä sekä kerros- että pientaloista koostuvaa rakennetta aseman ympärille, jossa sitten on jonkinlainen palveluvarustus. Hyvin hankala kuvitella että muutaman kymmenen tuhannen asukaspohjalla saataisiin aikaan kantakaupunkimaista rakennetta palveluineen, etenkin kun helsingin keskusta on joka tapauksessa niin lähellä. Kyllä tässä enemmän on uhkana se, että Ösundomiin syntyy joko kontulaa tai sitten nurmijärveä.

Toki paikallisjuna tulee varmasti tarvitsemaan täydentäjäkseen busseja, mutta näin se on todennäköisesti ratikankin kanssa. Ratikassa eniten häiritsee juurikin kaksi asiaa:

1) Siitä tulee väistämättä liityntähärpäke metroon. On lähestulkoon mahdotonta kuvitella, että sille avattaisiin metron kanssa täysin päällekäinen reitti keskustaan. Kiertelevät linjat puolestaan olisivat niin hitaita, että ihmiset liittyisivät siinäkin tapauksessa. 

2) Ratikka ei voi olla ratkaisu Ösundomin itäpuolella.

----------


## teme

> Toki paikallisjuna tulee varmasti tarvitsemaan täydentäjäkseen busseja, mutta näin se on todennäköisesti ratikankin kanssa. Ratikassa eniten häiritsee juurikin kaksi asiaa:
> 
> 1) Siitä tulee väistämättä liityntähärpäke metroon. On lähestulkoon mahdotonta kuvitella, että sille avattaisiin metron kanssa täysin päällekäinen reitti keskustaan. Kiertelevät linjat puolestaan olisivat niin hitaita, että ihmiset liittyisivät siinäkin tapauksessa. 
> 
> 2) Ratikka ei voi olla ratkaisu Ösundomin itäpuolella.


Se on kuitenkin ensisijaisesti ratkaisu paikalliseen liikenteeseen, ja toisaalta toimisi hyvin nätisti junan kanssa. Eli pikaratikka punoisi yhteen asuinalueet, metron ja junan. Kuormittuisi vielä näppärästi kumpaankiin suuntaan.

Ja voihan sen Tramtrainin kaivaa naftaliinista. Pääradan puolella esimerkiksi niin että korvataan I-juna välillä Tapanila - Keskusta TramTrainillä. Eli tehdään vaikka itäpuolella rinnakkaiset kiskot, Pasilaan saakka tuo on verrattaen helppo linja, keskustan päässä radalta Kaisaniementietä Rautatientorille, jos haluaa Pintapisaran niin Kaivokadun kautta Töölönlahdelle ja rantaradan suuntaan takaisin. Kehäradan ja Keravan junat pysähtyy sitten niin kuin K nyt. Ja tuota TramTrainiä liikennöi HSL/HKL eikä VR, mikä jo sinänsä tekee Keskusta - Tapanila välistä kannattavan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lännessä ja pohjoisessa on lähes 150 vuotta radan varteen kasvanut yhdyskuntarakenne, Porvoon ja Hesan välissä ei ole paljon mitään  ainakaan radan varressa. Ja sinne on nyt halu tehdä jotain muuta kuin leppävaaraa, järvenpäätä tai keravaa. Ainakin niin on sanottu.


Sipoossa on HELI-ratavarauksen kohdalla Söderkulla niminen taajama jolla olsi kasvupotentiaalia jopa Keravan kokoiseksi muttta tarvitisisi  ratayhteyttä siihen tavoitteeseen pääsemiseksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:21 ----------




> 1) Siitä tulee väistämättä liityntähärpäke metroon. On lähestulkoon mahdotonta kuvitella, että sille avattaisiin metron kanssa täysin päällekäinen reitti keskustaan. Kiertelevät linjat puolestaan olisivat niin hitaita, että ihmiset liittyisivät siinäkin tapauksessa. 
> 
> 2) Ratikka ei voi olla ratkaisu Ösundomin itäpuolella.


Juuri nämä ovat ne seikat jotka savat minutkin epäilemään mielekkyyttä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:22 ----------




> Ja voihan sen Tramtrainin kaivaa naftaliinista. Pääradan puolella esimerkiksi niin että korvataan I-juna välillä Tapanila - Keskusta TramTrainillä. Eli tehdään vaikka itäpuolella rinnakkaiset kiskot, Pasilaan saakka tuo on verrattaen helppo linja, keskustan päässä radalta Kaisaniementietä Rautatientorille, jos haluaa Pintapisaran niin Kaivokadun kautta Töölönlahdelle ja rantaradan suuntaan takaisin. Kehäradan ja Keravan junat pysähtyy sitten niin kuin K nyt. Ja tuota TramTrainiä liikennöi HSL/HKL eikä VR, mikä jo sinänsä tekee Keskusta - Tapanila välistä kannattavan.


Vähän utopistinen hahmotelma. Suurimpana haasteena näkisin raskaan Tram-Train -junan tuomista Helsingin keskustan kadulle. Mutta jos sille saadan oma parkkipaikka Kaisaniemen puiston viereen? 

Miltä kuulostaisi tällainen vaihtoehto? Porvoon Tram-Train -juna tuodaan Jokerin reittiä Itäkeskuksen ja Viikin kautta pääradalle Oulunkylään josta keskustaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Vähän utopistinen hahmotelma. Suurimpana haasteena näkisin raskaan Tram-Train -junan tuomista Helsingin keskustan kadulle. Mutta jos sille saadan oma parkkipaikka Kaisaniemen puiston viereen?


No mikä siinä on ongelma jos se ajetaan vaan Rautatientorille? Semmoinen keskeinen autoväylä kuin Läntinen Teatterikuja joudutaan tosin sulkemaan autoilta.




> Miltä kuulostaisi tällainen vaihtoehto? Porvoon Tram-Train -juna tuodaan Jokerin reittiä Itäkeskuksen ja Viikin kautta pääradalle Oulunkylään josta keskustaan?


Paljon pysäkkejä eli epäilen hitaaksi. Pitäisi tehd Östikassa niin päin että se  Jokerin jatkot kääntyy jossain kohti HELIn varausta kulkevalla radalla jolla ei ole sitten edes välttämättä yhtään pysäkkiä ennen Tapanilaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No mikä siinä on ongelma jos se ajetaan vaan Rautatientorille? Semmoinen keskeinen autoväylä kuin Läntinen Teatterikuja joudutaan tosin sulkemaan autoilta.


No jos se idästä tuleva rata nyt kuitenkin liittyy päärataan ihan omaa rataa pitkin, ja juna tulisi vaikka aseman raiteiden 1-3 paikkeille Kaisaniemen puistoon, periaateessa se voisi tulla jopa Teatterikujalle asti,  niin tarviiko sen olla mikään Tram-Train ollenkaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

->Itseäni ihmetyttää tuossa ratikan esisuunnitelmassa juurikin se, ettei siinä varauduta HELI-rataan. Käytännössä siis linjat tulisi vetää siten, että kumpikin ratikkahaara päätyy Porvoonväylän pohjoispuolelle, jossa HELI-varaus kulkee, tai vaihtoehtoisesti tehdä ehdotus HELI-linjauksen tuomisesta etelämmäs. Tällöin ratikka palvelisi sekä yhteytenä Itäkeskukseen että liityntäyhteytenä keskustaan. Molempien haarojen ei tietenkään tarvitse päätyä samalle lähijuna-asemlle, vaan eteläisempi voi kulkea esim. Karhusaaren ja Majvikin kautta kauemmas. Pikaparannuksena Unified-vaihtoehdossa toimisi sekin, että Sundsbergista ei mentäisi Ribbingöhön vaan Talosaareen ja Karhusaareen.

Selvityksen sivulla 26 on itseasiassa oikean suuntainen linjaus (unified b2). En vaan löydä mistään perusteluja sille, miksi on päätytty tuohon Ribbingöhön kulkevaan linjaukseen...

----------


## teme

> No jos se idästä tuleva rata nyt kuitenkin liittyy päärataan ihan omaa rataa pitkin, ja juna tulisi vaikka aseman raiteiden 1-3 paikkeille Kaisaniemen puistoon, periaateessa se voisi tulla jopa Teatterikujalle asti,  niin tarviiko sen olla mikään Tram-Train ollenkaan? 
> 
> t. Rainer


No jos sitä TramTrainia tekisi niin idea olisi toki ajaa esimerkiksi Ösundomissa ihan kadulla. Esimerkiksi jotenkin niin kuin oheisessa kuvassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No jos sitä TramTrainia tekisi niin idea olisi toki ajaa esimerkiksi Ösundomissa ihan kadulla. Esimerkiksi jotenkin niin kuin oheisessa kuvassa.


Kuva näyttää Helsingin kokoisen kaupungin koko ratikka ja metroverkolta ja ehkä lopputulos 100 v päästä, mutta jos etenee vähän hitaammin pala palalta niin haittaako se että juna ja ratikka pidetään erillisinä? Ne voivat jossain kohtaa mennä ristiin tai käyttää samaa maastokäytävää ja jossain jopa samoja kiskoja jos sähköjärjestelmien erot saa hanskattua jotenkin mutta muuten kai ei ole tarvetta ajaa Helsingin ja Porvoon välisiä junia liitosalueiden lähiöiden kaduilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kuva näyttää Helsingin kokoisen kaupungin koko ratikka ja metroverkolta ja ehkä lopputulos 100 v päästä, mutta jos etenee vähän hitaammin pala palalta niin haittaako se että juna ja ratikka pidetään erillisinä? Ne voivat jossain kohtaa mennä ristiin tai käyttää samaa maastokäytävää ja jossain jopa samoja kiskoja jos sähköjärjestelmien erot saa hanskattua jotenkin mutta muuten kai ei ole tarvetta ajaa Helsingin ja Porvoon välisiä junia liitosalueiden lähiöiden kaduilla.


Miksei noinkin, mutta toki olisi parempi jos vaihtamatta pääsisi perille saakka. Ei tuo kuva nyt ole mitään muut kuin selvityksen Östiksen ratikka ja HELIn varausta tehty rata Porvooseen. Unohdeteen nyt linjat hetkeksi, perusidea on se Östikasta ratikka jatkaisi HELIn uraa. Eikä tuota kerralla tarvitse tehdä Porvooseen saakka. Minusta Porvooseen pitäisi edelleenkin saada ihan oikea nopea juna, mutta kun RHK ei lämpene ja VR hinnoittelee itsensä ulos.

----------


## GT8N

> Se ei pystyisi kääntymään kadunkulmien ympäri mutkissa koska ylitys olisi liian suuri, ja millään ratojen millimetrioikaisuilla sitä ei korjata.


Esittämässäni reittivaihtoehdossa ratikkajuna ei kulkisi vanhassa rataverkossa kuin Liisankadulla ja Kaisaniemenkadulla (sekä Aleksis Kiven kadulla), joten se että Liisankadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteys ei nykyisellään kelpaisi, ei estä rakentamasta risteystä esim. 30m kaarresäteelle. Kyse on vain halusta.

----------


## teme

> Ehdotuksen mukaan siten, että esittelijä muutti esitystään jäsen Ylikahrin muutosehdotuksen mukaisesti niin, että esitystekstin loppuun tulee lisäys: Suunnittelussa tutkitaan sekä metroon että pikaraitiotiehen perustuvat kaupunkirakenteet.


Mitä minä rohkenen tulkita niin että se pikaratikkakin on edelleen kuvioissa. Seuraavaksi sitten valtuustoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä minä rohkenen tulkita niin että se pikaratikkakin on edelleen kuvioissa. Seuraavaksi sitten valtuustoon.


Saapa nähdä, miten tämä omituinen prosessi etenee. Mahdetaankohan valtuustollekaan kertoa, mitkä ovat metron ja ratikan hinnat ja kulkumuoto-osuudet. Ja miksi ”joku” päätti, että Östersundomiin rakennetaan metro. Sillä paitsi, että asia on kirjoitettu kaupunginhallituksen hyväksymään työohjelmaan, näkyy tämä tekemätön päätös myös Helsingin talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksen internetsivulla:



> http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Talousjasuunnittelukeskus/Artikkeli?WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/taske/fi/Aluerakentaminen/Esittely13
> 
> *Metro vai pikaraitiotie?*
> 
> Raideliikenteen suhteen metrovaihtoehto on nyt valittu ensisijaiseksi yleiskaavoituksen pohjaksi, mutta kaavoitus ei vielä sulje kokonaan pois pikaraitiotietäkään.
> 
> ”Esimerkiksi pääkatujen varaukset tehdään joustavasti siten, että voidaan lopulta sen hetkisen poliittisen tahdon, taloudellisen tilanteen ja teknisen tiedon mukaan tehdä paras mahdollinen ratkaisu. Vuonna 2015 itämetron rakentamisen aloittaminen olisi kuitenkin teknisesti mahdollista”, Karjalainen vahvistaa.


Pikkuisen tässä täytyy helsinkiläisenä ihmetellä, kenellä on valtuudet tehdä tällaisia puolen miljardin euron suuruisia päätöksiä, kun niitä ei tee valtuusto eikä kaupunginhallitus, koska kumpikaan ei ollut tuon sivun julkaisupäivänä edes käsitellyt tällaista asiaa.

Saati että vielä joskus kuulisi, mikä on tällaisen päätöksen perustelu.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Saati että vielä joskus kuulisi, mikä on tällaisen päätöksen perustelu.


Mitkä ihmeen perustelut? Sehän on Metro. Siinä on perustelua ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

En malta olla laittamatta tätä  taas menee näin.

HS jatkaa luotettavalla asenteellisella mielikuvia muokkaavalla tiedotuslinjallaan. Kun kaupunginhallitus on eilen päättänyt, että se edellyttää metron ja pikaratikan selvittämistä kaavoituksessa tasavertaisina, HS kertoo tänään pikku-uutisessa:



> *Helsinki kutsuu naapureitaan Östersundomin suunnitteluun*
> ...Alustavissa hahmotelmissa Östersundomiin tulee 50 000  80 000 asukkaan asuinalue Mellunmäestä lähtevän niin sanotun itämetron varaan.


Ruotsinkielinen pääkaupunkiseudun päivälehti Hufvudstadbladet lieneekin parempi, koska se kuulemma on kertonut miten asia on. Olenkin jo pitkään harkinnut sanomalehtitilaukseni vaihtamista. Ja suosittelen sitä muillekin. Siinä siivellä harjaantuu toinen kotimainenkin.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Alustavissa hahmotelmissa Östersundomiin tulee 50 000  80 000 asukkaan asuinalue Mellunmäestä lähtevän niin sanotun itämetron varaan.


Tuo 'varaan' on sinällään hauska ilmaisu. Kaikki ovat ilmeisesti herttaisen yhtä mieltä siitä, että tuon kokoista uutta aluetta ei voi rakentaa ilman raideyhteyttä, mutta toisaalta ollaan valmiita tyytymään aika vaatimattomaan matkaosuuteen, eikä edes valita sitä vaihtoehtoa, jolle ennustetaan suurinta matkaosuutta. Kuinka metron 'varassa' sitten lopulta ollaan? Länsimetrolle edes laskettiin bussi- eli nollavaihtoehto, jonka toiminta nyt tietysti onkin eri tavalla tiedossa kuin idässä.

----------


## teme

Nyt se metro on jo sitten nimikkeellä Sipoon metro. Pieni rahoitusrealistinen huomio: Jos Sipoo maksaa 70% Majvikin jatkosta niin se on noin 70 miljoonaa euroa. Joka on sattumoisin saman verran kun kaikki Sipoon verotulot vuonna 2010.  :Smile:

----------


## melfstro

> Raitiotiealueen (päällekkäinen) bussiliikenne lopetetaan turhana törsäyksenä. Liitosalueiden bussiliikennettä ajetaan vain harkitusti raitiotielinjaston ohi keskustaan Linja-autoasemalle ja raitioteiden laitapysäkkeille rakennetaan muualta maailmasta tutut sujuvat yhdysliikenneterminaalit. Näin saadaan keskusta viihtyisäksi. Rautatientorin/Elielinaukion bussiasemat lakkautuvat samalla. Johdinautosuunnittelu lopetetaan välittömästi suurempien rahamenojen välttämiseksi.


Metroalueen (päällekkäinen) raitiotiesuunnittelu lopetetaan turhana törsäyksenä. Liitosalueiden bussiliikennettä ajetaan vain nykyisille asuinalueille ja suunnitellaan uudisrakentaminen kävelyetäisyyden päähän metroasemista. Näin saadan aikaan viihtyisä lähiö, vältetään syrjäiset yhdysliikenneterminaalit ja säästetään suojeltavaksi esitetyt luontokohteet rakentamiselta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metroalueen (päällekkäinen) raitiotiesuunnittelu lopetetaan turhana törsäyksenä. Liitosalueiden bussiliikennettä ajetaan vain nykyisille asuinalueille ja suunnitellaan uudisrakentaminen kävelyetäisyyden päähän metroasemista. Näin saadan aikaan viihtyisä lähiö, vältetään syrjäiset yhdysliikenneterminaalit ja säästetään suojeltavaksi esitetyt luontokohteet rakentamiselta.


Ei se muuten mene ihan näin. Lukaisepa ne raportit, joissa on suunniteltu Östersundomia metron tai ratikan pohjalta. Harva haluaa asua metroasemalla, mutta vaikka haluaisikin, kumminkin se metro maksaa 5 kertaa niin paljon kuin ratikka, joka ei jyrää alleen niitä luontokohteita. Ja se 5 kertaa ratikkaa kalliimpi metrorakentaminen tulee HSL:n maksettavaksi myös, eli ei se ole mitään säästämistä.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Ei se muuten mene ihan näin. Lukaisepa ne raportit, joissa on suunniteltu Östersundomia metron tai ratikan pohjalta. Harva haluaa asua metroasemalla, mutta vaikka haluaisikin, kumminkin se metro maksaa 5 kertaa niin paljon kuin ratikka, joka ei jyrää alleen niitä luontokohteita. Ja se 5 kertaa ratikkaa kalliimpi metrorakentaminen tulee HSL:n maksettavaksi myös, eli ei se ole mitään säästämistä.
> 
> Antero


Eihän jyrää, koska metro pakottaa tiivistämään asutusta kunnolla asemien ympäri. Silti sinne liitosalueelle saisi mahtumaan enemmän väkeä kuin ratikalla, näkyyhän se toki sitten kokonaishinnassakin. Ratikkaa taas nimenomaan on visioitu jonnekin Ribbingön suuntaankin natura-alueiden keskelle, hulluimmissa suunnitelmissa jopa Granöhön. Tuo 5-kertainen hinta taas vaikuttaa jossain määrin tarkoituksenhakuiselta. On kenties sovellettu vain kylmästi nykymetron standardia, mutta eiköhän metroasemiakin olisi mahdollista toteuttaa hiukan kevyemmin kuin suomalaisella viimeisen päälle tekemisen mallilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän jyrää, koska metro pakottaa tiivistämään asutusta kunnolla asemien ympäri. Silti sinne liitosalueelle saisi mahtumaan enemmän väkeä kuin ratikalla, näkyyhän se toki sitten kokonaishinnassakin.


Metro jyrää luontokohteet alleen siten, ettei se voi kiertää niitä matkalla sinne asemalle, joka on sijoitettu sellaiseen paikkaan, johon voi rakentaa. Mainitsemissani raporteissa on tutkittu samaa asukasmäärää sekä metrolle että ratikalle. Tämä johtuu siitä, että asukasmäärä on lähtökohta. Toinen lähtökohta on rakentamistapa. Helsingissä on demokraattisella päätöksenteolla haluttu rakennettavan Östersundomiin pientalovaltaista asumista. Tiivistä ja tehokasta rakentamista Helsingissä tehdän Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan, jotka ovat kestävän yhdyskuntarakenteen periaatteiden mukaisesti seuturakennetta tiivistäviä alueita. Ja kun ne ovat lähellä kantakaupunkia, kerrostaloasumisella on myös menekkiä. Kuka haluaa tiiviiseen kerrostaloasumiseen tunnin matkan päähän kantakaupungista?




> Ratikkaa taas nimenomaan on visioitu jonnekin Ribbingön suuntaankin natura-alueiden keskelle, hulluimmissa suunnitelmissa jopa Granöhön.


Kannattaisi ehkä kerrata ne linjaukset, molemmista raporteista ja verrata, kummassa mennään arvokkaiden luontoalueiden kautta.




> Tuo 5-kertainen hinta taas vaikuttaa jossain määrin tarkoituksenhakuiselta. On kenties sovellettu vain kylmästi nykymetron standardia, mutta eiköhän metroasemiakin olisi mahdollista toteuttaa hiukan kevyemmin kuin suomalaisella viimeisen päälle tekemisen mallilla.


Metrorakentamista voi soveltaa kevyemmin, kun siirretään virroitin katolle, pannaan vaunuihin kuljettaja ja tehdään vaunuista sellaisia, että ne kääntyvät kadunkulmissa. Sillä tavalla metrorakentamisesta tulee 5 kertaa halvempaa. Se halpa metro on tutkittu siinä raportissa, jonka nimessä on sana pikaraitiotie.

Minusta on ainoastaan tervettä, että metrorakentamisen hinnassa päästään eroon valehtelusta. 4 vuotta sittenhän Espoon metro Matinkylään maksoi vain 412 M. Tänä vuonna on vihjaistu, ettei 714 miljoonan budjetti riitä kuin Tapiolaan. Ja HSL on ujuttamassa samalle metrolle jo 80 miljoonan lisäpottia, kun pitäisi toimivan metron aikaansaamiseksi rakentaan asemille myös liityntäyhteydet.

Ei säästämistä ole väittää, että miljardin metron saa puolella miljardilla.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Metro jyrää luontokohteet alleen siten, ettei se voi kiertää niitä matkalla sinne asemalle, joka on sijoitettu sellaiseen paikkaan, johon voi rakentaa. 
> Antero


Liitosalueella ne luontokohteet sijaitsevat rannikolla ja Porvoonväylän pohjoispuolella. Rakentamalla Porvoonväylän ja Uuden Porvoontien väliseen käytävään mahdollisimman tehokkaasti säästetään ne muut alueet.





> Kuka haluaa tiiviiseen kerrostaloasumiseen tunnin matkan päähän kantakaupungista?
> Antero


Liioittelun makua taas. Eihän tuo alue olisi ajallisesti vaikkapa Keravaa kauempana, varsinkin jos jätetään pois turha vaihto ratikan ja metron välillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liitosalueella ne luontokohteet sijaitsevat rannikolla ja Porvoonväylän pohjoispuolella. Rakentamalla Porvoonväylän ja Uuden Porvoontien väliseen käytävään mahdollisimman tehokkaasti säästetään ne muut alueet.


Metrorata vaan kiemurtelee Länsisalmen ja Salmenkallion kautta Gumböleen juuri niiden Porvoontien eteläpuolisten natura-alueiden kautta.




> Liioittelun makua taas. Eihän tuo alue olisi ajallisesti vaikkapa Keravaa kauempana, varsinkin jos jätetään pois turha vaihto ratikan ja metron välillä.


Niin, vaihto bussin ja metron välillä onkin tarpeellinen, joten siihen kuluvaa aikaa ei tarvitse laskea...

Joukkoliikenteen osuus ajoneuvomatkoista on ratikalla 39 % ja metrolla 32 %. Arvaatko, mistä tämä johtuu? Siitä, että matka-aikasumma on ratikalla pienempi kuin metrolla. Siis kaikki yhteenlasketut matka-ajat ovat metron kanssa enemmän kuin ratikalla. Raporteissa ei ole matka-aikasummia ilmoitettu, mutta aika paljon eroa on oltava, kun kulkumuoto-osuudessa on noin suuri ero.

Tämä kertoo siitä, että ei pidä tuijottaa yhteen ainoaan kulkusuuntaan eli Östersundomin ja Helsingin välisiin matkoihin. Kaikista matkoista Helsingin niemelle on 3539 % ratikan rataverkkomallista riippuen, joten liikennejärjestelmää ei pitä optioida vain tämän liikenteen mukaan. Metro tietenkin optimoi tätä suuntaa, koska muualle sillä ei pääse. Paitsi ehkä joskus Espooseen, jonne matkansa suuntaa peräti 3 %  eivätkä nekään kaikki Länsiväylän varteen.

Yksinkertainen tulos kaikesta on, että ratikka on mennen tullen metroa parempi. Eikä nyt tehdyssä luonnostelussa edes vielä ole lähdetty pohtimaan seudullisia yhteyksiä esim. Vantaan suuntaan. Eli jos HSL:ää oikeasti säästäminen kiinnostaa, niin pitkällä tähtäimellä se alkaa metrohankkeiden panemisesta odottamaan 2100-lukua.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

Voisiko metrosta tehdä edullisempaa tekemällä Itämetrosta aidattoman, eritasoristeyksettömän sekä tekemällä edullisempia asemia, kuten esimerkiksi Tapanilan tai Käpylän rautatieasema. Tai lämmitetty sisätila vain päähän. Lisäksi jos itään menisi pitkiä metroja 10 minuutin välein voitaisiin tehdä rata yksiraiteisena lukuunottamatta asemia.

Ainoana ongelmana olisi henkilön, esteen tai eläimen radalla tunnistus. Tietääkseni tuleva automaattimetro osaa reagoida tähänkin eristyksestä huolimatta.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> Voisiko metrosta tehdä edullisempaa tekemällä Itämetrosta aidattoman, eritasoristeyksettömän sekä tekemällä edullisempia asemia, kuten esimerkiksi Tapanilan tai Käpylän rautatieasema. Tai lämmitetty sisätila vain päähän. Lisäksi jos itään menisi pitkiä metroja 10 minuutin välein voitaisiin tehdä rata yksiraiteisena lukuunottamatta asemia.


Heh, siis yksiraiteinen karvalakkimetrokin olisi parempi kuin pikaratikka? Päivän paras.  :Laughing: 




> Ainoana ongelmana olisi henkilön, esteen tai eläimen radalla tunnistus. Tietääkseni tuleva automaattimetro osaa reagoida tähänkin eristyksestä huolimatta.


Varmasti reagoi, pysäyttämällä liikenteen - ja sitten odotellaan, kunnes pupu on loikkinut tiehensä ja stopin syy on selvitetty. Ilman tätä fantastista yksiraiteista itämetroakin tuosta voi tulla ongelmia kun automaatio otetaan käyttöön.

----------


## Knightrider

> Heh, siis yksiraiteinen karvalakkimetrokin olisi parempi kuin pikaratikka? Päivän paras.


Ajattelinpahan vain, että kun metro tänne pitää saada niin kannattaisi edes puolittaa kustannukset lähijunatyyppisin ratkaisuin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Joukkoliikenteen osuus ajoneuvomatkoista on ratikalla 39 % ja metrolla 32 %. Arvaatko, mistä tämä johtuu? Siitä, että matka-aikasumma on ratikalla pienempi kuin metrolla. Siis kaikki yhteenlasketut matka-ajat ovat metron kanssa enemmän kuin ratikalla. Raporteissa ei ole matka-aikasummia ilmoitettu, mutta aika paljon eroa on oltava, kun kulkumuoto-osuudessa on noin suuri ero.


Hei, satutko tietämään, kuinka noita kulkutapaosuuksia on arvioitu. Jos olen käsittänyt oikein, niin tämä on uusi aluevaltaus liikennesuunnittelussa ja aikaisemmin noiden osuuksien on ajateltu olevan vakioita. Onko siis käyttöön otettu uusia ohjelmistoja, vai mistä on kyse?

----------


## hmikko

> Voisiko metrosta tehdä edullisempaa tekemällä Itämetrosta aidattoman, eritasoristeyksettömän sekä tekemällä edullisempia asemia, kuten esimerkiksi Tapanilan tai Käpylän rautatieasema. Tai lämmitetty sisätila vain päähän. Lisäksi jos itään menisi pitkiä metroja 10 minuutin välein voitaisiin tehdä rata yksiraiteisena lukuunottamatta asemia.
> 
> Ainoana ongelmana olisi henkilön, esteen tai eläimen radalla tunnistus. Tietääkseni tuleva automaattimetro osaa reagoida tähänkin eristyksestä huolimatta.


Tuo vaatisi kyllä nykyiseltä metrokonttorilta suunnilleen täyskäännöksen suunniteltuun ja toteutumassa olevaan linjaan. Automaatin asentamisessa varmasti ei olla varauduttu tasoristeyksiin, ja asemia ollaan ilmeisesti lyhentämässä, jolloin kohta ei nykyiselläkään rataosuudella voida ajaa kuusivaunuisia junia.

----------


## melfstro

> Metrorata vaan kiemurtelee Länsisalmen ja Salmenkallion kautta Gumböleen juuri niiden Porvoontien eteläpuolisten natura-alueiden kautta.
> Antero


Käskikö kukaan linjaamaan metron Salmenkallion kautta? Voisihan sen tehdä suoremminkin ja tulisi jopa halvemmaksi. 




> Niin, vaihto bussin ja metron välillä onkin tarpeellinen, joten siihen kuluvaa aikaa ei tarvitse laskea...
> Antero


Ja varsinkaan metron ja ratikan väliseen vaihtoon kuluvaa aikaa ei näemmä tarvitse huomioida... 
Kun uuden alueen voisi tehdä niin tiiviiksi että uusi asutus sijoittuu alle kilometrin säteelle asemista siten että bussista vaihtajien määrä minimoidaan. Ratikka sen sijaan pakottaa KAIKKIA Östersundomista kantakaupunkiin matkaavia vaihtamaan. Niitä olisi kuitenkin huomattava määrä muihin suuntiin matkaaviin verrattuna kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina. 




> Eikä nyt tehdyssä luonnostelussa edes vielä ole lähdetty pohtimaan seudullisia yhteyksiä esim. Vantaan suuntaan. Eli jos HSL:ää oikeasti säästäminen kiinnostaa, niin pitkällä tähtäimellä se alkaa metrohankkeiden panemisesta odottamaan 2100-lukua.
> Antero


Niin, metrosta voisi vaihtaa Vantaan suunnan busseihin kätevästi Mellunmäessä. Ratikka menisi Itäväylän vartta josta pääsee vain harvakseltaan linjalla 562.  Ihan hetkeen tuskin on tulossa mitään raideyhteyttä Mellunmäestä Tikkurilaan saatikka suoraan liitosalueelta.

----------


## hylje

Ei maksa paljoa jatkaa Vantaan linjoja Itäväylälle. 562 on merkittävästi pidempi matka kuin Mellunmäen toiselle puolelle kiertäminen. Lisäksi linja 97 voidaan näin lyhentää Vartioharjun linjaksi (=97v) ratikan ja Vantaan bussien korvattua sen Itäväylän ja Mellunmäen osalta. Näin Mellunmäen metroaseman ympäristöä voidaan rakentaa enemmän pääteaseman muututtua yksinkertaiseksi pysäkkijärjestelyksi. Hups! Ratikkaratkaisu johti metroaseman ympäristön tiivistymiseen!

Vantaan bussien jatkaminen Itäväylälle on perusteltua myös vaihtoyhteytenä Itä-Suomen kaukobusseihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hei, satutko tietämään, kuinka noita kulkutapaosuuksia on arvioitu. Jos olen käsittänyt oikein, niin tämä on uusi aluevaltaus liikennesuunnittelussa ja aikaisemmin noiden osuuksien on ajateltu olevan vakioita. Onko siis käyttöön otettu uusia ohjelmistoja, vai mistä on kyse?


Ei tässä mitään uutta ole ja aiemminkin joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on liikenne-ennusteen tulos. Kulkutapaosuudet syntyvät siitä, että kulkutavan valinnalla on tilastotietoihin perustuva todennäköisyysmalli. Liikenne-ennustetta varten tehdyssä mallissa on alueita ja niiden välillä oleva liikenneverkko, jossa on mahdollisuus autoiluun ja joukkoliikenteeseen. Joka alueella on matkojen lähtöpisteitä (koteja) ja matkakohteita (työpaikkoja, kauppoja, asiointikohteita jne.) sen mukaan, kun on nykytilanne tai on suunniteltu rakennettavaksi. Ennuste laskee kaikille mahdollisille matkoille matkan kustannuksen joka koostuu matkan hinnasta kuluttajalle sekä matka-ajasta muutettuna rahaksi. Sen kulkutapamallin perusteella lasketaan sitten, moniko tekee matkan autolla ja moniko joukkoliikenteellä.

Joukkoliikenteen matkaosuus kasvaa, kun joukkoliikenteen kustannus pienenee suhteessa autoon. Eli mitä lyhyempi on joukkoliikenteen matka-aika, sitä enemmän tulee matkustajia, koska todennäköisyys valita joukkoliikenne kasvaa kun sen kustannus verrattuna autoon laskee.

Östersundomin tapauksessa rahakustannus joukkoliikenteellä on sama metrolla ja ratikalla. Ratikan suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus johtuu siis ainoastaan siitä, että joukkoliikenteen matka-ajat ovat autoiluun nähden lyhyemmät ratikalla kuin metrolla. Näissä kahdessa mallissa auton kustannukset ja matka-ajat eivät kuitenkaan ole samat, koska kummassakin on erilainen maankäyttö. Mutta vaikka metromallin maankäyttö on optimoitu metroon sopivaksi, silti autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen matka-aikojen ja autoilun kulujen suhde on sellainen, että joukkoliikennematkoja valitaan vähemmän kuin ratikkamallissa ja siihen optimoidussa maankäytössä.




> Käskikö kukaan linjaamaan metron Salmenkallion kautta? Voisihan sen tehdä suoremminkin ja tulisi jopa halvemmaksi.


Oletko lukenut raportteja? Salmenkallion kiertävä mutkametro on tutkituista metrolinjauksista paras, jotta metron palvelukyky alueen asukkaille maksimoidaan. Kuka käski? Se, joka käski selvittää, miten metro Östersundomiin voidaan rakentaa. 




> Ja varsinkaan metron ja ratikan väliseen vaihtoon kuluvaa aikaa ei näemmä tarvitse huomioida...


Kyllä se on huomioitu liikenne-ennusteissa. Kuin myös bussimetro -vaihdot. Mutta metrofanaatikkojen ja median puheissa bussimetro -vaihdot unohtuvat. Niissä puheissa esitetään kaikkien östersundomilaisten matkustavan Helsingin keskustaan tai peräti Espooseen ja asuvan kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista.

Metron raportissa on sanottu asukkaita olevan 53 % 700 metrin säteellä metroasemista (taulukko sivulla 59). Se EI ole kävelyetäisyys. Tosin liityntäliikenteen palvelutason vuoksi moni kävelee, jos se on kuitenkin nopeampaa kuin odottaa bussia. Ratikalla 59 % asukkaista on 400 metrin etäisyydellä. 800 metrissä on jo 89 %. Eli ei ole mikään ihme, että ratikka tarjoaa metroa nopeampia matka-aikoja.




> Kun uuden alueen voisi tehdä niin tiiviiksi että uusi asutus sijoittuu alle kilometrin säteelle asemista siten että bussista vaihtajien määrä minimoidaan. Ratikka sen sijaan pakottaa KAIKKIA Östersundomista kantakaupunkiin matkaavia vaihtamaan. Niitä olisi kuitenkin huomattava määrä muihin suuntiin matkaaviin verrattuna kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina.


Paremmin kattavassa ratikassa 35 % matkustaa Helsingin keskustan suuntaan ja joutuu vaihtamaan Itiksessä. Metron kanssa enemmän kuin 47 % joutuu vaihtamaan bussista metroon jo Östersundomissa. Kummassa siis on enemmän vaihtoja?

Ja unohda nyt ne betonikolossit asemien ympäriltä. Östersundomia ei liitetty Helsinkiin siksi, että sinne rakennettaisiin sellaista asumista, jota kaikkein vähiten halutaan. Tiivistä kerrostaloasumista ei sinne synny, vaikka suunnitelman vastaisesti kaavoitettaisiinkin, koska sellaista ei rakenneta, mikä ei mene kaupaksi.




> Niin, metrosta voisi vaihtaa Vantaan suunnan busseihin kätevästi Mellunmäessä. Ratikka menisi Itäväylän vartta josta pääsee vain harvakseltaan linjalla 562.  Ihan hetkeen tuskin on tulossa mitään raideyhteyttä Mellunmäestä Tikkurilaan saatikka suoraan liitosalueelta.


En tarkoittanut jonkun bussilinjan jatkamista, vaan Vantaan yleiskaavan mukaisen raitiotien toteuttamista niin, että sillä on yhteys Östersundomin ratikkaan. Joku näkee unia metrosta Hakunilaan, mutta ei niitä haaveita sentään ole enää tässä yhteydessä esitetty.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Automaatin asentamisessa varmasti ei olla varauduttu tasoristeyksiin,


En usko sen olevan ongelma; automaatti käsittelisi sitä kuin mitä tahansa rataa, ja varoituslaitteet kytkeytyisivät nykyiseen vr-tapaan tunnistimilla. 


> ja asemia ollaan ilmeisesti lyhentämässä, jolloin kohta ei nykyiselläkään rataosuudella voida ajaa kuusivaunuisia junia.


Vielä asemia ei olla lyhennetty, tämä 10 min välein kulkeva metro voisi lähteä Mellunmäestä niin, että Mellunmäkeen Matinkylästä saapuvaa metroa olisi odottamassa aseman päässä vaunupari, johon se kytkeytyisi. Seuraava metro taas ei jatkaisi Östersundomiin vaan lähtisi paluumatkalle ja sitä seuraavaa odottaisi taasen vaunupari, jonka on jättänyt Östersundom-Matinkylä metro Mellunmäkeen. Toisin sanoen ei vaihtoa sekä kaikki nykyiset asemat lukuunottamatta Mellunmäkeä voitaisiin lyhentää ja Länsimetron suunnitelmia ei tarvitsisi muuttaa.

Unohdin toki mainita ettei tälle edullisemmalle metrolle toki tulisi laituriovia, Puistola-tyyppisen omakotitaloalueen rauhallisille asemille tuskin sellaisia tarvittaisiin.

----------


## melfstro

> Kyllä se on huomioitu liikenne-ennusteissa. Kuin myös bussi–metro -vaihdot. Mutta metrofanaatikkojen ja median puheissa bussi–metro -vaihdot unohtuvat. Niissä puheissa esitetään kaikkien östersundomilaisten matkustavan Helsingin keskustaan tai peräti Espooseen ja asuvan kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista.
> 
> Metron raportissa on sanottu asukkaita olevan 53 % 700 metrin säteellä metroasemista (taulukko sivulla 59). Se EI ole kävelyetäisyys. Tosin liityntäliikenteen palvelutason vuoksi moni kävelee, jos se on kuitenkin nopeampaa kuin odottaa bussia. Ratikalla 59 % asukkaista on 400 metrin etäisyydellä. 800 metrissä on jo 89 %. Eli ei ole mikään ihme, että ratikka tarjoaa metroa nopeampia matka-aikoja.
> 
> Paremmin kattavassa ratikassa 35 % matkustaa Helsingin keskustan suuntaan ja joutuu vaihtamaan Itiksessä. Metron kanssa enemmän kuin 47 % joutuu vaihtamaan bussista metroon jo Östersundomissa. Kummassa siis on enemmän vaihtoja?
> 
> Ja unohda nyt ne betonikolossit asemien ympäriltä. Östersundomia ei liitetty Helsinkiin siksi, että sinne rakennettaisiin sellaista asumista, jota kaikkein vähiten halutaan. Tiivistä kerrostaloasumista ei sinne synny, vaikka suunnitelman vastaisesti kaavoitettaisiinkin, koska sellaista ei rakenneta, mikä ei mene kaupaksi.
> Antero


Tuollainen "metsälähiö" olisi kuitenkin ihan eri asia kuin kantakaupungin kylkeen rakennettavat alueet, kuten Jätkäsaari. Moni ei välttämättä halua asua kantakaupungissa mutta kuitenkaan ei ole varaa pientaloon 20km päässä keskustasta. Vähän pelkään että tuosta liitosalueesta muodostuu pelkkä rikkaiden pientaloalue ja sellaisesta joukkoliikenteen käyttö on tunnetusti vähäistä, vielä kun tuolta kätevästi pääsee huristelemaan autolla Porvoonväylää ja kehäteitä. 

Onhan vaikkapa Martinlaakson rataan tukeutuvat keskuspuiston kyljessä sijaitsevat alueet tai Keski-Vuosaari ihan arvostettuja tiiviitä kerrostaloalueita. Liitosalueella saisi vieläpä radan vietyä paremmin asutuksen keskelle kuin Vuosaaren pohjoisosissa. Joten ihan pötypuhetta ettei menisi kaupaksi.

Ja väitän että olisi mahdollista kaavoittaa vaikkapa 10 000 asukasta alle kilometrin säteelle aseman ympärille ilman että ne talot silti olisivat mitään kauheita betonikolosseja. Alueen reunalle saisi hieman pientalojakin mahtumaan. Tiivis rakentaminen asemien ympäri varmistaisi myös sellaisten lähipalveluiden toimintaedellytykset (kävelyetäisyydelle), joita ei "pientalomattoon" välttämättä ikinä tulisi.

Lasketaanpa lopuksi hieman matka-aikoja vaikkapa Sakarinmäen kohdilta keskustaan:

Raitiovaunu: 5min kävely + 17min Itäkeskukseen + 3 min vaihto + 15min metro Itäkeskus-Rauatientori  = 40min

Metro: (max)10min kävely + 30min metro Rautatientorilla = 40min

No, aika samoihin menee, toisaalta tuo 10 minuuttia pitäisi olla maksimi, kunhan asutus keskitetään kunnolla aseman ympäristöön. Pientaloalueella taas tuo 5 min tuskin joka paikkaan riitä lähimmälle ratikkapysäkillekään. Tuon ratikan 17 minuuttia Itäkeskukseen otin ihan nykyisen linjan 93 ajoajoista. En jaksa millään uskoa että ratikka olisi ainakaan yhtään sen nopeampi, vielä kun mutkia taitaisi tulla hieman lisääkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:53 ----------




> Paremmin kattavassa ratikassa 35 % matkustaa Helsingin keskustan suuntaan ja joutuu vaihtamaan Itiksessä. Metron kanssa enemmän kuin 47 % joutuu vaihtamaan bussista metroon jo Östersundomissa. Kummassa siis on enemmän vaihtoja?
> 
> Antero


Niin? Taitaa ne muualle menemiset vaan hajaantua aikalailla, joten ratikan tapauksessakin vaihtajien määrä olisi huomattavasti suurempi kuin tuo 35% vaikka ratikka jatkaisikin Jokerille. Edelleen siis ajatuksena että rakennettaisiin niin tiiviisti asemien ympärille että tuollaista määrää bussista vaihtajia ei tulisi. Toisaalta ratikkakaan ei täysin ilman liitytää pärjäisi. Siinä tulisi sitten jo kahden vaihdon matkoja jopa keskustaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Vielä asemia ei olla lyhennetty, tämä 10 min välein kulkeva metro voisi lähteä Mellunmäestä niin, että Mellunmäkeen Matinkylästä saapuvaa metroa olisi odottamassa aseman päässä vaunupari, johon se kytkeytyisi. Seuraava metro taas ei jatkaisi Östersundomiin vaan lähtisi paluumatkalle ja sitä seuraavaa odottaisi taasen vaunupari, jonka on jättänyt Östersundom-Matinkylä metro Mellunmäkeen. Toisin sanoen ei vaihtoa sekä kaikki nykyiset asemat lukuunottamatta Mellunmäkeä voitaisiin lyhentää ja Länsimetron suunnitelmia ei tarvitsisi muuttaa.


Nyt en kyllä ollenkaan ymmärrä, mitä iloa tuosta olisi. Uusilta metroasemilta tulevista matkustajista kaiketi aika harvan määränpää on Mellunkylä, tai matka uuden rataosan sisäinen. Ainakaan uusi osa ei ole se, jossa tarvitaan kuusivaunuisten junien kapasiteettia. Olisiko tuossa systeemissä 'ylimääräisen' vaunuparin matkustajien tarkoitus vaihtaa samaan junaan Mellunkylässä? Pitikö metron etu olla vaihdoton matka keskustaan?

Metrovaunuparien pikavaihtoja junasta toiseen on jauhettu foorumilla ennenkin, ja lopputulema oli muistaakseni se, että nykyisillä vuoroväleillä ei junien lyhentämisestä ja pidentämisestä 'lennossa' tulisi mitään, ja tuskin tulisi 10 minuutin vuorovälilläkään. Ymmärtääkseni missään maailman metrossa ei harrasteta moista. Vaikka homma saataisiinkiin toimimaan tarvittavan sujuvasti, sitoisi se henkilökuntaa vaihtorumbaan sen verran, että toiminta ei taitaisi olla hintansa arvoista.




> Unohdin toki mainita ettei tälle edullisemmalle metrolle toki tulisi laituriovia, Puistola-tyyppisen omakotitaloalueen rauhallisille asemille tuskin sellaisia tarvittaisiin.


Laituriovissa ei kai olekaan kysymys asemien rauhallisuudesta tai rauhattomuudesta, vaan siitä, että automaattiajon on katsottu edellyttävän niitä. Ts. tilanne, jossa ihmissilmää ei ole vahtimassa ovien sulkemista on arvioitu liian riskialttiiksi ilman laituriovia. Kööpenhaminassahan laituriovettomia asemia on automaattimetrossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vähän pelkään että tuosta liitosalueesta muodostuu pelkkä rikkaiden pientaloalue ja sellaisesta joukkoliikenteen käyttö on tunnetusti vähäistä, vielä kun tuolta kätevästi pääsee huristelemaan autolla Porvoonväylää ja kehäteitä.


Niin minäkin pelkään moottoritien imua ja sitä, että metroa ei kuitenkaan tehdä vaikka päätetään olla tekemättä ratikkaa. Mutta jo kohta levennetään Itäväylän jatko 4-kaistaiseksi ja niin edelleen.




> Ja väitän että olisi mahdollista kaavoittaa vaikkapa 10 000 asukasta alle kilometrin säteelle aseman ympärille ilman että ne talot silti olisivat mitään kauheita betonikolosseja. Alueen reunalle saisi hieman pientalojakin mahtumaan.


Juuri tällä tavalla alue on kaavoitettu. Katso kartta sivulla 50 ja havainnekuvat 0,3 aluetehokkuudesta sivulla 27. Pääasiassa rakentaminen vastaa Kartanonkoskea tai Viikkiä. Asukastiheys on 7500 asukasta/km^2. Kilometrin säteisessä ympyrässä on tällä tiheydellä 23.600 asukasta, jos koko alue voidaan rakentaa. Sivun 50 kartta kuitenkin osoittaa, että paljon jää rakentamatta näissä ympyröissä, kun ei ole mahdollista rakentaan joka paikkaan.




> Niin? Taitaa ne muualle menemiset vaan hajaantua aikalailla, joten ratikan tapauksessakin vaihtajien määrä olisi huomattavasti suurempi kuin tuo 35% vaikka ratikka jatkaisikin Jokerille.


Samalla tavalla Itäkeskuksesta hajaantuvat muualle metromatkustajatkin, ja heillä kaikilla on 2 vaihtoa. Pointtihan tässä on se, että keskustaan menijät vaihtavat joko ratikasta metroon Itäkeskuksessa mutta tai bussista metroon Östersundomissa. Eli metro ei säästä vaihtoja, vaikka niin väitetään.

Ja tämä on tilanne, vaikka Metro-Östersundom on rakennettu tiiviisti siten kuin toivoit, ja silti se perustuu liityntäliikenteeseen. Lisäksi on hyvä ymmärtää, että mitä kauempana ratikkapysäkistä tai metroasemasta ollaan, sitä suuremmaksi kasvaa auton käyttäjien osuus. Siksi on perusteltua olettaa, että lähes kaikki ratikan käyttäjät kävelevät ratikkapysäkille, muualta kulkutapa on pääasiassa auto. Ratikan liityntälinjakartta näyttää, että bussit palvelevat pääasiassa Landbota ja Karhusaarta. Eikä ole vaikea arvata, mikä niissä kuitenkin on aikuisten liikkumistapa.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Juuri tällä tavalla alue on kaavoitettu. Katso kartta sivulla 50 ja havainnekuvat 0,3 aluetehokkuudesta sivulla 27. Pääasiassa rakentaminen vastaa Kartanonkoskea tai Viikkiä. Asukastiheys on 7500 asukasta/km^2. Kilometrin säteisessä ympyrässä on tällä tiheydellä 23.600 asukasta, jos koko alue voidaan rakentaa. Sivun 50 kartta kuitenkin osoittaa, että paljon jää rakentamatta näissä ympyröissä, kun ei ole mahdollista rakentaan joka paikkaan.
> Antero


No Viikkihän onkin pääosin kerrostaloaluetta. Yleinen talotyyppi lienee 4-kerroksinen. Tuplataanpa vaikka kerrosten määrä kahdeksaan ja hups, 700 metrin etäisyydelle asemalta saadaankin 106% alueen asukkaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No Viikkihän onkin pääosin kerrostaloaluetta. Yleinen talotyyppi lienee 4-kerroksinen. Tuplataanpa vaikka kerrosten määrä kahdeksaan ja hups, 700 metrin etäisyydelle asemalta saadaankin 106% alueen asukkaista.


Miksi tyydyt noin vähään? Helsingin Torkkelinmäessä ja Harjussa asukastiheys on yli 26.000 hlö/km^2. Näillä alueilla on ollut sata vuotta raitiovaunu. 1982 tuli Harjuun metroasemakin. 700-metrin säteellä asuu 40.000 ihmistä! Kilometrin säteelle saadaan 82.000 asukasta, yli 1,5 kertaa liitosalueen asukastavoite yhdelle metroasemalle!

Näin tiiviisti haluavat asua ihmiset, jotka tahtovat olla muutaman minuutin matkan päässä kaikista niistä palveluista, joita kaupunkikeskusta tarjoaa. Se on ollut mahdollista jo sata vuotta siksi, että tiivis asutus on kaupungissa, ei länttinä keskellä Natura-alueita. Se läntti pelkkiä asuntoja keskellä metsää ei ole kaupunkia, koska siellä ei ole kaupungin toimintoja eli kaikkea muuta kuin asumista.

Ei ole mitään järkeä hajauttaa ydyskuntarakenntta rakentamalla pala kaupunkikeskustan näköistä aluetta keskelle metsää ja kauas kaikesta ilman mitään tiiviin rakentamisen hyötyjä eli kaupunkikeskustan toimintojen läheisyyttä. Yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumista tulee välttää eikä edistää. Edes metron rakentaminen ei ole mikään syy yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamiseen, vaikka tämä kyllä näyttää siltä, että on.

Östersundomin rakentamisen peruste on kauniisti sanottuna Helsingin kaupunkialueen lajentaminen puutarhakaupunkina. Sinne tehdään jotain sellaista, mitä Helsinki ei voi tehdä muualle, kun kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen on niin vaikeata. Ja se on vaikeata siksi, että siellä, missä lähiöalueilla on metsää ihmiset haluavat pitää sen vihreyden siitä hyvästä, että suostuvat asumaan kaukana kaikesta.

Metro on puutarhakaupunkiin yksinkertaisesti väärä liikenneratkaisu, koska se on kallis ja suosii autoilua. Kuten on nähty siellä, missä metro jo on ja suunnitelmasta metrosta Östersundomiin.

Antero

----------


## Teme444

> Niin minäkin pelkään moottoritien imua ja sitä, että metroa ei kuitenkaan tehdä vaikka päätetään olla tekemättä ratikkaa. Mutta jo kohta levennetään Itäväylän jatko 4-kaistaiseksi ja niin edelleen.


Mites minulle on muodostunut kuva, että sinulle tärkeintä on se ettei rakenneta metroa, muut on sitten toisarvoista. Se metro kun on niin niin niin paha asia, syystä joka ei minulle ole valjennut.

Tätä palstaa lukiessa ei kerta toisensa jälkeen minua lopeta hämmästyttämästä se kuva jonka täällä saa siitä miksikä metroja maailmalla rakennetaan, minkälaisiin tarpeisiin kuten likimain täydellinen hiljaisuus siitä mikä on metron rooli kaupunkiseutujen sisäisessä liikenteessä. Ei lakkaa hämmästyttämästä myöskään se, että ollaan liki jokatoisessa viestissä rakentelemassa jotain yhteyttä keskustaan ikään kuin se olisi ainut suunta mihin ihmiset ovat menossa.

Ihmetykseni kohdistuu myös siihen miksi likimain jokainen "ratikkafani" tuojottaa Saksaan sekä siihen miten siellä on asioita hoidettu, pääsääntöisesti kaupunkiseuduilla jotka on noin Vantaan kokoisia, siis ihan eri kokoluokassa kuin Helsingin kaupunkiseutu. Mitäs jos oikeasti välillä otettaisiin se pää pois sieltä per.. pensaasta ja katsottaisiin sinne missä tällä hetkellä toteutetaan joukkoliikenneratkaisuja viimeisimmällä käytettävissä olevalla tiedolla ja taidolla sekä varsin surella rahalla. Näitä kohteita ei ole Euroopassa eikä ameriikassa, vaan ne kohteet löytyvät Aasiasta. Joukossa on toki huomattavasti suurempia keskuksia kuin Helsinki, mutta rakentamisen periaatteet pysyvät samoina oikeastaan kaikkialla tänäpäivänä rakennettavissa kohteissa riippumatta sitä onko alueella 2 miljoonaa tai 20 miljoonaa asukasta.

Palatakseni ihmetyksistä takaisin asiaan, niin kuten sanottua niin itäväylän levennyt tulee. Se tosin palvelee paljon muutakin käyttöä kuin yksityisautoilua. Se tosin on hyvä unohtaa näissäyhteyksissä. Toisaalta tuo tietyhteys levennettynä palvelee, riippumatta siitä mitä muita joukkoliikenneratkaisuja tehdää, myös joukkoliikennettä. Liikenne ei lopulta ole nollasumma peliä ja toimiva liikenne, myös toimiva joukkoliikenne edellyttää toimiaa katu/tieverkostoa.




> Samalla tavalla Itäkeskuksesta hajaantuvat muualle metromatkustajatkin, ja heillä kaikilla on 2 vaihtoa.


Aha. No kiva kun kerroit mullekkin vaikken ole moista havainnut ja kuitenkin käytän metroa likimain päivittäin ja Itsiksen asemaakin useamman kerran viikossa.




> Pointtihan tässä on se, että keskustaan menijät vaihtavat joko ratikasta metroon Itäkeskuksessa mutta tai bussista metroon Östersundomissa. Eli metro ei säästä vaihtoja, vaikka niin väitetään.


Tai kuten esität yksikertaistaen, niin ensin bussista ratikkaan ja ratikasta edelleen metroon, joten kyllä vaihto tuossa ratikkaskenaariossa tulee yhden kappaleen verran lisää.

Toisaalta vaihto itsessään ei ole ongelma jos se tehdään järkevästi. Eriasia on sitten tehdäänkö.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Palatakseni ihmetyksistä takaisin asiaan, niin kuten sanottua niin itäväylän levennyt tulee. Se tosin palvelee paljon muutakin käyttöä kuin yksityisautoilua. Se tosin on hyvä unohtaa näissäyhteyksissä. Toisaalta tuo tietyhteys levennettynä palvelee, riippumatta siitä mitä muita joukkoliikenneratkaisuja tehdää, myös joukkoliikennettä. Liikenne ei lopulta ole nollasumma peliä ja toimiva liikenne, myös toimiva joukkoliikenne edellyttää toimiaa katu/tieverkostoa.


Jos ja kun Itäväylän lisäkaistat tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, kuten Porvoonväylänkin, niin ratikan ja metron ero saattaa olla siinä, tarvitaanko vielä yhdet kaistat lisää.

Östikaan ollaan rakentamssa suunnilleen 50 000 hengelle. Olettakaamme, että suunnitelmien arviot kulkumuoto-osuuksista tsäsmäävät, eli 39% ratikan kanssa ja 32% metron kanssa. Jos otetaan lähtökohdaksi toisessa ketjussa käyttämäni luvut, että ihmiset tekevät 2,9 ajoneuvomatkaa päivässä, niistä 12% osuu ruuhkatuntiin, ja autossa on 1,3 henkeä saadaan ruuhkatunnin automäärän erotukseksi 50 000 * 0.07 * 2.9 * 0.12 / 1.3 = 940 autoa lisää ruuhkatunnissa.

Kun yksi kaista vetää korkeintaan 2000, tuo tarkoittaa huonolla tuurilla, että tarvitaan lisäkaistat. Pääasialliset kuluthan tulevat tietenkin liittymistä, ja niiden tarpeen ennustaminen vaatii paljon tarkempaa laskentaa ja ihan oikeaa liikennesuunnittelua. Selvää kuitenkin on, että jos autoja tulee enemmän, se myös maksaa enemmän.

Tämä siis sillä oletuksella, että metro tosiaankin rakeńnetaan yhtä aikaa alueen kanssa, eikä jätetä liian kalliina rakentamatta. Itselläni pahin pelko metron suhteen on, että kun on päädytty metrovaihtoehtoon, niin sitten se jääkin rakentamatta. Silloin joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus ei todellakaan ole edes se 32%, ja lisäkaistoja tarvitaan varmasti.

----------


## j-lu

> Mitäs jos oikeasti välillä otettaisiin se pää pois sieltä per.. pensaasta ja katsottaisiin sinne missä tällä hetkellä toteutetaan joukkoliikenneratkaisuja viimeisimmällä käytettävissä olevalla tiedolla ja taidolla sekä varsin surella rahalla. Näitä kohteita ei ole Euroopassa eikä ameriikassa, vaan ne kohteet löytyvät Aasiasta. Joukossa on toki huomattavasti suurempia keskuksia kuin Helsinki, mutta *rakentamisen periaatteet pysyvät samoina oikeastaan kaikkialla tänäpäivänä rakennettavissa kohteissa riippumatta sitä onko alueella 2 miljoonaa tai 20 miljoonaa asukasta.*


Että muilla on pää pensaassa ja sitten pitäisi ottaa Helsinkiin mallia Aasiasta? Nyt on pakko kysyä, että oletko koskaan käynyt ja huomasitko mitään eroa?

Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia ei yksinkertaisesti ole mitään järkeä mitoittaa väestötiheydelle ja rakennustehokkuudelle, joita Helsingissä ei ole. Metro tarjoaa sellaista kapasiteettia, jolle on Helsingissä varauksin käyttöä Sörnäisistä Ruoholahteen, Katajanokalta Meilahteen. Varauksin ensinnäkin sen vuoksi, että moderni pikaraitiotie pystyy ihan samaan kapasiteettiin kuin Helsingin nykyinen metro. Toisekseen pikaraitiotie on huomattavasti helpompi ja halvempi haaroittaa niihin peltolähiöihin, joissa metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita. Tällöin saadaan suurta kapasiteettia joukkoliikenneväylän sille osalle, jossa sille on tarvetta ja pienempää sille osalle, jossa ei ole suurta kapasiteettitarvetta. Metron kanssa tehdään mutkia ja rakennetaan nauhakaupunkia, kun ei ole varaa haaroittaa, eikä se olisi järkevääkään. Seurauksena ihmiset asuvat elementtilähiöissä kaukana kantakaupungista. 

Tuo heittosi rakentamisen periaatteista on niin absurdi, ettei tekisi mieli edes kommentoida. Missä metrokaupungissa pidetään kiinni maksimi räystäskorkeudesta yhtä intohimoisesti kuin Helsingissä? Mitä luulet, että jos Kalasatama, Jätkäsaari ja Pasila olisivat osa jotain aasialaista suurkaupunkia, niin missä niistä rakennettaisiin yhtä vähän kerrosneliöitä kyseisille alueille kuin on Helsingissä kaavoitettu?

Ei missään ja siksi Aasiassa ja monissa muissa kaupungeissa metro on oikeastaan ainoa realistinen vaihtoehto tarvittavien ihmismäärien kuljetukseen. Helsingissä sen sijaan pärjättäisiin vaikka busseilla. Metro Helsingin kaltaisessa asumistihentymässä on lähinnä hyvää huumoria ja kertoo maan vauraudesta. Oikeaa tarvetta metrolle ei ole, eikä metro edes heikon saavutettavuutensa vuoksi ole optimaalinen vaihtoehto joukkoliikennevälineeksi Helsingin rakennustehokkuudella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mites minulle on muodostunut kuva, että sinulle tärkeintä on se ettei rakenneta metroa, muut on sitten toisarvoista. Se metro kun on niin niin niin paha asia, syystä joka ei minulle ole valjennut.


Taidat lukea tekstejäni siten kuin itse haluat niitä ymmärtää, ei mitä minä tarkoitan. Se näkyy tästäkin viestistäsi.

Riippumatta siitä, mitä sinä haluat tulkita, minulle on tärkeintä, että ei enää rakenneta autokaupunkia. Silloin ei pidä myöskään rakentaa sellaisia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja, jotka tukevat autokaupunkia. Helsingin metro on alusta pitäen suunniteltu tukemaan maksimaalista autoilua (katso perustelut vuodelta 1955) ja se on myös käytännössä sen tehnyt. Ja kun ei rakenneta autokaupunkia, silloin on tietenkin rakennttava joukkoliikennettä. Mutta ei sellaista, jolla joko edistetään tai ei vähennetä autoilua. Eli on tehtävä muuta kuin sellaista metroa mikä täällä nyt on. Yleisesti niitä nimitetään raitioteiksi, vaikka monessa kaupungissa myös metroksi.




> Tätä palstaa lukiessa ei kerta toisensa jälkeen minua lopeta hämmästyttämästä se kuva jonka täällä saa siitä miksikä metroja maailmalla rakennetaan, minkälaisiin tarpeisiin kuten likimain täydellinen hiljaisuus siitä mikä on metron rooli kaupunkiseutujen sisäisessä liikenteessä.


Meidän maankäytön tehokkuudella ei ole mitään tarvetta rakentaa sellaista metroa kuin HKL:n metro on nyt tai mitä sen suunnitellaan olevan tulevaisuudessa, kapasiteetin 1/3 vähentämisestä huolimatta. Erilaisia metroja rakennetaan monissa kaupungeissa. Usein niitä tehdään todelliseen tarpeeseen, kun maankäytön tehokkuus on niin suuri, ettei enää muuta konstia ole. Mutta meillä ei ole sellainen tilanne, eikä ole mitään mieltä ottaa mallia Manhattanin tai Tokion ratkaisuista, kun täällä ei ole sellaiset olosuhteet.




> Ei lakkaa hämmästyttämästä myöskään se, että ollaan liki jokatoisessa viestissä rakentelemassa jotain yhteyttä keskustaan ikään kuin se olisi ainut suunta mihin ihmiset ovat menossa.


Tätä minäkin ihmettelen, muutamien virkamiesten kommentteja myöten. Mutta vain keskustaan johtavat yhteydet ovat metrofanien mielessä. Heille ei näytä olevan mitään merkitystä sillä, että seudun liikenne on kasvanut nimenomaan kehäteillä viimeiset 20–30 vuotta.




> Ihmetykseni kohdistuu myös siihen miksi likimain jokainen "ratikkafani" tuojottaa Saksaan sekä siihen miten siellä on asioita hoidettu, pääsääntöisesti kaupunkiseuduilla jotka on noin Vantaan kokoisia, siis ihan eri kokoluokassa kuin Helsingin kaupunkiseutu. Mitäs jos oikeasti välillä otettaisiin se pää pois sieltä per.. pensaasta ja katsottaisiin sinne missä tällä hetkellä toteutetaan joukkoliikenneratkaisuja viimeisimmällä käytettävissä olevalla tiedolla ja taidolla sekä varsin surella rahalla. Näitä kohteita ei ole Euroopassa eikä ameriikassa, vaan ne kohteet löytyvät Aasiasta. Joukossa on toki huomattavasti suurempia keskuksia kuin Helsinki, mutta rakentamisen periaatteet pysyvät samoina oikeastaan kaikkialla tänäpäivänä rakennettavissa kohteissa riippumatta sitä onko alueella 2 miljoonaa tai 20 miljoonaa asukasta.


Kuten jo sanoin, ei pidä ottaa mallia sellaisista esimerkeistä, joilla ei ole mitään yhteistä meidän olosuhteidemme kanssa. Meillä ei ole täällä yhtään Aasian megapolista, vaan sellaisia kaupunkiseutuja kuin Keski-Euroopassa. Siellä seutujen koot ovat noin 0,2–8 miljoonaa, jossa on haarukkaa ihan hyvin meille, kun tämä meidän suurin seutu on runsas miljoona.

Ratkaisut eivät ole todellakaan samoja 2 ja 20 miljoonan asukkaan seuduilla. Viimeisimmän tiedon ja taidon joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat Keski-Euroopassa, josta on otettu mallia ympäri maailman. Tietenkään Keski-Euroopassa eivät ole maailman suurimmat ja tiheimmin rakennetut urbaanit alueet, joten niihin ei esimerkkejä EU-alueelta löydy.




> Palatakseni ihmetyksistä takaisin asiaan, niin kuten sanottua niin itäväylän levennyt tulee. Se tosin palvelee paljon muutakin käyttöä kuin yksityisautoilua. Se tosin on hyvä unohtaa näissäyhteyksissä. Toisaalta tuo tietyhteys levennettynä palvelee, riippumatta siitä mitä muita joukkoliikenneratkaisuja tehdää, myös joukkoliikennettä. Liikenne ei lopulta ole nollasumma peliä ja toimiva liikenne, myös toimiva joukkoliikenne edellyttää toimiaa katu/tieverkostoa.


Eli olet samalla kannalla kuin autopuolue, että mahdollisimman leveät kadut ja niiden eritasoliittymät on tehtävä joka tapauksessa, koska kaikki kuitenkin liikkuvat autoilla? Nimimerkkikaimasi tällä foorumilla totesi taannoin osuvasti, että ei teitten leventäminen ja eritasoliittymien tekeminen ole mikään pakko sen enempää kuin ei ole pakko rakentaa eritasoliittymää Oopperan nurkallekaan. Autoilulle voidaan päättää tarjota se kapasiteetti kun halutaan ja loput hoidetaan joukkoliikenteellä.




> Aha. No kiva kun kerroit mullekkin vaikken ole moista havainnut ja kuitenkin käytän metroa likimain päivittäin ja Itsiksen asemaakin useamman kerran viikossa.


Tuskinpa tulet Itikseen vielä Östersundomin uusilta asuinalueilta.




> Tai kuten esität yksikertaistaen, niin ensin bussista ratikkaan ja ratikasta edelleen metroon, joten kyllä vaihto tuossa ratikkaskenaariossa tulee yhden kappaleen verran lisää.


No kun ei tule, koska ratikkaratkaisussa EI tarvita liityntäliikennettä. Jos sinun asenteesi estää ymmärtämästä tätä, se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä miten asia on. Oletkohan lukenut Metro- ja Ratikka-Östersundomia esittelevät raportit?




> Toisaalta vaihto itsessään ei ole ongelma jos se tehdään järkevästi. Eriasia on sitten tehdäänkö.


Esimerkiksi Saksa on täynnä esimerkkejä hyvin järjestetyistä ja helpoista vaihdoista. Ei voikaan kuin ihmetellä sitä, miksi täällä vaihtamiseen perustuvassa järjestelmässä vaihtaminen on järjestetty mahdollisimman heikosti.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Mites minulle on muodostunut kuva, että sinulle tärkeintä on se ettei rakenneta metroa, muut on sitten toisarvoista. Se metro kun on niin niin niin paha asia, syystä joka ei minulle ole valjennut.


Antero voi kertoa sielunelämästään itse, mutta minulla on henk. koht. ongelma se että metro ensinnäkin vie kaikki rahat eikä sekään riitä mihinkään, esimerkiksi Helsingin tämän vuoden joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit on käytännössä metrojunia ja metron automatisointia. Ja toiseksi kun sille rahalla edes saisi vastinetta:

Itämetro on semmoinen komiteasuunnittelun malliesimerkki jossa yhdellä ainoalla radalla yritetään leikkiä ratikkaa eli kattaa kaikki asuinalueet ja toisaalta leikkiä junaa eli tarjota nopeaa palvelua. Seuraus on 700 miljoonan metro jonka asemille on keskimäärin 700 metrin kävelymatka ja joka ei ole edes nopeampi kuin ratikka. Se Itämetro nyt vaan oikeasti on umpisurkea viritys.

Unelmaketjussa joku haaveili non-stop metrosta Tapiola - Keskusta - Itis. Minusta tuo on hyvä haave. Noin niinkun vertailun vuoksi:

Lentorata olisi suurin piirtein miljardin putki joka yhdistää Keskustan, Pasilan, Lenttoaseman ja Keravan. Matka-ajat asemien välillä jotain viisi minuuttia.

Metro Kamppi - Pasila - Itisi - Ösundom metro maksaisi noin 1,5 miljardia, Kamppi - Ösundom jotain 40 minuuttiia.

Tuo on saman pituinen kuin Lentorata, eli vastaavan putken Pasila - Itis - Ösundom voisi periaatteessa tehdä miljardilla ja jää vielä puolisen miljardia rahaa jolla voi vaikka tehdä viiteen kertaan Ösundom - Itis ratikan.

En sano että noin pitäisi tehdä, mutta kyllä hyötyjen nyt pitää olla jossain suhteessa kustannuksiin.

Ja Itäväylää tuskin levennetään, syynä taas raha. Pääautoreitti Ösundomista on Porvoonväylä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:47 ----------

Tiivistän ylläolevan:

Kannattajien mukaan metro on nopea, kustannustehokas ja houkutteleva.

Rupean kannattamaan heti kun joku ehdottaa Helsinkiin tuollaista metroa.

----------


## Teme444

> Jos ja kun Itäväylän lisäkaistat tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, kuten Porvoonväylänkin, niin ratikan ja metron ero saattaa olla siinä, tarvitaanko vielä yhdet kaistat lisää.


Itäväylälle tultaneen nuo kaistat tarvitsemaan ilman liitosalueiden rakentamistakin ihan jo ko. väylän tuntumaann tapahtuvan tiivistämisrakentamisen takia. Tuonne tuskin mitää ihan erityista liikenne järjestelmää tullaan (valitettavasti) kuitenkaan rakentamaan. Porvoonväylällä sen sijaan on kapasiteettiä vapaana huomattavastikkin ainakin periaatteessa. Periaatteessa siksi, että tuolla väylällä sotke paljon se miten transiittoliikenne kehittyy tulevaisuudessa Vuosarensatamasta. Oikeastaan tässä kohtaa vieläkin merkittävämpi on moottoritien jatko sen nykyisestä itäpäästään itään, eli käytännössä Loviisasta Kotkaan ja edelleen Haminasta itärajalle.




> Tämä siis sillä oletuksella, että metro tosiaankin rakeńnetaan yhtä aikaa alueen kanssa, eikä jätetä liian kalliina rakentamatta. Itselläni pahin pelko metron suhteen on, että kun on päädytty metrovaihtoehtoon, niin sitten se jääkin rakentamatta. Silloin joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus ei todellakaan ole edes se 32%, ja lisäkaistoja tarvitaan varmasti.


Toki jos mitään joukkoliikennettä ei rakenneta, niin sen osuus on olematon. Sitä en tiedä tarkkaan miten tuo kulkumuoto-osuus on saatu, mutta jossain Antero Alku  kertoi sen olevan matemaattinen malli. Valitettavasti nuo mallit antavat täsmälleen sellaisia tuloksia joita niihon syötetään. Näin ollen olen kovinkin kriittinen sen suhteen miten nuo mallit joilla on mallinnettu lähinnä kantakaupunkialueen matkustajia soveltuisi tuollaisen lähiön tarkasteluun, sillä onhan matkatarpeet kovin erilaisia.




> Että muilla on pää pensaassa ja sitten pitäisi ottaa Helsinkiin mallia Aasiasta? Nyt on pakko kysyä, että oletko koskaan käynyt ja huomasitko mitään eroa?


Helsingissä vai Aasiassa? Jos puhut aasiasta niin Sunnuntaina tulin viimeeksi kotimaahan. Puolestaan jos Helsingistä, niin asun siellä. Toki eroja on, suuriakin, muttei sellaisia joiden osalta suunnitteluperiaatteet pitäisi erota toisistaan. Joiltakin osin Helsingissä toki kaupungin sijoittuminen aiheuttaa omia ongelmia, mutta toki näitä samoja ongelmia on muuallakin, eri muodoissa vain.




> Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia ei yksinkertaisesti ole mitään järkeä mitoittaa väestötiheydelle ja rakennustehokkuudelle, joita Helsingissä ei ole.


Ensin kritisoit minua siitä että huomasinko mitääne roa. Jäljempänä viestissäsi siitä, että heittoni suunnitteluperiaatteista on absudi, mutta sitten alat puhamaan lumiukoista kun puhe on tikkareista. Tähän väliin on siis ihan oikeasti kysyttävä ymmärsitkö pätkääkään siitä mitä mahdoin kirjoittaa vai näitkö kirjoituksestani ainoastaan punaista, suutuit ja rykäisit taululle sen mitä sylki sattui suuhun tuomaan. Nimittäin mitään asiaan liittyvää tuossa ei ole.




> Metro tarjoaa sellaista kapasiteettia, jolle on Helsingissä varauksin käyttöä Sörnäisistä Ruoholahteen, Katajanokalta Meilahteen. Varauksin ensinnäkin sen vuoksi, että moderni pikaraitiotie pystyy ihan samaan kapasiteettiin kuin Helsingin nykyinen metro. Toisekseen pikaraitiotie on huomattavasti helpompi ja halvempi haaroittaa niihin peltolähiöihin, joissa metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita.


Viimeaikaisista raitiolinjoista tässä suhteessa lienee mielenkiintoisin Parisin T1. Mikäli saamani luvut ovat oikeat niin sen kuljettama henkilöstömäärä on 100´000 henkilöä vuorokaudessa. Tällöin linja on tietojeni mukaan ruuhka-aikana kapasiteettinsä rajoilla. Helsingin metro kuljettaa arkivuorokaudessa noin kaksikertaisen määrän matkustajia, joiden kulkeminen itse asiassa sijoittuu jonkin verran lyhyemmälle aikavälille. Näin voidaan sanoa aikalailla varmasti, ettei kapasiteetti raitiotiellä riitä koko sen yhteysvälillä. Osalla, jopa isolla osalla riittäisi varmastikkin, mutta silloin alkaa vaakakupissa painaa muut asiat. Tosin se nyt ei tarkoita sitä, että metron jatkaminen esim. itään olisi siltikkään järkevää/tarpeellista, joskaan ei myöskään sitkään etteikö se voisi olla järkevää/tarpeellista.




> Tuo heittosi rakentamisen periaatteista on niin absurdi, ettei tekisi mieli edes kommentoida.


Epäilemättä, jos sen ymmärsi kuten sinä teit. Tosin, kuten jo sanoin niin sait vastatuksi lähinnä omaan mielikuvaasi, et siihen mitä minä kirjoitin.




> Missä metrokaupungissa pidetään kiinni maksimi räystäskorkeudesta yhtä intohimoisesti kuin Helsingissä? Mitä luulet, että jos Kalasatama, Jätkäsaari ja Pasila olisivat osa jotain aasialaista suurkaupunkia, niin missä niistä rakennettaisiin yhtä vähän kerrosneliöitä kyseisille alueille kuin on Helsingissä kaavoitettu?


Mistä sait päähäsi että ylipäätään puhuin siitä miten on kaavoitettu? Saatikka että Helsinki olisi jotenkin ideaali kaupunki mielestäni?




> Metro Helsingin kaltaisessa asumistihentymässä on lähinnä hyvää huumoria ja kertoo maan vauraudesta. Oikeaa tarvetta metrolle ei ole,


Mutta juna on? Olen aiemminkin ihmetellyt tätä. Nimittäin samat henkilöt jotka puhuvat kovaa ja korkealta junien puolesta huutavat joka väliin metron olevan paha asia ja tarpeeton ja kaikkea sen sellaista. Lopulta kyseessä on kuitnekin käytännössä yksi ja sama väline, joissa painotukset on suunnittelussa vain erilaisia. En oikeastaan ole vielä keksinyt minkäälaista vastausta tähän, enkä usko että valaistusta koen tämän tiimoilta tässäkään kohdin.




> eikä metro edes heikon saavutettavuutensa vuoksi ole optimaalinen vaihtoehto joukkoliikennevälineeksi Helsingin rakennustehokkuudella.


Hmm... tässä vähän aikaa sitten jossain ketjussa oli eräs joka halusi Kontulan ja Myllypuron metroasemat yhdistettäväksi paikallisliikenneterminaaliksi ja siis siirtää tämän terminaalin sitten pois kummankin alueen toiminallisesta, kaupallisesta sekä liikenteellisestä keskuskesta. Sikäli jos tuon kaltaisia asioita oikeasti alettaisiin toteuttamaan niin varmasti noin olisi. Sen sijaan nykyiset metroasemat on rakennettu pääsääntöisesti alueidensa toiminnallisten keskustojen yhteyteen. Mainittakoon tässä nyt Vuosaari ja Itäkeskus paikallisen liikenteen solmuun (Herttoniemi ja Kontula) tai alueen väistölliseen keskipisteeseen (Ruoholahti, Sörnäinen). Osa asemista on saamassa tai saanut tiivistämisrakentamis myötä ihan uudenlaisen ilmeen alueensa toiminnallisena keskuksena (Kamppi, Myllypuro). Siellä missä voisi yhtyä tuohon heikkoon saatavuuteen on syyt ihan muualla. Näinhän on vaikkapa Rautatientorilla, jossa koko toinen sivustan varaa rautatiet toisaalla edessa on tori bussiasemineen ja toisaalla seudullinen bussiaukio. Tämä tosin ei ole metron vika, vaan tilanne on päästetty ihan muista syistä tuon kaltaiseksi. Tosin tätä palstaa lukiessa näyttäisi siltä, että tuollainen on enemmänkin tavoite. Itse olen vähän toisella linjalla.

Toden sanoakseni tässäkään viestissä ei käsitelty pätkääkään niitä mainitsemiani liikennesuunnittelun periaatteita mistä aiemmin puhuin, joita sinä pidit absurdeina mitä ilmeisemmin ymmärtämättä mistä puhuin. Pari kolme viestiä lisää, niin ehkä päästään siinäkin asiaan tai sitten ei. En taida odottaa henkeäni pidätellen.

----------


## teme

> Mutta juna on? Olen aiemminkin ihmetellyt tätä. Nimittäin samat henkilöt jotka puhuvat kovaa ja korkealta junien puolesta huutavat joka väliin metron olevan paha asia ja tarpeeton ja kaikkea sen sellaista. Lopulta kyseessä on kuitnekin käytännössä yksi ja sama väline, joissa painotukset on suunnittelussa vain erilaisia. En oikeastaan ole vielä keksinyt minkäälaista vastausta tähän, enkä usko että valaistusta koen tämän tiimoilta tässäkään kohdin.


Kyllähän jo keksit sen vastauksen, ne painotukset. Junat tarjoaa nopeita pitkän matkan yhteyksiä, esimerkiksi Keravalla (30km) ja Mellunmäkeen (15km) pääsee kumpaankin Rautatientorilta noin 20 minuutisssa. Eli juna on nopea pitkän asemavälin väline jota liikennöidään suuren kapasiteetin kalustolla ja jolla ei edes yritetä hoitaa kaikkea liikennettä, eli sitä mitä metron pitäisi olla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllähän jo keksit sen vastauksen, ne painotukset. Junat tarjoaa nopeita pitkän matkan yhteyksiä, esimerkiksi Keravalla (30km) ja Mellunmäkeen (15km) pääsee kumpaankin Rautatientorilta noin 20 minuutisssa. Eli juna on nopea pitkän asemavälin väline jota liikennöidään suuren kapasiteetin kalustolla ja jolla ei edes yritetä hoitaa kaikkea liikennettä, eli sitä mitä metron pitäisi olla.


Minä olen ymmärtänyt niin, että Östersundomin metro tai vaihtoehtoinen pikaraitiotie on kompromissi joka saa luvan kelvata aluksi. Lopullinen päämäärä pitää olla että Porvooseen ja sieltä Kotkaan rakennetaan oikea rautatie yhdistämään isommat paikkakunnat Helsinkiin. Se metro tai raitiotie hoitaa sitten paikallisen liikkumistarpeen korkeintaan 25 km päästä Helsingin keskustasta, ei kauempaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Taidat lukea tekstejäni siten kuin itse haluat niitä ymmärtää, ei mitä minä tarkoitan. Se näkyy tästäkin viestistäsi.


Kuten sanoin, niin kyse on puhtaasta mielikuvasta ilman, että siinä on välttämättä lainkaan faktaa mukana. En oikeastaan tiedä mistä tuo mielikuva täsmälleen ottaen syntyy, mutta luulen että se on aikanaan syntynyt mm. lausahduksesta jonka mukaan vaihdoton suora yhteys on on nopeampi aina kun vaihdollinen yhteys, joka osoitettiin tuolloin useammankin postaajan toimesta virheelliseksi, mutta väittämä silti pysyi.




> Meidän maankäytön tehokkuudella ei ole mitään tarvetta rakentaa sellaista metroa kuin HKL:n metro on nyt tai mitä sen suunnitellaan olevan tulevaisuudessa, kapasiteetin 1/3 vähentämisestä huolimatta.


Helsingin kantakaupunkialueella tuo maakäytön tehokkuus on käytännössä koko ajan sitä luokkaa, että metro on järkiperäinen ratkaisu. Toki se voisi olla astetta kevyempikin, mutta ratikka versiolla ei kuitnekaan pärjätä. Koska tuo metro jo kuitnekin on, niin mitään purkuoperaatiota en ole valmis kannattamaan. En ole varma mitä kaikkea tuo automatisointi tuo tullessaan, mutta siinä yhteydessä voidaan hyvinkin siirtyä jonkinverran kevyempää kalustoon. Tällä on puolensa ja puolensa mutta se ei tarkoita, että väline periaateessa muuttuisi miksikään. Astetta kevyempiä välineitä kun on euroopassakin käytössä useampiakin.

Toistetaampa kuitenkin tähän väliin se, että minä en puhunut mitenkään erityisesti Helsingin tai minkään muunkaan kaupungin metrojärjestelmästä, vaan ihan vaan yleisesti metrosta.




> Erilaisia metroja rakennetaan monissa kaupungeissa. Usein niitä tehdään todelliseen tarpeeseen, kun maankäytön tehokkuus on niin suuri, ettei enää muuta konstia ole. Mutta meillä ei ole sellainen tilanne, eikä ole mitään mieltä ottaa mallia Manhattanin tai Tokion ratkaisuista, kun täällä ei ole sellaiset olosuhteet.


Manhattanin metroratkaisut pohjautuu aikapitkälle 60-luvun tekemisiin ja ne olisivat varmaan missä tahansa nykypäivänä huono lähtökohta suunnitelulle. Tokio on oma lukunsa jo ihan kokonsa vuoksi, vaikka siellä on monessakin mielessä tehty ja suunniteltu samoja periaatteita, joita noudatetaan mm. Taipeissa, joka kohtuullisissa määrin vertautuu Helsinkiin eikä vähiten kokonsa vuoksi.




> Tätä minäkin ihmettelen, muutamien virkamiesten kommentteja myöten. Mutta vain keskustaan johtavat yhteydet ovat metrofanien mielessä. Heille ei näytä olevan mitään merkitystä sillä, että seudun liikenne on kasvanut nimenomaan kehäteillä viimeiset 2030 vuotta.


Ollaan me sentäs jostain täsmälleen samaa mielipuoltakin  :Laughing: 




> Kuten jo sanoin, ei pidä ottaa mallia sellaisista esimerkeistä, joilla ei ole mitään yhteistä meidän olosuhteidemme kanssa. Meillä ei ole täällä yhtään Aasian megapolista, vaan sellaisia kaupunkiseutuja kuin Keski-Euroopassa. Siellä seutujen koot ovat noin 0,28 miljoonaa, jossa on haarukkaa ihan hyvin meille, kun tämä meidän suurin seutu on runsas miljoona.





> Ratkaisut eivät ole todellakaan samoja 2 ja 20 miljoonan asukkaan seuduilla. Viimeisimmän tiedon ja taidon joukkoliikenneratkaisut ovat Keski-Euroopassa, josta on otettu mallia ympäri maailman. Tietenkään Keski-Euroopassa eivät ole maailman suurimmat ja tiheimmin rakennetut urbaanit alueet, joten niihin ei esimerkkejä EU-alueelta löydy.


Täsmälleen ottaen ei noin. Keskisessä Euroopaassa, erityisesti Saksassa on toki joukkoliikennettä kehitetty aikanaan paljonkin ja se näyttäkin monessa suhteessa hyvältä. Todellisuudessa kuitenkin Noissa Aasian kaupungeissa on esimerkkejä haettu paitsi Japanista, niin myös Saksasta. Monessa kohdassa näistä on otettu hyvä puolet ja jätety ottamatta huonot puolet sekä kehitetty noita menetelmiä edelleen. Ollaan täten tavallaa uuden sukupolven joukkoliikenne suunnittelussa siellä päin. Sikäli siellä ratkaisut ovat hyvinkin kiinnostavia kun historiallisia rajoitteita ei ole, eikä oikein toimivaa joukkoliikennettäkään. On päästy täten monessakin suhteessa puhtaalta päydältä liikkeelle siellä.

Toisaalta väitit minun puhuneen ratkaisuista, jotka olivat samoja. Tuo nyt on aika tökerö veto. Jokainen järkevä osannee lukea, että puhuin suunnitteluperiaatteista joida suunnittelussa sitten rakentamisessa noudatetaan. Niiden pohjalta nousee sitten sopivat ratkaisut kuhunkin kohteeseen. Suomeksi, vaikka ratkaisut muuttuvatkin on niiden taustalla toimivat periaatteet samoja ja niiden periaatteiden tuomista toivoisin suomeenkin. Tuntuu vaan olevan ihan liian vaikea asia ymmärtää edes alan ihmisten keskuudessa moinen.




> Eli olet samalla kannalla kuin autopuolue, että mahdollisimman leveät kadut ja niiden eritasoliittymät on tehtävä joka tapauksessa, koska kaikki kuitenkin liikkuvat autoilla?


Toimivaliikenne on yleisesti hyväksi, mutta se ei tarkoita mahdollisimman leveitä katuja.




> Nimimerkkikaimasi tällä foorumilla totesi taannoin osuvasti, että ei teitten leventäminen ja eritasoliittymien tekeminen ole mikään pakko sen enempää kuin ei ole pakko rakentaa eritasoliittymää Oopperan nurkallekaan. Autoilulle voidaan päättää tarjota se kapasiteetti kun halutaan ja loput hoidetaan joukkoliikenteellä.


Edellyttää tosin sitä, että sitä joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään on sekä sitä, että sille on tilaa toimia.




> Esimerkiksi Saksa on täynnä esimerkkejä hyvin järjestetyistä ja helpoista vaihdoista. Ei voikaan kuin ihmetellä sitä, miksi täällä vaihtamiseen perustuvassa järjestelmässä vaihtaminen on järjestetty mahdollisimman heikosti.


Jo toinen kohta mistä olemme vankkumattomasti samaa mieltä

Nimimerkkikaiman kannattamasta metroehdotuksesta. Kelpaisiko kenties jokin tämän suuntainen: http://jlf.fi/f29/4699-seudullinen-joukkoliikennevisio/

----------


## teme

Minun on tämä pitänyt kirjoittaa jo pari kertaa, ja nyt sopii aiheeseen, eli kuinka palvelemme raideliikenteellä 50km pitkää käytävää?

Oletetaan että on yksi käytävä, sen keskellä on keskus, ja siitä kumpaankin suuntaan 25 km rataa.

A) Yksi 100km/h täyseristetty rata jolla on 1250 metrin välein asema. Eli 40 asemaa ja 50 km rataa. Per yksi 1250 metrin asemaväli menee noin 2 min, huippunopeus ei tähän juuri vaikuta. Ajoaika radan päästä keskustaan täten 40 min ja päästä päähän tunti 20 min.

B) Yksi 140km/h täyseristetty rata jolla on 5 km välein asema. Eli 10 asemaa asemaa ja 50km rataa. Per yksi asemaväli menee 3 minuuttia, ajoaika päättäriltä keskustaan 15 min ja päästä päähän 30 min. Tämän lisäksi on rinnakkainen katurata 500 metrin pysäkinvälillä. Pysäkkejä täten 100. Pysäkinväliin menee noin 1 min, eli tuo hitaampikin rata on ihan käyttökelpoinen vielä noin 10 km matkoilla (20 min). Jos vaihdon ajaksi/vaivaksi oletetaan 5 min niin tällä ratakäytävällä pääsee mistä tahansa pysäkiltä mille tahansa pysäkille 40 minuutissa. Miltä tahansa pysäkiltä pääsee keskustaan samoin laskemalla korkeintaan 24 minuutissa.

A ja B maksaa suurin piirtein saman verran rakentaa, B luultavasti vähemmän liikennöidä koska se ei vaadi erillistä liityntäliikennettä. Jos joku on sitä mieltä että malli A on parempi niin haluaisin kuulla että millä ihmeen perusteella.

----------


## j-lu

> Viimeaikaisista raitiolinjoista tässä suhteessa lienee mielenkiintoisin Parisin T1. Mikäli saamani luvut ovat oikeat niin sen kuljettama henkilöstömäärä on 100´000 henkilöä vuorokaudessa. Tällöin linja on tietojeni mukaan ruuhka-aikana kapasiteettinsä rajoilla. Helsingin metro kuljettaa arkivuorokaudessa noin kaksikertaisen määrän matkustajia, joiden kulkeminen itse asiassa sijoittuu jonkin verran lyhyemmälle aikavälille. Näin voidaan sanoa aikalailla varmasti, ettei kapasiteetti raitiotiellä riitä koko sen yhteysvälillä. Osalla, jopa isolla osalla riittäisi varmastikkin, mutta silloin alkaa vaakakupissa painaa muut asiat. Tosin se nyt ei tarkoita sitä, että metron jatkaminen esim. itään olisi siltikkään järkevää/tarpeellista, joskaan ei myöskään sitkään etteikö se voisi olla järkevää/tarpeellista.


Vuorokausimäärät ovat epäoleellisia, koska kapasiteetti mitoitetaan huipputunnin mukaan. Pariisissa ajetaan ymmärtääkseni suurimmillaan pariajossa yksiköillä, joiden kapasiteetti on maksimissaan reilut 400 matkustajaa. Se tekee esimerkiksi kahden minuutin vuorovälillä noin 12 tuhatta per tunti. Helsingissä metron kapasiteetti on nykyisin muistaakseni noin 16 tuhatta matkustajaa suuntaansa per tunti. Kevytraiteen teoreettisena maksimina pidetään reilua 20 tuhatta matkustajaa. Onnistuisi siis raitiovaunullakin.

Oleellista on kuitenkin se, että koska raitiotie on huomattavasti halvempaa rakentaa kuin metro, sitä voidaan rakentaan linjakilometreinä helposti parikertainen määrä verrattuna metroon. Yhden linjan sijaan saadaan kaksi ja täten parempi saavutettavuus, eikä liityntäliikennettä. Kokonaismatka-ajat lyhenevät. Esimerkiksi pohjoisesta etelään voitaisiin tulla sekä Manskua että Topeliuksenkatua. Tarvittaessa raiteet voitaisiin kaivaa kerroksen kadun alle, eikä siltikään pyörittäisi vielä lähelläkään metron hintaa, kapasiteetti olisi enemmän kuin riittävä, matka-aikasumma nopeampi kuin metrolla ja ratkaisu siten kokonaisuudessaan paremmin Helsinkin kaupunkirakenteeseen sopiva.




> Epäilemättä, jos sen ymmärsi kuten sinä teit. Tosin, kuten jo sanoin niin sait vastatuksi lähinnä omaan mielikuvaasi, et siihen mitä minä kirjoitin.
> 
> Mistä sait päähäsi että ylipäätään puhuin siitä miten on kaavoitettu?


Kirjoita selvemmin. Selitit rakennusperiaatteiden olevan samat kaikkialla, Aasiasta Suomeen. Eivät ole. Toisekseen joukkoliikenne ei ole mikään erillinen entiteettinsa vaan se on osa kaupunkisuunnittelua. Paitsi ehkä Helsingissä...




> Mutta juna on? Olen aiemminkin ihmetellyt tätä. Nimittäin samat henkilöt jotka puhuvat kovaa ja korkealta junien puolesta huutavat joka väliin metron olevan paha asia ja tarpeeton ja kaikkea sen sellaista. Lopulta kyseessä on kuitnekin käytännössä yksi ja sama väline, joissa painotukset on suunnittelussa vain erilaisia. En oikeastaan ole vielä keksinyt minkäälaista vastausta tähän, enkä usko että valaistusta koen tämän tiimoilta tässäkään kohdin.


Helsingin metro on nykyisellään epästandardi juna.

Metron laajennuksen ongelma on siinä, että se palvelee hyvin suppeaa aluetta pk-seudusta puhumattakaan kaupunkiseudusta, eikä se asia tule koskaan muuttumaan. Siinä kun esimerkiksi lentorataa avaisi suoran yhteyden lentokentälle aina Rovaniemeä myöten, metro tekisi saman Kampille ja Maunulalle. Metroa pitäisi rakentaa vähintään satakuntakilometriä lisää että se palvelisi joten kuten pk-seutua. Se maksaisi ihan järjettömästi siihen nähden, mitä maksaisi kattavampi palveluverkko kevyempää raidetta tai edes siihen nähden, mitä laajennuksia ja uudistuksia rhk:n rata vaatisi, että se kävisi myös Helsingin metrosta. Ts. lähinnä Pisaran, HELI:n Östersundomiin ja kulunvalvonnan uudistamisen.

Kaikkinensa kyse on siitä, että mitä milläkin rahamäärällä saa. Metroa saa paljolla vähän, muita saa vähällä enemmän - joko siksi, että ne ovat halvempia tai siksi, että olemassaolevien rakenteiden vuoksi vähemmän on enemmän. Vrt Töölön metro ja Pisara.




> ...Tämä tosin ei ole metron vika, vaan tilanne on päästetty ihan muista syistä tuon kaltaiseksi. Tosin tätä palstaa lukiessa näyttäisi siltä, että tuollainen on enemmänkin tavoite. Itse olen vähän toisella linjalla.


Samaa mieltä. Kirjoitin joku päivä sitten tuonne toisaalle, että Helsingissä on kaksi metroasemaa, jossa metrosta on jossain määrin osattu ottaa kaavoituksella ja rakentamisella jotain irti: Sörnäinen ja Kamppi. Loput asemat palvelevat joko toreilla ja puistoissä kävijöitä, 4 kerroksisten lamellitalolähiöiden asukkaita tai moottoriväyliä(!) 

Eihän täkäläisen kaupunkisuunnittelun epäkohdat ole sinänsä metron syy, mutta miksi rakentaa lisää metroa, kun vanhastakaan ei ole saatu puoliakaan irti? Mitä jos keskityttäisiin siihen, että nostettaisiin vanhan osan kapasiteetti jonnekin lähemmän kolmeakymmentätuhatta ja rakennettaisiin metroasemien vierustat ja yläpuolet siihen malliiin, että kapasiteetille olisi käyttöä?

Täysin järjetöntä rakentaa kalleinta mahdollista kaupunkijoukkoliikennejärjestelmää ja liikennöidä sitä sitten puoliteholla. Kuten totesin, se ainoastaan kertoo maan vauraudesta. Ei köyhällä maalla olisi tällaiseen typeryyteen varaa.

----------


## teme

> Minä olen ymmärtänyt niin, että Östersundomin metro tai vaihtoehtoinen pikaraitiotie on kompromissi joka saa luvan kelvata aluksi. Lopullinen päämäärä pitää olla että Porvooseen ja sieltä Kotkaan rakennetaan oikea rautatie yhdistämään isommat paikkakunnat Helsinkiin. Se metro tai raitiotie hoitaa sitten paikallisen liikkumistarpeen korkeintaan 25 km päästä Helsingin keskustasta, ei kauempaa.


Niin, se on kompromissi jossa on onnistutty yhdistämään jotenkin sekä ratikan että metron huonot puolet. Valtio ei sitä junarataa halua maksaa, eikä Sipoolla ole varaa edes metroon. Siitä metrostakin saisi jotenkin toimivan niin että suoristaisi ne mutkat ja tekisi sekä sen että pikaratikan, maksaa vähemmän kun se pelkkä mutkametro ja voisi vielä jotenkin toimia Söderkullaan saakka nopeuden puolesta, ehkä jopa Porvooseen nopeammilla junilla jos välillä ei pysähdytä kuin Söderkullassa. Rustasin joskus aiheesta oheisen kuvan, vihreä voi olla bussilinjakin.

Eli ongelma ei ole kompromissit vaan monomania ratkoa kaikki maailman liikenneongelmat yhdellä radalla.

----------


## Knightrider

Paras olisi bussi, tuolle alueelle sopisi paremmin nimittäin. Nykyinen matka-aika bussilla Kamppiin on 30-40 min riippuen ruuhkaisuudesta joten nopein kulkuväline se olisi. Linjasta voisi tehdä BRT-tyyppisen laadukkain sisätilapysäkein, mutta omat kaistat vain keskustassa:
Elielinaukio-Töölönlahdenkatu-BRT-väylä radan vartta. Pisaran valmistuessa linjaus voisi lohkaista kaksi junaraidetta jos mahdollista, tai kulkea nykyistä kevyen liikenteen väylää levennettynä, kuitenkin vain tämä BRT.
Asema 1: Linnunlaulu
Asema 2: Eläintarha
Tästä joko edelleen radan tasolla tai reittiä Vauhtitie-Veturitie, BRT-kaistoineen.
Asema 3: Keski-Pasila (sijoitus jonnekin Tallikadun ja Veturitien välille)
Asema 4: Pasilan asema (Pasilan joukkoliikennesilta, toivottavasti)
Asemapäällikönkadun keskellä
Asema 5: Ratamestarinkatu
Kumpulantie-Jämsänkatu-Teollisuuskatu
Asema 6: Konepaja
Junatie-Itäväylä:
Asema 7: Sörnäinen (nykyisten pysäkkien Junatie ja Tynnyrintekijänkatu väliin, jalkakäytäväyhteys molemmille ja portaat Hämeentielle, kävelytunneli metroon)
Asema 8: Kipparlahti (Kulosaaren ja Herttoniemen väliselle sillalle, kävely nykyiselle Tupasaaren pysäkille 380 m, Kipparlahden pysäkille 200 m)
Asema 9: Herttoniemi (Itäväylän varrella, ei kipua ylös Hertan tasolle kumpaankaan suuntaan ajaessa)
Asema 10: Hirvitie/Konemestarinkatu
Asema 11: Sahaajankatu (edelleen Itäväylällä) Kävely Lanternaan  350 m, Siilitielle 590 m, Roihuvuoren kirkolle/ostarille 650 m
Asema 12: Itäkeskus 1 (vieläkin Itäväylällä) Kävely bussiasemalle 100 m, Iiriksen kupeeseen 195 m, Tallinnanaukiolle 220 m, Hansasillalle 220 m
Asema 13: Itäkeskus 2 (K-Citymarketin ja Stockmannin väliin)
Asema 14: Puotila (M)
Asemat 15-18: Nykyiset kaukovuoropysäkit Karhulantie, Riskutie, Linnanherrantie, Uussillantie, Mellunmäentie
Asema 19: Kehä III (yhteydet Vikkullaan, kehä III:n mahdollisesti tuleviin bussilinjoihin ja satamarataan, jos sille tulee matkustajaliikennettä joskus)
Seuraavien asemien tarkka sijainti riippuu tulevasta rakentamisesta Östersundomin seudulle:
Asema 20: Sotungintie (Östersundomin keskus)
Asema 21: Porvoonväylä (Yhteys busseihin ja liityntäliikenne)
Asema 22: Kartanon puistotie
Asema 23: Karhusaari (Isonpurjeentie)
Asema 24: Sakarinmäen koulu
Asema 25: Puroniitty
Asema 26: Majvikintie
Asema 27: Suokallio
Asema 28: Gumbo

Variaatioita:
VEA2 - Lähtee Salomonkadulle, josta Elielinaukiolle.
VEB - Asemat 3, 4 ja 5 jätetään välistä, tilalle asema Linnanmäen pääportille. Reitti Tivolitie-Kotkankatu-Konepaja
VEC- Asemat 5 ja 6 jätetään välistä, ajetaan 58:n reittiä, jolloin 58 voisi ajaa väliä Pasila-Munkkivuori.
VED-Jätetään välistä asemat 1-13
VEE-Jätetään välistä asemat 1-13, lähtee Itäkeskuksesta, yksi asema Turunlinnantielle, siitä lähtien perusreittiä
VEF-Uusi ramppi Marjaniementieltä Itäväylälle kohti Porvoota, vain busseille. Jätetään välistä asemat 1-11.

Linja korvaisi linjan 93, mahdollisesti myös linjat 58/B, 59, (U) 830,840-870 jos jatketaan Porvooseen, parantaisi yhteyksiä Helsingin keskusrautatieaseman ja Pasilan aseman välisellä alueella, suora nopea yhteys ydinkeskustasta Linnanmäkeen, ja jos Pisara valmistuu, toimisi korvaavana välineenä Pasila-Helsinki C-välillä, olisi nopein vaihtoehto, ei tarvitse pitkiä raiteita, eikä välttämättä omaa varikkoa. Metro ei kuormittuisi niin epätasaisesti kun kaikki eivät olisi menossa Itäkeskukseen vaihtamaan tai suoralla yhteydellä tukkimassa vanhan Helsingin matkustajien tilat, linja olisi helppo aloittaa pienellä kapasiteetilla (vaikkapa 2-akselisilla busseilla). Linja ei olisi kallis, Itäväylälle ei esim. tarvitsisi tehdä mitään muuta kuin pysäkit, linjan keskinopeus välillä Pasila-ÖS olisi 50 km/h.

Tarvitaanko välttämättä uudelle pientaloalueelle kaukana keskustasta hidasta raideyhteyttä?

----------


## Teme444

> Oletetaan että on yksi käytävä, sen keskellä on keskus, ja siitä kumpaankin suuntaan 25 km rataa.
> 
> A) Yksi 100km/h täyseristetty rata jolla on 1250 metrin välein asema. Eli 40 asemaa ja 50 km rataa. Per yksi 1250 metrin asemaväli menee noin 2 min, huippunopeus ei tähän juuri vaikuta. Ajoaika radan päästä keskustaan täten 40 min ja päästä päähän tunti 20 min.
> 
> B) Yksi 140km/h täyseristetty rata jolla on 5 km välein asema. Eli 10 asemaa asemaa ja 50km rataa. Per yksi asemaväli menee 3 minuuttia, ajoaika päättäriltä keskustaan 15 min ja päästä päähän 30 min. Tämän lisäksi on rinnakkainen katurata 500 metrin pysäkinvälillä. Pysäkkejä täten 100. Pysäkinväliin menee noin 1 min, eli tuo hitaampikin rata on ihan käyttökelpoinen vielä noin 10 km matkoilla (20 min). Jos vaihdon ajaksi/vaivaksi oletetaan 5 min niin tällä ratakäytävällä pääsee mistä tahansa pysäkiltä mille tahansa pysäkille 40 minuutissa. Miltä tahansa pysäkiltä pääsee keskustaan samoin laskemalla korkeintaan 24 minuutissa.
> 
> A ja B maksaa suurin piirtein saman verran rakentaa, B luultavasti vähemmän liikennöidä koska se ei vaadi erillistä liityntäliikennettä. Jos joku on sitä mieltä että malli A on parempi niin haluaisin kuulla että millä ihmeen perusteella.


Tuosta rakentamisesta, ihan mielenkiinnon vuoksi. Aiemmassa ketjussa tuosta olikin juttua. Sikäli mikäli ajatellaan tämän radan olevan verrattavissa kehärataan, niin saatanee asialle taustaa aikaan. Silloin kaivelin seuravanlaisia lukuja esiin: Radan kilometri hinta 28M ja aseman hinta 30M. Tämä varmasti on hyvä lähtökohta kun arviomme tuota 140km/h rataa
Tuolla hitaammalla nopeudella rata maksanee saman verran, molemmissa tapaukissa lopullinen summa on pajljon kiinni toteutustavasta, mutta tämä antanee tason. Hitaammat junat jossa asemia on tiheämmin selvittäneen pienemmillä ja vähemmän järeillä asemilla. Tästä voisi saada osviittaa "itämetron jatkeen" pinta-aseman hinnasta joka on 15M. Tästä jonkilainen kompromissi lienee paikallaan, sanotaan 20M zipale.
Ratikkarata voitanee ajoittaa raidejokerin km kustannuksta mukaillen 8,5M/km, johon lisätään aseman hinta á 0,75 M, joka käsittää korokkeet, mahdolliset liikennevalojärjestelmät yms. rakennelmat joita katuradoille joudutaan rakentamaan.

Näin ollen vaihtoehto A
Rata 2800M eli 28 M x 100
asemat 800M eli 20M x 40
Yhteensä: 3,6 mrd 

Vaihtoehto B
Rata 2800 eli 28M x 100
Asemat 300 M eli 30M x 10
Ratikkarata 850M eli 100 x 8,5M
Asemat 150 M eli 0,75M x 200
Yhteensä 4,1 mrd 

----------


## hmikko

> Näin ollen vaihtoehto A


+ liityntäliikenne

+ huonomman palvelun aiheuttamat lipputulomenetykset verrattuna vaihtoehtoon B

----------


## Teme444

> + liityntäliikenne
> 
> + huonomman palvelun aiheuttamat lipputulomenetykset verrattuna vaihtoehtoon B


Mistä ihmeen liityntäliikenteestä puhut? Tuossahan oli mukana ainoastaan rakentamiskulut käytävälle jonka mitat on annettu. Toisessa vaihtoehdossa liityntää ei ole, koska asema väli on sen vertalyhyt. Toisessa puolestaan tätä tarkoitusta varten on raitioliikenne lisänä, koska asemaväli on kävelymatkaa pidempi.

Mikäli tarkoitat käytävän leveyssuuntaista liityntää, niin molemmat vaihtoehdot tarvitsevat sitä yhtälailla.




> Oleellista on kuitenkin se, että koska raitiotie on huomattavasti halvempaa rakentaa kuin metro, sitä voidaan rakentaan linjakilometreinä helposti parikertainen määrä verrattuna metroon.


Hmmm.... Mihin tämä väittämä perustuu? Jos jollekkin liikennevälineelle väsätään oma tuubi, niin tuskimpa sen tuubin kustannukset kovinkaan olellisesti muuttuu sen perusteella mikä väline tuubissa kulkee. Sen sijaan jos väittämä perustuu vaikkapa siihen, että raitiotie voidaan rakentaa käyttämää olemassa olevaa katuverkkoa ja metroa ei, niin tullaan ikään kuin ojasta allikkoon ja huomataan, ettei väline enää sovellu siihen tarkoitukseen mihin toinen soveltuu (toimii toki yhtälailla myös toisinpäin). No toki tarkoitushan tässä tietysti on se jonka perusteella väline on ratkaistava.




> Yhden linjan sijaan saadaan kaksi ja täten parempi saavutettavuus, eikä liityntäliikennettä. Kokonaismatka-ajat lyhenevät.


Kyllä ja ei. Jos otetaan esimerkiksi tuo tuossa ylempänä oleva esimerkki. Jo nyt ajatellaan että meillä on ratikkalinja, joka kulkee 500 metrin pysäkkivälillä 1 min per väli, niin 10 km matka ottaa 20 minuuttia aikaa. Vastaava matka metrolla, jolla asema väli on 1250 metriä ja 2 min per asemaväli ottaa 12 minuuttia. Mikäli tähän otetaan huomioon mahdollinen pidentynyt kävely, niin havaitaan, että tuolla matkalla ollaan aikalailla tasoissa.

Toisaalta jos tuota verrataan Helsingin tämän hetkiseen metroon, niin ajatellaan että liityntäliikenne nykyiselle metroasemalla omalla kohdalla bussissa tekee sen 4 minuuttia, vaihtoikkuna 2 minuuttia. Tuo metroaseman matka olisi lienee sama ajallisesti ratikallakin. Bussi päätyy itikseen ja ratikka lienee samaa nopeusluokkaa ko. välillä jos sellainen olisi. Metro pesee sen noin 6 minuutilla vaihdon kanssa 4 minuutilla, olettaen bussin pysyvän aikataulussa, joka ruuhka-aikaan on lähinnä teoriaa. Ratikalla todennäköisemmin onnistuu. Tästä keskustaan menisi ylläolevan kaavan perusteella karkeasti ratikalta 20 minuuttia ja metrolta 8-12 minuuttia. Edelleen erot kasvavat jos se määränpää olisikin vaikkapa Otaniemen, Tapiolan tai Leppävaaran tasalla. Tosin mikätahansa muutos tuohon olisi parannus nykytilanteeseen, ainakin ennen länsimetron valmistumista.

Ratikkavaihtoehto siis jos ei aivan tuplaa matka-aikoja, niin pidentää niitä merkittävästi silloin kun puhutaan pidemmistä yhteysväleistä jo ihan Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa. Toisaalta lyhyille matkoille ratikka on erittäin tervetullut parannus, paitsi laadullisesti, niin myös kapasiteetillisesti.

Voidaan toki myös ajatella, että keskusta-alueen läpi tuo ratikka ajaisi kuten metro nyt, jolloin me tarvitaan rinnasteinen ratikkajärjestelmä pinnalle.




> Kirjoita selvemmin. Selitit rakennusperiaatteiden olevan samat kaikkialla, Aasiasta Suomeen. Eivät ole. Toisekseen joukkoliikenne ei ole mikään erillinen entiteettinsa vaan se on osa kaupunkisuunnittelua. Paitsi ehkä Helsingissä...


Kyllä ne periaatteet joiden mukaan noita suunnitellaan ja sitten toteutetaan näyttävät toimivan käytännössä samoin siellä missä todella rakennetaan toimivaa joukkoliikenne infraa. Siis ihan kokonaisuutena. Helsingissä tosin näin ei tehdä, ei olla koskaan tehty ja epäilen ettei tulla koskaan tekemäänkään. Välineet joita noiden asioiden toteuttamiseen käytetään muuntuntuvat ja vaihtuvat mutta toteutusperiaatteet pysyy. Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu pitäisi kulkea tosiaan samoin askelin kaupunkisuunnittelun kanssa. Todellisuudessa suurimmat joukkoliikenne hankkeet toteutetaan aina valmiiseen kaupunkiympäristöön. Syitä on monia. Aasiassa yleisesti siksi ettei mitään joukkoliikenteeksi kuvailtavaa käytännössä ole aiemmin ollut, Aameriikassa syyt on enemmenkin siinä, että auton on kuviteltu ratkaisevan kaikki liikkumisen ongelmat ilman että se itse muodostuu ongelmaksi. Euroopassa on puolestaan rakennettu ikään kuin linja kerrallaan. Suomessa tapellaa erikseen joka metristä ja joka välineestä. Aasian malli on toki kallis, mutta siellä on sentään asiaan havahduttu. Suomen malli lienee se huonoin.




> Helsingin metro on nykyisellään epästandardi juna.


Onko Standardijunaa olemassa sitten? Yhtä hyvällä omalla tunnolla voisi sanoa, että Suomalaiset rautatiet on epästandardeja junia kaikki.




> Metron laajennuksen ongelma on siinä, että se palvelee hyvin suppeaa aluetta pk-seudusta puhumattakaan kaupunkiseudusta, eikä se asia tule koskaan muuttumaan.


Etenkin jos mitään ei rakenneta. Sikäli olet oikeassa, että metroa ollaan, sikäli kun itälaajennuksesta puhut, laajentamassa väärästä päästä ja väärään suuntaan.




> Metroa pitäisi rakentaa vähintään satakuntakilometriä lisää että se palvelisi joten kuten pk-seutua.


Höpsis. Sikäli mikäli se tehtäisiin oikealla tavalla.




> Kaikkinensa kyse on siitä, että mitä milläkin rahamäärällä saa. Metroa saa paljolla vähän, muita saa vähällä enemmän - joko siksi, että ne ovat halvempia tai siksi, että olemassaolevien rakenteiden vuoksi vähemmän on enemmän. Vrt Töölön metro ja Pisara.


Töölön metro sekään ei itsessään ole ihan fikuimmasta päästä oleva hanke, muttei sitä kyllä ole pisarakaan. Osana isompaa kokonaisuutta voisi toimia molemmat, tosin mihin kokonaisuuteen pisara liittyisi on jänyt minulle arvoitukseksi.




> Eihän täkäläisen kaupunkisuunnittelun epäkohdat ole sinänsä metron syy, mutta miksi rakentaa lisää metroa, kun vanhastakaan ei ole saatu puoliakaan irti? Mitä jos keskityttäisiin siihen, että nostettaisiin vanhan osan kapasiteetti jonnekin lähemmän kolmeakymmentätuhatta ja rakennettaisiin metroasemien vierustat ja yläpuolet siihen malliiin, että kapasiteetille olisi käyttöä?


Joka olisi sinällään ihan järkevää ei siinä mitään. Tosin miksi tuolloin ylipäätään rakentaa oikeastaan mitään uutta? Joskus muistan nähneeni lappuja joiden mukaan olemassa olevien asuinaleuiden tiivistämisella olisi kaupunkiin mahdollsita rakentaa n. 250´000 asukkalle asunnot sekä vastaavalle määrälle ihmisiä työpaikat toimisto ja liiketiloina.

----------


## melfstro

> Ei ole mitään järkeä hajauttaa ydyskuntarakenntta rakentamalla pala kaupunkikeskustan näköistä aluetta keskelle metsää ja kauas kaikesta ilman mitään tiiviin rakentamisen hyötyjä eli kaupunkikeskustan toimintojen läheisyyttä. Yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumista tulee välttää eikä edistää. Edes metron rakentaminen ei ole mikään syy yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamiseen, vaikka tämä kyllä näyttää siltä, että on.
> Antero


Enemmän pientalojen rakentaminen hajauttaa yhdyskuntarakennetta, kuin jos tehdään myös tiivistä asutusta, joka myös riittäisi elättämään niitä lähiön omia, kävelyetäisyydellä sijaitsevia palveluita ja toimintoja.




> Metro on puutarhakaupunkiin yksinkertaisesti väärä liikenneratkaisu, koska se on kallis ja suosii autoilua. Kuten on nähty siellä, missä metro jo on ja suunnitelmasta metrosta Östersundomiin.


Millä suunnalla mahtaakaan olla suurin joukkoliikennekäyttäjien osuus? No yllätys yllätys Itäväylän suunnalla.

----------


## teme

> Ratikkarata voitanee ajoittaa raidejokerin km kustannuksta mukaillen 8,5M/km, johon lisätään aseman hinta á 0,75 M, joka käsittää korokkeet, mahdolliset liikennevalojärjestelmät yms. rakennelmat joita katuradoille joudutaan rakentamaan.


Pysäkin hinta kyllä sisältyy tuohon 8,5, ja se itseasiassa sisältää jo tunneleita, tms.




> Näin ollen vaihtoehto A
> Rata 2800M eli 28 M x 100


Pelkän metroradan, siis ilman asemia, hinnaksi on Östikassa arvioitu muistaakseni noin 60M/km, mutta mennään nyt tällä kun ei se vertailuun vaikuta, ja saa varmaan tuohon hintaan rataa. Lasketko muuten ihan tarkoituksella 100km eli yksisuuntaista rataa, tuo kyllä korjaa tuon km-hinnan 60, mutta ei Kehärata noin paljon maksa.




> asemat 800M eli 20M x 40
> Yhteensä: 3,6 mrd 
> 
> Vaihtoehto B
> Rata 2800 eli 28M x 100
> Asemat 300 M eli 30M x 10
> Ratikkarata 850M eli 100 x 8,5M


Ei kun 425, eli 50x8,5.




> Asemat 150 M eli 0,75M x 200


Eiku nolla.




> Yhteensä 4,1 mrd 


Eiku 3,5. 

Nuo muut kustannukset voi itseasiassa vertaillessa unohtaa, kysymys on siitä saako 3 aseman hinnalla 5 km pikaratikkaa? Jos asemat maksaa 20M kpl, niin tuo tuo pikaratikka saa maksaa 12M/km, ja toisaalta jos pikaratikka maksaa 8M/km niin samanhintaiset asemat saa maksaa 13M kpl.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:35 ----------




> Paras olisi bussi, tuolle alueelle sopisi paremmin nimittäin.


Ajallisesti ihan mahdollinen vaihtoehto, mutta kapasiteetti/kustannukset tulee vastaan. Ratikalla taisi olla vertailussa 2,5 min vuorovälillä ruuhkassa 40 metrisiä vaunuja Itikseen saakka, onko tuo nyt sitten noin 4000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Metrolla oli rappareissa alueella neljännes vähemmän matkustajia, eli varmaan sitten 3000.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten sanoin, niin kyse on puhtaasta mielikuvasta ilman, että siinä on välttämättä lainkaan faktaa mukana. En oikeastaan tiedä mistä tuo mielikuva täsmälleen ottaen syntyy, mutta luulen että se on aikanaan syntynyt mm. lausahduksesta jonka mukaan vaihdoton suora yhteys on on nopeampi aina kun vaihdollinen yhteys, joka osoitettiin tuolloin useammankin postaajan toimesta virheelliseksi, mutta väittämä silti pysyi.


Oletko eri mieltä siitä, että vaihto pidentää matka-aikaa? Olen ymmärtänyt, että moitit Östersundomin ratikkaa siitä, että vaihto Itäkeskuksessa pidentää matka-aikaa.




> Helsingin kantakaupunkialueella tuo maakäytön tehokkuus on käytännössä koko ajan sitä luokkaa, että metro on järkiperäinen ratkaisu.


Jos tässä lauseessa tarkoitat metrolla HKL:n metroa, niin väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Kokemuksesta tiedetään, että se alue, jolla metro keskustassa toimii, on ollut rakennettuna jo kymmeniä vuosia ennen metron tuloa ja joukkoliikenteen kysyntä on ollut ennen metroa suurempi kuin nykyään. Mannerheimintien suunta on yhtä lailla tiivistä korttelikaupunkia kuin Hämeentien suunta, ja se toimii edelleen ilman metroa. Lähes miljardin metrorakentamisella ei saavuteta käytännössä mitään, joten metro ei todellakaan ole järkiperäinen ratkaisu.




> En ole varma mitä kaikkea tuo automatisointi tuo tullessaan, mutta siinä yhteydessä voidaan hyvinkin siirtyä jonkinverran kevyempää kalustoon.


Junista poistetaan kuljettajat, asemia lyhennetään niin, että nykyisten 6-vaunuisten junien sijasta voidaan ajaa enää 4-vaunuisia junia. Yhden vaunun pituus ja leveys pysyvät ennallaan, joten ei tule olemaan mahdollista tehdä jyrkempiä kaarteita. Kuljettajien sijasta tarvitaan valvomohenkilökuntaa ja laituriovet. Koko touhu maksaa nykyisen radan osalta ilmeisesti luokkaa 200 miljoona asemien saneerauksineen laituriovien vuoksi. Ylläpitokustannukset pysyvät toivottavasti ennallaan. Merkittävin muutos on, että metron kapasiteetti alenee 33 %.




> Ollaan täten tavallaa uuden sukupolven joukkoliikenne suunnittelussa siellä päin. Sikäli siellä ratkaisut ovat hyvinkin kiinnostavia kun historiallisia rajoitteita ei ole, eikä oikein toimivaa joukkoliikennettäkään. On päästy täten monessakin suhteessa puhtaalta päydältä liikkeelle siellä.


Valota hieman, mitä hyvää sieltä olisi tuotavissa tänne.




> Jokainen järkevä osannee lukea, että puhuin suunnitteluperiaatteista joida suunnittelussa sitten rakentamisessa noudatetaan. Niiden pohjalta nousee sitten sopivat ratkaisut kuhunkin kohteeseen.


Miten nyt määrittelet suunnitteluperiaatteet? Kun puhutaan luonnonlaeista, ne on tietenkin kaikkialla samat. Kun puhutaan luonnonlakien soveltamisen periaatteista, ne eivät enää ole samat. Tässä kaksi suunitteluperiaatetta (yhdyskuntarakenne): autokaupunki tai joukkoliikennekaupunki. Ovat koko lailla eri asia.

Tai toiset kaksi suunnitteluperiaatetta (joukkoliikenne): liityntäliikenne tai suorat yhteydet. Täysin eri asiat.

Helsinki on suunnitellut 1960-luvulta alkaen autokaupunkia, jonka joukkoliikenne perustuu liityntäliikenteeseen. Östersundomista tehtiin kaksi suunnitelmaa, kumpikin eri suunnitteluperiaatteella: metro liityntäliikenteellä ja ratikka suorilla yhteyksillä.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Pelkän metroradan, siis ilman asemia, hinnaksi on Östikassa arvioitu muistaakseni noin 60M/km, mutta mennään nyt tällä kun ei se vertailuun vaikuta, ja saa varmaan tuohon hintaan rataa. Lasketko muuten ihan tarkoituksella 100km eli yksisuuntaista rataa, tuo kyllä korjaa tuon km-hinnan 60, mutta ei Kehärata noin paljon maksa.


Östikan metron hinta-arvaus on noin 65M/km sisältäen asemat. Siihen verrattuna nuo Teme444:n kilometrihintaluvut vaikuttavat ihan realistisilta raskasraiteen osalta. Mutta kilometrimäärät olivat sitten tuplatut, ja jokerin hinnassa tosiaan on pysäkit mukana.

Laskelma kokonaisuudessaan korjatuin luvuin:

Vaihtoehto A
Rata 1400M eli 28 M x 50
asemat 800M eli 20M x 40
Yhteensä: 2,2 mrd 

Vaihtoehto B
Rata 1400 eli 28M x 50
Asemat 300 M eli 30M x 10
Ratikkarata 425M eli 50 x 8,5M
Yhteensä 2,125 mrd  

Aika lailla sama hinta, ero mahtuu virhemarginaaliin, joka on suuri tällä abstraktiotasolla.

Tässä nyt nopeamman radan asemat oletetaan kalliimmiksi, mikä toki tuntuu intuitiivisesti järkevältä, mutta ei ole mitenkään itsestäänselvästi totta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ajallisesti ihan mahdollinen vaihtoehto, mutta kapasiteetti/kustannukset tulee vastaan. Ratikalla taisi olla vertailussa 2,5 min vuorovälillä ruuhkassa 40 metrisiä vaunuja Itikseen saakka, onko tuo nyt sitten noin 4000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Metrolla oli rappareissa alueella neljännes vähemmän matkustajia, eli varmaan sitten 3000.


Ja montako asukasta oli tuolle omakotitaloalueelle kaavailtu? BRT olisi oiva vaihtoehto myös portaittain kaluston lisäämiseen, kun noin suuren alueen valmistumiseen menee kauan aikaa. Aluksi 12-akselisia busseja 15 min, sitten 10 min, sitten 5 min välein. Sitten siirretään autot Jokeri-linjalle, joka tässä vaiheessa kaipaa jo uutta kalustoa, ajetaan bussit siellä loppuun. Tilalle kaksinivelet, joita ajettaisiin ensin 8 minuutin välein ja jos vielä näyttää kapasiteetti loppuvan, niin 4 minuutin välein. Kun kaksinivelet ovat tiensä päässä, on alue jo valmis ja siihen mennessä ollaan laskettu, kannattaako raitiovaunu edes rakentaa.

Mites sitten yöllä? Jätetään bussit varikolle? Ei, kalliit kaksinivelet tulevat silloinkin hyötykäyttöön - linja kulkisi aina 2:30 asti - korvaten Rautatientorin lukemattomat idän yölinjat - liityntälinjat voisivat kulkea vaikka näin:
79-89 - normaalia reittiään
90 ja 96- Pohjois-vuosaaresta asemalle 18 (Mellunmäentie) - lisää matka-aikaa vain 2,5 min
91-95 ja 97-98 - normaalia reittiään
Näin säästettäisiin kuluissa samalla, ainoastaan linjasta 94A sekä Vantaan Mellunmäkeen päättyvistä linjoista ei pääsisi vaihdotta tähän bussimetroon.

----------


## teme

Olisikohan niitä asukkaita ollut joku vajaa 40  000, ratikan maankäytöllä muistaakseni vähän enemmän. En nyt pysty tarkistamaan. Ei tuo talojen korkeudesta ole kiinni, ei sillä ole oikeastaan mitään merkitystä ennen kuin mennään todella suuriin väestötiheyksiin, esim. jos kerrosalaa on 50m2 per asukas keskimäärin kahdessa kerroksessa, niin 25m2 rakennuksen pohjapinta-alaa per asukas. Jos asukkaita on 10 000/km2 niin 75% maapinnasta voidaan käyttää johonkin muuhun kuin rakennuksiin.

----------


## melfstro

> Östersundomista tehtiin kaksi suunnitelmaa, kumpikin eri suunnitteluperiaatteella: metro liityntäliikenteellä ja ratikka suorilla yhteyksillä.
> Antero


Väärin; tehtiin metro ratikkaliityntäliikenteellä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:49 ----------




> Merkittävin muutos on, että metron kapasiteetti alenee 33 %.
> Antero


Eihän alene, koska uudet asetinlaitteet mahdollistavat tiheämmän vuorovälin. Oltiin automaatista mitä mieltä tahansa niin nykyiset asetinlaitteet olisivat joka tapauksessa olleet tiensä päässä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Väärin; tehtiin metro ratikkaliityntäliikenteellä.


Osaisitko antaa viitettä, että mitä suunnittelmaa sinä luet? Se on ilmeisesti eri kuin se, joka minulla on käsissäni.

Itämetron esiselvityksessä mainitaan raitiovaunu kahteen kertaan. Kerran esipuheessa, jossa kerrotaan kyse olevan eri vaihtoehtojen vertailusta, ja toisen kerran sivulla 20 alustavien vaihtoehtojen vertailussa, jossa itäväylän suuntainen metroratkaisu hylättiin: "Itäväylään tukeutuva
ratkaisumalli sopiikin paremmin pikaraitiotielle."

Liityntäliikenteestä sen sijaan sanotaan kappaleessa 3.3, Liityntäliikenne (s25)




> Perusperiaatteiltaan kummankin vaihtoeh-
> don liityntälinjastorakenne on hyvin saman-
> kaltainen. Molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa päälii-
> tyntäasemia ovat Östersundom ja Länsisalmi.
> Östersundomin asemalla tulisi varautua termi-
> naaliin, joka pystyy palvelemaan liityntälinjo-
> jen lisäksi tarvittaessa Porvoon suunnan yh-
> teyksiä. Käytännössä tämä merkitsee 23
> lähtölaituria, kahta tulolaituria ja pikapysäköin-
> ...


On melko ilmeistä, että tuossa puhutaan busseista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän alene, koska uudet asetinlaitteet mahdollistavat tiheämmän vuorovälin. Oltiin automaatista mitä mieltä tahansa niin nykyiset asetinlaitteet olisivat joka tapauksessa olleet tiensä päässä.


Kyllä se vaan alenee. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kapasiteetti on minimivuoroväli x pysäkin/aseman koko. 4 vaunua on 33 % vähemmän kuin 6 vaunua. Vaunumäärä ei vaikuta vuoroväliin, joten sillä ei ole tässä mitään merkitystä.

Kirjoitat, että uudet asetinlaitteet mahdollistavat tiheämmän vuorovälin. Tiheämmän kuin mikä? Nykyinen 4 minuutin vuoroväli? Muuten hyvä, mutta nykyinenkin kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tiheämmän vuorovälin – kuin käytössä oleva 4 minuuttia. Nykyinen tekninen vuoroväli on 2,5 min. Se oli käytössä elokuusta lokakuun loppuun vuonna 2002. Sitä ennen, metroliikenteen alkamisesta lähtien oli käytössä 3 minuutin vuoroväli.

Kuljettajatonta metroa on markkinoitu sillä, että se liikennöi 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka muka on mahdollista vain kuljettajattomana. Tämä on harhaanjohtavaa viestintää, jolla on johdettu harhaan sekä sinua että hankintapäätöksen siunanneita valtuutettuja. Nykyinen kulunvalvonta pystyy samaan, ja vanha ”tolppatekniikka” ja kuljettajat ovat ajaneet 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä Pariisissa jo 1950-luvulta lähtien. Eli on yksinkertaisesti valehtelua sanoa, että 4 minuuttia lyhyempään vuoroväliin tarvitaan automaattimetro.

Jos pohditaan vuoroväliä ja nykyistä ja uutta kulunvalvontaa, ei voi edes sanoa, mikä on uuden kulunvalvonnan teknien vuoroväli. Koska jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla itse kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ei rajoita vuoroväliä, kun toimintaperiaate on erilainen kuin opastintolppiin perustuvassa kulunvalvonnassa. Minimivuoroväli riippuu junien nopeudesta ja pysäkkiajasta. Junien nopeus määrittelee, miten lähellä toisiaan junat voivat olla ja pysäkkiaika sen, kuinka usein pysäkiltä voi lähteä ja saapua juna.

Käytännön arvo lyhimmälle vuorovälille on kuljettajan ohjaamalle metrolle 1,5 min ja kuljettajattomalle Euroopassa 2 min. Aasiassa matkustajat ovat kurinalaisempia kuin Euroopassa, ja tietojeni mukaan 1,5 min onnistuu siellä myös automaatilla ilman kuljettajaa. Eli kun hälytysääni ja -valo alkavat, aasialaiset eivät enää yritä ovien väliin ja juna pääsee liikkeelle aikataulun mukaan. Junien huippunopeus asemien välillä on tällöin enintään 60–70 km/h.

Voit kohentaa tietojasi automaattimetrosta täällä.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Kirjoitat, että uudet asetinlaitteet mahdollistavat tiheämmän vuorovälin. Tiheämmän kuin mikä? Nykyinen 4 minuutin vuoroväli? Muuten hyvä, mutta nykyinenkin kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tiheämmän vuorovälin  kuin käytössä oleva 4 minuuttia. Nykyinen tekninen vuoroväli on 2,5 min. Se oli käytössä elokuusta lokakuun loppuun vuonna 2002. Sitä ennen, metroliikenteen alkamisesta lähtien oli käytössä 3 minuutin vuoroväli.


Kuten hyvin tiedetään tuo 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli ei käytännössä toiminut ja siitä luovuttiinkin muutaman kuukauden kokeilun jälkeen. Mutta ehkä sitä ei vaan haluta muistella. Minä kyllä muistan lukuisia kertoja siellä punaisen opastimen takana istuneena. Ennen kokeilua käytetyllä kolmen minuutin vuorovälilläkin liikenne usein tökki Ruoholahteen saavuttaessa.




> Kuljettajatonta metroa on markkinoitu sillä, että se liikennöi 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka muka on mahdollista vain kuljettajattomana. Tämä on harhaanjohtavaa viestintää, jolla on johdettu harhaan sekä sinua että hankintapäätöksen siunanneita valtuutettuja. Nykyinen kulunvalvonta pystyy samaan, ja vanha tolppatekniikka ja kuljettajat ovat ajaneet 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä Pariisissa jo 1950-luvulta lähtien. Eli on yksinkertaisesti valehtelua sanoa, että 4 minuuttia lyhyempään vuoroväliin tarvitaan automaattimetro.


Enhän minä väittänytkään että siihen automaattia tarvittaisi. Itseasiassa jopa rivien välissä kyseenalaistin sen tarpeellisuutta. 
Mutta fakta on että Helsingin metron nykyiset asetinlaitteet ja opastinvälit eivät oikein tue alle 4 minuutin vuoroväliä. Ja nämä asetinlaitteet alkavat olla käyttöikänsä päässä siten että varaosia on heikosti saatavilla ja järjestelmää ei enää voida laajentaa, jolloin väistämättä edessä on uusiminen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:01 ----------




> Osaisitko antaa viitettä, että mitä suunnittelmaa sinä luet? Se on ilmeisesti eri kuin se, joka minulla on käsissäni.


Sitä suunnitelmaa, jonka mukaan ratikka syöttäisi matkustajat metroon Itäkeskuksessa. Tosin se metron osuus avattiin jo vuonna 1982. "Suoraa yhteyttä" tuisi mahdollisesti vain Jokerin suuntaan. Okootkin että vain 35% matkoista suuntautuisi keskustaan, niin vielä vähäisempi osuus suuntautunee nimenomaan Jokerin varteen. Jokeri menee mm. Espooseen, jonne kuulemma olisi menossa vain 3% liitosalueen matkustajista. Toisaalta metrolla pääsee keskustan kautta yhdellä vaihdolla melko moneen paikkaan, vaikkapa Rovaniemelle.

----------


## hylje

Jokerin nykymatkoista Itäkeskus-Tapiola välin osuus on jotain 2%. Vielä vähemmän kuin mitä metrolle ennustetaan. Jokeri on silti kaupungin ylivoimaisesti suosituin bussilinja, vaikka vain 2% sen matkustajista kulkee koko matkan.

Jokerin tyypillinen matka on hyvinkin lyhyt, ja Jokeri on suosittu koska se pinoaa näitä lyhyitä matkatarpeita yhdeksi melko tasaisesti kuormitetuksi linjaksi. Östersundomista Jokerille jatkava olisi esimerkiksi Viikkiin tai pisimmillään Pitäjänmäkeen matkalla. Tai vaikka Pääradan varren lähijuniin Oulunkylässä esimerkiksi Käpylään, Malmille tai Tikkurilaan. Tai koko muualle seudulle vaihtamalla säteittäisbussiin, joko keskustaan tai maaseudulle päin. Metrolla ei kannata vaihtaa säteittäisbussiin, koska keskustassa ne ovat järkyttävän hitaita. Jokeria käyttämällä säästyy heti 10min, jopa puoli tuntia, ja järkevä matkan pituus kattaa siten suuremman osan kaupunkia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta fakta on että Helsingin metron nykyiset asetinlaitteet ja opastinvälit eivät oikein tue alle 4 minuutin vuoroväliä. Ja nämä asetinlaitteet alkavat olla käyttöikänsä päässä siten että varaosia on heikosti saatavilla ja järjestelmää ei enää voida laajentaa, jolloin väistämättä edessä on uusiminen.


Näin on. Hinta pelkälle kulunvalvonnan uusimiselle taisi olla 15 miljoonaa euroa, jos muistan oikein. Hinnalla saisi uusitin kuljettajallisen kulunvalvonnan vaikkapa 2,5 min vuorovälillä.

Automatisoinnissa puhutaan kolminumeroisista summista.

----------


## late-

> Ei tässä mitään uutta ole ja aiemminkin joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on liikenne-ennusteen tulos.


Ettei tässä nyt vain ole haksahdettu monesta mainostamaasi matkojen ja nousujen eroon? Mallista kun sattumoisin saadaan matkoja.

Parhaalla pikaratikalla on Helsingin vanhan rajan paikkeilla matkustajia aamuhuipputunnissa 4500/1700 (länteen/itään). Parhaalla ratikalla on samassa kohtaa 3465/1511. Ratikka saa toki matkustajia myös Itäväylän varresta, mutta näillä ei ole vaikutusta itse liitosalueen kulkumuoto-osuuksiin. Eikö silloin tunnukin hiukan oudolta, että suuremmalla matkustajamäärällä tulisi pienempi kulkumuoto-osuus?




> Paremmin kattavassa ratikassa 35 % matkustaa Helsingin keskustan suuntaan ja joutuu vaihtamaan Itiksessä. Metron kanssa enemmän kuin 47 % joutuu vaihtamaan bussista metroon jo Östersundomissa.


Raportista ei voi suoraan tulkita, että vain 35 % vaihtaisi. Siitä voi tulkita, että vain 35 % on matkalla Helsingin niemelle, joka on varsin pieni alue. Metroon vaihtaminen on nopein reitti suurimpaan osaan muuta kantakaupunkia, suureen osaan Itä-Helsinkiä ja myös osaan muuta Helsinkiä. Jotain osviittaa antaa se, että Itäkeskukseen asti ratikalla aamuhuipputunnissa tulevista 71 % vaihtaa metroon (sivu 67). 

Metron esiselvityksen sivulla 43 olevan taulukon mukaan liitosalueen matkustajista 36 % on vaihtajia. Tämä siis liikennemallin mukaan. Östersundomin asemalla vaihtajien osuus on 50 %, koska sinne ohjataan eniten liityntäliikennettä.

En ota tässä nyt kantaa vaihtoehtojen paremmuuteen tai kustannustehokkuuteen. Minulla on kuitenkin sellainen käsitys, että mallitarkastelun perusteella metrolla on hieman suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Raportit vain esittävät asian huonosti. Erikseen pitää arvioida mitä tästä kannattaa tai ei kannata maksaa ja minkälaista yhdyskuntarakennetta tavoitellaan.

Itämetron esiselvityksestä en muuten ole löytänyt asemien ylläpitokustannuksia lainkaan. Näillä on varsin suuri vaikutus metron vuosittaisiin käyttökustannuksiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itämetron esiselvityksestä en muuten ole löytänyt asemien ylläpitokustannuksia lainkaan. Näillä on varsin suuri vaikutus metron vuosittaisiin käyttökustannuksiin.


Kappas.

Nykymetrossa asemien ylläpito on suurin piirtein yhtä kallista kuin koko liikennöintikustannus, eli metron vuosittaiset kulut voidaankin sitten tuplata. Sillä lailla.

----------


## melfstro

> Raportista ei voi suoraan tulkita, että vain 35 % vaihtaisi. Siitä voi tulkita, että vain 35 % on matkalla Helsingin niemelle, joka on varsin pieni alue. Metroon vaihtaminen on nopein reitti suurimpaan osaan muuta kantakaupunkia, suureen osaan Itä-Helsinkiä ja myös osaan muuta Helsinkiä. Jotain osviittaa antaa se, että Itäkeskukseen asti ratikalla aamuhuipputunnissa tulevista 71 % vaihtaa metroon (sivu 67). 
> 
> En ota tässä nyt kantaa vaihtoehtojen paremmuuteen tai kustannustehokkuuteen. Minulla on kuitenkin sellainen käsitys, että mallitarkastelun perusteella metrolla on hieman suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Raportit vain esittävät asian huonosti. Erikseen pitää arvioida mitä tästä kannattaa tai ei kannata maksaa ja minkälaista yhdyskuntarakennetta tavoitellaan.


Nuo luvut rupeavatkin jo vaikuttamaan ihan realistisilta, kun metrolla tosiaan kannatta mennä moneen muuhun paikkaankin kuin Helsingin niemelle. Ja jos ratikasta joka tapauksessa vaihdetaan metroon on melko yhdentekevää vaikka metrovaihtoehdossa joutuisikin menemään liityntäliikenteellä asemalle. Kokonaismatka-aika todennäköisesti jopa lyhenee kun päästään aiemmin metron kyytiin ja liityntäbussi keskimäärin tuo ratikkaa lähemmäs kotiovea.




> Itämetron esiselvityksestä en muuten ole löytänyt asemien ylläpitokustannuksia lainkaan. Näillä on varsin suuri vaikutus metron vuosittaisiin käyttökustannuksiin.


Toisaalta ratikassa lienee itse radan ylläpitokustannukset suuremmat kun pituutta tulee enmmän. Ja metroasemiakin voisi tosiaan toteuttaa nykystandardia kevyemmin. Otetaan vaikka esimerkkiä Oslosta, jossa läheskään joka asemalla ei ole lippuhallia, liukuportaita tai edes hissejä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:41 ----------




> Kyllä se vaan alenee. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kapasiteetti on minimivuoroväli x pysäkin/aseman koko. 4 vaunua on 33 % vähemmän kuin 6 vaunua. Vaunumäärä ei vaikuta vuoroväliin, joten sillä ei ole tässä mitään merkitystä.


Aika erikoinen laskutapa. Vuoroväliähän joutuu tihentämään vaunumäärän vähenemisen takia, joten ne nimenomaan liittyvät tosiinsa. Helsingin raitioteillä käsittääkseni on tavoitteena vuorovälin kasvattaminen kaluston kokoa suurentamalla. 
Itse käsittäisin kapasiteetillä esim. matkustajapaikkojen määrää tunnissa. Mitoittavat tekijät ovat kaluston koko (vaunumäärä junaa kohti) ja vuoroväli.
Nykymetrolla käytännössä 3 minuuttia on minimi (saattaa olla Kalasataman käyttöönoton myötä sekin liian tiuha). Kolme vaunuparia 3 min välein tekee 60 vaunuparia tunnissa. Oletetaan että uusi asetinlaite mahdollistaa 2 minutiin vuorovälin (olkoonkin että 90 sekuntia on valmistajan ilmoittama minimi). Kaksi vaunuparia 2 min välein tekee niin ikään 60 vaunuparia tunnissa. Metron kapasiteetti ei suinkaan alene 33%, vaan pysyy ennallaan. 
Asemien koolla ei tässä ole mitään merkitystä, sillä ne ovat jokatapauksessa riittävän tilavat. Itseasiassa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä asemilla vietetään keskimäärin vähemmän aikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ettei tässä nyt vain ole haksahdettu monesta mainostamaasi matkojen ja nousujen eroon? Mallista kun sattumoisin saadaan matkoja.


Miksi KSV töiden tilaajana ja ohjaajana ei tiedä tätä asiaa tai jos epäilee, että tässä on virhe, ei ole tarkistanut?

Kun itse raporttienkin saaminen kesti puoli vuotta, ei liene kohtuullista edellyttää, että vielä pitäisi hankkia raporttien tausta-aineistotkin. Huolimatta niistä, pidän kulkumuoto-osuuden eroja ratikan hyväksi loogisina. Selitys on siinä, että käytännössä kaikki joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat kävelyetäisyydellä ratikasta, metroversiossa suuri osa on liityntäliikenteen varassa tai joukkoliikenteen palvelualueen ulkopuolella. EMME ei ota huomioon etäisyyttä pysäkistä/asemasta, vaan olettaa koko alueen väestölle saman kulkutavan valintatodennäköisyyden. Mutta toisaalta, tilastollinen lähtötieto sisältää etäisyysfunktion vaikutuksen alueen matkatuotokseen.




> Raportista ei voi suoraan tulkita, että vain 35 % vaihtaisi. Siitä voi tulkita, että vain 35 % on matkalla Helsingin niemelle, joka on varsin pieni alue. Metroon vaihtaminen on nopein reitti suurimpaan osaan muuta kantakaupunkia, suureen osaan Itä-Helsinkiä ja myös osaan muuta Helsinkiä. Jotain osviittaa antaa se, että Itäkeskukseen asti ratikalla aamuhuipputunnissa tulevista 71 % vaihtaa metroon (sivu 67).


Olet periaatteessa oikeassa. Teen tämän tulkinnan siitä, että Ö-sundomissa ratikkaan nousevat Helsingin keskustaan menijät joutuvat vaihtamaan vasta Itäkeskuksessa. Muita vaihtajia ovat vain ne, jotka vaihtavat jollain ratikan pysäkillä bussiin tai junaan. Tämä olettamani pitää paikkansa, jos 71 % itäkeskukseen saapuvista on noin 35 % ratikkaan nousevista. Mutta tätä ei saa raportista selville.

Olennaisin asia on, että metroa ei tee vaihdottomaksi se, etteivät kantakaupunkiin suuntaavat vaihda Itäkeskuksessa. Metron ja ratikan ero on siinä, missä vaihdot tapahtuvat. Metrolla enimmäkseen Ö-sundomissa liityntäbussin ja metron välillä ja ratikalla enimmäkseen Itäkeskuksessa ratikan ja metron välillä. Metro pysyy liityntäliikennejärjestelmänä, ratikka tarjoaa palvelua ilman liityntäliikennettä.




> Toisaalta ratikassa lienee itse radan ylläpitokustannukset suuremmat kun pituutta tulee enmmän. Ja metroasemiakin voisi tosiaan toteuttaa nykystandardia kevyemmin. Otetaan vaikka esimerkkiä Oslosta, jossa läheskään joka asemalla ei ole lippuhallia, liukuportaita tai edes hissejä.


Metron ylläpitokuluista suurin osa johtuu asemista, joita on valaistava, lämmitettävä ja joilla pyörivät liukuportaat ja hissit. Sitten tulevat sillat, jotka rakennetaan puoliksi uudestaan aina 25 vuoden välein. Maastossa rata on ihan sama, onko se metrolle vai ratikalle. Ratikalla ei ole eritasoisia asemia, vaan pysäkit, joilla ei ole laajoja lämmitettäviä tiloja, hissejä ja liukuportaita. Hissejä ja koneportaita ei voi jättää edes karvalakkimetron asemilta pois, vai aiotko kiertää kaikki normit ja suositukset ja tehdä metrosta esteellisenä mahdottoman lastenvaunuille ja invalideille?




> Aika erikoinen laskutapa.


No niinhän sinulla on. Mutta vaikka petät itseäsi, matematiikka ja fysiikka eivät siitä muutu.

Jos metrolla ajetaan 2 minuutin vuorovälillä 4-vaunuisia junia, se on 30 x 4 = 120 vaunua tunnissa. Jos ajetaan 2 minuutin välein 6-vaunuisia junia, se on 30 x 6 = 180 vaunua tunnissa. Siis 4 vaunun asemilla kapasiteetti on 120 vaunua ja 6-vaunun asemilla 180 vaunua. 4-vaunuisilla asemilla kapasiteetti siis on 33 % pienempi kuin 6 vaunun pituisilla asemilla. Eli metron kapasiteetti laskee 33 %, kun 6-vaunuiset asemat lyhennetään 4-vaunuisiksi.

Ja sama ilmiö on voimassa, oli vuoroväli sitten mikä hyvänsä. Jos vuoroväli on 1,5 minuuttua, kertoimen 30 sijasta molemmissa kapasiteetin kaavoissa on kertoimena 40 ja tuloksien suhde on tietenkin sama. Siis 160 on 33 % vähemmän kuin 240.

Selitin jo aiemmin tolppavälin ja jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan eron. Se, pystytäänkö metroa ajamaan 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä nykyisellä tolppavälillä ei johdu siitä, että kyse on tolppaväliin perustuvasta kulunvalvonnasta, vaan siitä, toimivatko myös muut tapahtumat sen 2,5 minuutin mukaan.

Olen itse nähnyt, että rataa voidaan ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, joten en sitä epäile. Itse asiassa minulla on mielikuva, että tekninen tolppaväli on 2 minuutin mukaan, mihin viittaavat myös havaintoni, mutta tästä en ole varma. Vaan miksi ei olisi, kun melkein kaikkien asemien välinen ajoaika on alle 2 minuuttia. Asiahan on tarkistettavissa, jos on käytettävissä metrin tarkkuudella tolppien sijainnit.

Minulla ei valitettavasti ole omakohtaista kokemusta vuodelta 2002 kun metroa ajettiin 2,5 minuutilla, kun minun työmatkani suuntautuivat silloin Pitäjänmäkeen. Perhepiirissä kokemusta on, eikä toiminnasta ole valittamista. Mutta muiden valitusta olen kuullut, ja saanut sen käsityksen, että ongelma oli junien suunnan ja raiteen vaihtaminen 2,5 minuutin tahtiin. Tähän asiaan taas ei vaikuta mitään se, millä vuorovälillä linjaraidetta voi ajaa. Jos suunnanvaihto ei onnistu 2,5 minuutissa, niin ei sitä 2,5 minuuttia sitten onnistu ajamaan jatkuvallakaan kulunvalvonnalla. Sama koskee pysäkkiaikoja. Jos ne venyvät liian pitkiksi, niin ei siihenkään jatkuva kulunvalvonta auta.

Näin on tilanne Kööpenhaminassa. Kuljettajatonta automaattimetroa yritettiin ajaa 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, mutta siitä ei tullut mitään pitkien pysäkkiaikojen vuoksi. 2 minuutin vuorovälillä systeemi nyt pyörii, vaikka onkin jatkuva kulunvalvonta.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oletetaan että uusi asetinlaite mahdollistaa 2 minutiin vuorovälin (olkoonkin että 90 sekuntia on valmistajan ilmoittama minimi). Kaksi vaunuparia 2 min välein tekee niin ikään 60 vaunuparia tunnissa. Metron kapasiteetti ei suinkaan alene 33%, vaan pysyy ennallaan. 
> Asemien koolla ei tässä ole mitään merkitystä, sillä ne ovat jokatapauksessa riittävän tilavat. Itseasiassa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä asemilla vietetään keskimäärin vähemmän aikaa.


Minähän en näistä Helsingin metron kotkotuksista ymmärrä yhtään mitään, mutta sanon kyllä, että uusi kulunvalvonta varmasti mahdollistaa saman vuorovälin (olkoon sitten vaikka 2 min) sekä 4 vaunun junille että 6 vaunun junille. Jos/kun Espoossa päätetään, että tehdään lyhyet asemat, niin sitten tuo rajoittaa junan pituuden pysyvästi 4 vaunuun. Voi olla että metron toteutunut paikkatarjonta pysyy samana, mutta teknisesti ottaen päätös lyhyistä asemista rajoittaa kapasiteettia siitä, mitä se on ollut pitkillä junilla. Eli metron kapasiteetti laskee. On ihan eri juttu, jos se kapasiteetti oli vajaassa käytössä tähän asti, oli vajaakäytön syy sitten mikä hyvänsä.

----------


## dietreut

> Kuten hyvin tiedetään tuo 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli ei käytännössä toiminut ja siitä luovuttiinkin muutaman kuukauden kokeilun jälkeen. Mutta ehkä sitä ei vaan haluta muistella. Minä kyllä muistan lukuisia kertoja siellä punaisen opastimen takana istuneena. Ennen kokeilua käytetyllä kolmen minuutin vuorovälilläkin liikenne usein tökki Ruoholahteen saavuttaessa.


Mikäli yhtään ymmärrän mistään tämä ei kuitenkaan johdu kuljettajallisesta metrosta tai nykyisestä kulunvalvontajärjestelmästä vaan siitä, että suojastusväli ei vapautunut suunnitellussa ajassa ts. juna seisoi asemalla liian pitkään (lue "suunniteltua pidempään"). Tähänhän kulunvalvonnan uusiminen tai automatisointi ei auta oikeastaan mitenkään. Jos juna viipyy asemalla liian pitkään, seuraava(t) juna(t) joutuvat odottamaan, mikäli vuoroväli lähestyy teoreettista minimiä.

----------


## teme

Mulla ei ole sitä rapparia nyt käsillä, mutta muistaakseni ratikan osuus on suurempi "alueelta lähtevistä moottoriajoneuvomaktoista" tai jotain sellaista, enkä minä nyt oikein ymmärrä miten nousut vs. matkat vaikuttaa tähän, ei se ratikkaverkko juuri sisäisiä vaihtoja tuota, oikeastaan ainoa jonka keksin on että Talosaaresta tulevista jokunen vaihtaisi itään menevään ratikkaan ja toisinpäin. Tuskin näitä matkustajia nyt niin paljon on.

Itse järkeilin sen ratikan suuremman osuuden näin:
Ajoaika pysäkiltä tai metron asemilta Itikseen on suurinpiirtein sama, ratikka on ehkä minuutin pari hitaampi, mutta tämä riippuu lähtöpisteestä. Sanotaan metro -2 min keskimäärin.
Vuoroväli on kuitenkin ratikalla parempi (2,5 / 5 min haaroilla) kuin metrolla (4). Sanotaan metro +1 min.
Iso ero tulee siitä että ratikalla asukkaat asuu alle 300 metrin, metrolla yli 700 metrin päästä asemasta. Metro +4-5 min, ja jos kävelyä painotetaan vaikka 1,5 kertoimella, joka sekin on minusta alakanttiin, niin tuo on +6-8 min.
Eli metro on Itikseen 4 - 6 min hitaampi matka-ajoissa. Vaihdon kesto odotuksineen Itiksessä (2 min vuoroväli) on noin 2-3 min, eli ilman vaihtosakkoa ratikka näyttää nopeammalta keskustaankin. Jos käytetään vaihtosakkoa nousuvastuksena niin tilanne muuttu vähän suoran metron eduksi, mutta jos sitä käytetään niin sitten olisi kyllä perustelua painottaa kävelyaikojen jolloin taas ratikka näyttää yhtä nopealta keskustaan.

Ja jos metroon joutuu Kaukoidässä menemään bussilla niin ratikka pesee sen mennen tullen, koska se vaihto tulee joka tapauksessa.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä että kävelymatkojen haittaa ei voi yliarvioida. Ihmiset ihan oikeasti ei kävele  kilometrin matkoja mielellään ja se näkyy osuuksissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 6:50 ----------

Summaten: Itikseen sakka ratikka on yksinkertaisesti nopeampi ja parempi. Keskustaan saakka laskin joskus että ovelta ovelle matka-aika vaikkapa Stockalle keskustaan, joka on minusta hyvä keskimääräinen osoite, on jotain 45+ minuuttia sekä suoralla metrolla että ratikalla Itiksessä vaihtaen. Mikä on surkea esitys.

Sitä keskustan matka-aikaa ei yksinkertaisesti saa kohtuulliseksi (n. 30 min ovelta ovelle) kuin joko niin että sieltä on (a) joku erillinen nopea yhteys malliin juna joka pienentää ajoaikaa, tai (b) ratikka jatkaa pysähtymättä Itiksestä suoraan Itäväylää Hakaniemeen mikä lyhentää matka-aikaa, tai (c) ehkä niin että ratikalle on erillinen oikorata Porvoonväylä-Lahdentie linjaa. Se että tätä ehdotetaan ratkottavaksi malliin MARA niin että hankitaan nopeammat metrojunat on naurettavaa, kun ei sillä ole tuolla asemavälillä juuri mitään merkitystä. Teoriassa voidaan tietenkin myös oikometro, mutta tämä on taloudellisesti mahdoton ajatus.

Tai sitten voidaan vain hyytyä siihen että se Ösundom nyt vaan on kaukana, eli sieltä ei pääse keskustaan ja edelleen vaikka Espoon suuntaan nopeasti.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos/kun Espoossa päätetään, että tehdään lyhyet asemat, niin sitten tuo rajoittaa junan pituuden pysyvästi 4 vaunuun.


Siis päätöshän on jo tehty ja tunneleita ollaan paraikaa louhimassa lyhyiden asemien suunnitelman mukaan.

Nykyiset asemat voisi tietysti silti jättää pitkiksi ja rakentaa mahdollisiin idän jatko-osiin myös pitkät asemat ja säilyttää Kamppi pitkien junien kääntöpaikkana. Tällöin linjat olisivat esim. Kamppi-Ösundom pitkille junille ja Matinkylä-Vuosaari lyhyille, mutta Ösundomista/Mellunkylästä ei pääsisi Espooseen ilman vaihtoa. Nykyisessä lyhytjunasuunnitelmassa linjoista toisen pääteasemaksi on kai kaavailtu Tapiolaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Siis päätöshän on jo tehty ja tunneleita ollaan paraikaa louhimassa lyhyiden asemien suunnitelman mukaan.
> 
> Nykyiset asemat voisi tietysti silti jättää pitkiksi ja rakentaa mahdollisiin idän jatko-osiin myös pitkät asemat ja säilyttää Kamppi pitkien junien kääntöpaikkana. Tällöin linjat olisivat esim. Kamppi-Ösundom pitkille junille ja Matinkylä-Vuosaari lyhyille, mutta Ösundomista/Mellunkylästä ei pääsisi Espooseen ilman vaihtoa. Nykyisessä lyhytjunasuunnitelmassa linjoista toisen pääteasemaksi on kai kaavailtu Tapiolaa.


Espoolle on jo luvattu että kaikki junat jatkavat Espooseen - tällöin tämä, muuten hyvä idea ei onnistu. En sitten tiedä kuinka tärkeä tuo lupaus on, tuskin sen rikkominen mitään muuttaisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis päätöshän on jo tehty ja tunneleita ollaan paraikaa louhimassa lyhyiden asemien suunnitelman mukaan.


"Jos/kun" edellä viittasi siihen, että puhuin yleisellä, abstraktilla tasolla. Päättelyn logiikan kannalta ei ole väliä onko päätös jo tehty vai aiotaanko se tehdä tulevaisuudessa.

Olen myös ymmärtänyt, että päätös on jo tehty, mutta kun en viitsi ruveta kaivamaan lähteistä onko vai eikö (varsinkin ettei keskustelun tarvitsisi kääntyä analyysiin kuka on päättänyt, mitä, koska ja millä valtuuksilla), niin sitten kirjoitin noin. Onhan tuo vähän helppoheikkimäistä tosin.  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> (varsinkin ettei keskustelun tarvitsisi kääntyä analyysiin kuka on päättänyt, mitä, koska ja millä valtuuksilla)


Täälläkö muka keskustelu harhautuisi... ei voi olla...

Nyt rakennettavat lyhyet asemat kyllä joka tapauksessa tekevät pitkien junien liikennöinnistä jos nyt ei mahdotonta niin epäkäytännöllistä kuitenkin. Kamppi ei ole Länsimetron valmistuttua kapasiteetin käytön kannalta kovin järkevä pääteasema ja tuo heittämäni linjasto vaikeuttaisi järjestelmän hahmotettavuutta matkustajan kannalta, kun kaikki junat eivät menisikään Espooseen. Samaten huippukuorman jakautuminen juniin voisi olla ongelmallista tilanteessa, jossa joka toinen juna on pitkä ja joka toinen lyhyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ylen aikaisen uutisen mukaan presidentti Halonen kannattaa metron jatkamista itään. Suurella oranssilla voittokulkijalla on nyt maan ylimmän johdon tuki takanaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Ylen aikaisen uutisen mukaan presidentti Halonen kannattaa metron jatkamista itään. Suurella oranssilla voittokulkijalla on nyt maan ylimmän johdon tuki takanaan.


Jutussa oli kyllä ensin mainittu rata Porvooseen ja sitten kannatusta metrolle. En usko, että Halonen panisi pahakseen rautatie + pikaratikka -yhdistelmääkään, ellei hänellä satu olla joku erityissuhde metrokonttoriin (en tunne hänen valtuustouraansa ollenkaan).

----------


## Kaid

> Nykyiset asemat voisi tietysti silti jättää pitkiksi ja rakentaa mahdollisiin idän jatko-osiin myös pitkät asemat ja säilyttää Kamppi pitkien junien kääntöpaikkana. Tällöin linjat olisivat esim. Kamppi-Ösundom pitkille junille ja Matinkylä-Vuosaari lyhyille, mutta Ösundomista/Mellunkylästä ei pääsisi Espooseen ilman vaihtoa. Nykyisessä lyhytjunasuunnitelmassa linjoista toisen pääteasemaksi on kai kaavailtu Tapiolaa.


Nykyisistä asemista Kulosaarta ollaan par'aikaa lyhentämässä neljän vaunun mittaiseksi ja sama kohtalo näyttäisi tulevan muutossuunnitelmien perusteella myös Siilitielle. Tokihan tämä mahdollistaisi edelleen kuuden vaunun junat, jotka eivät pysähdy näillä asemilla...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sitä keskustan matka-aikaa ei yksinkertaisesti saa kohtuulliseksi (n. 30 min ovelta ovelle) kuin joko niin että sieltä on (a) joku erillinen nopea yhteys malliin juna joka pienentää ajoaikaa, tai (b)...


Tulee mieleen melko epäortodoksinen ehdotus: miten olisi pikavuorot bussilla suoraan Porvoon motaria keskustaan. Vaikkapa 20 minuutin vuorovälillä. Jos voidaan lähteä siitä, että aivan ydinkeskustaan suuntautuu matkoista vain 35%, ehkä liikenne saataisiin hoidettua kohtuullisella bussimäärällä, kun pidetään huoli siitä, että sillä bussilla ei muualle pääse.

Sen jo tajuan, että ongelmaton ei tämä vaihtoehto ole, mutta ei tule mieleen mitään muutakaan nopeaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä tuskin tähän hätään saataisiin.

Kaikkinensa, ajatus siitä, että pikaraitiotievaihtoehto on haihattelua, on tavallaan totta, sillä tutkittu vaihtoehto on tosiaankin siltä osin rampa, että yhteys keskustaan jää heikoksi. Ja syynä tietysti on vain tehtävänanto, jossa vaihdollinen yhteys keskustaan oli valmiiksi annettu. Joten suunnitelmaa sellaisenaan ei välttämättä kannata toteuttaa, vaan jos pikaraitiotiemalli otetaan lähtökohdaksi, keskustayhteys pitäisi vielä erikseen miettiä. Lupaavaa on, että vaihtoehto pärjäsi näin hyvin rampautettunakin. Kannattanee siis kehittää eteenpäin, vaikka keskustayhteyden ratkaiseminen onkin vähintään haastavaa. Ehkä tosiaan raiteet Itäväylän varteen pikaosuutena ja jatko vaikka Pokeri-ratana Pasilaan? Jos vaihto tapahtuisi Kalasatamassa, matka-ajasta saataisiin kait leikatuksi joku viisiminuuttinen? En jaksa nyt laskea, saa vapaasti tehdä mun puolesta, mutta toki lasken itsekin joskus paremmalla ajalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehkä tosiaan raiteet Itäväylän varteen pikaosuutena ja jatko vaikka Pokeri-ratana Pasilaan?


Jos kerran Pasila on "keskustaa", miksi turhaan mennä metroradan viertä, kun voi myös mennä Viikin kautta Pasilaan tai Viiraa keskustaan.

----------


## melfstro

> Selitys on siinä, että käytännössä kaikki joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat kävelyetäisyydellä ratikasta, metroversiossa suuri osa on liityntäliikenteen varassa tai joukkoliikenteen palvelualueen ulkopuolella.
> 
> Olennaisin asia on, että metroa ei tee vaihdottomaksi se, etteivät kantakaupunkiin suuntaavat vaihda Itäkeskuksessa. Metron ja ratikan ero on siinä, missä vaihdot tapahtuvat. Metrolla enimmäkseen Ö-sundomissa liityntäbussin ja metron välillä ja ratikalla enimmäkseen Itäkeskuksessa ratikan ja metron välillä. Metro pysyy liityntäliikennejärjestelmänä, ratikka tarjoaa palvelua ilman liityntäliikennettä.


Heh. No kai sen noinkin voi nähdä kun se ratikka on itse liityntäliikenne. Loppujen lopuksihan ratikkapysäkkejä ei kovin montaa edes tulisi ja metrovaihtoehdossa maankäyttö olisi hieman tiiviimpää, joten on liioittelua sanoa että "ratikalle kaikki kävelee" ja metrolla tullaan liitynnällä. Mutta jos metrolle ei voi kävellä koska se on metro niin minkäs teet. 




> Tämä olettamani pitää paikkansa, jos 71 % itäkeskukseen saapuvista on noin 35 % ratikkaan nousevista.


Tätä lukiessa herää kysymys että mihin mystiseen aukkoon katoaa 36% ?




> Hissejä ja koneportaita ei voi jättää edes karvalakkimetron asemilta pois, vai aiotko kiertää kaikki normit ja suositukset ja tehdä metrosta esteellisenä mahdottoman lastenvaunuille ja invalideille?


Mainitsin esimerkkinä Oslon metron, jossa läheskään joka asemalla ei hissejä tai koneportaita. Silti ne eivät ole esteellisiä. Myös jopa monelta Liikenneviraston rautatieasemalta puuttuvat hissit ja koneportaat. Silti ne voivat olla esteettömiä.




> Mutta muiden valitusta olen kuullut, ja saanut sen käsityksen, että ongelma oli junien suunnan ja raiteen vaihtaminen 2,5 minuutin tahtiin.


Ei se ihan noin mennyt. Junan suuntahan kääntyy tarvittaessa jopa sekunneissa. Automaatilla vielä helpommin, vaikka toki ilmankin onnistuu. Itseasiassa kokeilun aikana joka toinen juna jäi Kamppiin, jolloin (yhdellä) kuljettajalla oli viisi minuuttia aikaa kääntää juna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Heh. No kai sen noinkin voi nähdä kun se ratikka on itse liityntäliikenne. Loppujen lopuksihan ratikkapysäkkejä ei kovin montaa edes tulisi ja metrovaihtoehdossa maankäyttö olisi hieman tiiviimpää, joten on liioittelua sanoa että "ratikalle kaikki kävelee" ja metrolla tullaan liitynnällä. Mutta jos metrolle ei voi kävellä koska se on metro niin minkäs teet.


Esittämälläsi näppäryydellä metro lieneekin vain liityntäliikennettä Helsingin raitiovaunuihin. Itä-Helsingin bussilinjat ovat sitten liityntäliikenteen liityntäliikennettä.

Se, onko joukkoliikenne saavutettavissa kävellen vai ei riippuu siitä, miten pitkä on kävelymatka. On aivan selvä, että jos ratikkaratkaisussa asukkaista 59 % on 400 metrin etäisyydellä ja metroratkaisussa 53 % 700 metrin etäisyydellä pysäkistä, niin enemmän joukkoliikenteeseen kävelijöitä on siinä ratkaisussa, jossa asukkaat ovat lyhyemmän kävelymatkan päässä. Ja kun edelleen on sanottu, että 39 % motorisoidun liikenteen käyttäjistä käyttää ratikkaa, niin nämä käyttäjäthän kertyvät jo tuolta 400 metrin etäisyydeltä, koska sillä etäisyydellä asuu suurempi osa asukkaista kuin mikä on ratikan käyttäjien osuus.

Metrolle tullaan liitynnällä, koska sille on liian pitkä matka kävellä. Ei se johdu siitä, että metro on metro vaan siitä, että sen kalliita asemia tehdään vähän jolloin suuri osa asutuksesta jää kauas asemista.




> Tätä lukiessa herää kysymys että mihin mystiseen aukkoon katoaa 36% ?


Se mystinen aukko on siinä, etteivät kaikki ratikkaan nousseet olekaan menossa metroon eikä Itäkeskukseen. Koko ymmärtämisen lähtökohtahan on uskoa se, etteivät kaikki seudun ja tulevan Östersundomin asukkaat todellakaan ole matkalla metroon ja Helsingin keskustaan. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelua hallinnut metroajattelu ei tätä asiaa kykene tajuamaan, ja siksi kehätiet ovat Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöidyt tiet. Yksikeskustainen Helsingin seutu kuoli jo suunnilleen silloin, kun yksikeskustaista kaupunkirakennetta tukevasta metrosta tehtiin päätös. Eli kaupunkirakenteen kehityksen näkökulmasta metro oli vanhentunut jo kauan ennen kuin se kuljetti ensimmäistäkään matkustajaa.




> Mainitsin esimerkkinä Oslon metron, jossa läheskään joka asemalla ei hissejä tai koneportaita. Silti ne eivät ole esteellisiä. Myös jopa monelta Liikenneviraston rautatieasemalta puuttuvat hissit ja koneportaat. Silti ne voivat olla esteettömiä.


Ehdotatko siis laituripolkuja eli jalankulkua metron raiteiden yli, tasoristeyksiä muun liikenteen kanssa vaiko parin sadan metrin ramppeja, joiden kautta lastenvaunujen ja pyörätuolien käyttäjät kulkevat metron laitureille?




> Ei se ihan noin mennyt. Junan suuntahan kääntyy tarvittaessa jopa sekunneissa. Automaatilla vielä helpommin, vaikka toki ilmankin onnistuu. Itseasiassa kokeilun aikana joka toinen juna jäi Kamppiin, jolloin (yhdellä) kuljettajalla oli viisi minuuttia aikaa kääntää juna.


Kun tunnut olevan hyvin perillä siitä, miksi 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli ei toiminut, niin jospa sitten kertoisit sen varsinaisen syyn. Tiedätkö muuten, että tällä hetkellä jokaisen junan kääntöaika Ruoholahdessa on 8 minuuttia, kun nyt ajetaan 4 minuutin vuoroväliä, ja kaikki junat ajavat Ruoholahteen. Arvaat varmaan, mikä on joka junan kääntöaika, jos ajettaisiin 2,5 min. vuoroväliä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tulee mieleen melko epäortodoksinen ehdotus: miten olisi pikavuorot bussilla suoraan Porvoon motaria keskustaan. Vaikkapa 20 minuutin vuorovälillä. Jos voidaan lähteä siitä, että aivan ydinkeskustaan suuntautuu matkoista vain 35%, ehkä liikenne saataisiin hoidettua kohtuullisella bussimäärällä, kun pidetään huoli siitä, että sillä bussilla ei muualle pääse.
> 
> Sen jo tajuan, että ongelmaton ei tämä vaihtoehto ole, mutta ei tule mieleen mitään muutakaan nopeaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä tuskin tähän hätään saataisiin.


En tiedä oliko sulla juuri tämä ongelma mielessä, mutta mitäs sitten kun Porvoonväylä ruuhkautuu?




> Jos kerran Pasila on "keskustaa", miksi turhaan mennä metroradan viertä, kun voi myös mennä Viikin kautta Pasilaan tai Viiraa keskustaan.


Viiran kautta keskustaan tulee liian hidas, paitsi jos ajetaan suoraan Ösundom - Viikki pysähtymättä.


Jotenkin minusta tuntuu että ihmiset eivät oikein tajua kuinka kaukana se Ösundom oikeasti on. Etäisyys suoraa tielinjaa on noin 20km Landbon tasolle. Riittävän nopea keskustayhteys edellyttäisi noin 45-50km/h keskinopeutta, riippuen siitä kuinka kauan Ösundomin päässä menee päästä junan kyytiin. Metron rajoissa, mutta kun se ei ole suora. Ylipäänsä mikään juna, on se sitten merkkiä ratikka, metro tai lähijuna ei voi pysähtyä pariakymmentä kertaa välillä Ösundom-Keskusta ja olla samaan aikaan riittävän nopea.

----------


## melfstro

> Ehdotatko siis laituripolkuja eli jalankulkua metron raiteiden yli, tasoristeyksiä muun liikenteen kanssa vaiko parin sadan metrin ramppeja, joiden kautta lastenvaunujen ja pyörätuolien käyttäjät kulkevat metron laitureille?


http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Aas...bane_09-02.jpg
Ei nuo rampit nyt mahdottoman jyrkiltä näytä. Siltakin on huomattavasti kevyemmin toteutettu kuin täällä on tapana. Kannattaa myös käydä paikan päällä.




> Kun tunnut olevan hyvin perillä siitä, miksi 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli ei toiminut, niin jospa sitten kertoisit sen varsinaisen syyn.


Ehkä suojastusvälien pituuksilla oli merkitystä. Tästähän tosin jo oli puhe.




> Tiedätkö muuten, että tällä hetkellä jokaisen junan kääntöaika Ruoholahdessa on 8 minuuttia, kun nyt ajetaan 4 minuutin vuoroväliä, ja kaikki junat ajavat Ruoholahteen. Arvaat varmaan, mikä on joka junan kääntöaika, jos ajettaisiin 2,5 min. vuoroväliä.


Mielenkiintoista, enpä ole moista 8 minuutin kääntöaikaa huomannut. Eikä se ei edes pidä paikkansa. 
Vuoroaikataulu paljastaa esimerkiksi että Ruoholahteen saavutaan raiteelle 2 klo 8:05, käydään kääntöraiteella ja seuraava lähtö on Ruoholahden raiteelta 1 klo 8:09. 
Kuljettajan kannalta kääntöaika toki on se 8 minuuttia, sillä kääntöraiteella on edellisen vuoron kuljettaja ottamassa junan vastaan ja klo 8:05 saapuneen vuoron kuljettaja taas ottaa klo 8:13 lähtevän vuoron. Mutta se ei liity suoraan junan kääntöaikaan ja kääntöraiteella on aikataulun mukaan yksi vuoro kerrallaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esittämälläsi näppäryydellä metro lieneekin vain liityntäliikennettä Helsingin raitiovaunuihin. Itä-Helsingin bussilinjat ovat sitten liityntäliikenteen liityntäliikennettä.


Kun kerran ratikalla Itäkeskukseen asti tulevista 71% vaihtaisi metroon, niin kyllä se silloin käytännössä olisi metron liityntäliikennettä. Näppituntumalta voi sanoa, että Östersundomissa kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista olisi sen verran asutusta, että metrovaihtoehdossa vaihtojen tarve olisi vähäisempi kuin ratikkavaihtoehdossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun kerran ratikalla Itäkeskukseen asti tulevista 71% vaihtaisi metroon, niin kyllä se silloin käytännössä olisi metron liityntäliikennettä.


Antero voisi itse asiassa täsmentää, tarkoittiko "Itäkeskukseen saapuvat" Itäkeskukseen asti tulevia vai Itäkeskuksessa pois jääviä. Molemmat tulkinnat ovat mahdollisia, ja joka toinen ratikkahan jatkaa Jokerille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Molemmat tulkinnat ovat mahdollisia, ja joka toinen ratikkahan jatkaa Jokerille.


Lainaus raportista:



> Vaihtoehdossa UNIFIED Itäkeskukseen saapuvista (tai Itäkeskuksesta
> lähtevistä) Östersundomin pikaraitiotien käyttäjistä
> 71 % vaihtaa metroon (aht). 16 % Östersundomin pikaraitiotien
> käyttäjistä jatkaa Itäkeskuksesta Raide-Jokerilla länteen tai
> tulee Itäkeskukseen Raide-Jokerilla lännestä (aht).


Kun kerran Raide-Jokerille jatkavien matkustajien osuus on erikseen mainittu, niin luonnollinen tulkinta on silloin, että tuo tarkoittaa Itäkeskukseen asti tulevia.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Näppituntumalta voi sanoa, että Östersundomissa kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista olisi sen verran asutusta, että metrovaihtoehdossa vaihtojen tarve olisi vähäisempi kuin ratikkavaihtoehdossa.


Niin ja kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella asuvatkaan eivät joudu vaihtamaan, koska menevät autolla. Noin vähän kärjistäen.

Vaihtoja tekevien osuuksien vertailussa ei itse asiassa ole mieltä, kun eri vaihtoehdoissa puhutaan selvästi eri kokoisista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääristä. Pitäisi siis puhua vaihtajien määristä suoraan lukumääränä, kuten myös ilman vaihtoa joukkoliikenteellä matkustavien määristä.

Julkaistut raportit eivät vaan taida ihan riittää tälläiseen tarkasteluun? Tai ainakaan en jaksa yrittää kaivaa niistä riittävän täsmällisiä numeroita.

EMME-ennusteestahan kai periaatteessa saisi laskettua seuraavat lukumäärätPelkkä ratikkamatka Ittikseen tai sen itäpuolelleRatikka itikseen + metroRatikka itikseen + JokeriRatikka Itikseen + joku bussi itiksestä

ja vastaavastiPelkkä metromatka Itikseen tai sen itäpuolellePelkkä metromatka itiksen länsipuolelleMetro Itikseen + JokeriMetro Itikseen + joku bussi sieltäLiityntäbussi + metromatka Itikseen tai sen itäpuolelleLiityntäbussi + metromatka itiksen länsipuolelleLiityntäbussi + metro Itikseen + JokeriLiitynt'bussi + metro Itikseen + joku bussi sieltä

Tuossa on jo vähän enemmänkin lukuja kuin vain tähän tarvitsisi, mutta tarkemmat lukumäärät auttaisivat hahmottamaan asioiden prioriteetteja, ja vastaisivat joihinkin muihin täällä esitettyihin kysymyksiin.

Niin, ei kellään sattuisi olemaan pääsyä siihen EMME-mallinnukseen?

_Edit: niin siis toki kaikki nuo matkat pitää ajatella molempina suuntina, eikä vain lähtöinä Östersundomista_

----------


## Knightrider

> Kun kerran ratikalla Itäkeskukseen asti tulevista 71% vaihtaisi metroon, niin kyllä se silloin käytännössä olisi metron liityntäliikennettä. Näppituntumalta voi sanoa, että Östersundomissa kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista olisi sen verran asutusta, että metrovaihtoehdossa vaihtojen tarve olisi vähäisempi kuin ratikkavaihtoehdossa.


Kyllä minäkin sen liityntäliikenteeksi laskisin, mutta missä luku siitä kuinka moni valitsisi raitiovaunun alun perin? Onko mitään järkeä kulkea vaihdollisella yhteydellä kun se on hitaampi? Itäväylälle ei kannata rakentaa yhtään raidetta lisää kun bussilla pääsee Kampista ÖS:ään 30 minuutissa ja jos keskustassa olisi bussikaistat, matka taittuisi 20 minuutissa. Jos pikaraitiovaunu rakennettaisiin keskustaan, meillä olisi kolme päällekkäistä järjestelmää Itäväylällä, vertailukohteena Kamppi-Östersundom:
*A*
Pikaratikka (ei voida poistaa koska rakennettiin juuri)(Bussi+)Metro, matka-aika nykyisellään 35-40 min (ei voida poistaa koska muutoin tarvittaisiin uusi yhteys Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen, ja se on metro, ei sitä voi muutenkaan poistaa)Bussi, matka-aika 30 min (Ei voida poistaa sillä n. 70% matkustajista matkustaa Helsingin ulkopuolelle, on nopein ja U-linjojen suunnittelu ei kuulu HSL:le)
Jos taas rakennettaisiin pikaratikka Itäkeskukseen, tilanne ei muuttuisi miksikään
*B*
Pikaratikka ÖS-Itäväylä-Itäkeskus(-Metro) 40 minU-linjan bussi+Metro 35 min (ruuhka-aikana 34 min)U-linjan bussi 30 min (ruuhka-aikana 35 min)
Vaihtoehdossa B plussana olisi vaihdoton Jokeri ja vähemmät kustannukset mutta vieläkään ei ole loogista rakentaa pitkää väylää raitiovaunulle.

Tämä ratkaisu ei poistaisi liityntäliikennettä mutta poistaisi ainakin päällekkäisyydet:
*C*
Metroa jatketaan 1 asemaväli Länsisalmeen.Liityntäratikka 93 lähtisi asemalta, samasta tasosta kuin metro, jatkaa aluetta eteenpäin Sakarinmäkeen ja sieltä Landbohon.Liityntäbussi 91K ajaisi nykyistä reittiään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä ratkaisu ei poistaisi liityntäliikennettä mutta poistaisi ainakin päällekkäisyydet:
> *C*
> Metroa jatketaan 1 asemaväli Länsisalmeen.Liityntäratikka 93 lähtisi asemalta, samasta tasosta kuin metro, jatkaa aluetta eteenpäin Sakarinmäkeen ja sieltä Landbohon.Liityntäbussi 91K ajaisi nykyistä reittiään.


Muuten varmaan järkeenkäypä, mutta kannattaako muutaman pysäkkinvälin takia rakentaa raitiotietä joka ei ole kytkökisssä mihinkään muuhun verkkoon?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:21 ----------




> Niin ja kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolella asuvatkaan eivät joudu vaihtamaan, koska menevät autolla. Noin vähän kärjistäen.


Voivat mun puolesta mennä autolla, mutta jos on tarjolla metroasema lähistöllöä niin he jättävät autonsa sinne ja menevät metrolla loppumatkan, jos ovat kantakaupungille menossa. Niin toimitaan rautateidenkin varsilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Muuten varmaan järkeenkäypä, mutta kannattaako muutaman pysäkkinvälin takia rakentaa raitiotietä joka ei ole kytkökisssä mihinkään muuhun verkkoon?





> Ajallisesti ihan mahdollinen vaihtoehto, mutta kapasiteetti/kustannukset tulee vastaan. Ratikalla taisi olla vertailussa 2,5 min vuorovälillä ruuhkassa 40 metrisiä vaunuja Itikseen saakka, onko tuo nyt sitten noin 4000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Metrolla oli rappareissa alueella neljännes vähemmän matkustajia, eli varmaan sitten 3000.


Temen mukaan Östersundom ei tule toimeen ilman raitiovaunuja, ja kuulostaisi kyllä tyhmältä ajaa 18-metrisiä busseja 1 min. tai 25-metrisiä 1.5-2 min vuorovälein. En tiedä kuinka paljon todellisuudessa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä voisi tulla, mutta mielestäni täällä voisi aloittaa johdinautokokeilukin - sähkö tuulivoimasta niin ei voida puhua päästöjen siirtymisestä taivaalle (alueen reunoilla olisi hyvin tilaa tuulivoimaloille), toki raitiovaunukin voi olla tuuliajolla  :Smile:  mutta onko raiteet välttämättömyys Östersundomille?

----------


## kouvo

> mutta onko raiteet välttämättömyys Östersundomille?


Varsin aiheellinen kysymys. Missä oli bussivaihtoehto kun vertailuja tehtiin? Ylipäätäänkin Ö-sundomissa mennään takapuoli edellä puuhun. Liikennesuunnittelu ohjaa aivan liikaa muuta yhdyskuntasuunnittelua vaikka sen pitäisi olla vain tukitoiminto. Henk.koht. olen ainakin sitä mieltä, että ensin pitäisi valita minkälaista rakennetta sinne halutaan ja vasta sen jälkeen miettiä optimaalisinta joukkoliikenneratkaisua  valitulle yhdyskuntarakenteelle.

Ö-sundomin tapauksessa suurin ongelma on se, että metroa (jonka rakenteluun ei helsingissä perinteisesti juurikaan järkiperusteluita ole tarvittu) ei kuitenkaan oikein voi viedä pientaloaluueelle (joka siis Sipoon ryöstön aikana luvattiin alueelle rakentaa) ilman että suojelualueella elelevät valkoselkätikat ja liito-oravatkin moiselle puuhastelulle naureskelisivat.

----------


## teme

Jos olisin ikävällä tuulella, niin sanoisin että nyt on valittu efektiivisesti bussi koska metroon tuskin on rahaa, ainakaan Vantaalla Sipoosta puhumattakaan. Valtionrahoituskin on ihan auki. Rahoitusrealismi vaan ikävästi rajoittaa suunnitteluluovuutta, joten ei tämmöisiä sovi miettiä.

Suorissa busseissa mun mielestä isoin ongelma on se että ne varmaan toimisivat aivan mainiosti alkuun, Porvoonväylä on nopea ja matkustajia on alkuun suht vähän. Tässä vaan käy sitten niin että matkustajamäärät kasvaa kun asutus lisääntyy, samalla kasvaa Porvoonväylän liikenne... Jokeri potenssin kaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsin aiheellinen kysymys. Missä oli bussivaihtoehto kun vertailuja tehtiin? Ylipäätäänkin Ö-sundomissa mennään takapuoli edellä puuhun. Liikennesuunnittelu ohjaa aivan liikaa muuta yhdyskuntasuunnittelua vaikka sen pitäisi olla vain tukitoiminto. Henk.koht. olen ainakin sitä mieltä, että ensin pitäisi valita minkälaista rakennetta sinne halutaan ja vasta sen jälkeen miettiä optimaalisinta joukkoliikenneratkaisua  valitulle yhdyskuntarakenteelle.


Nimenoman koko alueen kaavoitus on tehtävä ennen valintaa. Voidaan tietenkin päättää että rakennetaan raideliikenne 100% varmasti, mutta vaihtoehdoista valitaan se joka sopii kaavaan parhaiten ja johon riittää rahat parhaiten ja on laajennettavissa ja sadaan mahdollisesti valtion rahoitus osittain. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Onko mitään järkeä kulkea vaihdollisella yhteydellä kun se on hitaampi? Itäväylälle ei kannata rakentaa yhtään raidetta lisää kun bussilla pääsee Kampista ÖS:ään 30 minuutissa ja jos keskustassa olisi bussikaistat, matka taittuisi 20 minuutissa.


Oikeasti U-linjojen busseilla menee tuohon Kamppi - Östersundom -väliin selvästi yli 30 minuuttia hiljaisimpia aikoja lukuunottamatta. Ruuhka-aikaan matka-aika voi olla käytännössä mitä tahansa 35 ja 60 minuutin väliltä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Oikeasti U-linjojen busseilla menee tuohon Kamppi - Östersundom -väliin selvästi yli 30 minuuttia hiljaisimpia aikoja lukuunottamatta. Ruuhka-aikaan matka-aika voi olla käytännössä mitä tahansa 35 ja 60 minuutin väliltä.


Olen matkustanut väliä kymmeniä kertoja eikä koskaan ole mennyt yli 45 minuuttia, yleensä 30-40 (ennätysnopeus 24 min ja pisin 44). Reitillä ei ole ruuhkaisia osuuksia kuin Rautatienkadut-Mannerheimintie ja Sturenkatu-Aleksis Kiven katu -risteykseen alueet. Tarkoituksenani on ilmentää sitä että mikään suunnitelluista vaihtoehdoista ei ole nykyistä nopeampi eli nykyisen kehittäminen olisi loogisempaa. Itse suunnittelisin koko alueen joko "Vaihtoehto C":llä tai 0+ -bussivaihtoehtona - oli sitten trollikka, diesel- tai mikä vain bussi - en pidä järkevänä massiivisia raideratkaisuja, ellei lasketa Porvooseen suuntautuvaa lähijunarataa, mutta sen varaan Itäs.. Östersundomia ei voi jättää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En tiedä oliko sulla juuri tämä ongelma mielessä, mutta mitäs sitten kun Porvoonväylä ruuhkautuu?


No ei juuri tämä heti tullut mieleen, mutta ilmeinen ongelma. Tarkemmin ajatellen toimiakseen tuo idea tarvitsisi samanlaisen BRT-väylän kuin Länsiväylälle on tehty. Onhan sekin mahdollista osana jotain suurempaa kokonaisuutta, mutta miksikään pikaratkaisuksi tästä ei taida ollakaan. Mielessäni on lähinnä Kivenlahden alue, joka on suunnilleen yhtä kaukana Helsingin keskustasta ja mistä bussit nykyisellään tarjoavat matka-ajaltaan kelvollisen yhteyden kylille.




> Jotenkin minusta tuntuu että ihmiset eivät oikein tajua kuinka kaukana se Ösundom oikeasti on. Etäisyys suoraa tielinjaa on noin 20km Landbon tasolle. Riittävän nopea keskustayhteys edellyttäisi noin 45-50km/h keskinopeutta, riippuen siitä kuinka kauan Ösundomin päässä menee päästä junan kyytiin. Metron rajoissa, mutta kun se ei ole suora. Ylipäänsä mikään juna, on se sitten merkkiä ratikka, metro tai lähijuna ei voi pysähtyä pariakymmentä kertaa välillä Ösundom-Keskusta ja olla samaan aikaan riittävän nopea.


Näinpä. Tällä etäisyydella tarvitaan nopeaa yhteyttä. Oikeastaan tarpeen olisi nopea yhteys myös länteen kun Länsiväylän BRT-käytävä jää pois käytöstä. Tarkkaan ottaen näin kaukana keskustasta ei kannattaisi uusia alueita rakentaa kuin ratojen varteen. Mikä asettaa hiukan outoon valoon koko Östersundomin hankkeen. Taitaa olla niin, että alue toteutetaan vain siksi, että se on ainoa paikka, missä Helsingin kaupunki voi toteuttaa tällaisen hankkeen. Maanryöstö ei näet onnistu Espoolta eikä Vantaalta. Ilman Porvoon suunnan rataa kaupunkiseudun kasvattamisessa itään päin ei ole mitään mieltä. Ainakin jos halutaan, että ihmiset eivät kulkisi pelkästään autolla. 

Puuttuva palikka: nopea rata, joko HELI-rata tai Light Rail Itäväylän maastokäytävään. Jos itään muutoin toteutetaan isoja asuinalueita, saadaan helvetinmoiset ongelmat aikaiseksi, kun autot tukkivat idässä moottoritiet, Itäväylän ja kehät. Samantasoiset moottoritieverkon parannushankkeet ovat väistämättömiä kuin mitä lännessä on tehty. Vähintään Itäväylän muuttaminen moottoritietasoiseksi ja Itäkeskuksen liittymä ihan uusiksi. Hintalappua en viitsi ryhtyä laskemaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nimenoman koko alueen kaavoitus on tehtävä ennen valintaa.


Mutta kun juuri näin ei voi eikä pidä edes yrittää tehdä. Tehtyjen metro- ja raitiotierakennemallien perusteella jo nähdään, miten erilaisiin ratkaisuihin päädytään. Raskasta raideliikennettä ei voi rakentaa jälkeenpäin, jos siihen ei ole kaavassa varauduttu. Ihan sama asia kuin ettei moottoritietäkään voi rakentaa enää jälkikäteen kaupunkikeskustan halki, jos sille ei ole tilaa jätetty.

Knightriderin haikailema bussimalli olisi kaikkein pahin, koska se on sitä autokaupungin rakentamista, mitä on tehty 50 vuotta ja missä järkevää joukkoliikennettä ei pysty enää järjestämään. Mutta sitä syntyy automaattisesti, kun ei suunnitella joukkoliikennettä. Koko bussijärjestelmän logiikka kun on, että bussit voivat kulkea autoille tehdyssä liikenneverkossa, joten jos ei tehdä joukkoliikenneverkkoa, tehdään autoliikenneverkkoa jonne voidaan sitten laittaa palvelulinjat ja koulukyydit.

Tietenkin on mahdollista ajatella, että tehdään joukkoliikennekaupunkia, jota operoidaan busseilla. Mutta jos pyritään hyötymään siitä, että bussit kulkevat autojen kanssa samoilla kaduilla, tehdään rakenteellisesti autokaupunkia, jossa joukkoliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä. Jos joukkoliikenteestä halutaan kilpailukykyisempää kuin autoilu, sille pitää tehdä omat oikotiet. Mutta silloin ei enää kannata käyttää bussia, koska ratikka tulee halvemmaksi.




> Näinpä. Tällä etäisyydella tarvitaan nopeaa yhteyttä.


Juuri näin. Joukkoliikenneverkon rakenteen tulee olla sellainen, että siellä on kahden tason yhteyksiä: Perustaso enintään noin 15 km:n matkoille (linjanopeus 2030 km/h), pidemmille toisen tason palvelu, joka on nopeampi siten, että 3045 min. matka-aika ovelta ovelle toteutuu (linjanopeus >30 km/h).

Perustaso ja toinen taso eivät ole kysymys siitä, onko jonkun kulkimen nimi bussi, ratikka, metro tai juna. Kyse on ainoastaan väylistä. Voi sanoa vaikka metroväylistä kuten Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea asian ilmaisi 1960-luvun alussa. Väylä ratkaisee nopeuden, ei väylällä kulkeva laite.

Bussitkin toimivat vallan mainiosti toisen tason yhteyksillä, kuten Länsiväylällä tai Lahdenväylällä. Eli se toisen tason yhteys on moottoritieosuus. Palatessaan motarilta katuverkkoon bussi muuttuu perustason yhteydeksi. Mutta samalla tavalla toimii henkilöauto, joten bussina joukkoliikenne ei voita henkilöautoa koskaan  ellei bussille tehdä omia raiteita.




> Puuttuva palikka: nopea rata, joko HELI-rata tai Light Rail Itäväylän maastokäytävään. Jos itään muutoin toteutetaan isoja asuinalueita, saadaan helvetinmoiset ongelmat aikaiseksi, kun autot tukkivat idässä moottoritiet, Itäväylän ja kehät. Samantasoiset moottoritieverkon parannushankkeet ovat väistämättömiä kuin mitä lännessä on tehty. Vähintään Itäväylän muuttaminen moottoritietasoiseksi ja Itäkeskuksen liittymä ihan uusiksi. Hintalappua en viitsi ryhtyä laskemaan.


Aivan. On aika erikoista, että itämetron rinnalle rakennettava nopea raitiotierata on täysin mahdoton asia, mutta uuden motarin teko tai entisen leventäminen autojen ja bussien tarpeeseen on itsestäänselvyys, muutamille kirjoittajille täälläkin. Lisäkaistojen tekeminen autoille on täsmälleen sama asia kuin lisäkaistojen tekeminen raideliikenteelle. Jopa hinnaltaan.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Jos joukkoliikenteestä halutaan kilpailukykyisempää kuin autoilu, sille pitää tehdä omat oikotiet. Mutta silloin ei enää kannata käyttää bussia, koska ratikka tulee halvemmaksi.


Tuo nyt taas riippuu siitä minkälaista maakäyttöä tehdään. Tietyllä maankäytöllä noin voi olla, mutta ei ratikka millä tahansa maankäytöllä automaattisesti ole halvin.

Jos esimerkiksi tehtäisiin pelkkiä omakotitaloja maksettaisiin vain tyhjästä lisäkapasiteetista bussiin verrattuna, tai sitten ratikan vuoroväli olisi naurettavan harva. Vähän sama tilanne kuin Käpylässä. Tuollaiset hukkapätkät ovatkin yksi syy miksi Helsingin raitioliikenteen hintataso on karannut pilviin.

----------


## hylje

Käpylän tapainen pientaloalue ei suinkaan ole ratikan haaskaamista itsessään. Haaskaamista se on nykytilanteessa ei Käpylän takia, mutta koska pääteasema on Käpylässä eikä esimerkiksi kivenheiton päässä Oulunkylässä. Ei Jokerikaan sen tiheämmässä yhteiskunnassa kulje, voisin sanoa että harvemmassa.

Melbourne Itäv-- eikun Australiassa on myös hyvä esimerkki pientaloalueiden palvelemisesta raitiotein ja lähijunin.

----------


## melfstro

> Käpylän tapainen pientaloalue ei suinkaan ole ratikan haaskaamista itsessään. Haaskaamista se on nykytilanteessa ei Käpylän takia, mutta koska pääteasema on Käpylässä eikä esimerkiksi kivenheiton päässä Oulunkylässä.


Niin, tottakai tilanne on eri jos sillä samalla ratikkalinjalla voidaan pientaloalueen ohella palvella tiiviimmin rakennettuja alueita tai se jopa toimisi liityntänä raskaan raiteen asemalle. Mutta ei se pientaloalue silti sitä ratikkaa elätä, vaan se saisi paremman yhteyden Oulunkylän siivellä.

Toivottavasti liitosalueelle tajutaan juuri tästä syystä rakentaa monipuolisempaa asujaimistoa kuin pelkää pientalomattoa tai tiivismatalaa. Myös ihan senkin takia että yksipuolisesti rakennetuista uusista pientaloalueista helposti tulee levottomia nuorison temmellyskenttiä, kun muuta tekemistä ei ole. Vaikkapa Kalajärvellä, Latokaskella tai Hakuninmaalla lienee hallussaan jonkinmoiset ennätykset bussipysäkkien ja kaluston sotkemisessa sekä paikkojen hajoittamisessa. Olipa Landbossakin erään pysäkkikatoksen lasit korvattu kokonaan vanerilevyillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo nyt taas riippuu siitä minkälaista maakäyttöä tehdään. Tietyllä maankäytöllä noin voi olla, mutta ei ratikka millä tahansa maankäytöllä automaattisesti ole halvin.


Helsingin keskustan maankäyttö on tehty jo sata vuotta sitten. Vain kolmannes siellä asioivista voi asioida siellä autolla. Jos Helsingin keskustan ja sen ympäristön halutaan toimivan yhteen, ei ole enää sitä valintaa, että tehdään haja-asutusta, jota ei voi palvella joukkoliikenteellä, mutta kaikki pääsevät autoillaan perille minne sitten ovatkin sieltä haja-asutuksesta menossa.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että tälle seudulle on pakko suunnitella joukkoliikennettä. Ja kun kerran asia niin on, niin kannattaa tietenkin suunnitella se optimaalisesti. Ei niin, että sitä käyttää mahdollisimman harva eli vain ne joiden on pakko ja joukkoliikenne maksaa mahdollisimman paljon. Sillä tämähän on tilanne nyt, kun lähiöitä on rakennettu puoli vuosisataa autoille, mutta kun alle 15-vuotiaat eivät saa ajaa edes mopoautoa ja iäkkäät ja muutamat muut eivät uskalla ajaa mitään. Siitä saadaan tämä suomalainen 15 %:n joukkoliikenteen käyttö, ihan väkisin.

Mahdollisimman paljon on kahdella tavalla. Joko niin, että joukkoliikenne maksaa mahdollisimman paljon per matka tai per kilometri. Se on bussilla, koska yhden bussin koko ei voi olla kovin suuri. Tai sitten joukkoliikenne maksaa mahdollisimman paljon kokonaiskustannuksina, ja se on metro siten kuin täällä ymmärretään. Metro on kyllä halvinta per matka ja per kilometri, jos käyttäjiä on tarpeeksi. Mutta kun meillä ei ole sellaistakaan maankäyttöä missään, vaan noin puolet siitä, ja sekin vain yhdessä paikassa.

Se oli tietenkin harmi, ettei bussifaneille tehty omaa Ö-sundomselvitystä. Sittenhän olisi saatu madonluvut busseillekin, eikä tartvitsisi spekuloida.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Helsingin keskustan maankäyttö on tehty jo sata vuotta sitten. Vain kolmannes siellä asioivista voi asioida siellä autolla. Jos Helsingin keskustan ja sen ympäristön halutaan toimivan yhteen, ei ole enää sitä valintaa, että tehdään haja-asutusta, jota ei voi palvella joukkoliikenteellä, mutta kaikki pääsevät autoillaan perille minne sitten ovatkin sieltä haja-asutuksesta menossa.
> 
> Mahdollisimman paljon on kahdella tavalla. Joko niin, että joukkoliikenne maksaa mahdollisimman paljon per matka tai per kilometri. Se on bussilla, koska yhden bussin koko ei voi olla kovin suuri. Tai sitten joukkoliikenne maksaa mahdollisimman paljon kokonaiskustannuksina, ja se on metro siten kuin täällä ymmärretään.


Mutta jos, ja vain jos, en siis tarkoita että niin tulisi tehdä, jos Östersundomiin rakennettaisiin pelkkiä omakotitaloja halvin tapa hoitaa liikenne olisi liityntäbussit nykyisille metroasemille. Ratikka olisi liian kallis kun matkustajia olisi liian vähän ja vuoroväli olisi silti Käpylän luokkaa. Metro taas on jo olemassa, joten liityntäbussilta tulevat matkustajat eivät enää vaikuttaisi metron kustannuksiin mitenkään.

----------


## hylje

> Niin, tottakai tilanne on eri jos sillä samalla ratikkalinjalla voidaan pientaloalueen ohella palvella tiiviimmin rakennettuja alueita tai se jopa toimisi liityntänä raskaan raiteen asemalle. Mutta ei se pientaloalue silti sitä ratikkaa elätä, vaan se saisi paremman yhteyden Oulunkylän siivellä.


Pieni pientaloalue, jossa on ratikan pääteasema pussinperänä ei elätä ratikkaa. Pientaloalue elättää ratikan, kun ratikka ei ole rakennettu sille epäedullisella tavalla eli pussinperänä. Pussinperät ovat _aina_ haaskausta, oli kyseessä juna, bussi tai ratikka. Pussinperässä liikkumistarve on aina painottunut toiseen suuntaan, jolloin takaisin tulevat vaunut ajavat tyhjänä: kapasiteetti puolittuu. Pussinperät voi korjata ajamalla linjat alueiden lävitse niin, että matkustamista on molempiin suuntiin (ja lisäksi läpi).

Raskaan, tiiviin ja korkean rakentamisen ominaisuus on riittävä tiheys tukemaan pussinperää. Pussinperää ei silti kannata tehdä jos sen voi välttää. Käpylässä sen voi välttää helpostikin, ja Oulunkylän pääteasema ei liikenteen solmukohtana ole enää pussinperä.

Siis: Käpylä elättäisi kyllä ratikkansa, jos käpyläläiset pääsisivät sillä yhden suunnan sijasta kahteen suuntaan. Tämän päälle tulevat pidemmät matkat.

----------


## teme

> Mutta jos, ja vain jos, en siis tarkoita että niin tulisi tehdä, jos Östersundomiin rakennettaisiin pelkkiä omakotitaloja halvin tapa hoitaa liikenne olisi liityntäbussit nykyisille metroasemille. Ratikka olisi liian kallis kun matkustajia olisi liian vähän ja vuoroväli olisi silti Käpylän luokkaa. Metro taas on jo olemassa, joten liityntäbussilta tulevat matkustajat eivät enää vaikuttaisi metron kustannuksiin mitenkään.


No ei olisi. Tai joo olisi, kun ei sillä ole matkustajia niin onhan se  halpaa joukkoliikennettä. Halpaa liikennettä taas sitten ei.

Joku Jossain On Päättänyt että tiilitasossa asuu onnellinen perhe joka kulkee maasturilla. Meillä ei edes yritetä tarjota kunnollista liikennettä omakotitaloalueille, muutamia poikkeuksiakin toki on vahingossa vanhastaan kuten Tapanila tai Puistola. Niissä kyllä käytetään junaa, itseasiassa niistä taloista maksetaan enemmän siksi että ihmiset haluaa käyttää joukkoliikennettä vaikka tykkäisivät myös asua omakotitaloissa.

Helsinkiläisen omakotitaloalueen, jota on tyypillisesti ryyditetty jokusella rivi- ja paritalolla asukastiheys on 5000 as./km2, enemmänkin. Itseasiassa pelkkiä 600 neliön omakotitalotontteja saa neliökilometrille noin 1500 kun kapeat kadut niiden välissä vie noin 10% maasta, eli tuollaiset 4000 asukasta. Tuo on aivan riittävästi raideliikenteelle.

Esimerkiksi Maunula-Pakilat-Torpparinmäki alueella asuu jotain 20 000 ihmistä. Näille voitaisiin tarjota raideliikennettä noin kymmenellä kilometrillä rataa Käpylästä ja kahdella haaralla. Miten tämä itseasiassa eroaa vaikka Kruunuvuoren ratikasta, jostain Viikin metrosta puhumattakan?

----------


## melfstro

> Esimerkiksi Maunula-Pakilat-Torpparinmäki alueella asuu jotain 20 000 ihmistä. Näille voitaisiin tarjota raideliikennettä noin kymmenellä kilometrillä rataa Käpylästä ja kahdella haaralla. Miten tämä itseasiassa eroaa vaikka Kruunuvuoren ratikasta, jostain Viikin metrosta puhumattakan?


Maunula, Viikki ja Kruunuvuorenranta ovat kuitenkin kerrostaloalueita, Torpparinmäkikin melko tiheästi rakennettua pienkerros- ja rivitaloaluetta. Ainoastaan Pakila noista on omakotialuetta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:56 ----------




> No ei olisi. Tai joo olisi, kun ei sillä ole matkustajia niin onhan se  halpaa joukkoliikennettä. Halpaa liikennettä taas sitten ei.


Eli matkustajia ei alueen asukastiheydestä riippuen joko olisi ollenkaan tai sitten niitä olisi tarpeeksi ratikalle? Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli matkustajia ei alueen asukastiheydestä riippuen joko olisi ollenkaan tai sitten niitä olisi tarpeeksi ratikalle? Mielenkiintoista.


Minusta on mielenkiintoista se, että tällä seudulla ratikan rakentaminen ei ole koskaan kannattavaa, mutta metro on kannattavaa ihan minne vain. Kuten Käpylään. Tässä on juuri joku väittänyt, että ratikka Käpylässä on turha eikä sillä ole käyttäjiä. Mutta Pasilasta kannattaa rakentaa Käpylään metro ja jatkaa sitä edelleen Viikkiin ja Malmille, mille reitille ei ole kannattavaa rakentaa raitiotietä.

Tästähän on pelkistetysti kyse Östersundomissakin. Maankäytön apulaiskaupunginjohtaja ja hänen virastonsa esittävät, ettei Östersundomiin ole kannattavaa rakentaan ratikkaa (112 M€), sen sijaan metro (543 M€) on kannattava samalle väestömäärälle. Hesari peesaa näitä ajatuksia viikon ja presidentin Östersundomin käynnistäkin lehden pitää ensimmäiseksi kertoa, että Halosen mielestä metro sopii Östersundomin metsiin.

Haluaisinkin kuulla uskottavan selityksen tälle kaikelle. Eli miksi ratikka ei ole koskaan kannattava minnekään, mutta metro on aina, ja sitä täytyy vielä julistaa kuin puolueen linjaa totalitarismissa ikään?

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Itseasiassa pelkkiä 600 neliön omakotitalotontteja saa neliökilometrille noin 1500 kun kapeat kadut niiden välissä vie noin 10% maasta, eli tuollaiset 4000 asukasta. Tuo on aivan riittävästi raideliikenteelle.


1500 taloa neliökilometrillä on kyllä jo melkoista omakoti"slummia". Tuskin tähän kannattaa mennä. Kun kerran järkevimmästä vaihtoehdosta, eli Porvoon lähijunasta on ilmeisesti luovuttu, niin nähdäkseni metroliityntään perustuvassa ratkaisussa bussiliikenteellä saadaan paremmin ja kustannustehokkaammin toteutettua Ö-sundomiin viihtyisää yhdyskuntarakennetta kuin ratikalla. 

Samaa argumenttia mitä täällä käytetään metron vastustamiseen voidaan varsin hyvin skaalata myös alaspäin, eli bussipysäkille on lyhyempi matka kuin ratikkapysäkille.

----------


## melfstro

> Minusta on mielenkiintoista se, että tällä seudulla ratikan rakentaminen ei ole koskaan kannattavaa, mutta metro on kannattavaa ihan minne vain. Kuten Käpylään. Tässä on juuri joku väittänyt, että ratikka Käpylässä on turha eikä sillä ole käyttäjiä. Mutta Pasilasta kannattaa rakentaa Käpylään metro ja jatkaa sitä edelleen Viikkiin ja Malmille, mille reitille ei ole kannattavaa rakentaa raitiotietä.
> 
> Haluaisinkin kuulla uskottavan selityksen tälle kaikelle. Eli miksi ratikka ei ole koskaan kannattava minnekään, mutta metro on aina, ja sitä täytyy vielä julistaa kuin puolueen linjaa totalitarismissa ikään?


Voihan se ratikka hyvin ollakin hyöty/kustannus -suhteeltaan edullisin Östersundomiin ja Käpylässä kannattaa olla ratikka, jos se saadaan palvelemaan muitakin kuin Pohjolankadun varren taloja pidentämällä linjaa järkevällä tavalla. 
Mutta ei se silti oikeuta vääristelemään käyttäjämääriä, kulkumuoto-osuuksia ja matkojen suuntautumista ikään kuin ratikka olisi totalitarismin nimissä aina se ainoa oikea ratkaisu. 
Metrolla todennäköisesti liitosalueelta saadaan kokonaisuudessaan hieman suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuus, sitten pitää arvioida paljonko siitä kannattaa maksaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1500 taloa neliökilometrillä on kyllä jo melkoista omakoti"slummia". Tuskin tähän kannattaa mennä. Kun kerran järkevimmästä vaihtoehdosta, eli Porvoon lähijunasta on ilmeisesti luovuttu, niin nähdäkseni metroliityntään perustuvassa ratkaisussa bussiliikenteellä saadaan paremmin ja kustannustehokkaammin toteutettua Ö-sundomiin viihtyisää yhdyskuntarakennetta kuin ratikalla.


Jos näin olisi, miksi sitä ei ole tehty Espoon tai Vantaan metsiin? Miksi ihmiset käyttäisivät innokkaamin bussia omakotitalossa Östersundomissa kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla? Ja miksi ihmiset ovat halukkaita maksamaan enemmän omakotitalosta rautatieaseman lähellä kuin muualla, missä voisi olla lähellä bussipysäkki? 




> Samaa argumenttia mitä täällä käytetään metron vastustamiseen voidaan varsin hyvin skaalata myös alaspäin, eli bussipysäkille on lyhyempi matka kuin ratikkapysäkille.


Minusta ei voida. Ratikka ja bussi voidaan rakentaa ja täytyy rakentaa samalla pysäkkivälillä, jos halutaan suunnilleen sama palvelutaso nopeuden suhteen. Kun tässä ketjussa on todisteltu, että bussilla pääsee Ö-sundomista nopeasti Helsinkiin, väite perustuu siihen, että sillä bussilla ei ole juurikaan pysäkkejä, vaan se ajaa Porvoontietä ja meno hidastuu vasta kun bussi tulee kantakaupungin alueelle.

Se, että bussilla tai ratikalla on enemmän pysäkkejä kuin metrolla on asemia perustuu siihen olennaiseen metron ja bussien sekä ratikan eroon, että metrolla voi olla pienimmillään 400 metrin kaarresäde, jolloin metron rataa on mahdoton sopeuttaa maasto-olosuhteisiin. Aavikolle voidaan tehdä suoraa metrorataa 350 metrin pysäkkivälillä (asemalaitureiden päiden välinen etäisyys 215 m). Tosin tällöin metrolla on sama linjanopeus kuin bussilla tai ratikalla, jolla pysäkkiväli on 350 m. Metron etu on silloin 130 metrin junapituus, jolla metro on huomattavasti suurempi kapasiteetiltaan kuin 75 metrin raitiojuna tai 24-metrinen superbussi.

Östersundomissa ei tarvita metron suurta kapasiteettia, vaan siellä tarvitaan hyvää palvelutasoa. Ja selvitykset osoittavat, että erittäin hyvä palvelutaso voidaan järjestää ratikalla mutta ei metrolla, ja silti ratikka on huomattavasti halvempi. Mutta kuten sanoin, se bussiselvitys jäi tekemättä.




> Mutta ei se silti oikeuta vääristelemään käyttäjämääriä, kulkumuoto-osuuksia ja matkojen suuntautumista ikään kuin ratikka olisi totalitarismin nimissä aina se ainoa oikea ratkaisu.


Onko sinulla kompetenssia väittää, että jompi kumpi tai ehkä molemmat KSV:n teettämät selvitykset vääristelevät käyttäjämääriä, kulkumuoto-osuuksia ja matkojen suuntautumista?




> Metrolla todennäköisesti liitosalueelta saadaan kokonaisuudessaan hieman suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuus, sitten pitää arvioida paljonko siitä kannattaa maksaa.


Mihin tämä väite perustuu?

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja miksi ihmiset ovat halukkaita maksamaan enemmän omakotitalosta rautatieaseman lähellä kuin muualla, missä voisi olla lähellä bussipysäkki?


Koska rautatie on nopea kulkumuoto, eikös nyt vertailtukaan bussia ja raitiovaunua? Lähijunat ohittavat pieniä asemia pitkillä matkoilla ja lyhyenkin matkan matkustajat pääsevät vähintäänkin metronopeutta. Junat kulkevat myöskin ympäri vuorokauden ja konduktööri pitää vahtia.

Raitiotie on Helsingin tapauksessa hidas kulkumuoto, keskinopeus 9-15 km/h. Pikaraitiotie on nopeampi kuin raitiotie, ei nopeampi kuin bussi. Jos molemmilla on sama pysäkkiväli ja molemmille tarjotaan omat kaistat, nopeuksissa ei ole eroja, raitiovaunulinja ÖS-Kamppi olisi monin kerroin kalliimpaa rakentaa kuin bussikaistat koko välille.

BRT-bussilinjalla ei tule kapasiteetti vastaan nopeasti. Curitibassa 5 BRT-linjaa kuljettaa miljoonia matkustajia päivässä; 75% työmatkalaisista kulkee BRT:llä joka työpäivä.

----------


## ultrix

> Raitiotie on Helsingin tapauksessa hidas kulkumuoto, keskinopeus 9-15 km/h. Pikaraitiotie on nopeampi kuin raitiotie, ei nopeampi kuin bussi. Jos molemmilla on sama pysäkkiväli ja molemmille tarjotaan omat kaistat, nopeuksissa ei ole eroja, raitiovaunulinja ÖS-Kamppi olisi monin kerroin kalliimpaa rakentaa kuin bussikaistat koko välille.


Näinhän se dösakin on hidas vaikka Bulella, eiks je?

(Pika)raitiotie, joka palvelee korridorin ABC on yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin vastaava runkobussi. Pikabussi, joka skippaa korridorista merkittävät osat (reitti A-C) käyttäen moottoriteitä on toki nopeampi, mutta niin olisi myös moottoritien keskikaistalla kulkeva superpikaratikka. Onhan se nyt selvää, että Z-juna on nopeampi kuin Rixun kautta kiertävä H-juna matkustettaessa Lahdesta Helsinkiin!

Sitä paitsi: Östikaan on tulossa näillä näkymin sen verran paljon populaa, että pelkästään Itiksen ja Östikan välille tarvitaan _ratikalla_ 2,5 min vuoroväli. Siis _24 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa_. Telibusseilla tarvittaisiin siis arviolta 48 vuoroa suuntaansa ja kaksinivelhässäköilläkin karkeasti 30, saavuttamatta kaupunkikehityshyötyjä (mm. asfaltti vai nurmirata-kysymys) ja huomioiden käänteisen raidekertoimen, joka aiheuttaa painetta autoväylille. 

Prosessoikaamme tätä tovin.

.
.
.
.

Kumpikohan mahtaisi siis olla se parempi vaihtoehto? Mitäs jos Jokerilta se pikku pikku pätkä tehtäisiin Viikistä Arabiaan, jolloin esim. Majvikin suunnan ratikka tulisi Hämeentielle ja edelleen vaikka aluksi siihen Vilhonkadun-Mikonkadun-Kaisaniemenkadun silmukkaan? Okei, Hämeentie on aika tukossa nykyisellään > henkilöautot hiivattiin Kurvin ja Pitkänsillan väliltä ja ratikan kalustokokoa isommaksi Hämeentien linjoilla.

Voihan sieltä Östikasta olla sitten vaikka kerran 20 minuutissa suoraan ajava bussivuorokin, vaikka se Itäväylän U-linja Porvoon suunnalta, joka heittää sitten Hesarin kautta Kamppiin tarjoten semipoikittaisyhteyden. Ne, jotka haluavat mennä bussilla menkööt. Olisi samalla mielenkiintoinen kysynnän ja tarjonnan lain kenttätutkimus joukkoliikenteessä.




> BRT-bussilinjalla ei tule kapasiteetti vastaan nopeasti. Curitibassa 5 BRT-linjaa kuljettaa miljoonia matkustajia päivässä; 75% työmatkalaisista kulkee BRT:llä joka työpäivä.


Ja mikäs on bussikuskin tuntipalkka banaanivaltiossa? Työvoima on kehittyneissä maissa niin perhanan kallista, että BRT on oloissamme epätaloudellinen vaihtoehto, paitsi jos latvat ovat pitkiä ja niille ei kannata järjestää kovin tiheää vuoroväliä. 

Mansku ja Hämeentie ovat "BRT"-väyliä ilman sitä rapid-ominaisuutta. Johtuen siitä, että busseja on liikaa. Sama ongelma vaivaa myös ratikoita, joita on liian pienestä kalustokoosta johtuvasta tiheästä vuorovälistä johtuen liikaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos molemmilla on sama pysäkkiväli ja molemmille tarjotaan omat kaistat, nopeuksissa ei ole eroja, raitiovaunulinja ÖS-Kamppi olisi monin kerroin kalliimpaa rakentaa kuin bussikaistat koko välille.


Tälle kaipaisin jotain perustelua. Tarkoitatko nyt ihan oikeasti, että olisi halvempaa rakentaa Itäväylälle ja siitä vaikka Sörnäisten rantatielle yhdet kaistat lisää busseille kuin olisi rakentaa samaan käytävään ratikkarata? Ainakin Herttoniemen kohdalla tila on niin kortilla, että ne kaistat joutuisi tekemään tunneliin. Rata vaatisi vähän vähemmän leveyttä, joten liittymien uudelleenrakentamisessa voisi päästä vähän vähemmällä.

Vai tarkoititko, että bussikaistat ovat halpoja, koska ne kaistat ovat jo olemassa, sen kun kielletään henkilöautolla ajo niillä? Se on kyllä toki halpaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska rautatie on nopea kulkumuoto, eikös nyt vertailtukaan bussia ja raitiovaunua?


Kyllä vain vertailtiin bussia ja raitiovaunua. Bussi ei kulje rautatiellä, raitiovaunu kulkee. Bussi ei koskaan kulje henkilöautoa nopeammin, jos se kulkee samassa katu- ja tieverkossa auton kanssa. Raideliikenne kulkee usein henkilöautoja nopeammin, koska raideliikenne rakennetaan usein erikseen katu- ja tieverkosta. Raitiovaunun erityinen etu on, että se voi kulkea sekä rautatiellä, metroradalla että katu- ja tieverkossa. Raitiovaunu on ainoa laite joka tekee tämän, bussi, juna, metrojuna ja auto eivät tätä tee.




> Raitiotie on Helsingin tapauksessa hidas kulkumuoto, keskinopeus 9-15 km/h. Pikaraitiotie on nopeampi kuin raitiotie, ei nopeampi kuin bussi.


Ensimmäinen asia meni melkein oikein. Sillä Helsingin keskustassa raitiotie on hidas, kuten bussitkin. En vaan tiedä, mistä keksit raitiotien keskinopeudeksi 915 km/h., ethän vaan omasta päästäsi. Eikös raitiotiellä ole vain yksi keskinopeus? Vuoden 2007 aikatauluissa keskinopeus oli 15,8 km/h. Linjoittain keskinopeudet olivat 13,917,6 km/h.

Keskusta-alueella, siis samalla alueella jossa toimii raitioliikenne, bussiliikenteellä on myös keskinopeus, jonka voi laskea pysäkkiaikatauluista. Olepa hyvä ja tee se laskelma ja kerro sitten meille! Vinkiksi voin kertoa, että muutamilla keskustan bussilijoilla vuonna 2007 linjakohtaiset keskinopeudet olivat 12,015,6 km/h.

Toisessa asiassa olet yksinkertaisesti väärässä. Tietysti nyt pitäisi tietää, miten määrittelet pikaraitiotien ja bussin. Sillä teet tässä loogisen virheen. Pikaraitiotie tarkoittaa väylää, bussi on kulkuväline, eli vertaat väylää ja kulkuvälinettä. Vähän sama asia kuin selittäisi, kumpaa on enemmän, ämpäriä vai vettä.

Mutta määritellään miten vain, niin nopeimmillaan bussi ei ole nopeampi kuin raitiovaunu (kaksi kulkuvälinettä). Linja-auton suurin sallittu nopeus on 80 km/h, jos seisovat matkustajat on sallittu. Vain istuvia matkustajia kuljettava linja-auto saa kulkea 100 km/h, kun siinä on lukkiutumattomat jarrut, tähän nopeuteen valmistetut renkaat, istuimissa on pääntuet jne. Raitiovaunuja valmistetaan 100 km/h nopeudelle, jolla ne saavat kulkea muun junaliikenteen seassa. Yleinen rakenteellinen nopeus on 80 km/h, koska suuremmasta nopeudesta ei yleensä ole mitään hyötyä liikenteen hoidon kannalta. Sama pätee paikallisliikenteen busseihin.

Käytännön liikennöintinopeuden eli linjanopeuden määrittelee pysäkkiväli ja liikenneympäristö, kuten itsekin kirjoitit  edellisen lauseesi kanssa ristiriitaisesti.  Jos raitiovaunu kulkee pikaraitiotierataa, sillä ei ole muun liikenteen hidastavaa vaikutusta ja se voi käyttää suurempaa huippunopeutta kuin vieressä olevalla kadulla on. Silloin raitiovaunu on bussia nopeampi. Bussi voi saavuttaa raitiovaunun nopeuden jos sillekin on rakennettu pikabussirata eli BRT-väylä. En keksi, missä tilanteessa ja miksi bussi on nopeampi.




> BRT-bussilinjalla ei tule kapasiteetti vastaan nopeasti. Curitibassa 5 BRT-linjaa kuljettaa miljoonia matkustajia päivässä; 75% työmatkalaisista kulkee BRT:llä joka työpäivä.


Pikaraitiotieradalla ja BRT-radalla voidaan ajaa samaa vuoroväliä. BRT:n kapasiteetti voi olla noin 33 % pikaraitiotieradan kapasiteetista, koska pisimmät bussit ovat 24 metriä ja katuympäristön raitioliikenteessä normipituus on enintään 75 metriä. Eli aika lailla nopeammin tulee kapasiteetti vastaan BRT:llä.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos raitiovaunu kulkee pikaraitiotierataa, sillä ei ole muun liikenteen hidastavaa vaikutusta ja se voi käyttää suurempaa huippunopeutta kuin vieressä olevalla kadulla on. Silloin raitiovaunu on bussia nopeampi. Bussi voi saavuttaa raitiovaunun nopeuden jos sillekin on rakennettu ”pikabussirata” eli BRT-väylä.


Eikö tälläisessä maksimilinjanopeuslaskennassa pidä ottaa jo kiihtyvyys mukaan? En nyt väitä tietäväni tarkkoja lukuja, mutta käsittääkseni kiskoliikenteen vakaampi kulku mahdollistaa suuremmat kiihtyvyydet niin, että matkustajat voivat vielä seistä mukavasti. Tosin sähkömoottoroitu bussilinja ensiluokkaisella asfaltilla (idealisoitu BRT siis) voisi varmaan myös kiihtyä aika paljon reaalimaailman busseja tsaisemmin ja siten nopeammin. Silti terve järki sanoo, että teräskiskoilla on ideaaliolosuhteissakin tasaisempaa.




> Pikaraitiotieradalla ja BRT-radalla voidaan ajaa samaa vuoroväliä. BRT:n kapasiteetti voi olla noin 33 % pikaraitiotieradan kapasiteetista, koska pisimmät bussit ovat 24 metriä ja katuympäristön raitioliikenteessä normipituus on enintään 75 metriä. Eli aika lailla nopeammin tulee kapasiteetti vastaan BRT:llä.


Mutta kyllä kummankin kapasiteetti riittää aika pitkälle. Sata henkeä 2 minuutin välein on 3000 henkeä tunnissa (numerot hatusta). Helsingissä on vain rajattu määrä korridoreja, joihin BRT:n kapasiteetti ei periaatteessa riittäisi. Jos Östersundomista tulee aamuruuhkassa 4000 ihmstä tunnissa, voisi tuo vielä olla BRT:n kapasiteetin rajoissa. Mutta kalliiksihan se tulisi.

Kuinkas suuria ihmisjoukkoja yksittäinen BRT-väylä muuten kuljettaa maailmalla tunnissa, kellään selvää käsitystä? Foorumin BRT-ketjuista ei löytynyt pienellä hakemisella vastausta. Tarkoitan siis todellista, toteutettua järjestelmää, en teoreettista kapasiteettia.

----------


## melfstro

> Toisessa asiassa olet yksinkertaisesti väärässä. Tietysti nyt pitäisi tietää, miten määrittelet pikaraitiotien ja bussin. Sillä teet tässä loogisen virheen. Pikaraitiotie tarkoittaa väylää, bussi on kulkuväline, eli vertaat väylää ja kulkuvälinettä. Vähän sama asia kuin selittäisi, kumpaa on enemmän, ämpäriä vai vettä.


Pikaraitiotietä ja bussia järjestelminä tuossa kuitenkin tarkoitettiin, joten turhaa saivartelua.

Bussin nopeus perustuukin siihen että se tuottaa erilaisen linjastorakenteen kuin raitiotie. Linjoja on enemmän, jolloin bussi kerää matkustajat suhteellisen pieneltä alueelta tiheällä pysäkkivälillä, jonka jälkeen tulee suuremmalla keskinopeudella ajettava runko-osuus. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti syötetään matkustajat (nopeaan) raideliikenteeseen. 
Ratikalla taas keräilyalue on kulkuvälineen suuremman kapasiteetin takia isompi, jolloin varsinkin keräilyalueen hänniltä se on väistämättä hieman bussia hitaampi ja lisäksi kävelymatka pysäkille on pidempi.

----------


## kouvo

Pääliikennesuunta Ö-sundomista on helsingin keskustaan. Tälle välille ei ole tulossa suoraa ratikkayhteyttä, joka nopeudessaan voittaisi liityntäliikenteen metroon. Suoraa bussiliikennettä tälle välille voidaan koittaa edellä esitettyjen esimerkkien mukaisesti ilman että tieinfraan pitäisi tehdä massiivisia investointeja. 

Todennäköisintä kuitenkin on että Ö-sundomin keskustayhteys tulee perustumaan metrovaihtoon Itäkeskuksessa (ainakin siihen saakka kun Porvoon lähiliikennerata on rakennettu). Mm. luonnonsuojelualueista ja Porvoon motarista johtuen Ö-sundomin alue on niin hajanainen, että yhdellä ratikkalinjalla sitä ei voi palvella mikäli matka-ajat halutaan pitää kohtuullisina. Useampi ratikkalinja puolestaan tarkoittaa suurempia investointikustannuksia ja ylikapasiteetiia tai kohtuutoman pitkiä vuorovälejä.  

Todennäköisesti investointikustannusten ero ratikka- ja bussivaihtoehtojen välillä Ö-sundomissa on sitä luokkaa että mahdollisesti alhaisemmilla liikennöintikustannuksilla tätä ei pystytä kompensoimaan, vertaa metro vs. ratikka.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Bussin nopeus perustuukin siihen että se tuottaa erilaisen linjastorakenteen kuin raitiotie. Linjoja on enemmän, jolloin bussi kerää matkustajat suhteellisen pieneltä alueelta tiheällä pysäkkivälillä, jonka jälkeen tulee suuremmalla keskinopeudella ajettava runko-osuus. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti syötetään matkustajat (nopeaan) raideliikenteeseen.


Östersundomia ei ole vielä rakennettu eikä siitä ole vielä edes päätöstä, minkälaista rakentamista sinne tulee. Pikaraitiotien varaan rakennettuja asuinalueita ei ole koko maassa vielä, joten vertailu on hieman vaikeampaa (ja turhaa), varsinkin jos yrittää hakea esimerkkejä nimen omaan Suomesta.

Raitiotiehen perustuva asuinalue voi olla nauhamaista, jossa asutus on keskitetty pysäkkien läheisyyteen. En keksi yhtäkään syytä, mikä tekisi bussiliikenteestä paremmin palvelevaa kuin oikein rakennetusta raitioliikenteestä tietynlaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa. Ei tarvitse kauas lähteä hakemaan esimerkkejä, eikä edes mihinkään järin suuriin kaupunkeihin, jotta huomaa jo Helsingin bussiliikenteen (puhumattakaan sitten siitä säälittävästä bussi+metro-yhdistelmästä, joka jättää joka tapauksessa aina liian kauas, vaikka joutuu helpostikin odottelemaan 20 minuuttia joka päivä, molempiin suuntiin) olevan huonosti palvelevaa verrattuna moniin pikaraitioteihin.

----------


## melfstro

> Raitiotiehen perustuva asuinalue voi olla nauhamaista, jossa asutus on keskitetty pysäkkien läheisyyteen. En keksi yhtäkään syytä, mikä tekisi bussiliikenteestä paremmin palvelevaa kuin oikein rakennetusta raitioliikenteestä tietynlaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa.


Tietynlaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa toki näin. Mutta pointti oli perustella miksi bussi joissain tapauksissa kuitenkin voi olla ratikkaa nopeampi. 
Nauhamainen kaupunkirakenne toki on yhtälailla eduksi myös metrolle, joten se ei paranna ratikan asemaa metroon verrattuna. 

Ja mitä Östersundomiin tulee, niin karttaa katsomalla voisi kuvitella että sieltä olisi enemmän tarvetta poikittaisbussille Tikkurilan ja lentokentän suuntaan kuin Jokeriin kytketylle ratikalle.




> Ei tarvitse kauas lähteä hakemaan esimerkkejä, eikä edes mihinkään järin suuriin kaupunkeihin, jotta huomaa jo Helsingin bussiliikenteen (puhumattakaan sitten siitä säälittävästä bussi+metro-yhdistelmästä, joka jättää joka tapauksessa aina liian kauas, vaikka joutuu helpostikin odottelemaan 20 minuuttia joka päivä, molempiin suuntiin) olevan huonosti palvelevaa verrattuna moniin pikaraitioteihin.


Miten ihmeessä onnistut saamaan odotusajaksi 20 minuuttia, kun metro kulkee haaroillakin vähintään 10 minuutin välein, liityntälinjat vähintään 20 minuutin välein ja ne on tahdistettu metroon?

----------


## Knightrider

> Näinhän se dösakin on hidas vaikka Bulella, eiks je?


Linjalla 20 Vanha kirkkopuisto-Hietalahden tori 1 min (~33%) nopeampi ajoaika kuin linjalla 6. Pääasia on että raitiovaunulla ei saavuteta nopeussäästöjä.



> (Pika)raitiotie, joka palvelee korridorin ABC on yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin vastaava runkobussi. Pikabussi, joka skippaa korridorista merkittävät osat (reitti A-C) käyttäen moottoriteitä on toki nopeampi, mutta niin olisi myös moottoritien keskikaistalla kulkeva superpikaratikka. Onhan se nyt selvää, että Z-juna on nopeampi kuin Rixun kautta kiertävä H-juna matkustettaessa Lahdesta Helsinkiin!


Toki, mutta vertailin nykyisiä bussilinjoja ÖS:n pikaraitiotiehen. Bussit pysähtyvät yhtä usein ja yhtä nopeita.



> Sitä paitsi: Östikaan on tulossa näillä näkymin sen verran paljon populaa, että pelkästään Itiksen ja Östikan välille tarvitaan _ratikalla_ 2,5 min vuoroväli. Siis _24 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa_. Telibusseilla tarvittaisiin siis arviolta 48 vuoroa suuntaansa ja kaksinivelhässäköilläkin karkeasti 30, saavuttamatta kaupunkikehityshyötyjä (mm. asfaltti vai nurmirata-kysymys) ja huomioiden käänteisen raidekertoimen, joka aiheuttaa painetta autoväylille.


Ainakin aluksi riittäisi nykyisten jokeri-bussien siirtäminen linjalle, jolloin ne voisivat kulkea nykyisellä määrällä kalustoa n. 1,5 min. välein. Jokeri nimittäin kaipaa uutta kalustoa, heti eikä 25v päästä. Bussit ajettaisiin loppuun ja sillä aikaa metroa jatkettaisiin Länsimäkeen josta liityntälinjat veisivät loppumatkan (1-5 km)



> Kumpikohan mahtaisi siis olla se parempi vaihtoehto? Mitäs jos Jokerilta se pikku pikku pätkä tehtäisiin Viikistä Arabiaan, jolloin esim. Majvikin suunnan ratikka tulisi Hämeentielle ja edelleen vaikka aluksi siihen Vilhonkadun-Mikonkadun-Kaisaniemenkadun silmukkaan? Okei, Hämeentie on aika tukossa nykyisellään > henkilöautot hiivattiin Kurvin ja Pitkänsillan väliltä ja ratikan kalustokokoa isommaksi Hämeentien linjoilla.


Arabiaan tarvittaisiin uudet raiteet jo senkin vuoksi että matka-aika Hakaniemeenkin olisi jopa 20 min tavallisten raitiovaunujen takana. Eikös se ollutkaan pikaraitiotie?



> Voihan sieltä Östikasta olla sitten vaikka kerran 20 minuutissa suoraan ajava bussivuorokin, vaikka se Itäväylän U-linja Porvoon suunnalta, joka heittää sitten Hesarin kautta Kamppiin tarjoten semipoikittaisyhteyden. Ne, jotka haluavat mennä bussilla menkööt. Olisi samalla mielenkiintoinen kysynnän ja tarjonnan lain kenttätutkimus joukkoliikenteessä.


En usko että 20 min väli riittäisi, kun nykyinenkin on jopa 15 min. Vertaillessaan matka-aikoja uskoisin joidenkin jopa valitsevan bussin, jolloin jouduttaisiin siirtämään kaikki Porvoon vakiovuorot ÖS:n kautta Itäväylää, ja muuttamaan kaikki nykyiset pika-ja vakiovuorot U-linjoiksi. Eikä sekään riittäisi.




> Ja mikäs on bussikuskin tuntipalkka banaanivaltiossa? Työvoima on kehittyneissä maissa niin perhanan kallista, että BRT on oloissamme epätaloudellinen vaihtoehto, paitsi jos latvat ovat pitkiä ja niille ei kannata järjestää kovin tiheää vuoroväliä.


 Kuikakohan pitkän bussin voisi valmistaa, jos sillä olisi nurmiurat? Tämä toki lisäisi kustannuksia mutta olisi luultavimmin edelleen raitiolinjausta edullisempi. Olisikohan 4 min välein liikennöivä nelinivelurabussi mahdollinen?




> Mansku ja Hämeentie ovat "BRT"-väyliä ilman sitä rapid-ominaisuutta.


 Eli siis Bus Transport. Kyllä, kaikki bussikaistat ovat BT:itä.



> Johtuen siitä, että busseja on liikaa.


 Miksei ihmisiä ohjata Kalasatamaan, sieltä raitio/metrolinjalla keskustaan. Bussikaistoille jätettäisiin vain BRT-615, johon voisi halutessaan vaihtaa Kustaa Vaasan tieltä.




> Tälle kaipaisin jotain perustelua. Tarkoitatko nyt ihan oikeasti, että olisi halvempaa rakentaa Itäväylälle ja siitä vaikka Sörnäisten rantatielle yhdet kaistat lisää busseille kuin olisi rakentaa samaan käytävään ratikkarata? Ainakin Herttoniemen kohdalla tila on niin kortilla, että ne kaistat joutuisi tekemään tunneliin.


 Se olisikin ainoa kohta, muualle tulisivat ratikkakaistat ilman kiskoja ja johtoja, hiukka leveämpinä.



> Vai tarkoititko, että bussikaistat ovat halpoja, koska ne kaistat ovat jo olemassa, sen kun kielletään henkilöautolla ajo niillä? Se on kyllä toki halpaa.


Periaatteessa Itäväylällä on niin vähän ruuhkaa että yksi kaista voitaisiin busseille lahjottaakin :Wink: 



> Kyllä vain vertailtiin bussia ja raitiovaunua. Bussi ei kulje rautatiellä, raitiovaunu kulkee. Bussi ei koskaan kulje henkilöautoa nopeammin, jos se kulkee samassa katu- ja tieverkossa auton kanssa. Raideliikenne kulkee usein henkilöautoja nopeammin, koska raideliikenne rakennetaan usein erikseen katu- ja tieverkosta. Raitiovaunun erityinen etu on, että se voi kulkea sekä rautatiellä, metroradalla että katu- ja tieverkossa. Raitiovaunu on ainoa laite joka tekee tämän, bussi, juna, metrojuna ja auto eivät tätä tee.


 Tässä tapauksessa ei auta vaikka raitiovaunu voisikin ajaa metro- tai junarataa.



> Ensimmäinen asia meni melkein oikein. Sillä Helsingin keskustassa raitiotie on hidas, kuten bussitkin. En vaan tiedä, mistä keksit raitiotien keskinopeudeksi 915 km/h., ethän vaan omasta päästäsi. Eikös raitiotiellä ole vain yksi keskinopeus? Vuoden 2007 aikatauluissa keskinopeus oli 15,8 km/h. Linjoittain keskinopeudet olivat 13,917,6 km/h.


Lehtiartikkeleista molemmat - toisessa mainittiin raitiolinjan 8, linjoista nopeimman, ajavan 15 km/h. Toisessa mainittiin kolmosen ruuhkakeskinopeuden olevan 9,x km/h.



> Keskusta-alueella, siis samalla alueella jossa toimii raitioliikenne, bussiliikenteellä on myös keskinopeus, jonka voi laskea pysäkkiaikatauluista. Olepa hyvä ja tee se laskelma ja kerro sitten meille! Vinkiksi voin kertoa, että muutamilla keskustan bussilijoilla vuonna 2007 linjakohtaiset keskinopeudet olivat 12,015,6 km/h.


Eli siis raitiovaunun luokkaa. Eli raitiovaunu ei edelleenkään ole ratkaisu nopeudessa.



> Toisessa asiassa olet yksinkertaisesti väärässä. Tietysti nyt pitäisi tietää, miten määrittelet pikaraitiotien ja bussin. Sillä teet tässä loogisen virheen. Pikaraitiotie tarkoittaa väylää, bussi on kulkuväline, eli vertaat väylää ja kulkuvälinettä. Vähän sama asia kuin selittäisi, kumpaa on enemmän, ämpäriä vai vettä.


Bussilla tarkoitan nykyistä bussia, eli Itäväylää kulkevia U-linjoja.




> Raitiovaunuja valmistetaan 100 km/h nopeudelle, jolla ne saavat kulkea muun junaliikenteen seassa. Yleinen rakenteellinen nopeus on 80 km/h, koska suuremmasta nopeudesta ei yleensä ole mitään hyötyä liikenteen hoidon kannalta. Sama pätee paikallisliikenteen busseihin.


Mihin päädytäänkään? Bussi, metro ja raitiovaunu ovat yhtä nopeita. Eli raitiovaunuradasta keskustasta ex-Sipooseen ei ole tällä saralla hyötyä tai haittaa.




> Käytännön liikennöintinopeuden eli linjanopeuden määrittelee pysäkkiväli ja liikenneympäristö, kuten itsekin kirjoitit  edellisen lauseesi kanssa ristiriitaisesti.  Jos raitiovaunu kulkee pikaraitiotierataa, sillä ei ole muun liikenteen hidastavaa vaikutusta ja se voi käyttää suurempaa huippunopeutta kuin vieressä olevalla kadulla on. Silloin raitiovaunu on bussia nopeampi. Bussi voi saavuttaa raitiovaunun nopeuden jos sillekin on rakennettu pikabussirata eli BRT-väylä. En keksi, missä tilanteessa ja miksi bussi on nopeampi.


Vertailin asiaa käytännössä. No, ne voivat olla yhtä nopeita, mutta raitiovaunun infra maksaa enemmän.




> Pikaraitiotieradalla ja BRT-radalla voidaan ajaa samaa vuoroväliä. BRT:n kapasiteetti voi olla noin 33 % pikaraitiotieradan kapasiteetista, koska pisimmät bussit ovat 24 metriä ja katuympäristön raitioliikenteessä normipituus on enintään 75 metriä. Eli aika lailla nopeammin tulee kapasiteetti vastaan BRT:llä.
> 
> Antero


Voi olla, mutta ÖS:n tapauksessa se ei tulisi vastaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten ihmeessä onnistut saamaan odotusajaksi 20 minuuttia, kun metro kulkee haaroillakin vähintään 10 minuutin välein, liityntälinjat vähintään 20 minuutin välein ja ne on tahdistettu metroon?


Kokemuksesta. En tiedä, onko palvelu parantunut niiltä ajoilta kun metroliitynnän varrella asuin, mutta silloin etuajassa pysäkin ohittanut tai ajamatta jäänyt vuoro toi lisää odottamista eikä tuo tahdistus metroonkaan ollut mistään kotoisin. Vähintään 4 minuuttia sitäkin odoteltiin. Tarkoitus ei ollut kirjoittaa pelkästä odottelusta, vaan laskin "odotteluun" myös kävelyt, koska omakoti- ja rivitaloalueella, jolla asuin, ei ollut pysäkkiä kovin lähellä.

Tympäännyin sittemmin koko touhuun, aloin kävelemään Puotilaan metroaseman avauduttua, myöhemmin hommasin auton!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:42 ----------




> Nauhamainen kaupunkirakenne toki on yhtälailla eduksi myös metrolle, joten se ei paranna ratikan asemaa metroon verrattuna.


On silloin, kun metro on perusteltua. Koko Pohjois-Euroopassa ei kuitenkaan ole sellaista kaupunkia, jossa näin olisi, vaan kaikki liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa raitiovaunuin.

----------


## teme

> Mutta jos, ja vain jos, en siis tarkoita että niin tulisi tehdä, jos Östersundomiin rakennettaisiin pelkkiä omakotitaloja halvin tapa hoitaa liikenne olisi liityntäbussit nykyisille metroasemille. Ratikka olisi liian kallis kun matkustajia olisi liian vähän ja vuoroväli olisi silti Käpylän luokkaa. Metro taas on jo olemassa, joten liityntäbussilta tulevat matkustajat eivät enää vaikuttaisi metron kustannuksiin mitenkään.


Ösundomiin saa lähes pelkillä omakotitaloillakin tuollaiset 30 000 asukasta. Riittää ihan hyvin väestöpaohjaksi ratikalle. Eikä siinä ole mitään kummallista että bussi kerää suhteessä vähän matkustajia eikä sen kapasiteetti niihin riitä kuitenkaan:

Pikaratikalla on huipputunnissa Unified vaihtoehdosasa 3 600 matkustajaa aamuruuhkatunnissa Itikseen päin (sivu 67). Tuo edellyttää 200-paikkaisia ratikoita noin 2,5 min vuorovälillä, eli 4 800 matkustajapaikkaa, 75% kuormitus. Jos tuosta 3 600 matkustajasta vaikka 20% on raidekerrointa, niin vastaavilla busseille on 3 000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Jos pidetään kiinni että sopiva käyttöaste on 75% (istumapaikat), niin tuo vaatii 4 000 matkustajan kapasiteetin. Olisiko tuo bussi noin minuutin vuorovälillä? Vaatisi käytännössä oman kaksikaistaisen Itäväylän. Mahdollista tuo varmaan on, mutta halpaa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:58 ----------

Veljentytärtäni, 10v, lainaten "Jätkät hei, tää nyt vaan menee näin":
- Junan varaan ei voi laskea, syynä valtio (rahoitus) ja VR (kustannukset). Muuten se olisi hyvä suora yhteys.
- Kumipyörät ei nyt vaan toimi.
- Metrosta saisi jotenkin nopean niin että sillä olisi kolmas haara suoraan pitkin Itäväylää, mutta tuo on kustannuksiltaan vielä mahdottomampi ja lisäksi vuoroväli/kapasiteetti menee triplahaaroituksen takia ongelmalliseksi. Ei toimi.
- Pikaratikka toimii oikein kivasti Itikseen saakka, mutta keskustayhteys on ongelma. Ja tämän voi käytännössä ratkaista näin:

Unified vaihtoehdon rata Majvik - Västerkulla, noin 5,5km, sanotaan nyt vaikka 12 min suht tiheällä pysäkinvälillä. 
Tästä sitten Jokerina Itikseen joka toinen ratikka (5 min vuoroväli) ja joko toinen Porvoonväylä maastokäytävässä kulkevaa oikorataa suoraan Kumpulaan ilman pysähdyksiä. Tuo on noin 13km, sanotaan 12 min. Tämä oikorata maksaa noin 100M
Kumpula-Rautatientori Hämeentietä pitkin hoidetaan sellaisen kuntoon että se 5km väli nyt vaan taittuu 12 min, eli 25km/h nopeudella, ja sitä voi ajaa pitkillä Jokeri-junilla. Jos se vaatii jotain tunneleita, tms. niin sitten se vaatii. Tää saa maksaa toiset 100M.

Eli tuollaiset 35 min Majvik- Rautatientori, Västerkullasta alle 25. Ja pysäkit on kävelyetäisyydellä.  Maksaa alle puolet siitä mitä se metro Mellunkylä - Majvik metro. Siedettävä kompromissi.

Jos:
a) Itäväylälle nyt ei vaan saa tehdä metropoliittista syistä ratikka, 
b) Juna on poissuljettu, ja
c) Metro ei voi maksaa miljardia,
niin en minä keksi mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa joka ihan oikeasti toimisi keskustaan saakka.

----------


## late-

> Linjalla 20 Vanha kirkkopuisto-Hietalahden tori 1 min (~33%) nopeampi ajoaika kuin linjalla 6.


Siellähän ne bussit kieltämättä päivittäin ohittelevat autoja ja ratikoita. Tai sitten oikeasti eivät ohittele ja kulkevat täsmälleen samassa liikennevirrassa kuin ratikat.

Ratikoiden ja bussien aikataulut laaditaan eri tavalla. Yksinkertaistaen busseille sallitaan linjan varrella vapaammin ohitusajasta myöhässä olemista. Näistä ei voi suoraan päätellä todellisia nopeuksia. Ei varsinkaan yleisöaikatauluista.

----------


## risukasa

> Ratikoiden ja bussien aikataulut laaditaan eri tavalla. Yksinkertaistaen busseille sallitaan linjan varrella vapaammin ohitusajasta myöhässä olemista. Näistä ei voi suoraan päätellä todellisia nopeuksia. Ei varsinkaan yleisöaikatauluista.


Kuten tänään h52:lla Koskela - E-Haaga - Koskela -matkalla oli bussi molempiin suuntiin yli 10min myöhässä.

----------


## kouvo

> Ösundomiin saa lähes pelkillä omakotitaloillakin tuollaiset 30 000 asukasta. Riittää ihan hyvin väestöpaohjaksi ratikalle.


Riippuu kuitenkin aikalailla siitä miten tuo väestöpohja alueelle jysäytetään, mökit 30 000 asukkaalle on kuitenkin hitusen haastavampi ratkaisu kuin ihmisten päällekäin pinoaminen, noin ratikan toiminnan kannalta. 

Pohjois-helsinki, suhteellisen pientalovaltainen ja väkimäärältään varmaankin hyvin Ö-sundomiin vertautuva alue, toimii puhtaasti bussijoukkoliikenteen varassa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Unified vaihtoehdon rata Majvik - Västerkulla, noin 5,5km, sanotaan nyt vaikka 12 min suht tiheällä pysäkinvälillä. 
> Tästä sitten Jokerina Itikseen joka toinen ratikka (5 min vuoroväli) ja joko toinen Porvoonväylä maastokäytävässä kulkevaa oikorataa suoraan Kumpulaan ilman pysähdyksiä. Tuo on noin 13km, sanotaan 12 min. Tämä oikorata maksaa noin 100M
> Kumpula-Rautatientori Hämeentietä pitkin hoidetaan sellaisen kuntoon että se 5km väli nyt vaan taittuu 12 min, eli 25km/h nopeudella, ja sitä voi ajaa pitkillä Jokeri-junilla. Jos se vaatii jotain tunneleita, tms. niin sitten se vaatii. Tää saa maksaa toiset 100M.
> 
> Eli tuollaiset 35 min Majvik- Rautatientori, Västerkullasta alle 25. Ja pysäkit on kävelyetäisyydellä.  Maksaa alle puolet siitä mitä se metro Mellunkylä - Majvik metro. Siedettävä kompromissi.
> 
> Jos:
> a) Itäväylälle nyt ei vaan saa tehdä metropoliittista syistä ratikka, 
> b) Juna on poissuljettu, ja
> ...


Nyt kuullostaa hyvältä:
+Korvaa linjan 77
+Lisää Jakomäen, Tattarisuon, Malmin lentokentän, Kivikonlaidan, Latokartanon ja Viikin joukkoliikennetarjontaa
+Uusia yhteyksiä (mm. Lahdenväylän ja Malmin suunnan busseihin), vaihto Jokeriin onnistuu Viikin tiedepuistolla.
-Tarvitsee metron jatkeen Länsisalmeen (yhteys Itäkeskukseen, Herttoniemeen ym..)
+Korvaa metron jatkeen Länsisalmesta eteenpäin
+Nopeus

Koska U-linjat jäävät joka tapauksessa, saataisiin myös niitä kehittelemällä yhteys Itäkeskukseen, Kamppiin ym., tulisi luultavasti pienin parannuksin reilusti metron jatketta Länsimäkeen(kään) edullisemmaksi.



> Siellähän ne bussit kieltämättä päivittäin ohittelevat autoja ja ratikoita. Tai sitten oikeasti eivät ohittele ja kulkevat täsmälleen samassa liikennevirrassa kuin ratikat.


Uskoisin että jos raitiovaunuja ei olisi (tiellä), bussi ajaisi sen minuutin nopeampaan tässä tilanteessa. Ei ainakaan raitiovaunut kakskymppisen takapuskurissa näytä kiinni olevan..




> Kuten tänään h52:lla Koskela - E-Haaga - Koskela -matkalla oli bussi molempiin suuntiin yli 10min myöhässä.


Normimeininkiä h52:lla, viimeksi kun menin oli vain 7 min myöhässä, lauantaina. Ennen (connexin aikoihin) tuli vitsailtua kyseisen linjan aikataulusta koska oli a-i-n-a myöhässä, jopa 15 minuuttia. Nyt onkin linjan paperiaikataulut vaihdettu tolppapysäkillä reaaliaikaiseen näyttöön, näyttääpähän oikeaa saapumisaikaa :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Riippuu kuitenkin aikalailla siitä miten tuo väestöpohja alueelle jysäytetään, mökit 30 000 asukkaalle on kuitenkin hitusen haastavampi ratkaisu kuin ihmisten päällekäin pinoaminen, noin ratikan toiminnan kannalta.


No joo, mutta jos nyt aseman vaikutusalue on se 400 metrin ympyrä, niin siinä asuu sellaiset parituhatta ihmistä. 




> Pohjois-helsinki, suhteellisen pientalovaltainen ja väkimäärältään varmaankin hyvin Ö-sundomiin vertautuva alue, toimii puhtaasti bussijoukkoliikenteen varassa.


Tuota, on täällä yksi sellainen raidekulkuneuvokin. :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:20 ----------




> Nyt kuullostaa hyvältä:
> +Korvaa linjan 77


Vaatii haaran, mun ajatus on että tuolla ei Ösundom Express pysähdy, mutta miksei.




> +Lisää Jakomäen, Tattarisuon, Malmin lentokentän, Kivikonlaidan, Latokartanon ja Viikin joukkoliikennetarjontaa


Latokartano kanssa haaralla jos tehdään, ja itseasiassa sama haara kuin Jakomäkeen.




> +Uusia yhteyksiä (mm. Lahdenväylän ja Malmin suunnan busseihin), vaihto Jokeriin onnistuu Viikin tiedepuistolla.


Olen vähän kahden vaiheilla että pitäisikö pysähtyä Viikissä, minuutti lisää, mutta kyllä hyvä pointti. Sitten taas toisaalta...




> -Tarvitsee metron jatkeen Länsisalmeen (yhteys Itäkeskukseen, Herttoniemeen ym..)


...niin siis tarkoitin että tuo pikarata on Itikseen ja edelleen Jokerille jatkavan radan lisäksi. Eli Viikkiin pääsisi Östikasta Itiksenkin kautta. Eli ei välttämättä tarvitse, mutta olisihan se nätti lisä.

Mutta tuo siis liittyisi toki ylipäänsä Lahdenväylän suunnan rataan. Se ei joo ole sormimallissa, mutta sitä asutusta on kuitenkin paljon ja myös rakennuskelpoista maata. Minä en vaan usko siihen että sitä Lahdenväylän suuntaa voi palvella yhdellä ratalinjauksella.

Ongelmia on kaksi, ensinnäkin ne asutuskeskukset on ikävästi vuorotellen eripuolilla motaria, ensin Pihlajisto ja Pihlajamäki länsipuolelle, sitten Viikki, Kivikko ja Jakomäki itäpuolelle, mutta taas Heikinlaakso länsipuolelle. Hakunila on juttu sinänsä. Ja tietenkin Malmi on lännessä. Jos tuon yrittäisi hoitaa yhdellä radalla niin sitä tulisi toivoton siksakki, kts. Ösundomin metro, eli tuo vaatisi jonkinlaisia haaroja.

Toisaalta etäisyydet on aika pitkiä, ja tämän takia ei ole toivottavaa että vaikkapa Hakunilan juna pysähtyy matkalla joka kylässä. Kts. Ösundomin metro.  :Smile: 

Minusta tuo on tehtävissä vähemmillä haaroilla kun nykyinen bussilinjasto, muttei kuitenkaan yhdellä radalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Metrovaunuparien pikavaihtoja junasta toiseen on jauhettu foorumilla ennenkin, ja lopputulema oli muistaakseni se, että nykyisillä vuoroväleillä ei junien lyhentämisestä ja pidentämisestä 'lennossa' tulisi mitään, ja tuskin tulisi 10 minuutin vuorovälilläkään. Ymmärtääkseni missään maailman metrossa ei harrasteta moista.


Perun pahat puheeni tuolta osin. Muistan joskus täällä väitetyn, että Helsingin metrojunien kytkimet eivät soveltuisi nopeaan toimintaan. Asiantuntijat kirjoittakoon siitä. Juutubissa on pätkä, josta näkyy miten homma toimii Hanoverin Stadtbahnin ratikoilla. Tove Janssonin pilapiirrosta lainatakseni: "Guck mal, wie praktisch!" (Piirroksessa pikkutyttö toteaa näin äidilleen, kun näkee pikkupojan pissalla puskan takana.) Knightriderin esittämässä Ösundom-Mellunkylä -väliä kulkevassa metrovaunuparissa en silti näe juuri tolkkua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö tälläisessä maksimilinjanopeuslaskennassa pidä ottaa jo kiihtyvyys mukaan? En nyt väitä tietäväni tarkkoja lukuja, mutta käsittääkseni kiskoliikenteen vakaampi kulku mahdollistaa suuremmat kiihtyvyydet niin, että matkustajat voivat vielä seistä mukavasti. Tosin sähkömoottoroitu bussilinja ensiluokkaisella asfaltilla (idealisoitu BRT siis) voisi varmaan myös kiihtyä aika paljon reaalimaailman busseja tsaisemmin ja siten nopeammin. Silti terve järki sanoo, että teräskiskoilla on ideaaliolosuhteissakin tasaisempaa.


Kiihtyvyys on ratkaiseva tekijä, ja siinä bussi jää ratikasta. Suurin mahdollinen kiihtyvyys toki saavutetaan niin bussilla kuin ratikallakin alhaisilla nopeuksilla. Suurinta kiihtyvyyttä rajoittaa se, että kuljetetaan seisovia matkustajia. Ja siksi maksimina pidetään 1,3 m/s^2, mutta mukavuussyistä pidetään riittävänä arvoa 1,2 m/s^2.

Bussilla on kaksi heikkoutta. Bussin kiihtyvyys laskee voimakkaasti nopeuden kasvaessa, koska bussien dieselmoottoreista ei kannata tehdä kovin isoja. Toinen ongelma on, että kiihtyvyyden ohella mukavuuteen vaikuttaa nykiminen. Ratikassa ei ole vaihteita, jotka aiheuttavat nykimistä ja myös alentavat keskimääräistä kiihtyvyyttä. Bussissa on, joskin haittaa on vähennetty momentinmuuntimella, joka onneksi Suomessa on yleinen ratkaisu busseissa.

Tien pinta heikentää bussin matkustusmukavuutta, mutta ei varsinaisesti estä bussin nopeutta tai kiihtyvyyttä. Sen sijaan sivusuuntaisen liikkeen tarve, kuten lähtö pysäkkitaskusta tai ajo sinne, hidastaa olennaisesti bussin kulkua.




> Kuinkas suuria ihmisjoukkoja yksittäinen BRT-väylä muuten kuljettaa maailmalla tunnissa, kellään selvää käsitystä?


Tässä osoitteessa olevan esitteen mukaan Bogotassa olisi saavutettu 41.000 matkustajaa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan. Esite ei kerro, missä olosuhteissa, millä kalustolla jne. tällainen saavutetaan.

Tässä osoitteessa olevan videon aloituskuva kertookin jo enemmän. Tuplapysäkille on jonottamassa useita busseja, eli kapasiteettia saadaan nopeuden kustannuksella. Kuvassa näyttää olevan 5 bussia, joista ensimmäinen on lähdössä. Video ei näytä missään, mikä on yhden bussin pysäkkiaika josta voisi laskea todellisen kapasiteetin.

Wikipedian artikkeli kertoo useitakin BRT-kapasiteetteja, mutta toteaa aivan oikein, että 10 sekunnin vuoroväli liikkuvilla busseilla on eri asia kuin pysäkeillä pysähtyvät bussit, joille Wiki antaa käytännön arvoksi 10.000 hlö/h.

Tässä osoitteessa olevassa kuvassa näkyy, että ainoastaan pysäkit eivät ole 4-kaistaisia, vaan myös itse väyläkin on 4-kaistainen.

Suoraan sanoen en uskokaan, että tuo 41.000 pitää paikkaansa yhdelle kaistalle. Bogotassa ajetaan nivelbusseilla, joissa videon mukaan on osittain 2+2 istuinjärjestys. Wikin mukaan bussien kapasiteetti on 160 hlö. Vuorovälin tulisi olla 14 sekuntia, joka on täysin mahdotonta yhdellä pysäkillä. Bogotassa on käytössä korkeat laiturit ja busseihin kuljetaan kaikista ovista. Siitä huolimatta ja erityisesti täyteen ahdettuna pysäkkiajat eivät voi olla 14 sekuntia. Jaettuna kahdelle kaistalle 28 sekuntiakin tuntuu epäuskottavalta.

Mutta eipä ilmoitettu 41.000 olekaan mikään vertailukelpoinen lukema, koska se ei ole yhtä kaistaa kohden. Wikin 10.000 per kaista voin uskoa, koska se on noin minuutin vuoroväli. Se on sitten toinen juttu, kuinka paljon kalliimpaa on kuljettaa 10.000 ihmistä bussilla kuin ratikalla.

Bussifanit eivät tietenkään hyväksy tuon viimeisen linkin artikkelia, mutta mielenkiintoinen laskelma sieltä löytyy. Kun suhteutetaan Columbian palkkataso, Bogotan BRT on maksanut enemmän kuin mitä olisi maksanut tehdä se ratikkana. Tietenkin bussijärjestelmän eduksi paikallisissa olosuhteissa on sanottava se, että jos omassa maassa on jo bussitehdas, on käytännössä halvempi hankkia busseja kuin ostaa länsimaisilta firmoilta raitiovaunuja. Mutta jos on bussejakin hankittu 1000 kappaletta, luultavasti niiden tilalle tarvittavat 500 raitiovaunuakin olisi voitu valmistaa suurimmaksi osaksi paikan päällä.

Vielä lienee selvyyden vuoksi hyvä todeta, että Bogotan joukkoliikenne ei ole pelkästään 84 km. korkealattiaisia ja vasemmanpuoleisin ovin toimivia BRT-busseja, vaan niiden lisäksi Bogotassa on 477 km. tavallisia bussireittejä, jotka toimivat myös syöttöliikenteenä BRT-linjoille.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja mitä Östersundomiin tulee, niin karttaa katsomalla voisi kuvitella että sieltä olisi enemmän tarvetta poikittaisbussille Tikkurilan ja lentokentän suuntaan kuin Jokeriin kytketylle ratikalle.





> Pääliikennesuunta Ö-sundomista on helsingin keskustaan.


Joukkoliikenteen pääliikennesuunta on tehdyissä raporteissa Helsingin keskusta, koska mitään muuta ratkaisua ei ole tutkittukaan.

Joukkoliikenteen pääliikennesuunta ei ole sama asia kuin asukkaiden pääliikennesuunta. Seudun joukkoliikenneverkon rakenteessa ei voi ollakaan mitään muuta pääliikennesuuntaa kuin Helsingin keskusta, koska joukkoliikenteen palvelua muihin suuntiin on vain marginaalisesti. Ja suunnittelijoiden asenne on, ettei muihin suuntiin kannata joukkoliikennettä tehdä, koska siellä ei ole matkustajia. Tällä verukkeellahan Jokeriakin lykättiin vuosikymmen.

Jos samalla tavalla olisi toimittu autoilun kanssa, ei olisi koskaan rakennettu kehäteitä. Eihän ollut mitään kehämäistä liikennettä ennen kehäteitä, joten ei tarvita mitään kehäteitä. Mutta tässä on autoilun ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelun vuosikymmenten asenne-ero: Autopuolue haluaa jatkuvasti lisää teitä paikkoihin, joissa ei ole vielä teitä, koska autopuolue haluaa lisätä autoilun käyttömahdollisuuksia. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa halutaan minimoida joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa, koska joukkoliikenne on kallista. Ja siksi joukkoliikennettä tehdään vain sen verran kuin on pakko. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelu siis minimoi joukkoliikenteen käyttömahdollisuuksia.

Poikkeuksen tästä joukkoliikenteen periaatteesta tekee kuitenkin metrosuunnittelu. Vaikka metron kustannukset ovat suurimmat mahdolliset, metroa pitäisi rakentaa kaikkialle. Myös niihin paikkoihin, joissa muuta joukkoliikennettä pidetään liian kalliina ettei sitä haluta tehdä.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Kun suhteutetaan Columbian palkkataso, Bogotan BRT on maksanut enemmän kuin mitä olisi maksanut tehdä se ratikkana. Tietenkin bussijärjestelmän eduksi paikallisissa olosuhteissa on sanottava se, että jos omassa maassa on jo bussitehdas, on käytännössä halvempi hankkia busseja kuin ostaa länsimaisilta firmoilta raitiovaunuja. Mutta jos on bussejakin hankittu 1000 kappaletta, luultavasti niiden tilalle tarvittavat 500 raitiovaunuakin olisi voitu valmistaa suurimmaksi osaksi paikan päällä.


Bogotassa yksi poliittinen realiteetti oli se, että Kolumbia on öljyntuottajamaa ja öljy-yhtiöt ilmeisesti muutenkin käyttävät siellä erityisen suurta vaikutusvaltaa. Dieselittömyys oli järjestelmää suunniteltaessa ratikalle iso poliittinen haitta. Toisaalta Bogota on sijaintinsa (korkealla merenpinnan yläpuolella), kokonsa ja ilmansaasteidensa puolesta kaupunki, jonka pitäisi etunenässä olla vaihtamassa paikallisesti päästöttömiin kulkuneuvoihin. Transmilenio-BRT:ssä käsittääkseni edellytetään parempaa polttoaineen laatua kuin sitä edeltäneessä bussiliikenteessä, ja tämän ja entiseen bussisekameteliin verrattuna parantuneen tehokkuuden ansiosta päästöt ovat ainakin pienentyneet. Perustamisen jälkeen valtaan tulleet pormestarit ovat vissiin yrittäneet ajaa uusien linjojen perustamista raideliikenteenä, mutta ainakin toistaiseksi tehdään bussikaistaa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tietynlaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa toki näin. Mutta pointti oli perustella miksi bussi joissain tapauksissa kuitenkin voi olla ratikkaa nopeampi. 
> Nauhamainen kaupunkirakenne toki on yhtälailla eduksi myös metrolle, joten se ei paranna ratikan asemaa metroon verrattuna.


Tässäkin on kuitenkin eroa, yritetäänkö jonkin suunnan joukkoliikennettä hoitaa yhdellä, neljällä-viidellä vai kymmenellä haaralla. Vrt. Länsimetro, Tramwest-suunnitelma ja nykyinen bussilinjasto Länsiväylän suunnalla. Bussijärjestelmän haittapuoli on se, että kun bussit ajavat "pikaosuuttaan" moottoritiellä, niin ne palvelevat silloin huonosti tai ei ollenkaan välille jääviä alueita.

Metron rakentaminen taas maksaa niin paljon, ettei sille oikein kannata tehdä haaroja.




> Ja mitä Östersundomiin tulee, niin karttaa katsomalla voisi kuvitella että sieltä olisi enemmän tarvetta poikittaisbussille Tikkurilan ja lentokentän suuntaan kuin Jokeriin kytketylle ratikalle.


Nämäkin yhteydet voidaan toteuttaa raideliikenteeseen perustuen (l. pikaraitiotienä), kun ei haaskata kaikkia rahoja metroon.  :Biggrin:

----------


## 339-DF

En tiedä, olenko pessimisti vai realisti, vaiko vain äärettömän tympeä, mutta sanon silti: kaikki tämä keskustelu on ihan turhaa.

Jokainen meistä tietää, jos ihan tosissaan ajattelee, että Kaukoidän joukkoliikenne tullaan hoitamaan kymmenien vuosien ajan liityntäbusseilla Itikseen, kaikkine hyvine ja huonoine puolineen. Niin se vaan menee.

Helsinki väitti Kaukoitää halutessaan, että sinne tehdään omakotitalomattoa. Ja seuraavassa virkkeessä sanottiin, että metro pitää saada. Jokainen kadun tallaaja ymmärtää, että tässä ristiriidassa ei ole mitään tolkkua, metrolla ei tulla palvelemaan omakotimattoja, koska se on mahdollisimman väärä väline siihen. Eli joko tehokas kerrostalolähiönauha ja metro tai sitten omakotitalot eikä metroa. Käytännössä paine jälkimmäiseen lienee kovempi, varsinkin kun Kaukoidästä on paljastunut niin paljon luonnonsuojelutarpeita, ettei sinne päästäkään rakentamaan niin vapaasti kun oli ajateltu.

Ehkä sinne tehdään pari betonilähiötä haulikolla ampuen, ja sopivat alueet täytetään sitten niillä omakotitaloilla. Mutta ei sellaiseenkaan "kaupunki"rakenteeseen vielä ruveta metroa vetämään. Vaan se tehdään "sitten joskus". Ja siihen asti ajetaan "toistaiseksi" busseilla Itikseen.

Sekin on vielä virallisesti hyväksymättä, että se Kaukoitä nyt vaan on niin kaukana, ettei sieltä pääse puolessa tunnissa Helsingin keskustaan. Kunhan se ensin hyväksytään, niin kuin ennen pitkää väistämättä käy, hyväksytään kyllä sekin, että liityntäbussi ajaa "toistaiseksi" Itikseen asti.

Sanottakoon nyt vielä sekin, että Kaukoidän omakotiasukkaiden kannalta lie suurin piirtein samantekevää, ajaako se liityntäbussi Itikseen vai jollekin lähempänä olevalle, uudelle metroasemalle. Jos on pakko valita, varmaan se Itikseen ajava bussi voittaisi, kun sillä sentään pääsisi johonkin oikeaan kohteeseenkin eli Itiksen palveluiden äärelle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jokainen meistä tietää, jos ihan tosissaan ajattelee, että Kaukoidän joukkoliikenne tullaan hoitamaan kymmenien vuosien ajan liityntäbusseilla Itikseen, kaikkine hyvine ja huonoine puolineen. Niin se vaan menee.


Hyvä, kuvaava nimivalinta. Tampereella on Amuri, Petsamo, Lappi (kaupunginosia) ja Siperia (rakennus). Helsingissä on nyt sitten oma Kaukoitä.   :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Hyvä, kuvaava nimivalinta.


Niinpä! Ville Komsi tuota taisi ensin käyttää, en tiedä, onko se hänen omaa keksintöään. Mutta kuvaava nimitys todella.

----------


## teme

Laskeskelin tässä lepopäivän ratoksi:

- Majvikin metro maksaa 700 miljoonaa. HLJ-luonnos liite 1, sivu 40, http://www.hsl.fi/FI/HLJ2011/Documen...ienennetty.pdf

- Itäratikka Majvikiin saakka olisi varmaan noin 140 miljoonaa euroa. 
- Raide-Jokeri Itäkeskus-Viikki on noin 20 miljoonaa yhteiskustannuksineen. http://www.raidejokeri.info/Raportti...NUKSET_web.pdf
- Tiedelinja Viikki - Otaniemi on 350 miljoonaa jos se tehdään Pasila-Meilahti välillä tunnelissa. HLJ, s. 44.
- Kamppi-Meilahti metro olisi noin 3 kilometriä, sanotaan 300 miljoonaa ja sovitaan että tunneliratikka maksaisi saman varmaan.
Eli yhteensä 810 miljoonaa, sanotaan pyöreästi 810 miljoonaa.

Eli jos hankitaan tohon putkeen oransseja ratikoita niin saadaan Kamppi-Östersundom metro ja kaupan päälle vielä Otaniemen haara. Tuo on tosin ihan yhtä hidas kuin se esitetty Itämetrokin, mutta kun tämä tehtäisiin keskustaan saakka ihan alusta niin voisi tehdä semmoisen radan että sillä voi ajaa pikavuoroja.

----------


## late-

> - Tiedelinja Viikki - Otaniemi on 350 miljoonaa jos se tehdään Pasila-Meilahti välillä tunnelissa. HLJ, s. 44.


Varoituksena tässä sekoittuvat nyt ihan eri tason kustannusarvaukset. Östersundomin metrosta on tehty jonkinlaiset "oikeat" suunnitelmat ja Majvikinkin metrosta sellaiset kohta valmistuvat. Tiedelinjan kustannukset on ennustettu excelin avulla. Tunnelivaihtoehdossa arvausten linjana olivat vastaavalle linjaukselle alustavasti suunnitellun metron kustannukset miinus sopiva prosenttiosuus ja pintavaihtoehdon osalta suunnilleen vastaaviksi tulkitut Jokerin osuudet. Olin mukana tekemässä molempia.

Näin arvauksia sisältävä karkea arvio muuttuu äkisti totuudeksi. Sitten itketään, jos kustannusarvio ei pidäkään paikkaansa. Vastaavasti vaikkapa raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämisselvityksessä on käytetty ihan yhtä km-hintaa kaikille ratahankkeille. Mitään suunnittelua ei vielä ole tehty, joten kustannuksia ei voi oikeasti arvioida.




> Tuo on tosin ihan yhtä hidas kuin se esitetty Itämetrokin, mutta kun tämä tehtäisiin keskustaan saakka ihan alusta niin voisi tehdä semmoisen radan että sillä voi ajaa pikavuoroja.


Ihan yhtä hidas vai hitaampi? Jokerilla on pintarata ja välipysäkkejä Itiksestä Viikkiin. Tiedelinja on pintalinja Viikistä Mäkelänkadulle. Nopeustaso voisi hyvin tehtynä olla 25 km/h ja reitti on kiertävä.

----------


## teme

> Varoituksena tässä sekoittuvat nyt ihan eri tason kustannusarvaukset. Östersundomin metrosta on tehty jonkinlaiset "oikeat" suunnitelmat ja Majvikinkin metrosta sellaiset kohta valmistuvat. Tiedelinjan kustannukset on ennustettu excelin avulla. Tunnelivaihtoehdossa arvausten linjana olivat vastaavalle linjaukselle alustavasti suunnitellun metron kustannukset miinus sopiva prosenttiosuus ja pintavaihtoehdon osalta suunnilleen vastaaviksi tulkitut Jokerin osuudet. Olin mukana tekemässä molempia.
> 
> Näin arvauksia sisältävä karkea arvio muuttuu äkisti totuudeksi. Sitten itketään, jos kustannusarvio ei pidäkään paikkaansa. Vastaavasti vaikkapa raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämisselvityksessä on käytetty ihan yhtä km-hintaa kaikille ratahankkeille. Mitään suunnittelua ei vielä ole tehty, joten kustannuksia ei voi oikeasti arvioida.


OK, ja ymmärrän riskin, mutta karkea tuo mun laskelma on muutenkin. Tuo 300 miljoona Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti ratikalle kun Kampin asema on jo louhittu ja Töölön voitaisiin tehdä Pisaran kanssa lienee yläkanttiin.




> Ihan yhtä hidas vai hitaampi? Jokerilla on pintarata ja välipysäkkejä Itiksestä Viikkiin. Tiedelinja on pintalinja Viikistä Mäkelänkadulle. Nopeustaso voisi hyvin tehtynä olla 25 km/h ja reitti on kiertävä.


Kiertävä se on, siitä ei pääse mihinkään, se suora reitti kulkisi Itäväylää mut ku... Mutta nopeustasolle varmaan voisi tehdä jotain suht siedettävin lisäkustannuksin. Viikki - Itis välillä Viilarintien ja Viikintien ylitys eritasoon sekä Holkkitie kiinni niin se on käytännössä täyseristetty rata.  En tiedä miten te olette Tiederatikan piirtäneet Viikistä Kumpulaan, mutta jos käyttäisi Lahdentien maakäytävää niin tuo olisi samoin nopea. Olennaista on nyt kuitenkin se että voisi ajaa pikavuoroja. Sen Kaukoidän pikajunan tota kautta pitäisi pysähtyä Östikan jälkeen Itiksessä, Viikissä ja Kumpulassa ennen Pasilaa, ei muualla. Ja jos se metro tehdään niin sama koskee sitä, jollain ihmeen ilveellä siinäkin pitäisi toteuttaa pikavuoro.

----------


## late-

> En tiedä miten te olette Tiederatikan piirtäneet Viikistä Kumpulaan, mutta jos käyttäisi Lahdentien maakäytävää niin tuo olisi samoin nopea. Olennaista on nyt kuitenkin se että voisi ajaa pikavuoroja.


Viilarintien kohdalla on sen verran jyrkkä mutka, että siinä ei liene suurta apua eritasosta. Holkkitien voinee sulkea tai käyttää puomeja. Viikintie vaatisi varmaankin sen eritason. Eiköhän nämä pysty tekemään. Viikintiellä tosin taitaa kaavallisena miinuksena olla tunnelikadun ramppivarauksia, mutta tuskin niihin maailma päättyy.

Viikistä Kumpulaan on hahmoteltu koko joukko vaihtoehtoja. Lahdenväylän eteläreunassa on periaatteessa Viiran varaus, joten sitä varmaankin pitäisi käyttää nopealle linjalle. On tosin paikoitellen käytännössä tukossa. Hämeentielle liityttäessä joudutaan väkisin olemaan pätkä muiden ratikoiden seassa. Kiepautus alas Vallilanlaaksoon täytynee tehdä vasemman kautta taaksepäin, mistä tulee jonkin verran aikasakkoa. Arabianrannan läpi ei löydy sen sujuvampaa reittiä ja Hermannin rantatielle vievän rampin vierustaa ei ilmeisesti mahdu. Kallion sisällä on kiihdytinlaboratorio, joten louhimaan ei pääse. En tiedä voisiko geometrisesti saada toimimaan sellaisen ratkaisun, että raitiotie kulkisikin maan tasossa eikä sillalla. Se voisi jopa olla hyvä.

Pikavuorot vaativat ohitusraiteita ainakin joillekin pysäkeille. Varmaankin niille samoille, joilla tämä linja pysähtyy. Ei se ehkä mahdotonta olisi. Kaikkien linjojen pitää tosin sitten kulkea todellakin kuin elokuvissa. Leveä hihani kertoo, että ihannetapauksessa matka-aika Itiksestä Kumpulaan voisi olla ehkä 10-12 minuuttia, Kumpulasta Pasilaan noin 4 (lisäsin pysäkin Mäkelänkadulle ja sakkoa laaksoon pääsemisestä). Pasilasta Kamppiin on kai 6-8 minuuttia riippuen asemien määrästä. Joku voisi tarkistaa Töölön metron papereista. Koko roska 20-24 minuuttia. Parhaassa tapauksessa noin 5 minuuttia suoraa metroa hitaampi. Ei tarjoamiensa yhteyksien takia ehkä hassumpi, koska vaihdollinen yhteys metroonkin on tarjolla.

----------


## teme

> Viilarintien kohdalla on sen verran jyrkkä mutka, että siinä ei liene suurta apua eritasosta. Holkkitien voinee sulkea tai käyttää puomeja. Viikintie vaatisi varmaankin sen eritason. Eiköhän nämä pysty tekemään. Viikintiellä tosin taitaa kaavallisena miinuksena olla tunnelikadun ramppivarauksia, mutta tuskin niihin maailma päättyy.


Siinä on muistaakseni korkeuseroa sen verran että voisi toimia niin että se koko mutka olisi sillalla jolloin kaarresädekin olisi loivempi. Maksaa joo ja tekee pysäkin sijoittamisesta vähän hankalaa. Toisaalta jos se pysäkki olisi katua korkeammalla se voisi olla samassa tasossa kuin mahdollisesti tuleva uusi Roihupellon metroasema. Laiturin yli vaihto edes yhteen suuntaan.




> Viikistä Kumpulaan on hahmoteltu koko joukko vaihtoehtoja. Lahdenväylän eteläreunassa on periaatteessa Viiran varaus, joten sitä varmaankin pitäisi käyttää nopealle linjalle. On tosin paikoitellen käytännössä tukossa.


Miksei se ratikka voisi vaan ajaa keskellä Lahdentietä ja nousta siitä sille uudelle sillalle. Siis jos ajatus on että välillä ei pysähdytä.




> Hämeentielle liityttäessä joudutaan väkisin olemaan pätkä muiden ratikoiden seassa. Kiepautus alas Vallilanlaaksoon täytynee tehdä vasemman kautta taaksepäin, mistä tulee jonkin verran aikasakkoa. Arabianrannan läpi ei löydy sen sujuvampaa reittiä ja Hermannin rantatielle vievän rampin vierustaa ei ilmeisesti mahdu. Kallion sisällä on kiihdytinlaboratorio, joten louhimaan ei pääse. En tiedä voisiko geometrisesti saada toimimaan sellaisen ratkaisun, että raitiotie kulkisikin maan tasossa eikä sillalla. Se voisi jopa olla hyvä.


Onko siinä länsipuolessa ongelma ratageometria vai autokaistojen viemä tila? Jos jälkimmäinen niin olisi ehkä helpompaa autoille korvaava liittymä rantatielle. Joko ramppi sillalta tai sitten lyhyt tunnelinpätkä Kustaa Vaasankadun lopusta. 




> Pikavuorot vaativat ohitusraiteita ainakin joillekin pysäkeille. Varmaankin niille samoille, joilla tämä linja pysähtyy. Ei se ehkä mahdotonta olisi. Kaikkien linjojen pitää tosin sitten kulkea todellakin kuin elokuvissa. Leveä hihani kertoo, että ihannetapauksessa matka-aika Itiksestä Kumpulaan voisi olla ehkä 10-12 minuuttia, Kumpulasta Pasilaan noin 4 (lisäsin pysäkin Mäkelänkadulle ja sakkoa laaksoon pääsemisestä). Pasilasta Kamppiin on kai 6-8 minuuttia riippuen asemien määrästä. Joku voisi tarkistaa Töölön metron papereista. Koko roska 20-24 minuuttia. Parhaassa tapauksessa noin 5 minuuttia suoraa metroa hitaampi. Ei tarjoamiensa yhteyksien takia ehkä hassumpi, koska vaihdollinen yhteys metroonkin on tarjolla.


Se Itis - Östersundom pika toimisi minusta ihan hyvin niin että Itiksessä Raide-Jokeri kaartaa asemalle ja Pika menee suoraan, Raide-Jokerin pysähdykseen voisi jättää vähän väliä eli tuo olisi tavallaan päättäri. Varsinainen idea tuossa kuitenkin olisi että Östikasta pääsisi Pasilaan siedettävässä ajassa vaihdotta. 

Mutta joo on tuo turhan pitkä. Pikalinja pitäisi mennä suoraan Itäväylää jos halutaan ydinkeskustaan nopeasti. Riittävän nopea yhteys saataisiin niin että ajettaisin Itäväylää vaikkapa Vartiokylän pyskiltä pysähtymättä Hakaniemeen, jonne se linja voisi nyt alustavasti päättyäkin ettei tarvitse mennä siihen ikuisuuskeskusteluun siitä että mihin sieltä sittten voisi pikaratikalla jatkaa. Jotain 10 minuuttia (n. 10 km). Itiksessä ei tarvitsi sen Pikajunan mennä kun sinne menisi Raide-Jokeri ja välilasemille pääsee vaihtamalla siitä metroon.

Metrolla tuo onnistuisi ehkä niin että välillä Mellunkylä - Majvik olisi yksi asema ja rata menisi suoraan Itäväylän vartta ja junat olisivat nykyistä nopeampia. Mutta sitten pitäisi taas palvella se muu alue jotenkin muuten...

----------


## brynkka

Östersundomin raitiotietä varten voisi pohtia Laajasaloon tulevaisuudessa kulkevan radan jatkamista Yliskylästä itäänpäin. Reitti voisi kulkea Vartiosaaren ja Ramsinniemen kautta Rastilan metroasemalle ja siitä edelleen Vuosaaren lävitse mieluiten Kallvikintietä Östersundomiin. 

Kalliiksihan tämä tietenkin tulisi; siltojen Reposalmen ja Ramsinsalmen ylitsi pitäisi olla pituudeltaan luokkaa 200m ja Ramsinniemen reitti vaatisi pengerryksiä maaston epätasaisuuden takia. Vastaavasti hyötypuolelle voisi laskea huomattavan ajansäästön, kartalla linjaus on metrorataa tai Itäväylää suorempi. Merirastilan ja Yliskylän välille ei välttämättä tarvitsisi yhtään pysäkkiparia, reilun kolmen kilometrin matkalle. Ehkä Vartiosaareen pitäisi pysäkki virittää, niin rata ei olisi kiinteistöille pelkkä haitta. 

Vartiosaaren ja Ramsinniemen kiinteistönomistajat varmaan pistäisivät kampoihin luontoarvoihin vedoten samalla omaa rauhaa puolustaakseen. Mikäli Vartiosaaresta jätetään pysäkki pois, eikä kevyen liikenteen väyliä rakenneta silloille, ei rata muuta saaren luonnetta. Se pysyy yhtä vaikeasti saavutettavana kuin nykyään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Östersundomin raitiotietä varten voisi pohtia Laajasaloon tulevaisuudessa kulkevan radan jatkamista Yliskylästä itäänpäin. Reitti voisi kulkea Vartiosaaren ja Ramsinniemen kautta Rastilan metroasemalle ja siitä edelleen Vuosaaren lävitse mieluiten Kallvikintietä Östersundomiin. 
> 
> Kalliiksihan tämä tietenkin tulisi; siltojen Reposalmen ja Ramsinsalmen ylitsi pitäisi olla pituudeltaan luokkaa 200m ja Ramsinniemen reitti vaatisi pengerryksiä maaston epätasaisuuden takia. Vastaavasti hyötypuolelle voisi laskea huomattavan ajansäästön, kartalla linjaus on metrorataa tai Itäväylää suorempi. Merirastilan ja Yliskylän välille ei välttämättä tarvitsisi yhtään pysäkkiparia, reilun kolmen kilometrin matkalle. Ehkä Vartiosaareen pitäisi pysäkki virittää, niin rata ei olisi kiinteistöille pelkkä haitta. 
> 
> Vartiosaaren ja Ramsinniemen kiinteistönomistajat varmaan pistäisivät kampoihin luontoarvoihin vedoten samalla omaa rauhaa puolustaakseen. Mikäli Vartiosaaresta jätetään pysäkki pois, eikä kevyen liikenteen väyliä rakenneta silloille, ei rata muuta saaren luonnetta. Se pysyy yhtä vaikeasti saavutettavana kuin nykyään.


Hyvä ehdotus, ja parantaa kulkuyhteyksiä. Linjat 90 ja 96 saadaan korvattua tällä + yhdellä Vuosaaren metron haaralla Vuosaaren asemalta Uutelan kanavan vartta Aurinkolahden rannan itäpäähän ja pidentämällä ysikasia Porslahdentielle.

Joka toinen juna voisi pysähtyä Ramsinniemessä ja Kallvikintien pohjoispäässä ja joka toinen Vartiosaaressa ja Meri-Rastilassa, näillä on harvemmin matkustajia, jotka haluaisivat esim. Meri-Rastilasta Ramsinniemeen tai Ramsinniemestä Vartiosaareen, joiden matka hidastuisi tällä järjestelmällä. Ei vaatisi lisäraiteita tai uutta kalustoa. Vartiosaareen riittäisi varmasti 20 minuutin vuoroväli.

----------


## teme

> Östersundomin raitiotietä varten voisi pohtia Laajasaloon tulevaisuudessa kulkevan radan jatkamista Yliskylästä itäänpäin. Reitti voisi kulkea Vartiosaaren ja Ramsinniemen kautta Rastilan metroasemalle ja siitä edelleen Vuosaaren lävitse mieluiten Kallvikintietä Östersundomiin.


Jos Vartiosaari gryndattaisiin niin voisi taloudellisesti toimia, muuten nyt ehkä kuitenkaan ei. Toisaalta ihan asematon Laajasalo-Merirastila ratikkatunnelikin on suhteessa Itämetroon ihan kannattava, mutta mikäpä ei olisi.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

Östersundomin yleiskaava Helsingin Kaupsussa, http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/P__t_ks...-24_Kslk_05_El

Esityslistalta, kirjaimet minun:



> Lähivuosikymmeninä toteuttamiskelpoinen raidejärjestelmä on metro sen (a) seudullisten ominaisuuksiensa ja (b) suuren kuljetuskapasiteettinsa takia. (c) Metroradan korkeusasemaan yleiskaavaluonnos ei ota vielä kantaa, koska siihen on monia vaihtoehtoja ja lopullinen korkeusasema tulee vaikuttamaan paljon metron kustannuksiin.


a) Seudullinen? Kuinka paljon matkustajia menee Espooseen saakka? Siinä metroselvityksessä tuo taisi olla muutamia prosentteja ja siinä sentään maankäyttö tuki metroa. KSV täsmentänee mitä seudullinen ihan tarkalleen ja määrällisesti ottaen tarkoittaa. Enkä ymmärrä miten tämä metro kiinnittyy muka hyvin junaverkkoon, yhteydet Pasilaan joka on sen hubi ovat umpisurkeat.

b) Suurempi kapasiteetti verrattuna mihin, Jouko-linjaan? 5 minuutin vuorovälillä mikä matskuissa vilahtelee metron kapasiteetti on tunnissa HKL:n mitoitusohjeen mukaan 3 096 istumapaikkaa ja 3 792 istumapaikkaa eli yhteensä 6 888 matkustajaa tunnissa. Pidempiä junia ei ole teknisesti mahdollista ajaa ja vuoroväli voi kiristää ehkä korkeinteen neljään minuuttiin, Pikaratikka esitetyllä 2,5 min vuorovälillä ja kahden vaunun junilla tarjoaa 3 360 istumapaikkaa ja laskutavasta riippuen 3 840 - 6 240 seisomapaikka eli yhteensä 7 200 - 9 600 matkustajaa tunnissa. ON vaikea ymmärtää miten alle 600 matkustajaa kuljettava juna viiden minuutin vuorovälillä tarjoaa enemmän kapasiteettia kuin 400 matkustajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä kuljettava juna. Mutta toki KSV:llä on tuon väitteen tueksi laskelmat.  :Smile: 

c) En ymmärrä miten "korkeusasema" tulee vaikuttamaan kustannuksiin, mutta kun tuosta ollaan vakuutteneita niin tähänkin varmasta löytyy luvut perusteluiksi.

Vaadin parempaa huuhaataa ihan myötähäpeän välttämiseksi!

Ohessa kuva kaavasta johon yritän lisätä 600 metrin säteiset ympyrät, vähän vaiketa ihan noin maaston perusteella mutta suurinpiirtein noin. 600 metriä kartalla vastaa noin kilometrin kävelymatkaa. Punertavat alueet on rakennettuja, pinkimmätkin ihan tiivistä pientaloaluetta. Hauskaa on myös se että muissa kohdin viitataan esiselvitykseen jonka ennusteet perustuivat vielä jotenkin tolkulliseen maankäyttöön.

Sen autoarmaadan mitä tuollaisesta suunnitelusta seuraa kustannus-, melu- ja päästövaikutukset varmastikin löytynet jostain, mutta niin pitkälle en ole päässyt.

----------


## petteri

> Enkä ymmärrä miten tämä metro kiinnittyy muka hyvin junaverkkoon, yhteydet Pasilaan joka on sen hubi ovat umpisurkeat.


Pisaran valmistuttua metrolinjasta on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet juniin. Vaikka Östersundomin metropidennys ei minun joukkoliikennehankkeiden prioriteeteissa pääse kauhean korkealle.

Laajasalon ratikka, Pisara, Raide-jokeri, Kivenlahden metro ja Lentorata menevät minun prioriteettijärjestyksessäni Östersundomin metrojatkeen edelle. Minä selvittäisin lisää jonkinlaista liityntäratikkaratkaisua.

----------


## teme

Ihan oikeesti, onko tämä joku värikynäharjoitus tehtävänannolla "Kuvaa liikennejärjestelmä jossa yhdistyy maksimaaliset kustannukset minimaaliseen palvelutasoon?"

Dokkarista se mitä minulla on asiasta sanottavaa löytyy asemapallukoineen kaikkineen, ei tietenkään ole tuotu käsittelyyn kun tieto lisää tuskaa : Östersundomin yleiskaavan tie- ja pääkatuverkkoselvitys, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/yos_2011-7.pdf Kustannukset noista tielaajennuksista tosin puuttuu, samoin päästö- ja melulaskelmat. Joukkoliikenteen osuus 23%, kevyen 20%  ja henkilöauton 56%, joka on ihan hyvää taka-espoolaista tasoa.

Näin meillä. 2010-luvulla.

----------


## Max

> c) En ymmärrä miten "korkeusasema" tulee vaikuttamaan kustannuksiin, mutta kun tuosta ollaan vakuutteneita niin tähänkin varmasta löytyy luvut perusteluiksi.


Suomentaisin tuon "korkeusaseman" lähinnä kolmen vaihtoehdon väliseksi tarkasteluksi: pinnalla, tunnelissa vai sillalla. Näiden väliset kustannuserot nyt ainakin ovat jonkinlaiset.

----------


## teme

> Suomentaisin tuon "korkeusaseman" lähinnä kolmen vaihtoehdon väliseksi tarkasteluksi: pinnalla, tunnelissa vai sillalla. Näiden väliset kustannuserot nyt ainakin ovat jonkinlaiset.


Nykyinen kustannusarvio on pinnalla. Mitä sillä sillalla ihan oikeasti säästää? Paitsi että sössitään nekin vähät mahdollisuudet tehdä asemia joidenka laiturille pääsisi ihan tasossa.

----------


## Knightrider

Tässä olisi tälläinen ehdotus. Raitiovaunu olisi Raide-Jokerin / Laajasalon ratikan jatke ja metron kustannuksia on leikattu. Tummansininen bussilinja on suoraan Porvoonväylää kulkeva bussi. Nykyäänkin sellaisia busseja on, mutta ilman väliasemia. Nämä bussit ovat nopeampia kuin metro, joten nopeusongelma on ratkaistu muutaman pysäkin hinnalla.

Vaaleansininen linja on liityntäbussilinja Nikkilästä Lanboon Östersundomin metroaseman kautta.

Punainen kävelysilta Vuosaaren sataman päätebussipysäkille sataman yli on jo olemassa, mutta se ei jatku kapean vesialueen yli.

----------


## petteri

> Tummansininen bussilinja on suoraan Porvoonväylää kulkeva bussi. Nykyäänkin sellaisia busseja on, mutta ilman väliasemia. Nämä bussit ovat nopeampia kuin metro, joten nopeusongelma on ratkaistu muutaman pysäkin hinnalla.


Muuten ihan hieno suunnitelma, mutta bussi tuskin on metroliityntää nopeampi ainakaan tuolla määrällä pysäkkejä. Ja jos metroa jatketaan, ratikalla pitäisi päästä asemalle lähempänäkin Itäkeskuksessa.

----------


## teme

Östersundomin raidevaihtoehtojen vertailu, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/ost...devertailu.pdf

Itämetron esiselvitys (ve 2.2). Asukkaita 47 000, työpaikkoja 14 300, joukkoliikenteen osuus 32% moottoriajoneuvomatkoista. 

Pikaraitiotien esiselvitys (ve Unified). asukkaita 56 000, työpaikkoja noin 17 000, jl-osuus 39%.

Nyt vertailussa  64 500 asukasta, ja 12 450 työpaikkaa, osuudet metrolle 30,5% ja pikaratikalle 26,5%. Mites näin? No: "Sekä metro- että pikaraitiotieselvitys tuottivat erisuuruisen maankäytön mitoituksen ja erilaiset maankäytön rakennemallit. Tämän johdosta vaihtoehtojen keskinäinen vertailu oli jonkin verran ongelmallista. Tässä muistiossa metron ja pikaraitiotien liikenteellinen vertailu on tehty samalla yleiskaavaluonnoksen mukaisella maankäytön mitoituksella."

Tätä ongelmaa pikaratikasta en ollut vielä kuullukaan, jos ampuu haulikkokaavoituksella asukkaita kartalle ja yrittää liikennöidä radalla joka on tehty ihan toisella asuinrakenteelle, niin ei ole matkustajia.

Taulukko 2 antaa myös ammattitaitoisen vaikutelman, liitteenä. Tuo näyttää käytännössä lasketun niin että ratikalla kestää sieltä Ösundomin perukoilta Sakarinmäestä 7 minuuttia pidempään Itikseen ja 9 minuuttia pidempään keskustaan (vaihto), jonka nyt voisin vielä jotenkin ostaa. Tämä ei tosin selitä miten ratikalla menee Leppävaaraan 15 minuuttia pidempään. 40 minuutin "ovelta ovelle" matka-aika metrolla Pasilaan ei myöskään ole oikein uskottava kun Mellumäestäkin menee tuon verran.

Joku tietenkin saattaa ihmetellä että miten "ovelta ovelle" matka-ajassa näkyy se että ratikkapysäkkejä on enemmän ja siten kävelymatkat keskimäärin lyhyempiä. Vastaus on taulukossa 5, ei mitenkään. Eli ilmeisesti on mallinnettu matka-aikoja pisteestä Sakarinmäki jolla on joko metro-asema tai ratikkapysäkki ja laajennettu tulokset koskemaan koko Östersundomin liikennettä.

Maksetaanko tästä jollekin palkkaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joku tietenkin saattaa ihmetellä että miten "ovelta ovelle" matka-ajassa näkyy se että ratikkapysäkkejä on enemmän ja siten kävelymatkat keskimäärin lyhyempiä. Vastaus on taulukossa 5, ei mitenkään. Eli ilmeisesti on mallinnettu matka-aikoja pisteestä Sakarinmäki jolla on joko metro-asema tai ratikkapysäkki ja laajennettu tulokset koskemaan koko Östersundomin liikennettä.


Meillä käytettävät liikennemallit perustuvat alueisiin. Ei ole vaikea arvata, ettei Östersundomia ole välitetty mallintaa edes sillä tarkkuudella, että olisi aluejako per ratikkapysäkki.

Asiahan selviää tuon raportin sivuilta 3234, joissa näkyy, minkälaista liikenneverkkoa on mallinnettu. Verkon tiheyttä Östersundomin kohdalla voi verrata verkon tiheyteen muualla, kuten jo KontulanMyllypuron alueella saati kantakaupungissa. Eihän Östersundomiin ole välitetty mallintaa edes liityntäbusseja  vai eikö niitä ole siellä. Siltä ainakin näyttää, kun vertaa vaikka Itä-Helsinkiin. Laskettu autoilun osuus kyllä tukee sitä, ettei siellä ole edes liityntälinjoja.




> Maksetaanko tästä jollekin palkkaa?


Ihan varmasti sille, jolta tilataan työ otsikolla osoita ratikka huonommaksi kuin metro.

Eikä se ole edes vaikeata. Tuo paperi kun on tehty samalla periaatteella kuin kiviporan ja naulan vertailu, jolla todistetaan, ettei nauloja voi käyttää talonrakentamiseen: Selvitys osoittaa, ettei naulaa pysty hakkaamaan kiveen, mutta poralla reikä synytyy ihan kohtuullisella vaivalla. Jos vertaus on vaikea ymmärtää, niin:



> Sekä metro- että pikaraitiotieselvitys tuottivat erisuuruisen maankäytön mitoituksen ja erilaiset maankäytön rakennemallit. Tämän johdosta vaihtoehtojen keskinäinen vertailu oli jonkin verran ongelmallista. Tässä muistiossa metron ja pikaraitiotien liikenteellinen vertailu on tehty samalla yleiskaavaluonnoksen mukaisella maankäytön mitoituksella.


Eli tehdään maankäyttömalli metroa varten ja sitten muka tutkitaan, onko metrolle tehdyssä maankäyttömallissa metro vai ratikka parempi. No, tuloksista näkyy, että paras on oma auto.

Jos näillä eväillä jatketaan, Östersundomista tulee uusi este joukkoliikenteen ja koko seudun kestävälle kehittämiselle. Kun yhdestä sellaisesta tulpasta (Espoon metro) juuri päästiin ja hetken näytti siltä, että voitaisiin siirtyä tämän vuosisadan yhdyskunta- ja liikennesuunnitteluun. Mutta ei. Tästä lähtien sanotaan seuraavat 40 vuotta, ettei mitään voi tehdä, koska kohta rakennetaan Östersundomin metroa. Mutta kun ei rakenneta kuitenkaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Asiahan selviää tuon raportin sivuilta 3234, joissa näkyy, minkälaista liikenneverkkoa on mallinnettu. Verkon tiheyttä Östersundomin kohdalla voi verrata verkon tiheyteen muualla, kuten jo KontulanMyllypuron alueella saati kantakaupungissa. Eihän Östersundomiin ole välitetty mallintaa edes liityntäbusseja  vai eikö niitä ole siellä. Siltä ainakin näyttää, kun vertaa vaikka Itä-Helsinkiin. Laskettu autoilun osuus kyllä tukee sitä, ettei siellä ole edes liityntälinjoja.


On niitä toisen dokkarin mukaan seitsämän kappaletta ja pari poikittaislinjaa päälle, oliskohan sama mallinnus tuossakin pohjalla? Östersundomin
joukkoliikenneselvitys, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/yos_2011-9.pdf

Pikanttina yksityiskohtana visiot:



> VARAUTUMINEN HEPO‐SELVITYKSEN VISIOIHIN
> Helsinki‐Porvoo välin selvitystyössä visioitiin eri kehitysmahdollisuuksia.
>  Yleiskaavatyössä säilyy HELI‐ratavaraus maakuntakaavan mukaisesti. Suunnittelussa
> otetaan huomioon sekä itse raiteen että aseman mahdollisuus Östersundomissa
> Vt 7:n Östersundomin eritasoliittymän tuntumassa. Vaihtoyhteys junalta metroon
> otetaan huomioon suunnittelussa.


Esimerkiksi niin että metro jää toiselle puolelle Porvoonväylää kuin Helin varaus?




>  Metroa varaudutaan jatkamaan Majvikistä Söderkullaan asti. Myös vaihdollinen kaupunkijuna tai hybridimetro Porvooseen, jossa metrojärjestelmä muuttuisi junaksi esimerkiksi Majvikissä tai Söderkullassa, on myös järjestelmänä mahdollinen.


Ideana toi erillisjunarata Majvik - Porvoo pistää miettimään että tarkoittaako HEPO jotain muuta kuin Helsinki-Porvoo?

----------


## Renne

Östersundomin alustava suunnitelma näyttää hyvältä, siinä määrin tietenkin että alue on tarkoitus rakentaa eikä jättää tyhjäksi - tai koska muita suunnitelmia ei ole ollut, ei sinänsä että täytyisi olla useampia suunnitelmia siitä meneekö jokin katu kaksi metriä tästä tuolla, tuolempana vai toisaallampana, ja onko jokin kortteli metrejä tässä, tossa tai tuossa. 

Metrojatke on mitä on. Metro tulee ja menee - ja kallista on. Halvempaa olisi tietysti säätää lakeja pakkotyön mahdollistamiseksi ja ruoskittaa radat valmiiksi leipäpalkalla kuten useat viime vuosisadan alussa toteutetut radat Suomessa.

2000-luvun Suomi on vauras. Euroopan vauraimpia. Vaikka tietysti esimerkiksi Ruotsilla on kultavarantoa liki puolet enemmän, on Suomen kultavaranto asukasluvulle jaettuna reilusti suurempi kuin mitä Ruotsissa.

Metroa rakennetaan ja hyvä niin. Yli 50 000 asukkaan uutta kaupunkialuetta ei näinä päivinä enää rakenneta ilman nopeaa ja kapasiteetiltaan riittävää raideyhteyttä. Mieluisimmin näkisin metroa jatkettavan Itäkeskuksesta Vartioharjuun päin Itäväylää mukaillen, mutta metron itäpäässä kolme haaraa voisi olla liikaa Itäkeskuksen järjestelyille, ja Itäväylän varressa on pientaloasutusta eikä sinne voi rakentaa kerrostaloja koska silloin koko alue Mellunkylästä Vuosaareen olisi kerrostalopeittoa. Metromatka Östikasta keskustaan ei ole pitkä. Östika on linjan päässä eikä muuallakaan maailmassa metrolinjan päässä olevat alueet ole linjan tai kaupungin keskustassa tai muussa kohtaa - vaan linjan päässä.

Ei kukaan Östikaan muuttava kuvittele asuvansa Töölössä, kuten ei kukaan Rovaniemellä kuvittele asuvansa Etelä-Suomessa. Östikaan muutetaan valinnasta eikä yksinomaan julkisen liikenteen matka-ajasta. Pääkaupunkiseudulla voi valita lähimmän tai kauimman. Östikalaisille ei järjestetä helikopteripalvelua eikä sitä kukaan oletakaan.

Vaikka tietysti kalliisiin toteutuksiin on totuttu. Esimerkiksi noin 100 000 asukkaan niemen raitiovaunuliikenne kustantaa reilun miljoonan asukkaan joukkoliikennebudjetista leijonasosan --- johonkin verovarat on käytettävä.

Metron jatko Mellunmäestä on oikea ratkaisu oikeaan paikkaan oikeaan aikaan yhdistyen oikeaan ei uuteen järjestelmään. Metro kulkee eikä tällä kertaa ole naapurin valtuustoa jarruttamassa raiteiden tuloa lähiöihinsä.

----------


## Samppa

> Vaikka tietysti kalliisiin toteutuksiin on totuttu. Esimerkiksi noin 100 000 asukkaan niemen raitiovaunuliikenne kustantaa reilun miljoonan asukkaan joukkoliikennebudjetista leijonasosan --- johonkin verovarat on käytettävä.


Kerropa tuolle heitolle hinnat ja lähteet niille.

----------


## kouvo

Pääasia että järkevimmät vaihtoehdot (HEPO/HELI tai millä nimellä sitä nyt nykyään lykätäänkään hamaan tulevaisuuteen ja bussiliityntä Itäkeskukseen) on jätetty jälleen tarkemman selvittelyn ulkopuolelle. Ö-sundomiin on varmasti tulossa toimiva ja kustannustehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä  :Razz:

----------


## Antero Alku

> On niitä toisen dokkarin mukaan seitsämän kappaletta ja pari poikittaislinjaa päälle, oliskohan sama mallinnus tuossakin pohjalla? Östersundomin joukkoliikenneselvitys, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/yos_2011-9.pdf


Näyttävät olevan samat matka-aikakuvat molemmissa papereissa (JL-selvityksessä sivulla 6). Eli kyllä siellä jotain liityntäbusseja on mallinnettu. Mutta nekään eivät kata aluetta kävelyetäisyydellä, kuten metron nykyiset liityntälinjat. Joten ei ihme, että pääasiallinen kulkumuoto on auto. Saapa nähdä, onko nuorison pääasiallinen kulkumuoto sitten mopoauto. Jos sillä ei vanhemmat anna lupaa ajaa Helsinkiin asti, niin ainakin sillä pääsee kätevästi metroasemalle. Siitä kertovat autoliikenteen matka-aikakartat katuverkkoselvityksen lopussa.




> Metro palvelee paremmin seudullisia tarpeita ja vastaavasti pikaraitiotie paremmin paikallisia tarpeita.


Metrohan nimenomaan ei palvele seudullisia tarpeita, koska metrolla pääsee vain yhteen suuntaan. Seudullisen liikennepalvelun ongelma on, että henkilöauto on ainoa seudullisesti palveleva kulkutapa. Raidevertailun sivun 11 kuvien mukaan suurempi osa joukkoliikennematkoista suuntautuu muualle kuin minne metro vie. Luulisi silloin olevan järkevää panostaa siihen suuntaan minne matkustetaan enemmän. Etenkin kun metron sadoilla miljoonilla ei saada mitään hyötyä joukkoliikenteen eduksi. Ratikkaa saisi 9 km:n metron hinnalla noin 45 km, jolla on taatusti suurempi seudullinen merkitys kuin metropätkällä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pääasia että järkevimmät vaihtoehdot (HEPO/HELI tai millä nimellä sitä nyt nykyään lykätäänkään hamaan tulevaisuuteen ja bussiliityntä Itäkeskukseen) on jätetty jälleen tarkemman selvittelyn ulkopuolelle.


Porvoon lähiliikennerata olisi toki hyvä ratkaisu, mutta sitä ennen pitänee rakentaa Pisara, korjata Helsingin ratapiha ja rakentaa lentorata. Eli tuo váihtoehto voisi olla valmis ehkä parinkymmenen vuoden päästä. 

Bussiliityntä Itäkeskukseen tai Mellunmäkeen pitäisi kyllä selvittää myös, vaikka pidän periaatteessa ratikkaa parempana ratkaisuna.

----------


## brynkka

Östersundomin joukkoliikenneselvitys, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/yos_2011-9.pdf "Taulukko 8. Kustannusennusteita" kertoo pikaraitiotien olevan edullisempi. Ainakin sellaiselle, joka laskee rahoilleen aika-arvon. M2.1 vs Linear rakentamiskustannusten erotuksella ajelisi pikaraitiotiellä yli 50 vuotta ja M2.2 vs Unified liki 70 vuotta. Korko tuskin tulee maailmasta katoamaan ja asemien ylläpitokustannuksillakin on jätetty pois metron eduksi.

Prujun ilmeistä tarkoitushakuisuutta ei oikein lievennä edes sivulta 18 löytyvä ajatuksia virvoittava kuva n 30 kappaleesta henkilöautoja liityntäpysäköinnissä, otsikon "Metrokaupunki" alla.

----------


## late-

> Eli tehdään maankäyttömalli metroa varten ja sitten muka tutkitaan, onko metrolle tehdyssä maankäyttömallissa metro vai ratikka parempi.


Ei tuo maankäyttömalli ole metroakaan varten hyvä. Ei varsinkaan tuota mutkittelevaa metrolinjaa varten. Meillä maankäytön suunnittelijat eivät hyväksy vapauksiensa rajoittamista joukkoliikenneratkaisujen kannalta hyviin vaihtoehtoihin. Maankäyttö onkin suunniteltu pitkälti joukkoliikenteestä riippumatta. Tässä tilanteessa metro näyttää pärjäävän paremmin, mikä ei minua yllätä. Pikaratikan toimivuus vaatii korostuneesti joukkoliikenteen ja maankäytön yhteensovittamista, jotta saadaan hyvä tulos. Metron kanssa voidaan valtavalla investoinnilla paikata huonompikin ratkaisu siedettäväksi.

Metron ja pikaratikan erot kulkutottumuksissa eivät kuitenkaan taida olla arvoltaan lähelläkään ratkaisujen vaatiman investoinnin hintaeroa. Ei varsinkaan, jos metron juokseviin kustannuksiin lisätään infran ylläpitokustannukset.

Kiinnostava kysymys onkin voisiko pikaratikkaa kehittää niin, että se pärjäisi metrolle tässäkin skenaariossa. Suunnittutyön lisäksi tarkastelu vaatisi liikennemallin tarkentamista.

----------


## teme

> Metron ja pikaratikan erot kulkutottumuksissa eivät kuitenkaan taida olla arvoltaan lähelläkään ratkaisujen vaatiman investoinnin hintaeroa. Ei varsinkaan, jos metron juokseviin kustannuksiin lisätään infran ylläpitokustannukset.


Ja liityntäliikenteen kustannukset,  näppituntumalta seitsämän bussilinjaa on jotain 15 miljoonaa vuodessa.




> Kiinnostava kysymys onkin voisiko pikaratikkaa kehittää niin, että se pärjäisi metrolle tässäkin skenaariossa. Suunnittutyön lisäksi tarkastelu vaatisi liikennemallin tarkentamista.


Pitäisi miettiä ihan kokonaan uusiksi. Siis kaikki ja ylipäänsä, jos maankäyttö muuttuu noin niin ei niillä vanhoilla raidesuunnitelmilla tee mitään.

Se pohjoisosa pitäisi palvella jotenkin, haara on vaihtoehto mutta miettisin melkein toista linjaa. Olen sen jokusen kerran todennut että Porvoonväylä - Lahdenväylä/Päärata on yksi mahdollisuus tehdä riittävän nopea yhteys kaupunkiin päin, ja kaavoittajan aluevaltaus tukee tätä  :Smile: 

Minä en pidä luonnonsuojelusyistä lainkaan siitä Vuosaari - Talosaari sillasta, mutta kieltämättä se olisi aika näppärää jos Vantaan suunnalta tulevan poikittaislinjan saisi tuolta kiinni Talosaaren linjaan. Ehkä sen voisi tehdä tunnelissakin?

----------


## Miska

> Ja liityntäliikenteen kustannukset,  näppituntumalta seitsämän bussilinjaa on jotain 15 miljoonaa vuodessa.


Ei se taida ihan noin paljoa maksaa. Tuo 15 miljoonaa taitaa vastata kutakuinkin Laajasalon, Mellunkylän ja Vuosaaren linjojen 78, 84 - 90, 92 ja 94 - 98 yhteensä lähes 70 bussin liikenteen liikennöinnin vuosikustannuksia.

----------


## teme

> Ei se taida ihan noin paljoa maksaa. Tuo 15 miljoonaa taitaa vastata kutakuinkin Laajasalon, Mellunkylän ja Vuosaaren linjojen 78, 84 - 90, 92 ja 94 - 98 yhteensä lähes 70 bussin liikenteen liikennöinnin vuosikustannuksia.


Joo on se vähän yläkanttiin. Itseasiassa se on arvioitukin:



> Varsinaisen liityntälinjaston vuotuisiksi liikennöintikustannuksiksi on arvioitu vaihtoehdosta riippuen 8,0  8,7 miljoonaa euroa. Liikennöintikustannukset on arvioitu Helsingin sisäisen bussiliikenteen vuoden 2009 keskimääräisen kustannustason perusteella.


Kun tuon päivittää nykykustannustasoon niin olisiko tuo jotain 10 miljoonaa vuodessa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiinnostava kysymys onkin voisiko pikaratikkaa kehittää niin, että se pärjäisi metrolle tässäkin skenaariossa. Suunnittutyön lisäksi tarkastelu vaatisi liikennemallin tarkentamista.


Mitä itse arvioisit yksinkertaisesta periaatteesta rakentaa metron hinnalla Östersundomin nyt esitettyyn rakenteeseen 50 km ratikkaa? Voisi sisältää vaikka 4-raiteisen radan Sakarinmäestä Itäkeskukseen. Että voisi ajaa niitä välillä pysähtymättömiä pikavuoroja riippumatta niistä vuoroista, jotka myös pysähtyvät pysäkeillä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Hesarissa oli tänään aihetta käsittelevä kolumni otsikolla _Kaukoidän autokaupungin läpi vilahtaa metro_. Toimittaja Kari Silfverberg ihmettelee, miten asetettu tavoite pientalokaupungista hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä toteutuu valitsemalla mahdollisimman kallis metro jolla saadaan mahdollisimman suuri autoilun osuus. Silfverberg kertaa kummalliset metro- ja ratikkaselvitysten vaiheet ja päätyy kaipaamaan junaa, jos Östersundomista haluttaisiin oikeasti nopea yhteys Helsinkiin.

Kolumni on ajankohtainen, kun Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta huomenna siunannee kokouksessaan metrokaavoituksen. Rohkenenko arvata, että yksimielisesti.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Mitä itse arvioisit yksinkertaisesta periaatteesta rakentaa metron hinnalla Östersundomin nyt esitettyyn rakenteeseen 50 km ratikkaa? Voisi sisältää vaikka 4-raiteisen radan Sakarinmäestä Itäkeskukseen. Että voisi ajaa niitä välillä pysähtymättömiä pikavuoroja riippumatta niistä vuoroista, jotka myös pysähtyvät pysäkeillä.


Niin tai tehdä sen Unifiedin ja sen lisäksi oikoradan Uudelle Porvoontielle ihan noin yksinkertaisimmillaan...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:43 ----------




> Hesarissa oli tänään aihetta käsittelevä kolumni otsikolla _Kaukoidän autokaupungin läpi vilahtaa metro_. Toimittaja Kari Silfverberg ihmettelee, miten asetettu tavoite pientalokaupungista hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä toteutuu valitsemalla mahdollisimman kallis metro jolla saadaan mahdollisimman suuri autoilun osuus. Silfverberg kertaa kummalliset metro- ja ratikkaselvitysten vaiheet ja päätyy kaipaamaan junaa, jos Östersundomista haluttaisiin oikeasti nopea yhteys Helsinkiin.
> 
> Kolumni on ajankohtainen, kun Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta huomenna siunannee kokouksessaan metrokaavoituksen. Rohkenenko arvata, että yksimielisesti.


Ylipäänsä ensimmäinen painettu kirjoitus aiheesta jossa on faktat kohdallaan, hämmentävää.

En minä tiedä mitä sitä se Kaupsu voi sanoa, tää on huono kaava, aloittakaa alusta?

----------


## teme

Koko hulluus tiivistyy yhteen kuvaan, liitteenä. Halutaan tehdä ratikkakaupunki jatkuvalla katurakenteella. Se pitää kuitenkin tehdä metrolla. Joten kustannussyistä poistetaan joka toinen asema ja linjahaarat. Useimmat oppii jo alle kouluikäisinä että duploista ja legoista ei voi rakentaa kaupunkia.

Lähde: Östersundomin yhteisen yleiskaavaluonnoksen leikekirja, sivu 21, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/yos_2011-16.pdf

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesarissa oli tänään aihetta käsittelevä kolumni otsikolla _Kaukoidän autokaupungin läpi vilahtaa metro_. Toimittaja Kari Silfverberg ihmettelee, miten asetettu tavoite pientalokaupungista hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä toteutuu valitsemalla mahdollisimman kallis metro jolla saadaan mahdollisimman suuri autoilun osuus.


OT: Sen toimittajan etunimi ei ollut Kari vaan Kalle. En ole ihan varma onko sukua, voi olla jonkun serkun tai pikkuserkun poika. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Kivekäs ja kumppanit laski auki minkälaisen pikaratikkaverkoston Itämetron hinnalla saisi. Aamun Hesarissa juttuu, lisää tietoja vaikka http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2011...n-ja-koko.html

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Kivekäs ja kumppanit laski auki minkälaisen pikaratikkaverkoston Itämetron hinnalla saisi. Aamun Hesarissa juttuu, lisää tietoja vaikka http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2011...n-ja-koko.html


Alla olevissa kuvissa linjasto. Lyhyesti suunnitelma yhdistää Jokerin, tiederatikan, Vantaan poikittaisratikan ja yhdistää nämä raideverkoksi, joka ulottuu Östersundomiin asti. 

Kuva 1

Kuva 2

----------


## sehta

Tämä on todella hyvä avaus. On poliittisesti tärkeää, että yritetään saada huomio siihen mitä 700 miljoonalla voi saada sekä päästä eroon keskustayhteyskeskeisyydestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on todella hyvä avaus. On poliittisesti tärkeää, että yritetään saada huomio siihen mitä 700 miljoonalla voi saada sekä päästä eroon keskustayhteyskeskeisyydestä.


Samaa mieltä. Ja tärkeää on se, että kiinnitetään huomio myös siihen, mitä kaikkea tuolla 700 miljoonalla ylipäätään voi saada, ihan keskustakeskeisyydestäkin riippumatta. Tuo Mikko Särelän postaama raideverkko toisi seudulle valtavan määrän toimivia, uusia raideyhteyksiä ja toki hoitaisi "siinä sivussa" Östikankin alueen paremmin kuin sinne nyt piirretty kiemurametroviiva.

----------


## Albert

Mutta ette kai luule, että niiden pää kääntyy?
Nyt kun asia on julkisesti esitetty, se on mahdotonta. Suunnitelma olisi pitänyt saada ympätyksi "niiden" ideaksi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mutta ette kai luule, että niiden pää kääntyy?
> Nyt kun asia on julkisesti esitetty, se on mahdotonta. Suunnitelma olisi pitänyt saada ympätyksi "niiden" ideaksi.


En jaksa uskoa kabinettipolitiikkaan, vaan teen mielummin asiat avoimen keskustelun kautta.

Oikeasti kabinettipolitikan, "maan tavan", ym merkitys on koko ajan pikkuhiljaa heikentynyt ja hyvin informoidun julkisen keskustelun rooli kasvanut. Kähmintä on tietenkin edelleenkin merkittävää, mutta heikkenevässä märin. 

Pidän myös poliittisen kulttuurin muuttamista vähintään yhtä tärkeänä, kuin hyvin suunniteltua liikennettä. En usko, että hyvää kaupunkia itse asiassa edes voidaan suunnitella muutoin kuin avoimesti. Kähmintäkulttuuri johtaa väistämättä huonompaan lopputulokseen, koska aina on muka kähmimässä joku jolla on omia lehmiä ojat pullollaan.

Oma tausta-agendani tässä hankkeessa on lobata noita poikittaislinjoja. Menee Östersundomiin sitten metro, ratikka tai pelkkiä busseja. Siksi tässä ydin on, että mitä sillä 700 miljoonalla oikein saa.

ps. meni jo vähän ohi otsikon, pahoitteluni.

----------


## Toni A.

Jos tuo metro ja 50 000 as. asuinalueet rakennetaan, niin jää vielä vain yksi ongelma: Mistäs repäset 50 000 asukasta?  :Laughing:

----------


## kouvo

> Jos tuo metro ja 50 000 as. asuinalueet rakennetaan, niin jää vielä vain yksi ongelma: Mistäs repäset 50 000 asukasta?


Tilaillaan lisää ulkomailta tai kallistetaan Suomineitoa vielä vähän enemmän pääpuolesta ja ravistetaan loputkin ihmiset etelään -mitä vain metron vuoksi  :Razz:  

Mitä itse Kivekkään & kumppaneiden suunnitelmaan tulee, niin sehän on varsin mainio ja osoittaa hyvin kuinka älytöntä metron laajentelu ja kehäradan rakentelu on. Toisaalta tuo Vantaan linja on juurikin liian päällekäinen kehäradan kanssa, joten minkäänlaisia toteutumismahdollisuuksiahan sillä ei ole lähitulevaisuudessa tässä meidän hölmöjen raideinvestointipäätösten kulttuurissamme.

----------


## Teme444

> Jos tuo metro ja 50 000 as. asuinalueet rakennetaan, niin jää vielä vain yksi ongelma: Mistäs repäset 50 000 asukasta?


Jos Helsingin asuntorakentamispäällikkö Kyösti Oasmaata on uskominen, niin Helsinkiin pitäisi rakentaa 5000 asuntoa vuodessa. Näistä Kaupungin omia asuntoja on tavoitteena rakentaa 1500 asuntoa vuodessa. Kun keskimääräinen ruokakunnan koko on 2,09 (2008) henkeä, niin tuosta voidaan saada helposti luku 10´000 asukasta/vuosi. Eli jos tuo kaikki rakentaminen keskiettäisiin tuonne niin moinen väkimäärä on paikalla 5 vuodessa. Tosin koska esim. maantie tai mitään muutakaan infraa rakenneta noin nopeasti tuonne niin realistisempi on olettaa tuollaisen rakentuvan 10-15 vuodessa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos tuo metro ja 50 000 as. asuinalueet rakennetaan, niin jää vielä vain yksi ongelma: Mistäs repäset 50 000 asukasta?


No seudulle veikataan eri ennusteissa 300 000 - 500 000 asukasta lisää joidenkin vuoskymmenten mittaan. Ks. esim http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...n_2421458.html

Olettaen etteivät kaikki ennusteet ole ihan pielessä, niin asukkaista tuskin tulee pula. Tässä on vaan kyse siitä, löytyykö heille asukkaat Helsingistä vai Nurmijärveltä, ja millä he sieltä kulkevat.

Eikä asukkaita tänne metroa varten haalita, vaan kyllä ihmiset ihan itse tuntuvat Helsinkiin haluavan. Tai siis se osa joka seudulle muuttaa tuntuu haluavan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä itse Kivekkään & kumppaneiden suunnitelmaan tulee, niin sehän on varsin mainio ja osoittaa hyvin kuinka älytöntä metron laajentelu ja kehäradan rakentelu on. Toisaalta tuo Vantaan linja on juurikin liian päällekäinen kehäradan kanssa, joten minkäänlaisia toteutumismahdollisuuksiahan sillä ei ole lähitulevaisuudessa tässä meidän hölmöjen raideinvestointipäätösten kulttuurissamme.


Samaa mieltä esitetystä suunnitelmasta ja onnittelut HS:n seulan näyttävästä läpäisystä. Tein itse syksyllä TKK:lla (Aalto-yliopiston insinööritieteiden korkeakoulussa) tutkimuksen raitioliikenteen mahdollisuuksista seudulla (vielä julkaisematta, muuten valmis). Käytin siinä Östersundomia esimerkkinä siitä, miten tässä suunnitelmassa esitettyyn tapaan tulisi pohtia sitä, mikä on Östersundomin saavutettavuus. Siis ei pohtia sitä, miten Kaivokatu on saavutettavissa Östersundomista. Kuten tässäkin, oli helppo koota vuosien saatossa tehtyjä raitiotiesuunnitelmia.

Vantaan ratikan toteutumismahdollisuudet voivat olla poliitikkojen mielikuvissa mahdottomat, mutta liikenteen hoidon ja liikennejärjestelmän kannalta ne ovat lähes välttämättömät. Eihän Kehärata tunnelissaan metsän alla mitään palvele. Kaikkien metrojen tapaan Kehärata ei millän tavalla poista pintaliikenteen tarvetta ja tunneli on kartallakin kaukana ratikkalinjauksen pohjoispuolella. Ja nyt kun ei ratikkaa ole, reitillä ajeteaan sekalaista kokoelmaa bussilinjoja ja sekalaisella menestyksellä. Eniten linjalla ajetaan autoilla.

Milloin ryhdytään vakavissaan edes suunnittelemaan joukkoliikennettä, jolla on edellytykset vähentää edes autoilun kasvua? Östersundomin metrolla, toteutuu se tai ei, ei ole asiassa mitään merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Mitä itse Kivekkään & kumppaneiden suunnitelmaan tulee, niin sehän on varsin mainio ja osoittaa hyvin kuinka älytöntä metron laajentelu ja kehäradan rakentelu on. Toisaalta tuo Vantaan linja on juurikin liian päällekäinen kehäradan kanssa, joten minkäänlaisia toteutumismahdollisuuksiahan sillä ei ole lähitulevaisuudessa tässä meidän hölmöjen raideinvestointipäätösten kulttuurissamme.


No kun ei se ole, yksi sen Kehäradan ongelmista että se kiertelee asuin- ja toimistoalueiden pohjoispuolella.

Mitä tulee kannattavuuteen niin kallista se bussirallikin on, alla joitain linjoja joita minusta voisi kokonaan tai osittain korvata Vantaan poikittaisratikalla:
v50	839,181 
v51	1,323,530 
v52,53,54  2,954,723 
v55.57	2,379,130
v56	766,161 
v68	987,308 
v69	875,549 
Yhteensä	10,125,582 

Vuosikustannukset dokkarista HSL Liikennöintisuunnitelma 20112012, http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...02011_2012.pdf

Otso on arvioinut Vantaan ratikan liikennöintikustannukseksi samaiset 10 miljoonaa, eli siitä voisi syntyä jopa säästökin. Semminkin kun bussien kustannukset kasvavat ja yllä ei liene edes kaikki linjat joita voisi korvata tai uudelleen järjestellä. Päälle tulee sitten kasvaneet matkustajamäärät, lipputulot, maanarvon nouse, jne. eli tuo Vantaan ratikka voi olla hyvinkin ihan itsenäisekin hankkeena kannattava ja Östikan kanssa enemmän kannattava.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Otso on arvioinut Vantaan ratikan liikennöintikustannukseksi samaiset 10 miljoonaa, eli siitä voisi syntyä jopa säästökin. Semminkin kun bussien kustannukset kasvavat ja yllä ei liene edes kaikki linjat joita voisi korvata tai uudelleen järjestellä. Päälle tulee sitten kasvaneet matkustajamäärät, lipputulot, maanarvon nouse, jne. eli tuo Vantaan ratikka voi olla hyvinkin ihan itsenäisekin hankkeena kannattava ja Östikan kanssa enemmän kannattava.


Se mun arvio oli sitten tehty ihan vaan ottamalla jakamalla östiksen ratikkasuunnitelman kulut vaunukilometreille ja kertomalla vantaan vaunukilometreillä. Ei siis mitenkään kovin tarkalla tekniikalla. Noilla ajo-ajoilla, liikennemäärillä ja Östiksen raporteista löytyvillä km-, tunti- ja päiväkustannuksilla tekisi tietysti ihan oikean laskelmankin aika nopeasti. Tosin matka-ajatkin on karkeita arvioita.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Mitä itse Kivekkään & kumppaneiden suunnitelmaan tulee, niin sehän on varsin mainio ja osoittaa hyvin kuinka älytöntä metron laajentelu ja kehäradan rakentelu on. Toisaalta tuo Vantaan linja on juurikin liian päällekäinen kehäradan kanssa, joten minkäänlaisia toteutumismahdollisuuksiahan sillä ei ole lähitulevaisuudessa tässä meidän hölmöjen raideinvestointipäätösten kulttuurissamme.


Ja kun ei ole. Tuo Vantaan ratikkalinja kulkee melko tarkkaan idästä länteen vantaan etelärajaa pitkin - ainoana poikkeuksena lyhyt haara lentoasemalle, joka olisi järjetöntä jättää tekemättä. Linja kerää tehokkaasti suuren osan kehäradan ulkopuolelle jäävistä alueista ja toimii samalla erinomaisena syöttöliikenteenä raskaalle raideliikenteelle. 

Linja on suunnitelmatasolla olemassa Vantaan yleiskaavassa ja tällä viikolla Vantaalla aloitti työntekijä, joka ryhtyy päivittämään sitä nykypäivään. Jos pitäisi lyödä vetoa kumpi on ensin tehtynä, en ole ihan varma laittaisinko rahani likoon Vantaan ratikan vai Jokerin puolesta.

Yleiskaavakuvissa näkyy nykyinen ratikkavaraus, joka on hitusen erilainen kuin esittämässämme suunnitelmassa: http://www.vantaa.fi/i_alaetusivu.as...222;2126;44248

----------


## kouvo

> Ja kun ei ole. Tuo Vantaan ratikkalinja kulkee melko tarkkaan idästä länteen vantaan etelärajaa pitkin - ainoana poikkeuksena lyhyt haara lentoasemalle, joka olisi järjetöntä jättää tekemättä. Linja kerää tehokkaasti suuren osan kehäradan ulkopuolelle jäävistä alueista ja toimii samalla erinomaisena syöttöliikenteenä raskaalle raideliikenteelle.


Eihän se liikenteellisesti olekaan. Sen sijaan poliittisesti ja rahoituksellisesti ratikan yhteysväli Tikkurila-Lentoasema-Myyrmäki näyttäytyy täysin päällekäisenä kehäradan kanssa täysin riippumatta siitä miten raidelinjaukset oikeasti menevät. 




> Jos pitäisi lyödä vetoa kumpi on ensin tehtynä, en ole ihan varma laittaisinko rahani likoon Vantaan ratikan vai Jokerin puolesta.


Koko rahalla Jokeria, koska Vantaan poikittaisratikan toteutumiseen lähitulevaisuudessa en usko pätkääkään. Tosin veikkaan että Tampereella saatetaan posotella ratikalla vielä Jokeriakin aikaisemmin, koska helsinki kyttää ennakkopäätöstä siitä, että myös valtio osallistuu ratikkahankkeiden kustannuksiin (jos se siis osallistuu).

----------


## Teme444

> Koko rahalla Jokeria, koska Vantaan poikittaisratikan toteutumiseen lähitulevaisuudessa en usko pätkääkään. Tosin veikkaan että Tampereella saatetaan posotella ratikalla vielä Jokeriakin aikaisemmin, koska helsinki kyttää ennakkopäätöstä siitä, että myös valtio osallistuu ratikkahankkeiden kustannuksiin (jos se siis osallistuu).


Jos parin viikon päästä olevassa HSLn hallituksen kokouksessa hankesuunnitelma menee läpi siinä muodossa kuin on esitetty ( http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2011265-2.HTM tuossa pöydällejättämispäätös muutaman viikon takaa) ei Jokeriakaan rakenneta käytännössä seuraavaan 20 vuoteen. Vantaan hanke voi hyvinkin olla tuota nopeampi ja reipaasti.

----------


## teme

> Jos parin viikon päästä olevassa HSLn hallituksen kokouksessa hankesuunnitelma menee läpi siinä muodossa kuin on esitetty ( http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2011265-2.HTM tuossa pöydällejättämispäätös muutaman viikon takaa) ei Jokeriakaan rakenneta käytännössä seuraavaan 20 vuoteen. Vantaan hanke voi hyvinkin olla tuota nopeampi ja reipaasti.


No ei sillä HLJ:llä nyt ole ennenkään ole niin väliä ollut, vrt. vaikka "päätettyjä" hankkeita toteutuneisiin http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/ytv.htm

Nuo hankkeet on muuten tärkeysjärjestyksessä suht suoraan olettevan valtion rahoitusosuuden mukaan, mikä kertonee mistä siinä listassa on kysymys.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, ei tuota missään tapauksessa voi eikä pidä mennä hankesuunnitelmaksi kutsumaan, hankesuunnitelma on kuitenkin ihan oikeaan toteutukseen tähtäävä paperi.

PLJ:n / HLJ:n kanssa on perinteisesti niin, että tieliikenteen hankkeista toteutetaan useita, joukkoliikennehankkeista 1-2, ja sitten onkin jo aika ruveta rustaamaan taas uutta HLJ:tä.

----------


## aki

> Mitä tulee kannattavuuteen niin kallista se bussirallikin on, alla joitain linjoja joita minusta voisi kokonaan tai osittain korvata Vantaan poikittaisratikalla:
> v50	839,181 €
> v51	1,323,530 €
> v52,53,54  2,954,723 €
> v55.57	2,379,130
> v56	766,161 €
> v68	987,308 €
> v69	875,549 €
> Yhteensä	10,125,582 €


Noista linjoistahan kehäradan aloittaessa lopetetaan jokatapauksessa v50,v55,v56 ja v57. Onko myöskään järkeä vetää pikaratikkaa Ylästön läpi Myyrmäkeen kun Ylästö ja Vantaanlaakso on kuitenkin aika harvaanasuttua? Tietenkin pikaraitiotien tulo tarkoittaisi sitä että loputkin peltomaisemat häviäisivät Ylästön liepeiltä kun asutusta pitäisi saada lisää. Eikö ennemmin kannattaisi jatkaa nykyistä linjaa 562 Vuosaaren sataman sijasta Östersundomiin kunhan alueen rakentaminen joskus aloitetaan? Se olisi varmasti aivan riittävä poikittaisyhteys Östersundomista Vantaalle. Jos tuollainen pikaratikka joskus kuitenkin toteutuisi, pitäisi se mielestäni kuitenkin päättää Tikkurilaan koska tuleva kehärata palvelee yhteyksiä Tikkurilasta Lentoasemalle ja Myyrmäkeen. Ei ole järkevää rakentaa kahta erilaista raideratkaisua Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan välille vaikkei linjaukset aivan yhtenevät olekaan.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Onko myöskään järkeä vetää pikaratikkaa Ylästön läpi Myyrmäkeen kun Ylästö ja Vantaanlaakso on kuitenkin aika harvaanasuttua?


Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, Vantaalla saattaa olla haluja rakentaa tuolle seudulle lisää ja kestävän kehityksen kannalta on parempi, että siellä on siinä vaiheessa se ratikka odottamassa. Voihan tuon ratikan ensi vaiheessa sinänsä rakentaa lentoasemalle ja jatkaa sen sitten Myyrmäkeen, kun sille on tarvetta.

----------


## sehta

Olin eilen kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston tilaisuudessa, jossa esiteltiin Itä-Helsingin ja myös Östersundomin suunnitelmia. Ratikoista ei puhuttu lainkaan, mutta metrosta sitäkin enemmän. Kari Piimies ilmaisi asian jopa näin (vapaasti referoiden): metro on loistojuttu Itä-Helsingille ja kun metro vielä vedetään Östersundomiin, on itäisen metroradan varressa niin paljon väkeä, että saadaan myös lisää toimistoja ja muuta rakentamista joka tuo työpaikkoja Itä-Helsinkiin.

Tässäkin ketjussa muistaakseni teme on tällä spekuloinut. En ollut itse lukenut tai kuullut tätä perustelua kaupungin puolelta. Nythän esim. Herttoniemeen kaavoitetaan paljon toimistoja, mutta kysyntä ei ole päätähuimaavaa. Kaupunki haluaa enemmän työpaikkoja itään ja metro nähdään yhtenä keinona tukea tätä.

Täytyy vielä miettiä voiko tällä todella tukea Itä-Helsingin työpaikkakehitystä ja onko tämä edes toivottavaa, mutta kyllä tässä samalla uhrataan paremmat joukkoliineyhteydet Östersundomilaisille sekä monelle muullekin. 

On tietysti mahdotonta ajatella niin, että rakennetaan raide-jokeri, joka jatkaa Östersundomiin ja loput rahat 700 miljoonasta (miinus valtion osuus) voidaan sitten käyttää suoraan Itä-Helsingin työpaikkakehityksen edistämiseen, mutta silti...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täytyy vielä miettiä voiko tällä todella tukea Itä-Helsingin työpaikkakehitystä ja onko tämä edes toivottavaa, mutta kyllä tässä samalla uhrataan paremmat joukkoliineyhteydet Östersundomilaisille sekä monelle muullekin. 
> 
> On tietysti mahdotonta ajatella niin, että rakennetaan raide-jokeri, joka jatkaa Östersundomiin ja loput rahat 700 miljoonasta (miinus valtion osuus) voidaan sitten käyttää suoraan Itä-Helsingin työpaikkakehityksen edistämiseen, mutta silti...


Työpaikat ja metro ovat eri asia kaiken kaikkiaan. Työpaikkoja tai korkeatasoisisa sellaisia ei ole itä-Helsingisä siksi että siellä ei ole yliopistoa. OK Viikissä on maataluus metsätieteet ja jotain biologiaa, ja Santahaminassa on Maanpuolustuskorkeakoulu, mutta se ei riitä.

Olisi pitänyt tehdä jokin sellaine dramattinen rakaisu että Aalto Yliopiston kauppatieteellinen  tiedekunta (vai mikä sen nimi sitten onkaan) olisi siirretty itä-Helsinkiin. Siitä eivät proffat tietenkään olisi tykänneet mutta jonkun ajan päästä olis perään kyllä muuttanut alan työpaikkoja. Nyt ne alan työpaikat ovat keskustassa, länsi-Helsingissä ja Espoossa koska alan yliopistot ovat siellä. Östersundomin metro ei muuta asiaa. Ainoa positiivinen asia siitä ehkä on että sillä pääsee suoraan Östersundomista Otaniemeen ja se ehkä nostaa alueen profiilia. Pikaraitiotie käytännössä ajaisi saman asian jos se ei ole lliian hidas ja jos vaihdot sujuisivat näppärästi, ja Viikkikin pääsisi raideliikenten piiriiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en oikein usko tuota. Voi pitää paikkansa jossain maakuntien ns. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa, eli joku Vaasa voi vetää puoleensa yriyksiä vaikka Kokkolasta tai Lapualta, koska siellä on korkeakoulu. Mutta pääkaupunkiseudun sisällä on vaikea uskoa, että kauppakorkeakoulun sijainti jossain tietyssä kaupunginosassa houkuttelisi sinne yrityselämää. Tuskin Keilaniemen konttoritkaan ovat siellä sen takia, että Otaniemessä on TKK.

Toisaalta olisi kyllä ihan hauskaa se, että tämä Aalto-farssi päättyisi niin, että "huippuyliopistolle" tehtäisiin valtava kampus jonnekin Salmenkallioon metroaseman ympärille ja odotettaisiin sitten, että yritykset rientävät sinne perässä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuskin Keilaniemen konttoritkaan ovat siellä sen takia, että Otaniemessä on TKK.


Kyllä Keilaniemen ja koko Suur-Tapiolan yritykset ovat nimenomaan sinne aikoinaan tulleet Otaniemen läheisyyden takia. Tietysti Espoon kaupunki puffasi suurimpien kohdalla tarjoamalla tontteja edullisemmin ehdoin kuin Helsinki mutta TKK oli se syötti kun piti tehdä valinta helsingin keskustan ja Espoon välillä  Yhteistyö tiedemaailman kanssa on viiden minuutin matkan päässä ja teekkareita saa rekrytoitua helposti. Sama malli, että perustetaan ns teknologiakylä korkeakoulun viereen, on kopioitu muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin eli Lappeenrantaan, Tamperelle ja  Ouluun.

EDIT: Jos tähän vielä saa lisätä, niin silloin 1970-luuvulla kun raaden hammas ja monet muut konttorit rakennettiin Espooseen niin asuntotilanne oli vielä lähes ihanteellinen. Espoo oli siihen aikaan periferiaa ja kämpät järjestään halvemmat kuin Helsingissä. Eli työvoima ei tarvinnut mitään tehokasta joukkoliikennettä päästääksen töihin kun sai asua lähellä. Nykyisin etelä-Espoon kämpät ovat ylihinnoiteltuja eli niissä on "Nokia-lisää". Saa mennä johonkin Kauklahteen, Latokaskeen, Espoon keskukseen tai Järvenperään asti jos haluaa kämpän jonka hinnassa ei ole "Nokia-lisää".

t.Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen silti vähän skeptinen tämän suhteen. Espoo on voinut käyttää TKK:ta markkinointiargumenttina Keilaniemeä myydessään, ja firmatkin on voineet juhlapuheissa perustella TKK:n avulla, miksi arvokas Helsingin keskusta ei ole kelvannut.

Mutta todelliset syyt tuskin ovat siinä, että teekkareita saa helposti duuniin, kyllä ne teekkarit kulkee vaikka Hakaniemeenkin. Kuinka paljon Fortumilta, Koneelta, Nesteeltä oikeasti on tarvetta asioida TKK:n kampuksella?

Eiköhän todellinen syy Keilaniemen konttoreille ole se, että ne ovat firmojen näkökulmasta kuntarajan oikealla puolella, mutta silti lähellä Helsinkiä, parin minuutin moottoritiematkan päässä. Keilaniemeen oli halvempaa tulla ja kunta otti vastaan punaisella matolla ja kohteli silkkihansikkain.

No, tämä on vain mun käsitykseni. Oikeastaan pitäisi olla jotain luotettavaa tutkimustietoa, että saisi vetää kunnolliset johtopäätökset.

----------


## hmikko

> OK Viikissä on maataluus metsätieteet ja jotain biologiaa, ja Santahaminassa on Maanpuolustuskorkeakoulu, mutta se ei riitä.


HY:n biotieteiden ja farmasian tiedekunnat ja mm. Biotekniikan instituutti varmasti arvostavat nimikettä 'jotain biologiaa'. Viikin kampuksella opiskelee luemma 6500 ihmistä (luvussa ei siis mukana henkilökuntaa) ja on sinne yritystoimintaakin sijoittunut. Itse haluaisin opiskella tuota mainitsemaasi mataluustiedettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mä olen silti vähän skeptinen tämän suhteen. Espoo on voinut käyttää TKK:ta markkinointiargumenttina Keilaniemeä myydessään, ja firmatkin on voineet juhlapuheissa perustella TKK:n avulla, miksi arvokas Helsingin keskusta ei ole kelvannut.
> 
> Mutta todelliset syyt tuskin ovat siinä, että teekkareita saa helposti duuniin, kyllä ne teekkarit kulkee vaikka Hakaniemeenkin. Kuinka paljon Fortumilta, Koneelta, Nesteeltä oikeasti on tarvetta asioida TKK:n kampuksella?


1970-luvulla nousi Otaniemeen, Tapiolaan ja ympäristöön paljon ns insinööritoimistoja joista jotkut sittemmin kasvoivat suuryrityksiksi, mutta joka tapauksessa näiden syntymiselle oli TKK:lla aikoinaan suuri merkitys. Ennenkuin seutulippusysteemi tuli käyttöön 1986 oli teekkareita helpompi houkutella töihin espoolaisiin firmoihin kuin hesalaisiin. Helsingin keskustaan ovat suuryrityksistä lähinnä jääneet pankit ja vakuutusyhtiöt eli ne jotka työllistävät enemmän ekonomeja ja juristeja.




> HY:n biotieteiden ja farmasian tiedekunnat ja mm. Biotekniikan instituutti varmasti arvostavat nimikettä 'jotain biologiaa'. Viikin kampuksella opiskelee luemma 6500 ihmistä (luvussa ei siis mukana henkilökuntaa) ja on sinne yritystoimintaakin sijoittunut. Itse haluaisin opiskella tuota mainitsemaasi mataluustiedettä.


Korjaan siinä tapauksessa että tarkoitin "kaikkea mahdollista biologiaan liittyvää". 
Mutta juuri tätä mahdoollisuutta ajatellen olisi syytä käynnistää raide-Jokerin rakentaminen mahdollisimman pian. Samoin mitä tulee HY:n Kumpulan kampukseen niin ihmettelen kyllä sitä nihkyettä ettei sitä "tiederatikkaa" pasilasta ole satu aikaiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samoin mitä tulee HY:n Kumpulan kampukseen niin ihmettelen kyllä sitä nihkyettä ettei sitä "tiederatikkaa" pasilasta ole satu aikaiseksi.


Kyllä olet oikeassa tässä asiassa. Toisistaan hyötyvät toiminnot hakeutuvat yhteen ja kasautuvat. Tai ainakin ovat tehneet niin tähän saakka. Vielä ei netin ja sosiaalisen median aikaa ole nähty niin kauan, että voisi sanoa, vähentääkö se fyysisen läheisyyden merkitystä. Yhdyskuntarakenteen ja sen toimintojen muutokset ovat paljon hitaampia kuin koko netin nykyinen ikä.

Kumpulan kampus on syntynyt hallinnollisilla päätöksillä. Sinne on kehnot liikenneyhteydet, mutta ne eivät vaikuta siihen, menestyykö Kumpula vai ei, koska Kumpulalla ei ole tilaa laajentua. Mutta olennainen kysymys on se, miten tällainen kasautuminen lähtee käyntiin ja voiko siihen vaikuttaa.

Itä-Helsingin ja Länsiväylän varren vertaaminen osoittaa, ettei positiivista kasautumista synnytetä metrolla eikä sen puuttuminen estä sitä. Pikemminkin voi olla päin vastoin, jos metro johtaa siihen, että rakentaminen painottuu sosiaaliseen asuntotuotantoon sen tähden, että metrolle pitää keksiä käyttäjiä.

Sama ongelma voi tehdä Östersundomista nykyisen Itä-Helsingin laajennuksen. Tiivis kerrostalorakentaminen metroasemille ei ole toiminnallisesti monimuotoista kaupunkirakennetta. Jos Östersundomin suunnittelun lähtökohta on  kuten metron kanssa näyttää olevan  että sieltä pitää päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti pois, ei siitä synny menestystä. Espoohan poikkeaa juuri tässä Itä-Helsingistä: Espoota on kehitetty ajatuksella, että espoolaiset pysyvät Espoossa. 

Kun tehdään Östersundomia, jossa tärkeintä on että östersundomilaiset matkustavat sieltä pois metrolla ja moottoritiellä, syntyy huonoa epäekologista yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautusta. Siinä ihmiset asuvat kaukana, vaikka lähempänäkin olisi tilaa. Mutta kun ne asemat ovat niin harvassa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Vielä ei netin ja sosiaalisen median aikaa ole nähty niin kauan, että voisi sanoa, vähentääkö se fyysisen läheisyyden merkitystä.


Sanoisin, että yliopistolaitosten suhteen on aika paljon nähty ja että enimmäkseen ei vähennä. Helsingin yliopistohan on nimenomaan nettiaikana panostanut toiminnan keskittämiseen nykyisille kampuksille. Silti esim. biotieteiden osalta kuuluu rutinaa jakaantumisesta Viikkiin ja Meilahteen. Tietty jos katsotaan puhtaasti sitä, että saako jonkun ennalta määritellyn homman hoidettua sähköpostin yms. välityksellä kaupungin toiselta puolelta, niin varmaan usein saa. Eri asia on sitten, että viitsiikö lähteä kuuntelemaan etäisesti mielenkiintoiselta vaikuttavaa esitelmää tai että kenen kanssa ja miten kauas menee lounaalle. Itse olen ollut joskus töissä hajasijoitetulla laitoksella (joka ei ollut Helsingissä ensinkään), jossa puolentoista kilometrin fyysinen etäisyys ilmiselvästi osaltaan pahensi toimistopoliittista 'ne siellä, me täällä' -ilmiötä.

----------


## late-

> kyisen Itä-Helsingin laajennuksen. Tiivis kerrostalorakentaminen metroasemille ei ole toiminnallisesti monimuotoista kaupunkirakennetta.


Enpä toisaalta tiedä onko Etelä-Espoossa erityisen monimuotoista kaupunkirakennetta. Keilalahti-Keilaniemi on puhdas toimistoalue. Tapiola, Matinkylä ja Olari ovat lähes puhtaita asuinalueita. Vain Otaniemi on kampuksena hieman sekoittunut. Itä-Helsingistä puuttuu suuri toimistoalue, mutta onko rakenne muuten olennaisesti erilainen? Lähipalveluiden määrässä ei minusta ainakaan ole suurta eroa.

Kasautumisvaikutusten takia tietointensiiviset työpaikat on mielekästä keskittää tarpeeksi isoiksi kokonaisuuksiksi. Sellaisiksi ne myös hakeutuvat. Ei niitä voida hajauttaa rakenteen reunoille. Siksi Vuosaareen on minusta typerää yrittää saada merkittävästi toimistoja. Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen keskukset ovat periaatteessa tarpeeksi hyvien yhteyksien päässä, mutta muita edellytyksiä ei ole syntynyt. Nopeitakin yhteyksiä seudulle tarvitaan, jos työpaikkaklustereita halutaan vahvistaa.

Paikalliset palvelut ovat eri asia kuin suuret työpaikkaklusterit. Niillä on paljon selvempi kytkentä paikalliseen rakenteeseen. Näihin asioihin voidaan Östersundomissa varmasti vaikuttaa. Sen sijaan koko seudun talouskasvun kannalta on tarjottava riittävän hyvät yhteydet myös työpaikkakeskuksiin. En osaa sanoa varmasti mikä olisi paras tapa tarjota nämä yhteydet. Toivon, että sitä edelleen selvitettäisiin eikä pidettäisi metroa itsestään selvänä vaihtoehtona.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä olet oikeassa tässä asiassa. Toisistaan hyötyvät toiminnot hakeutuvat yhteen ja kasautuvat. Tai ainakin ovat tehneet niin tähän saakka. Vielä ei netin ja sosiaalisen median aikaa ole nähty niin kauan, että voisi sanoa, vähentääkö se fyysisen läheisyyden merkitystä. Yhdyskuntarakenteen ja sen toimintojen muutokset ovat paljon hitaampia kuin koko netin nykyinen ikä.


No nettiala joka on puhissut purkeista alkaen "sosiaalisessa mediassa" ainakin keskittyy. En ihan oikeasti usko että tietotekniikka vaikuttaa työpaikkojen sijoittumiseen paljoakaan, eikä ainakaan hajauttavasti. Ja kun netissäkin fyysisillä etäisyyksillä on väliä, yhtenä anekdoottina että isojen rahoituslaitosten palvelinkeskuksia on maailman kalleimmalla neliöillä New Yorkissa, Lontoossa, jne. Näin siksi että nopeassa kaupankäynnissä ja siihen liittyvässä mallinnuksessa sekunnit on rahaa.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Kannattaa mennä vaikkapa Aalto Enterpreneurship Societyn yrittäjyyttä harrastavilta tyypeiltä kysymään tarvitaanko yrittäjyyskulttuurin ja menestyvien yritysten luomiseen henkilökohtaista kontaktia muiden vastaavien ihmisten kanssa, vai riittääkö sosiaalinen media ja sähköposti. Veikkaan tietäväni vastauksen.

----------


## walttu

Yleiskaavaluonnokseen liittyvät keskustelutilaisuudet starttaavat tänään Laiturilta. Alla tarkemmat tiedot aikatauluista/paikoista:

to 5.5. klo 1720 Laituri, Narinkka 2, Helsinki
ma 9.5. klo 1720 Kuntokallio, Kuntokalliontie 6, Helsinki
ke 11.5. klo 1720 Sakarinmäen koulu, Knutersintie 924, Helsinki
to 12.5. klo 1720 Länsimäen koulu/Ylläs, Pallastunturintie 27, Vantaa

http://yhteinenostersundom.fi/2011/0...n-toukokuussa/

Niin ja luonnoksen nähtävilläoloaika on siis 21.4.23.5.2011 eli vielä pari viikkoa aikaa ilmaista mielipiteensä.

----------


## teme

Aamun Hesarista:



> Vantaa ei halua rakentaa metroa tai muutakaan Östersundomiin ennen 2030-lukua.
> 
> Vantaan kuntapoliitikoista koottu Östersundom-toimikunta on toimittanut alueen yleiskaavoitusta valmistelevalle toimikunnalle lausunnon, että Vantaa keskittyy nyt uuteen Marja-Vantaan kaupunginosaan ja kehäradanvarteen.
> 
> Yhteistoimikuntaan kuuluvat alueen kolme kuntaa: Helsinki, Sipoo ja Vantaa...
> 
> Talous ei Vantaalla mahdollista uusien kasvusuuntien avaamista nopeasti, korostuu HS:n haltuunsa saamassa lausunnossa.
> Vantaan vihreät on aiemmin laskenut, että itämetro maksaisi noin 700 miljoonaa euroa, ja Vantaan kakku olisi 200 miljoonaa.
> 
> "Metro ei ole Vantaan kannalta tärkeä, vaan perustuu Helsingin tarpeisiin. Nyt tehdään hirveällä kiireellä kaavaa, joka ei huomioi Sipoonkorven luontoarvoja", huomauttaa vihreän valtuustoryhmän vetäjä, toimikunnan jäsen Anniina Kostilainen.


Ylläri. Vantaa saisi sillä rahalla yhden tai kaksi asemaa jotka on vielä paikallisen KSV:n mielestä lähes rakennuskelvottomissa paikoissa. Rautava ja Pajunen kuitenkin nyt ainakin näyttelee yllättynyttä:



> Kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtaja Risto Rautava (kok) ei ole yhtä kohtelias:
> 
> "Tämä tulee puun takaa ja vaikuttaa todella ihmeelliseltä. Tämä osoittaa, että Vantaan politiikka muuttuu Peltomäen myötä. Tähän palataan kyllä."


Niin että palattaisiinko joihinkin rahoitusrealistisiin vaihtoehtoihin.

----------


## Max

> Niin että palattaisiinko joihinkin rahoitusrealistisiin vaihtoehtoihin.


Tarkoitatko Vantaan pakkoliittämistä Helsinkiin?  :Laughing: 

Sinänsä loistojuttu, jos Vantaan kanta pakottaa edes tutkimaan pikaraitiotievaihtoehdon. Tuo metroasema tulisi Vantaan kannalta todella marginaaliseen paikkaan, kun taas pikaraitiotietä saisi samalla rahalla pitkin ja poikin laajaa kaupunkiamme...

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitatko Vantaan pakkoliittämistä Helsinkiin?


Espoon ja Vantaan pakkoliittäminen Helsinkiin olisi kyllä hyvä juttu. Kuntien pakkoliitokset ovat olleet Keskustalle punainen vaate, mutta nyt keskusta näyttää jäävän oppositioon. Pakkoliitokset Helsingissä, Tampereella, Turussa ja  Lahdessa parantaisivat kaupunkien toimintaedellytyksiä niin paljon, että hallituksen olisi syytä toimia, kun kunnat eivät itse halua.

----------


## hylje

> Espoon ja Vantaan pakkoliittäminen Helsinkiin olisi kyllä hyvä juttu. Kuntien pakkoliitokset ovat olleet Keskustalle punainen vaate, mutta nyt keskusta näyttää jäävän oppositioon. Pakkoliitokset Helsingissä, Tampereella, Turussa ja  Lahdessa parantaisivat kaupunkien toimintaedellytyksiä niin paljon, että hallituksen olisi syytä toimia, kun kunnat eivät itse halua.


Oletko nyt ihan vakavissasi? Hel-Van-Esp-Kaun-kunta on ihan naurettavan iso yksittäinen hallintoyksikkö. Mielummin muodostetaan alueelle kaupunkilääni kansalaisten äänestämällä valtuustolla ja pienennetään nykyisiä kuntia yksikeskustaisiksi. Pikkukunnat voivat toimia asukaslähtöisesti ja kehittää omia keskustojaan, kun lääni puskee kuntien väliset jutut kunnialla.

Vähän niinkuin muualla maailmassa.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin että palattaisiinko joihinkin rahoitusrealistisiin vaihtoehtoihin.


Lienee kunnalle "edullinen" kehärata ja naapurikunnan "järkevä" metropäätös hieman avanneet simmuja Vantaalla. Saattavat jatkossa miettiä muutamankin kerran kannattaako sitä loppupeleissä kuitenkaan kaataa miljoonatolkulla euroja helsinkiläisten raskasraidehömpötyksiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Tarkoitatko Vantaan pakkoliittämistä Helsinkiin?


Elähän maalaa piruja seinälle... en siis vastusta kuntaliitosta sinänsä, vaan pakkokeinoa korpimetron rakentamiseksi, ja tuo tosiaan ei varmaan ole edes kaukaa haettu skenaario. Plääh. Miten ois Ösundomin tilalle sisääntuloväylien täysbulevardisointi ja reipas rakentaminen? Jos rikkaita ihmisiä sitten pitää ehdottomasti houkutella, niin heille Ösundomiin napakka omakotitaloreservaatti ja pikabussiyhteydet, rannat ja naturat suojellen.

----------


## Teme444

> Lienee kunnalle "edullinen" kehärata ja naapurikunnan "järkevä" metropäätös hieman avanneet simmuja Vantaalla. Saattavat jatkossa miettiä muutamankin kerran kannattaako sitä loppupeleissä kuitenkaan kaataa miljoonatolkulla euroja helsinkiläisten raskasraidehömpötyksiin.


Miljoonatolkulla ja miljoonatolkulla. Noin ihan selvennykseksi sanottakoon seuraavaa. Helsingin kuntabudjetti on noin 3,5 mrd. Varrataampa sitä vaikkapa Kauniaisiin, jonka vastaava on n. 77 miljoonaa. Espoo ja Vantaa jäävät kumpikin luokkaan puolen Helsingin budjetista ja siitäkin eillaisina tulonsiirtoinen (mm. kuntaliitolle siirretyt ex-energia ja ex-vesi) tulouttavat Helsingistä kerättyjä varoja edellä mainituille kaupungeille satoja miljoonia vuositasolla. Kun tämä otetaan huomioon, niin Espoo ja Vantaa saavat yhden länsimetron verran stadilaista pääomaa vuosittain.




> Elähän maalaa piruja seinälle... en siis vastusta kuntaliitosta sinänsä, vaan pakkokeinoa korpimetron rakentamiseksi, ja tuo tosiaan ei varmaan ole edes kaukaa haettu skenaario. Plääh. Miten ois Ösundomin tilalle sisääntuloväylien täysbulevardisointi ja reipas rakentaminen? Jos rikkaita ihmisiä sitten pitää ehdottomasti houkutella, niin heille Ösundomiin napakka omakotitaloreservaatti ja pikabussiyhteydet, rannat ja naturat suojellen.


Täys bulevardisointi tuskin tulee toteutumaan, mutta valtaväylien laidassa olisi mahdollista rakentaa huomattavassa määri nykyistä enemmän. Lisättäköön tähän vielä esim. Tuusulanväylän pään tunnelointi ja ja alueella Keski-Pasilan (ja miksi ei myös osan pohois-Pasilla) ja tunneliosuuden kantakaupunkimainen rakentaminen. Vaihtoehtoja itämerton jatkelle todellakin on olemassa, jos niitä halutaan käyttää. Tässä ei vielä edes lähdetty katsomaan mitä mahdollisuuksia suurten lähiöiden tiivistämisrakentamisella on mahdollista saada. Itse vähän luulen, että Vantaan (ja Espoon) liittäminen Helsinkiin vain toisi lisää matalaa ja harvaa rakentamista seudulle. Se puolestaan ei ole kannatettava kehitys sunta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen täydentänyt Kaupunkiliikenne-sivujani Östersundomia käsittelevällä artikkelilla. Käyn artikkelissa läpi alueliitoksen historiaa ja esittelen alueen joukkoliikenteestä tehdyt selvitykset. Moniko mahtoi tietää, että Sipoo suunnitteli jo 2005 yleiskaavaa, jossa yhtenä vaihtoehtona oli Metrolla Itäsalmeen. Helsinki esitti pakkoliitosvaatimuksensa kesäkuussa 2006.

Muut uudet ja päivitetyt sivut löytyvät uusien sivujen luettelosta.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Olen täydentänyt Kaupunkiliikenne-sivujani Östersundomia käsittelevällä artikkelilla.


Kiitos katsauksesta Ösundomin vaiheisiin. Sivulla kerrotaan puheenjohtaja Vapaavuoren puhuneen metron jatkamisesta itään telkkarissa vuonna 2009 ja myöhemmässä kohdassa mainitaan vuodeksi 2006. Liekö ensimmäinen vuosiluku lyöntivirhe? Silmiin osui myös yksi "taroitusta" (po. "tarkoitusta").

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiitos katsauksesta Ösundomin vaiheisiin. Sivulla kerrotaan puheenjohtaja Vapaavuoren puhuneen metron jatkamisesta itään telkkarissa vuonna 2009 ja myöhemmässä kohdassa mainitaan vuodeksi 2006. Liekö ensimmäinen vuosiluku lyöntivirhe? Silmiin osui myös yksi "taroitusta" (po. "tarkoitusta").


Kiitos huomautuksista. Vuosi on 2006, kuten jäljempänä oli. Typovirheet nyt korjattu.

Antero

----------


## Deko

Suoraan lainattuna Wikipediasta: 



> Östersundomin suur- ja samalla peruspiirissä asui vuodenvaihteessa 2008/2009 ennakkotiedon mukaan 2 095 henkeä, josta Östersundomin osa-alueen osuus oli 542 henkeä.


Ei kuulosta kovin järkevältä viedä tuonne noilla asukasmäärillä edes pikaratikkaa, saatika sitten metroa, vetäkööt bussirallia Itikseen/Keskustaan, ainakin toistaiseksi.  :Smile:  Vai kuinka paljon noille laajennusalueille on kaavailtu asukkeja tulevaisuudessa?

Sen sijaan pikaraitiotie Mellunmäestä pohjoiseen vaikka linjalla Mellunmäki (M)-Länsimäki-Rajakylä-Jakonmäki-Hakunila saattaisi olla järkevä idea.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai kuinka paljon noille laajennusalueille on kaavailtu asukkeja tulevaisuudessa?


Yleiskaavaluonnoksen mukaan 64.500, mukaanlukien Länsimäki ja Majvik. Tieto löytyy myös Östersundom-sivultani.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n johtokunnan esityslistasta 18.8.2011: "Esimerkiksi Östersundomin metro palvelee periaatteessa vain Helsinkiä." Ihmettelen. Eikös tämä ollutkaan seudullinen hanke, johon sen vuoksi piti tulla valtion rahaa ja asemia Vantaalle ja Sipooseenkin? Vai ovatko naapurikunnat ja valtio jo vetäytyneet?

----------


## teme

> HKL:n johtokunnan esityslistasta 18.8.2011: "Esimerkiksi Östersundomin metro palvelee periaatteessa vain Helsinkiä." Ihmettelen. Eikös tämä ollutkaan seudullinen hanke, johon sen vuoksi piti tulla valtion rahaa ja asemia Vantaalle ja Sipooseenkin? Vai ovatko naapurikunnat ja valtio jo vetäytyneet?


No mutta sehän on Porvooseen ja edelleen Pietariin ulottuva raidekäytävä, kuten HLJ kertoo.

----------


## ultrix

Jos Östersundomin lausuminen käy uudisasukkaille liian vaikeaksi, pitäisiköhän se uudelleennimetä Metrozavodskiksi (Metroskoi)?

Vakavasti ottaen: missä vaiheessa nyt mennään, mikä instanssi pystyy edes teoriassa pysäyttämään idän myyräkuumeen ja palauttamaan KSV:n suosiman ja WSP:n selvittämän ratikka-Östiksen?

----------


## j-lu

> Vakavasti ottaen: missä vaiheessa nyt mennään, mikä instanssi pystyy edes teoriassa pysäyttämään idän myyräkuumeen ja palauttamaan KSV:n suosiman ja WSP:n selvittämän ratikka-Östiksen?


Lähtökohtaisesti Raide-Jokeri on ehdoton edellytys sille, että Östersundomin pikaraitiotiestä voidaan vakavissaan ja virallisesti edes keskustella. Ensinnäkin Helsingissä tarvitaan hyviä kokemuksia nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Toisekseen Östersundom onnistuu helpommin verkoston laajennuksena. Tämähän on keskeinen syy sille, miksi nyt on valittu metro. Jos metroa ei jo olisi, niin Östersundomiin saakka sitä ei saisi rakennettua edes Vepsäläinen.

----------


## 339-DF

> missä vaiheessa nyt mennään, mikä instanssi pystyy edes teoriassa pysäyttämään idän myyräkuumeen ja palauttamaan KSV:n suosiman ja WSP:n selvittämän ratikka-Östiksen?


Jaa-a, sen kun tietäis. Mikä on se harmaa eminenssi, joka ylipäätään päätti heittää roskiin pikaratikkasuunnitelmat ja toteuttaa metron Östikaan? Tai joka päätti  fiksusti  heittää roskiin kaikki ziljoona vanhaa Jätkäsaaren-suunnitelmaa ja toteuttaa sinne kaksi Kampin läpi menevää keskustalinjaa? Kyllä olis kiva tietää, kuka näissä asioissa todellista valtaa käyttää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- ja palauttamaan KSV:n suosiman -- ratikka-Östiksen?


KSV:n suosiman? KSV:hän nimenomaan on suosinut metroa.

----------


## kouvo

> mikä instanssi pystyy edes teoriassa pysäyttämään idän myyräkuumeen


Valtio. Hukkaputken rahoitusosuus nolliin, niin loppuu helsingissäkin metrohassuttelut.

----------


## Albert

> Mikä on se harmaa eminenssi, joka....Kyllä olis kiva tietää, kuka näissä asioissa todellista valtaa käyttää.


Niin olisikin. Mistä valmistelevat virkamiehet ja esittelijät sun muut saavat ohjeensa, määräyksensä? Eiväthän vaikka lautakuntien pöliittiset päättäjät voi olla kaikkien asioiden asiantuntijoita. He lukevat esityslistaa ja päätösehdotusta siitä.
Kai voi olettaa, että isolla rahalla on näppinsä pelissä. Raskaat hankkeet tietävät hintavia sopimuksia.
Mutta miten se menee. Pitäisikö saada telkkarin MOT asialle?

----------


## teme

> Vakavasti ottaen: missä vaiheessa nyt mennään, mikä instanssi pystyy edes teoriassa pysäyttämään idän myyräkuumeen ja palauttamaan KSV:n suosiman ja WSP:n selvittämän ratikka-Östiksen?


Talous sen estää. Sitä metroa tuskin tehdään kuitenkaan. Ihan niin vainoharhainen en ole että epäilisin tuon olleen tarkoituskin.




> Lähtökohtaisesti Raide-Jokeri on ehdoton edellytys sille, että Östersundomin pikaraitiotiestä voidaan vakavissaan ja virallisesti edes keskustella. Ensinnäkin Helsingissä tarvitaan hyviä kokemuksia nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Toisekseen Östersundom onnistuu helpommin verkoston laajennuksena. Tämähän on keskeinen syy sille, miksi nyt on valittu metro.


No tavallaan joo ja kuitenkin ei. Minun nähdäkseni metro on valittu kaavoituksen lähtökohdaksi siksi ettei tässä aikataulussa muutakaan keksitty. Jos asiaa ei mieti yli viittä sekunttia niin metro Östikkaan kuulostaa äkkiseltään ihan fiksulta idealta.




> os metroa ei jo olisi, niin Östersundomiin saakka sitä ei saisi rakennettua edes Vepsäläinen.


Edes Vepsäläinen, Soininvaaran blogin perusteella, ei oikein innostu Itämetrosta. Se kertoo jo jotain. 




> KSV:n suosiman? KSV:hän nimenomaan on suosinut metroa.


KSV on aika iso virasto.  :Smile:  Ainakin kaavoitus on käytännössä tehty niin että se tukee pikemminkin ratikkaa kuin metroa, jos sitäkään.




> Valtio. Hukkaputken rahoitusosuus nolliin, niin loppuu helsingissäkin metrohassuttelut.


Jep. Ja Vantaalla ei ole tähän rahaa, Sipoosta puhumattakaan. Semminkin kun edes virkamieskunta Vantaalla ei vaikuta asiasta lainkaan innostuneelta, se nyt on vaan heitin kannalta harvinaisen huono diili: 200 miljoonaa yhdestä tai kahdesta asemasta, joidenka ympäristön rakentamiskelpoisuus on mitä sattuu.

Helsingissä, vaaleilla on väliä. Puolueista sitä Itämetroa tuntuu kannattavaan Kokoomus. Tällä saattaa olla jotain tekemistä sen kanssa että koko alueliitosta ajoi Helsingin kokoomus, mistä ei mitään moitetta sinänsä, mutta heitin johtokaksikko myös perusteli sen nimenomaan metron jatkolla. Eli valitettavasti tässä on kyse muustakin kuin liikennepolitiikasta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:18 ----------

Niin ja kouvo, ymmärräthän se sen ettei jos ei Pisaraan tule rahaa niin se menee noihin metrojatkohin. Valitettavasti meillä ei ole niin kalliita pikaratikkahankkeita että sillä saisi noi miljoonat käytettyä.

----------


## hmikko

> Minun nähdäkseni metro on valittu kaavoituksen lähtökohdaksi siksi ettei tässä aikataulussa muutakaan keksitty. Jos asiaa ei mieti yli viittä sekunttia niin metro Östikkaan kuulostaa äkkiseltään ihan fiksulta idealta.


Tässä putosin kärryiltä. Tehtiinhän pikaratikkavaihtoehdoista pitkät selvitykset.





> Niin ja kouvo, ymmärräthän se sen ettei jos ei Pisaraan tule rahaa niin se menee noihin metrojatkohin. Valitettavasti meillä ei ole niin kalliita pikaratikkahankkeita että sillä saisi noi miljoonat käytettyä.


No ei kai mielikuvitus nyt noin huono voi olla  :Smile:  Alkajaisiksi vaikka Jokerit 1 ja 2, keskustaverkon laajennukset Jokerille neljästä kohtaa, Laajasalo ja sieltä yhteys Itäkeskukseen, Tiederatikka Otaniemeen asti... ja kainuulaiselle liikenneministerille painokas muistutus Transtechin vaunuoptioiden toteuttamismahdollisuuksista.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin ja kouvo, ymmärräthän se sen ettei jos ei Pisaraan tule rahaa niin se menee noihin metrojatkohin.


Näinpä. Ja tämähän on juurikin yksi Pisaran hyvistä puolista. Se torppaa omalta osaltaan täysin älyttömiä megahankkeita, enemmän ehkä kuitenkin Töölön metroa kuin Ö-metroa, joten HELIN nouseminen enemmän framille olisi kyllä suotavaa Ö-sundomin pelastamiseksi metrolta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näinpä. Ja tämähän on juurikin yksi Pisaran hyvistä puolista. Se torppaa omalta osaltaan täysin älyttömiä megahankkeita, enemmän ehkä kuitenkin Töölön metroa kuin Ö-metroa, joten HELIN nouseminen enemmän framille olisi kyllä suotavaa Ö-sundomin pelastamiseksi metrolta.


Luenko rivien välistä lievää ironiaa? Tämähän on oikea Skylla ja Kharybdis: yhdellä megahankkeella torpataan toista? Missä on hyöty?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Missä on hyöty?


AINA löytyy joku, joka hyötyy, vaan mitäpä veronmaksajat niistä välittäisi, kun ei niistä oikein tiedäkään?

----------


## j-lu

->Pisara on merkittävästi vähemmän huono hanke kuin Töölön metro tai mikään muukaan kuviteltavissa oleva oranssi hukkaputki. Se on itse asiassa hyvä hanke, poliittiset realiteetit eli liikennehankkeiden rahoitusjärjestelmän huomioon ottaen paras tarjolla oleva hanke. Joo, kyllähän samalla rahalla rakentaisi monta kilometria kohtuullisesti eristettyä raitiotietä, pk-seudun täyteen, mutta se ei ole realismia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ->Pisara on merkittävästi vähemmän huono hanke kuin Töölön metro tai mikään muukaan kuviteltavissa oleva oranssi hukkaputki. Se on itse asiassa hyvä hanke, poliittiset realiteetit eli liikennehankkeiden rahoitusjärjestelmän huomioon ottaen paras tarjolla oleva hanke. Joo, kyllähän samalla rahalla rakentaisi monta kilometria kohtuullisesti eristettyä raitiotietä, pk-seudun täyteen, mutta se ei ole realismia.


Omituista realismia: kallis hanke on realistisempi kuin halpa. Kannattaa siis yrittää tuhlata mahdollisimman paljon rahaa, jotta hanke toteutuisi. Ehkä ne ratikkakiskot voisi takoa hopeasta? Maksaisi enemmän ja kestäisi vähemmän aikaa ennen kuin on pakko korjata. Hinta pompsahtaisi taivaisiin. Ehkä sitten löytyisi tukea?  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainakin kaavoitus on käytännössä tehty niin että se tukee pikemminkin ratikkaa kuin metroa, jos sitäkään.


Ei olisi, jollei KSLK olisi asiaa halunnut. KSV:hän on johdonmukaisesti esittänyt lautakunnalle metrovaihtoehtoa, ja alun perin kaupunkirakenne oli juuri perinteinen kaupunkipilkku 2 km välein. KSLK halusi tutkittavan kaupunkirakennetta myös nauhamaisesti ratikalle sopivana. Lopulta suunniteltiin nauhamainen rakenne, mutta metron kanssa. On siinä toki se hyvä puoli, että ainakin teoriassa sen ratikan voi sitten järkevästi rakentaa, jollei metro ala syntyä. Jos sille vain jätetään kaavoissa tilaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämähän on oikea Skylla ja Kharybdis: yhdellä megahankkeella torpataan toista? Missä on hyöty?


On pisarasta kuitenkin enemmän hyötyä kuin Töölön metrosta, josta pahimmillaan olisi oikeastaan vain haittaa. Tai niin no, haittaahan siitä on jo nyt, toteutumattomanakin. Kuitenkin pisara on se Skylla.

----------


## j-lu

> Omituista realismia: kallis hanke on realistisempi kuin halpa. Kannattaa siis yrittää tuhlata mahdollisimman paljon rahaa, jotta hanke toteutuisi. Ehkä ne ratikkakiskot voisi takoa hopeasta? Maksaisi enemmän ja kestäisi vähemmän aikaa ennen kuin on pakko korjata. Hinta pompsahtaisi taivaisiin. Ehkä sitten löytyisi tukea?


Ei nyt ihan yksiselitteisesti noin. Kallis hankkeen tulee kyllä olla, mutta sen lisäksi on tärkeää työllistää tunnelinkaivajat Länsimetron jälkeen. Myös se auttaa, että VR hyötyy mahdollisen lisäliikenteen myötä. Pisarassa yksinkertaisesti kaikki on kohdallaan mitä tulee joukkoliikenteen ulkopuolisiin asioihin ja kun hanke on joukkoliikenteen kannaltakin hyvä, niin lähijunalla päässee Oopperalle ja Hakikseen jo reilun kymmenen vuoden päästä.

----------


## j-lu

> No tavallaan joo ja kuitenkin ei. Minun nähdäkseni metro on valittu kaavoituksen lähtökohdaksi siksi ettei tässä aikataulussa muutakaan keksitty. Jos asiaa ei mieti yli viittä sekunttia niin metro Östikkaan kuulostaa äkkiseltään ihan fiksulta idealta.


Helsingissä kaikki tiet (tai sormet) vievät, tai niiden pitää viedä, ensisijaisesti keskustaan, ja pikaraitiotievaihtoehdossa olisi pitänyt ratkaista Östersundomin keskustayhteys. Raitiotiefanaatikkokin pystyy tunnustamaan, että vaihto metroon on vaihtoehtona huono ja hidas (ainakin täkäläisillä käytännöillä, joissa vaihtoon olisi väistämättä liittynyt puolen kilometrin kävely). Metron kanssa päällekäinen raitiotieyhteys Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan taas on (virasto)poliittisesti mahdoton. Ts. raitiotien pitäisi kulkea Laajasalon kautta tai vastaavaa ja vaikeaa olisi siltikin. Kasassa alkaa olla soppa, jossa raitiotie ei ole vaihtoehto. Kun vielä HELI-varaukset on rakennettu umpeen ja lähijunan saaminen Östersundomiin (ja VR:n rahastusmahdollisuuksien lisääntyminen) edellyttäisi tunneleita, niin ollaan hyvin äkkiä tilanteessa, jossa metron jatko on jos ei ainoa, niin ainakin helpoin vaihtoehto. Toisen ollessa sormimallista luopuminen, mutta ennemmin helvetti jäätyy kuin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun saadaan järkeä. 

Eli en usko, että kyse olisi varsinaisesti aikataulun kireydestä ja miettimisen puutteesta. Ei edelliseen päätelmään tai sen kirjoittamiseen mennyt kuin pari minuuttia.

----------


## hylje

Tuossa keskeinen oletus, joilla pakotetaan metro ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi: keskustayhteyden ensisijaisuus. Pikaraitiotievaihtoehdolla tarjotaan ensisijaisesti yhteydet poikittain ja lähialueille: niitä yhteyksiä, joihin ihmiset menisivät autoillaan kun metrolla ei pääse. Joita ihmisiä on alustavissa ennustuksissa vähintään puolet kaikista asukkaista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joita ihmisiä on alustavissa ennustuksissa vähintään puolet kaikista asukkaista.


Mutta eipä se Raide-Jokerikaan tarjoaisi vaihdotonta yhteyttä läheskään koko sille väkijoukolle, joka liikkuisi poikittaisesti.

----------


## kouvo

> Kun vielä HELI-varaukset on rakennettu umpeen ja lähijunan saaminen Östersundomiin (ja VR:n rahastusmahdollisuuksien lisääntyminen) edellyttäisi tunneleita, niin ollaan hyvin äkkiä tilanteessa, jossa metron jatko on jos ei ainoa, niin ainakin helpoin vaihtoehto.


Niin no, jos sinne HELIn "päälle" on tyhmyyspäissään muutama torppa väsätty, niin dynamiitillahan niistä pääsee eroon. Missään tapauksessa HELI-varauksia ei ole rakennettu läheskään kokonaan umpeen. Ja helpoin ja huomattavasti metron jatkoa järkevämpi ratkaisu Ö-sundomiin on liityntäbussit Itikseen / suorat bussit keskustaan. Noilla etäisyyksillä liityntä alkaa jo vaikuttaa edes jossain määrin järkevältä vaihtoehdolta verrattuna nykyisen metron liityntätaipaleisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta eipä se Raide-Jokerikaan tarjoaisi vaihdotonta yhteyttä läheskään koko sille väkijoukolle, joka liikkuisi poikittaisesti.


Sehän se on poikittaisliikenteen suurin haaste, ettei se ikinä tarjoa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä kuin poikkeustapauksissa.

On vielä suht koht helppoa järjestää joka paikasta vaihdoton yhteys keskustaan. Mutta kun poikittaisliikenteessä joka paikasta pitäisi päästä joka paikkaan, niin sehän on ihan tuuria, sattuuko sellainen kelvollinen linja olemaan, jolla henkilö pääsee juuri sieltä kotiovelta työpaikan ovelle vaihtamatta, kohtuullisilla vuoroväleillä ja kohtuullisella matka-ajalla.

Joukkoliikenteen osuus poikittaisliikenteessä onkin kovin vaatimaton, oliko se nyt alle 20%, ja rahaa palaa röykkiöittäin kun sitä osuutta yritetään nostaa, eikä se kuitenkaan oikein kasva.

Minusta poikittaisliikennettä voisi yrittää hoitaa enemmän "keskustapainotteisesti". En tarkoita, että pakotetaan kaikki Kaivokadulle vaihtamaan, vaan sitä, että määriteltäisiin muutama aluekeskus, joista tehtäisiin todellisia joukkoliikenteen solmukohtia, ja sitten huolehdittaisiin siitä, että näihin keskuksiin todella on kelvolliset yhteydet joka paikasta. "Joka paikan" voisi rajoittaa koskemaan vaikkapa kerrostaloalueita tai kohtuullisia työpaikkakeskittymiä. Ja näitä solmukohtia olisivat esim. Itis, Pasila, Malmi, Tikkurila ja Leppävaara. Ei enempää. Sitten resurssit siihen, että "joka paikasta" pääsisi näihin vaihdotta ja kohtuullisilla vuoroväleillä. Silloin linjasto olisi selkeämpi kuin nykyinen kamala sillisalaatti.

Poikittaisliikenteessä on vielä erittäin suurena haasteena autoilun sujuvuus verrattuna keskustaliikenteeseen. Keskustaan on inhottavaa mennä autolla, kun liikennettä on paljon ja se on tukkoista. Parkkipaikkoja on kaduilla vähän ja luolissa ne ovat kalliita ja kaukana. Siksi joukkoliikenne on luonnollinen valinta. Poikittaismatkoilla taas ruuhkia on kehäteitä lukuunottamatta vähän, väylät ovat leveitä ja sujuvia eikä parkkitila ole ongelma. Matka-ajat ovelta ovelle ovat joukkoliikenteellä keskustaan mennessä suunnilleen samat tai jopa lyhyemmät kuin autolla, mutta poikittaisliikenteessä joukkoliikennematka kestää helposti viisinkertaisen ajan, enemmänkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:23 ----------




> Helsingissä kaikki tiet (tai sormet) vievät, tai niiden pitää viedä, ensisijaisesti keskustaan, ja pikaraitiotievaihtoehdossa olisi pitänyt ratkaista Östersundomin keskustayhteys. Raitiotiefanaatikkokin pystyy tunnustamaan, että vaihto metroon on vaihtoehtona huono ja hidas (ainakin täkäläisillä käytännöillä, joissa vaihtoon olisi väistämättä liittynyt puolen kilometrin kävely).


Mutta kun ei se metrokaan ole vaihdoton keskustayhteys. Käytännössähän homma menee niin, että joko ihmiset kärrätään busseilla metroasemalle vaikkapa Östersundomiin ja siitä metrolla keskustaan taikka sitten ratikalla Itikseen ja sieltä metrolla keskustaan.

"Metromallissa" tietysti pieni osa matkustajista pääsee vaihdotta, jos asuvat metroaseman vieressä elementtikerrostalossa. Mutta Kaukoitäähän on markkinoitu pientaloilla, eikä sellaisia voida rakentaa kymmenilletuhansille asukkaille niin, että ne pientalot olisivat kävelymatkan päässä metroasemasta. Ylipäätään tämä liturgia, jossa samassa lauseessa mainitaan metro ja ne pientalot on niin hullunkurista, että naurattaa.

"Ratikkamallissa" kävelymatkan päässä pysäkistä on huomattavasti enemmän asukkaita. Nythän haaroja oli mallista riippuen kaksi, ja niillä hyvin tiheä vuoroväli. Varaa olisi siis haaroittaa enemmänkin. Jos ratikkaa olisi uskallettu haaroittaa enemmän kuin mitä konsulttityössä tehtiin, niin liityntäbusseja tarvittaisiin hyvin vähän jos ollenkaan. Jos vieläpä tulkitaan että käytettävissä olisi ikään kuin sen metron verran rahaa, niin voisi palvelutason nimissä sallia senkin, että pientaloalueille tehdään ratikkahaaroja, joita on tarkoitus liikennöidä vain esim. 20 minuutin välein. Tällaisen harvaliikenteisen radan rakentaminen noin normaalioloissa ei ole kannattavaa, mutta jos rahaa kerran jossain metrokirstussa on käytettävissä, niin palvelutason nimissä voitaisiin tällainenkin sallia tilanteessa, jossa asukkaiden vaihtoehtoina ovat suora ratikka 20 min välein tai liityntäbussi ratikkapysäkille 20 min välein.

Kouvon kanssa olen samaa mieltä siitä, että realistisin Kaukoidän joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on syöttöbussit Itikseen. Ja eiköhän se niin tule menemäänkin. Metro on sitten aina tulossa "ihan kohta 25 vuoden päästä".

----------


## j-lu

> Niin no, jos sinne HELIn "päälle" on tyhmyyspäissään muutama torppa väsätty, niin dynamiitillahan niistä pääsee eroon. Missään tapauksessa HELI-varauksia ei ole rakennettu läheskään kokonaan umpeen.


Totta on, että ensisijaiset esteet ovat muualla kuin radan tielle rakennetuissa taloissa. Valtio ei HELI-rataa yksistään ja omatoimisesti rakenna, vaan aloitteen on tultava käytännössä Helsingiltä. Helsingissä ei HELI:stä edes puhuta, ennen kuin VR:n henkilöliikennemonopolin päättymiselle on päivämäärä.

----------


## teme

> Mutta eipä se Raide-Jokerikaan tarjoaisi vaihdotonta yhteyttä läheskään koko sille väkijoukolle, joka liikkuisi poikittaisesti.


Ei tule joo mikään tarjoamaan kun poikittaisesti koko kaupunkirakenne on levällään. Jos olisi sellaisia selkeitä poikittaisia raidelinjoja, niin varmaankin vaikkapa työpaikkoja keskittyisi niiden varteen.

Ne raidekorridorit joita on vaikka MARAssa on järjestäen säteittäisiä. Toinen ongelma niissä on se että niiden korridorien ominaisuus on että niissä kulkee raiteet. Eikä se mihinkä, milloin, millä nopeudella ja millä kustannuksilla niissä kulkee junia. Sitten kun sitä korridoria selvitetään tosissaan, niin tulokseksi tulee että se miten sen varsi pitäisi kaavoittaa riippuu siitä minkälaista raidehärpäkettä ja miten siinä liikennöidään. Tämä on kovin hankalaa ja työlästä, joten kiireisempi ja laiskempi suunnitteluprosessi sivuuttaa selvitykset ja toteaa että siinä nyt vaan on raiteet ja liikennesuunnittelu tehdään sitten joskus. Niin kuin Östersundomin metro.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:31 ----------

HELIn varaus on muun käsittääkseni tarkoitus poistaa seuraavasssa yleiskaavassa. Kun ei sitä kato tarvita kun metro menee Porvooseen ja junat Lentoradan kautta.

----------


## hylje

Ei se vaihto ole iso mörkö, kun se toimii eikä edellytä portaikkoja. Bussiliikenteen ja raitioliikenteen kesken ja välillä on mahdollista tarjota kompakteja vaihtoja, jotka eivät tasoeristyksellä ole fyysisesti mahdollisia. Koko hoidon voi vaikka tarjota kaikki pysäkit kattavan täyskatoksen alla, jos se vaihtopysäkillä odottelu ja parin kymmenen metrin kävely on vieläkin liian vaikeaa ja epäviihtyisää.

Ylläolevia viestejä kompaten, nykyisin metrolla vaihdot vaativat ainakin yhden kerroksen portaat ja liityntälinjan odottelua. Kyllä raitiotien jouhevat vaihdot ovat se pienempi paha.

----------


## Knightrider

Miksei metroasemia rakenneta maan pinnalle, jolloin satunnainen matkaaja joutuisi vaihtamaan tasoa vain 50% varmuudella? Tällä hetkellähän metro on väkisin tehty eritasoon niin, että jok'ikinen joutuu kiertämään ja vaihtamaan tasoa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miksei metroasemia rakenneta maan pinnalle, jolloin satunnainen matkaaja joutuisi vaihtamaan tasoa vain 50% varmuudella? Tällä hetkellähän metro on väkisin tehty eritasoon niin, että jok'ikinen joutuu kiertämään ja vaihtamaan tasoa.


Koska maan alle on helpompi rakentaa. Siellä voi mennä suoraan samaa tunnelia pitkin, kun taas maan pinnalla joudutaan kiertelemään kaikenlaisia esteitä ja tarvitaan siltoja ja tunnelinpätkiä. Mutta tottakai maan pinnalle rakentaminen olisi matkustajan kannalta helpompaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miksei metroasemia rakenneta maan pinnalle, jolloin satunnainen matkaaja joutuisi vaihtamaan tasoa vain 50% varmuudella? Tällä hetkellähän metro on väkisin tehty eritasoon niin, että jok'ikinen joutuu kiertämään ja vaihtamaan tasoa.


Perussyynä on virtakisko, jonka takia raidetta ei saa ylittää samassa tasossa. Metroasemat taas puolestaan on syytä sijoittaa liikenteellisesti keskeisiin kohtiin, käytännössä siis paikkaan, missä katu risteää metroradan. Jos rata on maantasossa, silloin katu on tunnelissa tai sillalla ja tasonvaihto on kuitenkin edessä. Vertaa vaikka Malmin ja Käpylän asemiin. Toisekseen milloin rata on maan tasossa, se muodostaa aikamoisen estevaikutuksen, ylitykset/alitukset sujuvat helpommin, kun rata on jonkin verran korkeammalla taikka matalammalla. Lyhyesti: radan kulku maan tasossa ja radan kulku keskeisesti kaupunkirakenteessa ovat toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## tylomaki

> Perussyynä on virtakisko, jonka takia raidetta ei saa ylittää samassa tasossa. Metroasemat taas puolestaan on syytä sijoittaa liikenteellisesti keskeisiin kohtiin, käytännössä siis paikkaan, missä katu risteää metroradan. Jos rata on maantasossa, silloin katu on tunnelissa tai sillalla ja tasonvaihto on kuitenkin edessä. Vertaa vaikka Malmin ja Käpylän asemiin. Toisekseen milloin rata on maan tasossa, se muodostaa aikamoisen estevaikutuksen, ylitykset/alitukset sujuvat helpommin, kun rata on jonkin verran korkeammalla taikka matalammalla. Lyhyesti: radan kulku maan tasossa ja radan kulku keskeisesti kaupunkirakenteessa ovat toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja.


Virtakiskolla tuskin on asian kanssa mitään tekemistä - eihän junanrataakaan ylitetä samassa tasossa, vaikka ajolangat ovat korkealla yläilmoissa. Ja väitänpä, että nykyiset maan pinnalla sijaitsevat metroasemat eivät sijaitse kovinkaan keskeisillä paikoilla, kun vertaa vaikka Leppävaaran tai Kilon juna-asemiin (muitakin hyviä esimerkkejä varmasti on, rantaradalla vain tulee matkustettua eniten). Leppävaara on mukavasti samassa tasossa bussiterminaalin kanssa ja Kilo asiallisesti keskellä lähiötä. Itse veikkaan, että metroasemat on rakennettu eritasoon jotta asemat saataisiin eristettyä paremmin. On siis varauduttu rahastusportteihin ja vaikeutettu samalla matkustajien kulkua ihan tarkoituksella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse veikkaan, että metroasemat on rakennettu eritasoon jotta asemat saataisiin eristettyä paremmin.


Jos nyt ajattelee ihan itämetroa maanpäällisellä osuudella, olisi mahdotonta tehdä montakaan asemaa samaan tasoon bussien kanssa. Se johtuu siitä, että bussien tasolla ovat luonnollisesti myös risteävät kadut, ja metron pitää alittaa (kuten Herttoniemessä ja Itäkeskuksessa) tai ylittää (kuten Siilitiellä) ne.

Leppävaaran asema on samalla tasolla, koska junarata on siinä ollut 110 vuotta, joten vaihtoehtona ei ollut nostaa tai laskea rataa. Tästä syystä Kehä I ylittääkin sitten radan massiivisella sillalla (jonka bussipysäkit ovatkin sitten eritasoa), ja bussit menevät Ratsukadun tunnelin kautta (ei erityisen hyvää kaupunkirakennetta sekään). Eikä kävelijätkään pääse radan toiselle puolen kuin neljän eri tunnelin kautta (asema, Ratsukatu, Leppäviidan pieni putki ja Perkkaan puolen alikulkutunneli), kun taas Itäkeskuksessa rata ei ole esteenä ollenkaan (Itäväylä ja Kehä I tosin ovat).

Vähän vastaava on Tikkurila, mutta sekin tulee muuttumaan uuden matkakeskuksen myötä eritasoon. Ja Malmilla taas on eritasoratkaisu: busseihin mennään radan yli kulkevalla sillalla.

Kysymys on siitä, mitä haittaa kompensoidaan toisen kustannuksella: matkustajien vaihdon vaivaa vai radan estevaikutusta. Kun asema on eritasossa, saadaan enemmän radan ylityksiä. Kun asema on samassa tasossa, radan ylitys vaikeutuu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Virtakiskolla tuskin on asian kanssa mitään tekemistä - eihän junanrataakaan ylitetä samassa tasossa, vaikka ajolangat ovat korkealla yläilmoissa. Ja väitänpä, että nykyiset maan pinnalla sijaitsevat metroasemat eivät sijaitse kovinkaan keskeisillä paikoilla, kun vertaa vaikka Leppävaaran tai Kilon juna-asemiin (muitakin hyviä esimerkkejä varmasti on, rantaradalla vain tulee matkustettua eniten).


Ensinnä, ei niin kovin kauan aikaa sitten rautateiden raiteita kyllä ylitettiin samassa tasossa, varsinkin asemilla. Ja eiväthän rautateiden eritasoristeykset vieläkään ole täysin kadonneet. Toisekseen, juna-asemat todellakin sijaitsevat keskeisemmin metroasemiin nähden, mutta sen selittää historia: Rantarata asemineen on rakennettu ensin, asutus on tullut perässä. Ennen rataa olleet kirkonkylät rata kiertää väliin kilometrienkin päästä. Aikanaan rautatie oli ylivoimaisesti nopein tapa liikkua, ja siksi asemat vetivät asutusta kylkeensä ja sivuun jääneet keskukset kuolivat pois. Metro taasen on tehty käytännössä valmiiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Ensinnä, ei niin kovin kauan aikaa sitten rautateiden raiteita kyllä ylitettiin samassa tasossa, varsinkin asemilla. Ja eiväthän rautateiden eritasoristeykset vieläkään ole täysin kadonneet.


Mm. Turun päärautatieasemalla ylitetään raiteet tasossa. Tässä videossa vihreä Pendolino menee reipasta vauhtia Vaalantien tasoristeyksessä Turun kaupungin alueella. Risteys ei ole edes erityisen syrjässä, vaan 8800 asukkaan Varissuon lähiön vieressä.

----------


## late-

> Joukkoliikenteen osuus poikittaisliikenteessä onkin kovin vaatimaton, oliko se nyt alle 20%, ja rahaa palaa röykkiöittäin kun sitä osuutta yritetään nostaa, eikä se kuitenkaan oikein kasva.


Joukkoliikenteen osuus on alhainen poikittaisilla (auto)liikenneväylillä. Poikittaisista matkoista osuus on olennaisesti suurempi. Huomattava osa poikittaisista joukkoliikennematkoista kulkee säteittäisiä linjoja pitkin vaihtaen. Vuosittaista laskentaa pystytään tekemään vain liikenneväylillä. Todellisten osuuksien selvittäminen vaatii liikennetutkimuksia, joita tehdään harvakseltaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Perussyynä on virtakisko, jonka takia raidetta ei saa ylittää samassa tasossa. Metroasemat taas puolestaan on syytä sijoittaa liikenteellisesti keskeisiin kohtiin, käytännössä siis paikkaan, missä katu risteää metroradan. Jos rata on maantasossa, silloin katu on tunnelissa tai sillalla ja tasonvaihto on kuitenkin edessä. Vertaa vaikka Malmin ja Käpylän asemiin. Toisekseen milloin rata on maan tasossa, se muodostaa aikamoisen estevaikutuksen, ylitykset/alitukset sujuvat helpommin, kun rata on jonkin verran korkeammalla taikka matalammalla. Lyhyesti: radan kulku maan tasossa ja radan kulku keskeisesti kaupunkirakenteessa ovat toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja.


En ehdottanut, että rata ylitettäisiin samassa tasossa, mutta, jos asemalle saapuva matkustaja pääsee saman tason laiturille suoraan, 50% matkustajista ei joudu vaihtamaan tasoa. Metroasema ei pienuutensa vuoksi luo suurta estettä ja voihan aseman ali mennä loiva alikulku. Maantasa-asemat  myöskin maksavat vähiten rakentaa ja ylläpitää.

Östersundomissa ei ole paljoa esteitä, minkä takia asemien olisi oltava eritasossa - vaikka kylläkin toki vastustan koko Ö-sundomin hidasta ja kallista metroa. Ö-sundomiin pitäisi mennä nopea ja kallis Flirt-junien rata Tapanilasta peltoa pitkin ja Jakomäen ali ja siitä Ö-sundomiin pinnalla, kuten on jo ehdotettukin. Linjan 77 bussit siirrettäisiin 93-linjalle, jolla kuskattaisiin Itäkeskukseen menijät vailla vaihtoja hyvällä vuorovälillä. Jakomäen kohdalla voisi olla Lahdenväylän kohdalla bussipysäkki, jotta niitä pitkin kulkevilla busseilla pääsisi vielä 77:n reittiä, jos on menossa vaikka Jakomäestä Kurviin tai Arabian kauppakeskukseen. Busseja kulkee niin tiuhaan, että nykytarjonta riittäisi vallan mainiosti, varsinkin, kun valtaosa siirtyy käyttämään junaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Voima-lehden artikkeli koplaa mielenkiintoisella tavalla yhteen Östikan metropäähänpinttymät, Helsingin Sanomat sekä Vantaan Peltomäen virasta eroamisen. Kannattaa lukea.

http://fifi.voima.fi/artikkeli/2011/...punginjohtajan

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voima-lehden artikkeli koplaa mielenkiintoisella tavalla yhteen Östikan metropäähänpinttymät, Helsingin Sanomat sekä Vantaan Peltomäen virasta eroamisen. Kannattaa lukea.


No Peltomäki-osuuden nyt voi ohittaa, mutta lopusta löytyy mielenkiintoinen tieto:

"Työskentelyssä on nyt useita vaihtoehtoja. Jo julkisuudessa esitetty malli; ympäristöjärjestöjen varjokaava; vaihtoehto, jossa metron sijalla olisi raitiotie, sekä 12 muunnelmaa, joissa pelataan lähinnä metroasemien määrällä", kertoo Vantaan yleiskaavapäällikkö Matti Pallasvuo.

Tarkoittaisiko tämä siis, että ratikkakin on aidosti taas yhtenä vaihtoehtona?

----------


## hylje

Ainakin kunnes Hesari suuressa viisaudessaan toteaa, että suunnittelu perustuu kuuden aseman metroon. Kiinnostaisi nähdä konkreettisia suunnitelmakuvauksia, etenkin ne Vantaan puolen metroasemapaikat. Metsäänhän ne menevät, mutta mihin tarkalleen?

----------


## j-lu

->Peltomäki sai mediatuomion ennen oikeudenkäyntejä, mutta muuten ei ainakaan minulta riitä hänelle sympatiaa. Poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten tulisi olla ehdottoman tarkkoja sidonnaisuuksistaan, Peltomäki ei ollut, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Jos kyseessä ei ollut tietoinen lehmänkauppa, niin sitten jonkinlainen lapsellisen typeryyden ennätys. Ihanko vakavissaan luuli, ettei ketään kiinnosta, jos asuu entisen työnantajansa kämpässä alihintaan ja nykyisessä työssään käyttää julkista valtaa sfäärissä, jossa sillä ex-työnantajalla on vahvoja intressejä...

Toinen asia on sitten Hesarin linja näissä kaupunkisuunnittelu- ja joukkoliikenneasioissa. Sitä ei voi järjellä käsittää, joten on ihan tervettä epäillä, että taustalta löytyy taloudellisia kytköksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta tässä on mielenkiintoisinta se, miten eri tavoin HS kohtelee Loukoa ja Peltomäkeä.

----------


## Knightrider

Jo on medialla voimaa!

Miksei toteuteta sekä metroa että pikaraitiotietä, niin, että metroa jatkettaisiin kahdella asemalla: Länsimäkeen ja -salmeen. Siitä eteenpäin veisi ratikka, joka taas palvelisi Eteläistä Östersundomia Itäkeskuksesta käsin, josta se voitaisiin tietysti yhdistää Raide-Jokeriin. Metrojatkeella houkuteltaisiin sekä toki alueen asukkaita, myös suurväylien autoilijoita vaihtamaan liityntäliikenteeseen suoraan Porvoonväylän ja Kehä III:n rampista parkkipaikalle.
http://g.co/maps/fpm9u 
Osaisiko kukaan antaa tämänlaiselle järjestelylle karkeata hintalappua?

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Jo on medialla voimaa!
> 
> Miksei toteuteta sekä metroa että pikaraitiotietä, niin, että metroa jatkettaisiin kahdella asemalla: Länsimäkeen ja -salmeen. Siitä eteenpäin veisi ratikka, joka taas palvelisi Eteläistä Östersundomia Itäkeskuksesta käsin, josta se voitaisiin tietysti yhdistää Raide-Jokeriin. Metrojatkeella houkuteltaisiin sekä toki alueen asukkaita, myös suurväylien autoilijoita vaihtamaan liityntäliikenteeseen suoraan Porvoonväylän ja Kehä III:n rampista parkkipaikalle.
> http://g.co/maps/fpm9u 
> Osaisiko kukaan antaa tämänlaiselle järjestelylle karkeata hintalappua?


Jokerin hintalappu on tuollaiset 200M, Östersundomin jatko kahdella haaralla oli Helsingin ksv:n arviossa noin 100M ja yhden aseman (Östersundomin keskusta) metron hinnaksi on arvioitu kai noin 200M. Tästä voisi sitten ajan myötä rakentaa toisen aseman Sipoon puolelle (Länsimäkeen voi myös laittaa asemavarauksen). 

Ratikan järkevä linjaus kulkee suurimman osan matkasta Itäväylää, jotta Östersundomin asutusalueille saadaan nopea raideyhteys. Jotenkin näin siis http://www.sirunsivut.fi/d/Ostersund...uunnitelma.pdf

----------


## teme

> Jo on medialla voimaa!
> 
> Miksei toteuteta sekä metroa että pikaraitiotietä, niin, että metroa jatkettaisiin kahdella asemalla: Länsimäkeen ja -salmeen. Siitä eteenpäin veisi ratikka, joka taas palvelisi Eteläistä Östersundomia Itäkeskuksesta käsin, josta se voitaisiin tietysti yhdistää Raide-Jokeriin. Metrojatkeella houkuteltaisiin sekä toki alueen asukkaita, myös suurväylien autoilijoita vaihtamaan liityntäliikenteeseen suoraan Porvoonväylän ja Kehä III:n rampista parkkipaikalle.
> http://g.co/maps/fpm9u 
> Osaisiko kukaan antaa tämänlaiselle järjestelylle karkeata hintalappua?


Toi sun karttalinkki ei toimi. Mutta kahden aseman metro suoraan, toinen jossain Landbon liittymän nurkilla mutuna  n.5 km rataa, kaksi asemaa, öö... 300M?

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Jos ottaa verrokkia länsimetron jatkosta Kivenlahteen. Nykyinen hinta-arvio on runsaat 700M Saunalahteen asti jatkettuna (http://www.espoo.fi/hankkeet/?Path=1098;68844;131102). 5km rataa maksaa noin 40M, sama määrä tunnelia noin 100M ja asema noin 50M. Yhteensä hintaa 5km:lle tunnelia ja kahdelle asemalle tulisi tuolla hinta-arviolla noin 240M. Sikäli kuin tämän kesän hinta-arvio länsimetrosta pitää paikkansa. (hinta-arvio on noussut noin 300M HLJ:ssä esitetystä arviosta, joten voi jopa olla lähellä paikkansapitävää...)

----------


## Knightrider

> Toi sun karttalinkki ei toimi. Mutta kahden aseman metro suoraan, toinen jossain Landbon liittymän nurkilla mutuna  n.5 km rataa, kaksi asemaa, öö... 300M?


Vielä se kartta: http://g.co/maps/vh7pb

----------


## Albert

> Ratikan järkevä linjaus kulkee suurimman osan matkasta Itäväylää, jotta Östersundomin asutusalueille saadaan nopea raideyhteys.


Itäväylän varrella välillä Kehä I - Kallvikintie on useita kohtia, johon pikaraitiotie, metro tai mikä tahansa riippurataa lukuunottamatta, ei kerta kaikkiaan mahdu maan tasoon.

----------


## Knightrider

> Itäväylän varrella välillä Kehä I - Kallvikintie on useita kohtia, johon pikaraitiotie, metro tai mikä tahansa riippurataa lukuunottamatta, ei kerta kaikkiaan mahdu maan tasoon.


Kehä I - Brahenlinnantie: Tien etelälaidalla on ainakin 10m leveyden edestä joutomaata.

Brahenlinnantie-Puotilan metrotie: Eteläreunaa voi leventää rakennusten ja alikulun osalta, ainoa haitta on n. 4 kpl liityntäliikenneparkkipaikkojen määrän vähentyminen, mutta toisaalta osa liityntäliikenteen käyttäjistä siirtyisi pikaraitotien ja metron käyttäjiksi

Puotilan metrotie-Karhulantie: Pohjoissivulla sekä keskellä ylimääräistä tilaa yhteensä >10 metrin osalta.

Karhulantie-Vehkalahdentie: Keskellä 3m, eteläsivulta voi kaventaa todella leveää kevyen liikenteen väylää, sen ja tien välistä puskaa ja leveää piennarta yhteensä jopa 7m osalta.

Vehkalahdentie-Mellunmäentie: Pohjoissivusta saa 10m verran tai nurmikkoa pusikkoa pois poistamatta rakennuksia tai kevyen liikenteen väylää.

Mellunmäentie-Kallvikintie: Eteläsivussa yli 10m leveää nurmikkoa.

----------


## kouvo

> Vielä se kartta: http://g.co/maps/vh7pb


Erikoinen koukku. En pistäisi paria sataa milliä tuohon metron jatkeeseen, tuskin Vantaakaan.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Itäväylän varrella välillä Kehä I - Kallvikintie on useita kohtia, johon pikaraitiotie, metro tai mikä tahansa riippurataa lukuunottamatta, ei kerta kaikkiaan mahdu maan tasoon.


Haluaisitko olla tarkempi ja kertoa mistä kohdista puhut? 

Nopea Google-mapsilla tiirailu ei osoittanut selviä paikkoja jotka olisivat erityinen ongelma. Samaa mieltä olivat ilmeisestikin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston Östersundomin ratikkaselvitystä tehneet virkamiehet, kun radan sitä reittiä kuljettivat. 

-Mikko

----------


## Albert

> Puotilan metrotie-Karhulantie: Pohjoissivulla sekä keskellä ylimääräistä tilaa yhteensä >10 metrin osalta.


Olet tietysti tietoinen tasoeroista Itäväylän ja Vartiokyläntien kesken välillä Puotilan metrokatu - Karhulantie.
Itäväylän ja Karhulantien / Riskutien risreyksestä tulisi myös melko erikoinen.
Toki, jos kiskot lasketaan nykyisille ajoradoille, ei ole tilaongelmaa sitten muulla kuin itse liikenteellä.
Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston suunnittelijat ovat kai valmiita tekemään radikaaleja ratkaisuja.
Varsinkin kun Itäväylä Kehä ykkösestä itään on valtion maantie, ei kaupungin katu.

----------


## Knightrider

> Erikoinen koukku. En pistäisi paria sataa milliä tuohon metron jatkeeseen, tuskin Vantaakaan.


Ei Östersundomiin suunniteltua aluetta voi palvella kohtuukävelyetäisyyksin vain yhdelläkään poikittaisella linjalla, sillä se on pohjois-etelä-suunnassa jopa 3 kilometriä pitkä. Lisäksi tuo koukku palvelee alueen koulua ja Landboa, joille ei tarvittaisi täten omaa bussilinjaa. (auto+metro-)Liityntäliikenteen kasvulla lipputulot kasvaisivat. Muutamia Vantaan linjoja voisi lyhentää Länsisalmeen. Porvoosta Helsinkiin päin kulkevat kaukobussit voisivat ajaa myöskin vain Länsisalmen liittymään, jolloin samalla vuoromäärällä Porvoon ja Helsingin välille saataisiin vanhaa tietä 20 minuutin vuoroväli (ruuhkassa 10 min).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:34 ----------




> Olet tietysti tietoinen tasoeroista Itäväylän ja Vartiokyläntien kesken välillä Puotilan metrokatu - Karhulantie.
> Itäväylän ja Karhulantien / Riskutien risreyksestä tulisi myös melko erikoinen.
> Toki, jos kiskot lasketaan nykyisille ajoradoille, ei ole tilaongelmaa sitten muulla kuin itse liikenteellä.
> Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston suunnittelijat ovat kai valmiita tekemään radikaaleja ratkaisuja.
> Varsinkin kun Itäväylä Kehä ykkösestä itään on valtion maantie, ei kaupungin katu.


Kyllä olen tietoinen, asun vieressä, mutta eihän se tasoero mitään muuta - levennetään vain "siltaa" (oikeastaan cut&coverin päällä maantasossa, kuitenkin käytännössä ilmassa, kulkevaa tietä).
Keskipuskat kaistojen välistä pois, niiden tilalle raitiotie korotuksineen ja tietä levennetään, jotta yhtä monta kaistaa mahtuisi, jos niin halutaan. Kaikkialla on se 10m tilaa, joka riittää vallan mainiosti.

----------


## Albert

Olen muuten pikaraitiotien puolesta.
Esiselvityksessä kuitenkin mennään kuin olan kohautuksella väli Itäkeskus - Kehä III. Ei minulle selvinnyt edes se, että kummalla puolella Itäväylää mennään. Ja jos nyt tuolle välille johonkin asuttuun paikkaan tulee pysäkkejä, tarvitaan enemmän kuin 10 metriä. 
Ja mitäpä noista. Tuohan oli esiselvitys sellaisesta, mitä ei koskaan aiotakaan toteuttaa, valitettavasti.

----------


## Knightrider

> Olen muuten pikaraitiotien puolesta.
> Esiselvityksessä kuitenkin mennään kuin olan kohautuksella väli Itäkeskus - Kehä III. Ei minulle selvinnyt edes se, että kummalla puolella Itäväylää mennään. Ja jos nyt tuolle välille johonkin asuttuun paikkaan tulee pysäkkejä, tarvitaan enemmän kuin 10 metriä. 
> Ja mitäpä noista. Tuohan oli esiselvitys sellaisesta, mitä ei koskaan aiotakaan toteuttaa, valitettavasti.


Miten unohdinkaan pysäkit? :Smile: 

Pysäkeille ajattelin, että yksinkertaisesti pysäkkien kohdalla olisi yksi autokaista suuntaansa. Ei Itäväylä ole kovinkaan ruuhkainen, ainoastaan Linnainvuorentien liikennevaloissa on välillä hiukan ruuhkaa suuntaan Porvoo.

Vaihtoehto 2 on, että ratikka koukkaa kaistaltaan (raiteita toki) bussipysäkeille Itäväylän varressa risteysten jälkeen. Autoille vihreä tulisi vasta, kun ratikka olisi lähtenyt pysäkiltä.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Olen muuten pikaraitiotien puolesta.
> Esiselvityksessä kuitenkin mennään kuin olan kohautuksella väli Itäkeskus - Kehä III. Ei minulle selvinnyt edes se, että kummalla puolella Itäväylää mennään. Ja jos nyt tuolle välille johonkin asuttuun paikkaan tulee pysäkkejä, tarvitaan enemmän kuin 10 metriä. 
> Ja mitäpä noista. Tuohan oli esiselvitys sellaisesta, mitä ei koskaan aiotakaan toteuttaa, valitettavasti.


Itäväylälle ei kyllä kovin montaa pysäkkiä haluaisi missään tapauksessa ennen kehä III:a. Tarkoitus kuitenkin olisi se, että kyse on pikaratikasta. 

Käytännössä Itäkeskuksesta itään pysäkkejä voisi olla 1-2 Vartiokylä/Vartioharju -alueella ja yksi Mellunmäen asutusalueen kohdalla. Seuraava pysäkki olisikin sitten jo uudella Östersundomin asuinalueella. Tällä taataan se, että ratikka voi ajaa oikeasti nopeasti koko matkan Östersundomiin. 

En oikeasti usko, että tuolla tilaa jää uupumaan. Sen verran paljon sitä liikennevihreää on autokaistojen välissä ja vieressä.

----------


## Tunni

> Porvoosta Helsinkiin päin kulkevat kaukobussit voisivat ajaa myöskin vain Länsisalmen liittymään, jolloin samalla vuoromäärällä Porvoon ja Helsingin välille saataisiin vanhaa tietä 20 minuutin vuoroväli (ruuhkassa 10 min).


Kerrotko tuosta vähän lisää? Vanhaa tietä = Nikkilän kautta?

----------


## teme

Paikkatietopalvelusta, parempi kuin GMaps, Itäväylää mittailin ja sen mukaan n. 25m ajoradan reunasta toiseen. http://ptp.hel.fi/ptpa/default.aspx Juhlavan levyiset kaistat. Neljä 4m kaistaa ja 7m rata on 23m. Että kyllä ne pysäkitkin mahtuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Juhlavan levyiset kaistat. Neljä 4m kaistaa ja 7m rata on 23m. Että kyllä ne pysäkitkin mahtuu.


Siellä taitaa olla 80 km/h rajoitus. Veikkaan, että alueen rakentuessa kaupunki ottaa tien valtiolta ja laskee rajoituksen 60:een. Silloin riittää 3,5-metriset kaistat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itäväylän varrella välillä Kehä I - Kallvikintie on useita kohtia, johon pikaraitiotie, metro tai mikä tahansa riippurataa lukuunottamatta, ei kerta kaikkiaan mahdu maan tasoon.


Niin, valitettavasti tuntuu kaikki jäljelle jäänyt tila menevän uusille autokaistoille ja niiden lisäämän melun vuoksi meluaidoille. Eli kunnon kyntökoneen kanssa vain Itäväylän reunaan repimään sitä tilaa! Ratikan "melua" kuuntelisin itse mieluummin kuin tuhansien nastarenkaiden rohinaa (veronmaksajien maksamaa) asfalttia vasten.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kerrotko tuosta vähän lisää? Vanhaa tietä = Nikkilän kautta?


Oli kieltämättä harhaanjohtavaa minulta kutsua Uutta Porvoontietä vanhaksi tieksi, no, sitä kuitenkin tarkoitin. Yleensä vain kutsun moottoritien laidassa kulkevaa maantietä aina vanhaksi tieksi, tässäkin unohtaen kokonaan vielä vanhemman alkuperäisen yhteyden.

----------


## Albert

> Veikkaan, että alueen rakentuessa kaupunki ottaa tien valtiolta ja laskee rajoituksen 60:een.


Ei siitä ole kovin kauaa, kun Itäväylä välillä Kehä I - Riskutien / Vartioharjuntien risteys (muuttuu yksiajorataiseksi) vaihtui kadusta maantieksi. Nopeusrajoitus mainitulla välillä ja eteenpäinkin on 60 km/h.
Saatiin uusi ääniefekti, kun talvisin tievaltion / urakoitsijoiden valtavat aura-autot alkoivat jylistä täällä. Iltaruuhkassa jonon loppupää ulottuu lähes tavanomaisesti Kiviportintien / Karhulantien risteykseen.
Eli paineita on ja jopa lähes suunnitelmia tie leventämisestä nelikaistaiseksi Riskutien risteyksestä itään. No eihän valtiolta riitä tiemäärärahoja Helsinkiin.
Jos leventäminen on varauksena jossain kaavassa, ei pikaraitiotie mahdu Mellunmäentien - Kallvikintien välillä muualle kuin ajoradalle.
Vielä sen sanon, että kovin ahtaaksi tulisi paikat täällä, jos pikaraitiotielle raivattaisiin oma tila Kehä ykkösen ja Kallvikintien välillä (pois lukien yksi "pelto-osuus").

----------


## teme

> Ei siitä ole kovin kauaa, kun Itäväylä välillä Kehä I - Riskutien / Vartioharjuntien risteys (muuttuu yksiajorataiseksi) vaihtui kadusta maantieksi. Nopeusrajoitus mainitulla välillä ja eteenpäinkin on 60 km/h.
> Saatiin uusi ääniefekti, kun talvisin tievaltion / urakoitsijoiden valtavat aura-autot alkoivat jylistä täällä. Iltaruuhkassa jonon loppupää ulottuu lähes tavanomaisesti Kiviportintien / Karhulantien risteykseen.
> Eli paineita on ja jopa lähes suunnitelmia tie leventämisestä nelikaistaiseksi Riskutien risteyksestä itään. No eihän valtiolta riitä tiemäärärahoja Helsinkiin.
> Jos leventäminen on varauksena jossain kaavassa, ei pikaraitiotie mahdu Mellunmäentien - Kallvikintien välillä muualle kuin ajoradalle.
> Vielä sen sanon, että kovin ahtaaksi tulisi paikat täällä, jos pikaraitiotielle raivattaisiin oma tila Kehä ykkösen ja Kallvikintien välillä (pois lukien yksi "pelto-osuus").


 Jos nyt saa vähän kajota jalkakäytäviin ja tienvarsipuskkiin, tms. niin se poikkileikkaus on ainakin jotain 30m. Tohon mahtuu esim. 6x3,5m autokaista + 7m ratikkarata (28m). 3m kaistoilla 25m. Tosin ei niillä kaistoilla tee mitään kun Itäväylän ja Kehä I risteys ei vedä kahtakaan kaistallista liikennettä, ja sen muuttaminen eritasoratkaisuksi ei ole taloudellisesti realistista. Autokadut nyt vaan ruhkautuu, sitä varten tarvitaan joukkoliikennekaistat että ihmiset pääsee kulkemaan.

----------


## Albert

En ole joukkoliikenteen, enkä pikaraitiotien vastustaja suinkaan. En kaipaa lisätilaa henkilöautoliikenteelle.
Mutta tämähän on toisaalta ihan turhaa höpötystä. Pitää olla realisti. Metrohan sinne vedetään (jos mitään). Pikaraitiotie olisi liian fiksu vaihtoehto ja komeat miljardisopimuksetkin jäisivät allekirjoittamatta.
Varmaan siksi pikaraitiotieselvityksessäkin rata on piirretty edelleen mielestäni mahdottomaan paikkaan.
Vedä vain puskia ja risuja matalaksi, kunhan jätät erään upean koivikon rauhaan  :Smile: .

----------


## teme

Albert, tarkoitin lähinnä viherkaistoja ajoradan ja jalkakäytävän välissä. Yleisesti ottaen lähiöliikennerakentaminen on sellaista hehtaariarkkitehtuuria ettei siellä tarvitse tilanpuutteesta olla huolissaan. Turunlinnantie on siinä esitetyllä reitillä ehkä vähän hankala, ei Itäväylä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Entäs sitten radikaaleista radikaalein veto eli Vartiokyläntien muuttaminen joukkoliikenne(-/puisto)kaduksi (muuttamalla kaikki ajojärjestelyt ihan täysin)? Mutta ainiin, nythän ei ollakaan Keski-Euroopassa.

Yksi hauska idea mulla on oikeastikin ollut: Vartiokylän ja Kontulan/Mellunkylän välillä oleva puisto, joko Puotinharjun läpi ja Kehä 1:n alittaen, tai Kehän vartta, ja sieltä omaa puistokatua pitkin Länsimäentielle. Suurjännitelinjan vuoksi sinne ei parane rakentaakaan mitään ja tuo "puisto" on mielestäni silkkaa ryteikköä koko matkaltaan. Suurjännitelinjat yläpuolella ei estä raitiovaunurataa, tästä on esimerkkejä maailmalla. Vaan tuleekohan kierrosta liian pitkä? Sillä saisi hienosti pari omakotialuetta toimivan joukkoliikenteen äärelle.

----------


## Albert

> Entäs sitten radikaaleista radikaalein veto eli Vartiokyläntien muuttaminen joukkoliikenne(-/puisto)kaduksi (muuttamalla kaikki ajojärjestelyt ihan täysin)? Mutta ainiin, nythän ei ollakaan Keski-Euroopassa.


Sehän olisikin unelmien täyttymys, kun ratikka kulkisi kotiportin edestä. Olisi talvisin katukin paremmassa kunnossa kuin viime vuosina. Ja Riskutien risteyksestä radan saisi junailtua Itäväylän sivuun.
Mutta kovin pika ei IK-Riskutie voisi olla.
Unelmat ovat unelmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

KSV on julkaissut tänään viisi vaihtoehtoa Östersundomin yleiskaavasta ja siten myös joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoista. Kaksi ehdotusta perustuu pelkkään metroon, kaksi ratikan ja metron yhdistelmään ja yksi käytännössä pelkkään raitiotiehen, kun metro jää kehä 3:n tuntumaan.

Viraston ehdotus jatkosuunnitteluun on vaihtoehto B, joka on aiemmin esillä olleen pelkkään metroon perustuvan A-vaihtoehdon kehitetty versio, jossa on mukana raitiotie sekä itään että pohjoiseen. KSV kirjoittaa tästä vaihtoehdosta näin:



> Vaihtoehto B, "Kehitetty", on palautteen pohjalta kehitetty A-vaihtoehto. Metroasemia on Vantaalla yksi vähemmän kuin nähtävillä olleessa vaihtoehdossa. Lisäksi mukana on raitiotielinjasto. Raideliikenne itään toimii metroa jatkamalla Majvikistä. Heli-rata ei ole mukana. Työpaikka-alueiden ja kunnallisteknisten toimintojen alueiden määrää on lisätty, vihervyöhykkeitä muotoiltu ja ekokäytäviä laajennettu. Kaavaan on merkitty lähipalvelukeskuksia, joiden tarkoitus on taata asuinalueiden lähipalvelut myös tulevaisuudessa.


Karttakuva tästä vaihtoehdosta on osoitteessa http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/ostersundom/y...aluonnos_B.pdf.

Selostus ja kuvat kaikista vaihtoehdoista on nähtävissä Yhteinen Östersundom -sivustolla.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Viraston ehdotus jatkosuunnitteluun on vaihtoehto B, joka on aiemmin esillä olleen pelkkään metroon perustuvan A-vaihtoehdon kehitetty versio, jossa on mukana raitiotie sekä itään että pohjoiseen


Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että virastossa on katsottu tarpeelliseksi laittaa kehitelmään näön vuoksi varaus ratikalle. Julkinen kritiikki on vissiin vaikuttanut tuon verran. Selvää kai on, että jos mutkametroon pistetään 700 miljoonaa tms., niin ratikkaa Itäkeskuksen-reitille ei sen jälkeen tule ainakaan seuraavaan 50 vuoteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että virastossa on katsottu tarpeelliseksi laittaa kehitelmään näön vuoksi varaus ratikalle. Julkinen kritiikki on vissiin vaikuttanut tuon verran. Selvää kai on, että jos mutkametroon pistetään 700 miljoonaa tms., niin ratikkaa Itäkeskuksen-reitille ei sen jälkeen tule ainakaan seuraavaan 50 vuoteen.


Voihan se mennä toisinkin päin. Tiedotehan toteaa:



>  Yleiskaavassa on mahdollista varautua useampaan liikennejärjestelmään. Esitettävään vaihtoehtoon on merkitty varaukset metrolle ja raitiotielle. Liikenneratkaisu on suuri taloudellinen kysymys, jonka lopullisesta toteutumisesta ei voi päättää yleiskaavalla.


Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Voihan se mennä toisinkin päin.


Tuossa on kuitenkin piirrelty aika paljon punaisia neliöitä Salmenkallion ja Majvikin metroasemien ympärille. Näihin paikkoihin ei mene kaavassa raitiotietä.

----------


## teme

Oliskohan näistä jotain muutakin infoa kuin kaavakuva? Mua kiinnostaa se rantarata- ratikka-metro kombi. Se vertailu ei ole oikein informatiivinen.

----------


## kouvo

Vaihtoehto F (liityntäbusseilu Itikseen/Mellunmäkeen) unohtunut. Kaikennäköisiä hassuttelumetropikaratikkacomboja paperit pullollaan samalla kun torpataan ainoaa järkevää pitkän tähtäimen ratkaisua, eli "E"-junaa Ö-sundomiin ja edelleen Porvooseen. Miettisivät nyt vähän tuon typistetyn metron mahdollisuuksia. Ei tuota jokaisella maitolaiturilla pysähtyvää tynkää loputtomasti voi laajentaa, ei ainakaan Virkkusen uuteen itä-helsinkiin saakka.

----------


## teme

Liikenteellisesti parhaaksi todetaan vertailussa ve E, jossa on rantarata, pikaratikkaverkko ja kahden aseman metro. Investointiarvio 730M mikä on suurinpiirtein sama kuin metron jolla on enemmän asemia. Kannatan jos rahaa on.

Liikennöintikustannukset on väärin laskettu, niistä puuttuu selvästi mahdollesen bussilliityntälinjaston kustannukset. Korjatkaa nyt toi.

----------


## kouvo

> Liikenteellisesti parhaaksi todetaan vertailussa ve E


Näinpä, mutta onneksi on keksitty hyvä tekosyy (koska ei Lentorata ja koska ei Pisara) sille, ettei tuolle linjalle tarvitse lähteä ja voidaan keskittyä ihqn mutkametron lobbaamiseen.

----------


## Dakkus

Enpä näe tätä oikeastaan lainkaan realistiseksi, koska se vaatisi kalustoinvestointeja ja vaatisi metroradan sulkemisen kuukausiksi, mutta pistetääs kuitenkin:

Kun kerran katsotaan, että metroja voi lyhentää 33%, miksei niitä voisi yhtä hyvin kaventaa 25% ja pitää pituutta samana kuin ennen? Osa metroista voisi olla korkealattiaisia pikaratikkajunia, jotka paloiteltaisiin vaikka kolmeen tai neljään osaan itä-Helsingissä ja ajettaisiin eri kohteisiin. Kuljettajathan yksiköihin saataisiin toiseen suuntaan juuri ajaneista junista. Tietysti tämä vaatisi ulostyöntyvien levennysten ilmaantumista ratikan tai metrolaiturin kyljestä kapeamman metron pysähtyessä metroasemalle. Tällöin itäsalmelainen voisi nousta omaan vaunuunsa jo vaikkapa Otaniemessä, eikä vaihtoa toiseen kulkupeliin tarvittaisi. Vaihto pikaratikasta metroon Itiksessä, Mellunmäessä tai ihan missä vaan kuulostaa kömpelöltä idealta, joka korostaisi tunnetta idän perifeerisyydestä. Sellaiseen ratkaisuun verrattuna metrorata niin lähelle, että olisi viime kädessä matkustajan oma valinta, matkustaako liityntäliikenteellä vai käveleekö asemalle, olisi järkevämpi. Sinänsä 30 minuutin metromatka kyllä alkaa jo olla aika överiä...

----------


## hylje

Metroradan geometria on sellaista luokkaa, ettei sellaista kannata tuhrata nykyisille lyhyille asemaväleille. Jos jotain, se pitäisi korvata nopealla, paljon harvemmin pysähtyvällä taajamajunalla. Nykyinen tiuha palvelu (ja liityntäbusseista valtaosa) hoidettaisiin sitten asutusta ja työpaikkoja lähelle menevällä ratikalla, josta on pidemmälle mennessä kätevä vaihtaa (laiturin ylitse!) nykyistä metroreittiä pitkin menevään oikeasti nopeaan taajamajunaan. 

Jos Vuosaaren metroa ei oltaisi tehty, olisi näinä aikoina realistista pohtia metroradan uusimista paremmin kaupunkiin sopivaksi. Kalusto ja ratainfra olisi vanhentunut samoihin aikoihin, joten ei maksaisi ekstraa korvata molempia jollain standardimmalla ratkaisulla ja säätää asemien rakentamisperiaatteita.

Vuosaaren metrolla ja nyttemmin Länsimetrolla sementoidaan koko systeemiä seuraavaksi neljäksi kymmeneksi vuodeksi, eikä sitä voida sillä välin muuttaa mihinkään suuntaan yhteensopivaksi tai tarkoituksenmukaisemmaksi. Virheitä kun ei tapahdu, vaan aina ollaan tehty täydellistä ekalla yrityksellä.

----------


## hmikko

> Vaihto pikaratikasta metroon Itiksessä, Mellunmäessä tai ihan missä vaan kuulostaa kömpelöltä idealta, joka korostaisi tunnetta idän perifeerisyydestä.


Riippumattomat tekijät ovat esittäneet seudullista ratiotieverkkoa, jossa Itäsalmesta pääsisi suoraan ratikalla Jokerin reitille ja Pasilaan. Näiden matkustajien yhteenlaskettu osuus on ehkä pienempi kuin keskustaan menijöiden, mutta aika iso kumminkin. Aiheuttaako heidän pakottaminen vaihtamaan tunnetta periferisyydestä?

----------


## Dakkus

> Riippumattomat tekijät ovat esittäneet seudullista ratiotieverkkoa, jossa Itäsalmesta pääsisi suoraan ratikalla Jokerin reitille ja Pasilaan. Näiden matkustajien yhteenlaskettu osuus on ehkä pienempi kuin keskustaan menijöiden, mutta aika iso kumminkin. Aiheuttaako heidän pakottaminen vaihtamaan tunnetta periferisyydestä?


Hmm, ehkä vähemmissä määrin. Oma psykologinen vaikutuksensa on silläkin, että kapineella pääsee sellaiselle alueelle, joka on selvästi jo Helsingin "ydintä", jolloin kyseessä ei enää ole "Helsingin itäisen periferian erikoisuus", vaan selkeästi osa Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Tuollaisen, jokseenkin absurdilta kuulostavan syyn lisäksi tuosta on rationaalisempikin hyöty: tuollainen linja toisi matkustajat käytännössä sinne, minne metrokin, koska siitä olisi tarjolla vaihtoyhteys niin jokeriin, lähijuniin kuin metroonkin, eli isossa osassa matkoja vaihtoja olisi sama määrä kuin metroa runkona käyttäessä.

Lisäksi reitti voidaan suunnitella sellaiseksi, että sille on tarvetta jo muutenkin, eli kyseessä ei olisi vain 20 km rataa yhtä kaupunginosaa varten.

...ja jos uutta rataa ei uskalleta vetää keskustaan asti, siitä voi tehdä jokerille jatkeen, mitä näytetään täällä jo ehdotetunkin. Jokeri-linjan pituinen pätkän Berliinin kehärataa ajaminen näyttäisi kestävän 33:sta (Westhafen-Ostkreuz-Tempelhof, 21,2 km) 41:een minuuttiin (Westhafen-Ostkreuz-Bundesplatz, 25,4 km) keskinopeudella 36,9 km/h. Linjoina nuo kaksi ovat periaatteessa hyvin vastaavat: Jokeri on osapuilleen toinen puolikas Berliinin kehäradasta. Jos olettaa pikaratikan hieman S-Bahnia hitaammaksi, tuo matka voisi siis kestää 48-62 minuuttia, eli Itäkeskuksesta Pitäjänmäen teollisuusalueelle luokkaa 30-40 minuuttia. Vartti lisää matkaa Östersundomista, niin kaukainen Pitäjänmäki on saavutettu 45-55 minuutissa ja vaihtoyhteydet niin metroon, pääradalle, kehäradan länsilaidalle kuin kauas kauklahden kaupunkiradallekin natsaavat kohtuullisessa ajassa. Ongelmaksi muodostuvat vain ylimääräisen vaihdon vaativat yhteydet kaukoliikenteen juniin. Puotilasta neliraiteinen vaihtoasema?  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

Östersundomin liikennejärjestelmävertailu 2012:n sivun 17 vaihtoehto EL on mielestäni mainio, eli tälläkin foorumilla paljon mietitty taajamajuna Helsingin keskusta-Östersundom-Porvoo ja paikalliseksi liikennevälineeksi on valittu pikaraitiotie. EL:ssä on pahaat kevyen liikenteen liitynnän edellytykset ja parhaat joukkoliikenneyhteydet sekä mukavuuden että nopeuden saralta. Joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit (huom. vaikka junalla pääsisi Porvooseen asti!) olisivat samaa tasoa kuin Majvik-mutkametrolla, liikenteen kasvihuonepäästöt pienimmät, joukkoliikenne parhaiten edustettuna, seudullinen saatettavuus paras ja työmatkat sujuvia.

----------


## late-

> Joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit (huom. vaikka junalla pääsisi Porvooseen asti!) olisivat samaa tasoa kuin Majvik-mutkametrolla


Sivu 40: "Radan kustannus on arvioitu vain yleiskaava-alueelle sijoittuvalta osuudelta, jonka on arvioitu sijoittuvan asemineen kokonaan maan alle. Radan kokonaiskustannusarvio Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä on alustavasti arvioiden yli 1000 milj. euroa"

Heli-radan yhteyden Tapanilasta Vantaan itärajalle arvioitiin joskus maksavan yli 250 miljoonaa euroa. Tätä ei ole laskelmissa mukana. Puhuttaisiis siis suuruusluokasta 600 miljoonaa, jotta juna saataisiin Sipooseen asti. Olettaen, että radan saa rakentaa. Fazerilan pohjavesialueen läpi ei periaatteessa saa rakentaa mitään, vaikka olisi kaavoihin merkittykin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:35 ----------




> Liikennöintikustannukset on väärin laskettu, niistä puuttuu selvästi mahdollesen bussilliityntälinjaston kustannukset. Korjatkaa nyt toi.


Puuttuvatko? Onhan pikaratikan ja metrovaihtoehtojen välillä eroa bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksissa 1,2 - 2,4 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa ja linjastot esitetty vaihtoehtojen yhteydessä. Koko paketin tasolla pikaratikkavaihtoehdon liikennöinti on vuosittain 1,9 - 3,2 miljoonaa euroa edullisempaa kuin metrovaihtoehdon liikennöinti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Koska hallituksen nimittämän kuntauudistustyöryhmän raportti ehdottaa Sipoon liittämistä kokonaisuudessaan Helsinkiiin, kannattaa ajatella tilanne uudesta näkökulmasta, koska oletettavasti ennemmin tai myöhemmin tulee nin käymään. 

Silloin kannattaisi tosissaan rakentaa rata Porvooseen asti ja toteutus olisi silloin tavallinen rautatie tai ns maaseutumetro jonka junat voivat kulkea myös ilmajohtovirroituksella. Aluksi voisi metroa pideäntää parilla asemalla sitä mukaa kun uusia lähiöitä rakennetaan idemmäs, mutta se varsinainen rata Porvooseen asti olisi sitten rautatie. Se voisi kulkea alkuperäistä heli-radan linjausta pitkin tai vaihtoehtoisesti itä-Helsingin kautta joko Viikin kautta Oulunkylään tai kulosaaren yli Pasilaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Sivu 40: "Radan kustannus on arvioitu vain yleiskaava-alueelle sijoittuvalta osuudelta, jonka on arvioitu sijoittuvan asemineen kokonaan maan alle. Radan kokonaiskustannusarvio Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä on alustavasti arvioiden yli 1000 milj. euroa"
> 
> Heli-radan yhteyden Tapanilasta Vantaan itärajalle arvioitiin joskus maksavan yli 250 miljoonaa euroa. Tätä ei ole laskelmissa mukana. Puhuttaisiis siis suuruusluokasta 600 miljoonaa, jotta juna saataisiin Sipooseen asti. Olettaen, että radan saa rakentaa. Fazerilan pohjavesialueen läpi ei periaatteessa saa rakentaa mitään, vaikka olisi kaavoihin merkittykin.


Vertailun mukaan kustannukset ovat samaa luokkaa asukasta kohti. Mukaan HELI-rataan on siis laskettu myös mm. joukko porvoolaisia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Fazerilan pohjavesialueen läpi ei periaatteessa saa rakentaa mitään, vaikka olisi kaavoihin merkittykin.


Maan päällä makaava kaukalosilta? Kallis sellainen toki lienee.

----------


## kouvo

> Fazerilan pohjavesialueen läpi ei periaatteessa saa rakentaa mitään, vaikka olisi kaavoihin merkittykin.


Periaatteessa saa jos uskomme oikeuslaitosta, ja miksemme uskoisi.




> HELI-radan varaus perustuu voimassa olevaan seutukaavaan. Vantaan kaupunginhallituksen valituksen johdosta antaman lausunnon mukaan radan rakentaminen saattaa tulla ajankohtaiseksi, jos yhdyskuntarakenne itäisellä Uudellamaalla ja Kymen rannikkoseudulla muuttuu oleellisesti ja kysymys on joka tapauksessa pelkästä varauksesta. Pohjaveden suojaamistoimenpiteet kuuluvat ratojen, teiden ja tunneleiden toteutussuunnitteluun ja rakentamistekniikkaan ja tulevat selvitettäviksi mahdollisen radan rakentamisvaiheessa. Yleiskaavan varaukset antavat näin ollen kaavallisen valmiuden väylien toteuttamiselle. Rakentamiseen tähtäävissä tarkemmissa suunnitelmissa tutkitaan hankkeen tekninen toteuttamiskelpoisuus ja riskien hallinta.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vaasan hallinto-oikeus on 4.5.2001 tekemällään päätöksellä n:o 01/0064/2 Oy A Ab:n valituksesta lisännyt pohjavedenottamon lähisuojavyöhykettä koskevan määräyksen, jonka mukaan alueelle ei saa rakentaa uusia yleiselle liikenteelle tarkoitettuja liikenneväyliä. HELI-radan linjaus kaava-alueen osalta sijoittuu lähisuojavyöhykkeen ulkopuolelle ja metron jatkamiseen liittyvä LR-varaus sekä siihen liittyvä tieliikenteen alue sijaitsevat lähisuojavyöhykkeen rajalla. Uudenmaan ympäristökeskuksen valitusten johdosta antaman lausunnon mukaan HELI-radan joskus mahdollisesti toteutuessa hanke tulee edellyttämään YVA-menettelyä. Uudet ratkaisut radan linjauksista tai varauksen pois jättämisestä tulee lausunnon mukaan tehdä maakuntakaavatasolla tarpeellisiin selvityksiin tai YVA-menettelyyn perustuen ja samalla ratkaista ristiriidat vesilain mukaisten säädösten kanssa. Siihen saakka nykyisen seutukaavan mukaiset linjaukset on ympäristökeskuksen mukaan syytä säilyttää myös yksityiskohtaisemmassa kaavoituksessa. Hallinto-oikeus on todennut, että osayleiskaava on niin yleispiirteinen, että liikennealueet on mahdollista sijoittaa pohjavesialueen lähisuojavyöhykkeen ulkopuolelle tai vyöhykkeen rajalle. Suoja-alueiden rajoja ja suoja-aluemääräyksiä voidaan lisäksi tarvittaessa muuttaa. Vaasan hallinto-oikeuden mainittu päätös ei siten muodosta estettä seutukaavan mukaisten ratavarausten sisällyttämiseen osayleiskaavaan. Näin ollen ei myöskään sähköjohdon osalta ei ole ollut syytä antaa määräystä siitä, että se on toteutettava maanpäällisenä ratkaisuna. Hallinto-oikeus on katsonut, että hankkeiden vaikutukset pohjavesioloihin on osayleiskaavaa laadittaessa tutkittu niin tarkoin kuin se on etukäteen mahdollista. Osayleiskaavaa ei voida pitää tältä osin maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain tai vesilain vastaisena.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä ymmärtäisin tämän osayleiskaavan näin:

 näön vuoksi on tutkittu erilaisia vaihtoehtoja
 "on sovittu" että HS:n esittelemä vaihtoehto valitaan
 kolmen kunnan kumileimasimet lyövät sinettinsä HS:n esittelemään päävaihtoehtoon
 em. vaihtoehto ei täytä Naturan ehtoja vaikka siellä jotain nimellisiä ekologisia käytäviä onkin

Sinänsä tuo päävaihtoehto on ihan järkevä. Itikseen on suora ja nopea, Itäväylää seuraava pikaraitiotie. Se palvelee kaikki metroasemien ympäristöt sekä niiden välialueet. Salmenkallio tarvitsee lyhyehkön haararadan, jonka toteutusta osayleiskaava ei mitenkään estä. Ratikka kulkee lisäksi Landbon ohi pohjoiseen ja se voi jatkua Majvikiin saakka, jos halutaan. Jos aluetta aletaan rakentaa lännestä itään, niin ratikankin voi tehdä vaiheittain.

Sen lisäksi kaavaan on piirretty kiemurteleva metrovaraus, josta ei ole alueen rakentamisen kannalta varsinaista haittaa. Pariin paikkaan on lätkitty asemia ratikkalinjan varrelle. Olkoon varaus siellä, rakentaminenhan voi olla ajankohtaista jo vuonna 2080. Vantaan kannalta on tietysti harmi, etteivät ne onnistuneet pääsemään kokonaan eroon metrosta, saivat vain toisen aseman pois.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Suunnitelmia lukemalla näyttäisi siltä, että joukkoliikenteen kannalta tärkein yhteys on joka tapauksessa se poikittaisratikka Tikkurilaan. Siitä näyttäisi vallitsevan suunnitelmatasolla aika hyvä konsensus. Valitettavasti se toki on niitä, joiden toteuttamista voidaan lykätä kuin Jokeriakin, ja lopulta vielä tehdä bussina kuitenkin. Keskustaan ihmiset näyttäisivät kuitenkin kulkevan joukkoliikenteellä, olipa yhteys mikä tahansa.

Suurin uhka ratikalle taitaa olla Jokerin viivästyminen. Kunhan Jokeri on tehty, jatko Itäkeskuksesta itään on monta suuruusluokkaa helpompaa. Optimaalista olisi, että jatko Salmenkallioon (oliko se nyt se läntisimmän metroaseman nimi?) valmistuisi ennen kuin paineita metron tai ratikan jatkamiselle edemmäs itään alkaa olla. Jos molemmille on varaus, siinä vaiheessa voidaan sitten päättää, kumpaa jatketaan.

Mutta siis, Jokeria pitäisi taas yhdestä hyvästä syystä kiirehtiä. Oliko viimeisin maalailu 2017? Se saattaa riittää juuri ja juuri, jos siihen todella päästäisiin.

----------


## Kani

Sitoutumaton sanomalehti uutisoi, kuinka metron voittokulku Östersundomissa etenee yhden aseman hylkäämisellä.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/%C3%96ster...a1360383703364

----------


## 339-DF

>  kolmen kunnan kumileimasimet lyövät sinettinsä HS:n esittelemään päävaihtoehtoon
>  em. vaihtoehto ei täytä Naturan ehtoja vaikka siellä jotain nimellisiä ekologisia käytäviä onkin


Näin siinä sitten kävi. Ja nyt joku kehtaa vaatia, että Naturaa onkin noudatettava. Suurin murhe tässä on HS:n mukaan se, että metrolinjaus menee uusiksi ja taas vähenevät asemat.

Taitaa käydä lopulta niin, että ne vajaa satatuhatta pientaloasukasta vaihtuvatkin siihen, että metro jatkuu parin aseman verran itään kaukana rannasta ja asemien ympärille tulee 2 x 20 000 asukkaan verran kontulaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin siinä sitten kävi.


Oliko tämä jollekulle yllätys? Kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnalta aluksi salatut raideliikenneselvitykset osoittivat, ettei metro sovi alueelle tai alue metrolle, miten vain. Mutta kuitenkin jollain mahtikäskyllä ja typerien poliitikkojen suosiollisella tuella suunnittelua jatkettiin Metroöstersundomina.

Onneksi projektiryhmä on suunnitellut sellaita yleiskaavaa, jossa on sekä metro että ratikka. HS:n toimituskin tämän aivan varmasti tietää, koska asian näkee kaavakartasta. Yhtä lailla asian tietää varmasti myös virastopäällikkö. Ja mitä rantojen kaavoittamiseen tulee, sillä ja metrolla ei juuri ole yhteyttä, sillä ei metroasemaa rannalle olisi kuitenkaan tullut.

Koko hankkeen lähtökohtahan oli väärä. Kuten silloinen kuntapoliitikko Jan Vapaavuori TV-väittelyssä syksyllä 2006 sanoi, Helsinki vaati Etelä-Sipoon alueliitosta siksi, että metroa pitää voida jatkaa. Vaatimusta varten ei vaan ollut mitään perusteluita eikä selvityksiä siitä, onko metrossa Sipooseen mitään mieltä. Mutta hätä oli suuri, kun Espoo ei keväällä luvannutkaan ottaa metroa länteen.

Kun karttaa katsoo, miksi Helsingin ylipäätänsä pitäisi laajentua pitkulaiseksi rantakaistaksi? Metro kulkee jo nyt pohjoiseen kahteen suuntaan ja länteen Leppävaaran korkeudella. Näiden valmiiden metrojen varsilla on yllin kyllin täydennysrakentamisen tilaa ilman Natura-merkintöjä ja puutetta rakennuskelpoisesta maasta.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Näin siinä sitten kävi.


Olen kuullut kiertokautta, että Sipoon kaavoitustoimessa ymmärrettiin jo pari vuotta sitten, ettei se mutkametro ikinä voi jatkua Söderkullaan tai Sibbosborgiin. Matka-ajoista tulee vaan aivan liian pitkiä. Aho oli pari vuotta sitten Sipoon kaavoitustoimen johtaja. Näinollen hän ymmärtänee edelleen hankkeen ongelmat.

Katsoo nyt mitä tästä tulee. Poliittisesti realistinen (*) ideaaliratkaisu olisi varmaan piirtä kaavaan suora yhden aseman metroratkaisu ja sen lisäksi ratikka. Ratikka aloittaisi alueen rakentumisen alkaessa, metrolle jätettäisiin varaus.

(*) kaavoitus lähijunan varaan ei ole poliittisesti realistista niin kauan kun VR kiskoo siitä sitä hintaa mitä kiskoo. Metron hylkääminen kokonaan taas ei myöskään ole realistista, koska liian moni menettäisi kasvonsa. Eikä se metrovaraus nyt välttämättä ole huono asia. Jos junaa ei tulee, Söderkullan suoraa metroa voidaan vielä oikeasti joskus kaivata...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Aro tosiaan sanoi Hesarin haastattelussa suoraan, että lopputulema ei ollut mikään yllätys. Toimittaja ei vain huomannut nostaa tätä esiin. Uutena virastopäällikkönä Arolla on tietysti varaa sanoa näin.

Kivekkään ajatus yllä tuntuu koko lailla oikealta, mutta mielestäni olisi parempi, että tehtäisiin raskasraideliikenteelle yleisvaraus, johon voitaisiin yhtä hyvin tuoda metro kuin Porvoon lähiliikenneratakin. Rata pitää silloin siirtää pohjoisemmaksi ja reitin olla suorempi, mutta pidemmän päälle ei vain ole järkeä tuoda metroa jonnekin Sipooseen asti. Eikä myöskään ole järkeä tuoda kaikkea joukkoliikennettä idästä Kulosaaren sillalle. Lopputilanteessa meillä voisi olla Lähiliikennerata Porvooseen, joka palvelee nopeana yhteytenä keskustaan, Östersundomin joukkoliikenne tukeutuisi raitiotiehen ja metrolla sekä lähiliikenneradalla olisi yhteinen asema, ehkä jopa niinkin, että juna ja metro kulkisivat samaa rataa muutaman asemanvälin. (asemilla tulisi olla silloin erikseen metrolaiturit ja junalaiturit, esimerkiksi metron laituri saarekelaiturina ja kaksi junalaituria sivuilla)

----------


## 339-DF

> Toimittaja ei vain huomannut nostaa tätä esiin.


Huomannut tai "huomannut". Ihme, että juuri tuo lausunto oli edes otettu mukaan juttuun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aro tosiaan sanoi Hesarin haastattelussa suoraan, että lopputulema ei ollut mikään yllätys. Toimittaja ei vain huomannut nostaa tätä esiin. Uutena virastopäällikkönä Arolla on tietysti varaa sanoa näin.


Aho. Nipotan, koska Aro on ihan liian helppo sotkea Mikael Aroon (varsinkin kun kyseessä on nytkin Mikko).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:35 ----------




> Metron hylkääminen kokonaan taas ei myöskään ole realistista, koska liian moni menettäisi kasvonsa. Eikä se metrovaraus nyt välttämättä ole huono asia. Jos junaa ei tulee, Söderkullan suoraa metroa voidaan vielä oikeasti joskus kaivata...


Metron tosiasiallisesta hylkäämisestä on Helsingissä pitkät perinteet. Kyllä se nytkin onnistuu. Pitää vain päästä eteenpäin Viikin ja Munkkivuoren taudeista siten, että metroa "täydennetään" pikaratikalla, ainakin "väliaikaisesti".

----------


## Compact

> Sitoutumaton sanomalehti uutisoi, kuinka metron voittokulku Östersundomissa etenee yhden aseman hylkäämisellä.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/%C3%96ster...a1360383703364


Kun lehden karttaa katsoo, niin Vantaan puolella on asemaseutu nimeltään Länsisalmi, eikä Västersundom, mutta Helsingin puolella on Östersundom, eikä Itäsalmi. Onko tuossa Suomessa suomeksi mitään järkeä? Mitä pitäisi tehdä, keneen olla yhteydessä, että tuollainen lähes puolalaisenvaikea nimi saataisin pois Stadin kartalta? Onhan tuo nyt typeräkin nimi, täälläkin joudutaan käyttämään kaikenlaisia Östiksiä tai Ö-sundomeita, kun eivät täkäläisetkään fiksut latinalaisilla tms. sivistysnimillä snobbailevat kirjoittajat osaa tuota pitkäksi kirjoittaa  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Aho. Nipotan, koska Aro on ihan liian helppo sotkea Mikael Aroon (varsinkin kun kyseessä on nytkin Mikko).


Kaikin mokomin. Tällaisen foorumin yksi käytännöllisimmistä puolista on, että lipsahdukset ja puutteelliset faktat tulevat nopeasti korjatuksi. Eli kiitos korjauksesta.

----------


## Murzu

Hesarissa (10.02.2013) esitetyssä Östersundomin metrolinjauksessa pisti silmään lähinnä linjaus. Aika S-kiemuran rata tekee, koukatessaan Salmenkallion kautta. Miksei linjaus voi kulkea suunnilleen suorana Uusi-Porvoontien pohjoispuolella. Varsinkin kun Natura-alueet sijaitsee kyseisen tien eteläpuolella. Itse vetäisin linjauksen Västerkullan kartanolta suoraan Sakarinmäkeen, ja katsoisi sitten mitä siihen väliin jää. Pari asemaa siihen välille, ja sitten kyseisiin paikkoihin lähiökeskuksia suunnittelemaan. Mielestäni joku nykyinen Östersundom, vaikka onkin jonkinlainen kyläkeskus (taitaa olla joku elintarvikekioskikin), saisi jäädä sivuun, ja varsinainen metrokeskus perustaa neitseelliseen metsään, lähiöineen yms. Tuolla Östersundomissahan on lähinnä vanhaa haja-asutus aluetta, eikä metro tuollaiseen sovi. Näin vältyttäisiin myös vanhan asutuksen purkamiselta.

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingin puolella on Östersundom, eikä Itäsalmi.


Tästä oli jossain kohtaa tällä foorumilla aika kattavaa keskustelua. Muistaakseni Itäsalmi todettiin päteväksi paikannimeksi. Mediassa näyttää olevan käytössä yksinomaan Östersundom.

----------


## Kantokoski

Siis, metrohan alueelle tulee se on aivan varmaa. Ratikkaa ei tule laisinkaan. Se että yksi metroasema jää pois ei heivauta metrosuunnitelmaa kartalta, vain linjaus muuttuu. Metron lisäksi tulisi aloittaa HELI-radan 1. vaihe, eli Tapanilasta Porvooseen, mielellään heti alkuun 4-raiteisena Porvooseen, josta jatko 2-raiteisena.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hesarissa (10.02.2013) esitetyssä Östersundomin metrolinjauksessa pisti silmään lähinnä linjaus. Aika S-kiemuran rata tekee, koukatessaan Salmenkallion kautta. Miksei linjaus voi kulkea suunnilleen suorana Uusi-Porvoontien pohjoispuolella. Varsinkin kun Natura-alueet sijaitsee kyseisen tien eteläpuolella.


Syynä on se, että ne asuinalueet nimen omaan halutaan vanhan Porvoontien eteläpuolelle, lähelle merta. Kyllähän tuolta metroprojektilta putosi pohja pois oikeastaan jo siinä vaiheessa, kun ilmeni, että sitä linjausta ei saada menemään Porvoontien eteläpuolelle. Eli joko metrosta pitää luopua, tai tehdä, kuten ehdotit ja siirtää koko lähiö pois rannalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli joko metrosta pitää luopua, tai tehdä, kuten ehdotit ja siirtää koko lähiö pois rannalta.


Eiköhän joku vielä keksi, että metro pitää vetää tunneliin koko matkalta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Siis, metrohan alueelle tulee se on aivan varmaa. Ratikkaa ei tule laisinkaan. Se että yksi metroasema jää pois ei heivauta metrosuunnitelmaa kartalta, vain linjaus muuttuu. Metron lisäksi tulisi aloittaa HELI-radan 1. vaihe, eli Tapanilasta Porvooseen, mielellään heti alkuun 4-raiteisena Porvooseen, josta jatko 2-raiteisena.


Hyvä, että edes joku muistaa HELI-radan. Sehän oli (näennäisesti) yksi virallisista vaihtoehdoista ja se vaikutti monin puolin mainolta, harmi vain, ettei HS ole muistanut mainita siitä edes vahingossa. Epäilen kuitenkin syvästi metron tarpeellisuutta, jos paikalle saadaan 4-raiteinen HELI-rata alle 20 minuutin matka-ajalla Helsingin keskustaan - nyt puhutaan kuitenkin omakotitaloalueesta. Itäkeskukseen suuntautuvaan liikenteeseen riittää vallan mainiosti Raide-Jokerin jatke.

Metro on parhaimmillaan maan alla ja siellä, missä pintaliikenne on tukossa eikä maan päälle voi rakentaa joukkoliikenneväyliä. Toivottavasti Östersundomia ei suunnitella kuitenkaan ko. pohjalta.

----------


## hmikko

> Siis, metrohan alueelle tulee se on aivan varmaa. Ratikkaa ei tule laisinkaan.


No onpa hyvä, että joku kertoo meille totuuden.




> Metron lisäksi tulisi aloittaa HELI-radan 1. vaihe, eli Tapanilasta Porvooseen, mielellään heti alkuun 4-raiteisena Porvooseen, josta jatko 2-raiteisena.


Melko epätodennäköistä. Uudenmaan liiton hallituksen vahvistamassa esityksessä 2. vaihemaakuntakaavaksi HELI-varaus on poistettu ja Porvoon rata kulkee lentokentän kautta. Kaavaehdotus on ollut kahdella lausuntokierroksella viime kesänä ja syksynä. Ensimmäisen kierroksen jälkeen Porvoon radan linjaukseen ei tehty muutoksia. Vastineet toisen kierroksen lausuntoihin ovat vissiin tekeillä paraikaa ja kaava pitäisi hyväksyttämän maaliskuussa. Ks. http://www.uudenmaanliitto.fi/?s=1470

----------


## Kantokoski

Helin alkuperäinen reitti on parempi, mutta kyllä, myös lentoasema tarvitsee niin Helille, Oikolle, päälle ja Elsalle yhteydet. Heli rataa ei tulisi sitoa lentokenttään. Alkuun lentorata pää- ja oikoradoille, sitten 2050-2100 tilanteessa Keravalta ratavedot Elsalle ja Helille.

----------


## ultrix

> Kun lehden karttaa katsoo, niin Vantaan puolella on asemaseutu nimeltään Länsisalmi, eikä Västersundom, mutta Helsingin puolella on Östersundom, eikä Itäsalmi. Onko tuossa Suomessa suomeksi mitään järkeä? Mitä pitäisi tehdä, keneen olla yhteydessä, että tuollainen lähes puolalaisenvaikea nimi saataisin pois Stadin kartalta? Onhan tuo nyt typeräkin nimi, täälläkin joudutaan käyttämään kaikenlaisia Östiksiä tai Ö-sundomeita, kun eivät täkäläisetkään fiksut latinalaisilla tms. sivistysnimillä snobbailevat kirjoittajat osaa tuota pitkäksi kirjoittaa


Kelpaisko Länsisalmi-Västersundomille joko Westersundom tai ranskalaisen fiini Ouestersundom ja ItäsalmiUnkÖstersundomille keisarillisen komealta kalskahtava Austrosundom?  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Kelpaisko Länsisalmi-Västersundomille joko Westersundom tai ranskalaisen fiini Ouestersundom ja ItäsalmiUnkÖstersundomille keisarillisen komealta kalskahtava Austrosundom?


Selkeästi osuvin nimi tähän mennessä on Metroskoi.

----------


## Nelg

> Kun lehden karttaa katsoo, niin Vantaan puolella on asemaseutu nimeltään Länsisalmi, eikä Västersundom, mutta Helsingin puolella on Östersundom, eikä Itäsalmi. Onko tuossa Suomessa suomeksi mitään järkeä? Mitä pitäisi tehdä, keneen olla yhteydessä, että tuollainen lähes puolalaisenvaikea nimi saataisin pois Stadin kartalta? Onhan tuo nyt typeräkin nimi, täälläkin joudutaan käyttämään kaikenlaisia Östiksiä tai Ö-sundomeita, kun eivät täkäläisetkään fiksut latinalaisilla tms. sivistysnimillä snobbailevat kirjoittajat osaa tuota pitkäksi kirjoittaa :)


Östersundomhan ̶o̶n̶ oli Itäsalmi, Sipoon anneksaatiossa suomenkielinen nimi vain katosi. 2009 oli vielä kumpikin käytössä, [Street View]. Nykyään se ylempi rivi kyltissä on vain tyhjää sinistä.

Nimethän juontuvat aidosta lahden salmesta, joka oli olemassa ennen maankohoamista. [Kartasta] voi korkeusmallin avulla nähdä matalikoista miten lahti ennen suuntasi luoteeseen ja pohjoiseen, ja päättyi kalastajakylään (Sotunki). Itäsalmi todellakin oli salmen itärannikko, korkeat kalliot aika karttamerkinnän päällä. Oikeastaan Östersund olisi Itäsalmi, Östersundom on vähän kuin Itäsalmenvieri. Jos ei linkki toimi, [tässä screenshot].

Nippelitietona, Street View-kuva katsoo suoraan kohti kallioita jotka olivat varsinainen Länsisalmi. Auto ja tie ovat pitkälti entisen merenpinnan kohdalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Oikeastaan Östersund olisi Itäsalmi, Östersundom on vähän kuin Itäsalmenvieri. Jos ei linkki toimi, [tässä screenshot].


-om:han on ruotsin kielen vanha monikon datiivi, joka elää Sundomin ohella edelleen erityisesti itäisellä Uudellamaalla sellaisissa nimissä kuin Bodom, Garpom, Hopom, Hardom, Valkom jne. Sundom voisi vapaahkosti suomennettuna olla vaikkapa "Salmilla".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sundom voisi vapaahkosti suomennettuna olla vaikkapa "Salmilla".


Pohjanmaalta löytyy tälle ihan oma sanansakin: korva. Elää esimerkiksi paikannimessä Koskenkorva. Eli voisimme paremminkin puhua Itäsalmenkorvasta. Tosin tuo korva-sanan käyttö tuossa merkityksessä on vahvasti murteellinen. Mutta eipä tämä keskustelu hirveän vakava enää ole ollut. Eikä liity aiheeseenkaan...

----------


## j-lu

HS: Lähiöitä rakennetaan Östersundomiin Hämeenlinnan edestä

----------


## Kani

Uutisen kirjoittajan aikaisemmat tekstit tietäen ei toki mikään yllätys, mutta ihan pokkana väittää jutussa, että "uuden alueen asukkaat liikkuisivat etupäässä metrolla".

Olikos se metrolle suunniteltu osuus 30% paikkeilla, ratikalla olisi päästy lähes 40:een. Hesarin fantasioista riisutussa todellisuudessa alueella liikutaan "etupäässä autolla".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olikos se metrolle suunniteltu osuus 30% paikkeilla, ratikalla olisi päästy lähes 40:een. Hesarin fantasioista riisutussa todellisuudessa alueella liikutaan "etupäässä autolla".


Kyllä se juuri näin on tehtyjen ennusteiden mukaan. Östersundomin joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus on jopa alhaisempi kuin keskimäärin seudulla. Eli metrolähiön tekeminen ei suinkaan lisää vaan vähentää seudun joukkoliikenteen osuutta.

Tälle on myös helposti ymmärrettävä selitys. Metrolla ei pääse kuin Helsingin keskustaan. Sinne suuntautuu vain pieni osa kaukana Helsingistä olevan Östersundomin matkoista. Muualle ei pääse kuin autolla, koska poikittaista joukkoliikennettä ei edes voi tehdä palvelukykyiseksi busseilla. Jossain kartassa oli esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksen ja Lentokentän välille piirretty bussilinja runkolinjaksi. Malmia ja Tammistoa kiertelevä linja 519 käyttää matkaansa 40 minuuttia, autolla pääset vartissa. Ei silloin joukkoliikenne houkuttele, jos ei ole pakko.

Antero

----------

